# Clomid club- any ladies on clomid please join x



## unicornwish

Hi ladies

I took clomid to conceive my DS (now 3) back in 2010, at the time there was a great thread on here called clomid club, it may still be here but I can't find it so have started a new one. 
Basically a good way for us to share experiences & journeys, give advice & support etc. so please feel free to join and introduce yourself!

I'm 32, was prescribed clomid due to ovulation issues. Have always had regular periods but whenever I've had day 21 progesterone done it's showed no O. I have suspected that I have pcos in the past as I have some facial hair growth & am a bit overweight but that is more through over eating! However I've never had any pain or cycle problems & blood results have never shown any suspicion of it.
I personally feel my annovulation is due to long term use of ssri anti depressants, doctors have denied this but many contain prolactin and that can cause annovulation. It's just my gut feeling.

Anyway I was lucky enough to conceive my son on my 1st cycle of clomid 50mg, and am now ttc no.2 also on 50mg clomid. I'm just waiting for period to start (should be within next 10 days or so) and then I can start &#128522; hoping I will be as lucky as last time but I am 4 years older now. 

Good luck to everyone & if anyone has any questions about clomid please feel free to ask x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hiya :wave:

I'm 33, and also have had clockwork cycles. I've only ever deviated a day or two and I haven't been on any BC in about 10+ yrs. So imagine my surprise when a year after trying I have a CD21 blood work only to be told I had a "low ovulation" result. I'm healthy and never, ever had issues. .it's really disheartening. 

I started at 50mg last month and moved up to 100. I'm 3dpo right now and praying this is it..my OB only does 6 months of Clomid so I really don't know what we're going to do after that. 

Did you have any symptoms on your first go around that you remember?


----------



## unicornwish

Hi there MnGmakes3!

First of all wishing u loads of luck this cycle hope the higher dose does the trick! 
Did u ovulate on 50mg?
Apparently my blood work on 50mg still showed a low result but I was pregnant! 
I didn't have any side effects apart from a few headaches, I don't remember having a lot of cm either, I briefly drank grapefruit juice (like one carton the night I conceived haha so wouldn't have done much). Had cough mixture (robuitsen) too. 
I had no pregnancy symptoms at all! I remember getting low back pain at about 7dpo & I assumed I was just gonna have a bad period as I often get period pains in my back. Didn't have any breast pain either. I had started testing at 8dpo & kept getting bfn's, then at 11dpo I woke up with really bad stomach cramps, I ran to bathroom convinced AF had started but nothing, when I took my temp it had gone higher instead of dropping too. Something told me to test again that morning and that was when I got my first bfp. The pains had apparently were the egg burrowing! Didn't get any other pg symptoms til I was 6 weeks when boobs started to hurt.

I know it can be down heartening when u find out you're not ovulating, I felt like a really useless woman. But I had to just accept it & at least it can be easily fixed, clomid really is a wonder drug so don't give up on it x


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks. It's always good to hear from others who are a step behind and already gone through the same process. I did ovulate on the 50 but apparently it wasn't strong enough, whatever that means.


----------



## k4th

I've done 3 rounds of clomid (feb-May this year) but no :bfp: :nope:

I've been upped to 100mg and will be monitored on it. I'm soooooo excited to start it!

I took provera - 20mg a day for 7 days and took my last pill last Monday. I was expecting af to arrive soon after because I have a short luteal phase (lol - I'm sure there's no link - it was just what I got in my head!!). Here I am though - 8 days later with no sign whatsoever. It's so frustrating. Not sure what will happen if it doesn't start :-/ I've heard some people fail the "provera test". 

I have pcos and no periods without help. I'm on the skinny side so no weight to shift. But I do get acne with it :growlmad: 

Unicornwish - is this your first round of clomid since your lo?

MnGmakes3 - yay for 3dpo! Hope 100mg is the magic dose for you. 

Hope we all get clomid miracles very soon!! :flower:


----------



## DragonMummy

Hi I was also in clomid club in 2010. Back on round #1 of clomid for baby number 3. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck ladies! 


So I'm only 3dpo today and I know it's super early for real symptoms. I have really sore nips. It's not extreme, sensitive to the touch and odd enough to get me to start questioning things.

Had anyone had the same?


----------



## Kats816

I did four cycles of 50mg chlomid. Cycle 3 I had really sore boobs, hot sweats and crazy dreams but BFN, Cycle 4 I had the exact same symptoms but my boobs felt so full and so sore, this cycle I got my BFP. 
Unfortunately at 8 weeks I had a miscarriage

I have just started on my first new cycle on chlomid and am 7dpo, had a few twinges but don't feel pregnant

I react badly to chlomid it makes me feel very down in the week after ovulation so feeling very fed up tonight xxxx


----------



## sammyttc

Hi Ladies!

Nice to see this feed. I am currently on my 6th cycle of 100mg of clomid. I have had lots of hot flashes, changes in my period (really heavy, but shorter duration), and lack of cm. I did have a pregnancy on my 4th cycle of clomid that unfortunately ended in an early loss. I am using evening primrose oil this cycle in hopes that this will be the month.

I go to the RE on the 27th, however, as my prescription was only for 6 months and I am VERY anxious to hear what the next steps will be.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good luck to everyone here!

I have nothing much to report for 5dpo... some pinching feelings, and the same sore nips. Not feeling very promising.


----------



## k4th

I finally have af! I can start taking clomid again in the morning :happydance: I'm feeling a bit anxious about doubling the dose - 50mg dried up my cm so I imagine 100mg will make that worse. 

I'm taking omega 3 and I might try some mucinex too. 

Sorry to hear about your losses kat & sammy. 

Good luck to those of you in the tww! Hope we see some sticky bfp's very soon!


----------



## MnGmakes3

K4..Definitely do the mucinex. It helped me a bunch! I took the pills in the morning and again in the evening.

Baby dust to you!!


----------



## Kats816

I'm def on the chlomid roller coaster lol
Right so I am 9po and was convinced it hadn't worked as no real symptoms. However........
Woke up this morning with some very very light brown/pink spotting all I could think was implantation bleeding however I am also very aware of the crazy world of chlomid.

Has anyone ever experienced anything similar.

Off on holiday on Sunday with testing day Tuesday, if I dare!!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hey everyone nice to hear from some new people! 

Kate & Sammy sorry to hear of your losses &#55357;&#56862;

Kath glad to hear AF has started for u so u can get going! Drink loads of water to help with cm, have u tried robuitsen cough medicine? Some also say grapefruit juice is good for cm. I tried clomid again briefly 2 years ago after having my lo and according to my charts I did ovulate but no bfp, however my partner was working away a lot at the time so I don't think the timing was ever right. 
So this will be my first cycle now I can get the timing spot on again!

Kate i never had any implantation bleed/spotting but I know a lot of women who have so fingers crossed! 

MnG my nips were sensitive (not painful) at about 10dpo. They never actually hurt til I was 6 weeks preg. But everyone is different. They say clomid can mimick the symptoms of pregnancy which is the most frustrating thing but I have to say its never done that for me.

I'm still waiting for AF (CD 27 now) my recent cycles have been about 32-33 days so I'm guessing in the next few days she will show up then I can start clomid.

Sending everyone baby dust for this cycle!


----------



## sammyttc

k4th said:


> I finally have af! I can start taking clomid again in the morning :happydance: I'm feeling a bit anxious about doubling the dose - 50mg dried up my cm so I imagine 100mg will make that worse.
> 
> I'm taking omega 3 and I might try some mucinex too.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your losses kat & sammy.
> 
> Good luck to those of you in the tww! Hope we see some sticky bfp's very soon!

Have you tried evening primrose oil? This is my first cycle trying it, but I really can already tell a huge difference in my cm as mine was virtually gone!!


----------



## k4th

Hmmmm - mucinex or evening primrose. I don't want to do both because I won't know which one worked - and with clomid already going into my body, plus multivitamins I'm a bit worried about doing too much at once. Do either promote 'fertile' cm? I do still get cm but none of the ewcm I get when I'm not on clomid. Any thoughts about which would be better for this cycle? Does epo take a while to work? Should I take it a while before seeing any changes? I think mucinex is pretty fast isn't it?

I'm day 2 of clomid - have hot flashes, had a headache all night and slept badly. Feeling a bit grumpy today lol! Feel better now I'm up and drinking lots of water though. 

Who else is tracking ov? I use fertility friend with temps and opk's. Am I the only control freak? :winkwink:


----------



## unicornwish

Kath I track o with both fertility friend and opks. I don't think it's a bad thing, my GP told me not to do it when I was ttc my first as he said it would cause extra stress but in my case I had to as I wasn't living with my OH at the time so I couldn't BD all the time to cover my bases. I waited to get a pos opk then went for it! FF confirmed I had ovulated the following day but if it wasn't for the opks I wouldn't have got pregnant and I will be doing both again this time round. 
Charting is also useful to confirm O because u can still get a pos on an opk and not actually ovulate. This was happening to me when I was ttc with an ex 9 years ago. Charts showed I wasn't ovulating and then day 21 progesterone confirmed it. When I was on clomid I could see the rise on my chart for first time


----------



## Shandis

Have any of you ladies gotten early onset OHSS? This is my first cycle on just 100mg of clomid and I ended up in the ER last week and found out I have OHSS and to many follicles to count, possibly because I already ovulate on my own. Of course this was after I had already ovulated so who knows if I will end up pregnant or not and if so I have no idea how many eggs I actually released. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## unicornwish

Hey shandis
I've never had that on clomid or heard of anyone else having it, I know it is possible but always heard it was rarer on clomid and more likely on hcg injectables.
Do you have pcos? As I think it can be more common with that


----------



## Shandis

unicornwish said:


> Hey shandis
> I've never had that on clomid or heard of anyone else having it, I know it is possible but always heard it was rarer on clomid and more likely on hcg injectables.
> Do you have pcos? As I think it can be more common with that

All of my test have come back normal and I don't fit any of the criteria for pcos, I do already ovulate on my own so that may be part of it. I also didn't do any trigger shot or anything else just the clomid.


----------



## DragonMummy

Clomid apparently hates me this time round. CD11 and honest to god I have SO many spots. I've not been this zitty in 18 years. And I'm stroppy and headachey too. A couple of tiny twinges but otherwise no ovary movement at all. Terrified it won't work as all I have is 5 100mg cycles of deviously obtained clomid before we have to go private as we're not entitled to any more help from the NHS.


----------



## unicornwish

Yeah I did hear it's more likely that u can get it if u are already ovulating on your own, hope it doesn't cause u any trouble and u get your bfp soon


----------



## unicornwish

DragonMummy said:


> Clomid apparently hates me this time round. CD11 and honest to god I have SO many spots. I've not been this zitty in 18 years. And I'm stroppy and headachey too. A couple of tiny twinges but otherwise no ovary movement at all. Terrified it won't work as all I have is 5 100mg cycles of deviously obtained clomid before we have to go private as we're not entitled to any more help from the NHS.

Dragon mummy- I remember u from clomid club in 2010 I sent u a tube of conceive plus that I didn't end up needing cos I was lucky enough to fall on 1st cycle of clomid. AF finally started today so I can start taking it again in next few days. I'm hoping I will be as lucky this time round but like u I'm worried it won't work. 
How did u manage to deviously obtain it?! Only asking as I only have 3 cycles of it which were from last time I was trying a couple of years back. I may be able to get more from my GP but they were wanting me to be referred & have HSG etc back then before being prescribed more which was frustrating as I only have ovulation issues as far as I'm aware (conceived as soon as I was prescribed it for the first time) 
I think u can go privately I heard of someone who had 6 cycles for £350, I know it's expensive but I would happily pay that if I couldn't get anymore through NHS


----------



## k4th

Shandis - sorry to hear you have OHSS :hugs: why did you go to ER? Did you have symptoms of it?

Unicornwish - I temp & do opks too. Like you I was told not to but with pcos I actually feel more stressed out with not knowing where I am up to. Temping keeps me calm lol!

Dragonmommy - spots are awful beyond teenage years - I would know - it's my biggest pcos symptom. Grrrr!! Although not too bad at the moment - but I do feel your pain! Hopefully your hormones are doing some good as well as driving you crazy!

Unicorn & dragon - what is conceive plus ? I haven't heard of it before?? (Although I hadn't heard if mucinex to help cm either - shows what I know!)


----------



## Shandis

k4th said:


> Shandis - sorry to hear you have OHSS :hugs: why did you go to ER? Did you have symptoms of it?
> 
> Unicornwish - I temp & do opks too. Like you I was told not to but with pcos I actually feel more stressed out with not knowing where I am up to. Temping keeps me calm lol!
> 
> Dragonmommy - spots are awful beyond teenage years - I would know - it's my biggest pcos symptom. Grrrr!! Although not too bad at the moment - but I do feel your pain! Hopefully your hormones are doing some good as well as driving you crazy!
> 
> Unicorn & dragon - what is conceive plus ? I haven't heard of it before?? (Although I hadn't heard if mucinex to help cm either - shows what I know!)

I was actually having really af cramps and sharp pains for 2 days straight after ovulation. It hurt to walk and to sit down, it was extremely uncomfortable. I just heard from my OBGYN and she spoke with my RE and they decided to switch me to femera next month if this cycle is a bust because she said people are less likely to overstimulate.


----------



## k4th

Shandis said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> Shandis - sorry to hear you have OHSS :hugs: why did you go to ER? Did you have symptoms of it?
> 
> Unicornwish - I temp & do opks too. Like you I was told not to but with pcos I actually feel more stressed out with not knowing where I am up to. Temping keeps me calm lol!
> 
> Dragonmommy - spots are awful beyond teenage years - I would know - it's my biggest pcos symptom. Grrrr!! Although not too bad at the moment - but I do feel your pain! Hopefully your hormones are doing some good as well as driving you crazy!
> 
> Unicorn & dragon - what is conceive plus ? I haven't heard of it before?? (Although I hadn't heard if mucinex to help cm either - shows what I know!)
> 
> I was actually having really af cramps and sharp pains for 2 days straight after ovulation. It hurt to walk and to sit down, it was extremely uncomfortable. I just heard from my OBGYN and she spoke with my RE and they decided to switch me to femera next month if this cycle is a bust because she said people are less likely to overstimulate.Click to expand...

Ouch - sounds painful. But glad you have a plan for next month if this cycle doesn't work out :thumbup: fx'd you won't need it!


----------



## unicornwish

Kath conceive plus is similar to pre seed, u can buy it from boots it's in a pink tube think it's about a tenner?
I was convinced my 1st cycle on clomid was gonna be a bust so I was busy planning for different things I could do for the next cycle then got my bfp! 
Have u ever tried anything like that to assist with lack of cm? I honestly didn't notice much the cycle I conceived, years ago I used to get loads of jelly like EWCM, but obviously didn't have a negative effect with me


----------



## k4th

Unicorn - I haven't tried anything for cm before tbh. I had loads in the cycle I conceived dd so I didn't have to think about it! Because I also have a blood clotting disorder I'm wary of taking too many different things - I've decided to leave the epo this cycle because is has anticoagulant effects which would make my blood clotting worse than it is. I'm going to try the mucinex this cycle & I'll try conceive plus next round if I have to. 

Symptom wise from clomid I had headaches the first two days with mild and fleeting hot flushes. Otherwise I was fine - but late last night and at odd times today I've had some odd visual effects going on! Only very mild - but it's like some things have extra edges that are see through (only sometimes). I've just popped my last clomid this cycle and it's definitely worse since I've taken it. Hope it's gone very soon - it's weird!!! Anyone else ever had visual side effects?


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hello ladies, mind if I join?
I start clomid day 5 of whenever my period starts. Currently on provera for the next 8 days. Haven't had it before so I'm not sure of what to expect.
:flower:


----------



## unicornwish

Kath I've never had visual side effects from what I remember but I've heard of others that have. Some women have been taken off it in severe cases. 
Did u conceive your DD on clomid? Sorry if you've already said I've lost count with amount of people posting here! 

Welcome cluckerduckie! 
Hope u are able to start clomid soon. Do u have any children already? 

I take my 1st clomid tablet tomorrow on CD3.
Can't remember many side effects from before apart from headaches so I hope I'm as lucky this time!


----------



## cluckerduckie

unicornwish said:


> Kath I've never had visual side effects from what I remember but I've heard of others that have. Some women have been taken off it in severe cases.
> Did u conceive your DD on clomid? Sorry if you've already said I've lost count with amount of people posting here!
> 
> Welcome cluckerduckie!
> Hope u are able to start clomid soon. Do u have any children already?
> 
> I take my 1st clomid tablet tomorrow on CD3.
> Can't remember many side effects from before apart from headaches so I hope I'm as lucky this time!

Thank you unicornwish! 
I have two children already. Two boys ages 4.5 and 18 months. I currently take provera and I will say, hormones is what probably started this mess. Now to take MORE hormones to fix the problem? :haha: Way for Dr's and pharmaceuticals to make $$$$$$.

Fx'd for you!! 

DH leaves for 3 months so this cycle is a test run to see how things are going. I'm just praying I ovulate.


----------



## unicornwish

cluckerduckie said:


> unicornwish said:
> 
> 
> Kath I've never had visual side effects from what I remember but I've heard of others that have. Some women have been taken off it in severe cases.
> Did u conceive your DD on clomid? Sorry if you've already said I've lost count with amount of people posting here!
> 
> Welcome cluckerduckie!
> Hope u are able to start clomid soon. Do u have any children already?
> 
> I take my 1st clomid tablet tomorrow on CD3.
> Can't remember many side effects from before apart from headaches so I hope I'm as lucky this time!
> 
> Thank you unicornwish!
> I have two children already. Two boys ages 4.5 and 18 months. I currently take provera and I will say, hormones is what probably started this mess. Now to take MORE hormones to fix the problem? :haha: Way for Dr's and pharmaceuticals to make $$$$$$.
> 
> Fx'd for you!!
> 
> DH leaves for 3 months so this cycle is a test run to see how things are going. I'm just praying I ovulate.Click to expand...

Hey cluckerduckie!

Did u conceive your two boys naturally with no probs? Sorry I'm nosey!

So will u just be monitoring your cycle this month to see if u ovulate with the clomid? 
I really hope it's a success for you. 
I believe my ovulation problems have been due to long term use of ssri anti depressants


----------



## 907

I hope you get your bfp! 
I too have been taking Clomid-100mg days 5-9. This is the last cycle my OB will do. I'm nervous it won't work. I have an 8 year old son and have been pregnant 5 times with 4 losses. I'm praying it works out for us both!


----------



## 907

I tried to post a reply to you, but I don't think it worked. Sorry I'm new to this!


----------



## k4th

Unicorn - I conceived dd using soy. My cycles are SO screwed up that I hadn't had AF naturally for months when I took it. All visual symptoms have gone away now & today is only my first day without clomid. Really pleased that symptom hasn't stuck around!

Hi cluckerduckie (LOVE that name!). Are you monitoring your cycle in any way to know if you OV? Fx'd it works for you!!!

907-sorry to hear about your losses. We're they on clomid? Really hoping it all works out for you this cycle.


----------



## cluckerduckie

Unicornwish- I conceived naturally with no problems with them both and it seemed that after the 2nd pregnancy, everything went haywire for no reason. Just monitoring for the time being. :)
I've heard about anti-depressants causing ovulation issues but didn't think it was actually a problem until I encountered a friend who is now 8 months pg and has been on antidepressants most of her life. Took 4 years to conceive the girl she is pg with now. :/

k4th- I am using OPK's to monitor OV currently and I actually got a strong positive today that made me wonder...I haven't ovulated in 2 years...and have been on provera for 2 days. It went away this afternoon, but I don't know why 1/2 of the day I get strong lines and the other, not so much. :/ Definitely thinking the hormones in my body is completely shot and continuing with the provera for now. 
I've read a little bit ahead, but how many cycles have you been trying with clomid?
:flower:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Mind if I join?! On CD 1 and starting clomid CD 5!! So excited that I can finally DO something! Excited to see what will come of it! Baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## cluckerduckie

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Mind if I join?! On CD 1 and starting clomid CD 5!! So excited that I can finally DO something! Excited to see what will come of it! Baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!

:wave:
This isn't my thread to welcome you but I will say hello! :) 
Is this your first time on clomid?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

cluckerduckie said:


> MrsMcCurdy said:
> 
> 
> Mind if I join?! On CD 1 and starting clomid CD 5!! So excited that I can finally DO something! Excited to see what will come of it! Baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!
> 
> :wave:
> This isn't my thread to welcome you but I will say hello! :)
> Is this your first time on clomid?Click to expand...

Yes it is!


----------



## k4th

Cluckerduckie - I did three cycles on clomid earlier in the year at 50mg. I've been upped to 100mg and am currently cd8. Have a scan on cd13 to see what's going on! 

Hi mrsmccurdy - good luck for your first cycle with clomid - hope it works some magic for you!!

Anyone who temps & has taken clomid - do you always get a temp rise when you're taking clomid? When I took 50mg I got a big temp rise but now I'm on 100 mg I've not had much of a shift at all. Is it normal to not get a temp rise on the pills? I'm worried it isn't working!!!! Although I do have pretty tender bb's today :shrug:


----------



## unicornwish

Hi mrs McMurdy I hope clomid is a success for you! It was all I needed after years of infertility! 
Cluckerduckie I had heard before that anti depressants can cause u to ovulate later but in my case I wasn't ovulating at all. I personally think it's linked to them containing prolactin (they used to give me sore boobs all month) and that's a hormone that is released when u are breast feeding which is obviously when they sat u don't normally ovulate so it makes sense. My GP always used to say it shouldn't cause problems but that's my gut feeling. So I have had to come off my meds pretty abruptly as didn't want to still have them in my system while I was taking clomid just incase it counter acted it. 
Kath are u talking about general temp every day or ovulation rise? I've only ever taken clomid 50mg, the first cycle I took it which was the cycle I fell pregnant I had a temp rise for first time ever. I also did 2 cycles with it two years ago and did get enough of a rise both times for FF to detect ovulation. Although my timing was out with BD. I think as long as it's a sustained rise in temp for 3 days it is normally an indication of ovulation, shouldn't matter exactly how high just higher than pre O temps x


----------



## k4th

Thanks unicorn - I was meaning that I usually see higher temps on the days I actually take the tablets - so cd2-6. Then they drop until I OV and then I get a clear & sustained rise. Has anyone else seen this?

I'm cd 8 and my temps have been low the whole time I've taken the clomid. With doubling the dose I would have thought is still see those higer temps :shrug:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I have probably a slightly random question,
Who of you wonderful ladies started on 100 mg vs 50 mg? And what were the circumstances that was the reason for that? 100 mg if you don't ovulate and 50 mg if you do already? 
Thanks!


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - I don't ovulate on my own & started on 50mg. I did OV (late) on 50mg & have been moved up to 100mg. Not sure why a person would start on 100mg but I'm sure the doctors have good reasons


----------



## DragonMummy

I started on 100mg this time as 50mg didn't work for us when we were ttc in 2010. 

Evidently it's rocking my world at that dose as I got a peak and a smiley today! First egg since I conceived my daughter 4 years ago! :happydance:


----------



## kbird

Hello ladies, I'm on CD16 and waiting for CD21 to get my labs and see if I'm O'ing. I don't think I am, but if the test confirms I'm not then I will be startin Clomid in Sept. My doc was very adamant that he will NOT put his pt's on Clomid if they are already O'ing.

Also I have had a friend have visual problems on clomid, she started to go blind, so was taken off. I have heard good and bad, so I am nervous, anxious and excited to try it, just waiting til next week to do my labs first. Baby Dust to you all. :)


----------



## plerosei

Posting for notifs, because I'm starting Clomid in a few weeks.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Good to know! Thank you ladies for your input!


----------



## 907

Hi k4th! Only 1 was on the clomid. 
My 1st pregnancy ended around 18 weeks. Unfortunately how I found out I have an incompetent cervix. 
2nd pregnancy was, my now 8 year old, son. I had to have a cerclauge at 13 weeks and was on bed rest from week 11 through week 39.
My 3rd pregnancy went to around 10 weeks. 
Then my 4th was a chemical pregnancy. 
And my last one only lasted until about week 6. 

I'm on cycle day 11 now. Just started doing opk's today. Praying for everyone!


----------



## 907

MrsMcCurdy said:


> I have probably a slightly random question,
> Who of you wonderful ladies started on 100 mg vs 50 mg? And what were the circumstances that was the reason for that? 100 mg if you don't ovulate and 50 mg if you do already?
> Thanks!


They started me on 50mg days3-7-- which indicated no ovulation. So mine was upped to 100mg and I did ovulate.


----------



## unicornwish

I don't ovulate on my own and was started on 50mg which worked for me, although my GP told me my progesterone level wasn't great when I had day 21 bloods done on my first clomid cycle, I was actually pregnant so it had obviously worked! 
Kath I never noticed higher temps on the days I took clomid but I guess everyone is different. I wouldn't take it as an indication of whether it's worked or not, just wait for your O/temp rise and judge it from that. 
I've taken 2 clomid tabs now and the headaches have set in already!


----------



## cluckerduckie

unicornwish said:


> I don't ovulate on my own and was started on 50mg which worked for me, although my GP told me my progesterone level wasn't great when I had day 21 bloods done on my first clomid cycle, I was actually pregnant so it had obviously worked!
> Kath I never noticed higher temps on the days I took clomid but I guess everyone is different. I wouldn't take it as an indication of whether it's worked or not, just wait for your O/temp rise and judge it from that.
> I've taken 2 clomid tabs now and the headaches have set in already!

:( do you take them at night or during the day? Oye. I hope I get a free b*tch pasd at work because I'm horrible with headaches! :haha:


----------



## unicornwish

I take them at night because apparently u sleep through the side effects better that way. Stinking headache most of this morning though! But more than worth it if it helps me conceive again


----------



## cluckerduckie

How many munchkin(s) do you have? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

cluckerduckie said:


> unicornwish said:
> 
> 
> I don't ovulate on my own and was started on 50mg which worked for me, although my GP told me my progesterone level wasn't great when I had day 21 bloods done on my first clomid cycle, I was actually pregnant so it had obviously worked!
> Kath I never noticed higher temps on the days I took clomid but I guess everyone is different. I wouldn't take it as an indication of whether it's worked or not, just wait for your O/temp rise and judge it from that.
> I've taken 2 clomid tabs now and the headaches have set in already!
> 
> :( do you take them at night or during the day? Oye. I hope I get a free b*tch pasd at work because I'm horrible with headaches! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh boy... Me too! Maybe I should warn work... Haha


----------



## k4th

How are all those headaches doing this morning? Hope they're all subsiding or at least manageable! In the end my symptoms were; headaches the first two days with mild hot flushes, nothing the third day, weird visual things the last two days. Since I've stopped the pills I'm having some hot flushes at night, mild abdominal twinges and slightly higher temps than normal in the morning (not post OV temps yet). I'm cd 10 and all negative opks so far - not a surprise! Just testing early to make sure I catch it if it happens before my scan on Tuesday!! 

When will everyone else finish their clomid? :flower:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I start taking mine tomorrow!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi cluckerduckie
I just have one boy who is 3.
Hope everyone is doing ok, I'm on day 4 of clomid now, only one more to go then I will start opks in about 4 days


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Guys,

i am 25 and i had Endo and i have PCOS also partner has a low Count.

i have tried clomid 50mg with no luck y folies didnt grow at all.
2nd round 150mg and folies didnt grow again.
i am now about to start 200mg and 1000 Metformin hopefully this month does the trick!


----------



## k4th

Hi misscassie - sorry to hear clomid isn't working yet - hope 200mg does the trick. How were your symptoms on 150mg??

My cbfm is on high and still negative opk's for me. Only cd11 though so plenty of time yet. I just went to boots to get some conceive plus - they didn't have any in though. They only had "balance activ conceive". Anyone heard of this? It was a pretty big boots too so I don't know if I'd have any more luck somewhere else :shrug:


----------



## unicornwish

Hi misscassie hope the metformin and clomid together work for you!

Kath I've never heard of that before but I just googled it and it basically looks like the same as conceive plus. It was over 4 years ago I bought that so haven't looked since. 

I'm not going to try fertility gels etc yet purely because the month I conceived I didn't use anything like that. Never noticed any obvious cm that month, maybe a very slight amount around O but nothing major. And yet I still got preg so I don't think it's as important as a lot of women worry about. However I have heard clomid especially in the higher doses can dry up the cm so I don't think there is anything to be lost by using it & a lot of people have said the month they have used it was the month they fell. 

Is your cbfm giving conflicting results to your opks then? I've never used one of the monitors before so not 100 % sure how they work. Do they read urine sticks same as opks?


----------



## k4th

Unicorn - the cbfm reads two hormones - oestrogen & lh. So, in theory, a woman should get up to 3 "highs" when oestrogen is present and then two "peaks" when the lh is found. It's supposed to give you more warning than just opks alone - but the lh bit does the same as an opk. Problem is that I have pcos & have had up to 11 "highs" before a peak due to all my cysts!! (It's not recommended for women with pcos as this is a common problem with us). So to answer your question ( finally!) the tests aren't contradicting each other, the cbfm is just confirming my oestrogen is high. Could still be a long wait for me but I do love to poas - keeps me entertained lol!!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Lol thanks for filling me in.
I got some of the clearblue digi opks and I see they have changed since I last bought them and now have a dual indicator where it picks up your 4 most fertile days, high and peak fertility


----------



## MissCassie

k4th said:


> Hi misscassie - sorry to hear clomid isn't working yet - hope 200mg does the trick. How were your symptoms on 150mg??
> 
> My cbfm is on high and still negative opk's for me. Only cd11 though so plenty of time yet. I just went to boots to get some conceive plus - they didn't have any in though. They only had "balance activ conceive". Anyone heard of this? It was a pretty big boots too so I don't know if I'd have any more luck somewhere else :shrug:


My symptoms on 150mg I just had cramping on around my ovaries and a milky discharge, also I had a pinching sensation about a week after finishing. Also I have been having a lot of hot flushes. When I had my internal scan it was very sensitive. But that's about it.


----------



## cluckerduckie

k4th said:


> How are all those headaches doing this morning? Hope they're all subsiding or at least manageable! In the end my symptoms were; headaches the first two days with mild hot flushes, nothing the third day, weird visual things the last two days. Since I've stopped the pills I'm having some hot flushes at night, mild abdominal twinges and slightly higher temps than normal in the morning (not post OV temps yet). I'm cd 10 and all negative opks so far - not a surprise! Just testing early to make sure I catch it if it happens before my scan on Tuesday!!
> 
> When will everyone else finish their clomid? :flower:

I don't even know when I start mine. 2 more days until I finish provera. Was told I'd be getting a period 3 days after my last dose. *hopeful*


----------



## Kats816

Just back off holidays, so what a cruel cycle that was, with spotting at 10dpo and my period two days late (only other time ever been late was in April when got my BFP) 
Gutted but trying to stay positive and just started cycle 2, just hope I get my BFP before November which would have been my due date x


----------



## k4th

Misscassie - sounds like you've done well overall to only get a few side effects on 150mg. Good for you!!

Cluckerduckie - I had to wait until 9 days after my last provera for AF to arrive. It felt like the longest 9 days!! Hope you don't have to wait that long!

Kats - really sorry to hear AF got you and played tricks on you too :hugs:


----------



## Lozza1712

Hi all

I'm on first cycle of clomid, I'm on CD 5 taken 4th pill of 50mg clomid as doing days 2-6. So far not much sude affects apart from light nausea and fatigue but take at night so no problem.
Any cycle buddies this month? Nervous but excited! Hope 21 day blood show improved ovulation levels! 
My current levels untreated are 23mmol day 21 so borderline as they like above 25 min. So fingers crossed 50mg helps! 
Good luck to you all this cycle or on your current ones! X
Xx


----------



## DragonMummy

My cbfm goes high from day 5 ish. Previously not ovulated til cd21 although this cycle I banged an egg out at cd 17. Still, nearly 2 weeks of highs!

Just creeping into 4dpo. 

Bored now. 

Want to test.

Must resist.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Sounds like everyone is moving right along as planned so far.
I've now taken my 2nd dose, both right before bed. Don't think I've got any noticeable side effects yet. Been tired but have been since I started my period, which is normal. 
I've been praying, wishing, hoping this works so bad that I might just will myself to ovulate and get pregnant!! Haha good luck ladies!


----------



## cluckerduckie

K4th- I'd be horribly gutted if it took that long!! Obgyn told me to come in after 3 days if it didn't show. Not like I'm in a hurry but the left side of my uterus felt weird while BD today. Has never happened so I'm really hoping I haven't developed a fibroid from this provera. My uterine lining is already paper thin so I'm not expecting a normal period with this.

DragonMummy- fx'd for you!!! :dust:


----------



## unicornwish

Hi all
I'm CD9 just started using opks today. Am using these Clearblue dual indicator ones which test for rising oestrogen as well as LH surge. Apparently u get an average of two high fertility days before it picks up your peak fertility days measuring the LH surge. So I'm guessing they're similar to CBFM by measuring two hormones. 
I just got a blank circle this morning so not picking up anything yet.
Weirdly u have to use FMU with them, always used to test at around 2pm with the original ones (which always worked brilliantly for me and helped me conceive DS).
So I'm a bit worried I may miss my surge but will probably test twice a day when I suspect O is close. 
Wishing everyone good luck wherever they are in their cycles :dust:


----------



## k4th

Unicorn - the cbfm also uses fmu and sounds like a similar principle - picks up two hormones so you get high & peak days. In the past when I've used the monitor & opks I've always had a -ive opk in the afternoon, followed by a peak in the morning & then a +ive opk that afternoon. So it should all still work even with fmu. I'd always check with cheap opks too though - I might have mentioned already but I do love to poas!!!!

Had my scan this morning - 2 follies at 19mm, 1 at 17mm and a lining of 8.7mm :happydance: scan was quickly followed by a trigger shot (& a lecture about multiples!). Off to get busy lol.....


----------



## sammyttc

Yay K4th !! Bring on the multiples! (Being a twin I am partial to multiples... hahaha)


----------



## k4th

sammyttc said:


> Yay K4th !! Bring on the multiples! (Being a twin I am partial to multiples... hahaha)

Lol! This morning I was thinking the same. 

I have to admit I'm panicking slightly now I'm back at home! Not that I wouldn't love twins - but the cost of nursery fees would be astronomical!! Never mind the cost for triplets!! I'm wondering just how responsible I'm being to the family I have NOW in going for it this month :wacko:

But then I imagine what a :bfp: would look like :happydance:

*sigh* I overthink everything. It's a side effect of being a total control freak :dohh:


----------



## cluckerduckie

unicornwish said:


> Hi all
> I'm CD9 just started using opks today. Am using these Clearblue dual indicator ones which test for rising oestrogen as well as LH surge. Apparently u get an average of two high fertility days before it picks up your peak fertility days measuring the LH surge. So I'm guessing they're similar to CBFM by measuring two hormones.
> I just got a blank circle this morning so not picking up anything yet.
> Weirdly u have to use FMU with them, always used to test at around 2pm with the original ones (which always worked brilliantly for me and helped me conceive DS).
> So I'm a bit worried I may miss my surge but will probably test twice a day when I suspect O is close.
> Wishing everyone good luck wherever they are in their cycles :dust:

I've heard that the dual indicator helps you time giving you a bigger window. :happydance:
I'm swaying on getting the clear blue fertility monitor but the price....:shrug:


----------



## k4th

I bought my cbfm on ebay cluckerduckie. Was about a quarter of the cost of a new one & works just fine. It's one of the old style ones so I have to buy the sticks online but I'd probably have done that anyway because they're cheaper. 

Update from me: I woke at 3am (18 hours post shot) with really bad ov cramps. I say really bad - I mean rely bad for me - I didn't get out of bed though & I went straight back to sleep lol! Nothing since then though - no twinges or anything. Everything I've read says that you ov 34 hours EARLIEST after shot :shrug: dunno what's going on - will have to watch my temps.


----------



## cluckerduckie

k4th said:


> I bought my cbfm on ebay cluckerduckie. Was about a quarter of the cost of a new one & works just fine. It's one of the old style ones so I have to buy the sticks online but I'd probably have done that anyway because they're cheaper.
> 
> Update from me: I woke at 3am (18 hours post shot) with really bad ov cramps. I say really bad - I mean rely bad for me - I didn't get out of bed though & I went straight back to sleep lol! Nothing since then though - no twinges or anything. Everything I've read says that you ov 34 hours EARLIEST after shot :shrug: dunno what's going on - will have to watch my temps.

;) maybe more than just one released. 
:sex: :sex: :sex:
:happydance:


----------



## cluckerduckie

Last day of provera!!! 
I'm not complaining - yes I am. 
My boobs are slightly bigger and very sensitive to hot water, air, even cloth! Running was horrible this morning. Been running on roughly 4 hours of sleep a night for the last week. I'm so incredibly bloated. :/ 
I'm so confused with clomid. Do I take it when I first start spotting for 5 days regardless of bleeding? Like spotting will be CD1?


----------



## k4th

"Yay" for finishing provera :happydance:

"Boo" for side effects!!

I was told that my first day of proper bleeding first thing in the morning was cd1 for clomid. So spotting doesn't count as cd1. Neither does full AF at 6pm - the next day would be cd1. That's what I was told anyway :shrug: which days are you taking clomid cluckerduckie?


----------



## cluckerduckie

CD 5-9. 
I guess that if I only spot after the provera I should call my doctor? 
I'm just trying to figure this out before I do start bleeding.


----------



## k4th

cluckerduckie said:


> CD 5-9.
> I guess that if I only spot after the provera I should call my doctor?
> I'm just trying to figure this out before I do start bleeding.

I can't imagine with side effects like you've had you won't get a withdrawal bleed. I had zero symptoms & it took 9 days to get to a light period - only 3 days & not much there. More than spotting though. Even if you have just one day of flow - that counts!! 

I hope she arrives very quickly for you. Waiting 9 days was agony - I didn't think the provera had worked at all. Waiting is the hardest part!!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yes the first day of proper red flow is cd1. 

Am 5dpo here. Nothing extraordinary happening. Obviously. Lol. Bored of 2ww already :/


----------



## k4th

I'm joining you in the tww dragonmummy. I'm 1dpo, just got a temp rise this morning & with the hcg shot I'm pretty sure it's right. I'm gonna take two more temps first thing & then stop. It's my birthday on sept 8th so I'm hoping I can be strong enough to wait until then to test (my lp is often 11 days so that's one day after the witch is due). 

I'm gonna try & enjoy this tww. After 4 days straight of bd-ing I'm exhausted lol!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi everyone 
Haven't posted in a few days as I've been away. 
I'm waiting to O & am so annoyed with clearblue digi opks! 
Used to use the original digi ones which were great & helped me conceive my son. 
Went to buy them this time round & all I could get was the new advanced dual hormone ones which pick up oestrogen & LH surge. I'm not bothered about them picking up oestrogen as I've heard u can get several days where it picks this up when u take clomid. Also don't like testing with FMU, prefer to test around 2pm which I always have done & has been accurate for me. 
Anyway first day CD9 got a blank circle (apparently it's always blank first time u test unless it picks up LH surge as has to establish a baseline before it can pick up oestrogen increasing). CD10 got a flashing smiley, then yesterday morning CD11 got a flashing smiley. As I don't like testing with FMU I tested again at around 2pm yesterday & got a steady smiley face, peak fertility so apparently has picked up LH surge. 
When I ejected the test stick it had a dye run on it. In my past experience this can often give a false positive. I know clearblue & others argue that u should never look at the stick & u can never get a false pos but I know several people who have before, including myself when the dye has run.
Of course it could be right & it may have picked up the very beginning of my surge but I just have a gut feeling it's not. I have no symptoms of impending O at all & I always normally ovulate on CD 14 on clomid.
So ordinarily I would continue testing as I need to time intercourse spot on because I don't currently live with my partner, only now due to these new tests I can't as once it picks up steady smiley/peak fertility it won't let u test again for 48 hours &#55357;&#56865;
I'm so annoyed, really want to get some more tests but can't find the original clearblue digi's anywhere, I know u can order them online but they won't be here in time for today. Everywhere just seems to be selling these new dual hormone ones. Thinking I might have to just buy some ordinary opks. 
Any thoughts anyone? Anyone have any experience of these new clearblue digi advanced tests? Thanks in advance x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Do you mind if i join you? I'm taking clomid 100mg with trigger shot. I have had lots of clomid before this is my 10th round in a few years. I have previously only taken 50mg so this is a first for me. I have slow growing follies so am under monitoring & i'm hoping the 100mg has given them a kick up the bum!!!! 

However it has really dried me up, i have literally no CM.....I'm using preseed but even on the 4mg dose i'm dry and its causing friction :dohh: luckily DH is supportive but i know its not good for his swimmers.....I'm also taking Guiafasein (sp) any one else had this issue? 

This is my last go before i either do injectibles and natural or injectibles and IUI but that means next cycle is bust as i have to have an HSG to check my tubes :( argh this is all so frustrating!!! 

Unicornwish I had a terrible experience with the sticks SEVERAL times - luckily i had some cheapies & old style CB digis BUT i rang and complained and they sent me a new pack of the old style for free! I did a test last cycle and used all 3 cheapies and the 2 digis the old style worked great as did the cheapies but the new digis where a nightmare i had 8 days of high when i was no where near O then it only picked up O on the end of what i would descibe as my O time. So sadly i agree they are rubbish. Can you get hold of any cheapies from anywhere locally? I think tescos sells them....

Hope everyone is doing ok and you don't mind me joining you!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi nimbec! Welcome and thanks for your advice about the opks! Glad to hear I'm not the only one who's had trouble, I think one of the most frustrating things is that you can't keep testing once it's picked up the surge! So if it is a false pos u could miss O.
When you say about tescos do you mean they have the old style digi opks? I can only find them on the internet & really need them ASAP as think if I O it will be within next 2-3 days. Other than that I guess I could just get some ordinary opks but I do find them hard to interpret which is why I always liked the digis, I don't know why they had to change them, to be honest most women who rely on opks when bd'ing are only interested in seeing the surge & timing around that! Especially when a lot of people seem to be getting the flashing smileys for days! 
Have u seen the original digis for sale anywhere in uk?

I really hope the higher dose of clomid works for u, I've only ever taken 50mg & didn't have any noticeable cm but I did conceive my first month on it. Apparently drinking loads of water can help, also grapefruit juice is said to help with cm x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So update on me, I'm now cd 10. Took my last dose yesterday. Having hot flashes and spotting still. Start my opks tomorrow! When is the best time to take them? I've heard mid day but it's so hard to do it then because I'm not home. Any suggestions?


----------



## unicornwish

Hi miss mcmurdy
The best time is around 2-3pm in the afternoon, but u need to have held your urine for about 4 hours & not have drank excessively beforehand. I know some women who test 2-3 times a day so they don't miss the surge but mid afternoon has always been very accurate for me. If you're not at home could u just pop to toilet for a couple of mins somewhere? It doesn't matter if it's not bang on a certain time, if you hold your wee you should get accurate results.

Well! Update on me, after feeling really fed up with the clearblue digi advanced opks, I decided to test again today. I couldn't find the old digi opks anywhere, so was planning to get some ordinary ones. But there in super drug was a pack of the old ones. Took them up to the till & the best bit of all, they were £1!!! As have been discontinued. (This was my fear as couldn't find them anywhere apart from online) so got a box of 10 normal price £29.99 for a pound! Last box as always was so happy, have just tested at my normal afternoon time & got a smiley, all ready for BD tonight! 

I think the new advanced ones don't necessarily give a false positive but pick up the LH surge sooner because they are constantly measuring changes in your hormones. I don't like them and if I'm not lucky enough to fall this month I'm going to stock up on loads of the regular ones from the internet


----------



## k4th

Unicornwish - I do love a bargain!! £1!!! :happydance: glad you have your smiley. 

Hi nimbec - glad you've joined the thread :flower: how did your scan go today?

Mrsmccurdy - what type of opks do you have? If they are internet cheapies that you have to dip - you can buy "pop up cups" from halfords or camping shops so you have a flat pack cup in your bag to wee in. Lol - sounds ridiculous but it's only as much faff as tampons or towels when AF is around. 

As for me - I'm p*#%ed off! I got the trigger on tues & then a temp rise on thurs morning. Then I started to feel bloated & ill & by lunchtime it was evident I had a uti!!! :growlmad: had a fever by Friday (see HUGE spike on my chart) and antibiotics prescribed at drs. But the worst but is that I don't think I can trust my temp on thurs, fri or today and then yesterday I had spotting. I wonder if having an infection delayed ov :cry: why else would I have had the spotting yesterday? Didn't dtd thurs or Friday & my cm was all dried up so I can't imagine many spermies survived that long. I decided not to use my activ balance lube stuff because of having three follicles :dohh: I'm not sure where my logic was. Anyway - think I may have wasted a good chance :cry: could kick myself!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi kath, try not to stress too much anything is possible, I'm guessing they will be monitoring you to confirm whether u O'd and when? That should give u a better idea of how well timed BD was. Try not to worry until then. Sending baby dust x


----------



## k4th

I'm not being monitored for ov - my next call to them will be either bfp or first day of af. Just feeling a bit annoyed/sorry for myself/ill. 

Maybe I'll feel better tomorrow. 

Thanks for your reply - you're right, I shouldn't stress. Nothing I can do now anyway


----------



## cluckerduckie

Just an update on me, day 3 of being off provera and no bleed yet. Just gross discharge. 
K4th, I am really crossing me fingers and toes for you!


----------



## k4th

Thanks cluckerduckie. 

Hope AF isn't too far away for you :)


----------



## Lozza1712

I'm on first round clomid 50mg taken days 2-6. According to temps, opks and clearblie dual indicator opk I'm ovulating CD10 today...anyone else ovulate this early on clomid?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thanks ladies! Didn't work out today at all but will tomorrow. But we have covered our bases ;)
I seriously hope this is my month!!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Lozza the cycles I've taken clomid I ovulate around CD14, but I do days 3-7 so with 2-6 it may be slightly earlier for you. How can you tell you are ovulating today from your temps I always thought they raised day after O? 

Kath I'm surprised they aren't monitoring your O if u are having trigger shot etc? But did u say they scanned u to check for follies?

I've done everything I can do now. Going to do another opk this afternoon as I normally get 2 days of positives on them, don't know if I caught the first or 2nd day of surge yesterday due to that stupid advanced clearblue test not letting u use it for 48 hours so I couldn't test on Friday. If i get another smiley I may get another BD in tonight x


----------



## cluckerduckie

Started a light flow today!!! :D 
And lactating. ???? I haven't breastfed my son in 6 months. I know I'm new to this and I am sorry for asking again but is tomorrow CD1 if I started today?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for the slow response i have been away for a few days to a friends engagement party. It was close by to where i get my scan s so we took the opportunity to stay in a nice hotel :) 

K4th Sorry to hear about your uti, i wonder if you could be having implantation spotting? The clinic told me that i would pretty much 100% ovulate about the 36hr mark after the shot so i'm pretty sure you are all covered on that front!! They don't monitor me after trigger either, just before hand.... FX you are feeling a bit better today. I have also hear that people get pregnant when there bosy is fighting an infection for somereason it can make you more fertile....i was so surprised to hear this!


Hi Cluckerducki YAY on AF flow whoop whoop let the clomid commence lol! If today is propper light flow then today is CD1 if it is just spotting when you wipe then today is not cd1....hope that helps!!

Unicornwish so sorry i missed your post and i'm so pleased you got a deal blimey a £1 they just cost me £22.50 today :0!! 

As for me i went for my scan yesterday which was cd13 s they would expect me to have some mature follies as on Tuesday i had 4 at 10-11mm. Today i had 2 at 15 and 16mm so they are slow growing again grrrrrrrrrrrrrr they need to be 17-18mm for the trigger shot so they have given it me to take at home monday night in the hope they have grown by then! I don't like that i won't know for sure they are the right size :( Also some crappy news they thought my cyst had burst last cycle as when i took trigger i was really poorly and on tuesday there was no sign of it, well yesterday it was 100% back a whole 3.5cm of it grrrr so now they think it may have ruptured and filed again so i'm really frightened of taking the trigger. I'm also dry as a bone even with preseed max dose the clomid has dried me up good and propper so i'm not overly hopeful for this time!! 

Hope everyone has had a good weekend!


----------



## k4th

Hi all!

Unicornwish - they did a scan which showed 3 follicles. Two at 19mm and one at 17mm so they were convinced they would "pop". So no more monitoring for me. Would have been nice to be reassured about ov! Sorry to hear about your opk saga! How frustrating!!! Hope you get one more positive today. 

So pleased AF arrived cluckerduckie!! :happydance: I would usually count proper flow at any time in the day as cd1. My clinic specifically told me I had to wait for proper flow first thing in the morning for it to count as cd1. Really though - it probably doesn't make a huge difference - especially if your planning to take clomid in the evening to avoid as many side effects as possible? Lactating is a new one though!! Maybe call your clinic & let them know. I wouldn't think it would affect your clomid cycle but it might be worth double checking?

Nimbec - hope you enjoyed the party! Sorry to hear about slow follies. Hope you're cooking up a good one!! Interesting to hear about infections making you more fertile - shame they make us less attractive & less likely to bd :haha: 

I'm feeling a bit better today. Tired & a bit run down but not as bad as I was. Stupidly I've been googling "trigger fail" & "delayed ov after trigger" and it seems it does happen. It works 98% of the time though so I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed that I'm in the majority. I think spotting 2dpo is too early for implantation spotting so I'm going to hope it was ov spotting that took a while to escape. Not getting my hopes too high for this cycle though. 

Happy bd-ing for everyone about to ov!!


----------



## nimbec

K4th just a thought could it have been spotting after BD? or maybe if you oved more than one follie may explain some bleeding.....glad you are feeling a little better. If you remember i was convinced i didn't O last time in line with trigger shot but my LP proved that i did well i would have been slightly after the 36hr point but FX you should O blimey with all those eggs it would be hard to believe not would release....FX


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies 
I'm feeling really heartbroken right now. I've just split from my partner & my son's dad. He had only been back in my life a month so maybe trying for a baby this quick wasn't the greatest idea but I so wanted a full blood sibling for my son.
He basically dropped it on me today that he's met someone & doesn't think it will work with us! So if I haven't been lucky enough to fall this month then that's me out & I will have to reconsider my original plan of using a sperm bank.
The main prerogative for me was to have another baby but obviously being able to give it another go with a man I still loved & the chance for us all to be a family again was the icing on the cake. 
I feel so gutted as I knew if AF turned up this month I had next month & so on but now that won't be the case &#55357;&#56862;
Sorry I know this isn't a problem page! 
I had a 2nd positive opk today (I got 2 smileys in a row the month I fell pregnant & timed BD exactly the same this time) so Ive just got everything crossed, but obviously if I'm not that's this dream over for a while.
Sending everyone baby dust as always x


----------



## k4th

Oh unicornwish I'm so sad to hear your news :hugs: :hugs: 

Obviously you weren't expecting anything like this. Did you know he was seeing someone else? & did he know you were both actively trying? I can't believe a father can be this heartless & irresponsible.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## unicornwish

It's a really long story kath but I think he had just started talking to this girl recently. 
He came back to me last month after being out of my life for 8 months cos he was in a relationship with someone who wouldn't let us have a friendship. I'm thinking he wasn't really sure what he wanted & changed his mind again.
His attitude to trying for a baby was if it happens it happens. I've obviously been the one taking clomid which I need to and doing the opks etc. 
I'm just hoping this will be my month as at least one good thing will have come of me being hurt & being made an idiot of x


----------



## nimbec

Unicorn i'm so sorry to hear your news :( hang on in there, we are all hear to listen hopefully you will get the result you want from this cycle x


----------



## k4th

Well I've got everything crossed for you hun. Hope this is your month. Take care of yourself & we 're here if you need a rant, vent or cry xx


----------



## cluckerduckie

Well...we shall see if it continues. It was a light flow. Went through a light pad then nothing else. Was red then went brown and the normal clotty stuff I'm used to seeing when spotting but no period. :/ I was reeeallly hoping. Been 12 hours since and not even spotting now so looks like I'm going to have to call my gyn on tomorrow unless he's closed because of Labor day in the States. :/ 
K4th, maybe you'll be like me on my 2nd and get a bfp 6dpo! :D 

Nimbec, are they willing to scan again to make sure or just have u do it all willy nilly hoping that follies will be the right size? :/


----------



## cluckerduckie

Unicornwish...:( I didn't see this until after I posted earlier but your issue takes precidence. 
:hugs:
I will never understand men. Let alone those whom are supposedly fathers. What an ass. Why of all the time did he tell you NOW that he ws seeing another woman? 
Makes no sense to be doubling on women when you don't have the balls to care for just one. I have an older child from a different father and it might help to go out and find some new man candy! :) I wanted another child with the father of my first but diffences set us on separate paths for a reason. :hugs: I'm definitely here whenever you need a chat. Just have to remind myself to refresh my browser as I'm on mostly with my cell.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So sorry unicornwish. What a jerk. I hope this is your month!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Cluckerduckie they said that they should be the correct size by monday (today) and no need to scan - me on the other-hand i'm not so sure....i'm going to call this morning i think as i still have nothing on my LH sticks but strangely enough i had some watery/eggwhite cm today...so idk! personally i'd like another scan today to make sure i'm not wasting the shot!!!!!! 

If you had enough blood to use a small pad then i'd call that CD1 when i very first started a few years ago i had no flow either & my consultant said one day is enough to start....so hopefully you can start the clomid today! :) 

Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## k4th

I'm with nimbec cluckerduckie. If you've stopped bleeding I would call your bleed day cd1 and go with your clomid schedule. Do you ov on your own? I don't often and so my lining is very thin and provera doesn't have much to "plump up". I had three days of light bleed but nothing like my usual af so just went with it. Get popping those pills :winkwink:

Nimbec - ewcm??!! :happydance: woohoo!! Sounds like an _excellent_ sign! I read somewhere (on my stupid google travels which I *must* stop) that the hcg shot should be given before an lh surge so I wouldn't worry too much about having negative opk's. The idea is to beat your body to it, so to speak. Have you ever had any pregnancy symptoms from the shot? I read that some people do, but I felt nothing after mine. 

Hope you're ok today unicornwish :hugs:


----------



## unicornwish

Thank you everyone you have all been so lovely. 
Just got everything crossed, I believe everything happens for a reason so maybe this is why he briefly came back into my life especially as I was considering using a donor. If not maybe it was just to teach me a lesson!

How many of us are past ovulation now? I think I'm 1dpo today as my temp had risen this morning, but I didn't take my temp yesterday x


----------



## k4th

This didn't happen because of YOU it happened because of HIM. It wasn't to "teach you a lesson" - don't put any blame or responsibility on yourself. You went into this in good faith whilst he was less than honest with you. Place all of the impact that this will have on you and your son squarely on HIS shoulders hun :hugs:

Yay for a temp rise! :happydance: Fx'd for you that you have ov'd & your timing was good.


----------



## DragonMummy

Morning all! Phone isn't letting me read back.

10 dpo. Temp dropped yesterday. Rose a bit today but not much. So I reckon I'm out.


----------



## nimbec

k4th morning, hmmm yes it was only a bit of watery cm but nonethe less it was there and wasn't semen as we didn't dtd last night. So trigger tonight and BD for the next 4 days :) I phoned the clinic and am waiting for them to get back to me. I just want to make sure my follies are big enough otherwise its a waste of time :wacko: 

I didn't get any pregnancy symptoms from the trigger, but i did get slightly more painful boobs and a few other things but i can't say it was relayed to trigger. Which trigger did you take? Ovridrelle? Also i noticed you said you normally have a shortish LP ...don't forget the trigger can be there until 14dpo....mine certainly was there until 12/13dpo but gone at 14 as AF arrived LOL!!! maybe worth getting some cheapies and testing it out OR just waiting to see f AF is late......what is your plan? 

Dragonmommy did your temp fall below the coverline? how long is your LP normally. One 'rouge' temp doesn't always mean you are out - i had a huge dip the month i got pregnant with my first. FX its not that you are out! 

Unicornwish i agree with K4th none of this is your fault AT ALL!!!! I really hope you get the result you want.


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - Urgh I hate waiting around for other people to sort things out. Hope the clinic ring you back quickly. I'm not sure which trigger I got - the nurse gave it tom on when I was at the appointment. She only said it was hcg - don't even know how much! My plan is to wait until 12 dpo - my af is due 10 or 11 dpo. And 12 dpo is my birthday!! I know the trigger may not be fully out of my system by then - I won't be believing anything until at least 14dpo. 
And if af has arrived then I'll be having some (lots of) birthday wine! 

I wasn't going to test the trigger out. I can't look at a bfp fading and not have that get my hopes up/upset me etc. I know it's better for my head to just wait it out. 

Dragonmommy - here's hoping it was a rogue temp like nimbec said. Do you have a test plan? What's you usual lp?


----------



## nimbec

I know that feeling k4th!! Well i just phoned again as no response yet (i called at8.30am) they won't get back to me till after 1pm which is a real pain for me as i'm over an hour from the clinic and i can't just drop everything and head over i need notice grrrrrr 

I'm not testing the trigger out either this cycle as it didn't help me last time i now know it takes most of the 14 days to be out of my system so there is very little pont for me loL!


----------



## unicornwish

Kath when will u be on 12dpo? That would be an amazing birthday present!
Don't know how I'm gonna get through the next 2 weeks cos I have so much riding on this now, won't be able to concentrate on trying again next month. 
Dragon mummy my temp was a bit up & down the month I conceived


----------



## cluckerduckie

k4th said:


> I'm with nimbec cluckerduckie. If you've stopped bleeding I would call your bleed day cd1 and go with your clomid schedule. Do you ov on your own? I don't often and so my lining is very thin and provera doesn't have much to "plump up". I had three days of light bleed but nothing like my usual af so just went with it. Get popping those pills :winkwink:
> 
> Nimbec - ewcm??!! :happydance: woohoo!! Sounds like an _excellent_ sign! I read somewhere (on my stupid google travels which I *must* stop) that the hcg shot should be given before an lh surge so I wouldn't worry too much about having negative opk's. The idea is to beat your body to it, so to speak. Have you ever had any pregnancy symptoms from the shot? I read that some people do, but I felt nothing after mine.
> 
> Hope you're ok today unicornwish :hugs:

I don't ovulate on my own. Not anymore. I woke up this morning to a pool of blood on the sheets, bed, and everywhere else in between. Incredibly aggravated and crampy today. :thumbup: Provera definitely did its job. I'll take today as CD1 so Friday will be the first day of clomid.
How are you doing? When are you going to test? :)


----------



## k4th

cluckerduckie said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> I'm with nimbec cluckerduckie. If you've stopped bleeding I would call your bleed day cd1 and go with your clomid schedule. Do you ov on your own? I don't often and so my lining is very thin and provera doesn't have much to "plump up". I had three days of light bleed but nothing like my usual af so just went with it. Get popping those pills :winkwink:
> 
> Nimbec - ewcm??!! :happydance: woohoo!! Sounds like an _excellent_ sign! I read somewhere (on my stupid google travels which I *must* stop) that the hcg shot should be given before an lh surge so I wouldn't worry too much about having negative opk's. The idea is to beat your body to it, so to speak. Have you ever had any pregnancy symptoms from the shot? I read that some people do, but I felt nothing after mine.
> 
> Hope you're ok today unicornwish :hugs:
> 
> I don't ovulate on my own. Not anymore. I woke up this morning to a pool of blood on the sheets, bed, and everywhere else in between. Incredibly aggravated and crampy today. :thumbup: Provera definitely did its job. I'll take today as CD1 so Friday will be the first day of clomid.
> How are you doing? When are you going to test? :)Click to expand...

Oh my goodness! Well at least she arrived in the morning so you don't have to debate when cd1 is :haha:

My birthday is 8th September. I will be 12dpo (if I get that far without af) and 14dpt so plan to test then. My lp is usually about 11 days. Still not holding my breath... 5dpo & no symptoms - other than a huge bnb addiction lol!


----------



## nimbec

Oh blimey cluckerduckie she arrived in style :wacko: not nice but at least you are now able to start the clomid :) so you are doing clomid CD5-9?

K4th fx for you - i had, hang on HAVE a huge b n b addiction too this cycle - we can be addicts together :haha:

Update on me. Clinic called me back it was a lovely nurse that i know and she explained that i had 2 15mm follies and 1 18mm follie on Sat so i definately need to trigger today. I had her triple check as i'm sure the consultant told me i only had 2 and they where about 14/15mm but she said thats what the notes said so I took my trigger at 3.30pm and intend to BD tonight, tomorrow AM + PM then the following PM just for luck. Well actually i will keep BDing until i get my confirmed cross hairs LOL!! Not that i don't trust the trigger but it wasn't bang on time last month so i'm covering all bases. I even bought a new 'outfit' for tonight :winkwink:


----------



## laullypop

Hi Ladies, Can I join?

Im on my second round of clomid. 50mg last month and progesterone test came back at 7.8 - I was told no ovulation but AF arrived 16 days after I thought I ovulated?? 

I am now on CD11 after taking 100mg so hoping it works this time around.


----------



## k4th

"Wolf whistle" -whit woo nimbec :winkwink: :haha: go get him! You may have three follies by now just like me!! 

Hi laullypop - sorry you didn't ov on 50mg. Hope 100mg works better for you! I *think* that if you don't ov the oestrogen keeps building and then starts to break down, giving af even without ov. Good luck this cycle! Are you being monitored with scans or just going for it? How did you tolerate the 100mg? I got some weird visual effects! Keep us posted :)


----------



## nimbec

Hi Laullypop welcome :) FX the clomid works this time for you, as k4th says it builds up in your system! Do you temp at all? a great way of determining ov....and also for timing the progesterone test as it needs to be 7 days after 0 to be accurate :)

I know k4th i've gone from feeling like this time is a waste of time to being positive....well as positive as you can be ttc lol! Luckily hubby has agreed tonight, tomorrow am&pm and then hopefully he will do the next day if needs be too! Thankfully we don't have any sperm issues so i know we can't overdo it!

So who else will be in the 2ww ....k4th, cuckerduckie,....anyone else?


----------



## unicornwish

Welcome laullypop hope the higher dose works for you.

I'm symptom watching like mad, wouldn't be this bad if I knew this month wasn't my only chance. 
Temp went up higher today but I had been lying awake for over an hour before taking it and had to get out of bed to my son so don't know how accurate that is. Probably not very!
My boobs are also sore which I'm taking as a bad sign, they are normally painful for 7-10 days leading up to AF but never this early, but the month I conceived my son they didn't hurt at all until I was 6 weeks preg. I know every pregnancy is different & they say u can't take notice of symptoms until implantation but I just feel negative. It would be a dream come true & I'm just scared it will be a final kick in the teeth again after the way I've been treated by him.
Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## laullypop

K4th- Thanks, I couldn't work out what was going on. 
100mg seems fine, not many symptoms that are different to 50mg. I'm still getting the hot flushes. My boobs do seems to have grown and are a little sensitive but that's it. I'm hoping the lack of symptoms doesn't mean it's not working. 
They didn't want to do scans for some reason said just bloods at cd21 and if that's neg again at cd28. 


Nimbec - I did temp last month it did pick up I ovulated but Bloods are neg, based on temps my bloods were taken on the day of ovulation (6.2) and 6dpo (7.8).

I noticed you're in South Wales, me too. :) 


I am hoping to start temping again tomorrow (and that it's not too late). I'm on holiday at the moment and jet lag has been a killer so I've been waking up all sorts of times and just haven't remembered.

Wishing everyone good luck in the 2ww. xxxx :hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone :winkwink: how are you all doing? I am cd16 of clomid round 1 (unmonitored) I was wondering if any of you have experience of OHSS? I have written a thread about this but thought might be better just to ask the clomid experts :) I am hoping I am just being paranoid as I am taking this round unmonitored - I have a FS apt on the 12th but my last cycle was so long (69 days) i decided to take some left over clomid from when I was ttc DD so I might at least keep my cycle regular without taking provera (or better still get a BFP in the mean time!) 

also what symptoms of ovulation do you usually get? x


----------



## Babi23

Hi, I hope you dont mind me joining in your thread. I am 33 and Ttc for 3 years with no luck. Been given clomid - round 1 50mg did not work for me. Bloods on round 2 (100mg) showed very low on day 21 which was upsetting to hear but the showed as 52 (which I believe is good?) on day 28 so 100mg worked for me but Im O later in the cycle, since thenIve done another round of 100mg with no blood work. I am getting more disgheartened with every round Im having to take. Im due AF on Friday and if she shows up start roiund 4 of clomid. Its so frustrating. Reading through some of the posts has helped as I know Im not the only one having trouble TTC and seeing success stories is positive x


----------



## DragonMummy

Laullypop when I was ttc my daughter, my ov bloods came back negative the month we conceived her. So she's proof that it's not an exact science. :)


----------



## DragonMummy

Nimbec I don't have a coverline for some reason. I didn't get crosshairs despite + ov and monitor, cm and a temp surge. But yes the temps are still well above the pre ov ones.


----------



## DragonMummy

LP I get ov pains, like a sharp pinch. Watery cm but rarely egg white on clomid. And I'm a complete witch. ;)


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Sounds like everyone is doing pretty good! 
I'm feeling a little lost, my temps aren't doing a whole lot and my opks aren't either. It's cd 14. When should I be ovulating? I took it cd 5-9 so I guess it should be later but I was expecting lower temps and consistency in them... What do you guys think?


----------



## DragonMummy

I ovulated cd17 this cycle but it's been as late as cd22 in the past. I found a cbfm really helped. 

As for me, weird temp spike after 3 days of low. Still :bfn: though. God knows.


----------



## unicornwish

Welcome lace&pearls & babi123
Hope u both get your bfp soon.

Lace&pearls the month I conceived my son on clomid I had no obvious ovulation symptoms & only knew I was because of my positive opk, which was later confirmed on my chart & the fact I obviously fell pregnant. 
I didn't even have any obvious CM.
FF has just put crosshairs on my chart & says I'm 4dpo today based on temps. So saying I ovulated on sat but I suspect it could have been sun as I missed taking my temp on sun morn. 
Again I had no obvious symptoms. I felt a bit 'wet' below a couple of days before but when I checked I had no obvious CM & certainly no EWCM. Had some pains but nothing major. 

Ladies for those of u who have had a babies already, do u think it's possible for 2WW symptoms to be different with each preg? 
With my son the only symptoms I had was back pain (similar to what I get with AF) & eventually cramps the day I tested at 11dpo which I thought was AF coming. My boobs didn't hurt at all til I was 6 weeks pregnant. They normally hurt before AF & have been hurting ever since O so I'm convinced it's not a good sign.
I'm totally obsessive symptom watching, I know they say u don't get symptoms til implantation so there's no point. 
I guess it's cos I know this month is my only chance x


----------



## k4th

Hi all!!

Welcome to the new ladies :)

Babi - do you use opks? They save my sanity on long cycles. My latest ov date was cd30 on 50mg clomid so it is possible to ov quite a while after the last pill. 

L&p - my symptoms of ov on 100mg clomid were some cramping & bloating for about 24 hours but I couldn't detect the "moment" iykwim?

Good luck dragonmummy - I'm hoping you've just implanted and that's why your temp has gone up & still :bfn: keeping my fx'd for you! What dpo are you now?

Mrsmccurdy - I have higher pre ov temps on clomid. My first month they were high every day I took the pills and then settled down. But, on the cycle I ov 'd cd30, they stayed pretty high for about 10 days after the last pill. Didn't stop me ov-ing though. If you google bbt and clomid you'll find loads of women report higher temps at the beginning of the cycle than usual. Are you using opks? 

Unicornwish - I had no preg symptoms until about 6 weeks either - and then I was nauseous with sore bbs almost over night! I just had tingling nipples at 12dpo which I assumed was implantation after my 15dpo bfp. I would think they can be different every time but I was hoping for a "no news is good news" scenario. Sadly I can't help symptom spotting and have already got cramps, the beginning of a triphasic chart from today and slight nausea. Feel like they are not good signs though because I didn't have them first time around - also I get cramps and a triphasic chart on every clomid cycle & have just finished antibiotics which list nausea as a side effect. 

Roll on next week so I know what's going on!!!!

Eta: looks like a nice rise on your chart today nimbec :happydance:


----------



## unicornwish

What CD are u on now kath? My chart was triphasic when I fell preg with my son, FF noted it


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I've been taking opks but they haven't changed much at all for the last 4 days I've been taking them. Good to know that high temps are normal though. Thanks!


----------



## k4th

unicornwish said:


> What CD are u on now kath? My chart was triphasic when I fell preg with my son, FF noted it

I'm 7dpo - always get higher temps between 7-9 dpo on clomid & ff always tells me it's triphasic :-/


----------



## unicornwish

Your chart looks good though u can tell u have definitely ovulated


----------



## k4th

unicornwish said:


> Your chart looks good though u can tell u have definitely ovulated

Yeah - I think if that rise stays I'll feel happy that I actually ov'd. I'm using a natural progesterone cream because my lp was only 9 days back in feb (don't tell anyone though!! I haven't told by gynae coz I think he'll tell me I'm crazy!! Lol!). That made me wonder even more about ov - but now my temp is doing it's usual after ov I feel happier. 

How are you hun? Still symptom spotting??


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks everyone :) I don't think I have ovd yet :shrug: I have only been getting BFNs with opks, the thing I find weird though is I thought they might get more positive as time goes on but I haven't found that? sometimes they are more negative than other times :S I have a feeling OPKs aren't my friend lol 

Hope everyone is getting on ok? x


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - I don't get that progression in my opks. I always have a faint line, somedays fainter than others & then... BAM! Positive.

Keep testing hun - it's so frustrating but it's worse to know you ov'd & missed your chance coz you got peeved with poas! I've been there :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower: hope you have all had a good day?! 

Lace&Pearls i'm the same hardly anything then a massive positive - even from first thing in the morning to afternoon....i'd def keep poas although i know how frustrating it is. Before medication my cycles could be 60days long ....thats a lot of opk sticks!!

K4th i recon you def o'd looking at your chart :) and as for P cream why not...it won't do any harm!! The clomid should help lengthen the LP too! FX for you - i know what u mean about symptom spotting i also know for me its pointless but i can't help but over analyse every little thing!!!!

Mrsmccurdy My temps are higher too on the clomid so try not to worry hun.

welcome babi123 :flower:

Well as for me i got a rise in temp this morning so i'm guessing I O'd over night which would make sense as 36hrs post trigger would have been 3am FX me being me i added 3 further high temps into ff to check if it was a big enough shift and it seems to be...so i guess i'm 1dpo :) hello 2ww we certainly have a love/hate relationship!! I don't plan to test until 14days post trigger or until i'm 16dpo as last cycle was just too disappointing :growlmad:


----------



## lace&pearls

ah thank you k4th and nimbec! :) That has cheered me up :)

In the past when I have been on clomid I haven't ovulated until about day 20 so I'm hoping it's just too early. Although it is lurking on my mind I could have/should have taken 100mg instead of 50mg, but I'm hoping that as I've been having cycles since having dd I might not need as much ? :wacko: hope that makes sense. 

nimbec yay for being in the 2ww! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Hopefully Hun as you've been having cycles the 50mg will do the trick - fx !! I don't o till late on clomid either unless I take a trigger shot and wen then my follicles are slow growing so don't give up just yet! 

I'm feeling deflated I got another pos opk tonight so agreed to bd with hubby but he has decided he is too tired :( he is normally great and does it when we need to but tonight was a no go. I feel so annoyed as it's me taking drugs me with all the stress & worry and me that's got to have an hsg next cycle if it doesn't work and I feel like all I need you for is 3-4 days once a month to do what men LIKE to do and nope this time it's too hard grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr I know I'm being mean as he's usually so good but god I'm upset :( anyhow lets just hope I O'd last night and we didn't need tonight. Sorry for the rant ladies!!!!


----------



## 907

I just received my 24 day progesterone results on my last round of clomid, which was 27. Got a bfn today at 9dpo. Anyone else? What are your thoughts?


----------



## k4th

Morning!!

Nimbec - I've been there :hugs: I'm pretty sure the hcg shot could mess up your opks though. In the same way some women get pos opks when they're pregnant. Hope your temp is up again today so you can relax :)

907 - I don't ready know what your progesterone level should be :shrug: did your dr say anything about the results? Hopefully 9 dpo is just to early to test - I *think* the majority of women who fall pg don't implant until 9dpo. Try again in a couple of days. Good luck!!! I'm. 8dpo today so only just behind you hun. I'm planning to wait until Monday to test


----------



## unicornwish

Kath yep I'm still obsessively symptom spotting! Keep telling myself I have to stay off the net but I guess this is distracting me from other things. 
Don't think my boobs feel quite as sore as they did yesterday, I was worried cos I had no breast pain til I was 6 weeks preg with my son. Even though I know it's probably just progesterone whether I'm preg or not.
Temp dropped slightly today so I'm now worried that's a bad sign cos my chart went triphasic when I was preg. I'm now comparing everything to that! Hope all is well with you hun x

Nimbec I always get a positive opk the day after I ovulate as well as the day so it may just be that with you, & u got the spermies in before which is good. I know what u mean though men can be so frustrating they don't know the half of what we go through. 

907- I'm unsure what progesterone level should be too but the month I fell preg with my son my GP said the level still wasn't very high & he wasn't happy with it but I was preg! Also 9dpo is still early to get bfp I was 11dpo before I got mine, had bfn's right up til the day before so was convinced I was out x


----------



## DragonMummy

I found Sophie at 8dpo but I didn't find a previous pregnancy til 15dpo and a day late.


----------



## k4th

Hate. Waiting.

That is all :coffee:


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

K4th yup i'm with you on the waiting its soooooooooo frustrating...the weekend is nearly here tho and your test day will be here real soon and your birthday!!! Fx for you - your temps look good....do you get a drop before af or just a huge plumet when she arrives? I get a peak temp then a huge drop lol..

Unicornwish symptom spotting is a real emotional rollercoaster - when is your test day?

907 hi they say in the UK that 30 is a good O but 27 would probably be fine - was it taken 7 days after o? as if was early or late by a day or 2 may explain the number?

Well i'm impatient already!!!! - luckily temp went up today :) although ff says 3dpo i know i'm 2dpo and it will change tomorrow when i add another high temp (with a bit of luck lol) I will find out the day before i fly to Cyprus for 10 days...i can't think of anything worse than having AF start on the plane:dohh: I'm really bloated today, well i have been for a couple of days i'm sure its due to O and also the hcg in the trigger shot.


----------



## k4th

:hi:

Nimbec - my temp drops slowly and doesn't usually go below the cover line until after AF has finished. I usually spot for a day or two before AF too. Oh the joys! Am really looking forward to the weekend - have nice things planned. Sat family are coming round & then Sunday me & hubby are taking dd to a gruffalo event. Hopefully it will keep my mind off everything related to ttc. I'm still bloated from the trigger & ov at 8dpo. Is that normal??? I look about 5 months pregnant today (as if I need THAT when I'm so desperate to be :cry: )

Sooo jealous of a holiday to Cyprus!! Lucky you! We went away in May & it just feels like forever ago! Hopefully it will be AF free :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

:hi:

Well your temps still look high so FX!!! sounds like a lovely weekend and yes hopefully it will distract you a little....although if you are like me it won't be far from the forefront of your mind :wacko: I was still really bloated last cycle until af actually hit and then it went slowly.....i think its a side effect of the trigger!! I also currently look preggers :( ugh !! Thanks i'm looking forward to it as my dad has a place over there that they go every year for a month so we are visiting and rent free lol! Will be lovely to spend some time with him and his wife but i really would love to be secretly pregnant.....really really really want this AGH the 16th seems SO FAR AWAY :cry: I know I know i need to get a grip LOL!!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Ah waiting is killing us all! Time is going so slow!
Dragon mummy what test did u get your positive on at 8dpo? I remember u always used up swear by the superdrug tests! They are buy one get one half price at the moment so I've stocked up!


----------



## DragonMummy

Yep it was a superdrug one! She was there the next day on frer and digi too. And that's without ovulating ;)

She's been fierce from the off, my girl.

14dpo. Still bfn. Waiting for af. Onwards. My heart has been in my next cycle for a few days now.


----------



## nimbec

Oh dragon mommy i hope af doesn't hit you or if she's coming she est get her ass over her pronto so you can get going again!!! how long is your lp normally?

FF changed me to 3dpo today which i knew would happen - this pleases me tho as it fits better with my bd timing :) 

hi ladies hope friday treats you all well!!


----------



## MissCassie

Hi Ladies.

I am currently on CD1 and will be starting clomid 200mg tomorrow.

My history is 

I'm 25 and have PCOS and my Partner is 33 With Low SA. but good morphology and and they are good swimmers. 

50mg Clomid nothing happened,
150mg nothing happened... (Dr said my folies were at 10mm so looks like they are trying to grow. they need more of a push.)
200mg this month hoping it works..


----------



## unicornwish

Hi misscassie hope the 200mg works for u maybe u just need a bit more of a push!

My boobs have stopped hurting today! I'm 6dpo according to FF.
Been trying to calm stress levels down & actually slept well last for the first time since this all happened.
Going to try my hardest to hold off testing until 10dpo which is Tuesday. I think I may be a day behind what FF are saying I am anyway.

I think that's what scares me I can't have my heart in the next cycle if this doesn't work. That's how I would have previously coped


----------



## k2mexox

Hey everyone! My name is Kay and this month will be my first month on clomid. I am currently on day 2 of progesterone to kick start my period since I am 33 days late on my period. I went for an ultrasound yesterday and everything came back normal. Hubby and i have been married for just over a year and have been trying since our wedding night lol. I do have hypothyroidism and take levithyroxine which has regulated my period for the most part. But my doctor and i don't believe I ovulate especially since I have not had a bfp yet 

Has anyone used evening primrose oil with clomid? How do you use it?


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - glad your temp changed hun & that's better with timing :thumbup:

Dragonmummy - I really hope AF doesn't arrive!!

Misscassie - hello! Good luck for 200mg! How are your symptoms at 150? 

K2mexox - hello! I haven't used epo yet. Thinking about it for next cycle though so I'm watching you lol!

Unicornwish :hugs: I've everything crossed for a lucky bfp for you hun. 

I've been in tears this evening. Whole ttc thing is so stressful! I've had awful cramps all day & am pretty sure AF is on the way. They're everywhere!! In my legs, stomach, sides. I've never had them this intense before - I guess it's those three follies that are to blame. I thought early on that it wasn't my month but I got a bit more hopeful each day and now I'm ready to fall apart over it all :cry: :cry: I tried SO hard to keep a level head this month - epic fail.


----------



## nimbec

K4th :hugs::hugs::hugs: i totally understand how you feel, also clomid makes you very emotional honest - thats not an excuse! The hcg also plays havoc with you :( BUT you still have time and lots of ladies get cramps before a bfp so there is still a 50/50 chance you could be preggy. I know what ever i say won't make a difference but we are here for you and i'm sending you giant hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

misscassie hi gosh 200mg that should give the follies a good kick! fx for you and hopefully u dont get too many side effects!

k2mexox i haven't used epo either although i considered it last time so i along with k4th will be spying on you :winkwink:

unicornwish still keeping everything crossed for you :)

No real exciting news here, i had some odd milky cm earlier and instantly though oooooooh then came back to earth as i've thought that SO many times before....odd twinge but no other symptoms apart from massive bloat - not fun!!!


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> K4th :hugs::hugs::hugs: i totally understand how you feel, also clomid makes you very emotional honest - thats not an excuse! The hcg also plays havoc with you :( BUT you still have time and lots of ladies get cramps before a bfp so there is still a 50/50 chance you could be preggy. I know what ever i say won't make a difference but we are here for you and i'm sending you giant hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks darl :hugs2:


----------



## DragonMummy

Just started spotting so I reckon Saturday is CD1. Boo hiss. 

Ho hum. On to cycle #2!


----------



## k2mexox

Thanks for being so inviting everyone! 

K4th just remember to breathe! It's okay to cry and be upset. But remember that God has a plan for you and if not this month you have next! I'm rooting for all you ladies. This is a hard journey. But we will.never be given more than we can handle!


----------



## nimbec

Oh no dragon mommy :( damn witch!!!! Fx for next cycle - do you do anything to chear u up? I have an af present ...only something small but something I like to chear me up!!

K2mexox lovely words :)


----------



## k4th

Sorry dragonmummy :hugs: What a rubbish start to the day for you :cry:

K2mexox - thank you. It's all so overwhelming sometimes, but kind words help us all so much. 

Nimbec - your chart's looking good so far!! :thumbup:

I'm determined to be in a better frame of mind today. I've pulled myself together & I have cocoa pops in for breakfast - life is good :haha:


----------



## nimbec

oh my K4th i could just eat a whole BOX of coco pops yummmmmm ugh now my toast is a very dull thought! Glad yo are feeling a bit brighter, your temp still looks good too! 

My temps usually stay up until literally the day before af hits so sadly i can't rely on them. The month i was pregnant with Harrison i had a clear implantation dip on chart too so i would get excited if i saw that but nothing so far LOL!


----------



## k4th

Sorry about your toast :haha: Chocolate for breakfast is a shameless "pick me up"!

My temp often dips a little, I get spotting that day & then AF the next. I didn't get an implantation dip with dd so haven't kept an eye out for it on my chart. Will be watching yours now though - I do love checking out other peoples ff charts. Sad but true!

I "accidentally" poas this morning :blush: got a bfn unsurprisingly. I feel better for it though - the only thing in my control was to test & now I've done it I feel like a big weight has been lifted. And at least I know the trigger's out of my system - I had wondered if my temps were staying up because of leftover hcg shot. I'm fully expecting AF to arrive soon, but a longer lp would be lovely!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies, 
My phone won't let me read back that far but hope everyone is doing ok.

Kath - sending you hugs but glad you are feeling better today. It's an emotional rollercoaster isn't it? I feel that I've been to hell & back the past few weeks as I had to do a really fast taper off my anti depressants. I believe they have caused my ovulation problems in the past, & didn't want them to counteract the clomid. I also wouldn't want to risk being on them if I fell pregnant (I came off them with my son too) but had really bad withdrawal symptoms from them. Then the clomid then my ex finishing it! 
I just feel like if I'm not pregnant I've got nothing left to focus on. My life had been about stocking up on prenatal vits and opks! I guess I just had a feeling of hope. 

I don't know what's going on with me currently. I'm 7dpo today (although I suspect 6dpo as think FF have put me a day ahead) no real symptoms to report apart from a bit of dizziness. My boob pain also stopped yesterday which is weird. 

Dragon mummy sorry to hear u started spotting, at least u can put your energy into the next cycle now. 

Just wish I could wave a magic wand and we could all just get a bfp!!


----------



## nimbec

k4th great to know you have the trigger out of your system so the next fews days you will know either way....are you still planning to test monday on your birthday? When would you normally expect the witch? ...my lp is 13 days sounds like you are lucky with trigger as it took the whole 14 days to go from me grrrr

unicornwish so sorry you are feeling low :( depression is a cruel illness - i myself have struggled in the past with both depression and an eating disorder. Maybe if this isn't your cycle (which i'm hoping it is!!) then you can go back on them quick as you are having a very stressful time in life and probably need them to help balance your feelings. So sorry you are having a crappy time! Have you heard from the ex at all? Is he being civil?


----------



## cluckerduckie

Hello all! I just wanted a quick update on myself. I'll read back later this afternoon. 
Day 3 of clomid and I don't notice any side effects. My period off provera lasted 6 days! :D 
And it was incredibly heavy. 
I'm excited about that bit. 
Go on the 20th for my 21 day lab work so I'll know for sure whether or not clomid worked. I'm not going to go back on clomid next month as I want to see if this round kick started things or if I'll have to be on clomid/provera for af to return regularly. :/
No :sex: until December. :( I hate waiting. Lol


----------



## nimbec

Hi cluckerduckie great news on the long period!! How come no bed dancing till December?


----------



## unicornwish

Hey nimbec
Thanks for your kind words.
Yeah my ex is being civil, almost patronising telling me he's here as my friend etc & hugging/kissing me when he saw me when he came to collect our son. I guess he's got nothing to worry about as he's happy seeing this new girl. I feel so resentful over it! Thought I was doing better past couple of days but have been tears again tonight. I just want my old life back when I was with him first time round. He was so devoted to me :( they say you don't know what you've got til it's gone. 
U are right if I'm not pregnant I will go back on my meds. If I ever do get another chance to ttc I will have to come off them again but i can't suffer on in the meantime.
I think the worst thing now is being in limbo! Can't reliably test for at least another 5 days.
Wish I knew what was causing this dizziness it's making me feel like hell. Maybe stress? But it's never affected me that way before.
What's going on for you nimbec where abouts are you cycle wise? Sorry I lose track! x


----------



## nimbec

Hi hun could the dizzyness be the quick withdrawel from the meds? or a reaction between meds and clomid? just a thought....but i agree it could simply be stress!! Is there anyone that you can talk too - we are here i know but i mean in person....they say a problem shared is a problem halfed....ok so its a bloody big problem but half would be better than nothing ;) 

I'm 4dpo so a bit behind you but i can't test until the 15th/16th as the trigger will still be in my system :( it seems so far away! 

fx for everyone!


----------



## k4th

Hi all

Cluckerduckie - are you not ttc this clomid cycle? I understand the excitement of a "proper" period - well done you!! & glad you don't have many side effects, hope clomid kick starts some good cycles for you :)

Nimbec - I'm due on tomorrow. Have really bad and very obviously AF cramps this evening. I'm 99% sure she'll be here in the morning :(

Unicornwish - my first line of defence is always anger & I just feel so very angry for you right now. What he's doing is so unfair. Does he know that you're off your antidepressants? If he does he belongs firmly on your sh*t list hun. :hugs: nimbec is right - we're all here for you but you need someone in your life who understands what you're going through too. Do you have anyone close you can talk to? :hugs: :hugs: make sure to take care of yourself.... & remember your ex is the father of your boy and so keeping things civil probably makes things easier for everyone. But you do not have to let him hug you, touch you or patronise you! Especially if it makes you feel worse. Put yourself first hun x


----------



## nimbec

Hi k4th I so hope the witch isn't with you this morning! Let us know fx for you!! 

Unicornwish you definitely need to lay down some ground rules 1) no touching/hugging 2) no conversation other than about your little one 3) he needs to know things will be on your terms. He can't simply carry on as normal but be seeing someone else that is not how life works. So I agree keep it civil but don't let him take advantage of you please Hun I know it's hard! X


----------



## k4th

Witch isn't quite here yet but had my usual temp dip this morning so I'm expecting her any minute. Wish she'd just get a move on now tbh so I can get started on my next cycle. Going back to 50mg so I'm expecting a much slower/longer cycle. My gynae *thinks* I need 75mg of clomid, but wants one monitored cycle on 50mg first (they didn't monitor my previous 50mg cycles). Feels like a hoop to jump through & after three failed cycles at 50mg I'm not holding out much hope - just want to get it over & done with. 

Have everything crossed for you ladies still in the 2ww!!! Looking forward to seeing if we can get a "clomid club" bfp this month. Good luck!!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies thanks for your thoughts.
Yeah I really don't want to have to see him at all but my mum is refusing to be here when he picks up/drops off my DS. (She always agreed previously). I don't intend to talk to him unless it's about our son, he still wanted us to be friends. But then he doesn't understand why I feel hurt!!
I'm on a real downer today, I'm convinced I'm out. My boobs stopped hurting for 2 days then this morning they are sore again exactly like when AF is due &#55357;&#56862; and they normally start hurting around this time, about a week before I'm due. I can't help keep comparing it to my pregnancy with my son where I didn't have any breast soreness til I was 6 weeks preg. I know every pregnancy can be different but I can't help thinking that this is pms symptoms for me. 
There was so many months when I wasn't ovulating (unknowingly) and convinced myself I would be pregnant, every month I had sore boobs. So this just feels like the same & I think I'm getting my hopes up for nothing &#55357;&#56862; x


----------



## nimbec

K4th that sucks :( I see your dip although its still well above the coverline - you know your cycles the best tho and if she is on her way i wish she'd hurry up for you too!! Why don't you buy yourself a little AF present ....i always find it cheers me up slightly! 

Unicornwish thats a shame that your mum wont help, have you tried telling her how upset you are? I can't remember how many dpo you are but i think only a few more than me, its still too early....i honestly had exactly the same symptoms as AF when i was pregnant so much to the extent that i got on and rode a stallion that wasn't a safe horse to ride....i had stopped riding him for several months before incase i got pregnant and had a fall so I was that convinced i was out and the following day i got my BFP. Please don't give up quite yet there is still time & also try and remember that things happen for a reason so if this isn't your month then maybe there is a perfect man waiting for you around the corner and you will have a baby with him and be a propper familly unit again.

Well i had some worrying news this morning, i have been on a waiting list for a spinal operation (i have a fractured spine) for quite a while and was told it was likely to be another year before anything happened BUT i have had my pre-assessment date which is next week and that means that the op would be in approx 6 weeks. If i go ahead with it this means ttc is out of the equation for at the very least 4 months but more realistically 6-8 months. BUT it would massively improve my quality of life. Decisions decisions.......also if i delay i'm not sure how long it would take to be called again....... I'm pretty stressed today :( So Unicornwish i kind of feel that this cycle is my only chance for ages too!


----------



## unicornwish

Sorry to hear that nimbec :hugs:
If it's an important operation it might be best if u have it done as it could also make your next pregnancy easier to deal with physically? I can understand it's a difficult decision to make though.
How old are u if u don't mind me asking? I'm 32, people keep saying I've got years left to have another baby but I feel like my clock is ticking especially with the ovulation probs I've had in the past.

Thank u for your kind words about myself. I know you're right I could meet someone & have a baby in a different situation. I've just had such bad luck in relationships that's why I really regret not stayin with my ex cos he was a good partner on the whole :( 

I'm 8dpo today, really need to stop this obsessive symptom spotting but just feel like I'm in limbo!


----------



## nimbec

Ahh I understand cluckerduckie i'm 33!! Although i know lots of people between 40-42 that are having babies so there is time yet!


----------



## unicornwish

Yeah that's very true a friend of mine had one at 47!
Don't want to get my hopes up but I have really bad lower back pain tonight :) smiling because this was one of my main symptoms in the 2ww when I was pregnant with my son. I always get a lot of period pain in my back, so assumed that I was gonna have a really bad period when I got it back then, but I've never had it 7 days before AF is due before apart from when I was pregnant!
Have to be positive as I know I'll be gutted if I'm not anyway so I don't suppose there's any harm in looking on the bright side x


----------



## MissCassie

Do you ladies suffer from hot flashes on clomid? I am on 200mg and I have been extremely hot! And sweaty it's disgusting.


----------



## k2mexox

Nimbec. Such a tough decision! If I were in your shoes I would have the surgery to kind of get it over with. So that when I do carry I won't have to have that stress or pain anymore. Only you knkw what's best for you and we will support you either way!

Unicorn wish. As good of a guy as he might be if he is making you feel like this you need to set guidelines like what was already suggested. Your feelings and sanity comes first! Be patient with finding the right man. He will.come to you when the timing is right. Xox 

K4th so sorry that AF is coming! Buy yourself that present. Have a glass of wine (or beverage of your choosing) and do something crazy that you wouldn't be able to do if pregnant! 


I have one.more day of progesterone and I have been having my period cramps all day today so I hope AF shows tomorrow or tuesday so I can start clomid!


----------



## k4th

Unicornwish - :happydance: for backache!! (Never thought id write that lol!). Hope it's still a symptom today

Nimbec - a fractured spine sounds painful. Do you have any signs of it? Or symptoms? What a tough decision. Go for the assessment & see what they say. The NHS isn't always as fast as they suggest so you may have some more time. Or, if this is your last round of clomid , you may want to get the op over & done with. I understand it's hard - I was diagnosed with itp ( a blood disorder) in 2012 when we'd just started ttc & was told we had to stop trying whilst I was on meds. Then it took a while for the impact they had on my cycle to go away. So frustrating when you just want to get on with things. 

To both of you - I'm 33 (today!!). We 're all around the same age - although my clock is ticking especially loudly today!

Misscassie - at 50mg clomid I got really bad hot flushes. All at night but I took my tablets in the evening. Normal side effect but very weird & uncomfortable!! At 100mg I didn't have so many though - strange. 

K2mexox - glad you're almost off the progesterone. One step closer to clomid :happydance: took 9 days after the last pill for my AF to arrive *yawn*. I think clickerduvkie's arrived faster than that though. Hope it's not too far away for you now. 

I'm now 12dpo!! Longest luteal phase I've ever charted! The witch never showed yesterday. & nimbec - you're right my dip is above the cover line but it always dips just like that & then I start spotting. Only yesterday I didn't :shrug: and my temp is back up a little today. I'm trying not to get too excited though. I'm worried it's just the progesterone cream or that I did ov late after the uti & spotting at 2dpo. Time will tell...

Eta: birthday :bfn:


----------



## unicornwish

Happy birthday Kath sorry it was bfn today :( you're still not out the game though so don't give up yet! Your LP being longer sounds positive.

K2mexox- yes u are right I think however he treated me before he hasn't treated me nice recently so I just have to let it go. We haven't contacted each other for 3 days so it's back to the way things were when he was with his last gf and wasn't allowed to talk to me.

I'm either 8 or 9DPO now. Just had another bfn. Swore I would wait a few days before testing again but it's addictive! 
Backache has eased off now but boobs still sore. I think in my heart of hearts I know this is pms. I know they say every pregnancy can be different but I just don't feel like I did last time. Plus my chart is really different it was triphasic last time. 
So I'm slowly trying to accept that AF will probably be here Sunday or Monday. I just feel too pms-y for it to be anything else , and after years of bfn's I know my cycles :(


----------



## k4th

unicornwish said:


> Happy birthday Kath sorry it was bfn today :( you're still not out the game though so don't give up yet! Your LP being longer sounds positive.
> 
> K2mexox- yes u are right I think however he treated me before he hasn't treated me nice recently so I just have to let it go. We haven't contacted each other for 3 days so it's back to the way things were when he was with his last gf and wasn't allowed to talk to me.
> 
> I'm either 8 or 9DPO now. Just had another bfn. Swore I would wait a few days before testing again but it's addictive!
> Backache has eased off now but boobs still sore. I think in my heart of hearts I know this is pms. I know they say every pregnancy can be different but I just don't feel like I did last time. Plus my chart is really different it was triphasic last time.
> So I'm slowly trying to accept that AF will probably be here Sunday or Monday. I just feel too pms-y for it to be anything else , and after years of bfn's I know my cycles :(

I thought I knew mine really well too unicornwish - but after 18 months of 10 day lp, temp dip & then spotting etc my chart has managed to surprise me this month. Like you say "you're still not out of the game so don't give up yet!" :)


----------



## unicornwish

Yeah I know u are right kath. Backache has started up again this morning & although I get that during AF I never get it before. 
I'm thinking of stopping temping, testing, everything and just have the attitude that I'm waiting for AF & if she doesn't arrive test then? I'm getting so obsessed by it all


----------



## k4th

I understand that unicornwish. I start just after ov thinking I'll take it easy (I think I wrote on this thread that I was gonna stop temping after ov was confirmed) and then with each passing day I think about it more & more until I'm completely obsessed & neurotic. I think taking a step back & not temping is a fab idea! I know I can never see it through though lol!! 

Glad your backache is back :winkwink:


----------



## unicornwish

Well I've deleted the FF app off my phone & packed my thermometer away! I only start getting panicky trying to look for patterns & comparing it to the chart the month I fell preg, and I know if my temp drops I'm gonna start panicking AF is about to start. It will also be nice not to have my alarm go off at 6am! The chart has already confirmed I've O'd & seeing I'm not going to be following it with another cycle I don't see the point in keep tracking it.

I've basically told myself I'm not pregnant & am just waiting for AF. I may test on Thursday which is the dpo I got my bfp with my son, but I think if that's bfn I will just wait for period to arrive. 
Going to try not to come on here either as I'm totally obsessive with this & google symptom searching! I have to try & take my life back. But I will be thinking of u all & will come back to check how everyone is doing & to let u know my final outcome xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi all very quick post I'm poorly with sickness and diahorrea sadly I'd say its a bug not a symptom! 

Will catch up ASAP

Happy Birthday k4th!!!


----------



## k4th

Unicornwish - good for you hun. Will be thinking of you & good luck :)


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Hi all very quick post I'm poorly with sickness and diahorrea sadly I'd say its a bug not a symptom!
> 
> Will catch up ASAP
> 
> Happy Birthday k4th!!!

Not fun!! Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## Wish4another1

:hi: ladies!!

I am starting my first cycle of clomid on Thursday... 
not sure if I believe all my OB/GYN said (it will fix your cycle!! - uhm ok)
:haha:

but here I am!!!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## k4th

Wish4another1 said:


> :hi: ladies!!
> 
> I am starting my first cycle of clomid on Thursday...
> not sure if I believe all my OB/GYN said (it will fix your cycle!! - uhm ok)
> :haha:
> 
> but here I am!!!
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Hi wishforanother1

Welcome to the clomid party!!! What dose are you taking? And which days?? It may not "fix" everything but it may well get you that bfp!! Fx'd!

Do you have a lo? Just curious about your username :flower: I have one dd & am "still" trying for #2 :)


----------



## Wish4another1

my doctor said 5-9 - 50 mg- but I questioned him because I have very short 24 days (if Im lucky) cycles (i thought maybe 2-6 would work better)??? but I go back on the 25th for a blood test to see if I ovulated...so I don't know if I should change the dates he said... and today is CD2!!!
decisions decisions

I have two girls from previous relationships - 17,22 (yes I am crazy for starting over) but my husband does not have any children - we got married early last year and have been trying ever since... Im 41 - he will be 40 in a couple weeks... we are late to the party but hoping not too late :haha:


----------



## lace&pearls

hi everyone hope you're all ok x

Happy Birthday k4th! 

I think I ovulated at the weekend but I'm not sure :wacko: OPKs have been a little confusing but fingers crossed :cloud9: I want to dtd tonight as well but OH keeps mentioning he's tired... :growlmad:

did you all get strong ovulation pains? I had some very strong twingey/achy feelings at weekend 9 abit like trapped wind?!), i don't remember getting them that much before, but then again i think it's been on my mind..?

sorry to hear about your difficult situation nimbec xxx hope you're ok x


----------



## Lozza1712

I'm in tww after first round clomid and 3 peaks on CB monitor so was gonfused when actually ovulated so covered all 3 peaks lol!
I think I'm 4 dpo, climd gives side effects and symptoms anyway so trying not to overthink!!! Still cramping though so I'm sure it's not work but never know!! 
Fx for u all!


----------



## DragonMummy

Wish I'd say 5-9 would be better as your eggs are getting a better chance to ripen. Shorter cycles might not have let that happen. X


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies 
Well I think I'm either pregnant or my body is playing cruel tricks on me.
My boobs are back to not hurting again! Even when I squeeze them. Yesterday they were actually aching. They have literally been on/off ever since O which is not normal for me. 
Also have a really bad aversion to smells which I'm thinking may be way too early but this was one of my biggest symptoms before. 
Tested bfn on a superdrug today (I'm 10dpo according to FF but I think I may actually be 9dpo as I missed a temp) but I've got some frers arriving today hopefully & I actually get on better with them, they gave me my first bfp last time. I hear a lot of good things about superdrug but I'm dubious as to how sensitive they are in comparison as they were giving my stark white bfn's right up until I got my bfp last time x


----------



## k4th

unicornwish said:


> Hi ladies
> Well I think I'm either pregnant or my body is playing cruel tricks on me.
> My boobs are back to not hurting again! Even when I squeeze them. Yesterday they were actually aching. They have literally been on/off ever since O which is not normal for me.
> Also have a really bad aversion to smells which I'm thinking may be way too early but this was one of my biggest symptoms before.
> Tested bfn on a superdrug today (I'm 10dpo according to FF but I think I may actually be 9dpo as I missed a temp) but I've got some frers arriving today hopefully & I actually get on better with them, they gave me my first bfp last time. I hear a lot of good things about superdrug but I'm dubious as to how sensitive they are in comparison as they were giving my stark white bfn's right up until I got my bfp last time x

Am at work so technically not here ladies!!!! Will reply to all later but am very intrigued - unicornwish when did you get bfp last time? I'm cd13, normal lp is around 10 days but still getting bfn's :shrug:


----------



## unicornwish

I got my bfp at 12dpo according to FF but I actually think I was 11dpo as both that time & this they have said I've ovulated a day earlier than I actually think I did. 
Both the month I conceived my son & this month I had two days of positive opks, and I missed taking my temp the morning of the 2nd pos opk both times as had spent the night with my son's dad, so as FF don't know what my temp was that morning they have said I ovulated the day of the first opk both times where as I think it's more likely I O'd on the second day. As the opk can be positive up to 48 hours after O but rarely afterwards. But FF seem to assume it's the first day, I don't know why as they even put a note saying my positive opks don't match up with my temp rise! So don't know why they've done that but there you go. Every chance I could only be 9dpo today.
What tests are u using kath? Have u used anything sensitive like FRER or superdrug? As most tests aren't accurate til period is actually late


----------



## k4th

I was using internet cheapies that we're very sensitive (10mlu I think?). Just started spotting though on cd13 so I'm pretty sure that's it & I'm out this month. I am pretty impressed with a 12-13 day luteal phase though! Considering it was only 9 in May that's a big improvement. 

I'm gonna be stalking you ladies!!! Hope for some bfp's :flower:


----------



## unicornwish

Yeah that's great kath look at every month as a step towards your bfp. U still don't know you're defo out though til AF properly starts, and I've heard that the ic's aren't always great, so don't give up just yet.
I tested bfn on a FRER this afternoon. Annoying thing was I saw the test line as the wee moved across it so it looked like I had a faint positive to begin with! But then it disappeared. 
I have 5 tests left so will test every morning now til today AF is due. If I'm still getting bfn by then (Sunday) I will know I'm out cos it would have picked it up by then with me I think x


----------



## nimbec

Hi girls sorry i have been away as i said i was really rough :( I'm ok now tho and tyoically am back in work today - if i didn't work for my hubby (our business) i would still be on the sick! LOL!! 

No news my end apart from 8dpo and not tested yet - don't plan to either untill at least 12 if not 14dpo. 

Any news unicornwish or K4th? I have also got ic's 10miu one step brand and they are nowhere near as sensitive as a frer or the tecos own brand are good too! I did a test with my first pregnancy and the ic's where at least 2-3 days behind even tho they where ment to be the most sensitive.....

Hi everyone else hope you have a good thus! :) Will catch up on everything i missed later but i'm rushing to get Harrison to nursery and my butt in to the office - I'm seriously lacking enthusiasm!!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi nimbec , glad u are feeling better now, we missed you!
You have more willpower than me holding off testing wish I had done the same! 

No news from me, I'm still testing bfn on FRER. Just went & bought two more superdrugs as they are supposed to be more sensitive, am holding wee at the moment & will test again this afternoon. 
If I'm not pregnant my body is seriously playing some cruel tricks on me cos I have really awful period type lower back pain, I normally only get this the day I come on never 4-5 days before. And it was my only real symptom last time round. 
Tbh I just want the whole emotional rollercoaster to be over now, this has been so much worse than last time, probably cos I know it's my last chance for now. I'm in such bad limbo & it's horrible! x


----------



## MissCassie

I've just had my last clomid today. Hopefully when I go to my doctor next Wednesday she gives me some good newss that my folies have grown! And hopefully a trigger shot! 

I will be so upset if the clomid hasn't worked again.


----------



## unicornwish

What dose are u on miss cassie?


----------



## MissCassie

I'm currently on 200mg 
I did 50 folies didn't grow and no O
Also 150 my folies were 10mm so hopefully 200 really gives them a push.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Unicornwish I am usually terrible at testing ie starts at 6dpo LOL!!!! However i know from last cycle that the trigger shot is still in my body at 12dpo so there is no point in testing as it will be a false pos. Last cycle i tested the trigger out - thought i was pg as it was there so long but then nothing at 14dpo and AF arrived in fine style :( So thats the only reason i'm not testing! However i may yet cave and test anyway !! 

So sorry you are still waiting for an answer esp in your situation :( our bodies can be so cruel!! Still rooting for you! 

Misscassie ooooh I so hope you get some good follies! It might be worth checking even if they say they are small at 14dpo as mine always take longer than that to ripen! I don't normally trigger till later on and i thought this maybe the case for you and they are missing it.....


----------



## unicornwish

Oh no that must have been awful nimbec! U are definitely doing the right thing holding off then. 
I'm trying to have the attitude if I'm not I'm not but I know when AF starts I'll be gutted. I've literally become addicted to testing, keep hoping if I wait a few hours something will show up which I know won't work. It's just horrid!
Misscassie fingers xd 200 works for you I have heard people who have had success on that dose when the lower doses haven't worked


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just popping in to say hi ....ugh i've got the urge to poas....just to check if trigger is there - why is that!! ugh i'm so impatient!! 

Hope you ladies are all ok....so what cd's & dpo's are we all tomorrow? I'm 9dpo ....


----------



## cluckerduckie

Just an update, I finished my 1st round but I've ended up with the worst yeast infection I've ever had in my life. :/


----------



## nimbec

Oh no cluckerduckie! FX you get it cleared up quick!! have u been to the docs? hopefully it won't interfere wuth your fertile period!!!! So sorry they are nasty :(


----------



## MissCassie

Nimbec- I hope I get some good folies too! Because I've had the worst side effects ever! On 150mg I went in at CD14 and and again on CD18 and they were still the same at 10mm

Unicornwish- I've also heard of sucess with 200mg so I am hoping that I get good news on Wednesday I'll probably end up getting bad anxiety from thinking about it too much haha.


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies well I'm 12dpo today according to my chart (or possibly 11dpo if I did ovulate a day later as I expected) & I'm sure I'm out :(
This was my day that I just thought I would know as it was this stage I got mg first bfp with my son. And I just got another stark white bfn :(
I feel on a sensitive test like FRER I would be getting something by now.
I still have backache & no breast pain exactly like when I was pregnant with my son. But maybe I have just convinced myself those signs mean I'm pregnant cos of last time 
I know there's still a chance & I could have implanted late or something but I can't go through this emotional upheaval anymore, this has honestly been the worse 2 weeks ever. 
I can't handle seeing another bfn result & convincing myself I'm pregnant when I'm not! It reminds me of all those years this happened when I was trying & didn't realise I had ovulation issues. 
So I'm not testing anymore. I'm just going to tell myself I'm out, get on with life & wait for AF to arrive.
I think cos I conceived with my ex before & everything was done the same I just took it for granted it would happen again. But this has made me appreciate even more what a miracle my son truly is x


----------



## nimbec

Morning Ladies 

Miss Cassie i really hope the 200mg does the trick for you - i can't imagine the side effects :( they where bad enough on a 100mg for me! It maybe worth going in cd24 just to make sure i've heard of lots of ladies that has happened too.....or at least mention to the docs :) 

Unicornwish i understand your feelings :( however 11dpo is still early i didn't get my bfp until 13dpo and lots of other women i know didn't, i literally had a startk white and then a pos the next day. I don't want to give u false hope but you are still in with a chance!!! ((((hugs))))) Did you fall first try last time? 

Well as for me - i made my self look stupid as i only said 2 posts ago i wasn't testing - well i felt so ill last night and this morning i wondered if i was pg...so tested and got a bfn!! Which means at 9dpo the trigger is definately out of my system so i now fear i may turn into a poas ahollic :0 . Really odd that last cycle the trigger hung around much longer. So i'm now at that horrid limbo stage for the next few days ladies its definately the worst part of the 2ww i just want to now either way!! 

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hi nimbec yes I did, it was my first clomid cycle 50mg. I guess I was just really lucky.
When u got your bfn do u remember if it was on one of the sensitive/early tests? According to first response 96% of women should get a bfp by today so I guess that's why I'm feeling so out of it :(
Sorry to hear u are feeling in limbo too, it is horrid!


----------



## nimbec

Ahh gosh that was great first time round, I caught on my 5th round. I did test with the FRER and superdrug super sensitive ones and still didn't get an early bfp so there is hope hun :) fx hey !!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Limbo sucks!!! I'm still waiting to ovulate and it's cd 23. Glad I haven't spotted or started bleeding yet though!! Normally by now I would have, so that's a bonus! I'm glad that my cycle seems to be closer to normal than usual but not ovulating still doesn't help baby chances... At all.


----------



## nimbec

Mrsmccurdy argh so sorry you are still waiting to O grrrr I totally understand the frustration of long cycles. I don't O without meds so I'm certainly used to waiting for O :( hopefully it's just around the corner!!!


----------



## k4th

:hi: all

Sorry I've been absent for a bit. Hit that low that comes with AF. Have been really down. Start on clomid again tomorrow so "here we go again"!

Mrsmccurdy - sorry to hear you're still waiting to ov. I ov'd at cd30 on one round so fingers crossed it hurries up & you catch it!!

Unicornwish - the 2ww really sucks hun. Sorry you got a bfn but you're not out yet :hugs:

Nimbec - nice rise on your chart today!! I have everything crossed for you :flower:

I'm going to keep a low profile but I'm thinking of you all & really hoping I pop back to find good news!! 

I will be back properly - just need to sort my head a little :)


----------



## nimbec

K4th so sorry to see you are CD1 on your chart :( hopefully a monitored round may help!! Fx for you - did you get anything nice as an AF present and of course any nice bday pressies?


----------



## unicornwish

Kath :hugs: here's to your next cycle.

Im on a real downer today. My sister just found out she's 5 months pregnant today, she didn't know. I am happy for her but it feels like salt in the wounds a bit. She didn't want a baby & has been drinking heavily, going on fairground rides, getting tattooed & using sunbeds cos she had no idea. Her bf is also a drug addict & alcoholic so i just hope everything will be ok. But I was literally standing there with another negative pregnancy test in my hand when I found out & my first feeling was jealousy especially as I'm so desperate for this at the moment. I feel like a really evil horrible person for having that emotion but I can't help it.
I'm missing my ex today & feel close to the edge. 

Nimbec you've given me some hope but I really don't think i can be :( unless I just implanted really late. I desperately need to start my anti depressants but can't until I know I'm definitely not. 
Just can't bear anymore of this


----------



## nimbec

Oh ladies so sorry you are feeling so down!!!! K4th you posted at the same time as i posted my message to you!! Unicornwish that is a horrid situation for your sister, if he does drugs and she is with him there is a high chance she will have the baby taken away ....awful for you too i totally get the jealousy i've been there MANY times before!!!!! 

One thing i would say ladies is keep talking as if you don't it will all bottle up inside and tip you over the edge when you least expect it :( 

(((((hugs))))) 

Pretty unsure whats going on with me but the next few days will tell - no reason for it to have worked his month tho - this is month 14 or 15 :(


----------



## unicornwish

I just feel like she's been irresponsible cos apparently she had missed periods but not even bothered to do a test so could have put the baby at risk from the things she's been doing plus the added risk of his drug taking. They were trying a few months ago but then she said to me recently she had gone off the idea as she likes her life & her freedom too much, I guess that's what hurts the fact she decided she didn't want this but I so desperately did. She's also said she's going to carry on having sunbeds etc which I think is just plain selfish. She constantly defends her boyfriends behaviour. Can't help feeling bitter over it all.

Nimbec I can't imagine how worn down you must feel. I really hope this is your month. Fertility issues are the most heartbreaking thing to deal with ever. But u fell once so u will fall again. I think I just took it for granted how quickly it happened for me when I was on the clomid. I have my son and am eternally grateful for him but I feel so sad and empty right now. Maybe I just need to focus on what I'm already lucky enough to have x


----------



## Nightnurse

*Anyone interested take a look here*
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html#post33726195


----------



## nimbec

Unicornwish did AF arrive or did yo test today?

K4th hope clomid is treating you nicley !! 

Well i got another high temp today so its hard not to read anything into it - chart looks nothing like any of my others even the pregnancy one. My body is prob playing tricks on me & i'll be joining you ladies on cd 1 very soon LOL! 10dpo BFN today but i know its early. 

Missing you ladies :(


----------



## unicornwish

Nimbec your chart looks good triphasic. 10dpo still early for bfn. What tests are u using?

AF hasn't started yet but I'm not due until Monday. I wish it would just hurry up & start cos I've got the worst pms. When I was in labour with my son I felt the contractions in my back/top of leg like a muscle ripping & I've had that exact pain all week! Never felt it since. This is what I mean about my body playing these crazy cruel tricks on me. 
I tested BFN this morning (12/13dpo on a FRER) and that's the last test I'll be doing. I'm definitely out. 

I actually asked the father of my son if he would consider being a donor for me so our son can have a sibling. May sound weird to anyone else but I was obviously considering going to a sperm bank which I can't afford & I'm too dubious about using an internet donor or something like that. He actually said he would think about it. I'm sure he won't agree but I guess nothing ventured nothing gained x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Unicornwish sorry about your crappy BFN :( :( :( thats miserable! Keep in touch anyway we are here to support you! Interesting what u say about him as a sperm donor - do you think he will go along with it? would you have to pay for IUI or would he be expected to sleep with you? I'd imagine the 2nd option being extreemlely mentally exhausting for you .....please be careful hun!! Also Mr RIGHT maybe just around the corner and you may go on to have several kiddies with him then you LO will have siblings and be in a happy home enviroment. 

Have you started your meds again hun? i guess you maybe waiting till Monday? 

Hmmm yes my chart does and i looked back at all my other charts - the only time i've had temps that high was when i was pregnant BUT a triphasic chart doesn't gaurentee pregnancy it can be from high progesterone....which in my case will be from the trigger shot BUT i have turned into a poas maniac again and done 2 today. I just wish i could be more restrained!!!!!!


----------



## lace&pearls

hey everyone how are you all doing?

I've been to see the FS today and I'm feeling a bit deflated :( in the letter it warned me about having a load of investigatory tests done but I thought perhaps as I had been through all this kind of thing before they might skip it but apparently not :dohh: the FS was a bit cold and didn't explain things very well. She said she had to do an internal exam which I had no prior warning about?! which I thought was bad tbh, thank fuck I had taken my daughter swimming the day before so I had recently shaved my legs etc.! if I hadn't I would have been mortified :dohh:
So she hasn't prescribed me any clomid and has sent me off with a list of tests as long as my arm :( 2 blood tests (which apparently have to be done at the hospital, which is a pain in the arse as it's really awkward to park etc. and a complete phaff compared to going to local GP) and an ultrasound. I must have had soo many blood tests and ultrasounds confirming again and again and again I have PCOS. I've known since I was bout 15. but the thing i am most upset about is she wants me to have a hycosy? :cry: I am terrified, has anyone else had one? sorry if I'm being stupid I just feel like I'm wasting their resources and time (and mine) they know what's wrong with me :( why put me through all of these tests? 
BUT.. good thing is, I still have some clomid left over from ttc my daughter, so I think I will just keeping taking it in the mean time? :shrug: otherwise I feel like I'm just wasting time until my next appointment which probably won't be until the beginning of next year? 
This may mess up my test results a bit though :S but I figure the month I have the hycosy I won't take it as I don't think they recommend ttc after it do they? (??) and get the bloods done the same month .. if I don't fall pg by next appointment do you think i could just be honest and say well I had some left over clomid so I took it ?! one of my GPs said it would be ok to take it? (another one didn't though tbf!) 

sorry I've waffled on xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

unicornwish - no judgement here I'm sure we can all relate to that (feelings of jealousy) it's not that you wouldn't want happiness for others it's just a bit of a kick in the teeth especially if they didn't to become pregnant. I seem to be surrounded by pregnant people at the moment ? :shrug:

nimbec - it's so hard not to POAS! I am the same, yay for high temp though! 

k4th - I understand hun, sometimes when AF is around you feel like you wanna stay away from b&b for a bit, :hugs: a new cycle = a new beginning though hey :flower: xxx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thanks for the sympathy ladies. It's getting frustrating and hubby just doesn't understand... He tries but still talks about how I 'COULD be pregnant', no honey, can't be pregnant if I don't ovulate. And I know he's just trying to be positive but that's annoying sometimes too. 
Sorry, didn't mean to rant.
Lace&pearls- so sorry about your frustrating appt. wonder why they're doing so many over again? Seems strange. Hopefully they'll get some straight forward answers! And IMO I would take the clomid still just not when I'm gonna have testing. Wouldn't want to mess with the results. GL!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hey nimbec, 
Well I did say to him that we wouldn't have to sleep together but if we do then I will happily do it to have another baby. I'm trying not to get my hopes up incase he says no, which I think will be the answer. But I guess he didn't say no outright & I had nothing to lose by asking. 
Yeah I will probably start my meds again on Monday. I really need them now :( thing is if he does agree then I'm gonna have to stop them again? It's so hard to know what to do I've put myself on such an emotional rollercoaster. 

Lace&pearls sorry to hear about your frustrating appt, I know exactly how u feel cos the same thing happened to me two years ago. My GP is happy to prescribe 3 months of clomid (which is how I conceived my son 1st cycle on it) but when I wanted to try again & went back, I saw a different GP assuming I would easily get it prescribed again & she insisted on me being referred for tests first. I was so annoyed & frustrated because as far as I was aware I only had ovulation issues & the clomid had done the trick the first time round. She also wanted me to have an HSG which I hated the thought of. I went back to my original GP and he prescribed me another 3 months of clomid which is what ive been using now from a couple of years back. 
So I never had the HSG in the end but from what I've heard it's not too bad & it can make u super fertile afterwards as even if there's no blockages it gives the tubes a good flush out. 

Miss McMurdy men don't understand it do they, ttc isn't anywhere near as frustrating for them!


----------



## k4th

Right - I'm back on it! Had a break down on the phone twice this week to the gynaecology nurses. My period was starting and stopping and I just lost it. I'm going to insist on a blood test a week after the trigger this month to find out what's going on. I suspected right after ov that I hadn't actually ov'd with the uti etc & now I'm almost certain I didn't because of such a weird af. Anyway... It's back to normal this morning so I'm to count today as cd1 (not changing ff though) and I'm starting clomid again tomorrow. I'm also starting a healthy diet and exercise to see if that helps at all. 

Mrsmccurdy - I understand the whole hubby situation. My hubby doesn't get all the ins & outs either and tbh I'm reluctant to discuss every tiny bit of my cycle with him. I have to tell him that I feel sh*tty some days and I don't want him to fix it or say nice things! I just want him to know I feel that way and give me some space or extra hugs etc. 

Lace&pearls - sorry they're insisting on all those tests hun. I somehow bypassed the big ones but had to do the blood tests and scan again to confirm pcos - even though it was confirmed only a few years ago. I do worry though that maybe I'm taking clomid and there's something else wrong as well - what if my tubes are blocked? Each month could be a wasted one! Personally I'd do what you said - leave the clomid for the month of the blood test and hsg but take it the other months. If one gp said it would be ok, I'd just side with them and forget the other advice :blush:

Unicornwish - :hugs: oh hun what a kick in the teeth! How upsetting for you. It's really hard for any of us to hear about other peoples unplanned pregnancies - but with it being so close to you and so complicated I really feel for you. How is your sister taking the news? Is she cleaning up her act? It's probably a good idea to get back on your meds if you don't get a bfp this month - let things settle and then try to decide what is the best course of action. I know its hard and I _hate_ waiting for anything - but please don't rush into an agreement with your ex while you're feeling so hurt and vulnerable. (I'm still hoping for a late bfp for you this month though). & nimbec is right - maybe mr perfect is just around the corner!

Nimbec - your chart is definitely looking triphasic!! That's a great sign if you don't normally have a chart like that :thumbup: maybe that 100mg dose did the trick??! What tests are you using? When is af due? Hope you get a blazing :bfp: very soon!!


----------



## unicornwish

Hey kath
Sorry to hear u don't think u ovulated in the end, I hope this is gonna be your cycle! 

I don't think there's any hope of me getting a bfp now. I actually feel really pre menstrual like I normally do so I think AF will be here in next couple of days. I don't have any tests left to do & I've stopped taking my prenatals, I will put FF membership on hold & basically just wind the whole ttc thing down. I don't think for a minute my ex will say yes so I'm gonna forget I asked him.
I took my first anti depressant today, honestly couldn't wait any longer. So hopefully will start to feel better soon. 
I haven't spoken to my sister but being as ignorant as she is & as obsessed with her looks I can't see her changing things much. I was just infuriated when she said she was gonna carry on having sunbeds, she thinks it's ok cos 'katie price did it' she's more like a 16 year old than a 36 year old. I just can't get my head around the fact that she had missed periods but hadnt even bothered doing a test, she's done so much that she shouldn't have done that could have been avoided. She wasn't even taking folic acid when when they were trying, so she's missed the most important time to take it. 
Sorry I'm ranting again, I just can't talk to anyone else about it as I'm sure they wing understand why I'm not happy & think I'm really horrible.
Just don't know how I will cope seeing her scan pics & everyone being so happy etc x


----------



## k4th

Unicornwish - It seems like you have a tough time ahead of you. Are you close to your sister? Will you see her very often? I'd usually suggest some distance but it's so hard when it's family. And at this risk of sounding childish - it's just not fair! Sorry hun. Glad you felt it was a good time to start back on your antidepressants & I really hope you do feel better soon :hugs: :flower: :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies I'm away at a work trade show so haven't have a moment to catch up but will do ASAP. Bfn today 11dpo had an evil evap last night that have me hope plus temp on way down so I'm out! :(


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies I'm away at a work trade show so haven't have a moment to catch up but will do ASAP. Bfn today 11dpo had an evil evap last night that have me hope plus temp on way down so I'm out! :(

11 dpo is still waaaay early!!! I did loads of ff searches last week & lots of people had bfn's at 11dpo & got a bfp later. I'm still hoping it's not over for you yet :hugs:

Hope you're enjoying your weekend away :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi all, happy to be joining the thread :). 
Have been ttc since April, 32years old and have never been able to fall pregnant... Took Clomid 50mg this month cd 5-9, currently cd29 and don't think I O'd because day 21 tests too low.... so will probably join in cd1 with next clomid cycle in a few days. Do not feel pregnant at all!
Just curious though; seems like most ladies go from 50 to 100mg immediately? Is it weird that my doctor didn't up my meds even after the bloodwork showed that I didn't ovulate? Apparently still lots to learn.

Nice to meet you all!


----------



## laullypop

Hi everyone, I'm back from my hols so thought I would give a quick update with my second clomid cycle (100mg). I'm on cd23 and had No positive opks yet and I don't 'feel' like I have ovulated :( temps have been crazy, with travelling I think I may just dismiss my temps this month and they are fluctuating so much! 

Honestly, this month is killing me. I know it's early days and there are people who have done this for longer but I just feel my options are disappearing the more time goes on. I try to stay positive for so long but it's like I don't know how to at the moment. 

Does anyone know what happens if clomid doesn't work even at 150mg?

Sorry for the rant I really hope I haven't offended anyone xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi laullypop that's what we are here for! So sorry you think it's not working. Sadly I know the next steps as that is where I'm at today! 

They will try 150mg very occasionally 200mg but the next step is to try either femera or injections, injections are much stronger and work in a diff way but you need more monitoring and costs about £150 per cycle here in the uk. You can do these with natural sex or have iui or opt for IVF. If you do iui route they will do an hsg to check tubes are open. 

Try not to worry Hun just yet as sometimes it takes a few rounds to build up in your body and fx it may have worked. Are you under a specialist or gp? (((Hugs)))

As for me I'm on a downer 12dpo stark white bfn and a face full of spots and af cramps to go with it! :( we have to decide by tomorrow what we do next - this was cycle 15 I'm not allowd any more clomid and options are iui or IVF. IVF is so expensive £3500 for one round £5k for 2 but have to pay upfront no gaurentees iui is £1000 a go with a less chance of working UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly so upset here I thought this was my month! :( off to work now as well :( :( catch up later sorry for negativity!


----------



## laullypop

nimbec said:


> Hi laullypop that's what we are here for! So sorry you think it's not working. Sadly I know the next steps as that is where I'm at today!
> 
> They will try 150mg very occasionally 200mg but the next step is to try either femera or injections, injections are much stronger and work in a diff way but you need more monitoring and costs about £150 per cycle here in the uk. You can do these with natural sex or have iui or opt for IVF. If you do iui route they will do an hsg to check tubes are open.
> 
> Try not to worry Hun just yet as sometimes it takes a few rounds to build up in your body and fx it may have worked. Are you under a specialist or gp? (((Hugs)))
> 
> As for me I'm on a downer 12dpo stark white bfn and a face full of spots and af cramps to go with it! :( we have to decide by tomorrow what we do next - this was cycle 15 I'm not allowd any more clomid and options are iui or IVF. IVF is so expensive £3500 for one round £5k for 2 but have to pay upfront no gaurentees iui is £1000 a go with a less chance of working UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly so upset here I thought this was my month! :( off to work now as well :( :( catch up later sorry for negativity!

Thank you nimbec :hugs: I'm under a specialist she has referred for the lap dye test and ovarian drilling because the waiting list is so long - she said just in case clomid doesn't work for me. But not sure what to expect with that. 

I'm so so sorry it hasn't worked for you :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, may I join in? I'm so happy to find this thread! I'm currently on cd26 and 10dpo. Not many symptoms other than a sore breasts, feeling a little weepy and dizziness/headaches. July was my first month on Clomid but we had to hold off on August due to abnormal genetics bw, since then my husband has had bw and everything is ok, so we don't need genetic counseling. Although I didn't use Clomid this month we still bd'd. Do if if no BFP I will be starting another 100mg clomid cycle on cd3 for 5 days. 
Good luck to all! x


----------



## Fern81

Hi there lovely ladies I hope this week will be a good one with lotsa hope and maybe some good news for someone! Thinking of all of u; nice to know there is support from people who are going through the same thing.
Is everyone on the thread from the UK?


----------



## laullypop

Buttercup- good luck fxd you get your BFP are you being monitored at all? x

Fern81- what month of clomid are you on? I think most of us are from the uk. x


----------



## k4th

Laullypop - this is hard for all of us :hugs: every month is another we didn't want to face. You haven't offended - rant away when you need to :thumbup: hope ov isn't too far away now!

Nimbec - sorry you saw another bfn. Why do you need to decide your next steps by tomorrow? Do you have to let someone know? I really don't know what I'd choose between ivf & iui. Both seem so expensive. What is your cm like on clomid? Is there a chance the spermies aren't getting to the right place? Have you thought any more about your op? I'm still hoping for you - but sorry to hear you think you might be out hun :hugs:

Hi buttercup - good luck this cycle!!

Hi fern - I'm from the uk. Think quite a few of us are. Where are you from? Are you on a clomid cycle now? Where are you up to? I'm taking my first clomid this evening to kick start this cycle.


----------



## Fern81

@Laullypop
I have finished with my first ever course of Clomid; took 50mg. Currently on CD 29 and waiting for AF (I don't think I ovulated). This is the first time in my life that I have started seeking medical help to conceive even though I have NEVER been pregnant before (not for lack of trying!). So am nervous and feel a bit clueless still.... every time I glance at Google or TTC forums I learn something new and it just seems that all of these things can get so complicated and overwhelming!

Sorry 'bout the dumb question about everyone's location, was using the mobile website and all your locations are clearly visible now that I'm using the laptop lol... Was asking coz many of the products and services mentioned on the thread so far are not easily available in my country and I might have to make due with alternatives.

Laullypop I agree that it is soooo very frustrating when our bodies just don't do what they are supposed to do even when we are taking meds and doing all the right things :( Really hope that the current clomid treatment works for you!!!!!

I am a bit clueless abt what I should do if AF does indeed arrive... my doctor only gave me a prescription for 50mg for 3 months (so have 2 months left) and a referral for 1 day21 blood test (which I did this month) with no other instructions. 

Ladies in ur experience, is it possible to ovulate on the same dose of clomid when that dose had previously been ineffective? And how big of an influence does stress have on ovulation?

Baby dust and good wishes to all *****


----------



## Fern81

Hi K4th we crossed posts :)

I'm from South Africa, just finished first whole clomid cycle and waiting.......waiting...... CD29......... haven't poas yet....... don't think anything is brewing in the womb area!!! :(
Good luck with your new cycle! May it be the last :)


----------



## k4th

Fern - if you haven't ovulated your day 21 blood test should show it. Have you contacted your dr to find out your results? If AF arrives (& I hope it doesn't!!) you should start taking the clomid again on whichever cycle day you were told to. HOWEVER if your dr says you didn't ov on your blood test then he/she may want to change your dose. & if AF hasn't arrived by cd 37 you should take a pregnancy test & if it's a bfn go back to the dr again. 

Hope that helps & really hope you don't need that advice because something IS "brewing in your womb" - LOVE that phrase!!!! :)


----------



## unicornwish

Hi everyone 
Welcome to the new ladies I hope u gain good support from this thread- I started it & sadly now am going to be leaving it as AF started today, so I am officially out (although I kind of knew that when I was still getting bfn on a FRER 2 days ago). Although I'm obviously gutted I had prepared myself for this & I feel relieved in a strange kind of way as the past 2 weeks had been sheer hell. 
I know my ex won't agree to being a donor so I'm not sure where I go from here, but I'm going to try & stay positive & focus on the future. Clomid worked for me once & I have to believe it will again & I will have another opportunity sometime if it's meant to be.
I'm so sorry to those who are out this month & are being faced with difficult decisions. Nature can be cruel but I truly appreciate what a miracle my son was & I will never take him for granted. We will all get there eventually ladies I promise. 
Lots of love & baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## mommasboys2

Hi Ladies do you mind if I join in? I have been ttc Since Dec. 2009 with 3 MC's since 2010. I found out last year that I have two blood clotting disorders that keep causing the MC's so now we know what to do to keep me pregnant but it takes me a year to two years to actually conceive. After over a year of trying since my last MC I finally decided to go back to the doctor and she has put me on 50mg of Clomid CD 3-7. I am currently on CD 12 and patiently waiting for O to happen so we can see if the clomid works along with my baby asprin daily for my clotting disorder. Fx that it will not take months of taking Clomid to get pregnant because the side affects are horrible! Fx for all you ladies to get you BFP this month!


----------



## Fern81

k4th said:


> Fern - if you haven't ovulated your day 21 blood test should show it. Have you contacted your dr to find out your results? If AF arrives (& I hope it doesn't!!) you should start taking the clomid again on whichever cycle day you were told to. HOWEVER if your dr says you didn't ov on your blood test then he/she may want to change your dose. & if AF hasn't arrived by cd 37 you should take a pregnancy test & if it's a bfn go back to the dr again.
> 
> Hope that helps & really hope you don't need that advice because something IS "brewing in your womb" - LOVE that phrase!!!! :)

Thx K4th. 
Yep I did contact my doctor abt the day 21 bloods and her receptionist told me that the doc just made a note on my results saying "didn't ovulate", no other info as to how to proceed further. Aggravating really coz she is so fully booked that there is a month waiting list to see her. So I'll just wait patiently for nasty old AF to show her ugly face again and then maybe phone the dr to hear if she can't just write a script for a higher dose of clomid for next month hehe can only hope! Otherwise continue with the 2 repeat scripts for 50mg that I have. 
Frustrating when medical practitioners are so vague regarding treatment. I honestly didn't even know that the day 21 tests were supposed to test for ovulation until I started reading these threads urghhhh (she told me they were just to test for pcos; but never mentioned that some of the tests were for ovulation as well!!!)

Thanks again for the advice, patience and support for the clueless :cry:

Sorry Unicorn abt your bad news. Hope that you meet a wonderful man who deserves to be the father of your next miracle!!! All the best!:hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

I just found out today that yet another one of my friends is 10wks pregnant. After 1 month of trying. As much as I am super happy for her it's just very hard. I'm on my 3rd round of clomid and I am doubtful that it is going to work..

I just want my rainbow baby!


----------



## k4th

Unicornwish - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I don't know what else to say. I was really hoping for you. I wish you all the best & hope you find someone who treats you well & will be a wonderful father. We're still here if you want to talk/rant :hugs: :hugs:

Hi mommasboys - you're more than welcome here! Sorry for your losses. I hope the clomid works to get you a good ov. I have a blood disorder too - sounds like the opposite of yours though - my blood doesn't clot well at all - aspirin could possibly lead to some very serious bleeding/bruising. Hope you get that bfp very soon!

Fern - if I were you I'd take the clomid but get yourself on that waiting list to see the dr again. A month is a long time!!

Misscassie - other pregnancies can be so soul destroying. Especially if it's someone you will see often. I can't even watch things on TV if there's a pregnant woman in it. I turned off a cooking show the other day because one of the chefs was pregnant. I can't bear it. Here's hoping we can all get our rainbow babies :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

@Fern81, thanks for the welcome and I'm in the US. It's really frustrating when doctors drag their feet or don't follow up like they should. I would definitely ask for a prescription for increased dose, surely doesn't hurt. I did ovulate in clomid I think my # was a 12 which isn't bad but I hear it should've been higher but the nurse said it was good... Who knows! If no BFP this month I plan to ask doctor if I should continue timed intercourse or move on to IUI.

@laullypop, last cycle I was being monitored but I didn't take clomid this cycle due to abnormal genetic bw results. Since then, hubby has had bw and all is well genetic counseling isn't needed

@ unicornwish, I'm sorry abot the news and hope and pray things work out for you soon! x

@Mommasboys2 & MissCassie good luck! x

@K4th, I had turn the news off because I heard Kate Middleton, the Queen is expecting and while I'm so happy for her and her family, I couldn't help but feel down about myself. I hope and pray our time is coming very soon!

I'm so very happy I found this thread.. Well have a wonderful day ladies!! x


----------



## laullypop

Buttercup- that's good news! Hopefully clomid will work for you xx

Misscassie- it's an awful feeling when someone close to you gets pregnant. It really hits you when you see it happening to others. Such mixed emotions. xx

Good luck to everyone hopefully we see some Bfps soon xxx


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup - see ur 4 days till testing? I'm also gonna test on Friday if nothing's happened yet, my cycle is normally abt 30 days and no AF yet, no cramps, no pms, nothing just stressing abt work and next month's clomid. (Today CD30). (In fact I'm starting to get worried that I'm not even gonna have a period and that I will need Provera again. Feels like all the female parts of my body are non-functional). 

So Buttercup PLEASE let us know if you do get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!

I agree with u ladies (MissCassie, K4th, Laully) that hearing abt someone else's pregnancy can be super hard!!! My sister has pcos and conceived the first MONTH after she went off bc (without any chemical help!) and now wants to try for #2. Although I love her even more than I love DH, my emotions will be in TURMOIL if she falls pregnant again and I don't :(
But if someone on this thread manages to conceive on clomid please let us know... or let me know in private if u don't want to post.... because it just gives me HOPE that clomid and super awesome support threads do work :)


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks for all your support ladies it really means a lot :flower:.

It makes it very hard when 2 of my best friends have conceived within the first month of trying. And 1 is due in December and the other in march. And now the 3rd it's killing me. I'm feeling quite inadequate and when I talk to them about the struggle with Infertility they just don't get it. As much as they are being supportive it's just not the same.


Also my sister conceived with clomid twice so I know it is possible and clomid does work. Just I guess some people it takes a lot longer. 

Wishing everyone the best of luck and lots of baby dust.
:dust:


----------



## Buttercup77

fern81, I will surely let you know, although I feel like my symptoms could be that AF is on her way. My body plays lots of tricks so it's hard to not over analyze things. As much as I try not to, I'm stressed about work and hoping for a BFP and healthy 9mnths
Good luck Hun!



Fern81 said:


> Buttercup - see ur 4 days till testing? I'm also gonna test on Friday if nothing's happened yet, my cycle is normally abt 30 days and no AF yet, no cramps, no pms, nothing just stressing abt work and next month's clomid. (Today CD30). (In fact I'm starting to get worried that I'm not even gonna have a period and that I will need Provera again. Feels like all the female parts of my body are non-functional).
> 
> So Buttercup PLEASE let us know if you do get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I agree with u ladies (MissCassie, K4th, Laully) that hearing abt someone else's pregnancy can be super hard!!! My sister has pcos and conceived the first MONTH after she went off bc (without any chemical help!) and now wants to try for #2. Although I love her even more than I love DH, my emotions will be in TURMOIL if she falls pregnant again and I don't :(
> But if someone on this thread manages to conceive on clomid please let us know... or let me know in private if u don't want to post.... because it just gives me HOPE that clomid and super awesome support threads do work :)


----------



## unicornwish

Hi ladies
I 'may' be joining u again soon- my ex has asked to talk to me in person this week about the possibility of being a donor so I guess all hope is not lost yet. But I don't want to count on it.
I totally get what u mean about hearing others are pregnant, I was heartbroken in a way when I heard about my sister, I think it was the fact that she hadn't really wanted a baby. But after a few days of avoiding her I realised I can't change things & that I need to be happy for her & support her. But it is initially gut wrenching when u hear of it. 
I've too felt inadequate at times for having fertility problems & I think I took it for granted that I fell so easily on the clomid the first time. But don't give up hope any of you it worked for me x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

welcome to all the new ladies:flower:

Sorry i've been quiet i'm exhausted :( worked all weekend and all today too so have had no break plus its hard in work at the moment! No news here bfn 13dpo AF will be here tomorrow for sure. We think we are going to do IVF next....i am not allowd any more clomid as you aer only allowd 12 lots in a life time and i've had those BUT ladies it did work for me with my first i caught on my 5th round of 50mg so please don't give up hope!! My head isn't in a great place either as i'm not 100% sure we should be spending on IVF its a huge amount of money.....so i'm very confused as to whether i should just accept being a mummy to one gorgeous lil boy! 

Hearing about other pregnancys is gutting its literally like someone has kicked you in the guts. Its so hard to deal with but i agree after time you learn to be happy for them as well as super jealous - your not alone with that i think we all feel it! 

K4th have you finished the clomid yet? can't be many more tabs? 

I'll keep popping in to see how u all get on but i'm currently not on anything whilst waiting to start IVF which may take a few months. Best of luck to you all!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hello Ladies!

I've read over as many of your posts as I could and I'm very sorry for everyone who has experienced a loss and for those who are just having a hard time lately. It's weird to think that for those of us who spend years TTC the world actually keeps turning. Bad things and good things just keep happening. 

I just had a HSG test on Thursday and apparently everything looks great! OH has had a sperm analysis and that looks good as well. So I will be starting 50mg of clomid after AF shows. Unfortunately, I haven't O'd yet and I think the HSG test probably pushed it back a few days later than normal which means AF will also be late:( Normally it'd be a good thing that I haven't O'd yet but I've kind of written off this cycle cuz I just keep looking ahead to the clomid cycle next month! So excited. 

Hope everyone else has good luck on clomid!!


----------



## Buttercup77

:hugs:


laullypop said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Hi laullypop that's what we are here for! So sorry you think it's not working. Sadly I know the next steps as that is where I'm at today!
> 
> They will try 150mg very occasionally 200mg but the next step is to try either femera or injections, injections are much stronger and work in a diff way but you need more monitoring and costs about £150 per cycle here in the uk. You can do these with natural sex or have iui or opt for IVF. If you do iui route they will do an hsg to check tubes are open.
> 
> Try not to worry Hun just yet as sometimes it takes a few rounds to build up in your body and fx it may have worked. Are you under a specialist or gp? (((Hugs)))
> 
> As for me I'm on a downer 12dpo stark white bfn and a face full of spots and af cramps to go with it! :( we have to decide by tomorrow what we do next - this was cycle 15 I'm not allowd any more clomid and options are iui or IVF. IVF is so expensive £3500 for one round £5k for 2 but have to pay upfront no gaurentees iui is £1000 a go with a less chance of working UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly so upset here I thought this was my month! :( off to work now as well :( :( catch up later sorry for negativity!
> 
> Thank you nimbec :hugs: I'm under a specialist she has referred for the lap dye test and ovarian drilling because the waiting list is so long - she said just in case clomid doesn't work for me. But not sure what to expect with that.
> 
> I'm so so sorry it hasn't worked for you :nope: :hugs:Click to expand...




nimbec said:


> Hi laullypop that's what we are here for! So sorry you think it's not working. Sadly I know the next steps as that is where I'm at today!
> 
> They will try 150mg very occasionally 200mg but the next step is to try either femera or injections, injections are much stronger and work in a diff way but you need more monitoring and costs about £150 per cycle here in the uk. You can do these with natural sex or have iui or opt for IVF. If you do iui route they will do an hsg to check tubes are open.
> 
> Try not to worry Hun just yet as sometimes it takes a few rounds to build up in your body and fx it may have worked. Are you under a specialist or gp? (((Hugs)))
> 
> As for me I'm on a downer 12dpo stark white bfn and a face full of spots and af cramps to go with it! :( we have to decide by tomorrow what we do next - this was cycle 15 I'm not allowd any more clomid and options are iui or IVF. IVF is so expensive £3500 for one round £5k for 2 but have to pay upfront no gaurentees iui is £1000 a go with a less chance of working UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Honestly so upset here I thought this was my month! :( off to work now as well :( :( catch up later sorry for negativity!


----------



## Buttercup77

I agree, it's so hard but everything will work out! Don't give up:hugs:





unicornwish said:


> Hi ladies
> I 'may' be joining u again soon- my ex has asked to talk to me in person this week about the possibility of being a donor so I guess all hope is not lost yet. But I don't want to count on it.
> I totally get what u mean about hearing others are pregnant, I was heartbroken in a way when I heard about my sister, I think it was the fact that she hadn't really wanted a baby. But after a few days of avoiding her I realised I can't change things & that I need to be happy for her & support her. But it is initially gut wrenching when u hear of it.
> I've too felt inadequate at times for having fertility problems & I think I took it for granted that I fell so easily on the clomid the first time. But don't give up hope any of you it worked for me x


----------



## Buttercup77

Lots of luck, Sweetpea:flower:



SweetPea3200 said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I've read over as many of your posts as I could and I'm very sorry for everyone who has experienced a loss and for those who are just having a hard time lately. It's weird to think that for those of us who spend years TTC the world actually keeps turning. Bad things and good things just keep happening.
> 
> I just had a HSG test on Thursday and apparently everything looks great! OH has had a sperm analysis and that looks good as well. So I will be starting 50mg of clomid after AF shows. Unfortunately, I haven't O'd yet and I think the HSG test probably pushed it back a few days later than normal which means AF will also be late:( Normally it'd be a good thing that I haven't O'd yet but I've kind of written off this cycle cuz I just keep looking ahead to the clomid cycle next month! So excited.
> 
> Hope everyone else has good luck on clomid!!


----------



## MissCassie

unicornwish said:


> Hi ladies
> I 'may' be joining u again soon- my ex has asked to talk to me in person this week about the possibility of being a donor so I guess all hope is not lost yet. But I don't want to count on it.
> I totally get what u mean about hearing others are pregnant, I was heartbroken in a way when I heard about my sister, I think it was the fact that she hadn't really wanted a baby. But after a few days of avoiding her I realised I can't change things & that I need to be happy for her & support her. But it is initially gut wrenching when u hear of it.
> I've too felt inadequate at times for having fertility problems & I think I took it for granted that I fell so easily on the clomid the first time. But don't give up hope any of you it worked for me x

Best of luck!! :hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Feeling a little nervous about tomorrow, i am really hoping my folies have done what they need to and have grown.. if not i will be devastated :(


----------



## unicornwish

Thanks miss cassie & I really hope your follies have grown, so many people are struggling it's not fair :( 
I've only had the disappointment of getting bfn from one clomid cycle (but I did ovulate according to my chart). There were a couple of cycles two years ago but I couldn't get my timing for BD right so I don't really count those. My first cycle clomid I conceived so I can't imagine how difficult it must be when you feel you are running out of options. I'm lucky enough it seems to make me ovulate but if I keep getting bfn anyway I don't know what I would do as I know they will only prescribe a limited amount of cycles. I don't think I ever ovulate on my own. 
Just hoping & praying for everyone x


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies wow so there are a few things happening...

Me - CD 31 and NOTHING happening 'cept slightly sensitive BBs. Waiting impatiently :). Bought a HPT but haven't felt like looking at a BFN yet so haven't taken it. The shop assistant told me yesterday "It will happen for you Ma'am" when I went to pay for the test. It's a huge and busy store and she recognized me and my predictable purchase. Just goes to show how many times I have been there to buy tests :$ Feel like laughing and crying a bit.

MissCassie GL! Let us know how those little nests are progressing!

Nimbec - I think stress is really a huge factor re infertility issues. I also have tons of stress (working 2 jobs and trying to finish my degree before end of the year, also some marriage issues) and my doctor told me she thinks the reason why I don't ovulate is largely stress related and I need to *stress less*. Easier said than done. I try to excercise when I have time and also pray more often; but it's not as if we can just quit our jobs hey? Hope that your job cuts u some slack so that ur body can stress less and make more babies!

Unicorn - just after PM'ed u I saw ur new post :) GL!! and keep us posted!

Sweetpea - I'm also waiting for nasty old AF, will be so relieved when the "darling" shows up so that I can just start my next round of Clomid.... So fx'ed it just happens quickly for both of us!

Mommasboys - haven't heard anything in a while but thinking of U

Buttercup - try to think of something else for the next 3 days lol what useless advice :)

K4th - how's the new Clomid treating u? Hopefully not to many bad SE!

Laullypop - what's news??

And anyone else that I haven't mentioned lotsa baby dust and hopeful wishes :)


----------



## Fern81

On a related note:

Anyone here on a special fertility diet that u would like to share???

If interested, Google the Harvard nurses' fertility diet; informative study done on thousands of nurses and the foods that influenced their fertility levels.

Also a friend of mine with pcos had horrible SE to all chemical treatments. She hadn't had a period in 3 years and couldn't take the SE anymore so decided to try the "1st Personal Diet" where the clinician analyses the hormone levels in ur blood and works out a diet specifically for ur issues; specific foods eaten in specific combinations to sort out hormonal issues. She had her 1st normal period the very month that she started eating acc to those guidelines and her pcos is more or less under control now without taking any meds. I think the service should be available in most developed countries; check out their website.

So I'm interested in any other fertility diet tips and to hear if any of u are on a specific diet for ttc reasons? I'm trying to follow the broad guidelines of the Harvard study at the moment but also trying not to eat too many carbs/sugar. I only eat a small amount of carbs over weekends and the rest of my carbs come from loads and loads of veggies.

Thoughts?


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie said:


> Feeling a little nervous about tomorrow, i am really hoping my folies have done what they need to and have grown.. if not i will be devastated :(

Positive thoughts, lots of luck!!:hugs:


----------



## terri14

Hi there 
My story ttc for 2.5 years had all tests done tubes clear etc diognosed with pco partner is fine to prescribed clomid 50 mg once a day on day 2-6 ...day 9 felt odd plenty cramps like a was going to start af.. back ache on day 10+ headaches for the last 2 weeks I'm now on cd 22 ,cramping like im going to start af ,nausea really bad today don't want to eat which is strange for me lol .I also have blue veins on show on my chest ?can't say I've noticed these before ... I don't know the cycle length as always been irregular ...any one else gone though this xx


----------



## Buttercup77

I struggle on the carbs/sugar issue. I crave it especially when I'm stressed or feeling down. 

Thanks for sharing, I'm going to look into this. My RE thinks it's so easy to cut carbs and sugar but it's not for me. I've lost only 8 freaking lbs:shrug:



Fern81 said:


> On a related note:
> 
> Anyone here on a special fertility diet that u would like to share???
> 
> If interested, Google the Harvard nurses' fertility diet; informative study done on thousands of nurses and the foods that influenced their fertility levels.
> 
> Also a friend of mine with pcos had horrible SE to all chemical treatments. She hadn't had a period in 3 years and couldn't take the SE anymore so decided to try the "1st Personal Diet" where the clinician analyses the hormone levels in ur blood and works out a diet specifically for ur issues; specific foods eaten in specific combinations to sort out hormonal issues. She had her 1st normal period the very month that she started eating acc to those guidelines and her pcos is more or less under control now without taking any meds. I think the service should be available in most developed countries; check out their website.
> 
> So I'm interested in any other fertility diet tips and to hear if any of u are on a specific diet for ttc reasons? I'm trying to follow the broad guidelines of the Harvard study at the moment but also trying not to eat too many carbs/sugar. I only eat a small amount of carbs over weekends and the rest of my carbs come from loads and loads of veggies.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## k4th

Oh nimbec :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: so sorry this wasn't your month. Has AF arrived? What will you do about ivf vs your operation? I'm on my third tablet today - two more to go!!

Misscassie - hope your follie scan went well today. I'm hoping you're too "busy" to update us!!!

Unicornwish - I'd love nothing more than for you to be able to stay with us!! Just be careful hun - don't underestimate the emotional impact using your ex as a donor could have :hugs:

Fern - I'm having zero side effects right now. I did 100mg last cycle and saw some weird extra lines around things when I took the clomid. But I'm back on 50mg this month and nothing much happening on the outside (I'm hoping plenty is happening on the inside!!)

Hi terri & good luck!! 

Diet wise I'm doing the food doctor everyday diet this month. The idea is five small meals a day with lots of protein to keep the gi valure low. This "should" keep insulin steady & craving to a minimum. I'm doing it because I suspect I'm insulin resistant but because I'm a lean pcos-er, my gynae won't give me metformin :growlmad:


----------



## Fern81

Hi Terri 
I haven't had any of those side effects with clomid just WEIGHT GAIN!!!, struggling with acne (yuck) and headaches.
If I were sign spotting I would have done a HPT by now if I had the SE that ur having :) Unfortunately Clomid can apparently mimic early pregnancy signs so not even the nausea is a dead giveaway.

GL and let us know what is happening!


----------



## Fern81

K4th why back on 50mg? Because of the visual SE?


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Fern81, 

I forgot to add this earlier * I'm out of it today, lol*.

I'm right there with you. My boobs are sore but I'm also cranky, ugh! And I'm stressed at work too!
I checked out the Harvard fertility diet and it seems doable:) although I don't like whole milk, lol! I didn't realize how close in cycles we are. 

Oh and the clerks at the pharmacy recognize me too. At first it felt awkward but oh well, lol



Fern81 said:


> On a related note:
> 
> Anyone here on a special fertility diet that u would like to share???
> 
> If interested, Google the Harvard nurses' fertility diet; informative study done on thousands of nurses and the foods that influenced their fertility levels.
> 
> Also a friend of mine with pcos had horrible SE to all chemical treatments. She hadn't had a period in 3 years and couldn't take the SE anymore so decided to try the "1st Personal Diet" where the clinician analyses the hormone levels in ur blood and works out a diet specifically for ur issues; specific foods eaten in specific combinations to sort out hormonal issues. She had her 1st normal period the very month that she started eating acc to those guidelines and her pcos is more or less under control now without taking any meds. I think the service should be available in most developed countries; check out their website.
> 
> So I'm interested in any other fertility diet tips and to hear if any of u are on a specific diet for ttc reasons? I'm trying to follow the broad guidelines of the Harvard study at the moment but also trying not to eat too many carbs/sugar. I only eat a small amount of carbs over weekends and the rest of my carbs come from loads and loads of veggies.
> 
> Thoughts?


----------



## MissCassie

So my appointment has been a little disappointing. My largest folie was only 10mm and I'm on cd13 so I am going back next Wednesday and I will be CD19. They better grow more!! But I am very doubtful.

I spoke about iui and we are doubtful that would even work. Because I have a huge ovulation issue. So I think I'm just going to save up and do ivf. So after this cycle I am going to he out and just lose some weight and who knows I may get a BFP naturally.


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie I'm sorry your appointment was disappointing but don't give up, all is not lost, hopefully those follies grow and u get better results next week:hugs::hugs:



MissCassie said:


> So my appointment has been a little disappointing. My largest folie was only 10mm and I'm on cd13 so I am going back next Wednesday and I will be CD19. They better grow more!! But I am very doubtful.
> 
> I spoke about iui and we are doubtful that would even work. Because I have a huge ovulation issue. So I think I'm just going to save up and do ivf. So after this cycle I am going to he out and just lose some weight and who knows I may get a BFP naturally.


----------



## Fern81

Morning all

MissCassie - have you heard of the product "Inofolic"? It is a supplement that my gynae recommended to me as it helps with the development and growth of follicles by regulating metabolism, cell growth and hormone imbalances. It has specifically been designed to assist with fertility issues regarding follicular problems and ovulation. It is especially helpful for pcos sufferers.
It is quite expensive though here it costs about R380 for a box of 30 sachets; then the optimal dose is 2 sachets a day which brings the cost to around R760 (around 43 pounds if my calc are correct) per month and I just can't afford that. I did buy it for this past month but cheated a bit; just used one sachet a day for the first 15 days of my cycle so have half the box left. As my follies are not being monitored I have no idea to what extent it helped me though. I just know my day 21 bloods said I didn't ovulate.

Fx'ed for ur next appt darl. Really hope u get better news next time. Take heart from the fact that they are there! Now they must just grow. And that is NOT impossible :)

Buttercup - almost testing time. :af: I just want freaking AF to arrive so that I feel a bit more normal. So scared that my body has just shut down and that I won't even have a normal period (coz that is what has been happening before I started clomid, not even proper AF after provera). This love-hate relationship that I have with dear AF at the moment SUCKS!!!! AAARRGGHHHH :dohh::growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Buttercup77

@Fern81 I'm so nervous to test! Trust me, I understand the love/hate relationship with AF plus my body loves to play tricks! You are not alone. I hope and pray your body falls into sync and AF arrives on her own and you get that BFP very soon. This whole process can be overwhelming but on the plus side we learn so much about our bodies. Chin up and stay positive:hugs::hugs:

Today my bbt dropped, yesterday am temp was 98.8 and today it was 98.3 Question for the testers: 

Is that a big drop? Does temp drop drastically or slightly before AF? What are your experiences? I'm trying not to read into this too much but it's hard, lol! I don't have any other symptoms but before AF usually arrives I feel kind of wet like something is there but it's not for a few days. I apologize if it's tmi . My nerves are somewhat wrecked today

My boobs are still sore, but not painfully sore just tender


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup - so even though u didn't take clomid this month u did ovulate?
And do u have any LO's yet? :)

Laullypop - haven't heard from u in a while? Is everything OK?


----------



## Buttercup77

Yes,I'm pretty I ovulated this month w/o clomid based on my bbt/chart and cm. And no LO' s yet, ttc #1 :) 



Fern81 said:


> Buttercup - so even though u didn't take clomid this month u did ovulate?
> And do u have any LO's yet? :)
> 
> Laullypop - haven't heard from u in a while? Is everything OK?


----------



## bubb1es

OK I'm in! I am currently on CD11 on my third round of Clomid, along with Metformin. I have been TTC for 28 cycles, and I don't know where to turn, because none of my friends or family have ever experienced infertility issues. 

I am on 50mg of Clomid on CD3-CD7, and I ovulated both cycles prior to this, and it gave me 30 day cycles both times, but still haven't conceived. My GYN wants to send me to an infertility specialist if it doesn't work this month, but I think I'm going to convince her to let me continue through the six months that she originally stated. 

October 6th will be CD30, so i plan on testing around October 11th if I haven't started AF yet.


----------



## laullypop

Fern81 said:


> Buttercup - so even though u didn't take clomid this month u did ovulate?
> And do u have any LO's yet? :)
> 
> Laullypop - haven't heard from u in a while? Is everything OK?

Yes still here, thanks for asking :thumbup: Just been busy with work so haven't had much of a chance to come on. Now trying to catch up with the thread again :)

I'm on cd27 today but had what I think were ovulation pains on cd 25 and 26, and an almost positive opk on cd25 . It then went faint yesterday and a bit darker again today?? I also noticed EWCM today so I'm crossing my fingers!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Good luck to you! I might take a few days off once AF arrives plus I'm getting sick with a nasty cold and feeling cranky. 



laullypop said:


> Fern81 said:
> 
> 
> Buttercup - so even though u didn't take clomid this month u did ovulate?
> And do u have any LO's yet? :)
> 
> Laullypop - haven't heard from u in a while? Is everything OK?
> 
> Yes still here, thanks for asking :thumbup: Just been busy with work so haven't had much of a chance to come on. Now trying to catch up with the thread again :)
> 
> I'm on cd27 today but had what I think were ovulation pains on cd 25 and 26, and an almost positive opk on cd25 . It then went faint yesterday and a bit darker again today?? I also noticed EWCM today so I'm crossing my fingers!!Click to expand...


----------



## Girly123

I will be joining you girls soon. I am waiting for my GP to get the letter off my consultant saying to put me on clomid and provera so they can prescribe it.

Excited. Nervous it may not work though xx


----------



## terri14

Fern81 said:


> Hi Terri
> I haven't had any of those side effects with clomid just WEIGHT GAIN!!!, struggling with acne (yuck) and headaches.
> If I were sign spotting I would have done a HPT by now if I had the SE that ur having :) Unfortunately Clomid can apparently mimic early pregnancy signs so not even the nausea is a dead giveaway.
> 
> GL and let us know what is happening!

Thank you so much for your reply ,for some reason this site doesn't let me know when someone has replayed lol ,Kim waiting on my tests to come through the post :) .... C I just don't know when it's best to test ? As very irregular.....I have acne to out of the blue ..... And I thought I had put weight in went on scales I had lost very strange indeed .....
Still getting af cramps no spotting ??? No sore boobs just veins hmmm solo very confusing .... So maybe a good sign it's not from clomid xxx


----------



## Lainey2277

Hi Ladies

I'm 30 years old and found out I had PCO in March this year (not typical pcos as I am thin and do not have acne or facial hair but was going 15 weeks without a period) 

Been TTC for 2 years now after coming off the implant with no success so have been on 50mg clomid. First month bloodwork showed I did ovulate and doctor sent me off with another 5 months supply. I had my first regular period cycle of 29 days! However......

This cycle I am on day 16 now and there are no signs that ovulation is going to occur! (I temp every morning and use clearblue fertility monitor which still shows low fertility, last month it started to peak on day 14)

Has anyone had the same problem that clomid worked one month and not the next?


----------



## Buttercup77

I'm 14 dpo and my bbt took a dive from 98.3 to 97.9 so I'm sure AF is on her way Lots of luck to all in 2ww!


----------



## k4th

Hi bubbles & good luck for this cycle!!

Laullypop - hope you ov soon. I had some late ov's on 50mg too. Ewcm is a great sign when you're on clomid. I don't get any on clomid. 

Buttercup - sorry to hear AF might be on her way. Are you on clomid again next month? Which dose & days? I don't blame you for wanting a break - I took one when AF last arrived. We're here for you when you're ready to come back :hugs:

Girly - hi! Hope you get those prescriptions quickly. Do you know if you will be monitored?

Terri - you should get a list of replies if you click on "user cp" at the top left of your screen. When did you take clomid? What cd are you?

Lainey - I'm slim with pcos too. I don't get the hair but I can get quite bad acne when my ovaries are very polycystic :(. The first month I took 50mg I ov'd cd15, second month was cd 21 and third month was cd 30 ( off the top of my head - so give or take a day) So it continued working but the timing wasn't easy to pinpoint. Do you use opk's? I find cheapies are better for pcos than the cbfm - I have used both but the monitor has missed things a couple of times for me :(

I'm taking my last clomid today & have a follicle scan booked for Tuesday. I'm not holding my breath though. I'm down to 50mg this month after 100mg last month led to three large follies and three smaller ones so my nurse felt it overstimulated me. I did three 50mg cycles earlier in the year so I don't know if this will work out for me :cry:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi k4th, 

Yes, starting 100mg clomid cd3 - cd7. Not sure why it's so hard for me this month. During my cd3 bw I plan to speak with my doctor about ovarian drilling. I've been reading up on it and want to know what my doctor thinks and if I'd be a candidate for it especially since I had a pituitary cyst a couple of years ago which affected my prolactin levels.I do recall my endocrine doctor saying the thyroid/pituitary plays a part with hormones and ovulation Initially I wanted to move forward with ivf since I'm in my 30's and have pcos but my RE wanted me to lose 15-20 lbs so in the meantime we decided to give clomid a try and work on losing a little more.

Does anyone know or heard anything about ovarian drilling?

Thanks so much Hun:) I going to stick around and support others :hugs:
Lots of luck! :flower:




k4th said:


> Hi bubbles & good luck for this cycle!!
> 
> Laullypop - hope you ov soon. I had some late ov's on 50mg too. Ewcm is a great sign when you're on clomid. I don't get any on clomid.
> 
> Buttercup - sorry to hear AF might be on her way. Are you on clomid again next month? Which dose & days? I don't blame you for wanting a break - I took one when AF last arrived. We're here for you when you're ready to come back :hugs:
> 
> Girly - hi! Hope you get those prescriptions quickly. Do you know if you will be monitored?
> 
> Terri - you should get a list of replies if you click on "user cp" at the top left of your screen. When did you take clomid? What cd are you?
> 
> Lainey - I'm slim with pcos too. I don't get the hair but I can get quite bad acne when my ovaries are very polycystic :(. The first month I took 50mg I ov'd cd15, second month was cd 21 and third month was cd 30 ( off the top of my head - so give or take a day) So it continued working but the timing wasn't easy to pinpoint. Do you use opk's? I find cheapies are better for pcos than the cbfm - I have used both but the monitor has missed things a couple of times for me :(
> 
> I'm taking my last clomid today & have a follicle scan booked for Tuesday. I'm not holding my breath though. I'm down to 50mg this month after 100mg last month led to three large follies and three smaller ones so my nurse felt it overstimulated me. I did three 50mg cycles earlier in the year so I don't know if this will work out for me :cry:


----------



## terri14

k4th said:


> Hi bubbles & good luck for this cycle!!
> 
> Laullypop - hope you ov soon. I had some late ov's on 50mg too. Ewcm is a great sign when you're on clomid. I don't get any on clomid.
> 
> Buttercup - sorry to hear AF might be on her way. Are you on clomid again next month? Which dose & days? I don't blame you for wanting a break - I took one when AF last arrived. We're here for you when you're ready to come back :hugs:
> 
> Girly - hi! Hope you get those prescriptions quickly. Do you know if you will be monitored?
> 
> Terri - you should get a list of replies if you click on "user cp" at the top left of your screen. When did you take clomid? What cd are you?
> 
> Lainey - I'm slim with pcos too. I don't get the hair but I can get quite bad acne when my ovaries are very polycystic :(. The first month I took 50mg I ov'd cd15, second month was cd 21 and third month was cd 30 ( off the top of my head - so give or take a day) So it continued working but the timing wasn't easy to pinpoint. Do you use opk's? I find cheapies are better for pcos than the cbfm - I have used both but the monitor has missed things a couple of times for me :(
> 
> I'm taking my last clomid today & have a follicle scan booked for Tuesday. I'm not holding my breath though. I'm down to 50mg this month after 100mg last month led to three large follies and three smaller ones so my nurse felt it overstimulated me. I did three 50mg cycles earlier in the year so I don't know if this will work out for me :cry:

Ah thank you very much I will look now ... I'm currently on cd 23 I took clomid 50 mg days 2-6 xx


----------



## Fern81

Hey there all the new ladies! Lotsa luck & positive thoughts to you all :)

Ok..... so me = horrible cramps, spotting and feeling absolutely terrible today (almost passed out this morning as I was teaching!); I think this is it! AF! Blughh... But also a relief since at least SOME of my female parts are functioning kinda normally..... hehehe (laugh with a tear)

Buttercup u still testing tomorrow? I'm saving my test for next month. Will be starting next clomid cycle on day 3, will see if it will still be 50mg or if dr will be willing to prescribe a higher dose since I didn't ovulate this month. Will also be temping and charting like a maniac for the first time!

It is sooooo warm in RSA at the moment with temperatures up to 33 degrees Celcius and not even December yet. I wish u could all come visit me and we could lie next to a pool in our bikini's, showing off (!!! lol) flat(-not in my case) tummies, drinking a teeny cocktail and eating rare steak with camembert cheese.... Coz we're not pregnant yet :flower:

GL to all. K4th let us know abt ur scan and Laullypop great news abt ovulation! Terri almost testing time! And all the other ladies lotsa baby dust:hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Just wondering what type of side effects have you ladies experienced with clomid?

50mg didn't really get any.
150. Very very hot flashed and extremely irritable on a war path ready to yell at anyone. And some mild cramping.

200mg which was this cycle. 
I had the hot flashes and I am still experiencing them at cd15. I've noticed I've been very abrupt also that my emotions are running wild. Some things that wouldn't normally upset me are. And I also had the visual side effect not flashing lights but it looked like strings at the end of everything was weird.


----------



## Lainey2277

Thanks K4th for the reply, hopefully I ovulate late then! Yeah might buy the cheaper OPKs as clearblue ones are costing me a fortune! Good luck for your scan x


----------



## Fern81

My msg from yesterday didn't post.

Have a good weekend all and GL with whichever part of the cycle ur on. AF for me so I'm starting next clomid cycle on Sunday CD 3 - 7(I think that will be CD 3 if I start counting today which is day 2 of light spotting? sooooo confused)


----------



## terri14

MissCassie said:


> Just wondering what type of side effects have you ladies experienced with clomid?
> 
> Just shows everyone is different ... I'm on my first round of clomid 50 mg days 2-6 I've had crazy side effects ....hot flushes day and night ... headaches every day for 2 weeks ...af cramping on and off since cd 10 ..I've had every single pregnancy Symtom u can imagine think I'm going crazy lol ... o yeah and I cried at a horror film strange lol .... I'm currently on cd 24 I have irregular cycles so no idea when I should b due did a Hpt test yest and I have never seen this before but where the positive should b there was a white line ....any how no idea if I'm in or out this month will retest this week sometime ....anyone had any luck xxx


----------



## k4th

Buttercup - did you find out much about ovarian drilling from your dr? I'd be really interested to hear his/her thoughts. I've been thinking of it myself. 

Terri - I'm advised to wait until cd37 and if there's no AF then to test. Never managed to wait that long yet though lol! & good luck with your next test - keep us posted!

Fern - see if you get full AF tomorrow before counting your cf's. Clomid has played funny tricks with my AF & whilst spotting doesn't actually count - if it's all you get then I would count it. 

Misscassie - I have hot flashes on 50mg but not much else. At 100mg I saw the weird line things too!!! Freaked me out when I went to the loo in the night!! This month I'm back on 50mg but there must still be some of the higher dose from last month in my system coz I'm crazy hot this month!!

Thanks lainey & good luck for a positive opk! I buy mine in bulk off ebay so they don't cost much at all. 

I've taken my last clomid and now it's a waiting game.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Everyone seems to be moving right along! 
I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle, it feels like AF is on her way and it is cd 31... Sad, I wanna cry, but trying to keep my head up and ready for next month. I'm going to be upping my dose to 100mg and cd 3-7 this time, hopefully that will help. Any other suggestions to encourage my body to do its thing? 
Thanks ladies for the support, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## k4th

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Everyone seems to be moving right along!
> I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle, it feels like AF is on her way and it is cd 31... Sad, I wanna cry, but trying to keep my head up and ready for next month. I'm going to be upping my dose to 100mg and cd 3-7 this time, hopefully that will help. Any other suggestions to encourage my body to do its thing?
> Thanks ladies for the support, it is greatly appreciated!

Why do you think you didn't ov hun? Are you doing opk/temps?

There's not much you can do but wait until you've found the right dose for you. 100mg made a HUGE difference to me - three follies at cd13 which were over 17mm and three that were smaller. They don't want me to do that again & I don't much fancy octuplets so I'm back on 50mg. 

They'll find a way to make you ov. It's the waiting that's a killer. If only our bodies would do what they're supposed to!!!

:hugs:


----------



## terri14

Thanks k 4th yeah this is the fustrating part... how's everyone getting on ?......feels like a lifetime atm....I will keep you posted gl every one xx


----------



## Girly123

Hoping AF will show tomorrow and I can start my first round of clomid Sunday. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Fern81, AF arrived today, ughh!! I go into doctors Monday for bw, us, and starting 100mg. I have a sinus infection with swollen gland and AF is here, what did I do to deserve this!? Lol

Oh no, I'm so you are having horrible cramps. Hope you feel better soon, Hun!:flower: I love to lay out by the pool and read with an awesome drink, that's sounds awesome! :)
Hope everyone else is doing in their cycles.




Fern81 said:


> Hey there all the new ladies! Lotsa luck & positive thoughts to you all :)
> 
> Ok..... so me = horrible cramps, spotting and feeling absolutely terrible today (almost passed out this morning as I was teaching!); I think this is it! AF! Blughh... But also a relief since at least SOME of my female parts are functioning kinda normally..... hehehe (laugh with a tear)
> 
> Buttercup u still testing tomorrow? I'm saving my test for next month. Will be starting next clomid cycle on day 3, will see if it will still be 50mg or if dr will be willing to prescribe a higher dose since I didn't ovulate this month. Will also be temping and charting like a maniac for the first time!
> 
> It is sooooo warm in RSA at the moment with temperatures up to 33 degrees Celcius and not even December yet. I wish u could all come visit me and we could lie next to a pool in our bikini's, showing off (!!! lol) flat(-not in my case) tummies, drinking a teeny cocktail and eating rare steak with camembert cheese.... Coz we're not pregnant yet :flower:
> 
> GL to all. K4th let us know abt ur scan and Laullypop great news abt ovulation! Terri almost testing time! And all the other ladies lotsa baby dust:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi,
I had hot flashes, mild headaches, tired, acne and AF after taking it was intense. 
If your vision continues, let your doctor know. 

Lots of luck



MissCassie said:


> Just wondering what type of side effects have you ladies experienced with clomid?
> 
> 50mg didn't really get any.
> 150. Very very hot flashed and extremely irritable on a war path ready to yell at anyone. And some mild cramping.
> 
> 200mg which was this cycle.
> I had the hot flashes and I am still experiencing them at cd15. I've noticed I've been very abrupt also that my emotions are running wild. Some things that wouldn't normally upset me are. And I also had the visual side effect not flashing lights but it looked like strings at the end of everything was weird.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Just a quick message from me i've not disappeared i'm on holiday in Cyprus for 10 days - limited internet! Really nice to get AF the day before i flew grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! She is tailering off now thankfully and i'm now just waiting to do an IVF cycle. Ladies sometimes it takes a while to build in your system and other times it just wont work for you. My advice is that if 150mg doesn't work then go straight back and ask for the next step as its not suiting you. You can try Femera or go straight onto injections with timed BD and they almost always work! (((hugs)) catch up when i'm back!


----------



## Girly123

Ladies I expected AF today but I got a light brown discharge yesterday morning when I first woke and nothing else all day. Expected to wake up and have more or AF. Nothing but clear discharge this morning. I completely forgot to do a pregnancy test though.

Do you think I should wait 4 hours without drinking and do a pregnancy test before taking provera or anything? I want my cycle to start so can get on with the clomid x


----------



## Fern81

Girly123 said:


> Ladies I expected AF today but I got a light brown discharge yesterday morning when I first woke and nothing else all day. Expected to wake up and have more or AF. Nothing but clear discharge this morning. I completely forgot to do a pregnancy test though.
> 
> Do you think I should wait 4 hours without drinking and do a pregnancy test before taking provera or anything? I want my cycle to start so can get on with the clomid x

Hi Girly

I also expected AF and thought it had arrived Thursday, had the worst cramps ever but then just light spotting which also seems to have disappeared. Phoned my doctor - got no reply and no help. Read up on it - if u didn't ovulate then u most likely will not have a proper period (hormone levels not high enough throughout the cycle). So if pregnancy test is negative u can start the provera and then next round of clomid. If unsure contact ur doctor! Hopefully he/she will actually give advice unlike mine. I also read about many ladies who started clomid without having a proper period first; IF they were not pregnant and if they were not menstruating due to anovulation.

Seeing as my doctor is not helpful, I have decided to try and educate myself... We all have the power to learn more about ourselves! I have a degree in life science and thought I knew a lot abt biology until I realised how little I know abt fertility issues despite experiencing them myself! SO now will just read up and study as much as I can about it. The other ladies on the thread have been EXTREMELY kind and helpful in sharing their knowledge - thanks gals!


----------



## Fern81

So a bunch of us starting a new cycle around this weekend... Buttercup, Girly, MrsMcCurdy, me, Terri (almost; if ur not already preggies :) ). Anyone else?

_My battle plan_:
* Going to convince my pharmacist to give me a higher dose of clomid since 50mg didn't work at all
* Start taking the clomid today, after 2 days of light spotting will just take this as day 3
* Take 1 sachet Inofolic every day for 15 days, also 1 Staminogro, folic acid, omega-3, and pregnancy supplement
* Try to exercise 5 days a week
* Stop drinking coffee and start eating like a health nut (no more cheating this month)
* Try to obtain a BBT and start temping and charting
* Do my best to be less stressed and very positive this month and enjoy all the BD!
* Pray, pray , pray :)

My sister told me that she is also going off the birth control pill end of the month to try for #2. With her previous pregnancy she fell immediately despite pcos. So now we will be ttc together. So emotional for me.


----------



## Fern81

And hope everyone has a pleasant weekend. Hugs going out to everyone having a tough time with side effects or those ladies who are ill (Buttercup), or just down and out with AF.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Riane223

Hi everyone! I am new to this site, and have never posted before. Would you ladies mind if I ask you a few questions? If I'm not allowed to post here, please excuse me and ignore me. Thank you. 

First, I am 22 and was diagnosed with PCOS back in 2011. I have a period almost every month, but it differs in lenght. (One month 28, next 52) Me and DH have been trying to conceive for 3 years now! I've never been on clomid, but are waiting for AF to arrive to start my first cycle. My doctor prescribed me with 100mg and a HCG trigger shot on the day I get my first positive OPK. Is this dosage very high for my first cycle ever? Or am I just paranoid? I'm terrified for overstimulation. Also, won't it thin out my lining? 

Again, I'm terribly sorry if I'm not allowed to post here! 

Good luck to all you ladies ttc! Hope you all get the bfp soon! Xx


----------



## k4th

:hi: you're very welcome here riane! I started on 50mg and then tried 100mg but was mildly overstimulated on it. I'm sure your dr has good reason for choosing 100 mg. best of luck!!! So far clomid hasn't thinned my lining but it does with some women. The only way to know is to see what your AF is like - if it starts to get really light you need to talk to your dr about it. Hopefully you won't see AF though!

Nimbec - have a fab holiday!!!

Fern - I like your battle plan. Good luck this month!

Girly - brown spotting could be ovulation spotting. Or implantation spotting. Ovulation would mean you would ideally wait two weeks before a test & implantation could still take up to a week to show on a test. I know it's frustrating when you don't know where you are in a cycle but I'd wait a little longer before taking provera. Especially if you managed to dtd at all around the time of spotting? 

Nothing happening for me. Just more waiting. At a friends house tonight for a girly night in - really looking forward to doing something other than thinking about ttc! This is so consuming & exhausting at times.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Fern81, that's a good plan of action! I need to cut back on the snacks and commit to exercising daily. On Monday I go in for cd3 bw and u/s and starting taking clomid. Since my uterus is slightly tilted back I've decided to try IUI, and plan to bd eod on fertile days too. 

I started bbt/charting last cycle and I must say it's taking time getting used to. I also temp vag and don't during AF. :shrug:

Wishing u lots of luck!:flower:



Fern81 said:


> So a bunch of us starting a new cycle around this weekend... Buttercup, Girly, MrsMcCurdy, me, Terri (almost; if ur not already preggies :) ). Anyone else?
> 
> _My battle plan_:
> * Going to convince my pharmacist to give me a higher dose of clomid since 50mg didn't work at all
> * Start taking the clomid today, after 2 days of light spotting will just take this as day 3
> * Take 1 sachet Inofolic every day for 15 days, also 1 Staminogro, folic acid, omega-3, and pregnancy supplement
> * Try to exercise 5 days a week
> * Stop drinking coffee and start eating like a health nut (no more cheating this month)
> * Try to obtain a BBT and start temping and charting
> * Do my best to be less stressed and very positive this month and enjoy all the BD!
> * Pray, pray , pray :)
> 
> My sister told me that she is also going off the birth control pill end of the month to try for #2. With her previous pregnancy she fell immediately despite pcos. So now we will be ttc together. So emotional for me.


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks honey bunny, Lol, I got a double whammy AF and a nasty sinus infection:cry:



Fern81 said:


> And hope everyone has a pleasant weekend. Hugs going out to everyone having a tough time with side effects or those ladies who are ill (Buttercup), or just down and out with AF.
> 
> xxxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

have a happy holiday, Nimbec and wishing lots orf luck on your upcoming ivf cycle! xo:hugs:



nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just a quick message from me i've not disappeared i'm on holiday in Cyprus for 10 days - limited internet! Really nice to get AF the day before i flew grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!! She is tailering off now thankfully and i'm now just waiting to do an IVF cycle. Ladies sometimes it takes a while to build in your system and other times it just wont work for you. My advice is that if 150mg doesn't work then go straight back and ask for the next step as its not suiting you. You can try Femera or go straight onto injections with timed BD and they almost always work! (((hugs)) catch up when i'm back!


----------



## Fern81

Fern81 said:


> Girly123 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I expected AF today but I got a light brown discharge yesterday morning when I first woke and nothing else all day. Expected to wake up and have more or AF. Nothing but clear discharge this morning. I completely forgot to do a pregnancy test though.
> 
> Do you think I should wait 4 hours without drinking and do a pregnancy test before taking provera or anything? I want my cycle to start so can get on with the clomid x
> 
> Hi Girly
> 
> I also expected AF and thought it had arrived Thursday, had the worst cramps ever but then just light spotting which also seems to have disappeared. Phoned my doctor - got no reply and no help. Read up on it - if u didn't ovulate then u most likely will not have a proper period (hormone levels not high enough throughout the cycle). So if pregnancy test is negative u can start the provera and then next round of clomid. If unsure contact ur doctor! Hopefully he/she will actually give advice unlike mine. I also read about many ladies who started clomid without having a proper period first; IF they were not pregnant and if they were not menstruating due to anovulation.
> 
> Seeing as my doctor is not helpful, I have decided to try and educate myself... We all have the power to learn more about ourselves! I have a degree in life science and thought I knew a lot abt biology until I realised how little I know abt fertility issues despite experiencing them myself! SO now will just read up and study as much as I can about it. The other ladies on the thread have been EXTREMELY kind and helpful in sharing their knowledge - thanks gals!Click to expand...

Hi Girly

Read over that post again and I feel a bit silly... English is not my first language so I don't always express myself well. When I said "Read up about it" I meant "*I *read up about it" - "IT" being my own situation (didn't get a proper period & just spotting; know for a fact I didn't ovulate, am not pregnant, did HPT and got BFN as confirmation, and decided that I am going to start with my next clomid cycle today). It sounded like I was _telling you to go and read up on it_ and that was not my intention at all :blush: 

In fact the intention was to let you know abt my situation which might be similar to yours and just to let u know I sympathize :hugs:. I feel really clueless at times and everyone sharing their knowledge helps a lot :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi Riane welkom; lekker om van 'n Suid-Afrikaanse dame te hoor! Baie sterkte; ek glo jou dokter weet wat hy/sy doen :) Please keep us posted I for one would like to hear how things turn out!

What a weird day this turned out to be... We couldn't find Clomid or any generics anywhere! Drove around and phoned 12 pharmacies in the large city I live in; no-one has any stock (apparently one of the large RSA manufacturers discontinued their product and now all the generics have been sold out across the country). Finally DH managed to track down one single box in a pharmacy in a neighboring city. The box contained.......... 10 x 50mg tabs! Yay! And they were willing to let us have the whole box. So now I have my 5 days supply of 100mg per day :). Also really difficult to find a BBT!? Haven't been able to so far. 

Riane let me know if you have better luck obtaining clomid/fertomid in your province!

Just took my first 100mg. Am feeling fertile already :)


----------



## Girly123

Fern81 said:


> Fern81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly123 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I expected AF today but I got a light brown discharge yesterday morning when I first woke and nothing else all day. Expected to wake up and have more or AF. Nothing but clear discharge this morning. I completely forgot to do a pregnancy test though.
> 
> Do you think I should wait 4 hours without drinking and do a pregnancy test before taking provera or anything? I want my cycle to start so can get on with the clomid x
> 
> Hi Girly
> 
> I also expected AF and thought it had arrived Thursday, had the worst cramps ever but then just light spotting which also seems to have disappeared. Phoned my doctor - got no reply and no help. Read up on it - if u didn't ovulate then u most likely will not have a proper period (hormone levels not high enough throughout the cycle). So if pregnancy test is negative u can start the provera and then next round of clomid. If unsure contact ur doctor! Hopefully he/she will actually give advice unlike mine. I also read about many ladies who started clomid without having a proper period first; IF they were not pregnant and if they were not menstruating due to anovulation.
> 
> Seeing as my doctor is not helpful, I have decided to try and educate myself... We all have the power to learn more about ourselves! I have a degree in life science and thought I knew a lot abt biology until I realised how little I know abt fertility issues despite experiencing them myself! SO now will just read up and study as much as I can about it. The other ladies on the thread have been EXTREMELY kind and helpful in sharing their knowledge - thanks gals!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Girly
> 
> Read over that post again and I feel a bit silly... English is not my first language so I don't always express myself well. When I said "Read up about it" I meant "*I *read up about it" - "IT" being my own situation (didn't get a proper period & just spotting; know for a fact I didn't ovulate, am not pregnant, did HPT and got BFN as confirmation, and decided that I am going to start with my next clomid cycle today). It sounded like I was _telling you to go and read up on it_ and that was not my intention at all :blush:
> 
> In fact the intention was to let you know abt my situation which might be similar to yours and just to let u know I sympathize :hugs:. I feel really clueless at times and everyone sharing their knowledge helps a lot :)Click to expand...

No I didn't take it in a bad way at all Hun. It was very helpful. I think it is AF just very light as have used two small tampons this evening so more than just spotting but still brown at the moment so old blood. Today therefore is CD1 and I can take the clomid tomorrow. Whoop.

I am going to take it in the morning as I can't wait to take it and get the ball rolling as such lol and if it makes me feel ill I need to know before I go back to work Monday so I can mentally prepare myself.

I have taken metformin before and it helped me have a natural cycle one time at the start but never again just made me feel ill sometimes and eventually I stopped after 6 months on it. Should I go back to it whilst I am on the clomid and trying this cycle as an extra boost to help myself?

Excited and nervous all in one xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi Girly

Ok I started clomid just one day before you. So lotsa sympathy if u do get side effects. So far I'm feeling fine!

My sister has pcos and also takes metformin. She fell pregnant the first month that she stopped taking birth control pills just with the metformin, no clomid was even necessary. So I know it does work to regulate the right hormones and glucose metabolism! I think check with ur doctor? And keep us posted xx

I'm also super excited! Just feels like this month I'm more relaxed and positive. So far so good!


----------



## Riane223

Hi everyone, thank you so much for welcoming me. I'm still stupid with posting, but i'll try! 
:winkwink:

Fern81, nice to be here, thank you! I got my prescription with no hassles, I'm from north-west. :) where are you from? 

Did any of you get the HCG 5000miu trigger shot? My doctor won't be monitoring me so I'm really scared of becoming the next octo-mom. I'm still waiting on AF to show to begin my very first cycle of Clomid! Really exciTed! 

Hope all of you ladies get your BFP's!


----------



## Girly123

Fern81 said:


> Hi Girly
> 
> Ok I started clomid just one day before you. So lotsa sympathy if u do get side effects. So far I'm feeling fine!
> 
> My sister has pcos and also takes metformin. She fell pregnant the first month that she stopped taking birth control pills just with the metformin, no clomid was even necessary. So I know it does work to regulate the right hormones and glucose metabolism! I think check with ur doctor? And keep us posted xx
> 
> I'm also super excited! Just feels like this month I'm more relaxed and positive. So far so good!

Is this your second month of trying clomid Hun? I have fingers crossed for both of us that this works xx


----------



## Fern81

Girly- jip this is my second month and have decided to take 100mg since I didn't ovulate last month. What dose are u using?

Riane nope only got 50mg clomid first month and increased it to 100mg this month. Trigger shot doesn't increase the amount of eggs, it just helps the follicles to release the egg/eggs if there are any (as far as I know). Think I should see your doctor; sounds like he/she is going for gold! I'm from gauteng.

Fx'ed ladies! Xxxx


----------



## Riane223

Thank you fern! I probably should have asked my doctor some more questions. Then again, he explained everything, I was just in ecstatic excitement over trying with clomid. If I don't get my bfp in 3 months time, he would start to monitor me. Fingers crossed it won't be necesarry! I hope the 100mg works for you this time! Xx


----------



## Girly123

Fern I am 50mg to start. The dr said she can increase it if it doesn't work and will allow me a year or 12 cycles on it.

I guess if it doesn't work then the next stage is the long wait for IVF x


----------



## Lozza1712

First round clomid didn't work :-( I've started second round days 2-6 and currently CD3 taking 50mg.
My 21 day progesterone levels last month were 34mmnol (uk) is this good? They don't want me to increase dose but as unmonitored now till nov just wanted to compare. 
Good luck to you all x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

k4th said:


> MrsMcCurdy said:
> 
> 
> Everyone seems to be moving right along!
> I don't think I'm going to ovulate this cycle, it feels like AF is on her way and it is cd 31... Sad, I wanna cry, but trying to keep my head up and ready for next month. I'm going to be upping my dose to 100mg and cd 3-7 this time, hopefully that will help. Any other suggestions to encourage my body to do its thing?
> Thanks ladies for the support, it is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Why do you think you didn't ov hun? Are you doing opk/temps?
> 
> There's not much you can do but wait until you've found the right dose for you. 100mg made a HUGE difference to me - three follies at cd13 which were over 17mm and three that were smaller. They don't want me to do that again & I don't much fancy octuplets so I'm back on 50mg.
> 
> They'll find a way to make you ov. It's the waiting that's a killer. If only our bodies would do what they're supposed to!!!
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


I've been doing opks and temping. Both pretty sure are negative for ovulation. It's day 33 and still no sign of AF. Lots of cm though, kind of weird. Not a norm for me, I'm usually quite dry. I'm starting to go crazy wondering what's going on!!! Grr!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, just checking in. How's everyone doing in their cycles?

AFM: today is cd3 and I'm excited to start Clomid tomorrow although I'm not looking forward to th u/s tomorrow (it's awkward) but oh well, lol. 

Good luck!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, just checking in. How's everyone doing in their cycles?

AFM: today is cd3 and I'm excited to start Clomid tomorrow although I'm not looking forward to th u/s tomorrow (it's awkward) but oh well, lol. 

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## MissCassie

It's very awkward when you have an u/s especially when the witch has arrived! I had to have one last year and my af was very very heavy was sp embarrassing. But good luck with your u/s


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Having the worst side effects with the 100mg urghhhh!!! Headache, nausea, dizzy. Feel super sorry for myself but at the same time hoping it's working cause didn't have these effects last month! 
And now I think I started the clomid too soon. Had just light spotting for 2/3 days which then seemed to stop; so I didn't know what to do, phoned doctor, didn't get any reply so I just decided to start on Saturday night and take that as day 3. Guess what happened on Sunday morning.... AF in abundance. So if that was the actual start of AF then I started Clomid on day -1!!! I'm so worried that I've messed up the cycle now. Did it cause the last 2 cycles also didn't have a proper period and assumed this month was going to be the same when AF hadn't arrived by day 35. Or maybe the clomid blocking the hormone receptors in my brain has caused the increased AF? 

Any help or advice? :(

Just had a struggle to get an appt with doctor in a month's time, cause I refuse to just sit here and wonder what the heck is going on and not knowing what to do next! The receptionist didn't want to schedule me as I am "taking appointment time away from the pregnant ladies". Am feeling angry and betrayed. Are we ttc'ers not as IMPORTANT as the fortunate ladies who are already pregnant? 

Buttercup - let us know how things are progressing!

MrsMcCurdy - are u gonna do a HPT any time soon? Hoping for the best :)

Good luck Lozza hope this is ur month! What CD are u on? Not sure what the correct level for progesterone is hun. It sounds high enough (?) and maybe that is why ur doctor didn't want to increase the dose?

Girly - fx'ed for this month and hope u have no side effects!

Everyone else: Positive week for all, let's get some BFP's on this thread! xxx


----------



## k4th

Buttercup - good luck with the ultrasound. Let us know how it goes!

Fern - similar happened to me in feb/march this year. I spotted for 5 days, started clomid again on 3rd day of spotting and then AF arrived is a huge way on what I thought was cd 6. Possibly started clomid on cd -3!! It still worked that month though, I did ov (didn't catch obviously). Did you manage to get a bbt? I bought mine off ebay - really cheap & has lasted 5 years with only one battery change. :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie said:


> It's very awkward when you have an u/s especially when the witch has arrived! I had to have one last year and my af was very very heavy was sp embarrassing. But good luck with your u/s

I know, right? Lol. Thank goodness AF wasn't so heavy today.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, happy Monday! I didn't feel happy when my alarm went off this morning, lol. I went for bw and u/s and all looks well so I start Clomid tonight and then ovidrel, but they will let me know when I should start the injectible. I'm excited and nervous. I will start temping again tomorrow. I temp vag and just can't when AF around, I asked RE and she said it isn't necessary during that time.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Fern81

:thumbup:Got my BBT

Thx K4th for the advice. Feeling relieved!

DH being very supportive and reminding me to take my clomid each night :). Am enjoying the extra cuddling and attention!

Buttercup that's good news :hugs: good battle plan!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- I was thinking about it but I hate bfn with a passion and don't want yet another one... I want to but at the same time my chart says that I didn't even ovulate so I'm not sure what to do! 
I love it when DH is supportive and interested in the process!


----------



## lace&pearls

hi everyone hope you're ok? x 

I just finished clomid round 1 unmonitored, AF arrived 14 days after my positive OPK so does that mean I can say that the clomid worked? :) I was wondering if I would know if it was "weak" ovulation without having a blood test? 

I have a bit of a difficult decision to make, as my FS appointment was v disappointing they said I have to have a load of tests done before they will prescribe me more clomid (v frustrating!:dohh:) - fortunately I have some left from when I was ttc #1 but I do feel a bit naughty taking it unmonitored! at the same time I don't want to miss opportunities waiting until my next appointment....They want me to do a hycosy which I'm not v happy about :( I thought perhaps I would try to book the hycosy this month and get it out of the way. I wouldn't take clomid then as it would be a waste (??) but I haven't been able to get through to ultrasound department all day and left a message.. so I could try again tomorrow and start clomid tomorrow if I don't get through, I'm cd 2 today would it make much difference if I took it a bit later? 

also has anyone had a hycosy are they that bad? I'm dreading it :cry:
also if I ring them and can't get through again, I'm worried they won't prescribe it to me again at next appointment if I haven't had the hycosy and ultrasound, but surely that's their fault if they're too busy?!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> :thumbup:Got my BBT
> 
> Thx K4th for the advice. Feeling relieved!
> 
> DH being very supportive and reminding me to take my clomid each night :). Am enjoying the extra cuddling and attention!
> 
> Buttercup that's good news :hugs: good battle plan!

Thanks Hun, good luck to ya!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi All!!

Just read through all your posts and I didn't want to read and run. I'm happy to hear things are going well for some of us! Fern81, I spend a lot of time trying to educate myself as well. Even if I was able to get into the doc every time I had a question, I for sure wouldn't be able to leave work that often. My fertility specialist doesn't take spur-of-the-moment phone calls so I usually have to book a phone call appointment way in the future. Normally I just google things and self-diagnose. Not sure how smart that is but oh well! 

HSG was good on CD 16 and I got an LH surge on CD25 so possibly ovulated on CD26 but I didn't really have any normal symptoms so I'm not sure. I'm just hoping AF arrives so that I can get on this clomid bandwagon! Little bit nervous about the side effects so I think I will try taking it just before I go to bed. 

Sorry lace&pearls, I've never had that test done. It's such a pain waiting for that stuff to be scheduled hey? I hope it works out well and you can get through really soon! 

GL to everyone who started their cycle this past week. BFP's all around I hope!


----------



## k4th

Good luck sweetpea. I take my clomid at night & get very few side effects. 

Sorry lace&pearls - I haven't had one of those so can't help. I'd def be taking clomid in the meantime though!

I had my follicle scan this morning - multiple small follicles & one bigger one at 9mm :( I knew I'd be slower on 50mg but after three juicy follies last time around I was hoping for better. Will go back on Thursday to see how much it's grown.


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks k4th x

is it possible it's just too early? :shrug: hope so, - when do you normally ovulate? I seem to ovulate late even on clomid - about day 20 x if not will they increase your dosage to 100mg? x

I am stressing myself about the decision, I kind of feel like I should do the hycosy (but then again they might not be able to see my on the right day as they are so busy, no appointments until October which will be past day 10 don't know how much that matters) and be good but my OH is like ah just take the clomid that's what you want the FS to prescribe you anyway! :wacko: I think he just wants to try and get away with not having to do 2 SAs and not have to take me to hospital! :dohh:


----------



## MissCassie

I go for my cd20 scan today! Fingers crossed that Mt follies have grown so I can get trigger shot!! I've been cramping a lot since yesterday so this makes me hopeful.


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie said:


> I go for my cd20 scan today! Fingers crossed that Mt follies have grown so I can get trigger shot!! I've been cramping a lot since yesterday so this makes me hopeful.

Good luck!!


----------



## MissCassie

Buttercup77 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> I go for my cd20 scan today! Fingers crossed that Mt follies have grown so I can get trigger shot!! I've been cramping a lot since yesterday so this makes me hopeful.
> 
> Good luck!!Click to expand...

Thank You :)


----------



## MissCassie

Well my appointment got pushed back to tomorrow morning due to my doctor having to do an emergency c section. So I traveled 1.5hrs for nothing oh well tomorrow it us!


----------



## Lainey2277

Hi K4th had to let you know got a high on my monitor today (day 23) so am gonna ovulate soon! How did you scan go?

Ladies don't give up hope, I guess it just means ovulation occurs differently every month x


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

Public holiday today and we are going to a lovely spring wedding this afternoon. Soooo looking forward! Taking my last clomid 100mg tonight and praying this is the last clomid I will ever have to take [-o&lt;


Lace&pearls - have never heard of the procedure. Sorry Hun I agree that u might as well take the clomid while waiting for an appt - u have nothing to lose! Maybe schedule it for the next cycle then when they are not so full yet. Good luck!

Sweetpea - exciting to almost start with the meds. All the best. I took my 50mg am (no SE), 100mg 20h00 (bad SE first two mornings but nothing since). Just a bit more emotional this month. Hope u have no SE just O twinges :)

Aaawww K4th and MissCassie I am thinking abt u guys so much, let us know how follies progress. 
:hugs:

MrsMcCurdy - Was in exactly the same boat as u last month. Didn't ovulate and then waited ages for AF. Finally after 2 days' light spotting I took a HPT (BFN obv) to rule out pregnancy so that I could start with my next clomid. Upon which AF arrived on the 2nd day that I was taking the clomid grrrrr. GL. Hope the witch pitches up soon.

Lainey - that's good news :) I hope I ov late as well since AF arrived after I started with clomid so hopefully then my lining will be nice and thick again hehe.

Buttercup - how are u doing with this month's clomid? feeling OK?

:dust: to all!


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie said:


> Well my appointment got pushed back to tomorrow morning due to my doctor having to do an emergency c section. So I traveled 1.5hrs for nothing oh well tomorrow it us!

So sorry that happened. Hope all goes well at your appointment today! Keep us posted:)


----------



## MissCassie

Thanks ladies for all your support it really means a lot :) especially since I am not getting much from my family.


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - I usually ov anywhere between cd17-30 on clomid. I took 100mg last month & had too many follies so they won't give me that. I'm hoping they will offer 75mg instead. I'm going for another scan in the morning so will see what they say. 

Misscassie - grrrrrr. I am so cross for you! :growlmad: I cannot believe they let you travel that far & then just told you to come back tomorrow!! Hope you get good news. I'm back at scan tomorrow so we can share results :flower:

:happydance: lainey! Glad you got there in the end!! Go get busy!!

Fern - enjoy the wedding bits nice to have time away from ttc - even if it's never too far from our thoughts.


----------



## Buttercup77

@fern81, all is going well. Last night was my 2nd day on clomid. I picked up ovidrel and back bbt since the wicked af is gone!! I go back in on Tuesday. Doing well w/ no symptoms :)

How are you? I hope you enjoyed the holiday!
@k4th, good luck to ya! xo

@lainey2277, good luck with your upcoming ovulation. If you don't mind me asking, are you doing timed bs with clomid?

How is everyone else doing?

I wish B&B had an app. It would make my life easier to post, lol!


----------



## Buttercup77

@missCassie, please let us know how your appointment went! :)


----------



## MissCassie

@k4th good luck with your scan today! Hopefully you have some great news!!


----------



## lace&pearls

k4th and miss cassie good luck with your scans!! 

Hope everyone is ok :thumbup: :flower: 

Thanks fern81 I figure the same, I started the clomid last night :happydance: so maybe I will try and book the scan for next month. :shrug: but in the mean time :dust: xxxxxx

I agree buttercup wish there was an app! xxx


----------



## MissCassie

So 200mg didn't work at all my biggest follie was only 0.6mm so very little.

I'm officially clomid resistant :cry: 
I'm devastated so much heartache it's very very frustrating.

So we are now going to save up our pennies for ivf.


----------



## Buttercup77

MissCassie said:


> So 200mg didn't work at all my biggest follie was only 0.6mm so very little.
> 
> I'm officially clomid resistant :cry:
> I'm devastated so much heartache it's very very frustrating.
> 
> So we are now going to save up our pennies for ivf.

I am sorry to hear that MissCassie and I'm sure you are devastated. This whole TTC is so hard but don't give up. Things are going to work out for you!! I'm keeping you in my prayers and believe our wings of hope will bring us through :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MissCassie

Buttercup77 said:


> MissCassie said:
> 
> 
> So 200mg didn't work at all my biggest follie was only 0.6mm so very little.
> 
> I'm officially clomid resistant :cry:
> I'm devastated so much heartache it's very very frustrating.
> 
> So we are now going to save up our pennies for ivf.
> 
> I am sorry to hear that MissCassie and I'm sure you are devastated. This whole TTC is so hard but don't give up. Things are going to work out for you!! I'm keeping you in my prayers and believe our wings of hope will bring us through :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I'm quite devastated about it. So is my partner we were really hopeful this month.

One of his work colleges mum works at a fertility Centre so we are going to go there for a second opinion.

Thank you for your support I really appreciate it and I hope you get your BFP very soon! :hugs:

LOTS OF :dust:


----------



## Fern81

Oh no MissCassie I feel very sad for you! Just know that we are all still here for you in the next step of your journey. And there ARE next steps. This is not the end. All things are possible and I believe in miracles!

My cousin ttc for 2 years 3 months, also clomid resistant, finally fell. Then when she went for her first scan they noticed abnormal growths everywhere. Turned out to be advanced cancer which had been missed on previous scans. Had to terminate the pregnancy and remove all the cancer including one of her ovaries, then cancer treatments for a looonnggg time. She almost didn't survive. Doctors also said she will never have kids. Today she is in remission, cancer free and has 2 kids. Miracle! We always have hope. Doctors also told me I will not have kids when I was first operated for endo in 2002. I don't believe them.

K4th thinking of u 2 hun. Let us know your outcome.

Buttercup - glad ur doing OK. Finished my clomid last night but AF is totally overstaying her welcome grrrrr!!!!

All the other ladies thinking of u!


----------



## k4th

Thanks for all the good luck everyone :flower:

Misscassie - I'm so sorry it didn't work. On other forums I've seen lots of people say they are clomid resistant but respond to femara (sp?). It's a similar type of drug to clomid in that you take it for a certain number of cycle days, but chemically it works very differently. I think getting a second opinion is a good idea - hopefully you can try something else before the expense of ivf. :hugs: :hugs: I really do feel for you, I was so hopeful for you. 

My scan went well. One 16mm follie & getting the trigger shot on sat morning. Feel rubbish for having better news than yours Misscassie :(

Fern - thanks for the story about your friend. A dreadful battle for her to face but such a happy ending. Hope we all get ours soon!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Oh no MissCassie I feel very sad for you! Just know that we are all still here for you in the next step of your journey. And there ARE next steps. This is not the end. All things are possible and I believe in miracles!
> 
> My cousin ttc for 2 years 3 months, also clomid resistant, finally fell. Then when she went for her first scan they noticed abnormal growths everywhere. Turned out to be advanced cancer which had been missed on previous scans. Had to terminate the pregnancy and remove all the cancer including one of her ovaries, then cancer treatments for a looonnggg time. She almost didn't survive. Doctors also said she will never have kids. Today she is in remission, cancer free and has 2 kids. Miracle! We always have hope. Doctors also told me I will not have kids when I was first operated for endo in 2002. I don't believe them.
> 
> K4th thinking of u 2 hun. Let us know your outcome.
> 
> Buttercup - glad ur doing OK. Finished my clomid last night but AF is totally overstaying her welcome grrrrr!!!!
> 
> All the other ladies thinking of u!

Congrats on finishing Clomid! :) I pray that AF goes away immediately! You are moving along!! ;) Have a wonderful day. xo


----------



## Buttercup77

@misscassie, That's a good idea to get a 2nd opinion, it certainly can't hurt.

Quick story: I was going to a RE group but they were unkind, showed no bedside manners as medical professionals and tried pushing me to do something I wasn't quite ready for before trying Clomid or clomid w/IUI's so we made a decision to leave the group, and we did. I am happier with the new RE group. After joining the new group I learn the old RE didn't have some key genetics bw done and come to find out I am a silent carrier of anemia but my husband isn't but if he was we would've needed genetic counseling before continuing ttc. This is something important to know when I become pregnant. 

I said that to say, we are our bodies own advocates and don't take one medical professionals opinion. I meant that in the kindest way, I hope I don't come across bossy:). Trust me I understand ttc is so hard, frustrating and overwhelming, etc. We've been trying for sometime and its easy to lose yourself during this process.

I'm praying for you and please keep us posted. xo

(((HUGSS)))


----------



## Buttercup77

Have a good day ladies!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies just a very quick post from me i'm following but am in Cyprus so can't get much reception.

Just a quicki - k4th yay on your follie :) good luck with the trigger tomorrow! 

Misscassie - hunny i'm so sorry but i thought i'd offer you some advice as i have ended up at the IVF route HOWEVER if you don't respond to clomid there ae more options before the cost of IVF. Firstly there is femera as the others have said but also you can do the injectibles that they use for IVF tailored to you and do natural BD which at my clinic is only £150 per round far better than the 5k for IVF i'd definately try it first or also there is IUI if you get the injectibles :) So please don't be too down you do have several options and also easy ones to get started on :) 

Hiya everyone else good luck too you all for oving, testing and so sorry to those who got the witch grrrrrrr 

Catch up when i'm home next week!! 

As for me i have my planning appt for IVF tuesday will go from there, this cycle is unmedicated i'm CD9 and still got random brown gunge ...weird. hey ho i've not temped either so far but plan to start tomorrow just to see if by some miracle i do ovulate :)


----------



## mommasboys2

This is my first cycle ever with clomid and I am experiencing some very unusual things this month. Was wondering if you ladies could give me your input on if this is normal while being on clomid. Last night 7 dpo when I went to bed I had this weird burning sensation that felt like it was in the right side of my uterus or near my right ovary and has continued all day today. I also woke up with very sore nipples yesterday (never happens I barely even notice I have bb's because they are so small) and today if my shirt touches them they hurt. Are these normal side effects of the clomid? Also this morning when I checked my cm it had a yellow tint to it so I am hoping the clomid is causing this and I'm not getting an infection. Any advice would be great thank you and GL to everyone for their BFP's this month!


----------



## Fern81

mommasboys2 said:


> This is my first cycle ever with clomid and I am experiencing some very unusual things this month. Was wondering if you ladies could give me your input on if this is normal while being on clomid. Last night 7 dpo when I went to bed I had this weird burning sensation that felt like it was in the right side of my uterus or near my right ovary and has continued all day today. I also woke up with very sore nipples yesterday (never happens I barely even notice I have bb's because they are so small) and today if my shirt touches them they hurt. Are these normal side effects of the clomid? Also this morning when I checked my cm it had a yellow tint to it so I am hoping the clomid is causing this and I'm not getting an infection. Any advice would be great thank you and GL to everyone for their BFP's this month!

Hi Hun I also had very sensitive bbs my first month on clomid in the 2nd half of the cycle. Started with sore nipples and later my bbs were sore, uncomfortable and heavy all the way through. It stopped hurting a few days after AF arrived. So that was due to the clomid cause I didn't ovulate so couldn't have been from "normal" hormones. Although you did ovulate so fx'ed that ur symptoms are not just clomid related!


----------



## lace&pearls

MissCassie so sorry to hear you're disappointing news :( I really hope there is an alternative for you, crossing my fingers and toes for you xxx


----------



## Buttercup77

@mommasboys2, my 1st month on clomid. My boobs /nips were sore and had cramping and pulling, just weird sensations going on but I summed it up to clomid doing its job.

Yesterday was my 4th day on clomid, not much going on other than a mild headache. 

Good luck to you!


----------



## Buttercup77

How is everyone doing?


----------



## mommasboys2

@fern and buttercup thanks ladies I'm chalking it all up to the clomid I just don't feel pregnant like I always have before. As much as I wished I was I'm just ready for AF so we can start out next cycle.


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup77 said:


> How is everyone doing?

Hi there Buttercup :)

Doing OK, temping and waiting to see if I will actually ovulate this month. I will already be ecstatic if I just manage that! CD 10(ish), 3rd day after last clomid.

How are you doing? What are your plans for the week; are u going for scans or trigger shots? Thinking about everyone so much every small triumph in the thread is a shared joy and every disappointment is something that we all can empathize with!

On that note: Ladies what would be the best protocol if one of us does get a BFP? I have noticed that sometimes it is preferred that one doesn't post a BFP to a TTC thread but rather just to a BFP announcement thread... to consider the ladies who can't face another's announcement. BUT how will we then know if one of our thread buddies has a BFP? I would really like to know if any one of u guys are successful cause am rooting so hard for u all!!! And we are sharing this journey so would like to share the joy as well.

Thoughts? :) 

:flower::hugs::dust:


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Had my trigger shot this morning. Not convinced it worked last month so we'll see. 

Fern - I think it's a good question. We all do want to know - BUT I'm aware that we're in the ltttc forum. I've been trying for two years & some days I can't face other peoples bfp's. Other ladies here have been trying much longer than I have so I think - out of courtesy - I would probably post in the bfp section & add a link here. So the news would be here but not "in your face" iykwim??? What do other people think?

Lol - having said that - I don't know how to actually post a link!!! Would be a learning curve :haha:


----------



## Fern81

k4th said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Had my trigger shot this morning. Not convinced it worked last month so we'll see.
> 
> Fern - I think it's a good question. We all do want to know - BUT I'm aware that we're in the ltttc forum. I've been trying for two years & some days I can't face other peoples bfp's. Other ladies here have been trying much longer than I have so I think - out of courtesy - I would probably post in the bfp section & add a link here. So the news would be here but not "in your face" iykwim??? What do other people think?
> 
> Lol - having said that - I don't know how to actually post a link!!! Would be a learning curve :haha:

Hi K4th hope the shot works :) :) !!!

That sounds like a great idea then ppl have the choice of reading the link :) And if u do manage to figure out how to post a link please share the knowledge lol I also don't know how. 

Have a good weekend hope u have a stress-free one!! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Hi there Buttercup :)
> 
> Doing OK, temping and waiting to see if I will actually ovulate this month. I will already be ecstatic if I just manage that! CD 10(ish), 3rd day after last clomid.
> 
> How are you doing? What are your plans for the week; are u going for scans or trigger shots? Thinking about everyone so much every small triumph in the thread is a shared joy and every disappointment is something that we all can empathize with!
> 
> On that note: Ladies what would be the best protocol if one of us does get a BFP? I have noticed that sometimes it is preferred that one doesn't post a BFP to a TTC thread but rather just to a BFP announcement thread... to consider the ladies who can't face another's announcement. BUT how will we then know if one of our thread buddies has a BFP? I would really like to know if any one of u guys are successful cause am rooting so hard for u all!!! And we are sharing this journey so would like to share the joy as well.
> 
> Thoughts? :)
> 
> :flower::hugs::dust:Click to expand...

Hi Fern81:)

Glad to hear you're OK, and moving along in your cycle! 
I'm doing OK, cd9 and finished clomid last night. I plan to run some errands and get some house work done while hubby is working. Tomorrow I plan to prepare for busy week - need lots of energy, lol. Tuesday is my bw and u/s day. I'm back to tempting now that AF is gone:happydance: I'm sure I'll find out when to trigger and date for IUI. I'm feeling good about this cycle and pray we make progress and get BFP's very soon.

I agree with you! I want to know especially when it's a thread member who has shared their journey why not allow them to share that announcement as it can be encouraging to other. And just because you get a BFP doesn't mean you don't need support or want to continue to support other members.:flower:

:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Had my trigger shot this morning. Not convinced it worked last month so we'll see.
> 
> Fern - I think it's a good question. We all do want to know - BUT I'm aware that we're in the ltttc forum. I've been trying for two years & some days I can't face other peoples bfp's. Other ladies here have been trying much longer than I have so I think - out of courtesy - I would probably post in the bfp section & add a link here. So the news would be here but not "in your face" iykwim??? What do other people think?
> 
> Lol - having said that - I don't know how to actually post a link!!! Would be a learning curve :haha:

Hi k4th, glad to hear you are moving along too:) 
I agree, that was a good question and I agree with you too. As someone who has been ttc for years i have found at times it's hard to face a BFP. Ttc is so hard and frustrating and unfair but I'm glad to have awesome forum/thread support buddies :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Have a good weekend ladies, rest up. It seems like we are all close in cycles and it will be a busy upcoming week!

Good luck!xoxo


----------



## k4th

Buttercup77 said:


> Ttc is so hard and frustrating and unfair but I'm glad to have awesome forum/thread support buddies :hugs:

^^ couldn't agree more :flower:

I'm away for a couple of days from tomorrow so may not get much chance to check in. Good luck for your scan tues buttercup!


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> Ttc is so hard and frustrating and unfair but I'm glad to have awesome forum/thread support buddies :hugs:
> 
> ^^ couldn't agree more :flower:
> 
> I'm away for a couple of days from tomorrow so may not get much chance to check in. Good luck for your scan tues buttercup!Click to expand...

Thanks, and good luck to you too!! Ttyl= talk to you later


----------



## Fern81

Hi Ladies

Just want to say all the best for the week ahead! How is everyone? Any news, ladies? _Anyone testing this week?_

I started temping last week Tues for the first time in my life lol and also started OPK today... also a first. No ovulation detected so far but still early days! (CD 11ish, 4th day after last clomid). After so many years of not being able to get even one BFP (started trying the first time *11 years* ago, have been trying on and off since then, now ttc cycle 7 with 2nd hubby) I've realised that I just have to go all out and do everything I can - it's just not going to happen "by itself" for me. 

At this stage I will be deliriously happy just to ovulate!

So my sister is off the BC pill just now (end of month) and as I've mentioned, she fell pregs immediately after stopping the pill with #1. Still having mixed feelings and feel so guilty. Will be very happy for her if it happens so fast again and also really sad for myself. Also saw a pregnant friend in the shop today and while I'm really happy for her it bothered me a lot to look at her belly and wonder if that is in my future or not. I do try my best to trust in God's plans but sometimes human nature takes over and I just wish I could know for sure.:shrug: even though I believe all things are possible maybe it's just not in my future??

Oh well. Sorry about all that I hope I didn't offend anyone just needed to get that off my chest. If I can't talk to u ladies abt this then I can't talk to anyone! :blush:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just want to say all the best for the week ahead! How is everyone? Any news, ladies? _Anyone testing this week?_
> 
> I started temping last week Tues for the first time in my life lol and also started OPK today... also a first. No ovulation detected so far but still early days! (CD 11ish, 4th day after last clomid). After so many years of not being able to get even one BFP (started trying the first time *11 years* ago, have been trying on and off since then, now ttc cycle 7 with 2nd hubby) I've realised that I just have to go all out and do everything I can - it's just not going to happen "by itself" for me.
> 
> At this stage I will be deliriously happy just to ovulate!
> 
> So my sister is off the BC pill just now (end of month) and as I've mentioned, she fell pregs immediately after stopping the pill with #1. Still having mixed feelings and feel so guilty. Will be very happy for her if it happens so fast again and also really sad for myself. Also saw a pregnant friend in the shop today and while I'm really happy for her it bothered me a lot to look at her belly and wonder if that is in my future or not. I do try my best to trust in God's plans but sometimes human nature takes over and I just wish I could know for sure.:shrug: even though I believe all things are possible maybe it's just not in my future??
> 
> Oh well. Sorry about all that I hope I didn't offend anyone just needed to get that off my chest. If I can't talk to u ladies abt this then I can't talk to anyone! :blush:

That's excellent Fern81! How are you adjusting to temping? 

I understand, some time ago I came to that same conclusion that I must do all I can, while I can. I know I was in denial thinking it would just happen again, and in my case it did, but I miscarried again. So I became sad, felt guilty and frustrated and wasted time over thinking but something clicked in me that wanted to try again with "help":hugs:.

If you don't mind me asking: do you see a gyn or RE? 

Ttc is so hard, frustrating and unfair, and especially when it's in your face, it can be difficult to be truly happy for others without thinking about your struggle and then guilt comes. know that you are not alone, my friend :hugs:Like you, I've been ttc for years and it's taxing but continue to be strong and know that your time is coming!! Believe that:flower::hugs:

I pray that you'll ovulate, get a bfp, Have healthy and happy 9mos!! xo


----------



## Fern81

:hugs:Thx Buttercup u always have a warm reply to share. Even though I haven't had a BFP I also haven't had the heartbreak of a mc and my heart goes out to you hun. I pray for a different ending for u this time!!!!! GL for ur scan tomorrow.

Temping is fine, but am an insomniac. Take hours to fall asleep, wake up during the night every hour or so, (last night fell asleep after 2 and was awake at 5) and then wake up very early again. My DH tosses & turns a lot & wakes me up on top of chronic insomnia lol so have NEVER gotten a whole 3hr block of sleep and wake up @ different time every morning. So in the meantime I try to lie very still and then take my temp at 5:30 :dohh: haha so we'll see if I get a clear picture! 

I see a gyn, have only seen her once though. My first gyn treated me for endo not fertility issues she just said I won't be able to have kids. I tried anyway (for years) without help and no luck. Second gyn I only saw once then she moved her practice to another city. Am going for an appt end of this cycle just to discuss options; and if it is another failure I think I must try for a specialist although my medical insurance won't pay for it and I can't really afford it :(. So we'll see!

GL darling ladies sending lotsa positive thoughts ur way!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> :hugs:Thx Buttercup u always have a warm reply to share. Even though I haven't had a BFP I also haven't had the heartbreak of a mc and my heart goes out to you hun. I pray for a different ending for u this time!!!!! GL for ur scan tomorrow.
> 
> Temping is fine, but am an insomniac. Take hours to fall asleep, wake up during the night every hour or so, (last night fell asleep after 2 and was awake at 5) and then wake up very early again. My DH tosses & turns a lot & wakes me up on top of chronic insomnia lol so have NEVER gotten a whole 3hr block of sleep and wake up @ different time every morning. So in the meantime I try to lie very still and then take my temp at 5:30 :dohh: haha so we'll see if I get a clear picture!
> 
> I see a gyn, have only seen her once though. My first gyn treated me for endo not fertility issues she just said I won't be able to have kids. I tried anyway (for years) without help and no luck. Second gyn I only saw once then she moved her practice to another city. Am going for an appt end of this cycle just to discuss options; and if it is another failure I think I must try for a specialist although my medical insurance won't pay for it and I can't really afford it :(. So we'll see!
> 
> GL darling ladies sending lotsa positive thoughts ur way!

Thank you Fern81!

We are complete opposite. I have epilepsy and take meds daily, so I'm out as soon as my head hits the pillow, :sleep:

I'm still struggling with temping every morning @ 5a :sleep:

A 2nd opinion can't hurt, wishing you lots of luck. when a door is closed, a window is opened! xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies I'm back from holidays!! I will read through and catch up properly later but just wanted to say hi!! 

Had my IVF planning appt today and actually found out i have a 14mm follie on my right ovary from a natural cycle this month so being rescanned friday - hopefully it will grow and i can have trigger - last chance before paying a huge amount of money!! IVF will start when AF arrives if not and my Embryo Transfer the fist 2 weeks of December - it takes sooooooooo long!!! 

On the announcing pregnancy subject i have been on b&b years now and i think its fine to post as we are all supporting each other. As hard as it is when someone gets a bfpit gives hope too so i say post away!! we are due a bfp on this thread - none yet?! So where is everyone in their cycle? how many in the 2ww?


----------



## mommasboys2

Well 13 dpo and bfn on frer this morning so now just to wait for af to show up. Super bummed as I was so hopefully this would be our month but looks like its on to our next cycle of Clomid. Gl ladies fx'd for lots of BFP's!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Sounds promising nimbec! Hope this cycle is it for you!!

I think posting the link would work best, if you want to see you can if not you can just keep scrolling. 

So I'm on cd 42 and I've had 3 days of temp jumping up! I'm not sure if this is good or not but I'm hoping maybe I just ovulated reeeally late! Idk, we shall see! Fx!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing?

AFM: I am cd12 and had my bw& u/s today, have a couple follicles, the largest 20,18 and 13. And tonight is ovidrel night, iui sched for Thursday. 

Good luck!!x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Sounds great, buttercup!! GL!!! We're all cheering you on!!


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Sounds great, buttercup!! GL!!! We're all cheering you on!!

Thanks Hun! Best of luck to you!xo


----------



## laullypop

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on much I've found it exceptionally hard this last month. 

I had my 100mg results back and they are even lower than 50mg. As I am not responding at all they have decided to wait until I have the ovarian drilling (should hear by January) and then start with clomid again. So we will be having atleast a few months off. :cry:

Im really struggling with it all at the moment so part of me thinks a break would be good, but I'm torn as I feel as though I'm wasting time! And it's all I can think about anyway. :wacko:

Good luck to you all, I'm sure I'll check now and again to see how everyone is doing :hugs: xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi Ladies

Buttercup and Nimbec - exciting news! Hope that it all works out this month. Buttercup gl with the appt friday!:happydance:

Laullypop - so sorry to hear that it didn't work for you hun. Fx'ed that the months "off" from trying will be over soon... or even result in a BFP. Keep us updated.:hugs:

MrsMcCurdy and Mommasboys - hang in there! MrsMcCurdy have u tested yet? Mommasboys your chart looks great at least you know that the clomid is working.

AFM - CD 14(ish), OPK's have started to get a light line, getting progressively darker each day but still negative. Temps are freaky and all over the place, prob because I got almost zero sleep this week, both me and DH working very late each night and up very early. We'll see.... just soooo badly want to ovulate. Still early days though as last cycle was abt 35 days so maybe I will O around day 20. Fx'ed for myself :)

:dust: everyone!


----------



## Buttercup77

@laullypop, I'm so sorry your body isn't responding to the meds but on the brighter side I heard other women who've had ovaruan drilling get good results, so best of luck to you. And maybe the small break maybe what's best. Please keep us posted. Sending my thoughts, prayers and positive energy your way! xo

@fern81, seems like you are making progress and that pos line is getter darker, and that's awesome!! 

Keep taking it one day at a time! FX'd for us all!:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

On another note, after returning home from IUI I had to take hubby to ER due to stomach pains and vomiting,ughh! I'm so tired with a headache and worried about hubs:wacko:


----------



## terri14

mommasboys2 said:


> Well 13 dpo and bfn on frer this morning so now just to wait for af to show up. Super bummed as I was so hopefully this would be our month but looks like its on to our next cycle of Clomid. Gl ladies fx'd for lots of BFP's!

Hi hun don't count u r self out set I didn't get a possitive until 18dpo xxx


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> Well 13 dpo and bfn on frer this morning so now just to wait for af to show up. Super bummed as I was so hopefully this would be our month but looks like its on to our next cycle of Clomid. Gl ladies fx'd for lots of BFP's!

So sorry for the neg test but don't count yourself out yet. Give it a few days and test again:flower:

Best of luck to you!


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup77 said:


> On another note, after returning home from IUI I had to take hubby to ER due to stomach pains and vomiting,ughh! I'm so tired with a headache and worried about hubs:wacko:

Buttercup is ur hubby OK? Shame u don't need any extra stress right now.


----------



## Fern81

Mommasboys - 

Hope u don't mind I had a peek at ur chart again and it looks as though it's turning triphasic? I agree with the other ladies don't give up hope and keep us updated please!


----------



## k4th

Hi all - I'm back from a few days break with hubby & dd. We had a fab time - we visited legoland, chessington, alton towers & went to the blackpool illuminations. Absolutely shattered now though!! I didn't temp while I was away so have guessed my ov day was cd20 (had hcg trigger on cd18). I had pinching cramps on my right up until then, followed by creamy cm. my temps seem to have shifted now I'm back home so I'm hoping we got the timing right. I'm cd24 today - so we'll see. Not feeling hugely hopeful this month - but I think it's partly because I hate blue lines on ff instead of red ones :growlmad:

Laullypop - I'm so sorry you're not responding well to the clomid. I hope the drilling works for you - I know two ladies who got bfp's immediately after drilling. I so hope that you join that club. I understand how frustrating the wait will be though. :hugs:

Buttercup - hope your hubby is ok & iui all went to plan. 

Fern - yay for opk getting darker - hope you get a positive in the next few days!

Nimbec - hope you had a fab holiday!! & :happydance: for a follie off clomid! Keep us updated with your ivf appointments (if you need them!) - December really does seem so close!! 

Mommasboys - I've peeked at your chart too. It's looking really good!!! I have everything crossed for you to get our first clomid club bfp :)


----------



## mommasboys2

I took a dollar store test this morning and it was negative. Just waiting on af to show up now maybe 2nd round will work.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

K4th sounds like you had a fab time and yay for being halfway through tww fx this is your month - you only need the one follie :) 

mommasboys I agree with the others see if AF turns up - how many days is your LP normally? 

Buttercup ugh sorry to hear about dh - is he ok? Also glad IUI went ok and welcome to the 2ww :) 

Fern fx to a pos opk soon!! 

Laullypop sorry to hear about the clomid not working - I also have heard good stories after drilling!! fx for you - do you have a date? sorry if i have missed it! 

Well as for me i'm super disappointed, i went to be rescanned today and my follie had only grown 1mm in 4 days :( They basically told me this cycle was OUT :( :( now they say i have to wait for AF then start birth control and will time egg collection for the first week in January - that seems so so so far away at this point!! They basically told me there is no point trying naturally anymore. DH is now doubting whether we should do the IVF.....its the cost implications and he says once we are in it then we will have to keep going until we get a baby as its so so so much money BUT he is then questioning the schooling costs for 2 - they would have to go to private school otherwise they will be taught in Welsh and we don't speak it so that would be cruel! (controversial subject here in Wales at the moment! lol) He says we have a lovely life a perfect son, comfertable money wize.....should we really jeapodize all this???! So whilst i get that and i really do - i just can't help feeling i want another child.......but i worry about the stress and strain on the relationship......OMG so we have 2-3 weeks to decide untill AF arrives - he has said its 'my call' pressure pressure ;(

Sorry for the rant!!


----------



## k4th

Aw nimbec :( sorry to hear your follie hasn't grown much. Are you doing opks? They could be wrong about trying naturally - I'd have the opks until AF arrives. Jan does seem a long time away - but with your ds; Halloween, bonfire night & Christmas might help to pass the time? :hugs: 

I know what you mean about the ivf. I brought it up with hubby today (we had a date day at the cinema whilst dd was at nursery - was super romantic with me talking ivf lol!). I want to be realistic about where we may end up & with having dd I'm pretty sure we'd have to go private. We talked about the cost & all the other things we could do with that money - versus a lifetime of happiness - IF it works. We went round & round in circles - both of us sitting on the fence really. *sigh* if someone could tell us we WOULD or WOULDNT have another I could cope - it's the not knowing & wondering where to draw the line & try to move on. So sad even thinking about that possibility :(


----------



## mommasboys2

Nimbec- My normal lp is 15 days so I should start today anytime I guess we will see but not hopefully after getting a bfn this late. :(


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> On another note, after returning home from IUI I had to take hubby to ER due to stomach pains and vomiting,ughh! I'm so tired with a headache and worried about hubs:wacko:
> 
> Buttercup is ur hubby OK? Shame u don't need any extra stress right now.Click to expand...

Hi, yes he's doing better, thank God cause I was so worried. 

How are you?


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Aaaww Nimbec and K4th seeing as I don't have kids yet I can't really imagine what you guys are going through. But I pray for all you ladies and really hope that you get the peace and answers that you need!

Buttercup really glad your hubby is OK. ER is never a happy place but at least it turned out OK! Now for a restful tww!

MrsMcCurdy hope that there is still a chance for a BFP; I have heard many times that clomid can lengthen one's luteal phase so maybe?? In any case whatever happens we are here for you!!!

K4th sounds like such a nice holiday break. DH and I'm also going away for a break in the bush next weekend (enjoying summer in South Africa!) and soooo looking forward to it. Hopefully I will have ovulated by then so we can stop with the babymaking BD and just do it for fun hehe! Have been DTD every single night and a bit fed up with the planned/routine BD. Sorry if that's TMI but I'm sure most of you know what I mean :blush: Today's OPK still darker than yesterday so hopefully will have a pos soon! Very excited :)

Girls lots of good wishes for all of you and here's to a LOVELY weekend! xxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Hi all - I'm back from a few days break with hubby & dd. We had a fab time - we visited legoland, chessington, alton towers & went to the blackpool illuminations. Absolutely shattered now though!! I didn't temp while I was away so have guessed my ov day was cd20 (had hcg trigger on cd18). I had pinching cramps on my right up until then, followed by creamy cm. my temps seem to have shifted now I'm back home so I'm hoping we got the timing right. I'm cd24 today - so we'll see. Not feeling hugely hopeful this month - but I think it's partly because I hate blue lines on ff instead of red ones :growlmad:
> 
> Laullypop - I'm so sorry you're not responding well to the clomid. I hope the drilling works for you - I know two ladies who got bfp's immediately after drilling. I so hope that you join that club. I understand how frustrating the wait will be though. :hugs:
> 
> Buttercup - hope your hubby is ok & iui all went to plan.
> 
> Fern - yay for opk getting darker - hope you get a positive in the next few days!
> 
> Nimbec - hope you had a fab holiday!! & :happydance: for a follie off clomid! Keep us updated with your ivf appointments (if you need them!) - December really does seem so close!!
> 
> Mommasboys - I've peeked at your chart too. It's looking really good!!! I have everything crossed for you to get our first clomid club bfp :)

K4th! Welcome back and I hope you enjoyed your holiday!
Hubs is better and iui's went well, but will continue bd'ing eod. I'm keeping my FX'd for you hunny bunny! xo:hugs:


----------



## k4th

Fern - I know what you mean about "forced" bd. Its hard work sometimes! Much nicer to bd for fun :thumbup:

Buttercup - glad he's ok! & good to hear your iui went well. Fx'd this is your month!!!!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks k4th i will do the opk's but seeing as i only had the one follie that only grew 1mm in 4 days its not looking possible for this cycle :( Thanks for sharing what you and dh are discussing its such a hard decision isn't it! I know 100% for sure if i didn't have Harrison i'd do IVF and spend the money but i'm not 100% sure its the right thing to risk the 'balance' now ugh like u say if only we had answers then that would be fine :) 

Fern omg i'm so with you on the Bding LOL!! I'm sick to death of having to do it 'when' we should not because we 'want' too! its totally normal to feel that way fx you don't have to do much longer!

Buttercup glad to hear he is ok and like k4th said fx this is your month.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Ttc is so hard!! I'm trying to find a new hobby to help pass time and help not obsess over everything that has to do with anything babies or ttc. 
Anyone else started new hobbies too? 

Fern- thanks but I tested yesterday and it was a bfn and today I've started some brown spotting so I'm thinking AF is on her way. And that's ok. I just wanted Something to happen, getting tired of being in limbo. But I do so wish it had been positive yesterday... Oh well, next cycle! 

GL ladies!


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - sorry AF looks like she's coming. I'm VERY jealous of a 15 day lp though! I'm sure the extra waiting drives you crazy - but mine is only usually 9-10 days which worries me :( as for hobbies - I've tried loads to take my mind off ttc! I did crochet for about a year & made a beautiful rainbow picnic blanket. I kind of overdid it & got bored - it was great for relieving nervous tension though. The one that has really stuck for me is baking. I love it! Anything from bread to fruit scones to fully iced & decorated birthday cakes! I try to give lots away so I don't eat it all :blush: I've tried running & yoga sporadically but never manage to keep exercising - I find it so hard to maintain. What are you thinking of trying?

Nimbec - I'm with you. If we didn't have dd I'd do ivf and anything else I possibly could. But I worry about the financial & emotional stress it could put on our whole family now and it could all be for nothing if it doesn't work out. Such a tough call. :hugs: I have no advice but I do understand the torment :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hobbies- dr said I just HAVE to exercise to help lower stress which has a negative effect on fertility. So I try to do some at least 4-5 days a week. My fav is running/walking outside to look at all the trees and flowers (spring/summer here) just to get out of my head. I'm also studying, that helps. Doing my degree through online university, many short courses and certificates available if you are into that kind of thing.

K4th am so trying not to eat too many carbs but at the same time wish you were my neighbour. ... so that you could "give away" your baked goods to me! PM me a fruit muffin recipe please DH loves those!

Afm- so confused (again)! Maybe you ladies who have been temping and opk'ing longer can help me. My opks are still getting darker, yesterday darkest so far but not +yet. Now ff has detected a temp shift and indicates I ovulated on Wednesday?? But I don't think my temps are that reliable cause of chronic very bad insomnia and also slight bladder infection since yesterday. Any advice? Keep doing opk's? I have only done 1 a day so might have missed a surge?

Oh our weird and wonderful bodies!


----------



## k4th

Fern - when you say "fruit muffin" are you after a fruit scone (cut it in half and add butter & jam) or a little fruit cake that you eat alone? Lol - I take recipe requests seriously!!! Well done on the exercise - it really is essential in pcos I just find it so hard to stay motivated. 

As for your chart/opks - can you post a link so we can take a look? If you're not convinced your temps are accurate I would keep bd-ing & doing opks. It's possible you missed your surge & caught it on the way up or down - some women do have shorter surges than others. BUT your opk "should" have been positive 24 hours before your temp rise - so Monday or Tuesday. If you feel they're getting darker since then it's likely that ff is wrong. Until you've temped a few months it's difficult to say what's normal for you hun. Hth :)


----------



## Fern81

k4th said:


> Fern - when you say "fruit muffin" are you after a fruit scone (cut it in half and add butter & jam) or a little fruit cake that you eat alone? Lol - I take recipe requests seriously!!! Well done on the exercise - it really is essential in pcos I just find it so hard to stay motivated.
> 
> As for your chart/opks - can you post a link so we can take a look? If you're not convinced your temps are accurate I would keep bd-ing & doing opks. It's possible you missed your surge & caught it on the way up or down - some women do have shorter surges than others. BUT your opk "should" have been positive 24 hours before your temp rise - so Monday or Tuesday. If you feel they're getting darker since then it's likely that ff is wrong. Until you've temped a few months it's difficult to say what's normal for you hun. Hth :)

Oops I mean fruit scone :dohh: Just the idea is making me crave them insanely; started fitting bikini's this morning for next weekend's break though and feel so fat! So am going to paleo eat for a week (I can hear DH laughing) and bake scones (and muffins :)) to take on the weekend away :thumbup:

I don't really want to post the whole chart at the moment since I am still using the 30 day trial and it is full of minute detail and nonsense I am literally charting EVERYTHING :blush: so feel a bit shy about it! But maybe will try to post just a link? Don't know how though! Will also do another OPK today and see. At the moment it "feels" like I ovulated last night but that is just a feeling!!! :shrug:


----------



## Fern81

By the way K4th in South Africa we call everything scone-related a muffin :) except if it is a flattish white scone made with white flour. If it is more round and has the muffin-top (literally haha) we call it a muffin no matter what type of flour it's made of!


----------



## k4th

Fern - I love bread words!! Interesting to know you call them all muffins. I call a bun a "barm-cake" and other places in the uk call them teacakes. I love hearing about dialects etc. Delia (a British chef) is the queen of scones - this recipe is fab https://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/cuisine/european/english/rich-fruit-scones.html

Sometimes a "feeling" is your best bet! When you have chance have a mess around with your ff. I put more on my chart than shows up in my link - you can save settings so you only share certain details. No worries if you don't want to share - it does get quite personal at times lol!!


----------



## Fern81

So I just had my first ever positive poas event!!! Positive OPK. Clearly darker than control line. Am ecstatic :). SO am thinking the higher temps are just due to UTI or maybe the fact that I had barely any sleep last night. I tested at 04H30 and it was lower than at 05H30, but entered the latter data since I just always do. Don't always know when to temp in any case since my insomnia is so hectic; so have decided to just test every morning at the same time and try to lie still if I am awake before then. Am awake every hour during the night in any case:wacko:
Never realized how much I wake up during the night before I started checking the clock every time I wake up. Now with the temping I check the time every time I wake up and it's literally 30 min to an hour's sleep that I get in at a time, with long waking spells in between. Crazy. 

Thanks for letting me vent re temping and being so excited about the OPK! Being 99% sure that I am ovulating this month is just putting me on :cloud9:. One step in the right direction!

Question: does one ovulate even when follicles are small/low quality eggs? Or only when follicles/eggs are large enough?


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone today?

17 dpo and no af in sight idk what to think at this point I didn't test today bc I didn't want to see another bfn. I think I will go to the doctor Monday if af isn't here to see what is going on.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies!
Hope everyone is doing well in their cycles!!

Since I no longer shop like I used to, loll, so my hobby is reading, and depending on what's going on in my life and how big the book is, I can read 5 books per week lol. I know I'm an addict:shrug:

Since my IUI, my emotions have been all over the place. I feel extra hormonal, ughh:shrug: and the uncertainty is driving me mad, lol! I'm with you on the bd'ing, we try to be spontaneous but it's so hard because we're trying to achieve a goal so timing is important:winkwink:

And I'm also "shy" to post my ff chart but it's a work on:blush:

I wish everyone the best of luck and keeping my FX'd for us all! xo


----------



## averiejeanne

Can I join? 

We've been TTC for almost a year and a half, so far diagnosed with PCOS. First cycle Clomid 50MG, FSH, trigger shot and timed intercourse. Currently on day 3 of clomid.


----------



## k4th

:hi: averiejeanne. Good luck with your clomid cycle. You're very welcome here!

Fern - yay :happydance: whoop whoop!!!!!! So happy for your positive opk!!!!! I have ovulated rubbish eggs before (only known by rubbish temps one month compared to my norm BUT you have been waiting to ov so I'm sure it will be a good one for you !) 

Mommasboys - your temps are still high & it's progesterone that keeps it there. Test again... You never know..... Ff shows later bfp's after bfn's than yours would be if you search the charts there. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> So I just had my first ever positive poas event!!! Positive OPK. Clearly darker than control line. Am ecstatic :). SO am thinking the higher temps are just due to UTI or maybe the fact that I had barely any sleep last night. I tested at 04H30 and it was lower than at 05H30, but entered the latter data since I just always do. Don't always know when to temp in any case since my insomnia is so hectic; so have decided to just test every morning at the same time and try to lie still if I am awake before then. Am awake every hour during the night in any case:wacko:
> Never realized how much I wake up during the night before I started checking the clock every time I wake up. Now with the temping I check the time every time I wake up and it's literally 30 min to an hour's sleep that I get in at a time, with long waking spells in between. Crazy.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent re temping and being so excited about the OPK! Being 99% sure that I am ovulating this month is just putting me on :cloud9:. One step in the right direction!
> 
> Question: does one ovulate even when follicles are small/low quality eggs? Or only when follicles/eggs are large enough?

Not sure how I missed this earlier but congrats on the pos opk!! That's wonderful news and progress.:happydance: Please don't quote me but I believe one does ovulate even if the follicles are small or low quality. Keeping my FX'd for you:hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

k4th said:


> :hi: averiejeanne. Good luck with your clomid cycle. You're very welcome here!
> 
> Fern - yay :happydance: whoop whoop!!!!!! So happy for your positive opk!!!!! I have ovulated rubbish eggs before (only known by rubbish temps one month compared to my norm BUT you have been waiting to ov so I'm sure it will be a good one for you !)
> 
> Mommasboys - your temps are still high & it's progesterone that keeps it there. Test again... You never know..... Ff shows later bfp's after bfn's than yours would be if you search the charts there. Good luck!!!!

I just do not feel pregnant at all and (tmi) I started getting more milky watery cm this afternoon that actually made me think that af was here because it soaked my undies. I always get watery cm before af but it is normally clear. This month it has went back and forth between creamy and milky watery. I also have had this nagging pain near my right ovary so I am wondering if maybe the Clomid caused a cyst (never had one so I'm not sure what they feel like). I have been reading that cysts can cause your period to be late to maybe that is it. If I don't start tomorrow I will test Monday before I go to the doctor as I need to know so I can start my shots if I am pregnant.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Mommasboys- your chart looks extremely promising still!! Definitely go see your doc on Monday if you can!!

Fern- Yay for your positive opk!!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!! 

Sounds like everyone stays busy! I've started tinkering with making a fairy garden. Kind of just something small and I don't need to buy much, just stuff around the house. We'll see how it goes! I also love reading! 

So on a side note, I think It is time for me to mentally change how I think of ttc, not put so much mental energy into it. I found out today that I was right when I saw my SIL chart and told her she was pregnant 2 weeks ago. I knew it was coming but still quite shaken by it I guess. She was only off the pill 3 months... Just feels like a slap in the face from life. Not mad at them or anything, very happy for them actually! They'll make great parents! But why not the person who's been trying for over a year...? Sorry, ending rant now...


----------



## nimbec

Mommasboys good luck at the docs hope they are helpful - can you get an ultrasound to check for cysts? Are you on a monitored cycle? 

Mrsmccurdy gosh i SO understand how you feel it seems so unfair that some people can just get pregnant so easily :( hugs hopefully you will be next in the familly! 

Averiejeanie Hi and welcome! fx all goes well for you!

Fern i don't sleep well at all either BUT have found an amazing app that makes my temps work - you can take it whatever time you wake up with the longest gap! Its worked a treat with me!! https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Well ladies i had given up as clinic told me this cycle was no good on friday as follie hadn't really grown since monday (1mm) BUT we carried on everyother dtd and i got a pos OPK this morning sooooooooo now i'm wondering if the follie had a sudden growth spurt or whether i'm just releasing the small one....we are dtd just incase - so confusing, i want to get the clinic to rescan me tomorrow so i can decide whether to 'hope' or not but it is a 3hr round trip and hubby says there is no point :( I see his point of view but if the follie is still small at least i don't have to spend 2 weeks saying 'maybe' 'could be' etc! He is now talking about waiting till March for IVF so i'm feeling quite down today....Jan was far enough away! He gets a bonus end of Jan which was why he suggested it - we will be financially better off then but oh my its ages away!!


----------



## Fern81

Averiejeanne, welcome! Hope you find a lot of great support from this thread :).

Mommasboys we are all thinking of you hun, please keep us updated xxxx 

MrsMcCurdy the fairy garden sounds awesome! Am stealing the idea for December holidays. And vent away darl. Know how you feel. My sister is trying now as well and she fell pregnant with her first dd the first month that she stopped bc..... will be happy and sad (for myself) if it happens immediately this time too. We all understand! 

K4th and Buttercup gl for the rest of limbo! Hope this coming week is a good one. Boo for hormonal effects...

Nimbec how are you doing? 

My temps are still climbing so I think I did o on friday and then caught the downsurge on Saturday. Unless it is pre-o temp spike; just happy that it's happening! 

Thanks ladies for your wonderful positivity and support. Thinking of u all.


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec we crossed posts :) oh I really hope you do release a viable eggie. I have heard of people ovulating smallish ova and then still have perfect babies, just wasn't sure if it was really possible that's why I asked the question earlier. So we are tww buds :) taking that + opk as a good sign!


----------



## Fern81

Oh yes thx so much Nimbec for the website!!!!! Very helpful!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Fern yes tww buddies :) Lets hope the time flies by - although they always seem to be the slowest 2 weeks eva! 

K4th how many dpo are you now?


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - I know what you mean about putting less mental energy into ttc. I'm trying really hard not to focus on it or get my hopes up this month. 

Buttercup - hope the drs goes well. And if it's not a surprise late bfp then I hope they can sort you out quickly :hugs:

Nimbec - I had a scan on cd11 this month and had no follies over 10mm - largest was 9mm. On cd13 I had one 16mm follie so it ballooned!! Hope the same happened for you. So happy you've got a positive opk!! I'm 6-7 dpo today - I didn't temp while I was away so not 100% sure. 

Fern - when are you going away? Hope your first clomid 2ww doesn't drag too much for you!!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks K4th :) I hope so too! I guess i'll never know! Unless of course i get that BFP , now that would be a story!! Currently looking at finance options for the IVF. I'm pretty sure we are going to do it now, hubby ideally wants to wait till March (after he gets a bonus) but if we are doing this i'm not sure i can wait if you know what i mean i just want to get on with it!!! So i'm looking at other options like interest free credit cards for 6 months etc and loans......maybe even remortgage the house :0!!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks ladies I will definitely keep you guys updated as to what the dr says tomorrow. My temp went up slightly this morning so not really sure what to think... I know they say 18 days of high temps after ovulation is good but I still can't help but wonder if I have a cyst and if that could be keeping my temps up hopefully will find out soon.


----------



## nimbec

Mommasboys2 make sure you ask then to do a hcg blood test as no good doing their urine test it will be the same as at home! Also make sure its the Quantitative not Qualitative test because then you will know if you have any hcg in your system rather than just a straight yes/no! 

Hope this helps and good luck - your chart looks great PLUS i have a cyst and it never did that to my chart.....


----------



## Fern81

K4th - thanks for the tips, have attached my censored crazy chart :) feel free to comment on it! Really hoping my temps stay high then I will know for sure I have ovulated.

We are just going away next Friday (10 Oct) to the Sunday; weekend break. But our first break this year and we are both looking forward to getting away. Right in the middle of the tww so it will help take my mind off things. 

How are you symptom wise?


----------



## k4th

Fern - Oooh I love chart browsing!!! Yours looks good - if your temps were accurate if say you could have ov'd either fri or sat but I'd put my money on sat with the +opk on Friday. Hopefully another handful of high temps will get you your crosshairs!!! A weekend away sounds lovely & perfect timing to de-stress in the tww. 

Nimbec - a zero percent credit card sounds perfect if your oh will have the cash to pay it off at the end of jan. Remortgaging could cost quite a lot interest-wise in the long run. I understand why you don't want to wait though.... Excited for you!

I've had pretty sore bb's today. Only ever had them with very light periods when I've not ov'd well. Don't feel it's a good sign. We'll see.... No other symptoms - so a question for this who have the trigger... Did anyone have pregnancy symptoms immediately after the trigger? I don't have ANYTHING - so I figure I wouldn't get any pg symptoms until my hcg was above 10000 (that's what the shot is). Thoughts?


----------



## Braven05

Hi everyone,

Wondering if I can join the party? I am starting my first round of clomid tomorrow...I hope. I'm super nervous about it! I hear anything from some people only have mild hot flashes to some having awful hormonal reactions. I'm not typically a hormonal personal, so hopefully that will have some bearing on my reaction. :shrug:

Anyway, I'm 34 and my husband and I have been TTC baby #2 for over 2 years now. We stopped using protection when my 3 year old was just 11 months old. I continued to breastfeed her until she was 2 so we had to wait for any kind of help until after we had been fully weaned for 6 months.

I saw my ob/gyn and he did a quick ultrasound of my ovaries in May and then a couple weeks later I asked for a prolactin check because I was still producing milk and thought maybe it was up or something. My periods are regular, they come every single month and although my cycle is slightly longer than normal, I generally have signs of ovulation every month too. My periods aren't super heavy and only last between 3 and 5 days. Prolactin came back normal so he told me to lose weight and see the RE. 

I was exercising and lost a little bit of weight but it didn't do anything to my cycles. I didn't think weight was to blame anyways because I was regular. Anyways, so I saw the RE in August and he sent me for bloodwork to see if i was ovulating, then he had me set up an hsg. Bloodwork showed I was ovulating and hsg showed tubes all clear.

I called back and got a follow up appointment after it was clear we hadn't conceived last cycle. DH came with me last week when we went for the follow up. The RE immediately said that since the bloodwork showed I was ovulating and the hsg showed my tubes were clear he wanted to go right to clomid and iui. 

I had totally been expecting the clomid and maybe an SA for DH. I asked about the SA and he said they'd do it when they wash the sperm for the iui and that since my DH has 3 kids already (2 from a previous marriage), he wasn't all that worried about him developing a sudden issue. I was not at all expecting the iui though.

I said that to him and he said, "You're 34 years old, we're wasting time." So we're going ahead with the plan hopefully. I say hopefully because when I went to get the clomid on Friday and ask about the hcg they said I needed pre-approval for the hcg and I would have to wait. So I called today and she said it could take up to 10 business days, which would be too late.

So I'm going to get on the phone with the doctor tomorrow morning to make sure they contacted the insurance and then the insurance to see if I can get a time frame. This is so frustrating because it's time sensitive. I'm assuming I'm starting the clomid tomorrow regardless. Maybe we're going to have a cycle with clomid and no iui first if we can't get the trigger shot in time. :dohh:

Sorry for the novel. Anyways, clomid tomorrow, yay....


----------



## Fern81

Hi Braven you are very welcome! Sounds good that tubes are open, you are ovulating and no S issues for your DH. You have a lot going for you! So fxed this is your month!

Mommasboys- let us know what the doctor said hun, thinking of you!

K4th - didn't have trigger so won't be any help there but my bbs were also super sensitive last month and apparently that can just be a SE of the clomid? Seeing as clomid mimics all the pregnancy signs, grrrr! When are you testing? 

Me- so my temps are slightly down again today but still relatively high, (Nimbec your weblink helps a lot), what a zigzag chart I think next time will temp vag! Still dtd every day in case....urgh hope the temps stay up!

How is everyone else? X


----------



## k4th

Chart is looking good fern!! Yay for crosshairs :happydance:

Braven - :hi: you're very welcome! I think I remember your username from baby club or toddlers. My dd is also 3 and we've been trying for two years as well. It's really tough. I've had five clomid cycles this year - my symptoms haven't been too bad at all! I take my clomid in the evening so I get most of my hot flashes at night rather than during the day (but they're pretty mild). I had one cycle at 100mg instead of my usual 50mg and had some wierd visual side effects - but I wasn't a crazy hormonal monster or anything!! I'm on timed bd with monitoring & hcg shot. Had no symptoms from that either. Hopefully you won't get lots of unpleasant side effects either. I hope you get the go ahead from your insurance today - good luck & let is know :)


----------



## nimbec

K4th no i didn't have any preggy symptoms from the trigger any of the times i took it - apparently it doesn't mimic symptoms which is interesting! I had pregnancy symptoms last time much before the 10,000 mark so i guess as its synthesized it may be different - who knows! Fx this is your month, honestly i have come to the conclusion there really is no way of knowing, symptom spotting keeps our brains amused but really just stresses us out :( but we all can't help doing it!! When do you plan to test? 

Welcom Braven I have had 12 doses of clomid in total (the maximum allowd) The first 2-3 cycles I had horrid side effects headaches, hormonal etc but that was ttc my first- this time i have been fine so hopefully you will be ok! fx the insurance pull their finger out!!!

Fern YAY for the crosshairs :) glad the ajuster page helps - i have found it a godsend :) welcome to the tww! 

As for me another pos OPK today and no temp shift so i guess i'll get my shift tomorrow morning if i actually get one lol! So fed up of the bding - DH is great he can just go from nothing to 'ready' and i'm like whoaaa hang on i need a few minutes....lol I'm using concieve plus but when your mentally not in the mood its tough :( Thats the one good thing i'm looking forward to with regard to the ivf , no forced BD!!! We actually normally have a great sex life but ttc makes it so hard :( anyway rant over - sorry!! Just annoyed we have to do it again tonight as not got a high temp!!


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec - hahaha I hear you! We are STILL dtd every day because I'm just a nervous nelly.... Since this is my first month properly charting I have nothing to compare this chart to; am so scared that we stop doing it and I actually ovulate later than what it seems.*Especially because my chart is so ambiguous, +OPK after temps started to climb? Really??  *So will probably keep on "forcing" it for the rest of the week, and then I just need our weekend to be romantic omw so tired of baby-making.

Fxed for your temp SPIKE and sustained rise soon!!! I'll be keeping an eye on that chart of yours ;) to watch for the good news.

Saw a friend in the shops yesterday; she just had her 2nd baby. She asked me when I will start having kids, I'm older than her... I told her that we're trying but it's not happening. So we chat about other things, then after a few minutes she says AGAIN: "Well you just HAVE to get it together and start having kids soon" I wanted to strangle her! I have literally been trying for 11 years (on and off) and I have NEVER had a BFP! That is so freaking awful!!!!! I even had a nightmare last night that DH admitted to cheating on me with high school girls because "their bodies are perfect". He really wants kids and I feel soooo imperfect cause I haven't been able to give him any. At least it SEEMS like I ovulated. Praying so hard. Today is a hard day for me I think because of the nightmares and slight temp drop. :(

Urgh. At least I have lost some weight before bikini-time (by eating no carbs while simultaneously craving K4th's cakes and scones like crazy). Our weekend break can't come soon enough!


----------



## k4th

Fern - nobody understands unless they've been through this ttc nightmare. I'm sure your hubby loves you for you!! 

Nimbec - two days positive opk is great - hopefully your own body is maturing that egg!! Word of warning - one month I had 4 (yes FOUR) days of positive opks & a temp shift 24 hours after that. So don't get disheartened if it takes a while. It is super frustrating but worth it for that natural temp shift :thumbup:


----------



## nimbec

Thanks ladies!! 

Fern have you tried altering your chart with the app i gave you? it may change o date as you have an open circle the day of your pos opk - i suspect you O'd where it says 2dpo or you have a slow rise which is perfectally possible you post o temps are higher than pre o so all good!! Something definitely happened its just when!! I would also take out your pos opk and see what FF says with just temps as you may find that you O'd in the evening before or even night and thats why the temp shift is after the pos opk if you know what i mean. - also FF changes its mind sometimes the more temps and data you add etc. The reason you have dotted cross hairs is that the temps don't match the opk result. I'm so impatient and have charted for too many years that i know all the tricks lol! As for hubby i'm sure he loves you - its such a hard struggle this is a cruel journey and your friend should not have said what she did, people can be very insensitive!!!! 

k4th fx it doesn't take that long i'm not sure my insides could take it pahhahahahaha!! Fern i'm super impressed at your bd dedication i don't think i'd be able to walk let alone sit down ;) I so so hope it works for you both.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the support and kind words ladies you are making me feel better! Last month was much more difficult with no chart, much less knowledge about what is going on, and no forum buddies. What a difference this month. 

Nimbec yes I did tweak my temps a bit, I suspect the open circles are due to me adding "sleep deprived" to special data in ff. The only closed circles I have are where I didn't note sleep deprived. Also (the thought came to me as I was washing my car) I took pain&fever meds a few nights before bed cause I was having a lot of pelvic pressure/pain. So maybe that lowered my temps a bit on certain days? I didn't take note of when I took it though so just a thought.

By the way yes at least DH is supportive as well and has said many times that he loves me regardless, thanks girls for reminding me :blush:. Maybe he is also a bit sad but he doesn't say it out loud. Sometimes when he prays for me and for us to conceive I get a bit emotional. He said such a heartfelt prayer last night. From what I've read on this thread most of the hubbies are supportive and involved in the whole process; quite a pleasant surprise!

Have a lovely rest of today and Nimbec jip keep everything crossed for a BFP except your legs! :haha:


----------



## Braven05

k4th said:


> Chart is looking good fern!! Yay for crosshairs :happydance:
> 
> Braven - :hi: you're very welcome! I think I remember your username from baby club or toddlers. My dd is also 3 and we've been trying for two years as well. It's really tough. I've had five clomid cycles this year - my symptoms haven't been too bad at all! I take my clomid in the evening so I get most of my hot flashes at night rather than during the day (but they're pretty mild). I had one cycle at 100mg instead of my usual 50mg and had some wierd visual side effects - but I wasn't a crazy hormonal monster or anything!! I'm on timed bd with monitoring & hcg shot. Had no symptoms from that either. Hopefully you won't get lots of unpleasant side effects either. I hope you get the go ahead from your insurance today - good luck & let is know :)

I remember you too K4th! Sorry it's taken you so long as well. This stinks! :nope:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies!

Wow this thread has been busy!! Welcome AverieJeanne and Braven05, may you find support in our awesome group with awesome forum buddies! x:flower:

@Mommasboys2, you never know, so don't give up. Please keep us updated! FX'd for you!:hugs:
@Nimbec , thanks for sharing that link, it's very helpful! Anything is possible, so don't give up! FX'd for you! :hugs:
@k4th, I used the trigger last week and it made me really hormonal:wacko:

@Fern81, its's a blessing to have supportive spouses especially when ttc. Continue to pray and stay encouraged, my friend:hugs:

AFM: I'm 4dpo, feeling less hormonal and some slight cramping:shrug:
I'm a little bummed b/c I forgot to check my temp yesterday moring. I hope it doesn't throw my charting off too much, uggh. I go in tomorrow for bw. I'm kind of nervous because I've lost some enthusiasm since my husband ER visit, idk:shrug:

Sorry if I missed anyone. Best of luck and keeping FX'd for us all!


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing today?

Well afm still no af temp is still up and bfn yesterday afternoon so frustrated with this cycle. I have to be at the doctor at 2:30 so praying for some answers. If I do not have a cyst casuing this I am going to ask for a blood test just to make 100% I am not pregnant.


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Well afm still no af temp is still up and bfn yesterday afternoon so frustrated with this cycle. I have to be at the doctor at 2:30 so praying for some answers. If I do not have a cyst casuing this I am going to ask for a blood test just to make 100% I am not pregnant.

Hi mommasboys2, you're not out, temp up and no AF, stay encouraged and keep us posted! 

Good luck! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Ughh, my day started well but I ate yogurt w/ granola and almonds for breakfast and now my tummy is hurting and cramping, not sure if it's the metformin or just my body:shrug:


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup - good to know you are feeling a little better, emotionally at least! Hope your poor tummy feels better soon. All the best for you b/w tomorrow. What are they checking exactly? Don't worry hun it will all be OK! For every bad day there is a good one. 

I'm also 3/4 dpo so we are close in cycles again :). Nimbec will surely join us shortly: K4th is should be testing soon (if I'm right?) and a few ladies are starting cycles. All of us are moving along one way or another! 

Mommasboys - are you alright? Keep thinking about you and hoping for the best.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Buttercup - good to know you are feeling a little better, emotionally at least! Hope your poor tummy feels better soon. All the best for you b/w tomorrow. What are they checking exactly? Don't worry hun it will all be OK! For every bad day there is a good one.
> 
> I'm also 3/4 dpo so we are close in cycles again :). Nimbec will surely join us shortly: K4th is should be testing soon (if I'm right?) and a few ladies are starting cycles. All of us are moving along one way or another!
> 
> Mommasboys - are you alright? Keep thinking about you and hoping for the best.

I go in to have my progesterone level checked

Yay, we'll all be in 2ww cycle buddies:hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

So today did not even go close to as well as I had hoped but I got answers as to what's going on. I tested negative at the doctors office and after I told her about my ovary feeling like it was going to bust she decided to do an u/s and good thing she did. I have a cyst on my right ovary that is over 6 cm in size (bigger than my uterus) :(. So now I have to have surgery Friday to remove it and hopefully be able to save my ovary she said she wouldn't know until she got in there. I am beyond upset and have been in tears all day long. It seems like we just can't catch a break and it sucks.


----------



## Braven05

I just joined this thread but wanted to say I'm sorry and send hugs to you. That sounds awful &#128533;


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So sorry mommasboys... :( not the answer we were hoping for either. Let us know how it all goes.


----------



## k4th

Oh mommasboys I'm so so sorry to hear that! :hugs: :hugs: 

I really hope they can save your ovary. I can't imagine how you must be feeling but we're all thinking of you and are here if you need to talk/rant :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi Mommasboys, so very sorry about your bad news. You are in my thoughts and prayers hun, with today's technology they will surely be able to save your ovary. X

Like K4th said please feel free to rant, vent, chat or whatever you need. We are all here for you!!! May the week fly by with minimal discomfort, and may your surgery be successful xx


----------



## nimbec

Mommasboys so sorry about your bad news :( Did they say the Cyst looked 'simple' in nature? I have one too although 3.5cm in size but it is filled with fluid, what i am trying to say is that it should be fairly routine and you will be able to ttc really quickly afterwards :) FX they can leave your Ovary i'm sure they will be able to but they have to warn you about the complications. Also i would ask about using something other than clomid when you gat back on the ttc train as clomid can make cysts grow - although it didn't with mine it has been the same since Jan apart from when it burst but then was back within a week! Good luck hun we are here for you!! xx

As for me I ovulated yesterday got my rise today so am 1 dpo so am joining you ladies in the 2ww - i'm so not hopeful tho as i know my follie probably wasn't big enough due to my scans but hey one has to have a little 'hope'!


----------



## Buttercup77

@mommasboys2, oh hun I am sorry. I'm praying for you during this difficult time, please take care and keep us posted:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

@Nimbec, Welcome to 2ww


----------



## Braven05

Just wanted to say hello to everyone. I'm starting day 2 of clomid today. So far feeling okay on it. I slept a little funky last night but other than that, been okay. Maybe day 2 will be different though. Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm anxious to get through this cycle/process quickly this month.


----------



## Buttercup77

How is everyone doing today?

@Braven05, GL to you! 

I had progesterone bw done today. If its low I will start the supplements.


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks ladies I'm feeling a bit better today and not so upset. Just waiting on Friday to get here so we can get this over with. I am going to talk with her about the Clomid at my 2 week check up afterthe surgery. Since I have never had cysts and now all of the sudden I have this big one and a small one in my left ovary I'm assuming the Clomid is the cause of it. If she does want to put me back on it I definitely want to monitored next go around to make sure it doesn't happen again. I'm thinking at this point we may just put off ttc for awhile 5 years has taken a toll on me and I want to not be stressed about it all the time. I think we may try if it happens it happens for awhile lol.


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> Thanks ladies I'm feeling a bit better today and not so upset. Just waiting on Friday to get here so we can get this over with. I am going to talk with her about the Clomid at my 2 week check up afterthe surgery. Since I have never had cysts and now all of the sudden I have this big one and a small one in my left ovary I'm assuming the Clomid is the cause of it. If she does want to put me back on it I definitely want to monitored next go around to make sure it doesn't happen again. I'm thinking at this point we may just put off ttc for awhile 5 years has taken a toll on me and I want to not be stressed about it all the time. I think we may try if it happens it happens for awhile lol.

Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better today. I wish you best of luck and sending lots of positive energy and prayers your way! xo


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Mommasboys - so glad that you are feeling better. You are facing this with a lot of courage! I really hope that the rest of your week just passes quickly and that everything goes great on Friday. Keep us updated x

Buttercup - glad your dreaded doctor's visit is over! Wish I was monitored like you are. I have no idea if my progesterone is low or if I have any ovarian problems due to clomid or whatever! Does your insurance cover all your procedures? And have you decided when to start testing? I'm going to test the Saturday 2 weeks after probable ovulation; so the 18th.

Nimbec - well, happy that you've joined us and I hope that eggie was mature and awesome :) And how you described your BD schedule it seems that there were enough swimmers to meet that egg :)

K4th - hope you are doing OK! Do you have any weird symptoms yet?

Braven - haha I agree with you the days seem to draaaaaagggg by! If only they would go faster! Hope that in some way you are kept really busy and that time just starts going quicker.

MrsMcCurdy - how are you doing?

AFM - working hard, no weird symptoms yet AT ALL except slight cramping this morning and feeling tired (actually sleeping better!) My bbs aren't even sensitive and I don't know if that is a good sign or not. Last month they became slightly sore and then turned into fire the last week. But I can't remember when it started because I didn't chart :( so now I can't really compare. My work and studies are helping to keep my mind busy but only a little bit. Keep losing my concentration! Wish I knew what was going on in my body - don't we all :)


----------



## k4th

Hi all,

Nimbec - welcome to the 2ww! Hope it's kind to you!!

Braven - I always find the days I take clomid drag but then the cycle really gets going. Are you being monitored?

Fern - my bbs got sore between 5-7dpo. Don't know if it's a good sign or not but I don't think it always happens quickly :shrug:

Mommasboys - glad you feel a little better. Hope you're not too uncomfortable while you wait for Friday to roll around. 

Buttercup - I think I might ask for a progesterone test next time around - let us know how it goes. 

Fern - distractions can be good sometimes but I know what you mean about losing concentration. I constantly think about ttc - you'd think that after 2 years I'd have got over it a bit :(

I had a slight temp dip this morning which usually indicates AF is coming in the next couple of days. Feel crampy too so I'm pretty sure I'm out this month. Feeling this disappointment never gets any easier :cry: I'm due on tomorrow or thurs depending on when I actually ov'd. If nothing happens I'll test Saturday but that feels very unlikely right now.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Mommasboys - so glad that you are feeling better. You are facing this with a lot of courage! I really hope that the rest of your week just passes quickly and that everything goes great on Friday. Keep us updated x
> 
> Buttercup - glad your dreaded doctor's visit is over! Wish I was monitored like you are. I have no idea if my progesterone is low or if I have any ovarian problems due to clomid or whatever! Does your insurance cover all your procedures? And have you decided when to start testing? I'm going to test the Saturday 2 weeks after probable ovulation; so the 18th.
> 
> Nimbec - well, happy that you've joined us and I hope that eggie was mature and awesome :) And how you described your BD schedule it seems that there were enough swimmers to meet that egg :)
> 
> K4th - hope you are doing OK! Do you have any weird symptoms yet?
> 
> Braven - haha I agree with you the days seem to draaaaaagggg by! If only they would go faster! Hope that in some way you are kept really busy and that time just starts going quicker.
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - how are you doing?
> 
> AFM - working hard, no weird symptoms yet AT ALL except slight cramping this morning and feeling tired (actually sleeping better!) My bbs aren't even sensitive and I don't know if that is a good sign or not. Last month they became slightly sore and then turned into fire the last week. But I can't remember when it started because I didn't chart :( so now I can't really compare. My work and studies are helping to keep my mind busy but only a little bit. Keep losing my concentration! Wish I knew what was going on in my body - don't we all :)


Hi Fern, 
All of my procedures are covered w/50 copay per visit. I also am covered under hubs insurance so that helps if my benefit coverage is ever exhausted. I also live in New Jersey which is covered under infertility mandate, which basically means the policy must have some type of infertility coverage. Its truly a blessing, and I'm grateful.:flower:

Not sure if or when I'll test. The last time I tested it was really hard. If AF doesn't show up I'm schedules to go in 10/17 for preg bw. I'll let you know if I decide to test and we can be testing buddies, :flower:



I know what you mean, although the nurse sais everything looks good I'm not experiencing any other SE. Over the past weekend I was just hormonal :growlmad:, LOL


----------



## Girly123

Girls. Sorry if this is tmi but I need your opinions.

I have been checking my cm up by my cervix every day for the last week or so. It was nothing really and then was clear and a watery, then it went a creamy colour but still watery. Tonight it is stretchy like ewcm, not as stretchy though. Sometimes I could stretch it 2cm or so before it broke off. But it is creamy in colour and not clear like EWCM normally. Is this fertile and should I put it on fertility friend or not? If yes should I put EWCM or watery?

I so want to wish I would ovulate and can put it down but it wasn't very much.

I am on clomid and it does seem to have dried me up compared to normal.

Advice please ladies x


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Girls. Sorry if this is tmi but I need your opinions.
> 
> I have been checking my cm up by my cervix every day for the last week or so. It was nothing really and then was clear and a watery, then it went a creamy colour but still watery. Tonight it is stretchy like ewcm, not as stretchy though. Sometimes I could stretch it 2cm or so before it broke off. But it is creamy in colour and not clear like EWCM normally. Is this fertile and should I put it on fertility friend or not? If yes should I put EWCM or watery?
> 
> I so want to wish I would ovulate and can put it down but it wasn't very much.
> 
> I am on clomid and it does seem to have dried me up compared to normal.
> 
> Advice please ladies x

Hi, 

I would log it on ff.

If you don't mind me asking: what cd are you? Do you use opk?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Im doing alright, thanks for asking fern. Honestly i feel like life just kinda sucks right now... I feel myself slipping a little, into this depressed, discouraged person and I'm not sure how to stop it this time. I'm still plugging along though, starting my second round of clomid tomorrow. I hope it works even worse than last month! And I didn't know that was possible... 
Hope everyone is doing better than me. GL ladies!


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Im doing alright, thanks for asking fern. Honestly i feel like life just kinda sucks right now... I feel myself slipping a little, into this depressed, discouraged person and I'm not sure how to stop it this time. I'm still plugging along though, starting my second round of clomid tomorrow. I hope it works even worse than last month! And I didn't know that was possible...
> Hope everyone is doing better than me. GL ladies!


Wishing lots of luck with your upcoming cycle, stay encouraged:hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Buttercup77 said:


> Girly123 said:
> 
> 
> Girls. Sorry if this is tmi but I need your opinions.
> 
> I have been checking my cm up by my cervix every day for the last week or so. It was nothing really and then was clear and a watery, then it went a creamy colour but still watery. Tonight it is stretchy like ewcm, not as stretchy though. Sometimes I could stretch it 2cm or so before it broke off. But it is creamy in colour and not clear like EWCM normally. Is this fertile and should I put it on fertility friend or not? If yes should I put EWCM or watery?
> 
> I so want to wish I would ovulate and can put it down but it wasn't very much.
> 
> I am on clomid and it does seem to have dried me up compared to normal.
> 
> Advice please ladies x
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I would log it on ff.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking: what cd are you? Do you use opk?Click to expand...

I am CD19 now and no I dont use opks as I have previously but don't anymore due to having wrong results off them so much xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies hope you all have a good day, welcome to the new ladies! I'm super busy today so won't get on till later but thinking of you all! :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies :)

Buttercup - you are very fortunate that you have infertility cover. My insurance will not pay ANYTHING if it even smells of infertility. So my doctor charges me for "procedures to investigate possible pcos" and "possible endometriosis" etc (which are all completely true) but can't actually put a charge for infertility per se. So u/s and some b/w we can manipulate so that the insurance will pay for it but not any treatment specifically pertaining to infertility :(. I will only be testing on the 18th probably if I can hold out that long haha. That will be around 14/15 dpo. But let's see what happens next week especially if our temperatures stay up and we are both brave enough to test on the 16th, keep me updated :hugs:

Nimbec - You are sounding positive, good to be so busy it makes the tww go by faster. Just as long as it's not undue stress on you which is another can of worms!

MrsMcCurdy - Hun I feel your pain. You are also ttc #1 if I'm right? Trust me I know exactly how awful it is if another month goes by with just nothing. I think, don't beat yourself up over feeling so discouraged and depressed. It is normal to feel disappointment over an negative cycle unless you WANT af to show up for some reason. Allow yourself some time to grieve and then write down a new positive strategy for the next cycle to boost your morale (what you will be eating, exercising, new supplements, bd strategy etc); maybe that will help the normal cycle of depression to turn into recovery and hope again. Thinking of you. And you are ALL in my prayers every single day. Hang in there my friend :flower:. How many mg clomid for this cycle? And on which days? Any monitoring planned?

Girly - I would log it into ff as ewcm. Just to have the reminder that this is a possible fertile time. Apparently clomid does have a "drying" effect so what would have been proper (and lots of) ewcm might now just be a little? 

K4th - Keeping my fingers crossed that af stays away! Sorry hun that you are disappointed with this cycle but remember "it ain't over till the :witch: shows her face"!

Mommasboys - how are you feeling today?

Me - Nothing much. Around 4/5 dpo. Temps rose again thank heavens. Think the luteal phase will prob be as rocky as follicular phase but those temps must just stay up. Don't have any symptoms (clomid or otherwise) except still really tired and sleepy. Sleeping much better at night yay! And keep having small cramps and weird tummy twinges all through the day. :shrug:

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Buttercup - you are very fortunate that you have infertility cover. My insurance will not pay ANYTHING if it even smells of infertility. So my doctor charges me for "procedures to investigate possible pcos" and "possible endometriosis" etc (which are all completely true) but can't actually put a charge for infertility per se. So u/s and some b/w we can manipulate so that the insurance will pay for it but not any treatment specifically pertaining to infertility :(. I will only be testing on the 18th probably if I can hold out that long haha. That will be around 14/15 dpo. But let's see what happens next week especially if our temperatures stay up and we are both brave enough to test on the 16th, keep me updated :hugs:
> 
> Nimbec - You are sounding positive, good to be so busy it makes the tww go by faster. Just as long as it's not undue stress on you which is another can of worms!
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - Hun I feel your pain. You are also ttc #1 if I'm right? Trust me I know exactly how awful it is if another month goes by with just nothing. I think, don't beat yourself up over feeling so discouraged and depressed. It is normal to feel disappointment over an negative cycle unless you WANT af to show up for some reason. Allow yourself some time to grieve and then write down a new positive strategy for the next cycle to boost your morale (what you will be eating, exercising, new supplements, bd strategy etc); maybe that will help the normal cycle of depression to turn into recovery and hope again. Thinking of you. And you are ALL in my prayers every single day. Hang in there my friend :flower:. How many mg clomid for this cycle? And on which days? Any monitoring planned?
> 
> Girly - I would log it into ff as ewcm. Just to have the reminder that this is a possible fertile time. Apparently clomid does have a "drying" effect so what would have been proper (and lots of) ewcm might now just be a little?
> 
> K4th - Keeping my fingers crossed that af stays away! Sorry hun that you are disappointed with this cycle but remember "it ain't over till the :witch: shows her face"!
> 
> Mommasboys - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Me - Nothing much. Around 4/5 dpo. Temps rose again thank heavens. Think the luteal phase will prob be as rocky as follicular phase but those temps must just stay up. Don't have any symptoms (clomid or otherwise) except still really tired and sleepy. Sleeping much better at night yay! And keep having small cramps and weird tummy twinges all through the day. :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Fern81, I am truly grateful and don't what we'd do if we didn't have some sort of coverage. 

While I'm trying not to think about testing it still lingering in the back of my mind, Lol!!

Good to hear your temps increased, praying that it stays up! 

Have a lovely day, ttyl! x


----------



## Braven05

Just wanted to say hello to everyone! Just took my 3rd dose. 3 down, 2 to go! Feeling okay mostly, just the occasional hot flash. The flu shot I also got is what's making me feel awful! Sore throat, sore arm, ugh!


----------



## Fern81

Awwww shame Braven, flu shots are nasty! Good to know you don't have bad SE. What dose & days are you on?


----------



## Braven05

Fern81 said:


> Awwww shame Braven, flu shots are nasty! Good to know you don't have bad SE. What dose & days are you on?

Days 3-7 and he went straight to putting me on 100mg.


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing today?

Well afm I had orientation today for my new job and thought I was going to die having to sit there so long as it's prettt painful to sit that long. Then after that I went to the hospital to register and have blood work done before Friday. So now just waiting wished it would hurry up already so it will be over with. The doctor said that it looks like it just a simple cyst filled with fluid but she is doing the surgery to keep it from twisting my ovary from it being so large. One of my friends works at the doctors office so I called and talked with her about it and it made me feel a lot better and more confident since of course she doesn't have to be careful what she says she can just tell me the truth lol. Oh and af FINALLY showed it's very light maybe bc of the cyst but just glad it finally decided to show up. Thank all of you ladies for the kind words and prayers I am feeling better about the whole thing. 

Fx for everyone's BFP!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> Buttercup - you are very fortunate that you have infertility cover. My insurance will not pay ANYTHING if it even smells of infertility. So my doctor charges me for "procedures to investigate possible pcos" and "possible endometriosis" etc (which are all completely true) but can't actually put a charge for infertility per se. So u/s and some b/w we can manipulate so that the insurance will pay for it but not any treatment specifically pertaining to infertility :(. I will only be testing on the 18th probably if I can hold out that long haha. That will be around 14/15 dpo. But let's see what happens next week especially if our temperatures stay up and we are both brave enough to test on the 16th, keep me updated :hugs:
> 
> Nimbec - You are sounding positive, good to be so busy it makes the tww go by faster. Just as long as it's not undue stress on you which is another can of worms!
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - Hun I feel your pain. You are also ttc #1 if I'm right? Trust me I know exactly how awful it is if another month goes by with just nothing. I think, don't beat yourself up over feeling so discouraged and depressed. It is normal to feel disappointment over an negative cycle unless you WANT af to show up for some reason. Allow yourself some time to grieve and then write down a new positive strategy for the next cycle to boost your morale (what you will be eating, exercising, new supplements, bd strategy etc); maybe that will help the normal cycle of depression to turn into recovery and hope again. Thinking of you. And you are ALL in my prayers every single day. Hang in there my friend :flower:. How many mg clomid for this cycle? And on which days? Any monitoring planned?
> 
> Girly - I would log it into ff as ewcm. Just to have the reminder that this is a possible fertile time. Apparently clomid does have a "drying" effect so what would have been proper (and lots of) ewcm might now just be a little?
> 
> K4th - Keeping my fingers crossed that af stays away! Sorry hun that you are disappointed with this cycle but remember "it ain't over till the :witch: shows her face"!
> 
> Mommasboys - how are you feeling today?
> 
> Me - Nothing much. Around 4/5 dpo. Temps rose again thank heavens. Think the luteal phase will prob be as rocky as follicular phase but those temps must just stay up. Don't have any symptoms (clomid or otherwise) except still really tired and sleepy. Sleeping much better at night yay! And keep having small cramps and weird tummy twinges all through the day. :shrug:
> 
> :dust: to all of you!

Thank you, fern! That is exactly what I needed to hear! Yes this would be my first LO. I'm upping my dose to 100 mg and days 3-7. Im also getting back on the losing weight banned wagon again. Eating more fresh stuff and not as late, trying to portion out my food. All of which I've been slacking on recently. Thanks fern for the encouragement! Sorry for being a downer earlier...


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> How is everyone doing today?
> 
> Well afm I had orientation today for my new job and thought I was going to die having to sit there so long as it's prettt painful to sit that long. Then after that I went to the hospital to register and have blood work done before Friday. So now just waiting wished it would hurry up already so it will be over with. The doctor said that it looks like it just a simple cyst filled with fluid but she is doing the surgery to keep it from twisting my ovary from it being so large. One of my friends works at the doctors office so I called and talked with her about it and it made me feel a lot better and more confident since of course she doesn't have to be careful what she says she can just tell me the truth lol. Oh and af FINALLY showed it's very light maybe bc of the cyst but just glad it finally decided to show up. Thank all of you ladies for the kind words and prayers I am feeling better about the whole thing.
> 
> Fx for everyone's BFP!

Hi Mommasboys!

So congratulations on the new job and YAYY for making it through the 1st day:flower: Glad to hear you are feeling better too!!:hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

MrsMcCurdy - oh hun please don't apologise for venting! That is what we are here for! I vent/worry/rant much more than you do in any case :). I really do empathise; we're also still ttc #1. I am very uncertain about this month, overthinking things a lot although I feel better now that I have learned so much about my body and the ttc process through ff, reading, and these threads & thread friends' advice! We will all be here for you in this new month with new prospects and vent whenever you need x

Mommasboys - congrats on the new job! Oh I feel so sorry for you with that pain! At least Friday is TOMORROW and then it will all be over :) Let us know how it went!

Buttercup - Did you get your blood results yet?

AFM - still feel fine, not so tired anymore so at the moment I don't feel much of anything! I really wish I had x-ray eyes just to see what is going on in my body grrrr. Overthinking things again... still.... 
So if I do not conceive this month I will bring in even more changes next month like start eating only organic animal products to lower xeno-extrogen intake, and drink green and/or rooibos tea every day for the antioxidants. I have exercised more this month, took more infertility supplements (inofolic and staminogro) and also took herbal tranquilisers (valerian root) every day until O, because I am such a stressed out person that Dr said that most likely suppressed ovulation. I still don't know if I've ovulated a mature egg; or if my lining, progesterone levels etc are OK, or if I have cysts? Cause I wasn't monitored. Don't have a clue about hubby's sperm quality since we haven't had it tested yet, waiting for Dr to refer us. Dr wants me to do a laparoscopy to see if my previous endo has wreaked any havoc (or returned!) but I will only have time to take off work for that at the end of November. So I am actually in the dark about a lot of things and I worry every day! Some days are better than others. And thanks for letting me waffle on!:wacko:

Does anyone else have any other "top tips to get pregnant"? :winkwink:

:hugs: and :flower: for everyone. How are the other ladies doing today?


----------



## k4th

Braven - hope you feel better soon & good luck this cycle. 

Mrsmccurdy - :hugs: vent away. The journey is so hard. 

Buttercup - good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope you feel much better afterwards. 

Fern - I know what you mean about wanting to know exactly what's going on! For me that's what makes the tww so hard!

Afm - :witch: arrived this afternoon. I'm gutted. I don't know how much longer I can keep doing this.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies

Braven hope u get well soon fx! 

Mrsmccurdy that's what we are here for believe me it's so important to vent ((hugs))

K4th I'm so sorry witch got you I totally understand how you are feeling it's gutting absolutely gutting :( can you make a plan for next cycle? Interestingly I had forgotten that I was having reflexology when i got gp last time a specikst in fertility - maybe something to think about? 

Buttercup good luck for tomorrow fx for you!! 

Fern I so get how u feel its so hard I wish I just knew either way - it's a cruel wait!! 

I can't remember who asked and can't look back as on phone but I have tried lots of things to enhance ttc 

1 teaspoon of honey & cinemon per day

Guafaesin 4 days b4 O

Preseed lubricant

Soft cups 

Lol ladies I've tried everything!!! I would be very careful about using herbs they caused a real problem for a few girls on here. 

X


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - oh hun please don't apologise for venting! That is what we are here for! I vent/worry/rant much more than you do in any case :). I really do empathise; we're also still ttc #1. I am very uncertain about this month, overthinking things a lot although I feel better now that I have learned so much about my body and the ttc process through ff, reading, and these threads & thread friends' advice! We will all be here for you in this new month with new prospects and vent whenever you need x
> 
> Mommasboys - congrats on the new job! Oh I feel so sorry for you with that pain! At least Friday is TOMORROW and then it will all be over :) Let us know how it went!
> 
> Buttercup - Did you get your blood results yet?
> 
> AFM - still feel fine, not so tired anymore so at the moment I don't feel much of anything! I really wish I had x-ray eyes just to see what is going on in my body grrrr. Overthinking things again... still....
> So if I do not conceive this month I will bring in even more changes next month like start eating only organic animal products to lower xeno-extrogen intake, and drink green and/or rooibos tea every day for the antioxidants. I have exercised more this month, took more infertility supplements (inofolic and staminogro) and also took herbal tranquilisers (valerian root) every day until O, because I am such a stressed out person that Dr said that most likely suppressed ovulation. I still don't know if I've ovulated a mature egg; or if my lining, progesterone levels etc are OK, or if I have cysts? Cause I wasn't monitored. Don't have a clue about hubby's sperm quality since we haven't had it tested yet, waiting for Dr to refer us. Dr wants me to do a laparoscopy to see if my previous endo has wreaked any havoc (or returned!) but I will only have time to take off work for that at the end of November. So I am actually in the dark about a lot of things and I worry every day! Some days are better than others. And thanks for letting me waffle on!:wacko:
> 
> Does anyone else have any other "top tips to get pregnant"? :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs: and :flower: for everyone. How are the other ladies doing today?

Hi Fern,
According to my nurse all looks good and progesterone supp is not needed. If no AF, I go in for preg bw on 17th. I know I said this earlier this week but I don't have many symptoms like my prior Clomid cycle:shrug: I guess I'll just wait and see :coffee:

I feel you needing xray eyes, Lol! Despite what I'm told I still tend to
2nd guess and over analyze things. Great job on the exercising, that's a work on for me! Try and take it one day at a time, stay encouraged!xo


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Braven - hope you feel better soon & good luck this cycle.
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - :hugs: vent away. The journey is so hard.
> 
> Buttercup - good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope you feel much better afterwards.
> 
> Fern - I know what you mean about wanting to know exactly what's going on! For me that's what makes the tww so hard!
> 
> Afm - :witch: arrived this afternoon. I'm gutted. I don't know how much longer I can keep doing this.

K4th, 
I'm so sorry AF showed, she truly sucks. ttc is exhausting and trying. I will continue to pray for you and sending positive energy your way Hun, stay encouraged and I'm here if you ever want to talk!!:hugs::hugs:xoxo


----------



## Fern81

K4th - oh hun I am so sorry! Yes that word "gutted" does describe it best. I really hoped that this would be your month :( Not just because this thread needs a BFP but also because each of us need and deserve one, awwww so many hugs!!!!
What are your options for next month? Are you allowed more clomid? 

Nimbec - hmmm, I've looked into softcups and might try that next month :) thanks


----------



## Fern81

Hi Buttercup

That's great news re the progesterone levels yay! I also still don't really have any symptoms. Am really hoping for the best for both of us for next week xxxx


----------



## Braven05

Sorry AF got your K4th. &#128559; Hugs and FX for next cycle. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## nimbec

Blimey girls it's really unusual to go 2 cycles on a thread without a bfp...it has to happen soon to ALL of us !!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi Buttercup
> 
> That's great news re the progesterone levels yay! I also still don't really have any symptoms. Am really hoping for the best for both of us for next week xxxx

Thanks, Fern, I'm trying to remain hopeful and positive. I've been reading other threads and sites and can't but feel stressed and anxious.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

nimbec said:


> Blimey girls it's really unusual to go 2 cycles on a thread without a bfp...it has to happen soon to ALL of us !!

Amen to that!!!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I just want to thank you all so much for being such amazing thread friends! It's so awesome how we're all here for each other in our time of needing someone who knows exactly how it feels. 
I know, a little mushy I guess but I mean it. 

Update on me: day 2 of clomid. No symptoms yet. Starting to feel very hopeful again!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

MrsMcCurdy- I can't agree with you more!!!!! Ttc without thread buddies was very lonely and miserable for me, you all are making this journey bearable! I keep wishing that somehow we could all meet up and have a massive baby shower :) Hope clomid
treats you well this month!

Nimbec- oh yes!!!!! May it be soon. And not just one of us but all of us x Are you symptom spotting yet?

Braven how are you feeling, how is the clomid treating you? 100mg SE was horrible for me the first 2 days and then subsided, just ovary pain for a week but hope that means that it worked. Hope you are ok!

K4th, how are you holding up? Thinking of you! !!

Buttercup, I get the feeling you are a bit busy and stressed my friend. Are you ok? I have been thinking we both had all these symptoms last month and didn't fall; so maybe the way we both feel so different this month is a good thing! All things are possible. 

Mommasboys, you are in my thoughts and prayers today with your operation! May it go extremely well and that you have a speedy recovery! Lots of hugs xxxxx

Me - on my way to weekend break in the bush. Yay! Feeling good, still no symptoms. Strangely, I actually feel really healthy. Will see what this all means in a week. By the way DH is going away for work next week Thursday till Saturday and that is around when I am going to be testing. ..... alone! So am going to need you ladies then more than ever. 

Have a great weekend girls!


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsMcCurdy said:


> I just want to thank you all so much for being such amazing thread friends! It's so awesome how we're all here for each other in our time of needing someone who knows exactly how it feels.
> I know, a little mushy I guess but I mean it.
> 
> Update on me: day 2 of clomid. No symptoms yet. Starting to feel very hopeful again!!

I believe the wings of prayer and hope will bring us through :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> MrsMcCurdy- I can't agree with you more!!!!! Ttc without thread buddies was very lonely and miserable for me, you all are making this journey bearable! I keep wishing that somehow we could all meet up and have a massive baby shower :) Hope clomid
> treats you well this month!
> 
> Nimbec- oh yes!!!!! May it be soon. And not just one of us but all of us x Are you symptom spotting yet?
> 
> Braven how are you feeling, how is the clomid treating you? 100mg SE was horrible for me the first 2 days and then subsided, just ovary pain for a week but hope that means that it worked. Hope you are ok!
> 
> K4th, how are you holding up? Thinking of you! !!
> 
> Buttercup, I get the feeling you are a bit busy and stressed my friend. Are you ok? I have been thinking we both had all these symptoms last month and didn't fall; so maybe the way we both feel so different this month is a good thing! All things are possible.
> 
> Mommasboys, you are in my thoughts and prayers today with your operation! May it go extremely well and that you have a speedy recovery! Lots of hugs xxxxx
> 
> Me - on my way to weekend break in the bush. Yay! Feeling good, still no symptoms. Strangely, I actually feel really healthy. Will see what this all means in a week. By the way DH is going away for work next week Thursday till Saturday and that is around when I am going to be testing. ..... alone! So am going to need you ladies then more than ever.
> 
> Have a great weekend girls!

Good Morning Fern!!

Oh that would be amazing, us all getting together and have one massive baby shower!!! I'm smiling so hard just imagining that!!!:hugs:

I am stressed but pressing on and not allowing it to control me. I've had my bad days but feeling a bit better today. Enjoy your trip with hubby :winkwink::winkwink: We'll be here for you!! I can pm you my email address if you want to vent, etc:hugs::hugs:

Have a wonderful day, ttyl, xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Mommasboys,

I'm thinking of you and praying for you, please take care and stay encouraged!!:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :hugs: all around! 

Thread buddies are fantastic i thought i would share with you that i started talking on a thread in july 2012 when i got pregnant with my first and about 15 of us still talk daily now!! we all kept in touch and started a facebook page so who says internet buddies can't last?! :wacko:

Braven how are you? not too many symptoms i hope?

K4th sending you big hugs...do you have a plan for this cycle yet? will they let u do 100mg again? 

Buttercup hope you are ok being stressed is horrible :( i'm quite stressed at the moment too but we will all get through this one way or another! 

Mommasboys hope all goes well today - thinking of you!!

Fern hope you have a lovely weekend away!! we will be here for you hopefully to celebrate a bfp but if not we will pick up the pieces and all rally around. 

No news my end boring part of the tww here...4dpo and dragging!! Husband and I have had some rather firy rows about when we start the IVF and a decision has to be made by the 2nd day of AF so now about 11 days hopefully we won't need to worry but i'm 99% sure this is not my month as the follicle was 'apparently' too small - unless it had a serious growth spurt in a few days there was no viable egg in there so this tww is even worse for me as i know in my heart i'm OUT but of course there is always that nagging voice in your head saying...maybe....just maybe....maybe so cruel :( 

we are away at my husbands brothers this weekend so may not be able to get online - hope you all have a good weekend incase i can't get on!


----------



## Braven05

Just checking in and saying hello. Hope everyone is doing okay. I'm just about to take my last dose of clomid. Really I can't say that I've had any SE from it...worried that means it's not working! lol It's also hard to tell because I'm super sick with a cold right now. At first I thought it was the flu shot giving me a sore throat, now I think I just caught a cold. Can't wait for it to take a hike. But the headache I had yesterday could have been from the clomid, or it could have been from the cold. Guess I'll never know lol I can't wait for Tuesday to get here now. I hope I have some nice follicles growing. I have felt some ovarian pain here and there but nothing awful. 

The one thing I have noticed that's weird is I read that clomid can cause your CM to dry out. Well, I'm normally dry anyways unfortunately, ever since having my daughter. But I do usually get plenty of ewcm. The rest of the month there usually isn't anything. I've noticed the past couple of days a plethora of creamy CM. I don't really know why that would happen. 

Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## Buttercup77

Braven05 said:


> Just checking in and saying hello. Hope everyone is doing okay. I'm just about to take my last dose of clomid. Really I can't say that I've had any SE from it...worried that means it's not working! lol It's also hard to tell because I'm super sick with a cold right now. At first I thought it was the flu shot giving me a sore throat, now I think I just caught a cold. Can't wait for it to take a hike. But the headache I had yesterday could have been from the clomid, or it could have been from the cold. Guess I'll never know lol I can't wait for Tuesday to get here now. I hope I have some nice follicles growing. I have felt some ovarian pain here and there but nothing awful.
> 
> The one thing I have noticed that's weird is I read that clomid can cause your CM to dry out. Well, I'm normally dry anyways unfortunately, ever since having my daughter. But I do usually get plenty of ewcm. The rest of the month there usually isn't anything. I've noticed the past couple of days a plethora of creamy CM. I don't really know why that would happen.
> 
> Anyways, hope everyone else is doing well.

Braven05, I hope you feel better soon! I hope and pray you get some nice growing follies too!! Please keep us posted! x:hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)


----------



## Braven05

mommasboys2 said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)

Ohhh no :hugs: You poor thing. That sounds like an awful thing to discover when you were thinking it was something way less serious. So sorry about the loss of your ovary. 

Just some words of encouragement though. My best friend has a 10 year old. When she was three she began trying for another and experienced secondary infertility. Three years she tried, had early 2 losses, and with one of the losses ended up losing her left ovary. Since then she has conceived 3 more children. She has a 3 year old, 18 month old, and is pregnant with another. Losing an ovary does NOT mean less fertility. Hope you can heal quick and get home :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

That would be so amazing if we could fern! And that's so neat that you guys did that nimbec! 
Sorry they had to take an ovary mommasboy... Glad it's all taken care of though. Hopefully no more hiccups to your bfp!


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> Hey ladies just thought I would drop in while I'm awake and update everyone as promised. I am still at the hospital bc I haven't use the restroom thanks to the catheter yay not lol. Well when she got in she discovered ths cyst was actually on my left ovary but was so large it looked like my right ovary and that's why I was in so much pain. It had doubled in size since Monday and she said zhe couldn't even see my uterus when she went it bc it was covering it up yikes! She had to end up taking my left ovary bc it had twisted and killed it just like I was praying it wouldn't. :( But I still have my tube and that's a good thing according to her not sure why though bc I have no ovary for.an egg to go down that tube lol.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good I will read everyone's updates later I'm still to loopy atm hope my spelling isn't to terrible in this post. :)

Hi Mommasboys!

So sorry to hear you had to have your ovary removed, but all is not lost. :hugs:I pray for a healthy speedy recovery, and sending positive vibe your way. Stay encouraged! Take care Hun!! Xoxo


----------



## nimbec

Hi mommasboy I'm so sorry about your ovary but now at least you can carry on the ttc and relax knowing it's gone and hopefully get that bfp ASAP!! Then it will all be worth it! ((((Hugs)))) xx


----------



## k4th

Mommasboys - so sorry to hear about your ovary. I'm sure I read somewhere that either tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it is good that you kept your tube! Wishing you a speedy recovery hun!!

Braven - I don't really have symptoms on 50mg clomid & it makes me ov & I don't without it. Good luck!!!

Nimbec & fern - you're both well into the 2ww now aren't you? Hope it's going ok!!

Mrsmccurdy - just seen that you have a fertility appointment in November... Me too!! Hope we get some answers. :)

Buttercup - where are you in your cycle now hun? 

Afm - starting clomid 50mg again tomorrow. Have follie scan booked for cd11. I was prescribed three months clomid at 100mg so I do have a few extra tablets knocking around. I'm debating whether to take 50mg for three days & then top up the last two days to 100mg. What does everyone think? A full five day dose at 100mg slightly overstimulated me & I had 3 mature follies and three close behind - so I don't want to do a full dose again. But I'm worried that clomid is completely stopping fertile cm so if that's what is stopping a bfp will it make it worse??? (I was going to sneak the 100mg dose & not tell dr - naughty I know but I'm getting desperate!!)


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

We're having a lovely time at the game reserve. Went walking yesterday, was wearing flipflops cause I didn't anticipate it turning into a 2hr hike....So my feet turned into open blisters lol. Was so much fun though and we saw a lot of animals. :)

Mommasboys I'm sorry about your ovary! Were you monitored this cycle? And if so didn't they pick up the cyst formation in the early stages? That's what bothers me about not being monitored! Well hun like Braven said I also have a good friend (cousin) who lost an ovary to cancer and then had 2 kids so yes the remaining ovary takes over the role of both. Xx and now your problem is sorted and you guys can take the next step!!!!! Lots of hugs!!!

Thinking of all of you. Have a good day!


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Mommasboys - so sorry to hear about your ovary. I'm sure I read somewhere that either tube can pick up an egg from either ovary so it is good that you kept your tube! Wishing you a speedy recovery hun!!
> 
> Braven - I don't really have symptoms on 50mg clomid & it makes me ov & I don't without it. Good luck!!!
> 
> Nimbec & fern - you're both well into the 2ww now aren't you? Hope it's going ok!!
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - just seen that you have a fertility appointment in November... Me too!! Hope we get some answers. :)
> 
> Buttercup - where are you in your cycle now hun?
> 
> Afm - starting clomid 50mg again tomorrow. Have follie scan booked for cd11. I was prescribed three months clomid at 100mg so I do have a few extra tablets knocking around. I'm debating whether to take 50mg for three days & then top up the last two days to 100mg. What does everyone think? A full five day dose at 100mg slightly overstimulated me & I had 3 mature follies and three close behind - so I don't want to do a full dose again. But I'm worried that clomid is completely stopping fertile cm so if that's what is stopping a bfp will it make it worse??? (I was going to sneak the 100mg dose & not tell dr - naughty I know but I'm getting desperate!!)

Hi k4th 
Good to hear you are moving along and starting clomid:happydance:!! Just to be safe stick with what doctor prescribed but definitely voice your concerns as they should understand your valid concerns. :hugs::hugs: please keep us posted on your progress! xo

Today is CD23 and I'm 9do iui. Not much going on besides me stressing, one minute I'm ok and the next, not so much:shrug:, my temps are kind of whacky this month too,Lol. Glad it's the weekend so I can get some much needed rest.

Best of luck, stay encouraged!:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> We're having a lovely time at the game reserve. Went walking yesterday, was wearing flipflops cause I didn't anticipate it turning into a 2hr hike....So my feet turned into open blisters lol. Was so much fun though and we saw a lot of animals. :)
> 
> Mommasboys I'm sorry about your ovary! Were you monitored this cycle? And if so didn't they pick up the cyst formation in the early stages? That's what bothers me about not being monitored! Well hun like Braven said I also have a good friend (cousin) who lost an ovary to cancer and then had 2 kids so yes the remaining ovary takes over the role of both. Xx and now your problem is sorted and you guys can take the next step!!!!! Lots of hugs!!!
> 
> Thinking of all of you. Have a good day!

I'm so glad to hear you are enjoying yourself! Ouch, take it easy with the blisters! Ttyl!x


----------



## k4th

When is AF due buttercup? Will you test before or will you wait to 'miss' her? Really hope this is your month!! We need some baby dust around here!!!

I've just been to the chemist. This months plan is...

B bit complex until ov (have been doing this for months)
Pre-natal vit (taking for months)
Sperm friendly lube (tried last month)
Soft cup after dtd (bought today)
Cough syrup from trigger until ov ( bought today)
Evening primrose oil until ov (bought today)

I am pulling out all the stops. I simply can't do any more.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

K4th- what day are you going next month? Is it your first with a specialist? I'm nervous just bc I don't know what is going to happen the first visit and I'm a little scared bc I don't want them to tell me that I can't have kids at all. Not much to base that fear on except I had an obgyn tell me when I was 16 that I may not be able to but would never give an explanation... 
Also I saw that you're only taking the B complex until O- are we not supposed to take it after? Just curious bc I've been taking it all through my cycle.


----------



## Fern81

K4th -hi there glad to hear you are still hanging on. I took 100mg unmonitored this month even though I was just prescribed 50mg. And I know it was a risk but couldn't get hold of my dr, didn't get any answers or advice so I read that most women get the increased dose if they don't ovulate so I took matters into my own hands. (Although to tell you the truth I am starting to think maybe I did ovulate last month and the day 21 tests were done too early. .. cause I took the tablets later in my cycle last month and had much the same ovary pain as I had this month?) Oh well in any case so I understand wanting to take matters into your own hands! I agree with Buttercup though; if you can talk to your dr at all, ask them first :) Awesome battle plan though! What is the evening primrose oil supposed to do? 

MrsMcCurdy a dr said that to me too when I was operated for severe endo at age 20. I refuse to believe it! Have heard of too many miracles and why not us. 

Buttercup how are you feeling? I'm taking this month's different symptoms as a good sign and have decided not to read up on anyone else's EPsigns cause we are all different. Have heard of so many ladies on clomid who had lots of symptoms when bfn and no symptoms and then bfp. And vice versa. We must just make it through the week one day at a time; and if bfn then we try again!!!

7dpo and I'm so nauseated I just threw up. But.... it's probably just from eating junk food since yesterday which I'm not used to lol and not feeling too sick though so not a tummy bug! Just going to lay off the junk for the rest of the weekend haha, embarrassing!!!


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - my appointment is on the 27th nov. It will be my third. The first was with a less senior dr who prescribed 50mg clomid and sent me on my way. The second time I saw a senior dr who prescribed 100mg with monitoring. The second dr was lovely & listened to my questions and concerns. They pretty much started with the list of tests they wanted to do (bloods in my case) and have been doing trial and error ever since. If you have anything you want to ask, write it down before you go. It's so easy to forget things when you're there. It's really not as scary as it seems... Promise!! I only take the b complex until ov because it's expensive - no other reason lol!

Fern - the evening primrose oil is supposed to increase fertile cm. I'm really have a problem with this I think. My cm is always sticky or creamy on clomid (sorry for the tmi!!). I had perfect ewcm when I conceived my first. I've tried drinking lots but it doesn't seem to be working. I'm literally tring everything I can think of!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> When is AF due buttercup? Will you test before or will you wait to 'miss' her? Really hope this is your month!! We need some baby dust around here!!!
> 
> I've just been to the chemist. This months plan is...
> 
> B bit complex until ov (have been doing this for months)
> Pre-natal vit (taking for months)
> Sperm friendly lube (tried last month)
> Soft cup after dtd (bought today)
> Cough syrup from trigger until ov ( bought today)
> Evening primrose oil until ov (bought today)
> 
> I am pulling out all the stops. I simply can't do any more.

Af is due 10/20, I certainly hope it's all of our time!

I love your plan, you are prepared!! I was thinking about using soft cups too, if no BFP. 

Wishing you lots of luck and a BFP sooner than later! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

I feel so excited. I have a good feeling that at least one of us will get good news in the form of a bfp soon. Don't ask why!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> K4th -hi there glad to hear you are still hanging on. I took 100mg unmonitored this month even though I was just prescribed 50mg. And I know it was a risk but couldn't get hold of my dr, didn't get any answers or advice so I read that most women get the increased dose if they don't ovulate so I took matters into my own hands. (Although to tell you the truth I am starting to think maybe I did ovulate last month and the day 21 tests were done too early. .. cause I took the tablets later in my cycle last month and had much the same ovary pain as I had this month?) Oh well in any case so I understand wanting to take matters into your own hands! I agree with Buttercup though; if you can talk to your dr at all, ask them first :) Awesome battle plan though! What is the evening primrose oil supposed to do?
> 
> MrsMcCurdy a dr said that to me too when I was operated for severe endo at age 20. I refuse to believe it! Have heard of too many miracles and why not us.
> 
> Buttercup how are you feeling? I'm taking this month's different symptoms as a good sign and have decided not to read up on anyone else's EPsigns cause we are all different. Have heard of so many ladies on clomid who had lots of symptoms when bfn and no symptoms and then bfp. And vice versa. We must just make it through the week one day at a time; and if bfn then we try again!!!
> 
> 7dpo and I'm so nauseated I just threw up. But.... it's probably just from eating junk food since yesterday which I'm not used to lol and not feeling too sick though so not a tummy bug! Just going to lay off the junk for the rest of the weekend haha, embarrassing!!!

Hi Fern, 
Doing ok, feel a bit better today. You are so right! :thumbup:

Oh hun, you feel better, and hopefully it's from something else:winkwink:

Ttyl!:hugs:


----------



## Braven05

My uterus feels throbby today...that's the only way to describe it. Full and throbby. Not painful or even uncomfortable. Is this normal?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

k4th said:


> Mrsmccurdy - my appointment is on the 27th nov. It will be my third. The first was with a less senior dr who prescribed 50mg clomid and sent me on my way. The second time I saw a senior dr who prescribed 100mg with monitoring. The second dr was lovely & listened to my questions and concerns. They pretty much started with the list of tests they wanted to do (bloods in my case) and have been doing trial and error ever since. If you have anything you want to ask, write it down before you go. It's so easy to forget things when you're there. It's really not as scary as it seems... Promise!! I only take the b complex until ov because it's expensive - no other reason lol!
> 
> Fern - the evening primrose oil is supposed to increase fertile cm. I'm really have a problem with this I think. My cm is always sticky or creamy on clomid (sorry for the tmi!!). I had perfect ewcm when I conceived my first. I've tried drinking lots but it doesn't seem to be working. I'm literally tring everything I can think of!!!

Thank you k4th!! Good to know and very helpful! I need to start writing now so that I can get everything straight. And I'm glad I'm not the only one trying to stretch the supplements! Lol it gets rather expensive with all of them.


----------



## k4th

Braven05 said:


> My uterus feels throbby today...that's the only way to describe it. Full and throbby. Not painful or even uncomfortable. Is this normal?

I felt some "throbby" and "stretching" feelings in my uterus pre-ov. Sounds normal to me :thumbup: what cd are you now? The only time I would contact dr is if there was actual pain in an ovary position.... But pinching, pulling, throbbing etc is all par for the course with clomid!


----------



## Braven05

Thanks K4th! No pain so far, just weird throbbing/pulsing sensations. I'm CD 8 today. I go in for u/s on Tuesday to see how my follies are doing.


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern- No I wasn't being monitored this cycle had I not weny in due to my late period and pain I probably wouldn't have known until it ruptured. She said it was slowly leaking fluid and was in the process when she got in there yesterday. She wants to try the Clomid next cycle and monitor me but I'm not sure about it. I would die if I lost my other ovary and had no chance of ever having another child! I guesd we will wait and see but I'm thinking about possibly a different fertility medicine if possible.

Thank you ladies for all the kind words I'm feeling good today just a little sore. Hubby says watch me end up preggo this month since they took my ovary and we aren't trying. If it were only tgat easy it'd be awesome lol.

Hope everyone is doing good I have my fx for everyones bfp!


----------



## Buttercup77

Braven05 said:


> My uterus feels throbby today...that's the only way to describe it. Full and throbby. Not painful or even uncomfortable. Is this normal?

Yes, I felt full and cramping! I'd say yes it's normal, unless you began feel a lot of pain or issues with your vision.

Good luck!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Just. Quicki I will catch up later but catch I know if you are planning to give ovaries a boost it should be the first too tablets not the last ones - I spoke with docs about it for me I perhaps take 2 100's or maybe 2 75mgs and if questioned say oh I did it by accident haha! 

Mommasboys you can use injectibles they have a much lower Change of causing cysts. If you where being monitored they can drain tem before they get big!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Seems like this was quite an uneventful weekend with some of us starting a new journey, some of us still in limbo and Mommasboys healing well!:flower:

I'm thinking of all of you in the following week. I will be testing on Saturday 18 Oct if I can hold out that long (will be 14dpo). For the next 4 weeks my life is going to be super busy (going to be working 12 hour days to accommodate all my students as well as trying to study because my exams start end October!) and then it will be marginally better but still very busy until the 19th of November when my exams as well as those of my students are finished. So if I don't have time to check in as much please remember that I haven't forgotten about any of you and will probably constantly be thinking about ttc in any case :). I will make as much time as possible to check in and say hello; and see what everyone's ovaries and uteruses are up to!!!

Today - we are back from our weekend break and I have been working non-stop (on a SUNDAY, that sucks, am definitely not going to work this hard next year!). So glad we went away before the end-of-year madness strikes everybody. This time of year is hard for me because of exams and the rush to get all my work done before the year is up
. 
Symptom-wise: not nauseous anymore, luckily that seems to have been something that I got over very fast! Bbs slightly sore but only on the sides. Getting weird shooting pains through them every once in a while. My skin is super sensitive, I couldn't brush my hair this morning (I have long hair and it was a bit knotted); felt like I was waxing my scalp! My ovaries pain every once in a while esp right side, I hope it is a corpus luteum growing nicely hehe. And I'm dizzy. Clomid is a right monster when it comes to weird, bad, or non-existent symptoms. Wish there was a set rule regarding side effects: like when you have sore bbs you are definitely pregnant or whatever. Would have made our lives easier!:haha:

Speaking of tww symptoms; Buttercup and Nimbec how are you guys doing? So Buttercup you are not going to test I presume but just go in for pregnancy b/w on Friday the 17th? Or other plans?

By the way: I still have the nagging GOOD feeling that there is a BFP lurking for this thread!


----------



## Braven05

Fern81 said:


> I will make as much time as possible to check in and say hello; and see what everyone's ovaries and uteruses are up to!!!

 This made me laugh out loud! FX for you!


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Just. Quicki I will catch up later but catch I know if you are planning to give ovaries a boost it should be the first too tablets not the last ones - I spoke with docs about it for me I perhaps take 2 100's or maybe 2 75mgs and if questioned say oh I did it by accident haha!
> 
> Mommasboys you can use injectibles they have a much lower Change of causing cysts. If you where being monitored they can drain tem before they get big!

Thanks nimbec!!! Had my first "accident" today. Took 100mg - I figured they're monitoring me anyway :shrug:

Might just take 50mg from now on this cycle....


----------



## Girly123

Girls I am CD24 tomorrow and haven't ovulated this cycle. I took 50mg this cycle for the first time. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow should I be insisting I get put on 100mg now as 50 hasn't worked or accept 50 again if that is what they want? I don't want to waste time doing 50 again if it won't work. Would rather go straight to 100.

Also now I am CD24 when would be the right time to start provera to get another cycle going as I haven't ovulated?

Thanks x


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Seems like this was quite an uneventful weekend with some of us starting a new journey, some of us still in limbo and Mommasboys healing well!:flower:
> 
> I'm thinking of all of you in the following week. I will be testing on Saturday 18 Oct if I can hold out that long (will be 14dpo). For the next 4 weeks my life is going to be super busy (going to be working 12 hour days to accommodate all my students as well as trying to study because my exams start end October!) and then it will be marginally better but still very busy until the 19th of November when my exams as well as those of my students are finished. So if I don't have time to check in as much please remember that I haven't forgotten about any of you and will probably constantly be thinking about ttc in any case :). I will make as much time as possible to check in and say hello; and see what everyone's ovaries and uteruses are up to!!!
> 
> Today - we are back from our weekend break and I have been working non-stop (on a SUNDAY, that sucks, am definitely not going to work this hard next year!). So glad we went away before the end-of-year madness strikes everybody. This time of year is hard for me because of exams and the rush to get all my work done before the year is up
> .
> Symptom-wise: not nauseous anymore, luckily that seems to have been something that I got over very fast! Bbs slightly sore but only on the sides. Getting weird shooting pains through them every once in a while. My skin is super sensitive, I couldn't brush my hair this morning (I have long hair and it was a bit knotted); felt like I was waxing my scalp! My ovaries pain every once in a while esp right side, I hope it is a corpus luteum growing nicely hehe. And I'm dizzy. Clomid is a right monster when it comes to weird, bad, or non-existent symptoms. Wish there was a set rule regarding side effects: like when you have sore bbs you are definitely pregnant or whatever. Would have made our lives easier!:haha:
> 
> Speaking of tww symptoms; Buttercup and Nimbec how are you guys doing? So Buttercup you are not going to test I presume but just go in for pregnancy b/w on Friday the 17th? Or other plans?
> 
> By the way: I still have the nagging GOOD feeling that there is a BFP lurking for this thread!

Hi Fern!
Good to hear your back and hope you enjoyed your break! :flower: 
Sounds like you are making progress because those are some of the Clomid side effects, and thats awesome!

Friday I'm scheduled to go in for bw, unless af comes early, then I will call to report day1.

Wishing you Lots of luck on your exams and you will be in my thoughts and prayers!!xo:hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Girly123 said:


> Girls I am CD24 tomorrow and haven't ovulated this cycle. I took 50mg this cycle for the first time. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow should I be insisting I get put on 100mg now as 50 hasn't worked or accept 50 again if that is what they want? I don't want to waste time doing 50 again if it won't work. Would rather go straight to 100.
> 
> Also now I am CD24 when would be the right time to start provera to get another cycle going as I haven't ovulated?
> 
> Thanks x

Hi Girly

If I were you I would go to 100mg (in fact I took 100mg this month even though I just had a script for 50mg, because I couldn't get hold of my dr and couldn't get an appointment before 22 Oct! So just decided that on my own :blush:). And would start provera right away. But seeing as you do have an appt tomorrow you might as well ask your dr! And take a copy of your chart to the appointment so that they can see the 50mg didn't work.

Fxed hun.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

A quick hello. I am having very sore stabbing pains in my left breast since yesterday and both are still tender on the sides, not really nipples. And temps had a nice drop yesterday followed by an increase in temp to a new high this morning. I know, I know; might just mean nothing but a girl can dream :) That's it for me! 9dpo and already I can't wait to poas. Luckily I'm too busy to go to the shops lol.

Enjoy the week ladies. Hope no-one taking clomid at the moment has bad SE (MrsMcCurdy, K4th and Braven), hope Mommasboys feel better every single hour, hope Nimbec, Buttercup and myself all get BFP's after the torturous tww and that Girly can get some well-deserved answers xx. Oh yes Braven and Girly you both have dr's appts tomorrow (Tuesday)? GL ladies!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :flower:

Girly i didn't ov untill cd26 on clomid sometimes....I wouldn't start provera until at least CD30 as i guess you have BD through the cycle so there is a small chance you could be pregnant...assuming you haven't o'd i would definately ask for 100mg and not leave the office without agreement! 

K4th lol oooooops oh dear what a shame ;) when are you due in for your follie scan? any weird side effects yet? I remember the 100mg made your vision dodgey.....

Fern ooooh yes a girl can hope fx for you - i have had allsorts of symptoms in my tww's last cycle I was utterly convinced i was pregnant so it hit me really hard when AF turned up grrrr fx she stays away for you - when do you plan to test?

Buttercup fx day one is 9 months away and all is ok with bloodwork! 


Hope everyone else is ok? 

As for me 7dpo here the beginning of the 'interesting' 2ww - i am not expecting anything this cycle due to my crappy egg however i still cannot relax.....i keep thinging just maybe maybe maybe...... 

So i guess someone is going to get a bfp this cycle its odd not too on a thread i wondered if anyone had worked out this link thing for posting and also what we write on here - i'm confused as to what we agreed and need to do - it won't be me so i'm not panicking lol but thought it would be good to know! :thumbup:


----------



## k4th

Girly - I'd wait until cd30 too. I have ov'd that late on 50mg but would also insist on 100mg next month to see if that's any earlier/better. 

Fern - sore bbs at the sides is an excellent sign that you did ov!!! I'm hopeful that your temp dip means something!!!

Buttercup - hope AF stays away. Keep us posted on Friday. 

Nimbec - Oooh I really hope your follie grew lots & is a good one!! No dodgy vision yet - debating whether to take it again tonight & then go to 50mg or whether to just drop straight down to 50 tonight. Hmmmmmm....... I think we did agree to post a link but I still have no idea how to do that :haha:

Afm: My period has been very scanty this month. I've taken another preg test this morning it's so light but got a :bfn: I called my clinic to talk to them about it - my periods were normal on just 50mg clomid but have been light both months I've had the hcg. Unfortunately, I planned to demand a progesterone test next month, but instead I just broke down on the phone & pretty much cried at them for 10 mins. Don't feel I made my point very well :growlmad: The nurse I spoke to put it down to emotional stress affecting my AF - which I think is total rubbish (not that it couldn't have some impact - but that I'd go from a 6-7 day medium flow AF to a 3 day so-light-I-almost-don't-need-a pad AF!!). I'm waiting for the senior nurse to call me back. I'm determined to keep my composure when she does call! So cross with myself!


----------



## nimbec

K4th I'm the same i usually have lots of planned things to say and tehn just get upset and forget most of them - they are used to it!! Clomid on my understanding used monthly gradually reduces your flow. I would ask for a 21 day progesterone test and also for them to check your lining.....they should be checking that anyway as you are being monitored. Difficult to know whether to take it tonight - maybe not as they may decide that 50mg is fine as it worked well this time......unless of course you plan to tell them you actually took 100mg by mistake then realised - if it works well you can ask to do that 'if' you need to do another cycle. It took 5 rounds of clomid for me to get pregnant with my son. clomid didn't work this time around sadly :( are you doing iui or natural BD?


----------



## k4th

Thanks nimbec. Natural bd here. They did check my lining beforehand and it all looked good which is making me think that progesterone is the problem. Just had a call back & have been totally fobbed off - the junior nurse who doesn't usually work in gynae called me back & basically said let's just see what happens this month. So cross - especially after breaking down & telling her I can't go on trying if there's no chance because of lining issues. No point talking it out with her though - she didn't know enough to give me any answers. I'll have to kick up a fuss when I go for my first scan. It's booked for next Monday - have no childcare so have to take dd with me though. Will be really hard to keep her occupied & get my thoughts across without getting upset & I really don't want dd to see that. Hate this. Sorry - just having a really bad day :(


----------



## nimbec

Oh hun thats really rubbish they should understand its an emotional situation - i agree speak when you have first ultrasound sounds like a good plan, progesterone from my understanding is what makes your lining thick....they should be looking for a 'triple line' at your scan. how many clomid rounds have u done in total? has your partners sperm been checked? did you have a natural birth with dd? if you had a section there is a chance they could have damaged your tubes which is what i thnk happened to me so i'd ask for an hsg - sadly i'm past that point now but i wish i'd checked at the beginning!

(((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) xxxxxxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Girls I am CD24 tomorrow and haven't ovulated this cycle. I took 50mg this cycle for the first time. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow should I be insisting I get put on 100mg now as 50 hasn't worked or accept 50 again if that is what they want? I don't want to waste time doing 50 again if it won't work. Would rather go straight to 100.
> 
> Also now I am CD24 when would be the right time to start provera to get another cycle going as I haven't ovulated?
> 
> Thanks x

Hi Girly, 

I would definitely voice your concerns and request 100mg.
Good luck to you!


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Oh hun thats really rubbish they should understand its an emotional situation - i agree speak when you have first ultrasound sounds like a good plan, progesterone from my understanding is what makes your lining thick....they should be looking for a 'triple line' at your scan. how many clomid rounds have u done in total? has your partners sperm been checked? did you have a natural birth with dd? if you had a section there is a chance they could have damaged your tubes which is what i thnk happened to me so i'd ask for an hsg - sadly i'm past that point now but i wish i'd checked at the beginning!
> 
> (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) xxxxxxxx

Thanks hun - I needed someone who understands :flower:

5 round of clomid in total, with a three month gap between 3-4 rounds. Sperm all ok. I had natural birth with dd so no complications from a section. I'm not being monitored at all in away way after the hcg shot. I asked last month & today and they said we'll see how it goes. I'm thinking I might go for scans, find out how follies are doing & then refuse hcg on the grounds I've had concerns the two months I've had it & they're not taking me seriously. Then do opks & go off natural lh surge. It feels like spitting my dummy out but I want to make it clear how concerned I am & it will point out to the consultant what has been happening. I don't see how else to make them listen :shrug: my periods have been weird since starting the hcg triggers - maybe 18cm is too small for me? But who knows when they won't check my progesterone!!!!!

I think they'll send me for hsg next. Had started to talk about going private to get things moving & choose a dr that listens to me. But oh might be made redundant - will find out next Wednesday. He won't get much of a payout. & so our savings would have to go to supporting us while he finds a new job. 

And just to top it off my car broke down yesterday so everything is making me stressed & emotional. 

Sorry for the long rant :cry:


----------



## Fern81

My one student cancelled so I quickly (obsessively) checked the thread...

K4TH!!! Shame hun!!!! Feeling so incredibly sorry for you, wish I could just give you a hug! That is unfeeling of the nurse and the office in general. You have the right to insist on the service you want, you are the one paying them (a LOT)! They are not just doing you a favor! I know exactly how you feel, I have had zero contact or advice from my dr despite several enquiries; I also think she had my day 21 tests done way too early last month since I still had ovulation pain the day AFTER the blood was drawn; and she never even told me what the test was for I had to google it! All of us have the right to stand up for what we deserve from our service providers. Go ahead. It will hopefully just also teach your dd to stand up for herself if she sees the example.
As for the car - mine broke last week and cost an arm and a leg to fix. All my savings gone. I completely feel what you are going through! So go ahead and rant away K4th; whatever you need to write down to feel a bit better. Here are so many sympathetic ears!!!

Thinking of you so much. And keeping you in my prayers. I really hope that things start working out for you. xxxx


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec I plan on testing on Saturday 18 Oct (14dpo). I don't really know what my luteal phase length is but last month AF arrived promptly 14 days after my ovaries stopped throbbing. So I'm taking it as 14 days. ALTHOUGH despite my saying I didn't have time to go to the shops I somehow managed to find 15min and 2 tests "miraculously" appeared in my shopping basket... so now we will see what happens... maybe I test by accident tomorrow morning 10dpo :) but that is probably too early. I can't think of anything else except testing!!! aaargghhh.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there :hi:

Can I join this topic please? 

I am about to start clomid 50mg this month, but im going on provera on the 16th October for 7 days to bring on af. My last period was only light and spotty so my Gynae wants me to induce a bleed so I can start my clomid. I do have my periods on metformin though.

Im nervous as I don't know if it will work or not I have PCOS and im taking metformin 1500mg at the moment too. Since starting metformin in May 2014 I had af... Late May into early June, then again in July then in August and very light/brown spotting in September probably why he wants me on provera, apparently I need to have a regular flowing af to start clomid on CD 2 

And according to my Gynae he thinks I ovulated on my own in my June cycle. Its only once so far this year but a start.. could 50mg clomid work?

Also the box of my clomid says take one a day for five days starting on CD 2. and then is says... increase to two tablets (100mg) if necessary.... :wacko: How do I know when is it necessary to up my dose.. I only have on box of clomid (6 months worth of 50mg tablets)

..... :dohh:....

Sorry to ask loads of questions introducing myself.


----------



## Braven05

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing okay. K4th I'm sorry they're not listening to you, that's really unfair. Hopefully in person it will be better. I have to being my DD with me to all appointments so I know how hard it is to concentrate. 

AFM no terrible side effects except I've had a headache for 2 days and it's different than my normal hormonal headaches. DD has caught my cold, which I am still recovering from &#128533;

I am with you ladies on the car repairs too. We sent out our very LAST car payment... And the next day the car broke. What a cruel joke. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Doctors appointment for me first thing tomorrow to check my follicles. Can't wait. Hope the cramping I've been having means there are some good ones growing.


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Girly i didn't ov untill cd26 on clomid sometimes....I wouldn't start provera until at least CD30 as i guess you have BD through the cycle so there is a small chance you could be pregnant...assuming you haven't o'd i would definately ask for 100mg and not leave the office without agreement!
> 
> K4th lol oooooops oh dear what a shame ;) when are you due in for your follie scan? any weird side effects yet? I remember the 100mg made your vision dodgey.....
> 
> Fern ooooh yes a girl can hope fx for you - i have had allsorts of symptoms in my tww's last cycle I was utterly convinced i was pregnant so it hit me really hard when AF turned up grrrr fx she stays away for you - when do you plan to test?
> 
> Buttercup fx day one is 9 months away and all is ok with bloodwork!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok?
> 
> As for me 7dpo here the beginning of the 'interesting' 2ww - i am not expecting anything this cycle due to my crappy egg however i still cannot relax.....i keep thinging just maybe maybe maybe......
> 
> So i guess someone is going to get a bfp this cycle its odd not too on a thread i wondered if anyone had worked out this link thing for posting and also what we write on here - i'm confused as to what we agreed and need to do - it won't be me so i'm not panicking lol but thought it would be good to know! :thumbup:

Hi Nimbec,
I know it's easier said than done but try to relax and take it one day at a time and don't give up on hope and faith! :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> K4th I'm the same i usually have lots of planned things to say and tehn just get upset and forget most of them - they are used to it!! Clomid on my understanding used monthly gradually reduces your flow. I would ask for a 21 day progesterone test and also for them to check your lining.....they should be checking that anyway as you are being monitored. Difficult to know whether to take it tonight - maybe not as they may decide that 50mg is fine as it worked well this time......unless of course you plan to tell them you actually took 100mg by mistake then realised - if it works well you can ask to do that 'if' you need to do another cycle. It took 5 rounds of clomid for me to get pregnant with my son. clomid didn't work this time around sadly :( are you doing iui or natural BD?

I'm the same as you all, I have all these questions in my mind and tend to forget once I see the doctor. What I've started doing is adding my comments or questions in my phone and then I have an idea of what I wanted to ask or say, hope that makes sense, Lol!

Good luck, Hun!!


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> nimbec said:
> 
> 
> Oh hun thats really rubbish they should understand its an emotional situation - i agree speak when you have first ultrasound sounds like a good plan, progesterone from my understanding is what makes your lining thick....they should be looking for a 'triple line' at your scan. how many clomid rounds have u done in total? has your partners sperm been checked? did you have a natural birth with dd? if you had a section there is a chance they could have damaged your tubes which is what i thnk happened to me so i'd ask for an hsg - sadly i'm past that point now but i wish i'd checked at the beginning!
> 
> (((((((((((hugs))))))))))))) xxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun - I needed someone who understands :flower:
> 
> 5 round of clomid in total, with a three month gap between 3-4 rounds. Sperm all ok. I had natural birth with dd so no complications from a section. I'm not being monitored at all in away way after the hcg shot. I asked last month & today and they said we'll see how it goes. I'm thinking I might go for scans, find out how follies are doing & then refuse hcg on the grounds I've had concerns the two months I've had it & they're not taking me seriously. Then do opks & go off natural lh surge. It feels like spitting my dummy out but I want to make it clear how concerned I am & it will point out to the consultant what has been happening. I don't see how else to make them listen :shrug: my periods have been weird since starting the hcg triggers - maybe 18cm is too small for me? But who knows when they won't check my progesterone!!!!!
> 
> I think they'll send me for hsg next. Had started to talk about going private to get things moving & choose a dr that listens to me. But oh might be made redundant - will find out next Wednesday. He won't get much of a payout. & so our savings would have to go to supporting us while he finds a new job.
> 
> And just to top it off my car broke down yesterday so everything is making me stressed & emotional.
> 
> Sorry for the long rant :cry:Click to expand...

K4th,

I'm thinking of you and praying for you, my dear. This whole process is stressful along with regular things going on in our lives. I hope the start of your day is going well and also hope the repair of your car is minor and not costly:hugs::hugs:

Rant, vent, get it out, that's what we're here for! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,
Happy Monday! Hope everyone is doing well in their cycles!

Welcome SarahLou! Its possible 50mg Clomid will work, anything is possible!:thumbup: If you are being monitored I'm sure the doctor will let you know if you should increase meds. If you aren't being monitored, then confirm with your doctor just to be sure.

@ Braven05 hope you feel better soon hun! I had headaches too during my 1st Clomid cycle and cramping is a good sign too, those follies are growing:winkwink:

afm: today is cd25. I'm feeling better today, little bloated and some cramping off/on. I also have this "wet" feeling like af is here but when I check - nothing, dirty for tmi 

Looking forward to bw on Friday if AF doesn't come before, but I'm also nervous and trying to brace myself for bfn too. Yesterday I felt like she was on her way but I guess I have to wait and see:coffee: I feel like my temps are off this month or maybe its just me :shrug:, Lol

Wishing everyone the best of luck!! xo


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you for the warm welcome :flower:

I'm just not feeling it yet though... Still feel a bit negative.

I'm not being monitored at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome :flower:
> 
> I'm just not feeling it yet though... Still feel a bit negative.
> 
> I'm not being monitored at the moment :wacko:

I can understand but try to remember and remind yourself that you are your body's advocate, ask questions and voice your concerns to your medical provider.

You are welcome, this is an awesome thread with amazing ladies! 

Keep your chin up and stay encouraged! Please keep us posted on your progress! xo


----------



## nimbec

Welcome sarahlou :) The ladies here are lovely! Try to stay positive 50mg worked for me first time around - it took 5 doses but i had my beautiful baby boy so it ca happen! I'm also on metformin but have very irregular periods :( I also wasn't monitored first time around BUT they do need to check your 21 day progesterone level to make sure you are ovulating...or do you temp? you can tell from that otherwise you maybe wasting time if its not working....fx it does though!! 

k4th personally i wouldn't do the trigger i wonder if it has messed me up too - i ovulated alone this month but as you know i was monitored and told i had no chance so no shot. As long as you cover your bases Bding no need for the trigger :) it may just work for you! 

As for me hubby and I will have 24 hrs to make the decision of whether we are doing this IVF as i will have to start birth control ....ugh and today i have had an appt for pre op assesment for my spine - thursday and it says you have to be off all birth control and use protection for the 6 weeks leading upto surgery.....hahaha so i guess they won't approve of an IVF cycle before hand!! Will see if they give me a date...i'm not saying a word until i have a date i will just say nope not on the pill haha its true i wont be on thursday :) Hopefully i will be preggo this cycle and it will be taken out of my hands.


----------



## k4th

Thanks for your kind words everyone. Have calmed down after my earlier meltdown. 

Fern - good luck for testing!!! Eeek!!! Very exciting for you hun. The thing with my dr is it's on the NHS at the moment - free at the point of access (we pay for it in taxes). He's the only team in my local area & it's not easy to swap to an out of area dr. He is good... He's just really busy. It's this free service or nothing at the moment but I am going to keep pushing them about this issue. 

Braven - good luck for your scan tomorrow - again SUPER exciting. Let us know how it goes :)

Buttercup - thinking of you for Friday & hoping that AF doesn't show her ugly face!

Hi sarahlou & welcome to clomid club! I was told 50mg clomid, bd every other day from cd11. If no AF by cd37... Test. If bfn no bd for 7 days & then test again. If bfn & still no AF then count cd 44 as the start of a new cycle and take 100mg clomid. So you should know whether to increase if you don't get AF - but if you don't it's probably worth calling your dr to check. Hope the provera doesn't take long to get AF started & get the ball rolling :)

My car didn't cost much to fix in the end. Thank goodness! Spent a fortune on it about a month ago for an unrelated problem :wacko: I think it was just the final straw. Took my second clomid today & stuck to 50mg. I've had my cheeky double dose - now to see what happens next :shrug:


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - I wrote the above post... Wandered off & did some other things & then posted so missed your post lol! I think I'm going to give the trigger a miss - I've always found my lh surge on opks - it lasts at least two days so is hard to miss! Hard choice about the ivf/op. Really hope you're preggo this cycle too so you don't have to think about it! How is your hubby swaying on the ivf thing? You mentioned you disagreed on the timing :(

Out of curiosity - why do you have to go back on birth control? For how long? Also (if you know) if you pay for a cycle of ivf - can you end up with spare "frosties" or is that only with ICSI? Does it cost as much just to "implant" frosties as it costs on a full cycle of ivf?? Sorry for all the questions - I just wondered if you might know.


----------



## SarahLou372

k4th - That's exactly what I was told... but it confuses me abit what if af shows up before CD 44 does this mean I stay on 50mg the next month and its working??? :wacko:

Thank you ladies for the warm welcome.. Im hoping I can get through this stage with you ladies... :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Hi K4th sorry i didn't reply to you being stressed either - my head is all over the place today ! I agree with you don't bother with the trigger esp if you can easily spot your LH surge because as you say you maybe triggering too early ...or even late and messing your hormones up. Yes with the IVF 1 in 4 people get spare embryo's to freeze and a frozen cycle is only 1k including drugs so much much cheaper than the £4200 natural BUT its a gamble as you may not get any. You then get a yr free storgae and have to pay about £300 per yr then if you want to keep them. You have to go back on birth control because the first part of the treatment is down regulation where they literally shut down your ovaries and enforce a bleed, the medication for this has to be timed exactly right for the embryoe transfer 8 weeks down the line so by being on the pill they just start the stimming injections when the timing is right. you can start of a normal cycle day 23 but the results are not as good. For me as well thats not an option as xmas holiday is in the way so i have to wait an extra 2-3 weeks to actually get started so my transfer is Jan. Hope that makes sense! We are having the 'discussion' when AF arrives ....nothing like a pressure of 24hrs to decide pmsl - hubby doesn't want to discuss again until then. I 'think' and 'hope' we will go for the jan date but if he is truly set on March then so be it - what can i do! If that is the case i will probably beg to do another clomid round in the mean time 'just incase' haha even though i've had my life time allowance or even another drug i just don't want it to be 'dead' time! Its going to be a heated day this time next week as AF should be here by now! 

Interesting about what you where told ref clomid k4th as i was told that i would have to take provera to induce a bleed before being able to take clomid for the next round as otherwize your lining will be old and no good for implantation.....interesting how everyone is told different things. Sarahlou i would phone and ask them in that scenario but most ladies get an AF by then even if they didn't ov. The best thing to do is BBT and use OPK's then you will know pretty much for sure - no temp rise = no ovulation.

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning, 
Hoping everyone is doing well in their cycles.

afm: 
My temp dropped a little more so it's a sign that I'm out this month and AF will be here soon. I had the same gut feeling last month.

Good luck to all.


----------



## nimbec

Oh no Buttercup what dpo are you now? Has it dropped below the coverline? sorry :( 

My temp absolutely nose dived this morning .....can mean one of 2 things either implantation dip if it shoots back up tomorrow (i had this on my pregnancy cycle last time) or my progesterone is very low and AF is well and truly on her way. The second is the most likley this cycle but i can't help but hope. lets see what tomorrow brings ...if its a low temp then for sure i'm out! I'm 8dpo today!

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Oh no Buttercup, I really hope the temps increase again and that you are not out my friend, and that you can still go for b/w on Friday and get a good result! Yes, how many dpo are you again?? Thinking of you and praying for your mind to be calm and peaceful. xx

Nimbec - wow I hope it's an implantation dip :) especially since you had it last pregnancy cycle! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled for your chart tomorrow!! And was reading through all of your medical decisions; it made my head spin. So many difficult choices. Keep us updated hun; still hoping that none of them will be necessary. 

No witch yet so none of us are out yet!

K4th - glad you are feeling a little better hun, hope your accidental clomid intake makes a huge difference this month :) I had a 100mg accident for 5 days straight :) this past month.

Sarahlou- a very warm welcome to you! Hope you will find the thread as helpful and inspiring as I do! And all the best with the clomid adventure that you are about to start. It is a rocky and painful journey but the potential rewards and the group's support are awesome!

Braven and Girly - how did your dr's appointments go?

MrsMcCurdy - have you finished with your clomid yet? How are you feeling?

Mommasboys - hope you are feeling much better!

Me - GUESS what I went and did.... jip..... poas at 10dpo and got a bfn, no surprise! I'm still a little hopeful though since it is still early and my temps are still up... for now! No SE except boobs which are getting slightly more painful and keep having the shooting pain thing. Today is our 10 month wedding anniversary and hubby cooked dinner so I can relax (study!!!) tonight yay. Think I will maybe only test on Saturday again. I do HATE bfn sticks, we should burn them all.

Girls if it weren't for you I wouldn't have been so cheerful(ish). Thanks so much for all your support. DH has pulled away a little; he said that he doesn't want to get his hopes up just to get disappointed again so he didn't even ask about this morning's p-stick result. In fact last night he told me not to do it. At least I know if it turns out to be a proper bfn then I will have you guys to turn to as well.

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## Buttercup77

@ Nimbec and Fern, I'm 12dpo, my temp hasn't dropped below the coverline, yet.. Temp was 98.3 this morning. Yesterday I felt crampy and had a wet feeling all day. We'll see how today goes

@Nimbec, I hope that temo spike back up! Good luck to you!! 

@Fern, lets pray those temps stay up!! Happy Anniversary hun, enjoy this day!!:flower: Men process things differently and hopefully you'll have something else to celebrate very soon, my friend. Stay encouraged! xo

@K4th Good luck to you, keep us posted :)


----------



## Braven05

Was not a positive appointment :nope: The technician started with an internal scan and couldn't see my ovaries. She said when they're small because the follicles aren't very big then it can be hard to see internally. That was my first clue that they were super small. She switched to an external scan and measured maybe 7 or 8 of them but they all ranged from 2mm to 4mm :cry: Ugh. 

They're going to call me later and let me know what to do. I'm guessing no trigger any time soon. I wonder if it has anything to do with the fact that on a normal cycle I don't ovulate for another week almost. I'm so disappointed. DH's work schedule is going to get all messed up because the guys he's working with are both leaving and he's the manager so he has to work the extra time and hire people and train them. This would have been the perfect week to do the iui. Now I'm not sure what's going to happen.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Braven i was the same hun they always scanned me day 11 and 13 usually only a few small follies but by day 16/18 i had usually a mature one so all is not lost ask them to keep scanning you :hugs::hugs: though as i know how deflating it can be x

Buttercup any sign of AF yet hope she stays away and you get a high temp tomorrow! 

Fern happy anniversary!!! I suffer from the desire to poas all the time i'm absolutely USELESS!! I cannot resist and it hurts so much seeing the bfn's i literally still get palpitations waiting after so so many months i would have thought i'd learn just to wait for AF but i just can't so i'm with you!! My OH doesn't really want to know either when it comes to poas unless its a positive which never happens lol its just their waay of dealing with it but it can make us feel very alone. WE are here for you!!!!!!! hopefully we will be celebrating with you!! Thank you for your kind words my head is spinning too :blush: hoping to see the wood from the trees soon! 

Well i did a chart comparisson to my preggy chart and my dip is almost identical so now my hopes and emotions are all over the place :wacko: i know the odds are well and truly stacked against me and i'm heading for a big fall BUT i can't help but HOPE grrrrrrr for goodness sake i can hardly concentrate on work and i won't know for another 4 days at least....13dpo and i'm 8dpo today arrrrgggghhhhh! Lets see what happens tomorrow!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

We're all hoping for you too nimbec!! 
Thanks for asking fern, I've been I little out of the loop for a couple days. But afm, I had my last dose Sunday night. Started bd yesterday so we don't miss it! Still spotting for some reason, never had a real proper AF this time either. I'm just hoping it was enough to be good for this cycle. 
Good luck ladies! So many of us on here that someone needs to get a bfp!!!


P.S. I finally figured out how to share my chart on FF. I just started FF this month though so it's not all that extensive.


----------



## Fern81

Hi 

Braven aw hun like nimbec said it's still early days! I only ovulated about 10 days after my last tablet and I know a lot of ladies ovulate even later than that. So fxed that they still grow nicely.

Nimbec omw I am so stoked for you, can't wait to check out your chart first thing tomorrow! You better add that temp to ff very early don't make me wait for you :winkwink:

MrsMcCurdy - lol re the BDing! We DTD EVERY SINGLE FRIGGING DAY until more than a week after I was sure that I had ovulated hahaha, I'm so over that! Hope that ovulation happens soon for you, thanks for sharing your chart. Yes thanks to K4th's advice I was also able to figure out how to block the masses of data that I don't want displayed to the world :)

Buttercup - Let us know about your temps tomorrow!!! Still hoping for the best!

Before I go and study a bit may I just tell you guys this freaky story.... A lady who lives near my sister tried for years to conceive, tried literally everything and nothing worked. Finally they decided on a surrogate. The surrogate got pregnant with the couple's triplets (earlier this year). Then, surprise surprise around 4 months into the surrogate's pregnancy the biological mom discovers that she is also pregnant... with twins! The triplets should be born soon. And then shortly after she will have 5 newborns. Crazy!!!!!! I've heard of so many people who give up trying and only then fall pregnant. (I want to use that as a strategy but it will then still count as "trying" though surely lol).

Makes me wonder if one of us will have multiples!


----------



## Fern81

By the way thanks Nimbec and Buttercup for the kind words re men and how they process things. It always helps to hear from someone outside your situation, to get some perspective. You guys made me feel a lot better xxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Oh my... Idk if I could handle 5 newborns at once! I have my fears and whatnot about 1! And that's a lot of diapers and clothes and money! Wow... I'd be one freaked out momma if I was her!


----------



## Girly123

Feeling really low this evening. Can't stop thinking I am meant to be a lady and it is my job to have children and I can't even do that. I have had a tough couple of weeks at work and then got a knock back on an application for a job as I didn't even get an interview. My husband wants a baby badly and I can't even give him that.

The Dr won't give me more clomid as doesnt know enough about it so is waiting for confirmation from my consultant and I just want to start another cycle and try to get pregnant!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Anyone bought clomid online from somewhere they know is safe? I am desperate now even though it hasn't worked for me so far!!! X


----------



## SarahLou372

Im sorry to hear your feeling low this evening. We all know how you must be feeling right now and uderstand the frustration. My Gyae sent me away to try naturally and I just knew it wouldn't happen, it was as if I could read my body and I knew :wacko:

We are all here to support you and I have found there are lots of loveley ladies around in the topic :flower::flower:

I understand how you feel Im getting to the stage where Im not even trying hard anymore, and just going to the bathroom and taking a pregnacy test, and I go in saying... "lets go get my :bfn:". Mad I know.

But I know I cant quit I have to keep trying and carry on, and i admitt its hard but its this forum and the lovely ladies here helping me maintain this.


----------



## Braven05

So I talked to the nurse and I was wrong, my biggest follicle was less than 2mm :cry: At first she said that sometimes that happens in the first cycle. Then I asked about whether or not the fact that I normally don't ovulate for another week would have anything to do with it and she said it could. I'm scheduled for another follicle study on Thursday morning to see how it looks.

But she said that the doctor is out of town Friday through Monday so if I happen to be ready on Thursday (which, duh, I clearly won't be), I will have to trigger and try it normally. I'm thinking if I go back on Monday they might be close to ready and if I trigger we'll be good to go next Wednesday and Thursday...that's if they actually grow bigger. Super frustrating because my bw showed that I was ovulating. Maybe I've been ovulating immature eggs? :wacko:


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Feeling really low this evening. Can't stop thinking I am meant to be a lady and it is my job to have children and I can't even do that. I have had a tough couple of weeks at work and then got a knock back on an application for a job as I didn't even get an interview. My husband wants a baby badly and I can't even give him that.
> 
> The Dr won't give me more clomid as doesnt know enough about it so is waiting for confirmation from my consultant and I just want to start another cycle and try to get pregnant!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!
> 
> Anyone bought clomid online from somewhere they know is safe? I am desperate now even though it hasn't worked for me so far!!! X

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Braven - I'm sorry it wasn't great news. But... Last month I had a 8mm follie one day and two days later it was 16mm. It grew fast!!!i really hope that yours does grow & is ripe on Monday for you to try next week. Don't give up :hugs:

Girly - I'm so down at the moment. Im in tears nearly everyday. I totally understand the "meant to be a lady" comment. I feel so guilty and disappointed and exhausted every day. It has to get better :hugs:

Mrsmccurdy - good luck hun! The bd games can be hard work some months - hope you're having fun :winkwink:

Fern - hope the studying is going well and you enjoyed your anniversary. Men really don't get it sometimes. I'm so glad I can come here & talk to people who get it. Keeping everything crossed for you this month hun!

Nimbec - excellent chart & it sounds so much like your other preggo one! I'm so Pleased your temp went up this morning!!! When will you test??

Sarahlou - your words have reminded me that we just have to keep going, no matter how hard it gets. 

As for me - after 6 days of spotting & light bleeding, (three neg preg tests) plus three clomid days down.... AF arrived in spectacular fashion this morning! Wtf??! SIX DAYS!! And some days were bright red with a real flow. Feel like such a failure - can't even manage a proper lp & normal period :cry: I rang the nursing team again this morning. I managed to explain how upset I was that they weren't listening to me & that something isn't right, without bursting into tears. They've squeezed me in to see the consultant next Thursday - when she told me that I promptly burst into tears though! I'm gutted. I don't know how to pick myself up... But I know I have to.


----------



## Fern81

Morning

Nimbec I've had a peek at your chart and I really think that it looks like you will get a BFP in a few days! I'm really excited for you hun. That will really be a miracle baby!!!

Buttercup how are your temps doing? 

Braven how many mg did you take this month again? Last month I didn't ovulate with 50mg (I think). This month I took 100mg and it looks like it made a huge difference since my SE are different and I did ovulate according to temps and OPK's. So just a little increase in the dose can make a huge difference and your follies still have time to grow so we are all rooting for you!

Sarahlou and Girly - I understand what you girls are going through and really empathize. Girly I agree I have never ever in 11 years had a BFP and also sometimes feel like I am not really a woman. I hope that venting and getting support from the thread will help you to keep your heads up and realize we are all so special regardless of our fertility issues and that we are not any less womanly than any other ladies.

Having said that: I completely lost it this morning. I was utterly convinced that I was pregnant this month and had such a sure, sure feeling about it. Last night my mood came crashing down and I was so irritated with DH that I slept on the couch for the first time ever. This morning upon taking my temps I noticed that they had gone down :( not below the coverline yet but seems like headed in that direction. And since yesterday I've had AF type cramps which are more sore than the little pinches and light cramps I have had so far. To top it off I still have the mental image of yesterday's BFN in my head. So today (11dpo) I just feel like I am definitely not pregnant and am just suffering from the worst PMS ever. So I crawled back into bed with hubs and started bawling my head off for about 2 hours (at least he had the morning off) and ended up cancelling my morning lessons. I told him every detail about how I felt and he was very supportive. He even phoned his mom to see if she could get hold of some more clomid for us because there is NONE available in my province anymore (I live in one of the big busy cities); South Africa or at least this area has got a huge clomiphene (and a lot of other meds) manufacturing problem. So she went to her pharmacist and begged him, they still had some stock so he gave her 2 packs with no questions asked. Thankfully I now have 2 more months' worth of clomid 100mg if I do end up BFN like I expect; at least one less thing to worry about. Also worried about AF arriving this soon which will mean that I have a super short luteal phase. Can only go and see my dr next week Wednesday 22 Oct. And to top it all off a few water pipes burst this morning at our flat so it's noon already and I haven't been able to shower for my afternoon lessons; this after going for a sweaty run to help clear my head. Urrgghhhhhhh. :cry::cry::wacko::nope:

Sorry about the essay. I just had to get that out. AF not here yet so there might be a slim hope but I am just super negative and depressed about this month.

Nimbec regardless of my "blue" day please don't let me steal you joy - I am really happy for you even while feeling sorry for myself. Please keep sharing all your details over the next few days and if you DO get your BFP don't disappear from the thread I will miss you too much hun and want to celebrate with you! When are you going to test??:hugs::hugs::hugs:

SHARED JOY IS DOUBLE THE JOY, SHARED PAIN IS HALF THE PAIN.

Baby dust to everyone. We will get there eventually.


----------



## Fern81

Hi K4th

Hun so sorry that you are still feeling so sad. Just know we are all here for you and I am crying right alongside you today in moral support xx. It's a terrible feeling when our bodies betray us but at least now you have the appointment and will hopefully get some answers. And even if it is NHS; you still pay for it in tax and have every right to expect some proper service.

Thinking about you xxx bake a lovely cake and treat yourself!


----------



## Braven05

Fern and K4th - sorry you're feeling so awful these past couple of days. I'm glad they were able to get you in K4th and that you were able to get your thoughts across clearly or clearer anyways, but sorry AF showed up. Fern, I hope that the witch doesn't show for you, I have my fingers crossed!

Hello to everyone else!

AFM - I was on 100mg this first cycle. I wonder if weight has anything to do with it, like if you're overweight maybe you need a higher dose or something. I don't know. Guess I'm just waiting until tomorrow to see if there's any growth. K4th, nice to know they can grow more than the standard 1-2mm a day. That gives me some hope that by Monday at the latest they will be mature. Monday will be CD 17 and I'm pretty sure from temping and my signs the last couple of months that that's around when I've been ovulating.


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> Braven - I'm sorry it wasn't great news. But... Last month I had a 8mm follie one day and two days later it was 16mm. It grew fast!!!i really hope that yours does grow & is ripe on Monday for you to try next week. Don't give up :hugs:
> 
> Girly - I'm so down at the moment. Im in tears nearly everyday. I totally understand the "meant to be a lady" comment. I feel so guilty and disappointed and exhausted every day. It has to get better :hugs:
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - good luck hun! The bd games can be hard work some months - hope you're having fun :winkwink:
> 
> Fern - hope the studying is going well and you enjoyed your anniversary. Men really don't get it sometimes. I'm so glad I can come here & talk to people who get it. Keeping everything crossed for you this month hun!
> 
> Nimbec - excellent chart & it sounds so much like your other preggo one! I'm so Pleased your temp went up this morning!!! When will you test??
> 
> Sarahlou - your words have reminded me that we just have to keep going, no matter how hard it gets.
> 
> As for me - after 6 days of spotting & light bleeding, (three neg preg tests) plus three clomid days down.... AF arrived in spectacular fashion this morning! Wtf??! SIX DAYS!! And some days were bright red with a real flow. Feel like such a failure - can't even manage a proper lp & normal period :cry: I rang the nursing team again this morning. I managed to explain how upset I was that they weren't listening to me & that something isn't right, without bursting into tears. They've squeezed me in to see the consultant next Thursday - when she told me that I promptly burst into tears though! I'm gutted. I don't know how to pick myself up... But I know I have to.

K4th, I'm sod you are feeling sad I pray that things get better, please try to stay encouraged :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning
> 
> Nimbec I've had a peek at your chart and I really think that it looks like you will get a BFP in a few days! I'm really excited for you hun. That will really be a miracle baby!!!
> 
> Buttercup how are your temps doing?
> 
> Braven how many mg did you take this month again? Last month I didn't ovulate with 50mg (I think). This month I took 100mg and it looks like it made a huge difference since my SE are different and I did ovulate according to temps and OPK's. So just a little increase in the dose can make a huge difference and your follies still have time to grow so we are all rooting for you!
> 
> Sarahlou and Girly - I understand what you girls are going through and really empathize. Girly I agree I have never ever in 11 years had a BFP and also sometimes feel like I am not really a woman. I hope that venting and getting support from the thread will help you to keep your heads up and realize we are all so special regardless of our fertility issues and that we are not any less womanly than any other ladies.
> 
> Having said that: I completely lost it this morning. I was utterly convinced that I was pregnant this month and had such a sure, sure feeling about it. Last night my mood came crashing down and I was so irritated with DH that I slept on the couch for the first time ever. This morning upon taking my temps I noticed that they had gone down :( not below the coverline yet but seems like headed in that direction. And since yesterday I've had AF type cramps which are more sore than the little pinches and light cramps I have had so far. To top it off I still have the mental image of yesterday's BFN in my head. So today (11dpo) I just feel like I am definitely not pregnant and am just suffering from the worst PMS ever. So I crawled back into bed with hubs and started bawling my head off for about 2 hours (at least he had the morning off) and ended up cancelling my morning lessons. I told him every detail about how I felt and he was very supportive. He even phoned his mom to see if she could get hold of some more clomid for us because there is NONE available in my province anymore (I live in one of the big busy cities); South Africa or at least this area has got a huge clomiphene (and a lot of other meds) manufacturing problem. So she went to her pharmacist and begged him, they still had some stock so he gave her 2 packs with no questions asked. Thankfully I now have 2 more months' worth of clomid 100mg if I do end up BFN like I expect; at least one less thing to worry about. Also worried about AF arriving this soon which will mean that I have a super short luteal phase. Can only go and see my dr next week Wednesday 22 Oct. And to top it all off a few water pipes burst this morning at our flat so it's noon already and I haven't been able to shower for my afternoon lessons; this after going for a sweaty run to help clear my head. Urrgghhhhhhh. :cry::cry::wacko::nope:
> 
> Sorry about the essay. I just had to get that out. AF not here yet so there might be a slim hope but I am just super negative and depressed about this month.
> 
> Nimbec regardless of my "blue" day please don't let me steal you joy - I am really happy for you even while feeling sorry for myself. Please keep sharing all your details over the next few days and if you DO get your BFP don't disappear from the thread I will miss you too much hun and want to celebrate with you! When are you going to test??:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> SHARED JOY IS DOUBLE THE JOY, SHARED PAIN IS HALF THE PAIN.
> 
> Baby dust to everyone. We will get there eventually.

My dear Fern, I am so sorry you were feeling down and hope you are feeling better since talking with DH, and on the brighter side of things you got more meds! Don't lose hope, my friend, af has not arrived so it's not over. And I'm sorry to hear the issue with the pipe and pray everything works out very soon!

Sometimes we need to just get it out and cry, well all have our moments and remember our tears don't determine our strength. xo

A very good friend sent this to me today, so I'll share it with you all:

Eventually all the pieces
fall into place.
Until then try to laugh at the confusion, 
live for the moment
and know that everything

_ happens for a reason_ :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning ladies,

The start of my day is going ok and today I'm 13dpo. My temp didn't increase or drop, its the same as yesterday 98.6, so confused. Today my boobs are a little sore and (cm) is creamy, lotion like - sorry for tmi. I'm nervous and anxious about Friday but I'm still going with my gut :shrug: I'm thinking boobs are sore due to af and not bfp. 

I wish everyone luck, sending positive thoughts and energy, please take care! xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Buttercup great that temp stayed the same - would it normally have dropped by now? You say your temp was 98.6....was that 98.60 i only ask because it needs to be a 4 digit number when bbt charting i'm sure you know and are using the correct sort of thermomenter but wanted to say just incase! Hope i've not offended you?! Lovely words too buttercup :) 

Fern I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, believe me i know how you are feeling i have been there many times its truly awful :cry::hugs::hugs:and will be at the lowest point ever when AF hits me in a few days :( We are all here for you and i'm pleased to know you have support at home and that you have more meds :) remember that unless your temp goes right below coverline it doesn't mean AF is coming, your luteal phase would be ok hun as 12-14dpo is normal so try to relax a little on that front....also pains and sore af like boobs are perfectally normal in both early pregnancy and af so you are not out yet!! A few more days before you can curl up in a ball and let it all out again--maybe you will be celebrating i do so hope so!!!! We are here when you need us!!!! 

K4th WTF is the witch playing at?!!!! I'm so so sorry you are having these issues :( make sure they scan you incase there is a cyst (i have a 3.5cm one that doesn't cause any trouble so they are not always terrible news) Thankfully they have agreed to see you - do you have a list of questions to take in? Make sure you don't leave without a plan! :hugs::hugs:

Braven fx they get a speedy spurt on!! Weight can be a factor i think but usually is 100mg doesn't work it means you are clomid resistant so no point in 150/200mg but there are other drugs you can try....i would make sure you go armed with questions when they scan you!! 

Well as for me ladies the reality has set in, clinic told me my egg wasn't viable ....i just hope it grew miraculously in a few days. So the more i read the more unlikley it is that i have an implantation dip but i still can't get the hope out of my head. It's torture real torture :wacko: I keep looking at my chart over and over, willing the days away, i can't focus on work at all my head in all over the place. This is going to hit me so hard if it is my body playing cruel tricks!!!! If by some miracle i did get a bfp i would 100% stick about to celebrate with you ladies when you get yours BUT i fear i maybe the last of you to get mine as i most likley have to wait till Jan for iVF xxxxx

HUGS to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Buttercup great that temp stayed the same - would it normally have dropped by now? You say your temp was 98.6....was that 98.60 i only ask because it needs to be a 4 digit number when bbt charting i'm sure you know and are using the correct sort of thermomenter but wanted to say just incase! Hope i've not offended you?! Lovely words too buttercup :)
> 
> Fern I'm so sorry you are feeling so low, believe me i know how you are feeling i have been there many times its truly awful :cry::hugs::hugs:and will be at the lowest point ever when AF hits me in a few days :( We are all here for you and i'm pleased to know you have support at home and that you have more meds :) remember that unless your temp goes right below coverline it doesn't mean AF is coming, your luteal phase would be ok hun as 12-14dpo is normal so try to relax a little on that front....also pains and sore af like boobs are perfectally normal in both early pregnancy and af so you are not out yet!! A few more days before you can curl up in a ball and let it all out again--maybe you will be celebrating i do so hope so!!!! We are here when you need us!!!!
> 
> K4th WTF is the witch playing at?!!!! I'm so so sorry you are having these issues :( make sure they scan you incase there is a cyst (i have a 3.5cm one that doesn't cause any trouble so they are not always terrible news) Thankfully they have agreed to see you - do you have a list of questions to take in? Make sure you don't leave without a plan! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Braven fx they get a speedy spurt on!! Weight can be a factor i think but usually is 100mg doesn't work it means you are clomid resistant so no point in 150/200mg but there are other drugs you can try....i would make sure you go armed with questions when they scan you!!
> 
> Well as for me ladies the reality has set in, clinic told me my egg wasn't viable ....i just hope it grew miraculously in a few days. So the more i read the more unlikley it is that i have an implantation dip but i still can't get the hope out of my head. It's torture real torture :wacko: I keep looking at my chart over and over, willing the days away, i can't focus on work at all my head in all over the place. This is going to hit me so hard if it is my body playing cruel tricks!!!! If by some miracle i did get a bfp i would 100% stick about to celebrate with you ladies when you get yours BUT i fear i maybe the last of you to get mine as i most likley have to wait till Jan for iVF xxxxx
> 
> HUGS to everyone!!!!!!!

Hi Nimbec, since you've just taught me something my temp was 98.60 and not 98.6. What a dingbat I am to not know that :dohh:. Last month my temp dived on the 17th, so if I'm no bfp, it will drop soon.

You have not offended me in any way, Lol! I use a digital thermometer and test vaginally but not during af:shrug:

I appreciate feedback. Good luck to you! x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Buttercup your not a dingbat lol!!! your thermometer should read out 4 digits all the time to make your chart accurate enough - have you been doing this? FX it doesn't drop!!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies for all the encouraging words and support. I hope the rest of the week brings some peace and that we may all have the strength to face whatever is chucked our way.

My thermometer is a mercury thermometer and I have to guess at the 4th digit, I have also noticed that the temps get higher the longer I leave it in with a max at around 10 min. I have only noticed that recently though!


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi Buttercup your not a dingbat lol!!! your thermometer should read out 4 digits all the time to make your chart accurate enough - have you been doing this? FX it doesn't drop!!!

It doesn't read out 4 digits only 3. I.E, 97.9, 98.3. 98.9 or 98.6. I'm thinking maybe I'm using the type of thermometer :dohh:, Lol just my luck


----------



## Amigone

Hi! First clomid cycle here! I am a bit neurotic and a lot anxious and I'm trying to not overthink everything when it comes to clomid and pills and trigger shots and the like.


----------



## k4th

Just wanted to say a quick :hi: sorry to all of us feeling down. Fern - sometimes it's better to let it all out. Glad to hear your hubby was supportive - sometimes a duvet morning can work wonders! Hope you got that shower in the end!! & there's still hope!!!

Nimbec - I'm so hoping that this is your month. The rollercoaster the 2ww sends us on is horrendous. Sorry you're having a down day - hope tomorrow is up!

Buttercup - you have a lovely way with words. Thank you for all your kindness. Really hope your temps stay good. 

I'm off to meet a good friend for tea this evening. So, after bursting into tears several times at work today ( :blush: ) I'm hoping I can have a nice evening & take my mind off things.


----------



## k4th

Amigone said:


> Hi! First clomid cycle here! I am a bit neurotic and a lot anxious and I'm trying to not overthink everything when it comes to clomid and pills and trigger shots and the like.

Hi amigone. Good luck with the clomid!! What cd are you ?


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Just wanted to say a quick :hi: sorry to all of us feeling down. Fern - sometimes it's better to let it all out. Glad to hear your hubby was supportive - sometimes a duvet morning can work wonders! Hope you got that shower in the end!! & there's still hope!!!
> 
> Nimbec - I'm so hoping that this is your month. The rollercoaster the 2ww sends us on is horrendous. Sorry you're having a down day - hope tomorrow is up!
> 
> Buttercup - you have a lovely way with words. Thank you for all your kindness. Really hope your temps stay good.
> 
> I'm off to meet a good friend for tea this evening. So, after bursting into tears several times at work today ( :blush: ) I'm hoping I can have a nice evening & take my mind off things.

Thank you K4th, enjoy your tea time with your friend and have a wonderful evening. I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Amigone said:


> Hi! First clomid cycle here! I am a bit neurotic and a lot anxious and I'm trying to not overthink everything when it comes to clomid and pills and trigger shots and the like.

Welcome Amigone and good luck with your clomid cycle. Keep us posted with you progress:flower:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

K4th hope you have a lovely evening! 

Ladies the thermometer has to be a digital basal thermometer to be accurate enough for fertility charting otherwise you will not get accurate results. you can buy farenhite or celcius and both give very sensitive readings out. Link below for the good ones at least you can compare! 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/BabyMad-Basal-Temperature-Ovulation-Thermometer/dp/B001CL2GIA

welcome Amigone good luck with your cycle! 

Thanks for kind words ladies i so hope this is my month too but sadly the odds are hugly stacked not in my favour! I still can't help but think i am of course damn you TWW!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Provera start in the morning for me ladies... 8-[


----------



## Amigone

k4th said:


> Hi amigone. Good luck with the clomid!! What cd are you ?

Thanks! Im CD 4 so its pretty early here...


----------



## Braven05

Follicle study in the morning tomorrow. Hope they're growing some! Hope every one else is doing okay.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

k4th said:


> Hi all :hi:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - good luck hun! The bd games can be hard work some months - hope you're having fun :winkwink:
> 
> 
> As for me - after 6 days of spotting & light bleeding, (three neg preg tests) plus three clomid days down.... AF arrived in spectacular fashion this morning! Wtf??! SIX DAYS!! And some days were bright red with a real flow. Feel like such a failure - can't even manage a proper lp & normal period :cry: I rang the nursing team again this morning. I managed to explain how upset I was that they weren't listening to me & that something isn't right, without bursting into tears. They've squeezed me in to see the consultant next Thursday - when she told me that I promptly burst into tears though! I'm gutted. I don't know how to pick myself up... But I know I have to.

Im so completely relating to this right now!! Have spotting and 2 spread out days of red flow I started my REAL AF yesterday... I'm already done taking clomid! What is this going to do to my cycle?? Does it make the clomid null and void?!? I'm so confused... And I've had a crampy right ovary area the past day or so! What does that mean?? Heeeelp...! 
Unfortunately the bd has stopped, obviously...


----------



## Fern81

12 dpo, another bfn and started spotting. Out for sure :(


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - good luck hun. Not too long until testing now right? The tww can be so cruel - hope it begins to pass more quickly & ends well for you!

Braven - let us know how the scan goes tomorrow. We're all cheering those follies on!

Fern - I'm so sorry about the bfn & spotting :hugs: :hugs: it's not over until the :witch: really arrives - but I know right now you'll be feeling so down. Glad you got hold of some more clomid. Look after yourself over the next few days. 

Mrsmccurdy - it SO sucks!!! This did happen to me once before & I did still ov the month after - so there is hope! Can you call whoever prescribed your clomid? Let them know what's happened? They probably won't do anything about it - but you should have it on record with them just in case it happens again next month (or any other). Maybe clomid doesn't agree with us - stupid bodies!!!! It's so frustrating. 

Afm - I went out for a lovely evening & then burst into tears & told my friend everything about this whole ttc journey. She knew we were trying but she had no idea how much I was struggling. She was great with it all & said some really lovely & helpful stuff. She thinks I need to ask for some support/ counselling - and since I've been on the verge of tears constantly for days I think she might be right. I'm just not coping very well at the minute :( I think hitting a 2 year ttc milestone has hit me harder than I've realised.


----------



## Fern81

So... the spotting and bad cramping that I had yesterday and early this morning stopped (back to light cramps). I'm praying so hard that it was just implantation yesterday or during the night, that my head wants to explode. Normally my cycles are 33-35 days even last month on clomid so this month I was surprised to see AF spotting arrived this early (CD 28 but in truth only CD26 since I started AF later than I initially thought I did, same as K4th and MrsMcCurdy!!!!!!)
Although... I always have spotting before AF... but then my temps are up and spotting is gone!? On the other hand I did take clomid wayyyy too early this month so is my cycle shorter because of that??? urgh I am LITERALLY going insane. PLEASE please let me still have a shot..............

Welcome Amigone, hope that clomid will be kind to you and that you have a great and positive cycle.

Nimbec my thermometer is a basal (ovulation) one, just "old school" in that it is mercury not digital. Also has a very wide calibration so it is very accurate up till the 1st decimal and then you have to estimate the 2nd decimal. Only one I could get hold of so have been using it for the month. I think my temp taking is not very accurate because I have been leaving it in my mouth for varying amounts of time (sometimes I fell asleep with it a little lol) and because of my insomnia/sleeping routine. Will see what I do next month, thanks for your advice xxxx (Oh let there not be a next month!) BTW how are you feeling? When are you going to test?

Braven thinking of you a lot, hope you get good news. 

MrsMcCurdy and K4th exactly the same happened to me at the beginning of this month and I started clomid 1 day before AF really arrived. What the heck; I think it is a clomid side effect. So infuriating. I did ovulate though.

Buttercup how are you and how are your temps??? Tomorrow is b/w day!

Everyone else - how are you guys?


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> 12 dpo, another bfn and started spotting. Out for sure :(

I am so sorry for the bfn and spotting, please try to relax and not be too hard on yourself! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Nimbec - good luck hun. Not too long until testing now right? The tww can be so cruel - hope it begins to pass more quickly & ends well for you!
> 
> Braven - let us know how the scan goes tomorrow. We're all cheering those follies on!
> 
> Fern - I'm so sorry about the bfn & spotting :hugs: :hugs: it's not over until the :witch: really arrives - but I know right now you'll be feeling so down. Glad you got hold of some more clomid. Look after yourself over the next few days.
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - it SO sucks!!! This did happen to me once before & I did still ov the month after - so there is hope! Can you call whoever prescribed your clomid? Let them know what's happened? They probably won't do anything about it - but you should have it on record with them just in case it happens again next month (or any other). Maybe clomid doesn't agree with us - stupid bodies!!!! It's so frustrating.
> 
> Afm - I went out for a lovely evening & then burst into tears & told my friend everything about this whole ttc journey. She knew we were trying but she had no idea how much I was struggling. She was great with it all & said some really lovely & helpful stuff. She thinks I need to ask for some support/ counselling - and since I've been on the verge of tears constantly for days I think she might be right. I'm just not coping very well at the minute :( I think hitting a 2 year ttc milestone has hit me harder than I've realised.

K4th,
Good to hear you had a lovely evening and was able to share you ttc journey. It's a blessing to have friends and family who are supportive, and it truly helps. 

I'm considering going to counseling again as I don't want my ttc journey to consume my whole life and overlook or take certain things for granted.

Please take care of yourself, I'm sending positive thoughts and energy your way!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> So... the spotting and bad cramping that I had yesterday and early this morning stopped (back to light cramps). I'm praying so hard that it was just implantation yesterday or during the night, that my head wants to explode. Normally my cycles are 33-35 days even last month on clomid so this month I was surprised to see AF spotting arrived this early (CD 28 but in truth only CD26 since I started AF later than I initially thought I did, same as K4th and MrsMcCurdy!!!!!!)
> Although... I always have spotting before AF... but then my temps are up and spotting is gone!? On the other hand I did take clomid wayyyy too early this month so is my cycle shorter because of that??? urgh I am LITERALLY going insane. PLEASE please let me still have a shot..............
> 
> Welcome Amigone, hope that clomid will be kind to you and that you have a great and positive cycle.
> 
> Nimbec my thermometer is a basal (ovulation) one, just "old school" in that it is mercury not digital. Also has a very wide calibration so it is very accurate up till the 1st decimal and then you have to estimate the 2nd decimal. Only one I could get hold of so have been using it for the month. I think my temp taking is not very accurate because I have been leaving it in my mouth for varying amounts of time (sometimes I fell asleep with it a little lol) and because of my insomnia/sleeping routine. Will see what I do next month, thanks for your advice xxxx (Oh let there not be a next month!) BTW how are you feeling? When are you going to test?
> 
> Braven thinking of you a lot, hope you get good news.
> 
> MrsMcCurdy and K4th exactly the same happened to me at the beginning of this month and I started clomid 1 day before AF really arrived. What the heck; I think it is a clomid side effect. So infuriating. I did ovulate though.
> 
> Buttercup how are you and how are your temps??? Tomorrow is b/w day!
> 
> Everyone else - how are you guys?


I hope and pray the spotting was due to implantation. Stay positive, and remember all things are possible, my friend :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Good Moring ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well

I'm feeling ok despite the fact that I'm so nervous and over analyzing every symptom. My temp went up slightly 98.90 but it'd humid here, so idk. I still have some cramping, the "wet" feeling and sore boobs. AF isn't "due" until the 20th so I'm not sure what to think but I'll know for sure tomorrow if AF doesn't arrive before then.

If its a bfn, I plan change my diet and stay committed to working out. I need to lose 20 -25lbs for ivf and the weight loss can't hurt so, :shrug:


----------



## Braven05

So...I don't know anything because the technician didn't tell me anything and I just have to wait for a phone call. But I'm pretty sure they didn't look any bigger. So if they're not responding by now (CD 13), odds are they aren't going to. Hooray. :cry:

I'm so emotional about this and I hate it. Why does it have to be so hard for some people? It's really not fair. 

Sorry to all you ladies who got AF and are feeling down. At least you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Braven05 said:


> So...I don't know anything because the technician didn't tell me anything and I just have to wait for a phone call. But I'm pretty sure they didn't look any bigger. So if they're not responding by now (CD 13), odds are they aren't going to. Hooray. :cry:
> 
> I'm so emotional about this and I hate it. Why does it have to be so hard for some people? It's really not fair.
> 
> Sorry to all you ladies who got AF and are feeling down. At least you're not alone :hugs:

:hugs: you're right - it's not fair. 

I felt nothing during the days my follies ballooned. I hope you get a call with better news than you are expecting :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :flower:

Braven ugh have you heard anything yet? i so hope they bring good news!! 

Buttercup i so know how you feel!! AF is due Sun/Mon for me too! I'm over analysing everything and literally feel like i'm emotionally on the edge of breakdown. Hubby even said today i was on a different planet - even at work...ladies i'm a mess! :wacko:

K4th i'm so pleased you spoke to her - sometimes a problem shared is a problem halved ok not so much in this case but its good to talk :) hopefully you will get answers at your appt next week!!

Fern gosh i didn't know they still did the traditional ones :dohh: great news the spotting and cramps have gone i have everything crossed for you that she stays away!

Hi everyone else!!!! 

Ladies who are at the end of the tww - when do you plan to test? I think i may cave and test tomorrow at 11dpo....BUT i almost don't want to as i want to live the possibility a few days longer....plus i wont fully accept a bfn tomorrow anyhow so i guess whats the point?!! Lets see how my self control is in the morning!!


----------



## Braven05

Guess I'm out of the club. No more clomid for me. My follicles actually shrunk between Tuesday and today. There were 4 on both sides the other day and today 3 on one side and 1 on the other and no growth of the remaining ones. 

So I'm just going to let this cycle go by and on CD1 I'll call and get a prescription for Femara. 

I'm so very sad and disappointed. I'm guessing with tiny little follicles there's no hope in ovulating naturally either.


----------



## Fern81

Awww Braven hun so sad for you. I really hope that the change of meds will do the trick xxxxx

Nimbec I completely understand! !!! I am also going insane and DH is away on business so the flat is so super quiet tonight, I can just hear myself thinking TOO MUCH! I have tested 10dpo and today 12dpo both bfn. But now that the 1hour long spotting of this morning has disappeared I have this cruel hope that there is still a chance. ... will test again on Saturday and Monday if necessary. Don't really know when I should expect AF since I have no idea how long my luteal phase is. This was my first month temping, OPKing and apparently ovulating. Past few cycles have been around 33 days but don't know if this month will be different. I am just going to keep testing every 2nd day till I know either way. 

Buttercup gosh I am super excited about your blood test tomorrow! Please let me know the moment that you can find the time hun x


----------



## Buttercup77

Braven, so sorry you are going through this, I hope the change in meds does it, Hun!:flower: :hugs:

Nimbec & Fern, I'm a nervous wreck, Lol!bi could barely focus on work,lol

Keeping my FX'd for us all! x


----------



## Braven05

Know what's even more frustrating? This evening I started having loads of ewcm. What's up with that? Why in the world would I have ewcm if I have no mature follicles to even release an egg. It's like a tease or something. 

I talked to my mother earlier and she was super insensitive...and I know she wasn't trying to be but it pissed me off. Should just stop talking to her about all of this.


----------



## Fern81

Spotting is back and another temp drop :(..... feel like cancelling all my lessons today and staying in bed crying. 

Braven I haven't told my mom and I am not going to unless I ever get a bfp. I love her but she has also been super mean before; she thinks I am not meant to have kids.

Hope everyone else is feeling better than me and have a good day esp Buttercup, really praying that you and Nimbec both get great results! 

Sarahlou how is the provera going?


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 


Braven so sorry about your results i hear femera can have good results for people though! I also ovulated this cycle with a follicle too small for an egg to be in so just because its not ripe doesn't mean you won't get signs :( 

Fern i'm so very sorry sadly i'm with you today and feel like doing exactly the same - i have no idea how i'm actually going to get through today :( 

Buttercup i so hope you bring us good news i find it so hard to believe we can all do a second cycle with no bfp's on the thread i don't think that has happened ever before in the 4 yrs i've been a member :( 

Shitty BFN for me today and pre period symptoms - i'm out for sure i've been in this game long enough to know! I really don't know what to do from here i'm so down i'm not sure i can face this any longer. I feel like i should maybe accept just having Harrison who is my world anyway BUT i still have a desire for another little one. I can't handle the thought that i may do IVF and have a bfn staring me in the face and be out of pocket its like a double whammy!!! Oh and yesterday i did my pre op apppt for my spine and they said i have to be not trying for a baby so have rebooked me an appt for november which means if i decide to do my op i can't ttc until after ....op are 6-10 weeks after preassesment so i'm looking at the new year....i don't understand why i can't try an ivf round in the mean time but they literally wont let me past the starting block - i wasn't planning on telling them but they want to xray me so i had too as there was a chance yesterday i could have been preggy. decisions decisions!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, Happy Friday to you all!!

Braven, I know how you feel, our bodies can be cruel and play mean tricks and its hurtful and unfair. Know that you are not alone. And some of the closest people to us can be really insensitive and has no clue what we're going through. My mom is really traditional and has certain beliefs and after my first mc, she said, well everyone isn't meant to have children. She wasn't there for me at all, not even when I had to have a D&C. It truly broke me and I knew then I wouldn't share anything else with her about ttc b/c I didn't need that negativity and opinions. 

Fern, I'm sorry that the spotting is back, gosh this is so unfair and draining. You are entitled to feel down and do what you need to process things. Sending positive thoughts your way! xo

I hope everyone else is doing well and in good spirits. Sending everyone good positive vibes. :hugs::hugs:

I had bw done this morning, I barely slept last night and trying to stay busy so I don't think about it. Now part 2 of the waiting game begins :coffee:


----------



## Buttercup77

I'm out, got the bw results. Feeling down and sad, ughh. I hate crying.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Braven05

Buttercup77 said:


> I'm out, got the bw results. Feeling down and sad, ughh. I hate crying.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.

:hugs: Sorry buttercup...


----------



## nimbec

So sorry buttercup :( Seems like we are all in the same boat :( (((((hugs)))))) to everyone!


----------



## Buttercup77

Just a thought but I may I may hold off on doing another cycle and just work on losing weight and then moving onto ivf. I know 20-30lbs doesn't seem like its much but with pcos it is. I don't want to wait 6+ months. I feel like time is winding down. I'm not in my 20's, ughh. I feel so inadequate:cry:


----------



## Fern81

I'm so sorry for this cycle Buttercup. You are an awesome lady and you will be an awesome mommy, don't lose heart. We are all here for you whatever you decide for the next cycle.

Nimbec maybe it is possible that you will get a bfp in a day or 2? 11dpo is still quite early? Still holding out hope for you!

K4th and Braven how are you guys feeling today? Thinking of you a lot!!!

All the other ladies hope you guys are doing OK??

I have no idea what is going on with me and wish it would just be over. Spotting only this morning again (not really; nothing on tissue just actually *TMI* very little brown tinted CM when I checked that), then an hour later it's more or less gone. Cramps in the morning and none in the afternoon. What the heck why can't AF just show up and get it over with. Can't leave google alone. Will actually be relieved when I just KNOW one way or another :wacko:. I should be glad that I ovulated at least and leave it at that, but is it ever that easy??

In retrospect ttc during my final exams was not a good idea because I can't study or concentrate and now I feel as if I'm going to fail at the exams as well! But I didn't want to wait until I finish studying one day because that might be decades away and I'm already so old... planning on doing postgrad studies next year so if I don't have a child at least I will have a lot of studying to do :/ And have been ttc for so many years in any case, so I thought "what is one more little exam"... urghhhh.... :dohh:

Well like nimbec says we all are in the same boat! All we can do is carry on. Maybe this time next week we will all feel better. Then we will all be a little further along in the next part of the journey which will hopefully end in lots of babies. xx


----------



## k4th

I'm sorry to hear everyone is so down. 

Buttercup - I'm so sorry about your bfn hun :hugs: there are no words that will help but we're all thinking of you. I can totally understand wanting to take a break - take a few days & make the best decision for you. 

Braven - clomid contains oestrogens & anti-oestrogens. If your body responds more to the anti bit - that's how it messes up ov (I think). Although femara works in a similar way it doesn't have the anti-oestrogen bit - so I really, really hope femara works for you!!

Nimbec - :hugs: hun. I so wanted this to be your month. I'm sorry you feel out - maybe there's still a glimmer of hope??

Fern - studying & ttc are both so stressful on their own. Doing both together must be draining. The whole spotting thing is SO frustrating! If I get any clue as to why it happens on clomid (& since there's 3 of us on the thread who've had a weird start to the cycle - I'm assuming it's the clomid) - I'll share next week! Make sure you have a little but if time out aside to spend on yourself!

Afm - I've made it through a day without tears. It's the first in 8 days. Not feeling much more positive about cycles etc but knowing I can quiz my consultant and ask for some counselling next week is giving me something to hold on to.


----------



## mommasboys2

Braven and Buttercup- I'm so sorry for the bad news praying for both of you!

Afm I am feeling pretty good just still a little sore. On the other hand this month has been a total bummer! I normally barely get anany ewcm and now the one month we can't ttc I have had loads of it since cd 7 ugh that's just my luck. Hopefully it will be like this next month when we can start ttc again!


----------



## Fern81

Well that's it for me I suppose. Could the spotting just turn into something proper please. Will also ask my dr about that on Wednesday K4th. 

What a waste this cycle has been! Will not google, symptom spot or test early ever again consider this lesson learned! 

Have a good weekend ladies. I'm going to take some time off to get myself together again and to figure out a plan for next cycle :( xx


----------



## nimbec

Morning lovely ladies :flower:

Fern i'm so sorry you had a temp drop, hopefully the spotting will turn into flow quickly for you and you can start the next cycle! Its so hard but you will manage to pick yourself up and carry on - us ladies are made of super strong stuff!! :hugs:

K4th i'm so pleased you had a better day, i totally understand how down it can make you - its the worst feeling ever, nobody actually understands unless they have been through it themselves - not being able to concieve is one of the worst illnesses in my mind and also not well talked about :growlmad: looking forward to hearing your doctors plan! Have you compled a list of questions? Also if i was you i would go with what you want the plan to be in mind and sway the meeting that way :hugs:

mommasboy isn't that just blooming typical fx though that its the same next month! when can you start trying again? 

Buttercup i understand the feelings so well, IVF is the road we have ended up at - luckily my weight is fine i'm one of those pcos cases that is normal weiht but still needs metformin as i'm a definite case :( Do you have to pay for the IVF or is it covered by insurance? If i was you i wold maybe ask if you can do a natural injectible round whilst you are waiting for the IVF....that way it will def make you 0 and you never know it just may do the trick! Have you had an hsg? 

Braven how are you?

Hows everyone else?

As for me no news shitty BFN yesterday both morning and evening - the poas addiction hit me hard yesterday and really upset me!! i can;t understand how my chart can literally mimic my preggy one but me not be preggy :( I couldn't face testing today i will leave it till tomorrow or monday now. I'm more than sure i'm out and have already started talking to hubby about what we do from here regarding IVF dates, my spinal op, etc etc


----------



## Braven05

Sorry for the bfn nimbec &#128533; hugs to you. Maybe you'll be shocked. Not out until you're out! 

I'm okay. Done a lot of crying the past few days. Going to chalk some of it up to the meds lol even if it isn't that. Feel like I've got all this wasted time now. Over 2 weeks to go before next cycle starts. At least I won't be spending the "tww" actually wondering if I'm pregnant. Might be kind of nice now that I think about it...


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Morning lovely ladies :flower:
> 
> Fern i'm so sorry you had a temp drop, hopefully the spotting will turn into flow quickly for you and you can start the next cycle! Its so hard but you will manage to pick yourself up and carry on - us ladies are made of super strong stuff!! :hugs:
> 
> K4th i'm so pleased you had a better day, i totally understand how down it can make you - its the worst feeling ever, nobody actually understands unless they have been through it themselves - not being able to concieve is one of the worst illnesses in my mind and also not well talked about :growlmad: looking forward to hearing your doctors plan! Have you compled a list of questions? Also if i was you i would go with what you want the plan to be in mind and sway the meeting that way :hugs:
> 
> mommasboy isn't that just blooming typical fx though that its the same next month! when can you start trying again?
> 
> Buttercup i understand the feelings so well, IVF is the road we have ended up at - luckily my weight is fine i'm one of those pcos cases that is normal weiht but still needs metformin as i'm a definite case :( Do you have to pay for the IVF or is it covered by insurance? If i was you i wold maybe ask if you can do a natural injectible round whilst you are waiting for the IVF....that way it will def make you 0 and you never know it just may do the trick! Have you had an hsg?
> 
> Braven how are you?
> 
> Hows everyone else?
> 
> As for me no news shitty BFN yesterday both morning and evening - the poas addiction hit me hard yesterday and really upset me!! i can;t understand how my chart can literally mimic my preggy one but me not be preggy :( I couldn't face testing today i will leave it till tomorrow or monday now. I'm more than sure i'm out and have already started talking to hubby about what we do from here regarding IVF dates, my spinal op, etc etc

Hi Nimbec,

I have double coverage (me and hubs), I went over the benefits earlier this week and I'm truly blessed and grateful to have the type of coverage. In the past I've had 2 HSG's which were normal, I think the last one I had was about 3 yrs ago. Me and hubby plan to meet with RE and discuss ivf because I am not in my 20's and feel like I'm wasting time :shrug:

We really talked last night and I've decided to do another Clomid - iui cycle, so I'm waiting for af:coffee:

Wishing everyone lots of luck!


----------



## Buttercup77

@ Nimbec, so sorry for the bfn!


----------



## nimbec

Hi all little update from me - the witch got me ...2 days early and very odd as bright red blood....i always spot first! Its only a bit currently but i bet full flow will be over night/tomorrow morning! Lets just say i'm pretty down :(


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Hi all little update from me - the witch got me ...2 days early and very odd as bright red blood....i always spot first! Its only a bit currently but i bet full flow will be over night/tomorrow morning! Lets just say i'm pretty down :(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm sorry darl. I wish you'd had a different outcome. I know nothing will make you feel better right now. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi all little update from me - the witch got me ...2 days early and very odd as bright red blood....i always spot first! Its only a bit currently but i bet full flow will be over night/tomorrow morning! Lets just say i'm pretty down :(

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Nimbec so sorry to hear that. Huge hugs x


----------



## mommasboys2

Nimbec- the doctor said once I get AF again we can start trying again so hopefully by the end of this month. Still not sure that I am going to do clomid again even if she monitors me like she is wanting. We may just try natural or ask for other medications haven't really decided yet.

Sorry AF got you :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hi ladies
Seems like everyone is pretty much in the same down place right now. I think my funky AF is finishing so we can get back to bd. Just realized today that I won't be able to do clomid next cycle bc hopefully I'll be going to FS appt. sad and happy at the same time, weird... Emotions have been all over the place... 
Feeling like this month has started out sucky. And since last month started great but ended with no good results I feel like this month is just doomed... 
Ladies! We need some major baby dust!!!!!


----------



## k4th

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Hi ladies
> Seems like everyone is pretty much in the same down place right now. I think my funky AF is finishing so we can get back to bd. Just realized today that I won't be able to do clomid next cycle bc hopefully I'll be going to FS appt. sad and happy at the same time, weird... Emotions have been all over the place...
> Feeling like this month has started out sucky. And since last month started great but ended with no good results I feel like this month is just doomed...
> Ladies! We need some major baby dust!!!!!

I'm in the same place as you. Weird AF has stopped - still feeling really crappy like this just won't work this month either. Sooooo fed up. We definitely need some baby dust encouragement here!!!! Are you monitored this cycle?


----------



## nimbec

I agree on the baby dust front ladies we need it desperately!! 
good luck to everyone!!!


----------



## Braven05

Hey ladies. Does it make sense when you're taking clomid to still have ewcm and ovulation pain when there are no mature follicles? Feels like torture. My body feeling like it's doing what it's supposed to be doing but knowing there's nothing mature in there so I can't possibly even get pregnant this cycle. Frustrating. I just want the next couple weeks to go by quickly. This is a completely new kind of TWW.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Braven yes sadly i'm proof of that clinic told me follie wasn't big enough but i got excited as i got a pos opk and ovulated - however they say you can still release eggs that are not mature :( Sorry to bring bad news but if it saves you the heart ache i've had for the last 2 weeks its worth telling you! 

Sat here deliberating when to do IVF, we will certainly be having between now and december poss jan off ttc - i almost feel relieved to not be worrying but frustrated with the waiting game...Interestingly when faced with actually having to put hard cash down it makes you really evaluate life and be thankfull for what i already have. Stll very upset here but after speaking to the clinic tomorrow i will hopefully have a plan!! 

Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## Braven05

Thanks nimbec, yeah I knew more or less that it can happen, it's just annoying that I feel like my body is working and it's really broken. 

Hope you can get things sorted out over the next few months!


----------



## Girly123

Girls. Sorry I desperatley need your advice. If anyone knows the NHs guidelines on Clomid prescriptions that would be great as well.

My consultant has told my GP to only prescribe me 50mg of clomid again even though I didn't ovulate on 50mg next cycle. Should they be putting me on 100mg as 50 hasn't worked?

My main reason for not wanting to waste cycles is that my husband deploys soon so I only have a maximum of 2 cycles left to try and get pregnant before he is gone for 6/7 months.

So should the Dr be increasing the dose and is there anything I can do to push for it? I am going to phone the consultant tomorrow but it would be good if I had guidelines to put forward or something x

Thanks x


----------



## k4th

I don't think there are any NHS protocols that say you HAVE to increase clomid if the 50mg dose doesn't work. I understand your desperation with hubby being deployed though. I'd definitely tell the consultant that when you call tomorrow - it might just sway the decision. 

Who suggested you go on progesterone (chart stalking!) to kick start your next cycle? If it was your consultant then they clearly know it didn't work! If it was your Gp it may be that the consultant disagrees & thinks you should have been given longer to ov before starting that (I have ov'd as late as cd31 on clomid). If that's the problem I would go through the consultant for everything & cut out your gp. 

Sorry you're getting such frustrating messages from different people :hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Thanks for the reply hun. My consultant said to my Gp in a letter to prescribe me provera to start my cycle as my blood test showed I haven't ovulated. 

I never manage to speak to my consultant only the secretary so I am going to try tomorrow and really push it. I really don't want to waste another cycle xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi girly sorry you are getting mixed messages....personally looking at your chart i would say you did ovulate just late and that they did the blood draw on a typical 28 day cycle so at that point you wouldn't have o'd - your 21 day test should have been on 7 days after O ie day 32 which you are not at yet......have you already started preovera? I'm pretty sure you o'd as is FF..... Hang on tho just looking again are you on provera to start period or progesterone supplements - i'm confused! even with the kick start drug you shouldn't be getting higher temps. Hope i'm making sense please correct me if i have misunderstood.

It wont do any harm having 100mg apart from it will dry your cm up and potentially thin your lining too much. If you did ov or maybe did i would do 50mg but if you are 100% sure you didn't and the blood test wasn't taken too early then i'd push for 100mg - a few tears always help!! Doctors have to go by what the consultant recommends BUT my recommendation would be get your prescription and the accidentally loose it before you need to take it, be very apologetic and ask for another one hehehehehehe!! 

K4th how are you feeling? not long till appt now :) 

Hope everyone else is ok!!! or as ok as we all can be !!!!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

K4th- I not being monitored for anything yet. Part of the reason I can't wait til my FS appt too!

Braven- definitely know how that feels... Broken, like my body won't do the one thing it's made to do... Chin up girl, it has got to get better than this!


----------



## Amigone

Is it possible to have clomid side effects once the pills are done?I took them CD3-7 and today is CD8 and I feel like I wrecked everything becuase I can't relax and stressed bodies dont' conceive.


----------



## MissCassie

Hi ladies, 

Do you know if it's possible for clomid to delay af?
as I last took 200mg back in September and I'm currently on cd46 and a little confused.


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

MissCassie - I would suggest contacting your doctor to hear if they want you to try provera to bring on AF or whatever the best decision would be in your case. I have heard of clomid extending cycles but then again if you didn't ovulate you will most probably not have a "normal" cycle. Good luck hun and I hope they get your treatment sorted out! xx

Girly - As far as I know if 50mg doesn't work then the next step is moving on to 100mg; provided you definitely didn't ovulate and are definitely not pregnant (that's what is says on the info leaflet inside my pack of clomid). But I do agree that your doctor should provide you with answers. My first cycle 50mg I didn't ovulate; then when my dr never answered my enquiries I decided by myself to take 100mg and I did ovulate this past cycle with it. There are just risks eg hyperstimulation etc and I'm not a doctor :) so don't just take my advice but rather ask a professional! I just did it after reading up a lot and not getting any help from my own doctor. Good luck hun. I had a huge difference moving from 50-100 though so I know for some people it can make just the right difference!

Nimbec - hun I'm still taken aback after your perfect chart and I really thought that this was your lucky month! So now all the decisions ahead. Well you are in my thoughts and prayers and I hope that you find the right way forward!!! Keep us updated we will be here whatever happens; even if you only start in January or March xxxxx

K4th - glad that you are slowly but surely finding your feet again. This is a very tough journey and it is amazing that we are able to get through it! (This is why men don't go through this; they are not as strong as us.). We are here for you and we are all thinking of you!!!

K4th and MrsMcCurdy - I must say this month the spotting was not nearly as weird as when I took the 50mg. On the 50mg cycle I had heavy spotting for 3 days which I mistook for light AF, then I also started my clomid too early! (Did ovulate though so don't worry your cycles are not bust yet :)). On the 100mg the spotting was actually nearly invisible, only noticed it when I checked CM, and clear AF started 2 days later so there was no doubt in my mind as to CD1. I'm thinking maybe it's dose related? Keeping my fxed for both of you for this month!!

Buttercup - so you and I are on +/- the same cycle days again I suppose. When are you starting with your next clomid, what is your battle plan for this cycle? Are you OK hun after the disappointment?

Amigone - TTC is very stressful! One of the things that I find most irritating is when people say "stop stressing and then you will just fall pregnant". _Whatever!_ My dr did say that I had to exercise regularly to manage the stress and get rid of excess adrenalin/cortisol as it may interfere with healthy hormone levels. Even just going for a daily brisk walk. Clomid does artificially try to "fix" our hormone levels and then we can practice stress management techniques like exercise to give it a good boost. And to help us with the tension and anxiety that this whole journey brings! Hope that helps :)

Braven - urgh what weird tricks our bodies play on us. My body had me convinced I was preggies this past cycle.... What a rude awakening to see my temps drop and AF start! At least your 2ww will not be stressful. (Although I do have a friend that fell pregnant from an egg that wasn't fully mature and although she had a risky pregnancy and premmie baby, her daughter is 100% healthy. So all things are possible although not always PROBABLE.)

Mommasboys - happy to hear you are recuperating nicely! Hoping that the loads of EWCM returns again next month with a *bang*!

If I left anyone out I hope everyone is doing really well and moving forward!

AFM - starting my 1st clomid tonight and going to the dr on Wednesday to book the laparoscopy for next cycle and to try and get some more info; maybe she will agree to monitor me this time around. Very nervous; I don't want to get bad news. Actually I'm completely demotivated and don't even want to TTC this month! I want nothing to do with my husband and don't even want to think of a baby. Don't know why; probably a subconscious coping/defense mechanism. I realise that I can't quit just because of a few bad days so am going to give it my all... again... And try to get myself positive...........

Despite my good feeling about the thread we all ended up BFN so am not going to trust my gut feeling again lol... But statistically, at least one of us should be getting a BFP this new month. So ladies; here we go again.

:sex::af::dust:


----------



## k4th

Girly - my temps always rise on provera so I *think* ff has added cross hairs because of those raised temps. Like nimbec says - tears sometimes help. Plus - a secretary can't give you medical advice - ask hard questions and at least get a nurse on the phone. Good luck!

Nimbec - I'm doing ok. Had follie scan this morning at cd10 and I've got a 12mm follie (after my 100mg first day "mistake"!). Feeling much better for it, but I know it's the hope of a fresh cycle that's keeping me going. I'm still going to ask about counselling - when AF arrives it's getting harder to deal with every month & I know I'm not coping :( not very hopeful. I'm getting a list of questions together for Thursday - I'll post them later and ask if I've missed anything!! How are you hun? Any decisions? :hugs:

Amigone - I'm still having hot flushes this month - four days after my last pill. I recently saw a ff 'tidbit' saying that stress is the result of ttc - not the cause. I won't say try to relax because I know that's impossible. Instead just try to have things in your diary to keep you busy & focused on something else. Sometimes distraction helps :hugs:

Hi Misscassie - hope you're ok :) if you didn't ov you may not get AF without provera. I never did without ov. It might be worth a call to your doctor :hugs:

Mrsmccurdy - hoping you don't need that extra appt hun!!! Got to get a :bfp: around here soon :wacko:


----------



## k4th

Fern - crossed posts with you. I feel exactly the same about ttc this month. Kind of "what's the point?!!!". So frustrating. Glad you're back with us though!! Start popping those pills and see if that makes you feel better - it probably will. It's the hope that's gonna keep us going. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Braven05

Hi ladies. Hope every one is doing well today. I'm just blah. Even though I should be stress free knowing that there's no chance of being pregnant this cycle, I'm not because I'm just feeling anxious to get through it. I'm worried my cycle is going to be extended but maybe not because I did have 3 days of "ov signs" even if there was nothing to release. I just want to move on. I wish it worked like that, you could just start a new cycle whenever you want. 

Amigone - I'm still having the occasional hot flash and I'm on Cd17 today. Haven't taken clomid in 10 days. I also have constant ovary aches still too. 

Anyways... Feel like I can't post here anymore because I'm being taken off clomid &#128559;


----------



## nimbec

Braven sorry you are feeling so down - of course you can post here!!! I'm not on clomid anymore either...infact for a few months i will be on nothing as waiting to start IVF! I'm sure the other ladies will welcome you to stay too!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well and had a great weekend!!

@Fern, looks like we're cycle buddies again AF arrived early this morning. I go in on Wed for bw and u/s. 

@Amigone, Clomid definitely stays in your system after taking it but I'm not sure how long though. Good luck to you!

@Braven, I agree, I wish you could start a new cycle whenever you wanted. I hope things move along smoothly for you!:hugs:

@misscassie, not sure Clomid can delay AF, that's a good question. Have you tested?

@mommaboys, glad to hear you are coming along, good luck with your upcoming cycle! xo

Sorry if I missed anyone, but wishing everyone the best of luck!!

afm: I'm feeling better and will be sticking to the same battle plan this cycle. If all looks well, I'll start Clomid on Wed. Since taking Clomid my cramps are intense and today is only cd1, ughhh


----------



## Fern81

Braven05 said:


> Hi ladies. Hope every one is doing well today. I'm just blah. Even though I should be stress free knowing that there's no chance of being pregnant this cycle, I'm not because I'm just feeling anxious to get through it. I'm worried my cycle is going to be extended but maybe not because I did have 3 days of "ov signs" even if there was nothing to release. I just want to move on. I wish it worked like that, you could just start a new cycle whenever you want.
> 
> Amigone - I'm still having the occasional hot flash and I'm on Cd17 today. Haven't taken clomid in 10 days. I also have constant ovary aches still too.
> 
> Anyways... Feel like I can't post here anymore because I'm being taken off clomid &#128559;

You are MORE than welcome to stay hun, in fact it would be nice if you do!!!! Whatever treatment option you decide on next. We will be here to support you if you choose to stay :flower:


----------



## k4th

Braven - I agree with the others. Please do stick around!! I'm sure there'll be more of us who have to switch from clomid to "whatever is next". It would be good to know what finally gets you your bfp!! 

Buttercup - good to hear from you! Glad you have a good plan & you can get started Wednesday :)


----------



## Girly123

Nimbec thanks for the advice. My temps went up as soon as I started the provera. I have had no other symptoms this month to say I am ovulating. I really wish I had done but nope.

Fern - thanks for the help.

K4th - thank you.

Well as an update my consultant agreed the 100mg and my GP gave me 3 months worth. So I am now back on the metformin, eating healthier, taking pre natals and will be on 100mg clomid. I so hope this is my month finally. 

My progesterone levels were 2 so defo no ovulation for me.

Hope you are all as well as can be xxx


----------



## Braven05

I decided to start on the south beach diet for next cycle. Eating better and adding in some exercise might help, even if I am having regular periods and am "ovulating" myself. Anyone have any experience with this plan? Seems completely doable. I'm kind of excited. DH said he'll join me for dinner but can't see cutting out fruits because he just got into having a morning smoothie full of kale and fruit, etc. I don't care if he joins as long as he knows I'm not cooking separate meals lol


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Nimbec thanks for the advice. My temps went up as soon as I started the provera. I have had no other symptoms this month to say I am ovulating. I really wish I had done but nope.
> 
> Fern - thanks for the help.
> 
> K4th - thank you.
> 
> Well as an update my consultant agreed the 100mg and my GP gave me 3 months worth. So I am now back on the metformin, eating healthier, taking pre natals and will be on 100mg clomid. I so hope this is my month finally.
> 
> My progesterone levels were 2 so defo no ovulation for me.
> 
> Hope you are all as well as can be xxx

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## k4th

Braven05 said:


> I decided to start on the south beach diet for next cycle. Eating better and adding in some exercise might help, even if I am having regular periods and am "ovulating" myself. Anyone have any experience with this plan? Seems completely doable. I'm kind of excited. DH said he'll join me for dinner but can't see cutting out fruits because he just got into having a morning smoothie full of kale and fruit, etc. I don't care if he joins as long as he knows I'm not cooking separate meals lol

This is one of the few diets I haven't tried. No fruit sounds harsh - is it a low/zero sugar plan? I gave up fruit once on a 7 days detox plan & lost 9lbs in a week. But it really highlighted how addicted to sugar I was (am!!). Good luck with it :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

I'm thinking of adding Atkins diet to my plan. I have reg period, just don't ovulate and produce mature follies. 

Question:
Does anyone else have intense cramps after a clomid cycle or is it just me. I went walking during my lunch and decided to sit after doing a few laps around the complex, I had so much pain just from sitting on the bench.......ouch!! I'm ready to go home and lay down, ughh


----------



## LadyBB

Hi everyone I am 26 and on my second round of clomid. I have never had regular cycles unless I was on birth control. The doctor says even though I was having a period I wasn't ovulating. So now Clomid. I am worried this isn't going to work I thought starting younger I would have a better chance but its starting to seem like that window might have never been open. This second round so far I am on day 6 of day 5-9 is not as bad as first less headaches and overall tired feelings. Its nice to see this board here.


----------



## Braven05

Hi ladybb! Good luck to you, hope things work out &#128522;


----------



## nimbec

Morning all - welcome ladybb :) 

Well AF hit me horribly yesterday afternoon and kept me up all night including pain so bad it made me sick - today i'm off work :cry: Didn't help that hubby and i had a row about the IVF last night too so currently things are a bit ...well stand offish in this house! I work for him at his company so i'm sure he thinks i'm off just because of the IVF but its not the case grrrr 

I'm also seriously pissed off with my clinic they are giving me conflicting info on what protocol i should follow and blatantly wrong info. the nurse on phone yesterday told me a short protocol would start CD21 - thats wrong it starts CD2. the other nurse said i should start bc but i wont as that is for the long protocol :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: They are having a lot of money from us the least they can do is spend some time and give propper advice!!!!! Now wondering if i should speak to another clinic - i have time as we are not going ahead until Jan, the down side to that is i would have to pay to get my notes grrrrrrr!!!! I really need some advice and nobody seems to want to give it! Anyway sorry for the rant ladies!

As for diets i try to do a reduced sugar diet, drink mostly water and a bit of squash. Generally healthy but in all honesty i'm not sure how effective it can be. I know in relation to IVF they say no to atkins as it causes an imbalance but that is only IVF i think but maybe worth researching into why incase its relevent! 

Buttercup i had horrible cramps after clomid at times but i suffer terribly anyway :( Hope you are a bit better today!!

Girly ahhh makes sense now glad they gave you 100mg FX it does the trick for you! 

K4th when is your next scan? hopefully you will have a big fat follie!!!!

Hi everyone else hope you are all doing ok? 

:hugs::hugs: to everyone! I'm off back to bed x


----------



## Braven05

Sorry you're feeling awful today nimbec. Hope you feel better soon. And hope you and hubby can make up. Hugs.


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Braven how are you holding up? x


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Morning all - welcome ladybb :)
> 
> Well AF hit me horribly yesterday afternoon and kept me up all night including pain so bad it made me sick - today i'm off work :cry: Didn't help that hubby and i had a row about the IVF last night too so currently things are a bit ...well stand offish in this house! I work for him at his company so i'm sure he thinks i'm off just because of the IVF but its not the case grrrr
> 
> I'm also seriously pissed off with my clinic they are giving me conflicting info on what protocol i should follow and blatantly wrong info. the nurse on phone yesterday told me a short protocol would start CD21 - thats wrong it starts CD2. the other nurse said i should start bc but i wont as that is for the long protocol :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: They are having a lot of money from us the least they can do is spend some time and give propper advice!!!!! Now wondering if i should speak to another clinic - i have time as we are not going ahead until Jan, the down side to that is i would have to pay to get my notes grrrrrrr!!!! I really need some advice and nobody seems to want to give it! Anyway sorry for the rant ladies!
> 
> As for diets i try to do a reduced sugar diet, drink mostly water and a bit of squash. Generally healthy but in all honesty i'm not sure how effective it can be. I know in relation to IVF they say no to atkins as it causes an imbalance but that is only IVF i think but maybe worth researching into why incase its relevent!
> 
> Buttercup i had horrible cramps after clomid at times but i suffer terribly anyway :( Hope you are a bit better today!!
> 
> Girly ahhh makes sense now glad they gave you 100mg FX it does the trick for you!
> 
> K4th when is your next scan? hopefully you will have a big fat follie!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone else hope you are all doing ok?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to everyone! I'm off back to bed x

Hi Nimbec,
Sorry to hear AF arrive, she truly sucks! I hope you feel better soon. I completely understand about being informed incorrectly, its unacceptable. Perhaps you can request to speak with a managing nurse to discuss your concerns. :hugs: Hope you and hubby make up very soon:flower:

When speaking with my doctor about weight loss to she mentioned Atkins, maybe I'll just reduce my sugar intake, continue taking metformin because I certainly don't need anything else causing imbalances.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi LadyBB,

Good luck to you!


----------



## Braven05

nimbec said:


> Thanks Braven how are you holding up? x

I'm okay. Haven't got a choice other than to accept that I'm just stuck waiting for now. The initial shock and upset of the clomid not working has kind of faded. Now I just want to move on. Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Welcome ladybb!!! Clomid does work for a lot of ladies don't let our lack of success in the past month put you off :). Hope this month treats you well! 

Nimbec I feel so sorry for you! It is bad enough to sit with the disappointment of a bfn and to suffer through the torture of bad cramping etc just really sucks. Hun you are really going through a bad patch right now and things can only get better from here on out. Hope you and your hubby can get things sorted out... I'm also having problems with my DH on and off and that just adds to the stress urgh. We are here for you; rant away and get it all out! Thinking of you!!!!

Braven it's always good to have a healthy eating plan. It can only help!!! Glad you're feeling a bit better.

Buttercup I like the low-carb eating plan. I am really picking up weight with the clomid and am in fact at my highest weight so far this year! So I will have to step up the dieting and exercise this month but I don't have a lot of time now with the crazy exam and work schedule so will see how much I can get done! GL with your dr's appointment tomorrow x I am also going and am quite scared to get bad news.

K4th good to know your scan went well! Everything crossed for you this month hun. Glad that you are also feeling more hopeful! 

MrsMcCurdy will you be doing temps and OPK's this month?

Girly glad you got your 100mg, fxed that you ovulate this month!!!

AFM - clomid day 2, working my butt off and stressing a lot about my final exams! Going to see the dr tomorrow and I am very scared! Scared to get bad news. I need good thoughts and prayers please girls :shrug:

Hope everyone is doing as well as can be expected! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- yes definitely doing temps and will try to opks, though I'm not very good at timing them during the day. Cramping on my right side has come back so maybe that's a good sign?! 
Hope your appt goes well tomorrow and gives lots of good answers!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So I can't even believe this, my soooo freaking excited but I think I got my first ever positive OPK!!!!! I don't even know what to do!! Except BD and we got that covered! My temp was a little off this morning just bc I didn't sleep all that great but the opk should be pretty accurate right?? Can't wait to see what my temps do! GL ladies!


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - yay! :happydance: how exciting for you. Good luck with getting those high temps and crosshairs!

Nimbec - so sorry you're feeling so rough during af. Men just don't get any of it sometimes - the emotional turmoil is one thing... but even the physical side effects of af are lost on them. Hope you patched things up after your argument :hugs: And hope af is kinder to you today.

:hi: ladybb! Welcome to the clomid madhouse :)

Good luck at the doctors fern. I hope you don't get bad news and they actually tell you something useful. Let us know how it goes :)

Braven & buttercup - I try to limit my sugar intake. I just find it so hard! I'm going to ask my consultany about metformin - I'm not overweight but do have sugar issues. I've also had several positive urine sugar tests so maybe there is more going on there :shrug: keep us posted with going sugar free!!

I haven't gone into work today. I'm going to see the doctor later to ask about further support and/or counselling. Im just not coping with lots of things right now. I have some problems at work, hubby has some problems at work, this whole ttc thing is a massive strain, I'm not sleeping and im beginning to make mistakes. I've had two really big issues at home & work the last couple of days that have made my stress levels soar! & now I'm worried that the stress will impact my growing follie. Is that really stupid? Feel so out of control right now. My emotions are up and down. I'm beginning to wonder if we should take a break from ttc to save my sanity :(

Eta: having you ladies to "talk" to really does make all the difference! Hope you're all having a better day today :flower:


----------



## Braven05

K4th, I'm sorry things are so stressful for you right now! Can be nothing but a good thing, having someone to talk to. Hope your doctor can help you out. I'm sure it's very overwhelming TTCing on top of having stress in a lot of other places. :hugs: Hope things get better for you, and not just on the TTC front.

Everyday of this cycle is just draggggging by lol CD 19 today. Don't usually start AF until CD 31, sometimes later. I haven't committed to a date yet to start my dieting, but I really need to put it down on paper. I know if I do that then I'm more likely to do it then and can plan for it. I know it's going to be a pain doing it through the holidays but it's only the first 2 weeks that are the most restrictive. I'm fairly overweight and I just know that 40-50 lbs would make all the difference in how I feel. This would take me back down to where I was when I was pregnant with DD. I can't believe I gained nothing when pregnant with her and it all came afterwards :dohh:

All well, hope everyone else is doing okay today!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

K4th sorry for all the stress right now. Talking to someone in person always helps me. Easier said then done but try to relax. 
Braven I know how you feel with every day just creeping by. 
Afm unfortunately my temp dropped some and my line in my chart is gone... Grr.... I was so happy about that too. Oh well... We'll see what happens.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern, 

I hope your appointment goes well, my friend, I'm thinking of you and sending positive energy and thought s your way!! xo


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies

Fern fx your appt goes well - let us know how you get on!

K4th so sorry you are so stressed life can be so cruel at times fx the docs can help :hugs:

mrsmcurdy sometimes FF takes the lines away and brings them back a few days later - it will depend on your next few temps so if i was you i'd keep bding just incase!

Braven i'm with you on time creeping by, we spend for ever wishing AF wouldn't turn up then when we want her she takes her damn time grrr

Buttercup hope you are feeling better today.

Well as for me ladies IVF is booked for January, the won't let me do a medicated fsh round before as it will delay IVF in Jan :growlmad: Also i asked if i could take my last lot of clomid this cycle then wait for november period to start the IVF stuff and she said no because i should be monitored on the clomid....now i have been unmonitored on clomid before and been fine so what i really wanted to know was will it affect the IVF but she just wouldn't tell me. So now i'm tempted to take it but also scared too at the sametime. I think i should just sit tight and wait for January. Its so annoying as i feel like it is just wasted time as i don't produce good enough eggs on my own :wacko: heyho i will still keep lurking ladies but for me ttc is on a break till 2015 lol!!! I will still chart i think and opk just incase i get a lucky egg - hey you never know!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

MrsMcCurdy - hoping that the last temp is just part of a fallback rise. At least it didn't fall very far and it still looks high to me! :) Really hoping and cheering on your temps to keep rising!

K4th- all the best with your appointment tomorrow and I really hope you find a good counselor who can just help you through this difficult time. And we will all be right here for you!

Buttercup - and all the best for your appointment! Please let us know how it went and what you learnt!

Nimbec and Braven - yes please keep lurking:) end of the month and then Jan will be here before we can blink; this time of year at least everyone is busy especially with December holidays and Christmas coming up (yay!) so hopefully time will start passing more quickly! And it's not impossible to have a normal eggie in the meantime so keeping my fxed.

Hope everyone else is doing OK! :hugs:

AFM - sooooo glad the dr's appt is over, I was really dreading it. Anyways, DH went with me to the gynae (he was very quiet while we discussed all the gory AF details etc). Dr says that looking at my chart she definitely thinks I ovulated last cycle; now the question is whether I ovulate mature eggs or not. So she agreed to do an u/s next Monday 27Oct (CD10) to have a peek at their development, so glad about that! I also scheduled a laparoscopy for 20Nov if I'm still not pregnant by then (day after my final exam). Then she can check if my endo is back or if there is any scarring, also to do the dye test to see if my tubes are open. Had to run around today to get paperwork done, have sent it off to my medical insurance to see if they will cover the laparoscopy (we won't be able to afford it if we need to pay for it ourselves) so am a bit stressed about that. Should hear back from them in 2 days. At least we could use the application codes for "endometriosis ablution" since she will be doing that during the laparoscopy; otherwise the insurance will never pay because no fertility treatment is covered! 

DH has to go for SA. He is not happy.

Exhausted and stressed. I know this won't be my month because I am stressing too much but then I have a 2 month holiday... who knows what will happen :winkwink:


----------



## Fern81

Btw I asked dr about the diet issues. She said that she recommends chocolate.... preferably the type that you'd paint on each other lol, sigh!


----------



## nimbec

Fern i'm SO pleased you had a positive appt and that they agreed to scan you - hopefully they may do a few scans to see how they are developing!! 2 month holiday?? sounds fabulous!!! 

Well change of plan here i have decided to take my left over clomid and just not tell them hehe - undecided whether to take the 50 or 100 yet as the 100mg dried me up terribly.....however i did get more eggs! dilemmas dilemmas plus the 2 lots i have are different brands one is clomid and other clomephene which is the same drug just a diff brand - i hope its ok to take the 2 together....thats my other concern. wonder if i could go to docs tomorrow and say i've been away and lost my prescription hehe! Or i may just pop in the chemist and ask if i can take both together first!


----------



## nimbec

lol fern that made me chuckle!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies!

-MrsMcCurdy, congrats on the pos opk, wishing you lots of luck!:flower:
-K4th, I truly know how it feel to have so much going on at once, life can be so unfair, ugghh but try not to overwhelm yourself and take it one day at a time. I hope things get better for you soon and know that you are not alone.:hugs:
-Nimbec, Yayy on booking you ivf cycles, that's wonderful news! Like Fern81 said, time will go by especially with the upcoming holidays! Please stay with us, we need you:hugs:
-Braven05, I'm sure it feels like the days are dragging, I hope AF doesn't wait too long to appear so you can get started again! :flower::hugs:
-Fern81, so glad to hear you ovulated - that's wonderful news and it seems you've made progress - I hope and pray your insurance approves the procedure and that all goes well with your appointment next week :hugs:

I hope I didn't miss anyone, but if I did. I keeping my FX'd for us all:hugs:

afm: well my cramps simmered down last night but became intense again this morning, uggh. My scan went well. The doctor said my lining was thick and clomid can cause more intense cramps and heavy bleeding. I start clomid tonight and go back next Thursday. I ended up taking some ibuprofen and feeling better now. I just want to go home and rest:sleep: I also made an apt to meet with the doctor to discuss ivf if no bfo this cycle. I'm kind of nervous because I know they will bring up my weight loss and my other health condition the anesthesiologist was concerned about. So we shall see. 

Have a wonderful, ttyl! x


----------



## Fern81

Hi Buttercup, glad it went well!!! Yay for starting clomid!

Is it bad that AF was not as heavy as usual for me this month? Can it mean that I had a thin lining? Urgh forgot to ask the dr.

Nimbec so I assume that you won't be doing the spinal operation this year after all? Did I understand that correctly? Lol if it was me I definitely would have done "covert clomid" :) I tend to self-medicate hahaha. I think you can take the two together; the active ingredient in both is clomiphene citrate.

Oh and another question - what is a good follicle size for CD10? I want to be prepared for the u/s to know what I am looking at.

xx


----------



## k4th

Fern81 said:


> Btw I asked dr about the diet issues. She said that she recommends chocolate.... preferably the type that you'd paint on each other lol, sigh!

Lol. That made me smile :)


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - really pleased you have an ivf plan hun. & I would DEF take that clomid in the meantime. Get your opks out!! I would think that asking the pharmacist about mixing is a good idea - do either have an ingredients list? If they're the same I would just take them. & maybe mix doses - this month taking just one 100mg dose has made a difference to my cycle. You never know - a couple of days at 100 & a couple at 50 might get you a few follies & not impact cm as much. 

Buttercup - glad the scan went well. Let's hope for a :bfp: outcome for you this cycle!!

Fern - on cd10 this time around I had a 12mm follie & they said that was good. Last month I had several follies at cd11 which were all less than 9mm - they weren't hugely impressed with that, but cd13 one had blossomed into a 16mm follie!!! So that first size doesn't matter too much in my experience. Will they give you a trigger shot if the follie is good? Good luck with the insurance. 

Afm - dr was a bit pants. I was in with him for quite a while & I was very upset. He asked some questions & asked if I would like antidepressants before we decided that they weren't such a great idea whilst ttc. He pretty much told me to take a week off & try to relax. Easier said than done but I have booked myself in for a massage on Friday. Will see what tomorrow brings with my next scan & meeting with consultant. 

& I just want to thank you all again for your wonderfully kind words. They really have kept me going the last few days. You're all fab!!!! :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Well ladies I took 100mg clomid tonight! Will do same tomorrow and then see whether I drop to 50 due to my cm...not monitored as not telling clinic haha!! I'm full if cold and feel rotten so won't notice any flushes tonight lol!!

K4th sent you a pm :) 

Follie sizes mine have been 10mm on day 13 and have still grown enough to trigger by day 16/17 so don't panic they grow at different rates - you should have at least one lead follicle - u only need the one :) fx Hun 

Hope everyone is ok!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies :hi:

I just wanted to pop in and say hello and update you ladies... Well took my last provera pill tonight ... :happydance:

But now is the waiting game to start the clomid as im waiting on af now :coffee:

My side affects were not that bad if im honest, I had period cramps after the first few days of taking them on and off a bit like just before my af shows up, and just some mild breast aches. And the only reason I was given provera was becuase my lat period was light and brown spotting too, with my metformin im getting af every 34-44 days or so.. im hoping it wont take long to arrive

If its anything like when i come off the pill then that wont be long as tha used to take 4-6 day or so..

Hows everyone getting on ... :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning ladies!!

Hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits!:flower:

afm: I'm feeling better, AF is still hanging around but no cramps:headspin. I took my 1st Clomid dosage last night and plan to bd eod beginning cd8.

Good luck and keeping my FX'd for us all!!


----------



## Fern81

Awesome Nimbec hahaha you go girl. I'm going to keep my eye on that chart for CH! 

I don't think I will be scanned more than once this cycle; dr only agreed to do it cd10 after I insisted. I must say it really helped that I have learned so much from you ladies and "Dr Google" lol; so I was armed with a lot of questions and demands yesterday at the appointment. (_So thank you again ladies for all your advice you mean so much to me_!!!) 
I really think that if I had just gone in, dependent on what the dr was willing to explain to me then I would have left feeling clueless again like after my first appointment in August. Drs can be really vague and I like to know exactly what is going on! And I have to pay cash for the scan, R500 which is a lot of money for me so will probably not insist on another one :)

K4th thinking of you at your consultant visit today!

Sarahlou I hope that AF comes soon so that you can jump on the bandwagon!!!

How is everyone else?

I feel completely dried out, last cycle the clomid dried out my skin and all relevant mucus membranes so freaking much I feel like a mummy (the Egyptian type not the mommy type!) Did this happen to anyone else??? Well it is a nice change from my usual oily-ish skin. No other side effects so far, which is great in this busy month. Still waiting for authorization for the laparoscopy (but at least I managed to file my tax returns today lol glad that's off my back!)

Just actually want this cycle to be over so that I can have the surgery and have everything opened up and cleaned out, ready for my long holiday so that DH and I can procreate in peace :)

Lots of hugs to everyone!


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup I don't know how I missed your post earlier - very happy to hear that your cramps are gone and that you can slowly start to move forward as planned! Hope AF leaves very very soon (like, tonight). xx


----------



## k4th

Sarahlou - hope you're not waiting long for AF to start. I think I had to wait about 9 days - don't give up hope if it takes a while :)

Buttercup - glad those cramps are gone :thumbup:

Fern - you said your AF was light this month didn't you? It will be really good for you to check out your lining on the scan. Mine was 8mm on cd10 - but I think above 6mm at ovulation is the minimum they want. Be sure to check that out too!!

My consultant appointment today went better than my visit to the Gp. He listened & answered my questions. At first I was very disappointed - my scan showed a 13mm follie - so it has grown by 1mm in 3 days :( He didn't think that was a very good response & has written this month off & said no scans/trigger for me. He wanted me to try 75mg clomid next BUT... After describing my cm *cringe* (I don't get watery or ewcm on clomid) he's decided that next month if AF arrives I should try femara instead. I'm disappointed by the follie, but after 6 clomid cycles I'm excited to be trying something different. I actually feel really hopeful for the first time in weeks! I'm still keeping my opks to hand but think this might be a loooong month :-/ 

Braven - I'll be waiting this cycle out with you ( not hopeful that clomid will work even if I get a positive opk) & then joining you on femara. I'll be monitored & given a trigger with natural bd. Are you still planning iui? I'm cd13 today so we're fairly close on cd's I think. My longest cycle on clomid has been 42 days though :wacko:


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the advice K4th; I definitely will! Well I did have 1 heavy day and 2 mediumish days and then a couple of light days... has been going on for 6 days and I think it will stop tomorrow. So it's not as if there is nothing/just spotting; it's just that I am used to very heavy periods and hectic cramps. I did ask my dr about it but actually in the context of my endometriosis... (if it is not extremely painful does it mean that my endo is staying away? I am concerned that it might come back since I have been off b/c for a while now). She replied that she will only be sure about the endo when she does the laparoscopy, and also that what feels like "not too painful" for endo patients can actually be a normal/even painful period. The patient might just be used to so much pain and heavy bleeding that they develop a high pain threshold for AF. 

Interesting point of view. And I hope that my lining is OK.

K4th so glad that you have some new hope to cling to!!! I agree that is really the best course of action, try a different attack! So now we can stalk your and Braven's Femara adventures and see if one of us wants to try if clomid keeps giving bfn's. :)
And who knows, you might still have a growth spurt and ovulate a proper one. xx

How is everyone else?


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Just a quick hello from me - bit busy tonight i am reading and thinking of you all but i will catch up properly tomorrow xx


----------



## Braven05

k4th said:


> Sarahlou - hope you're not waiting long for AF to start. I think I had to wait about 9 days - don't give up hope if it takes a while :)
> 
> Buttercup - glad those cramps are gone :thumbup:
> 
> Fern - you said your AF was light this month didn't you? It will be really good for you to check out your lining on the scan. Mine was 8mm on cd10 - but I think above 6mm at ovulation is the minimum they want. Be sure to check that out too!!
> 
> My consultant appointment today went better than my visit to the Gp. He listened & answered my questions. At first I was very disappointed - my scan showed a 13mm follie - so it has grown by 1mm in 3 days :( He didn't think that was a very good response & has written this month off & said no scans/trigger for me. He wanted me to try 75mg clomid next BUT... After describing my cm *cringe* (I don't get watery or ewcm on clomid) he's decided that next month if AF arrives I should try femara instead. I'm disappointed by the follie, but after 6 clomid cycles I'm excited to be trying something different. I actually feel really hopeful for the first time in weeks! I'm still keeping my opks to hand but think this might be a loooong month :-/
> 
> Braven - I'll be waiting this cycle out with you ( not hopeful that clomid will work even if I get a positive opk) & then joining you on femara. I'll be monitored & given a trigger with natural bd. Are you still planning iui? I'm cd13 today so we're fairly close on cd's I think. My longest cycle on clomid has been 42 days though :wacko:

Aw I'm so sorry things didn't go well for you K4th. I know how crushing it is to not be responding when you feel like you are! I'm not happy to have you joining me, but glad at the same time, if you know what I mean. Hopefully this cycle doesn't last too long for you!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies apologies i'm really yukky today i'm full of cold, coughing and feel really sick , the sickness is self inflicted as i was determined to up my Metformin dose, I have been on 500mg once a day for 3 months now and manage fine but as soon as i try to up it to 1000mg (tried numerous times)i feel absolutely hurrendous :( So i decided i was going to give it another go and boy am i now regretting it!! Anyone else on it and have any tips??


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Nimbec I feel so sorry for you but unfortunately I can't help you there, as I don't take metformin. Is it possible to increase the dose by 250mg at a time? Really hope you feel better soon!

How is everyone doing? Any news, any new developments?


----------



## Girly123

Sarahlou I am with you on the waiting for AF. I took my last provera on Tuesday. Hoping it will come soon but I guess we will see.

K4th Sorry you didn't get good news today. Stay positive hun.

Nimbec I know what the metformin sickness is like. I started back in January on 500mg then went up to 1000mg and was really ill so went back down then went back up and it was ok. Then after a few months went to 1500mg and I was sicker than ever. I ended up coming off it for about 3 months as I was soooo ill I couldn't bare to take it again. Now I am back on it but 1000mg and so far so good. I will up it to 1500mg starting tomorrow I think and see how I go.

As for me I am waiting AF and pray I fall pregnant this cycle as I may only have this cycle left to try before my hubby deploys xx


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies apologies i'm really yukky today i'm full of cold, coughing and feel really sick , the sickness is self inflicted as i was determined to up my Metformin dose, I have been on 500mg once a day for 3 months now and manage fine but as soon as i try to up it to 1000mg (tried numerous times)i feel absolutely hurrendous :( So i decided i was going to give it another go and boy am i now regretting it!! Anyone else on it and have any tips??

Hi Nimbec, 
Sorry to hear you are not feeling well. As far as metformin, do you take it when eating carbs? I know if I take it after eating carbs it messes my tummy up. Try taking it with more protein. Do you take the extended release? 

When I first started taking it and increasing my dose I got bad headaches, weakness and dehydration but it had to stick to it and it got a little better.

I hope u feel better soon!! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies, happy Friday!
I hope everyone is doing well in their cycles and in good spirits!

afm: I'm doing ok, I had a rough day yesterday at work and needed to come home and shut down. AF finally left:happydance: and tonight will be my 3rd day on clomid. I've been having some cramping off/on but not like AF. 

I'm a little late but here's my positive words for today:

Just because we're struggling does NOT mean we're failing. Every great success requires some kind of struggle to get there!!

Have a wonderful weekend ladies!!xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Nimbec I feel so sorry for you but unfortunately I can't help you there, as I don't take metformin. Is it possible to increase the dose by 250mg at a time? Really hope you feel better soon!
> 
> How is everyone doing? Any news, any new developments?

How are you doing?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So glad it's the weekend! 
Afm: nothing new really. Temp dropped and then went back up so idk if it was an actually positive or not. Still bd though! And really enjoying, more than usual which is odd but I like it! Lol sorry, tmi. 
Have a great, relaxing weekend y'all!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Thanks for the beautiful words of encouragement Buttercup xxx I'm ok thanks just stressing about my exams which start on Wednesday! So at least I'm not as obsessed with ttc as I was last month. Finished my last clomid last night (Friday); we should be close in cycles again :). No side effects from the tablets, hoping for lots of hormonal effects though! I can already feel my right ovary twinging a bit so I hope there are follies forming.... we will see on Monday's u/s. 
How are you doing??? Hope you are feeling good and that you can have a restful weekend. 

MrsMcCurdy I read an article written by a reproductive specialist re ovulation. It mentions that in many cases there are 2 or even 3 "waves" of follicular growth and concurrent hormone level rises, with a dominant follicle ovulating at the end. If I find the link again I will send it to you. So maybe that is what's happening with you? Fxed for an ovulation! And yay for enjoying ttc bd. I'm not looking forward but had a bikini wax and trying to do my part lol!!!!!!

Nimbec are you feeling better? 

Everyone else, how are you guys doing? Sarahlou any sign of AF?


----------



## Girly123

I noticed it has gone quiet on this thread. Sorry I don't post much I work looooonnng hours 7:30-8 or later and only ever have time before bed to quickly go through posts. However, this week is different as I have a week off work whoop whoop.

Anyway sorry if tmi. I just went to the loo and had a bit of spotting on a panty liner but nothing when I wiped so hope that AF may be here tomorrow morning. Fingers crossed as then the higher dose of clomid can start on Monday x


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on in a while I was trying to keep my head clear of ttc for a bit, (can't say it worked!) I just finished round 2 of 50mg clomid, AF arrived promptly 14 days after +ve OPK, so although obv not over joyed bout that at least it was on time?! lol 

I'm going to start taking my clomid tonight, I had an idea, probably a stupid one but thought I would run it by you ladies anyway, I have been on 50mg last 2 rounds, I seemed to ovulate according to OPKs and AF arriving but I have no way of knowing if it's definitely doing it's job properly as I'm not being monitored. I have enough clomid to up it to 100mg (which is the dosage I took a few years ago, as 50mg failed at the time - although no AF or + OPKs then) ... should I take 100mg this month? or just stick to 50mg as it seems to be working?... would 100mg make it more likely to work (or just more likely to develop OHSS?) I kinda wanna give this month everything I have! I think it will be my last round until January as I have to start having some tests done if I don't fall pg this month :nope:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thanks fern! I would love to read it if you find it. 
Just an idea that I thought I would share with you ladies since I think I've discovered it did help. Anyway, last month on clomid I felt dry down there, hardly any CM at any point in the cycle. So this month I took vitamin E oil AND flaxseed oil and I've actually had quite the abundance and I think it helped with my sex drive too. Not trying to get too tmi but I thought if it helped someone else it would be worth it. Hope it helped!


----------



## girlygal

Hello ladies! This will be my first month on Clomid after ttc for a year now. Any advice?


----------



## Girly123

Hey girlygal. I am only just about to take my second cycle of clomid so no real advice. It didn't work for me first time on 50mg though ubfortunaley so I am hoping for this time.

AF has started today and I am on metformin and pregnacare and will be on clomid tomorrow x


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Lace&pearls - I just decided by myself to take 100mg last cycle after I didn't ovulate on 50mg. I had to make the decision by myself since I got no reply from my dr after two enquiries. I did ovulate then; am taking 100mg again this month and will be going for u/s tomorrow (cd10) to see what is developing! As far as I know OHSS is quite rare but then again it is not impossible. I would suggest that you contact your dr! Or maybe consider taking 75 mg for 5 days, OR taking 100mg the first two days and then 50mg for the next three days? (Some other thread ladies have done/recommended this). And is there any possibility that they can monitor you in any way? Maybe you can request day 21 b/w at least? My dr offered no monitoring until I insisted on the u/s and I am going to insist on day21 b/w as well even though I will have to pay for it myself. I just hate not knowing. Let us know what you decide! 

Girly123 - yay for day1!!! Really hoping that the double dose will make a huge difference!! Will you be doing OPK's?

Girlygal - welcome! To view and chat on the threads is really helpful and I must say I have learned more than I ever thought possible; from the other ladies on here and from doing some research. Some of the best advice I have gotten so far: 
* When you go to the dr, write down what you want to ask so that you won't forget!
* Use fertilityfriend to chart you fertility signs.
* Clomid MAY make you experience early pregnancy symptoms. Symptom spotting in the tww can drive one a little insane so chatting with thread friends during that time helps a lot!
* Exercise to relieve stress, even if it is just light exercise. The month I finally ovulated was also the month that I made a bigger effort to exercise.
* Ask your dr stuff, and demand to be assisted! They are making millions off of us so we have the right to demand proper service and answers to all our questions and concerns. 
Good luck! Which CD are you on, how many mg of clomid will you be taking and on which days?

MrsMcCurdy I haven't been able to locate that link, sorry! I found it so interesting though. If I manage to retrieve it at some stage I will let you know lol. Thanks for the advice re CM. I hope that this month will be awesome and successful for you. Still holding thumbs for your high temps!! Have you been having any ovary pains?

AFM - ovaries definitely painful (just feels like they are working esp right side), started yesterday already which was day 1 after my last pill. Last month the slight pains only started 4 days after my last pill. Well we will see what is going on when I go for u/s tomorrow. Incredibly nervous!! :wacko:

All our other wonderful thread friends - I am thinking of you ladies and hoping that you are all doing really well. Hope that you had a relaxed weekend :kiss:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- that's ok if you don't find it. I had ovary cramps on the right side when I had the positive opk but hardly anything since. Hopefully it all means that I really did O, my temps are just weird. 
Let us know how your scan goes!! Hopefully shows everything is exactly how it needs to be!


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Lace&pearls - I just decided by myself to take 100mg last cycle after I didn't ovulate on 50mg. I had to make the decision by myself since I got no reply from my dr after two enquiries. I did ovulate then; am taking 100mg again this month and will be going for u/s tomorrow (cd10) to see what is developing! As far as I know OHSS is quite rare but then again it is not impossible. I would suggest that you contact your dr! Or maybe consider taking 75 mg for 5 days, OR taking 100mg the first two days and then 50mg for the next three days? (Some other thread ladies have done/recommended this). And is there any possibility that they can monitor you in any way? Maybe you can request day 21 b/w at least? My dr offered no monitoring until I insisted on the u/s and I am going to insist on day21 b/w as well even though I will have to pay for it myself. I just hate not knowing. Let us know what you decide!
> 
> Girly123 - yay for day1!!! Really hoping that the double dose will make a huge difference!! Will you be doing OPK's?
> 
> Girlygal - welcome! To view and chat on the threads is really helpful and I must say I have learned more than I ever thought possible; from the other ladies on here and from doing some research. Some of the best advice I have gotten so far:
> * When you go to the dr, write down what you want to ask so that you won't forget!
> * Use fertilityfriend to chart you fertility signs.
> * Clomid MAY make you experience early pregnancy symptoms. Symptom spotting in the tww can drive one a little insane so chatting with thread friends during that time helps a lot!
> * Exercise to relieve stress, even if it is just light exercise. The month I finally ovulated was also the month that I made a bigger effort to exercise.
> * Ask your dr stuff, and demand to be assisted! They are making millions off of us so we have the right to demand proper service and answers to all our questions and concerns.
> Good luck! Which CD are you on, how many mg of clomid will you be taking and on which days?
> 
> MrsMcCurdy I haven't been able to locate that link, sorry! I found it so interesting though. If I manage to retrieve it at some stage I will let you know lol. Thanks for the advice re CM. I hope that this month will be awesome and successful for you. Still holding thumbs for your high temps!! Have you been having any ovary pains?
> 
> AFM - ovaries definitely painful (just feels like they are working esp right side), started yesterday already which was day 1 after my last pill. Last month the slight pains only started 4 days after my last pill. Well we will see what is going on when I go for u/s tomorrow. Incredibly nervous!! :wacko:
> 
> All our other wonderful thread friends - I am thinking of you ladies and hoping that you are all doing really well. Hope that you had a relaxed weekend :kiss:

Thank for your reply Fern :flower: x I didn't know that you could take 100mg for first 2 days and then 50 mg for last 3? hmm worth considering? - does it still work the same?? I took 100 mg last night :blush: I could do a 21 day blood test but I won't be able to get an u/s or anything as I'm being a bit naughty and taking my clomid left over from ttc my daughter 3 years ago :blush: My FS wouldn't prescribe me anymore until I have a load of tests done dohh:) so I decided to take some in the mean time :blush: my apt isn't until Jan. 

Does everyone get quite bad pains when ovulating? I get like a strong trapped wind kinda pain for a couple days! is it just me? 

I think you're onto something Fern about exercising, I really need to do a little bit this month as it may be coincidence but I fell pregnant with my daughter on a 1 month break from clomid and that month had just started taking up jogging (not very much! just a little light jogging) ?? (saying that I have been through spurts of exercise since having Dd but I suppose wasn't on clomid or trying as much then if that makes sense)


----------



## Girly123

Fern - I have done OPKs before and have nearly always got false positives where I know through temping I haven't ovulated. So no I have given up with them as I find it gives me false hope. 

My hubby is working away in the week every week at the moment which is a real pain so I have asked him if we bd Friday night and Sunday nights then for 2 weeks when I could be ovulating I have asked him to drive home for the night and go back early in the morning. Just depends how late he finishes and starts work the army are so unreliable. 

Good luck with the ultrasound though. Will keep an eye on the thread for the results. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Braven05

Just stopping by to say hello! I seriously cannot believe I'm only on CD23. I feel like this has been the longest 3 weeks of my life. I can't wait for AF to get here :wacko: At the same time I feel awful for wishing away my days and not fully appreciating the days I have.

Last night my hubby said something that really bothered me and I tried to just blow it off. I don't know why he does things like that. They don't help at all. My LO was playing with her baby and she lifted it up and said, "Look, it's a brand new baby!" And she held it out to me. I took it and said jokingly, "Wow, it's what I always wanted!" And my DH says, "You hear that Avery? You used to be what she always wanted and now that's not good enough." :cry: I think I'm overreacting a little because I'm emotional. I told him he wasn't funny and let it go. But I feel like there's truth in it and it makes me feel awful.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies!

-GirlyGal, welcome to the this awesome, good luck in your cycle and keep us posted on your progress!:flower:
-Fern81, wishing you the best of luck with your appointment tomorrow. Remember we are our own body's advocate. You must voice your concerns and make the decision what is best for you! Please keep us posted, my dear!:hugs:
-MrsmcCurdy, do you have pcos? or take metformin? does the flaxseed oil affect your tummy much? good luck to you!
-lace&perals, as a suggestion, it might not be a bad idea just to check with your doctor and best of luck to you!:hugs:
-Nimbec, how are you feeling?
-Braven, I tryuly understand what you mean about wishing your days away as I do the same thing. We have to take it one day at a time and not beat ourselves up too much. I'm sure your hubby's comment stung but I hope he can understand your POV too but you can't help feel how you feel hun! I hope you feel better soon!:hugs:

afm: tonight is my last clomid night:happydance:. Hot flashes are in full effect this cycle but I'll take it in all in stride as long as it's working and progressing. 

Enjoy the rest of your evening and ttyl! :flower:


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies sorry I've been mia so much going on since I have been on! Keeping my FX for everyone this month. I'm sitting here patiently waiting for af to show so we can start all over again.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Buttercup- I don't think I have pcos, although I do have multiple symptoms. My obgyn did an insulin test and said I was fine about 5-6 months ago. So also not on metformin. Flaxseed seems to be fine with my stomach.


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls - lol I understand where you're coming from! I probably would have done the same! Well then GL with whatever you decide, will be looking out for a BFP for you!! Taking a higher dose the 1st 2 days - that was actually other thread ladies who have done/suggested that. To my logic it just means that for those first two days your brain will be stimulated to produce even more FSH and LH, to kickstart stimulating the ovaries. I might be totally wrong though!

GL Girly123, wow your situation is tough with DH being in the army. I don't always appreciate having mine close. He doesn't travel for work that often. All the best hun.

Braven - sorry that you had to hear that!!!!! Looks like men don't always see things the way we see it and sometimes they can be really tactless! They just deal with things differently I suppose. All the same I hope you guys can sort it out. Not nice to deal with hubby problems on top of ttc stres :(.

Mommasboys good to hear from you! When are you expecting AF?

Buttercup - awesome on last clomid! You are progressing!!! Keep us updated hun!

So I'm waiting on hospital authorization and this morning's u/s, still stressing my head off. Just wish this stressful month can be over :(


----------



## k4th

Hi all

I've not been around much either - trying to keep busy while I wait for this cycle to pass. Had a temp rise this morning but my opks have been negative so :shrug: haven't dtd recently - hubby & I needed a little break from bd for ttc so haven't got around to the "whole deal" iyswim :winkwink:

Fern - good luck for your scan hun. Hope it's good news :)

:hi: to new ladies!! Hope clomid is your key to sucess. To girlygal if you haven't started your clomid yet I'd advise to take it in the evenings. That way most of the symptoms happen at night & you can sleep them off!

Braven - I feel your pain. I am always second guessing myself on how much time I spend wishing/thinking about ttc and feeling guilty that I should be spending all that energy on dd. plus she keeps asking me for a sister. Plus every time I'm feeling a bit stressed out with her (really not very often, but it does happen) oh asks why I want another anyway. :growlmad: it's a b***h to juggle and an emotional rollercoaster. I'm sure your hubby didn't mean what you've read into it :hugs:

Buttercup - hope those hot flashes pass soon. 

Mrsmccurdy - I've taken flaxseed too & had no problems. Didn't help my ewcm much though. Taking epo this cycle & had an abundance yesterday *tmi* but no positive opk in days and lie cbfm so who knows!?

Lace&pearls - I took 100mg day 1 this month & then 50mg for four days. At my first scan I seemed to be professing well but then had a stressful couple if days & next scan showed no growth - I out that down to stress though. Good luck - let us know what you decide to take :)

Mommasboys - hi! Hope this cycle doesn't drag too much longer for you now :)

Girly - hope your oh can make it back. Sounds really tough to juggle. Good luck this month!!


----------



## Girly123

Sorry if this is TMI. 

I have been waiting for AF after taking provera. On Sat I had a tiny bit of spotting in the evening. Yesterday I had a bit more and put a tampon in thinking AF was here. When I took it out it had quite a bit on it but mainly very brown and only a tiny bit of red. However that was early afternoon and since I have had nothing at all. Even this morning there is nothing.

I thought yesterday was CD1 but now I am guessing not. So I guess I shouldn't take clomid? X


----------



## Fern81

Girly that happened to me as well after my 1st month on 50mg clomid (I didn't ovulate that month). Had 3 days spotting on and off and thought it was AF, then started with clomid on what I thought was day 3. Then AF arrived properly the day after I started the clomid! 
And kind of the same thing happened with 2 other ladies on the thread. 
Af is the first day of proper flow. So maybe if it doesn't arrive soon you could call dr to hear if you should start with the meds? 
Hope proper AF starts soon!


----------



## Girly123

Ok great thanks Hun. If you took it a bit early as you thought it was CD3 and wasn't did it work ok still? I haven't taken the clomid this morning as I am waiting to see if AF really shows. X


----------



## k4th

Hi girly123 - I was one of the others fern refers to. Wait for a full red flow hun. Worst case scenario is that you take the clomid late but some people are told to take it cd5-9 anyway so it won't do any harm. Taking it early *could* screw up your cycle. I did ov after taking it early one cycle - but did it again this month :dohh: and no ov yet on cd17 & no positive opk either. 

Hope she arrives in full force very soon :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Girly123 said:


> Ok great thanks Hun. If you took it a bit early as you thought it was CD3 and wasn't did it work ok still? I haven't taken the clomid this morning as I am waiting to see if AF really shows. X

Yes I still ovulated 9 days after my last tablet. But didn't fall pregs obviously :) 
Sitting in the waiting room at the dr to do u/s so will see if this month's cd3-7 has worked at all.


----------



## Girly123

Ok thanks girls. I will wait for AF to show.

Since I have taken off light flow yesterday so it hasn't started a new cycle I have been looking at my chart and wondering a lot...

My temps went up due to the provera but then rose again on CD32 when I stopped taking it. After two days of spotting my temp has gone up again this morning. So now I am wondering if maybe I did ovulate and the spotting is implantation, although it is more than a one of spot and it was old blood apart from a tiny bit of red.

We only got to bd once due to hubby being away but it happened to be the day before fertility friend thinks I may have ovulated.

Had such a vivid dream about getting a BFP last night.

Either way I want AF to hurry up and start or I want to see a BFP soon lol. (Positive is always what I want the most ofcourse).

If AF doesn't show today do you think I should test? It is only 7dpo today though so very early xx


----------



## Fern81

Girly - Oh yes just be 100% sure that you are not pregnant before you start with clomid.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yep that happened to me Girly. I ended up not actually start my real AF til after I was done taking clomid all 5 days! 'Twas very frustrating but look!! I think I've ovulated anyway!! First time in forever!! Hope it's not a false alarm again... What do you ladies think of my chart? Look like I did?


----------



## Fern81

Yippee mrsMcCurdy it looks like you did! How awesome!

I just got authorization for the laparoscopy 20 Nov yay!

BUT:

I have lost a lot of faith in my dr today and I'm starting to think she doesn't know much! 
So I have 4 follies on the right, 2 x 12 mm and 2 x 9mm (external u/s). Then she didn't check the left one until I asked her to, but there were none in any case. She also didn't check my lining, I forgot to ask until after; then she said "no I did check it, it is fine" (she did NOT check it I was looking at the same screen that she was!). Then she said if I'm worried about my lining I can start provera *today* (I haven't even ovulated yet so this time of the cycle estrogen is the main hormone, progesterone only comes after ovulation!!!???). And ended up not giving me my day21 bloodwork request form, even though I did ask for it. 
Also; she said that she thinks I should just leave the laparoscopy and dye test till 4 December (instead of 20 Nov). But...... you have to do it after AF and *before *ovulation, and by 4 Dec *I will have ovulated already *for my next cycle! So WTH? She sounds clueless! I just insisted that we keep it for 20 Nov. Then she said that if I fall pregnant this cycle the blood test will only become positive 2 weeks after I miss my period, which is due 16 Nov, so I won't know by 20 Nov (CD 34) if I am pregnant or not! Huh???? I had to tell her that I will be doing an early test if I miss my period and also that my temps will drop if AF is on it's way; she didn't seem to know what I was talking about.

Is it only me or does she sound really confused?:wacko::shrug::nope: And I pay her thousands!!!

She did mention that if I still don't fall pregnant after the laparoscopy then she will refer me to an infertility specialist. I believe that I will get much better care there; however my medical insurance will not pay a cent for that. So I better just get that BFP soon.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Yippee mrsMcCurdy it looks like you did! How awesome!
> 
> I just got authorization for the laparoscopy 20 Nov yay!
> 
> BUT:
> 
> I have lost a lot of faith in my dr today and I'm starting to think she doesn't know much!
> So I have 4 follies on the right, 2 x 12 mm and 2 x 9mm (external u/s). Then she didn't check the left one until I asked her to, but there were none in any case. She also didn't check my lining, I forgot to ask until after; then she said "no I did check it, it is fine" (she did NOT check it I was looking at the same screen that she was!). Then she said if I'm worried about my lining I can start provera *today* (I haven't even ovulated yet so this time of the cycle estrogen is the main hormone, progesterone only comes after ovulation!!!???). And ended up not giving me my day21 bloodwork request form, even though I did ask for it.
> Also; she said that she thinks I should just leave the laparoscopy and dye test till 4 December (instead of 20 Nov). But...... you have to do it after AF and *before *ovulation, and by 4 Dec *I will have ovulated already *for my next cycle! So WTH? She sounds clueless! I just insisted that we keep it for 20 Nov. Then she said that if I fall pregnant this cycle the blood test will only become positive 2 weeks after I miss my period, which is due 16 Nov, so I won't know by 20 Nov (CD 34) if I am pregnant or not! Huh???? I had to tell her that I will be doing an early test if I miss my period and also that my temps will drop if AF is on it's way; she didn't seem to know what I was talking about.
> 
> Is it only me or does she sound really confused?:wacko::shrug::nope: And I pay her thousands!!!
> 
> She did mention that if I still don't fall pregnant after the laparoscopy then she will refer me to an infertility specialist. I believe that I will get much better care there; however my medical insurance will not pay a cent for that. So I better just get that BFP soon.

Hi Fern!

Glad to hear you are making progress and follies are growing!! Can you ask doctor to mail or fax you the request form? I agree, perhaps you can contact the office for clarification or to voice your concerns and make sure all bases are covered.

I hope and pray you do become pregnant but it wouldn't be a bad idea to consult with a specialist if not. 

I know its so hard but stay encouraged, my friend!! :hugs:


----------



## Girly123

MrsMcCurdy thanks for the words of advice.

I am fed up of AF being there but not now. It has been red today but really light (2 tampons with a gap of nothing between and only half, if that, full after 6 hours each. I have never had a period this light before. 

Do I put light and call it CD1 today as it is a bit more than yesterday but not a lot more or do I wait even longer?

Fern that is concerning about your Dr. She does sound a bit confused. I agree with buttercup try and ask her to mail the blood work form. 

The metformin is making me feel so ill at the moment xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks everyone for your advice xx I am thinking of just doing a round of 100mg - is that a bad idea? feel free to tell me if I'm being stupid! lol :thumbup:

Sorry to be a pain but I don't suppose anyone has a link to the thread about taking 100mg for 2 days and then 50mg for 3? I looked on LTTTC but couldn't see anything ? 

Fern - your doc does sound a bit rubbish about the booking! Perhaps they got a bit confused about all the different dates being talked about. My doc wants me to have a hycosy done (similar to lap & dye I think?) I am not looking forward to it either, but I suppose one good thing is I have heard that it makes you more fertile after?? like having a bit of a clear out x (plz correct me if I'm wrong fellow ladies) 

Girly I dodn't want to read & run sorry x but in my own experience with confusing periods only time will tell, have you been told to take clomid cd 1-5? x (sorry If I've lost the plot here x)


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Girly123 - yay for a "real" day 1! I know the feeling of relief when AF arrives and a new cycle can begin, especially when used to weird periods and confusing spotting. I really do hope that the 100mg makes a huge difference. And all the best with the nasty metformin. It makes a difference too! My sister was able to conceive against the dr's predictions by using only metformin.

Lace&pearls - I don't know if there was a thread about the 100 and 50mg but the ladies on this thread had a discussion about it around the middle of October if I'm right? I'm also definitely going to continue with the 100mg for a few more months, before I go to a fertility specialist. I know now that it (most probably) makes me ovulate so I'm just going to keep trying it. My mother-in-law's pharmacist gave me 2 boxes without a script and he said he will get me some again if these are finished lol. (my mom-in-law is awesome and super supportive! She even said that she will take me to the hospital for the lap&dye if I still hadn't told my own mom about it by that time). Speaking of which - yes I have also heard that after the lap and dye it is possible to fall pregnant more easily, especially if a tubal blockage is removed or scar tissue, etc. It really is like a deep clean lol. (OUCH!!). My dr says she has a 35-50 % rate of women who fall pregnant after she did a lap and dye on them. I'm a bit cynical after yesterday but oh well.

Thanks ladies yes I'm definitely going to request that b/w form again. If we see that my progesterone is still low this month around then I can insist on provera next month.

My DH just went out and bought preseed, robitussen and evening primrose oil! There is no such thing as overkill when it comes to ttc hey. Even though I don't think I will be lucky this month at least we can experiment with the different CM enhancers and lube lol.

How is everyone else? K4th, Mommasboys and Braven are you coping with waiting for next month? Nimbec are you feeling a bit better yet hun? Buttercup it's almost trigger time, yay for you! And MrsMcCurdy how is the tww so far :)

And all the new ladies?

xxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well.

afm: I'm not feeling like myself, kind of down and overwhelmed.- and not too hopeful about this cycle. I don't mean to be negative but I cant help the way I feel. I'm concerned that if no bfp this cycle what my next move should be. Kepp trying or focus on more weight loss, enjoy the holidays and my birthday and look into moving onto to ivf in Jan.

Today is cd9, I'm not having any side effects besides hot flashes which leads to me to believe that my follies may have stopped growing but I'll find out on Thursday. My temps seems to be off. idk what's going on,:shrug:

Have a wonderful days everyone!


----------



## Braven05

Sorry you're feeling down buttercup. That's never a good feeling. Hope your follicles end up surprising you on Thursday!

Fern, I love using preseed! I haven't used the other methods, but preseed is great! Expensive, but great. 

AFM: Just hanging in there. CD25 right now. Hopefully just about 4-5 days before AF shows. Another RE appointment on November 4th.


----------



## girlygal

Hi ladies. Thank you for the advice. Actually I worded that wrong and the clomid will start next cycle as I am on cd 16 now. I went for an ultrasound on cd 12 and cd 15. The dr said my follicles aren't as big as he would like at this stage being 20 mm. But I've read elsewhere that it is a good size to release a healthy egg. I'm only 24 and very new to this. So it's very confusing since he didn't explain so well. He said to treat the next few days as if I will be ovulating so that's what we are doing. He also said my endometrium is perfect and thick so that's good I guess!


----------



## Girly123

Fern - thanks it is a relief to have properly started AF and not be guessing all day lol. Although bad cramps and hate periods lol. Start the clomid tomorrow though so fingers crossed. I am considering something though but it may be a stupid idea. More written below...

Glad you are requesting the b\w form as well. Lol at your OH, that is what love is and shows how much he wants it which is so nice. Defo can't go OTT lol.

Lace&pearls - I agree with fern the hsg is meant to clear you out as such. I had it a few months ago and it was fine not painful but an hour or two later I was in soooo much pain but I think that was abnormal. I had no blockages or anything though which is good. 50mg of clomid didn't work for me but I have been put on 100mg this cycle starting tomorrow.

Buttercup - I know what you mean with thinking of the next stage and what if it doesn't work, almost waiting for it to fail. It isn't a nice place to be. Maybe have a plan in place but then try and turn your mindset to a positive one? As easy as it is to say and hard to do. Sorry I can't help more but please keep venting or letting all your worries and concerns out here so your body isn't so stressed as then you will have more chance over all.

Braven - I will be following to see what success you have wih femera. How long were u on clomid and did it ever work? What dosage? I tried 50 and it didn't work so now about to try 100mg.

Girlygal - have fun trying and I hope you do ovulate and baby dust your way :).

AFM - well CD1 as I said and now I am wondering as 50mg didn't work should I skip 100mg and go to 150mg or is it too risky? I have enough clomid to do that or even 200mg. But I know the risk of the hyperstimulation stuff and don't want to do something stupid. Just working out if I leave it until CD25 this cycle and still haven't ovulated I could start provera for 7 days and then get my AF about 7 days after and I would just have enough time to do one more cycle before hubby deploys. I so want to be pregnant when he deploys but it will be a push to fit in a second cycle after this one.
So 100/150/200 what do you think? My gut it sayig 100mg as it potentially could be dangerous to do more xxx


----------



## Braven05

Girly - I was only on clomid for 1 cycle, but I didn't respond. My follicles grew slightly and then shrunk and disappeared. None got bigger than 2mm. I was on 100mg starting off. Doctor decided not to try another cycle with clomid.


----------



## Girly123

The fact your Dr started you on 100mg tells me maybe I would be ok to just go on 150mg hmmmm x


----------



## girlygal

Thank you! It's not bc I'm not ovulating on my own it's that it's so irregular and hard to pinpoint. I really appreciate you girls :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Thank you Girly, I appreciate your kind words, I'm just in a slump and hope and pray for encouraging news and focus on more weight loss and since I'm turning 37 soon I will really consider moving onto ivf. I plan to meet with RE to discuss other options. 
Wishing you all the best of luck!
I hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Fern81

Hi girls

Buttercup - aaaawww hun I'm sorry that you are feeling blue :(. I really hope that you can get some good news on Thursday! Maybe you are just used to the feeling of growing follies and not so sensitive to it anymore? Really thinking of you a lot and I understand the feeling "waiting for the cycle to be over". Remember that there is still hope and the very real possibility that this could actually be your month!!! And we are here to listen if you don't feel well. xxx I am also really going to focus on proper diet and weight loss from end Nov after my exams. It is a bit difficult now (so busy) to exercise as much as I want to, and also to prepare diet meals for myself while also doing normal meals for DH. At the moment I try to do a little but am just a bit too busy to do it properly. So if you want we can be diet/motivation buddies as well after this cycle (IF we are still ttc!)

Girly123- Hun remember that at higher doses, clomid can start to thin your lining and dry up cm (although not everyone will experience this). I think the 100mg did make my lining thinner because AF this time was lighter than I am used to. So it is a balancing act! I do understand where you're coming from; with DH deploying soon. Whatever you decide we will support you xx

Girlygal - do you chart you basal body temperature? If not then try it; there is a very helpful website (also available as app) called fertilityfriend. Taking my temperature has completely changed my ttc journey as I now have a much better idea of what is going on with my body! Taking OPK's can also be helpful to pinpoint ovulation (more or less).

AFM - ovaries not really painful today. Last month they pained for a solid week. So now I'm worried (of course) that follies have stopped growing. Anyway, as I've mentioned DH and I have so many different "tools" now: all the CM and lube stuff as well as a pending SA for DH and lap&dye for me... Taking Staminogro and Inofolic... OPK's... Drinking green tea and rooibos tea... so much money spent. I've been thinking today that if I am still not pregnant in the new year then maybe we should just stop trying so hard; not spend any more money on it and just see what happens. Still take bbt and live healthy, but no extra's. Then if it never happens we can take the money and travel or buy a house or something instead of wasting it on ttc which is just NOT happening. But we will see how I feel when we get there. I have been unsuccessful in this department all my life so am starting to think maybe I should start to focus more on all the other good things that life has to offer and not waste my time being sad about this one aspect. Easier said than done but I'm giving myself till end December (2 more cycles after this one) and then reevaluating ttc.


----------



## girlygal

I don't do the temping. But I am about to start with opks. We have really been doing the "not trying, not preventing" thing. But in the past few months we have been seeing an infertility dr. My family dr sent me there to see if anything was wrong and it turns out I had a large cyst rupture on my left ovary and it ended up with all these complications. My ovary is still damaged but trying to heal itself. Has anyone ever thought of the fertility monitor? I have been researching it and I just don't know about it with how much it is!


----------



## Fern81

Just found out my cousin who is 3 months older than me is pregnant. After 1 month trying. I am actually devastated.


----------



## k4th

Fern81 said:


> Just found out my cousin who is 3 months older than me is pregnant. After 1 month trying. I am actually devastated.

Oh fern :hugs: :hugs:

I just stopped by to do a quick catch up but couldn't read & run on this one. So sad for you hun - it hurts like hell when someone close gets preggers without really putting any effort in :cry:

Just remember that there isn't a finite amount of baby dust. She has her :bfp: but that won't stop yours from coming :hugs:

Eta: I'll reply properly to everyone when I get chance x


----------



## Girly123

Awww fern I know that feeling and it is horrible.

My best mate today wasn't very helpful. I confessed to her how much trouble we are having while she sat there with her 7 month old baby and she turned around and said o well you can adopt!!!! I was like yes maybe I can but I want my own child and my husbands child. It just shows how she has no idea!!! Really had to grit my teeth x


----------



## lace&pearls

fern - ah I see on this thread - just had a quick search through previous posts haven't found it yet but maybe I need to go back a bit further :) 
anywho I changed my mind :blush: lol I took 100mg cd + cd2, then yesterday cd3 took 50mg, I was looking online about it last night and came across a woman who had been ovulating on 50mg and increased it to 100mg and it messed up her cycle and she didn't ovulate so I got cold feet and decided not to lol. I feel like by taking 100mg for first 2 days I'm going somewhere in between? lol

:hugs: hope you're ok xx 

Girly I have found some friends can be so unsympathetic - they just don't get it do they? :-/ x


----------



## girlygal

I don't do the temping. But I am about to start with opks. We have really been doing the "not trying, not preventing" thing. But in the past few months we have been seeing an infertility dr. My family dr sent me there to see if anything was wrong and it turns out I had a large cyst rupture on my left ovary and it ended up with all these complications. My ovary is still damaged but trying to heal itself. Has anyone ever thought of the fertility monitor? I have been researching it and I just don't know about it with how much it is!


----------



## girlygal

Sorry! Didn't mean to post that again lol! It seems like when you are trying to get pregnant everyone else around you is. There have been 8 of my friends get pregnant during my ttc journey! And yes it is devastating.


----------



## Braven05

Aw fern, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Oh fern.. I'm so sorry I know exactly how that feels. Hugs and what i found is let yourself feel bad otherwise you make yourself feel worse. Hth and for your sake I hope you don't have to spend too much time around her for a bit.


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

Thank you so much for all your support!

VENT ALERT!

I would have been able to feel a little happy for her if she hadn't been such a B*TCH in announcing. What happened was that yesterday I posted a message on our family's social media group saying that I can't go out to dinner with them this week because of my exams and also that I am completely broke from spending all my money on fertility treatment (we are the only couple in our family who struggles financially). Then this cousin (who also happens to be married to a millionaire) posted immediately after that "well surprise surprise I'm pregnant and we just tried for a month". THEN she wrote that she hopes my SISTER can join her on the pregnancy bandwagon soon (my sister is not trying, not preventing right now). Upon which my sister promptly replied that she is actually praying for ME to fall pregnant. My cousin had nothing to say to that. I have no idea why she is being so rude and unfeeling. I am still upset. Our family is very close, we all grew up together and have dinner together frequently, and they all know that we have been ltttc & struggling.

I am actually in tears again as it feels like she is supposed to be part of my support system and she just pulled the rug out from under me. I don't understand why she couldn't just have said something nice & why my sister had to step in and defend me. I definitely want to just have some distance between us and then maybe talk to her and hear why she is being so mean. I have to forgive her of course and I don't want there to be bad blood between us. Such a crappy situation.:cry::cry:

And now I have to go write an exam after a sleepless night and to top it all off I broke my bbt this morning by accident. Toxic freaking mercury everywhere!

Ladies you are such awesome support and thanks that I can vent. It really did make me feel better now to get it all out and to know that you guys will not judge and that you will understand. 

I am praying hard for all of us this morning. This day can only get better!!!!!!


----------



## Girly123

Yes the day can only get better so keep remembering that!!!!

I can't believe some people are so insensitive and tbh don't have a brain to try and realise what they are saying and how it can affect others. 

Her life may seem perfect hun but I doubt she has the love in the relationship like you do or the appreciation for a little baby. You do and your time will come and overall you will be a much happier person.

I hope your exam goes well hun. Concentrate on that for now. Nearly done with them now. 

Keep smiling xx


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

Thanks Girly for your kind words yesterday :flower:

Well I realise that I have just been getting angrier and angrier especially this last week and have started fixating too much on the negative! :wacko: So have decided to try and take a step back and focus on all the wonderful things that I do have in life. DH and I am going to do a gratitude journal (starting today), each writing down 1 thing that we are grateful for each day. And planning some fun things to do especially in the holidays, to focus on living again and not just ttc. 2 more cycles after this one; then we will reconsider ttc and maybe just move to ntnp. Really don't want this to become my whole life and despite that I have totally slipped into self-pity! Sorry about all the ranting and venting over the past time :blush:

Buttercup - let us know how your scan goes today! Praying for beautiful big follies for you! And also let us know when they say you can trigger.

Nimbec - haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are doing really well hun.

MrsMcCurdy - will you be testing early or only if AF is late?

All the other lovely ladies how are you? Hope you are doing great! 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

Buttercup - I'm sorry your feeling down. I totally understand as I've been there for a couple if weeks. This is all so overwhelming, emotional & soul destroying. I really hope your scan goes well today & you're feeling more positive afterwards : hugs:

Braven - your AF is fue any day now right? Hope :witch: doesn't keep you waiting!

Girlygal - I hope your cycle is going by quickly for you. I have a clear blue fertility monitor. It worked ok when I wasn't on clomid (but then I got perfect ewcm so didn't really need it all that much). Now I'm on clomid it's rubbish - waste of money. I very rarely bother using it. The clomid effect means it reads "high" for up to twenty days before I ovulate - it should read "high" in the three days running up to ov. Then it moves to "peak" when it detects your lh surge - you're better off with just opks on clomid. The instructions even say it's not suitable for use with clomid. Don't waste your money or energy :)

Girly123 - have you just started your clomid? Which dose did you decide to go for? I personally found a HUGE difference between my response to 50mg & 100mg. At 50mg i ovulate one eggie at cd21ish, on 100mg i had 3 mature follies at cd13 with another 3 almost mature! I wouldn't skip straight to 150mg - OHSS is a possibility & you don't want to end up with a month "out". 

Lace&pearls - did you decide to do different doses different days? Nimbec was told by her consultant it's best to take the higer dose at the beginning of the clomid for a boost. My consultant just told me to do 5 days at 75mg rather than messing with changing doses. I'd already done 1x100mg & 4x50 mg in my cycle though. Didn't help me much I have to say - monitoring & cycle cancelled :(

Mrsmccurdy - how many dpo are you? Hoping & wishing for you!

Fern - I love your positive attitude. We all have hard times but you're doing a great job at trying to pull everything together. I love the idea of a gratitude journal. I might try that on here if you don't mind me pinching your idea? At the end of each post I'll try to add something I'm grateful for. Anyone want to join me? Are you doing opks this cycle?

Afm - I'm cd20. My cbfm has gone to "high" - but like I said earlier - ov could still be 21 days away yet :coffee: if I've not had a positive opk by cd30 I might use progesterone to bring on AF & start again. Maybe. I'm going to join a gym today & kick start some healthier choices. I'm expecting a call back from a counselling service in 5 mins too so I'm hoping they can give me some coping strategies. This is all such hard work. 

Today I'm grateful that.... I'm not in work & I'm going to spend some time decorating for Halloween & baking gingerbread skeletons.


----------



## Girly123

K4th- yer I am on the clomid again and decided to stick with 100mg. Took it yesterday and have taken it today so only 3 more lots to take. No side effects yet but I know it was after bout 3 days I started to have side effects last time so we shall see. Now I am back on 1500mg metformin I really pray this cycle works for me.

Fern- that sounds like a great idea. Some days will be hard but it does put life in a bit more perspective when we are feeling down as there is a lot in life for us to be very grateful for.

Today I am grateful for being on half term so no work and I may borrow your idea of cooking gingerbread biscuits k4th lol.

I hope you all have good days today girls.

One question actually. This may be strange but since I have had this week off work I have been thinking a lot. I am loving actually having time with my hubby. He goes to work just before 8 (9 on Monday) comes home for lunch for an hour and is home by 5 each day with half day on Wednesday. It is amazing how much I am seeing him. How I can actually do normal day to day house work jobs and I am not stressed. Just relaxed.

When I work I leave before 7 every morning and I am rarely home before 7 at night and sometimes as late as 10pm. I literally get home cook, eat and watch one tv programme and then bed and it repeats. I am on my feet non stop and even miss lunch or have to eat whilst walking around or working at work. I get so stressed and am just so busy.

Now I know stress isn't good if TTC and I wondered if I fell pregnant do you reckon I could ask the Dr to be signed off just to give the baby the best chance? I am worried that the stress will either stop me TTC or if I do it will not end well. I don't think I remembered what life was like not being stressed and now I do!! X


----------



## k4th

What do you do girly123? Are you paid to work all those hours? I would try to cut back on working overtime & get into healthy patterns of working the basic time you are paid for. 

I work three days a week - 8am to 5.15pm. Lots of people I work with put in extra hours, work late & take work home. Since being very stressed & ttc I have refused. I don't care what other people are doing - I need to look after myself and that's more important than my job. Luckily my manager understands & supports me in that. 

I'm not sure whether you would be signed off or if it would be for very long. I think it needs addressing now to give you the best chance ttc & having a h&h 9 months when it happens. :flower:

Eta: hope the 100mg does the trick!


----------



## Fern81

I just love you guys :)

Yes K4th I am doing OPK's again. Have started today and there is a line half as dark as control line, so still a while to go. I don't actually feel my ovaries as much as I did last month but I think it's due to stressing myself out too much (and it is also exam month after all), so I might have stressed my follies into submission. If I don't ovulate this month then I have hope for next month - HOLIDAY!!! Am expecting to ovulate around Sunday, if I do. 

Girly123 it probably depends on your financial situation and what the labor laws are in your country? It would be awesome if you could manage to take it a bit more slow, even if just for your sanity's sake; your work hours sound cruel! I only work those hours in exam time 4 x a year! I did notice a difference for myself in that last month I was much less stressed than this month, it was school holiday for a week and I exercised more to get rid of the little bit of stress that I did have. I believe that the lower stress levels, coupled with the 100mg, is why I ovulated. Hope that you can manage to tone down the stress and hard work for this month and maybe (holding thumbs!!!) it could be your bfp month!

I'm going to join you in posting some "grateful things" on the thread. I'm grateful because: I told my mom yesterday for the first time that we are doing fertility treatment. I didn't know how she would react as she told me a number of years ago that she thinks we should just not have kids. And she was actually very supportive yesterday! She apologized for her remark all that time ago and she meant it in a different way than it sounded. So yay now my mom and dad know and they support us as well :)

:dust::hug:


----------



## Girly123

Thanks girls. I am a teacher but also the deputy head so the job is busy and stressful. I don't really have a choice about cutting the hours down. The work load has to be done either one night or the next and if I let it pile up it would be even more stressful. Let's hope that because I am not stressed now my body will respond by ovulating and we will get BFP. Here is to hoping. Xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support!
> 
> VENT ALERT!
> 
> I would have been able to feel a little happy for her if she hadn't been such a B*TCH in announcing. What happened was that yesterday I posted a message on our family's social media group saying that I can't go out to dinner with them this week because of my exams and also that I am completely broke from spending all my money on fertility treatment (we are the only couple in our family who struggles financially). Then this cousin (who also happens to be married to a millionaire) posted immediately after that "well surprise surprise I'm pregnant and we just tried for a month". THEN she wrote that she hopes my SISTER can join her on the pregnancy bandwagon soon (my sister is not trying, not preventing right now). Upon which my sister promptly replied that she is actually praying for ME to fall pregnant. My cousin had nothing to say to that. I have no idea why she is being so rude and unfeeling. I am still upset. Our family is very close, we all grew up together and have dinner together frequently, and they all know that we have been ltttc & struggling.
> 
> I am actually in tears again as it feels like she is supposed to be part of my support system and she just pulled the rug out from under me. I don't understand why she couldn't just have said something nice & why my sister had to step in and defend me. I definitely want to just have some distance between us and then maybe talk to her and hear why she is being so mean. I have to forgive her of course and I don't want there to be bad blood between us. Such a crappy situation.:cry::cry:
> 
> And now I have to go write an exam after a sleepless night and to top it all off I broke my bbt this morning by accident. Toxic freaking mercury everywhere!
> 
> Ladies you are such awesome support and thanks that I can vent. It really did make me feel better now to get it all out and to know that you guys will not judge and that you will understand.
> 
> I am praying hard for all of us this morning. This day can only get better!!!!!!

I am so sorry you had to deal with that, people can be so mean and say things without thinking, please ignore the rudeness energy and focus positive things. I pray that you get that bfp very soon!!:hugs: you are not alone! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

Thank you to all for the kind words, its truly appreciated.

Well my appointment didn't go well as I hoped for. Today is cd11 and I have 4 follies, the biggest is 14mm, so no Ovidrel tonight. I have to go back on Sunday for another scan. I'm not sure how to get out of this funk I'm in. So much is happening right now until I can barely cope. I decided to work remotely today because I'm too emotional crying off and on. 

I hope everyone is doing well and making progress, have a wonderful wee and ttyl


----------



## k4th

Hi buttercup - sorry you're disappointed. 14mm is still very promising and I really hope it grows to a good size by Sunday. 

I've been referred this morning for cognitive behaviour therapy. I spoke to a member of the local mental health team & she said I seem very stressed and also mildly depressed. I have the same feeling you describe - I don't know how to snap myself out of this low mood I'm always in. Have you talked to anyone? Sought any support?

:hugs: hun - some days are really hard to get through :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thanks for caring ladies! You're all awesome! I plan on testing Thursday the 6th if AF hasn't showed. I'm 7dpo now and that would make it 14dpo!! This so crazy!! This the most normal/healthy/actually-O'd chart I've ever had!!!!! So exciting!!! 
But even if I don't get a bfp this month I will have accomplished a major feat. 
And either way I am very grateful! Partly because I have a minor predicament, I have the chance to go on a mission trip to the Dominican Republic in July 2015. If I get pregnant in this month or the next 1 or 2 I wouldn't be able to fly. I have a heart for the DR and want to go back so bad but I also want a baby! So as of right now it's up to God on which it is. Feels so conflicting though, wanting both but only one or the other atm. 
Thinking of you all and SOMEONE better get a bfp this month!!!


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup - I also think 14 mm at 11dpo is not bad, they can still grow and be up to 20mm on Sunday! Really thinking of you hun this past month was hectic I think for all of us, with all our bfn's! I pray for all you guys and really hope that you get good news on Sunday. Lots of hugs!!!!!!! Sorry that you are still feeling so down. xxxxxxx

K4th am I seeing a + opk on your chart??

MrsMcCurdy - wow you are such a true inspiration for "letting go and letting God"! I am going to say a special prayer for you and your situation with the possible mission and possible baby. What work do you do? Your chart does look awesome and I am so happy for you that you can feel like "things" are normalizing. I hope you get your BFP! But as you said it's in God's hands!

Girly123 - shame so you can't really just take off hey! Well I agree let's hope that the break that you're on right now makes a world of difference xx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thank you fern! Means a lot! I work at a grocery store part time and running a biz with hubby the rest of the time. So I stay busy but also flexible for things like mission trips. But the mission trip is thru a friends church that we started going to and they're doing it thru 1 Nation 1 Day. Anyway, rabbit trail. Lol


----------



## k4th

Hey fern - very eagle eyed of you to spot my opk on my chart!! I had a very nearly positive opk at noon but it was smu & my pcos can sometimes throw them off. Just did another and it's slightly less positive but way WAY darker than this time yesterday. I think I might get a true positive later tonight or tomorrow but put +ive on my chart to spur me into getting on with business lol. 

Last try on clomid.....


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

Does my bbt's seem flat? The one high day (22 Oct) was a day where I didn't sleep and was awake and stressed very early (exam day!) and also I left the thermometer in a bit long? Compared to last month's crazy ups and downs I don't know if this is normal? I did start temping vag this time around, could that be the cause of the more stable readings?

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. K4th I'm holding thumbs that you ovulate and that this is the last cycle that you will need!

I'm so grateful that I have a father who is still alive and who obviously loves me very much. Mine phoned this morning to say lots of kind things (after I told them about the fertility treatment on Wednesday). It means a lot to me because he is not really comfortable talking about such personal things :)

O yes - those of you who celebrate the halloween holiday I hope you have a lot of fun and enjoy all the choccies, sweets and gingerbread skeletons :)!!!


----------



## Girly123

Fern your chart looks nice and stable to me and yes it could be more accurate if you are doing it vag now. I wouldn't worry about it not looking right.

I was thinking last night and there is something I haven't really told anyone that I can't get out of my head. Months ago, back in about April I decided to get a psychic reading. Now I don't believe in psychics at all and I did it as a bit of entertainment and curiosity than anything. Any how at the time when I got the reading I thought straight away well this is a load of rubbish as the dates don't even add up. She said I would ovulate in November from a cycle that starts in October for a baby born in August. At the time I was like a cycle in October does not mean a baby in August and she even said 14th august. Dates don't add up.

However we are now here and my cycle this time has started in October and it is late enough the baby would be due in August (although earlier than 14th but could be late) and I will be ovulating in November if I ovulate.

So now I am wondering what are the chances and could it be right and this is my month.

I have so much hope pinned on it when it is something I don't believe in and I can't make any sense of it in my head.

I did think last night if this cycle doesn't work I would feel like it is never meant to be and give up completely. I would have all hope taken from me as nothing seems to make me ovulate. However then I thought ideally I have always wanted a September baby and if it worked the next cycle in December then it would be due in September and maybe that would be fate.

I am just rambling and thinking aloud sorry ladies. Can't get all of this off my mind as just want it more than anything xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Does my bbt's seem flat? The one high day (22 Oct) was a day where I didn't sleep and was awake and stressed very early (exam day!) and also I left the thermometer in a bit long? Compared to last month's crazy ups and downs I don't know if this is normal? I did start temping vag this time around, could that be the cause of the more stable readings?
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend. K4th I'm holding thumbs that you ovulate and that this is the last cycle that you will need!
> 
> I'm so grateful that I have a father who is still alive and who obviously loves me very much. Mine phoned this morning to say lots of kind things (after I told them about the fertility treatment on Wednesday). It means a lot to me because he is not really comfortable talking about such personal things :)
> 
> O yes - those of you who celebrate the halloween holiday I hope you have a lot of fun and enjoy all the choccies, sweets and gingerbread skeletons :)!!!

According to my doctor,vag temping is more stable than oral but you can't switch during the same cycle. What's odd is mine temp is on the flat side too this month, I'm thinking it's because I haven't ovulated yet.:shrug:

It's truly a blessing to have your parents and their support :hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Good day ladies,

Today is cd12 and I feel about the same - not as sad, so I guess a wee bit better.

I noticed something this morning: I had a little stretchy ewcm so I guess I'm ovulating or about to start ovulating soon but my appt is on Sunday (cd14) for u/s and trigger that evening but my IUI won't happen before Tuesday. I am so confused. I hope the trigger shot doesn't through things off:wacko:

On Thursday I guess my follies weren't where the doctor wanted to be so he told me to come back on Sunday for another u/s. Last month I triggered on cd12 and IUI was on cd14. This month I'm a little behind. If all looks well on Sunday, I'll trigger on cd14 and IUI probably on cd16. Either way we're bd'ing eod.

Have a lovely day and best of luck to all!


----------



## k4th

Fern - your chart looks good to me hun. I think vag temping is supposed to be more stable. Mine are usually ok but are up and down ATM. I have a sore throat & a headache though so think I'm coming down with something :(

Buttercup - are you doing natural bd as well as iui? Clomid can mess up ewcm so I wouldn't worry about the trigger being messed up - but if be covering my bases too lol!

Well I got a peak on my cbfm yesterday but oh & I had a big row last night so no dtd yesterday :cry: I'm gutted. I think the stress of ttc "on demand" is getting to him. Also, I've joined a gym to try to focus on something else but it means I'm asking him to do more at home. It just all got to him & we argued about housework, parenting, feeling down. I hadn't realised how badly he has been affected by all of this while I've been so low. Equally I'm really angry we missed the peak day. Urgh!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Buttercup - Since starting clomid I have also noticed EWCM when I'm not ovulating (not a lot of it though). As I understand it, it is because of stimulated follicles which then produce more estrogen than our bodies are used to, which in turn can stimulate the formation of EWCM earlier in the cycle. Hun FXED!!!! for your appointment tomorrow. I really hope you have some nice fat follies and that you can trigger. Will be keeping my eyes open for your news!

K4th - sorry that you and DH are fighting and I hope you can get it sorted out!!! Hopefully you didn't miss your window. Men sometimes just don't get that we need time for ourselves as well and can't just spend all our energy on the home/family. Good for you for joining a gym and I do hope that you guys can come to an arrangement which will suit you both. GL!!! And take care of yourself with the cold/flu coming on!

Girly123 - I can't really comment on the psychic as I do not believe in them at all. Maybe I can advise you not to put your hope and faith for such an emotional and stressful situation as ttc in the hands/words of a total stranger who doesn't know your medical history, etc. But of course that is for your own discretion! Hope you can find peace in this stressful journey hun!

Braven - hope you are well and that AF doesn't keep you waiting! Thinking of you today :)

MrsMcCurdy - are you symptom spotting yet :)? I really wish that you can be the first BFP in a string of BFP's for this thread! x

Me - still don't think I am going to ovulate; just hope AF arrives in time so that we can do the lap&dye on the 20th as planned! If not then we have to try and apply for another date with the medical insurance urggghhhh they might not approve the procedure then; so full of nonsense. Grateful for - my job that I really love! Had a great morning at work today.

Have a fab weekend ladies xxxxxx


----------



## Braven05

Well cramps are in full effect, feels like this cycle is going to be a doozy! AF hasn't officially started but sure to be today or tomorrow with these cramps. That would be a 28 or 29 day cycle. Interesting! That doesn't usually happen.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies:flower:

Sorry i have not been around. Its been a particually difficult time here. We have decided that we are not doing the IVF January ..well not at all for the forseable. The financial strain of it had already caused arguements and the emotional toll of this ttc has caused no end of rows and difficulties. Without ttc we are a very happy family unit, we never row and have lots of laughs so i made the decision that we have to focus on what we have now. obviously i'm gutted and its taken a while to get used too as there is no way it will accidentally happen as i don't O alone :cry: Seems everywhere i look there is pregnant women, ivf on the bbc news, adverts & people asking when no2 is coming along....its like twisting the knife. BUT i will get through this and already life is 100% better at home without the worry of the IVF. There is always this cycle of clomid...no pos opk yet but after this it is the end of my ttc journey. 

I wish you all good luck!! I will pop in from time to time to see how you are all doing but at the moment its all a bit raw and i need to think about other things such as focusing on riding and looking for a new horse maybe :0 or a puppy lol!! 

Sorry I haven't addressed you all individually but i am thinking of you all & someone just has to get that bfp this time! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

:hugs: :hugs: to you nimbec. 

I can understand both the heartache this decision must be causing you and the reasoning behind it. I really hope you can focus on other things & be truly happy with what you have. I think you & your hubby have made a really difficult decision. I really do wish wonderful things for you and wish I could give you a really big hug. 

:flower: :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Nimbec I'm glad to hear that you are doing OK and that you have been able to make a decision. At the end of the day we only have one life so each of us must decide what is the best way for us to spend it!

These past few cycles with me getting waaaayyyyy too focused on ttc failures, and this past week where DH and I have tried to get out of the funk and back to a happy place; have placed things back into perspective for us. I have always said that I refuse to be defined by my childless status, and that I will live life fully with the things that we do have. I have totally lost track of that, and am glad to have been able to step back and rediscover myself. As I have mentioned before, we started thinking about going to a fertility specialist next year but now we decided to definitely not spend any more money and heartbreak on ttc. We will still do the operation and SA as planned, and maybe 2 more clomid cycles (I have about 3 opk's left) but that's it. No more doctors, no more expensive u/s and bloodwork, no more supplements, nothing. At least for the forseeable future. I mean I am definitely not going to ovulate this month (today's OPK did not even have a slight line on it and I can't feel my ovaries doing anything) and this after wasting a lot of money that we don't have on dr's appointments. All that happened this month was that I learned that my dr is an idiot, that I have become too focused on the (impossible) dream of having a child, and that DH and I need to appreciate what we have now and make the most of it. So definitely won't be trying anymore next year. Just ntnp. It's too depressing. We have decided to go on a short beach holiday in December and I'm even thinking of maybe skipping the clomid next month so that I can lose weight for the beach easier (the clomid really made me pack on fat but not ovulate so why bother!). 

Even though we can't have children we both really love my sister's daughter and spend time with her very often. DH dotes on her and he reminded me that at least we have her to spoil and cuddle and that is something to be grateful for!

Anyway I'm rambling on.

Soooooo, Buttercup how was your appointment? How are those follies doing?? K4th are you feeling OK? Girly are you going back to work this week? And MrsMcCurdy are you counting the sleeps till Thursday yet? :)

Thinking of all of you ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx And I'm still praying for all of us! Have also made peace with the fact that since I am praying so hard for a miracle & that we might have peace & love in our lives, that I should just trust in God who knows best!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

Hey fern :hi: I wish I could gain your perspective. I too am getting totally consumed but I can't seem to find myself to take that step back :( I really admire you ( & you nimbec) for giving it a go. 

Afm - still arguing with hubby so dtd on day of positive opk (thurs) but no other times & I'm pretty sure I ov'd last night. I know sperm could technically survive that long, but it's doubtful without any ewcm after thurs. It went sticky again. I can't temp to check ov either as I'm stuck in bed with a fever, sore throat, headache & feeling sick. 

Hope everyone else is having a WAY better weekend than I am! 

Buttercup - how did today's scan go? 

:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Fern - your chart looks good to me hun. I think vag temping is supposed to be more stable. Mine are usually ok but are up and down ATM. I have a sore throat & a headache though so think I'm coming down with something :(
> 
> Buttercup - are you doing natural bd as well as iui? Clomid can mess up ewcm so I wouldn't worry about the trigger being messed up - but if be covering my bases too lol!
> 
> Well I got a peak on my cbfm yesterday but oh & I had a big row last night so no dtd yesterday :cry: I'm gutted. I think the stress of ttc "on demand" is getting to him. Also, I've joined a gym to try to focus on something else but it means I'm asking him to do more at home. It just all got to him & we argued about housework, parenting, feeling down. I hadn't realised how badly he has been affected by all of this while I've been so low. Equally I'm really angry we missed the peak day. Urgh!

Hi K4th,
It's so hard when things are tense at home, it makes me miserable. TTC puts pressure on things and can make things so awkward at times. I hope and pray that things get better for you soon!:hugs:

Yes, I'm doing natural bd'ing as well as iui. I asked my doctor this morning and he said Clomid and Ovidrel can throw things off. I trigger tonight and nervous last month I felt horrible on iui day. I had bad headache and nauseous for 2 days. 

keeping my fx'd for you!! xx


----------



## Braven05

CD 1 for me. Here's to this cycle and having some luck with femara. I'll call the RE tomorrow and tell them I started but I already have an appointment on Tuesday. I'm so glad that cycle is over. I'm super surprised I actually had a 29 day cycle. My lp was 14 days, as it has been. So clomid didn't change my lp any but it did make me "ovulate" early, albeit immature follicles.

Also hugs to all the ladies feeling down right now and hi to everyone else!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I'm glad you have some peace fern. Trying to leave it up to God and not taking total control has been somewhat hard for me but feels better emotionally now. I am however still counting down the days til I can test!! I've had very sore nipples, not really boobs which is odd. Also having some cramps. Either of which could be chalked up to clomid side effects or AF coming I guess. Oh, and feeling so cold all the time and I know weather is changing but even when I should be cozy at home I'm still cold.


----------



## Girly123

Fern I also admire you for taking that step back from it all. I am not at that stage but I can imagine it could quickly get to that and I don't know if I could. Well done that is a big decision to make. Enjoy your hubby and get planning that break away.

I am back to work tomorrow. My colleague has been signed off another week arghhh which makes work a nightmare tomorrow!!!! I am dreading it and really starting to think I should go to the Dr myself about the stress I am feeling. Hate being stressed and I am feeling it with the thought of going back. I love my job soooo much it is just the two workloads constantly that is doing me in and the unexpected every day is he in work, isn't he, is he in next week, yes, no arghhh!!!

Rant over lol. A good nights sleep and then it begins.

My hubby is away he left the early hours this morning and won't be back until I am CD11 so I am praying I don't ovulate before that. Fingers crossed please xxx


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Nimbec I'm glad to hear that you are doing OK and that you have been able to make a decision. At the end of the day we only have one life so each of us must decide what is the best way for us to spend it!
> 
> These past few cycles with me getting waaaayyyyy too focused on ttc failures, and this past week where DH and I have tried to get out of the funk and back to a happy place; have placed things back into perspective for us. I have always said that I refuse to be defined by my childless status, and that I will live life fully with the things that we do have. I have totally lost track of that, and am glad to have been able to step back and rediscover myself. As I have mentioned before, we started thinking about going to a fertility specialist next year but now we decided to definitely not spend any more money and heartbreak on ttc. We will still do the operation and SA as planned, and maybe 2 more clomid cycles (I have about 3 opk's left) but that's it. No more doctors, no more expensive u/s and bloodwork, no more supplements, nothing. At least for the forseeable future. I mean I am definitely not going to ovulate this month (today's OPK did not even have a slight line on it and I can't feel my ovaries doing anything) and this after wasting a lot of money that we don't have on dr's appointments. All that happened this month was that I learned that my dr is an idiot, that I have become too focused on the (impossible) dream of having a child, and that DH and I need to appreciate what we have now and make the most of it. So definitely won't be trying anymore next year. Just ntnp. It's too depressing. We have decided to go on a short beach holiday in December and I'm even thinking of maybe skipping the clomid next month so that I can lose weight for the beach easier (the clomid really made me pack on fat but not ovulate so why bother!).
> 
> Even though we can't have children we both really love my sister's daughter and spend time with her very often. DH dotes on her and he reminded me that at least we have her to spoil and cuddle and that is something to be grateful for!
> 
> Anyway I'm rambling on.
> 
> Soooooo, Buttercup how was your appointment? How are those follies doing?? K4th are you feeling OK? Girly are you going back to work this week? And MrsMcCurdy are you counting the sleeps till Thursday yet? :)
> 
> Thinking of all of you ladies xxxxxxxxxxxxx And I'm still praying for all of us! Have also made peace with the fact that since I am praying so hard for a miracle & that we might have peace & love in our lives, that I should just trust in God who knows best!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Fern!
My appointment was better than last week, follies did grow, trigger tonight and iui scheduled for Tuesday. I'm nervous about how I will feel after trigger because last month was rough. I hard horrible headache, nausea and down right crankiness. I'm just taking one small step at a time. BD'ing has been uncomfortable and somewhat painful, this didn't happen the other cycles. I'm sure if I were overstimulated my doctor would've saw it when I had u/s this morning:shrug:

I truly admire your strength :hugs:, as I've decided not to allow ttc to consume me as we have many things to be grateful for. I am praying for you and remember you are not alone!


Have a wonderful evening, my dear! xoxo


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Thank you all for your kindness. Obviously we still REALLY want to have a child! And still going to "officially try" for 2 more cycles after this one (meaning we will use the preseed, fancy supplements etc until they run out, and will probably use clomid for the next 2 cycles). If we get extra money in some miraculous way then we might reconsider the fertility specialist but I don't see that happening. We just both needed to make peace (again) with the fact that it will probably never happen for us, it's just been so long. I will never totally give up hope but from next year it will have to be "not trying, not preventing". And in the meantime appreciate that we can just sleep late on weekends, leave to go watch a movie or go out whenever without worries about a sitter, I can continue my postgrad studies next year and we can both focus on building up our respective businesses, etc. (That's obviously _second prize to having a family_ but if that's all we can get we will damn well enjoy it).

Buttercup - how are you feeling after the trigger? I'm so happy that you got your good news and that it's all systems go for the month!!! And are you still going for iui on Tuesday?

K4th - yay for CH's!!!! Hope you are feeling much better x

MrsMcCurdy - your chart looks awesome and I can't wait for Thursday for you to test lol.

Girly123 - awwww hun I really hope things are OK at work! All the best for a good cycle and timely ovulation!!

Braven - have you started with the tablets? GL with your appointment tomorrow :)

AFM - really praying that AF arrives on time and that I can still have the laparoscopy as planned on the 20th. Other than that; since we have decided to try to book a short beach holiday (if we can still find accommodation at this late stage), I just have to try and make time to prepare diet meals for myself! Soooooo.... starting a green smoothie detox today ("SkinnyMs" recipes). Will then slowly incorporate proteins and healthy fats back into my diet over the course of the week. Planning on the "banting diet" with lots of green veg added. And will start to exercise super hard the moment that I have recovered from the laparoscopy; with light exercise in the meantime as I have been doing. :happydance:

I always feel better when I have a plan lol even though my plans keep changing! That is the plan for the moment though and I really hope I can keep to it! :)

Have a good week everyone!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

Thank you for your kind words!! Its not easy BUT in a way i feel slightly relieved that a final decision has been made. 

Fern i think you are incredibly brave and have a lot of strength! I so hope it happens for you soon & you have a lovely unexpected surprize!! 

K4th i understand how you are feeling, it was me honestly only a few weeks ago and then i think a massive reality check hit me - it was totally consuming my life & making me miserable plus the added worry of money just tipped us over the edge...like you the rows where appearing and i feared even more that it could damage what we already have. Obviously i have this round left & a nhs appt on the 6th Nov - if they can offer anything i will do it but i've made a concious deciion to step right back from it and feel qite liberated for it. I really hope you can find a way to be happy through this process its bloody mean!!!!!!!

Good luck for iui buttercup! 

Good luck to everyone - i will be lurking but probably not posting and hoping someone gets a pos!!


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - sore nipples were my only symptom when I got my :bfp: with dd. really hope it's a good sign for you!!

Braven - which days are you doing femara? Hope you respond brilliantly to it this month. 

Buttercup - hope you're not having any side effects from the trigger. 

Fern - I was messing around with temps on ff when you must have spotted crosshairs. Lol - not there yet but caught red handed being obsessed :blush: I understand what you're getting at - you want a child more than anything but aren't willing to lose focus on everything else you have as the cost of perusing that. I really hope that clomid works for you. And don't give up on ov-ing this month. My first month on clomid I was very crampy - the next two I had zero ov symptoms but it did happen! It was a little later each month but still worked - keep doing this opks :)

Nimbec - I think we're approaching breaking point. Oh is really struggling. I'm hoping I can talk him into trying the femara for three months & if that doesn't work then we'll take a break. I don't want to lose him whilst chasing something that might never happen :( I can already imagine the relief that making that decision would give us. I hope that this is your month or that the NHS can maybe suggest something. It's unlikely that private companies would use medication off label, but the NHS gave me femera so it might be worth asking about? Even on unmonitored cycles? I hope you don't think I'm pushing you to carry on trying - I just wanted you to know it might be an option on the NHS before your appointment. 

Afm - cm creamy today (lol tmi!!) so I'm pretty sure I ov'd sometime between fri-sun. My fever is ruining temps though so I won't get an accurate pin point on ff. & we only dtd on thurs - I'm banking on femera next month. I'm going to really try & take a mini break from thinking about ttc.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Nimbec, happy lurking :) I am definitely going to miss you!

K4th I could have sworn that I saw CH on your chart this morning, sorry if I was mistaken :)

x


----------



## k4th

:sick:


Fern81 said:


> Thanks Nimbec, happy lurking :) I am definitely going to miss you!
> 
> K4th I could have sworn that I saw CH on your chart this morning, sorry if I was mistaken :)
> 
> x

You probably did! I was playing with temps :blush:

I had forgotten the "thankful" tag line in my last couple if posts so... Today I am thankful that I live in a world with paracetamol :sick:


----------



## Buttercup77

Good morning ladies,

-Fern81 & Nimbec, my thoughts and prayers are with yall!:hugs:
-Braven05 & MrsMcCurdy, wishing you the best of luck:flower:
-Girly, Keeping my FX'd that everything falls into place timely for you!:flower:
- K4th, thinking of you!:flower:

afm: I triggered at 8pm last night. I feel very full and bloated. iui is scheduled for tomorrow - so nervous:wacko: I get so nervous and emaotional around this time. I'm hoping some of the pressure goes away other wise bd'ing eod is going to be challenging. I've never felt so much discomfort:shrug:

I've been thinking that if we don't get a bfp this cycle, I'd really consider to trying Gonal F injectable. 

Question: Has anyone ever used Gonal F w/iui or timed bd? I did years ago and my body responded to smallest dose but got a bfn so I became discouraged and gave up.

Wishing everyone the best of luck and have a wonderful day!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So I'm really thinking of breaking out my one and only test tomorrow morning! I'm not sure I can wait any longer and I really feel like I could be pregnant for once! Probly all in my head since it's the first time I've ovulated in eons... What do you all think? I will be 12 dpo. I've had cramps off and on since 8dpo, sore bbs, headache, bloated(!!), and there's more but I'm afraid it's ALL in my head... Grr... I don't know what to do! Help! I'm scared of a negative...


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

MrsMcCurdy that is a really good question... to test or not to test? :) If you can hold out till Thursday you have more willpower than me! Is it a very early preg test? Then maybe it's not such a bad idea BUT if a bfn is going to totally spoil your week then maybe wait till Thursday!

Buttercup - hope that you your symptoms can get better and that you will ovulate soon so that the pressure can start to die down! And all the best for your iui! Put your legs up ;)

K4th how are you? Is the illness starting to abate?

I'm just working hard, waiting for 20 Nov lap&dye lol nothing else happening this month. Ironic but I really DON"T want to ovulate now because that will mean late AF and no operation on 20Nov! And to move the operation dates will be a huge disaster/problem because my medical insurance is so full of nonsense. Am also scared that if we do move it to the 4th of December that I will already have ovulated by then for the next cycle... and then we can't do the procedure in any case. So fxed for no more ovulation this cycle, and AF arriving in time so that we can have a successful procedure end Nov!

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

It is an early test but holding out a little longer. I really don't want a negative that bad... 

Sounds odd but I hope you don't ovulate fern, but if you do I hope you get your bfp!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> MrsMcCurdy that is a really good question... to test or not to test? :) If you can hold out till Thursday you have more willpower than me! Is it a very early preg test? Then maybe it's not such a bad idea BUT if a bfn is going to totally spoil your week then maybe wait till Thursday!
> 
> Buttercup - hope that you your symptoms can get better and that you will ovulate soon so that the pressure can start to die down! And all the best for your iui! Put your legs up ;)
> 
> K4th how are you? Is the illness starting to abate?
> 
> I'm just working hard, waiting for 20 Nov lap&dye lol nothing else happening this month. Ironic but I really DON"T want to ovulate now because that will mean late AF and no operation on 20Nov! And to move the operation dates will be a huge disaster/problem because my medical insurance is so full of nonsense. Am also scared that if we do move it to the 4th of December that I will already have ovulated by then for the next cycle... and then we can't do the procedure in any case. So fxed for no more ovulation this cycle, and AF arriving in time so that we can have a successful procedure end Nov!
> 
> Hugs to everyone!

Fern,

I hope you are in good spirits and feeling well.

I am ok, had iui, there wasn't a lot of cramping like last month, now the waiting begins :coffee:, we will continue to bd eod.

Thank you for the kinds words, its appreciated. I am thinking of you and praying for you, my friend! xoxo


----------



## Buttercup77

Nimbec,

I will miss you Hun and best of luck to you, my dear! xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Braven05

Just wanted to stop by to say that I met with the RE today. Will be taking a break from TTC and from bnb. He won't work with me any further until I've lost some weight. I have at least another month before he'll even consider anything. I am just.... I don't even have words for it right now. 

Good luck to all you ladies still waiting for your bfps. I hope you get them soon!


----------



## Buttercup77

Braven05 said:


> Just wanted to stop by to say that I met with the RE today. Will be taking a break from TTC and from bnb. He won't work with me any further until I've lost some weight. I have at least another month before he'll even consider anything. I am just.... I don't even have words for it right now.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still waiting for your bfps. I hope you get them soon!

Hi Braven05,

I am so sorry you are going through this. I'm kind of in the same boat as you. My RE won't move forward with ivf until I've lost more weight, so you are not alone. I feel its a crock since I see other women doing ivf and heavier than me.

I want to wish you the best of luck and hope to see you soon, :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Good luck Braven! We'll miss you...


----------



## Girly123

Good luck Braven, so sorry to here your Dr is like that. Hope the weight comes off quickly so u can try the next stage when u are ready. X


----------



## Fern81

Good luck with the weight loss and with the next steps of your journey Braven. Will think of you! Xx


----------



## k4th

Oh Braven that's really crappy news :( sorry to hear your RE won't do anything else for you at the moment. 

Good luck with the weight loss & I really hope it's not too long before you can join us again :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So my temp is dropping drastically. Guess this means I'm out and I get to go to the Dominican Republic! Bright side to either one. And I'm done with clomid til at least next year. Still going to my fertility appt on the 20th though just to see if I can fix my cycles anyway so I don't bleed for forever in one month. 
And I know nothing is final til the witch arrives so still waiting for that but I'm at peace either way.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi! :hi:

Just to let you ladies know I took my last clomid tablet yesterday I took it CD 2-6 Im CD7 today :thumbup:

I was wondering what sympotms you ladies has I didnt really have much, I felt queezy/sick about 1-2 hours after taking my clomid, And on he 4th day I took it and as soon as I took it like 5 mins after I was heaving and trying not to be sick!! and felt my heart in my head and my chest, maybe this is classed as slightly dizzy? It went after about half and hour and I were fine. Im worried its not worked as I didnt suffer many sdie affects. 

But today at CD7 I keep needing to go to the bathroom more, and last night while me and OH were :sex: everything felt more sensitive up there than normal.. sorry tmi I know... :blush:

I dont know how to feel right now. I felt really down and sad a few days ago so im guessing that could be clomid related, felt emotional and that being without the OH all day felt worse. Im not sure about mood swings but I not really noticed it myself :shrug:

Im not feeling positive even though i been on Metformin too for months and that give me regular af around 35 days or so.... :cry:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

MrsMcCurdy - well hun at least you know that the best thing for your situation will happen right now! *trust* :). Will you still be ttc without the clomid? Or will you be taking a break until next year? Of course there is still hope that the temps go back up... And awesome that you had an ovulatory cycle! :happydance:

SarahLou - I felt a bit dizzy and nauseous last cycle but I took the tablets at night and then only felt bad for about an hour in the morning after. Also had some hot flushes and painful ovaries (not this cycle though but I didn't ovulate) The emotions and sensitivity can probably be ascribed to higher levels of estrogen? So those sound good! Keep us updated and GL hun! 

How is everyone else? Buttercup and K4th are you guys feeling better?

Girly how is the week progressing at work? 

AFM - no ttc news but the diet is going great :) Having green smoothies daily and banting like a pro. And we managed to book a short camping holiday at a nature reserve by the ocean in December, (even on this short notice) so I am very happy. Maybe getting away from work and studies & all this stress will help me ovulate in the next few cycles! :thumbup: Still thinking of ditching the clomid next cycle after the lap&dye and trying "au naturel" with just the supplements. But will decide that I get there.

xxxx :flower::hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Fern81 so dose clomid increase estrogen??? And good luck to you too. :flower:


----------



## Fern81

SarahLou372 said:


> Fern81 so dose clomid increase estrogen??? And good luck to you too. :flower:

Yes; but indirectly. Clomid blocks the estrogen receptors in your brain, which fools your brain into thinking that there is not enough estrogen in your body. That sets a series of events into motion for the body to produce more estrogen. Firstly the brain produces more FSH, a hormone which in turn stimulates your follicles to grow. Then these growing follicles (inside which the egg cells are formed), secrete estrogen. The brain also produces more LH, which will peak just before ovulation. (LH is the hormone that you test for with OPK's). So the more clomid you take, the more your estrogen receptors are blocked, and the more your brain stimulates the follicles on your ovaries to grow and in turn they secrete more estrogen. Phew!
In theory anyway. Many women are resistant to clomid's effects. Also; because your estrogen receptors are blocked for a while, some women may experience that their bodies don't respond to the available estrogen for that time and this may cause dry CM and a thin uterine lining. But again, this doesn't happen for everyone.

Our bodies are so complicated!! :)


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- I think I'm just going to go natural for awhile unless my FS strongly suggests something. I think I'll still temp, still debating that, but it would be nice to know if I keep ovulating even after clomid. And it looks better for if/when I have to go back to the FS.


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks Fern! :) Sure is complicated... my Gynae think that I may have ovulated once this year in June 2014 because it was my shortest cycle at 34 days! So metformin must be helping a bit..


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - well hun at least you know that the best thing for your situation will happen right now! *trust* :). Will you still be ttc without the clomid? Or will you be taking a break until next year? Of course there is still hope that the temps go back up... And awesome that you had an ovulatory cycle! :happydance:
> 
> SarahLou - I felt a bit dizzy and nauseous last cycle but I took the tablets at night and then only felt bad for about an hour in the morning after. Also had some hot flushes and painful ovaries (not this cycle though but I didn't ovulate) The emotions and sensitivity can probably be ascribed to higher levels of estrogen? So those sound good! Keep us updated and GL hun!
> 
> How is everyone else? Buttercup and K4th are you guys feeling better?
> 
> Girly how is the week progressing at work?
> 
> AFM - no ttc news but the diet is going great :) Having green smoothies daily and banting like a pro. And we managed to book a short camping holiday at a nature reserve by the ocean in December, (even on this short notice) so I am very happy. Maybe getting away from work and studies & all this stress will help me ovulate in the next few cycles! :thumbup: Still thinking of ditching the clomid next cycle after the lap&dye and trying "au naturel" with just the supplements. But will decide that I get there.
> 
> xxxx :flower::hugs:

Hi Fern,

I'm doing ok, just tired. Good to hear diet is going well. I'm doing this 9 day detox. One of my co workers lost 12lbs in 2 weeks, so I'm giving it a try, I'm thinking it can't hurt. 

I love short getaways, I hope you can enjoy, distress and rejuvenate!:happydance: 

Thinking of you and sending positive energy your way, my friend!


----------



## Girly123

Fern work has been um ok ish!! I came home crying the last 2 nights and tonight drove 70 miles to meet my husband just for a hug and meal then 70 miles back home. I found out my colleague doesn't appear to ever be coming back now but will be paid for a year sick pay so they haven't got the money to pay anyone to cover and that means I going to have to take on this workload every day. I am looking for new jobs already!!!

I am trying not to stress to give my body the best chance but I don't know it is hard.

I am CD9 now and have been getting creamy/watery cm for the last 3 days. Just a little bit but defo not stretchy so not fertile. I think it is a good sign as I didn't get any last cycle on clomid. I hope I get EWCM this cycle!!

I have also been getting some sharp pains in left ovary and painful cramps on and off at different times in womb area. The cramps I didn't get last time and not sure what they are. 

I am feeling hopeful and positive this cycle but I know how much it will crush me if I don't even ovulate again this cycle. Fingers crossed though.

I am glad the diet is going well Fern and yes it must be good for your body to not be under the exam and work stress now. Similar to me with the stress lol.


----------



## SarahLou372

Can any of you Ladies help please? 

My side affects after finishing my clomid yesterday have changed. I'm cd 7 and be cd 8 tomorrow and I'm getting a sharp pinching cramp in my left pelvic side. Broke out in painful spots on my face and my breasts are more sensitive and feel big and firm is this normal? :cry:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yeah, I'd say that's probably normal as long as it's not excruciating pain and you have to stop daily work. My first cycle on clomid I had nausea, hot flashes, break outs everywhere on my body, mood swings, light headed, cramps, the whole bit. What's odd is that I didn't ovulate on that cycle(50mg) and had almost no symptoms this time and O'd(100mg). Very strang how our bodies work. Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Can any of you Ladies help please?
> 
> My side affects after finishing my clomid yesterday have changed. I'm cd 7 and be cd 8 tomorrow and I'm getting a sharp pinching cramp in my left pelvic side. Broke out in painful spots on my face and my breasts are more sensitive and feel big and firm is this normal? :cry:

That's sounds about right. I broke out like a teen my 1st month on Clomid.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

I hope everyone is doing well. Enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## Girly123

I have been getting a pinching feeling in my left ovary a lot and a tiny bit in my right today. I am CD10 today and it started about CD6 (last clomid pill). I keep thinking it is either my follicles growing ready to release an egg or a cyst forming or growing. I pray it is the first sooooo much. 

As long as it isn't really bad pain you should be ok. 

Fingers crossed for ovulation for both of us soon.

My hubby is back tomorrow and so far no ovulation. I should hopefully be able to BD fri, sun, wed, fri, sun. Assuming I can persuade him to do the loooonnngggg drive back home just to BD on wed haha.

That means we should be covered as it will be CD11, 13, 16, 18, 20.

If I haven't ovulated by then it is unlikely the clomid will make me so we shall see xx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So AF showed up with vengeance today. Really heavy, really bad, feeling sick, the whole ten yards... I'm definitely out this month. But one month closer to the Dominican Republic! 
Will be interesting to see how this month plays out without taking clomid. Good luck to all you ladies about to ovulate or waiting to test!!


----------



## Buttercup77

MrsMcCurdy said:


> So AF showed up with vengeance today. Really heavy, really bad, feeling sick, the whole ten yards... I'm definitely out this month. But one month closer to the Dominican Republic!
> Will be interesting to see how this month plays out without taking clomid. Good luck to all you ladies about to ovulate or waiting to test!!

So sorry AF appeared, feel better soon!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

MrsMcCurdy - sorry AF showed up hun. At least you have a lot to look forward to and bfp might still happen in the future! I have heard of many cases where ladies get their bfp's after stopping clomid.

Buttercup - how is the detox going? And how are you feeling? I have lost a steady 200-400g each day so far. Shrinking rapidly and pleased with it :)

Girly - aw hun I really hope you find a less stressful and demanding job soon. Last cycle I took herbal tranquilizers every day (valerian root) and also exercised more, am convinced it helped me ovulate! And there were a few days school holiday with less students for me, so I didn't work that hard and had less stress... Hopefully the break that you just had will also make a difference in your cycle :)

SarahLou - I just blame everything on clomid. My skin has actually looked horrible since stopping b/c though...

K4th how is the 2ww treating you? Are you OK hun?

My DH's best friend passed away a few days ago. Such a shock. We are very sad that he is gone and it just slammed home the fact that we should enjoy life while we can because it is over too soon. The last few days I have been more grateful than ever that I have DH's companionship and I'm not even that feeling that sad about being infertile (my sadness about our dear friend and the poor fiancee that he left behind is too much I suppose). Feeling very tired and very ready to finish work and exams in 2 weeks.......

:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - sorry AF showed up hun. At least you have a lot to look forward to and bfp might still happen in the future! I have heard of many cases where ladies get their bfp's after stopping clomid.
> 
> Buttercup - how is the detox going? And how are you feeling? I have lost a steady 200-400g each day so far. Shrinking rapidly and pleased with it :)
> 
> Girly - aw hun I really hope you find a less stressful and demanding job soon. Last cycle I took herbal tranquilizers every day (valerian root) and also exercised more, am convinced it helped me ovulate! And there were a few days school holiday with less students for me, so I didn't work that hard and had less stress... Hopefully the break that you just had will also make a difference in your cycle :)
> 
> SarahLou - I just blame everything on clomid. My skin has actually looked horrible since stopping b/c though...
> 
> K4th how is the 2ww treating you? Are you OK hun?
> 
> My DH's best friend passed away a few days ago. Such a shock. We are very sad that he is gone and it just slammed home the fact that we should enjoy life while we can because it is over too soon. The last few days I have been more grateful than ever that I have DH's companionship and I'm not even that feeling that sad about being infertile (my sadness about our dear friend and the poor fiancee that he left behind is too much I suppose). Feeling very tired and very ready to finish work and exams in 2 weeks.......
> 
> :hugs:

Fern,

I am doing ok, could be better but it is what it is. 

Sorry for your loss, death of a loved one or a close friend always helps puts things into perspective.

Congrats on you success with your diet. 

Be well and have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## k4th

:hi: all

I'm just waiting out the tww so I can get on with my femara cycle next time around. Very little chance we caught with only bd-ing the once so trying not to think about it. I've actually joined a gym, started a stress control "course" and am beginning to move out from under the grey cloud! It's a good feeling!!

Still thinking of all you lovely ladies!!! Hope those with cramps in ovaries ovulate soon & others in tww find it flies by. 

& :hugs: fern - losing people suddenly is devastating. Hold your oh a little closer tonight.


----------



## Fern81

Have got sharp pressure pain in right ovary area..... also backache..... either I'm ovulating late or have developed a cyst :( both of which bugger up my plans for lap & dye 20 nov :(! Will do opk later.... if no lh surge and if pain doesn't abate I will have to go to the ER and pay cash cause my insurance doesn't cover emergencies unless I get admitted to hospital. I am very upset!


----------



## Girly123

Fern so sorry for your loss. My husbands father died totally unexpected 9 months ago and we are still in disbelief really. It is such a hard thing to come to terms with when someone so close dies. I understand the whole fertility doesn't seem as important when something like that happens though. Huge hugs. Also I pray the pain eases for you and in a difficult time maybe your body is ovulating. I hope it isn't a silly cyst.

K4th good luck with your tww and I am glad you are starting to feel better with this stress management course and going to the gym etc.

Buttercup how is the detox/diet going? I really hope it works for you. I would love to loose weight but I struggle (as we all do) and don't have the will power at times to resist something yummy after a hard day at work. I wish I did lol. However this week I have lost 2 pounds which isn't bad so will continue to just be more careful with what I am eating.

Hubby came home last night so got to BD last night and then he wanted it again as soon as we woke up lmao. So now I am hoping I ovulate today or tomorrow lol. Can always hope.

I was wondering what your girls thought or have found with the bbt adjusters online? Today I didn't set alarm as I needed a lie in after a hard week at work so woke up at 9:40. I took my temp but I know when I take it late it is higher and not accurate. So I used bbt adjuster and it put it down to a much more reasonable temp. I have used the adjuster before and it seems to be quite accurate but I was wondering your opinions? X


----------



## k4th

Fern :hugs: I hope this cycle works out to somehow bring you good news :hugs:

Girly - I've never used temp adjusters much. I usually just skipped temps if I woke early/late BUT I used one a couple of times this month. I started because nimbec said she used it often & it never messed her chart up. Seems to have worked ok for me too. This is the link she recommended https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

Hope you're not waiting to much longer for the big O :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Have got sharp pressure pain in right ovary area..... also backache..... either I'm ovulating late or have developed a cyst :( both of which bugger up my plans for lap & dye 20 nov :(! Will do opk later.... if no lh surge and if pain doesn't abate I will have to go to the ER and pay cash cause my insurance doesn't cover emergencies unless I get admitted to hospital. I am very upset!

Oh Fern, I'm sorry you are experiencing discomfort. If it persists definitely seek medical care. I hope and pray is won't come to that. Try to stay calm and relax. I am praying for you, my friend! xo


----------



## Pinkee

Hi! Joining again, back on clomid days 3-7 , currently 2 dpo


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Welcome Pinkee and GL to you xx

Thanks for everyone's support this past week! Yesterday the weird pain in my right ovary area was soooooo bad at one stage I was doubled up and nauseous. But we had a function which we couldn't easily cancel so I took an (over)dose of pain killers and went out anyway. As the evening progressed, the pain then abated. Also took an OPK yesterday and not even a shadow of a line so I couldn't have been ovulating. Didn't take temps this morning but I'm sure tomorrow it will still be in the low ranges. Don't know what the heck that was! Maybe an immature follicle rupturing? But an unusual amount of pain?? I need a portable ultrasound.........

Girly as for the temps adjuster - I used it last month and it gave me very accurate readings. I even tested it out one day by taking my temp at 4 am upon first waking, and then at 5h30 (normal time) again (after trying to sleep a bit again). The temp adjuster adjusted the 4 am reading to exactly what it was when I measured it again at 5h30. So for me at least it worked perfectly. I used the same one as the link that K4th provided.

Have a happy week everyone. Be strong in your 2ww's Nimbec, K4th and Buttercup; and hope you ovulate soon Girly hun! Thinking of everyone else! I'm studying for my final exam which is 19 Nov, and entering my last week and a half of hectic work for the year :).

:dust: all!


----------



## lace&pearls

hi ladies :flower: haven't been able to log in her for a few days as OH has been on the pc most nights, they need an app for phones right?!

hoping to ask for a bit of advice - do the other ladies here get quite a lot of pain during ovulation? :wacko: I'm a bit concerned and scarring myself a little bit that maybe I've got a cyst or something... I've had it the last 2 times around ovulation though. It's quite painful, feels like a bloated/trapped wind kind of pain in my lower pelvis, around my ovaries and womb area at times. Like a lot of pressure. It kind of hurts a bit to pass a BM (sorry if TMI!) like there's a bit of pressure on my bowel too. I had a bit of back ache last couple days too but could be coincidence. I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and the same thing happened the last 2 months around ov time. .. It's like the kind of pain you get when you have bad trapped wind and you feel like you need to stick a pin in your belly and it will let the air out.. does that make sense?!?! lol but except it's in my pelvis. 

Fern I'm sorry to hear you've been having a rough time lately :hugs: are you feeling better now? (hope so xxx)


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing this month so much to catch up on!

Afm af showed yesterday and I have never been so happy for her to show up! Although the tww went extremely ast thos month since their was no stressing about the possibility of being preggo. Now I'm ready to get this month started and praying that this cycle of clomid goes better than the last! Oh and I got my report back from the massive cyst that caused me to lose my ovary and it turns out it was only partially a corpus luteum cyst from ovulation. Most of it was actually a benign turmor growing inside my ovary! Definitely glad that I got it taken care of and it wasn't anything serious. :)


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

Welcome back Mommasboys! Hope you have a fab month!

Hi there Lace&Pearls - I can view and post on my smartphone; I just went to the website and clicked on mobile view. Where are you now in your cycle?

So my temps have risen a little and it appears that I might have ovulated on Saturday when I had those horrible pains? Weird! And the OPK did not even have the slightest line on it! So confused. Have never had so much pain when ovulating before (to answer your question lace&pearls). Going in for b/w next Monday to see if I actually did ovulate. Also my bbs started getting sensitive yesterday already (possibly 1dpo) which is also really weird! Just want to have this laparoscopy over and done with and then I can stop worrying about late ovulation etc., as this month's nonsense will now probably interfere with the planned operation. 

Oh well. Feeling OK, spoke to dr's office and the nurse sounded like she will help me shift my surgery to a later date and help me get the progesterone b/w done so that helps. Funeral is tomorrow but I can't go because I can't take time off work right now. So just taking things one day at a time and remembering to be grateful for everything we have.


----------



## k4th

Fern - if you ov'd on sat your opk could have been positive on fri or even thurs. We're you testing everyday? Did you dtd around ov? I hope this is your month hun & you don't need the op etc. :hugs: sorry you can't get to the funeral - I'm sure you'll be there in mind & spirit if not in body. 

:hi: pinkee - wishing you a lucky month!! 

Lace&pearls - if it happens every month I'd just think that's what you experience when you ov. Maybe a hot water bottle would help? As if ttc isn't hard enough though without having to worry about extra ov pain!

Mommasboys - good to see you back here!! Glad they sorted out that cyst - doesn't sound like it was entirely clomid related after all!! Are they monitoring you this month? Good luck!!

I'm 9dpo and despite knowing the chances are very slim this month (oh and i spent more time arguing than bd-ing around ov :( ) I can't help getting my hopes up a little. Gonna be in for a big disappointment. I usually start spotting at 10 or 11 dpo so not long to wait now.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Thought i'd pop in and say hi! I have been lurking but really trying to get my head in a better place PAH! easier said than done! So i'm now 5dpo and seem to be taken over by ttc thoughts again - i may be a little better but in many ways i'm worse as i feel this is my last chance. Interestingly my hubby said the other day that maybe we could do IVF January lets just go with the flow and see how we feel.....i don't think i had realised how much he also wanted another...nor did he until we decided no IVF. Anyhow its still no at the moment and will be for the foreseeable as i can't move on thinking maybe! 

K4th I really hope you get a nice surprise! I know the feeling all to well of getting hopes up even though the realistic side of me knows its unlikely - sadly its a part of our brain I don't think we will ever be able to control :hugs: I'm pleased to read you are now getting some help and feeling a little more positive. I'm sorry you have been rowing with your other half, sadly the only real times we row is over ttc its such an emotional roller coaster! 

Pinkee Fx for you!

Lace & Pearls this happens to me every month so much so that sometimes it makes me sick literally head down the loo job - i do have a cyst but they say its not that causing the pain unless it ruptures so i just have very strong O on clomid. Sorry you are having pain! :( 

Mommasboys great to hear you are back on the ttc train! Fx for you & its great news that it wasn't totally clomid related.

Fern sometimes ladies with pcos don't get pos opk's ...do you have pcos? Also i agree with what K4th said it could have been much earlier you got the pos or even in an afternoon or a time you didn't test....fx you get cross hairs! Did you BD around then anyway? I'm also so sorry for your loss :( 

Hi to the other ladies, hope you are all ok?! I can't believe this is cycle 3 on this thread and still no BFP - someone has to get one this time!! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone - I'm lurking just not on all the time as trying not to obsess!


----------



## Buttercup77

lace&pearls said:


> hi ladies :flower: haven't been able to log in her for a few days as OH has been on the pc most nights, they need an app for phones right?!
> 
> hoping to ask for a bit of advice - do the other ladies here get quite a lot of pain during ovulation? :wacko: I'm a bit concerned and scarring myself a little bit that maybe I've got a cyst or something... I've had it the last 2 times around ovulation though. It's quite painful, feels like a bloated/trapped wind kind of pain in my lower pelvis, around my ovaries and womb area at times. Like a lot of pressure. It kind of hurts a bit to pass a BM (sorry if TMI!) like there's a bit of pressure on my bowel too. I had a bit of back ache last couple days too but could be coincidence. I got a positive OPK today and yesterday and the same thing happened the last 2 months around ov time. .. It's like the kind of pain you get when you have bad trapped wind and you feel like you need to stick a pin in your belly and it will let the air out.. does that make sense?!?! lol but except it's in my pelvis.
> 
> Fern I'm sorry to hear you've been having a rough time lately :hugs: are you feeling better now? (hope so xxx)

I've had some of same feelings. If it becomes overwhelming I would definitely speak with your nurse or doctor, just to be safe!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the advice ladies.

No I actually didn't test every day, stopped around CD 16. I thought this month was a bust after no positive tests and also no ovulation around the expected CD14-16 (and OPKing every day is too expensive for me!) I just did the one test again this Saturday. Thought that I would at least see a faint line because last month when I ovulated the line became progressively darker until O-day and then progressively lighter. But I suppose I could just have missed a surge (IF I did ovulate!) We dtd 3 days prior and again that evening... Couldn't manage eod because we are both working very long hours currently. So maybe there is a chance, although we didn't use preseed because "I'm not ovulating so why waste it" :dohh:. Instead we used cheap lubricant which obviously can have a somewhat spermicidal effect/sperm inhibition (tmi :)) Oh well we will see.

Will actually be happy if I don't need the op because I am very scared of anaesthesia!

K4th and Nimbec - I agree! Even when making the decision not to concentrate so much on ttc anymore and trying to accept that it might never happen; there is always a little bit of hope each month. I'm thinking of you ladies xxxxx

It has been interesting to read how many of you have very bad pains and feel sick around ovulation time. So then it is not abnormal! Maybe I'm just not used to feeling anything much around O time and was just used to bad AF pain. Oh by the way Nimbec my Dr says I definitely don't have pcos (according to b/w) but I'm not sure I agree with her.

Well I will keep my eyes open for someone's bfp which statistically HAS to make an appearance soon! xxxxx


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Can anyone help me please im panicing. Yesterday I was CD 11 and took an ovulaiton test.. but the lines are pink on these and are not the darkest one.. even the control line not as dark as some ive seen on here. 

CD 10 I had a funny twinge/pull pain in my left pelvic area, was bearable but didn't last long.

Andyway I took clomid CD 2-6 at 50mg as I have PCOS. And since yesterday (CD11) Had cm that looks clear (Can see through it) and is very watery, there is a lot of it too and I don't normally produce much cm naturally anyway, even OH noticed it whilest beding.. sorry tmi :blush:

And today at CD 12 had cramping on and off for about and hour and an ache/pulling pain behind my belly botton and its stopped now but till have the cm :shrug:

Can anyone look at my ovualtion test please? And please excuse our wall not decorated yet... :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







10171024_746688628712112_3970020169365639942_n.jpg
File size: 57.2 KB
Views: 3









1383859_746689768711998_5016988236872979457_n.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Hiya Sarah lou! Don't think your opk is quite positive, but it's close! Are you temping to confirm ov? The twinges could be a nice big juicy egg growing so fx'd you get a positive soon!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi there :hi:

No I dont do temping because I always forget to do it :shrug:

I dont think I will ovulate this time then because all the ones I done after this are worse negatives even today! :cry:

In the image the third one down is the one I just posted for CD 11 and the three below it are also CD 11. The bottom two are today CD 12 Oh and please ignore the liquid on the picture I didnt shut the lid on my hand lotion last night and it leaked out.. 

Im just going give up ladies I just can do this anymore... I just want a chance to be a mum even if I can only have one baby I will be happy. I been wanting a baby for four years now
 



Attached Files:







10360842_746681222046186_6044683976744659587_n.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi there :hi:
> 
> No I dont do temping because I always forget to do it :shrug:
> 
> I dont think I will ovulate this time then because all the ones I done after this are worse negatives even today! :cry:
> 
> In the image the third one down is the one I just posted for CD 11 and the three below it are also CD 11. The bottom two are today CD 12 Oh and please ignore the liquid on the picture I didnt shut the lid on my hand lotion last night and it leaked out..
> 
> Im just going give up ladies I just can do this anymore... I just want a chance to be a mum even if I can only have one baby I will be happy. I been wanting a baby for four years now

I'd say you are pretty close to the big O. Just continue to bd eod, if possible. 

Good luck!


----------



## Girly123

Girls vote time please. I just went to the loo and got soooo much EWCM, more than I have ever had before. I am CD14 today. I BD with my hubby last night so less than 24 hours ago.

The vote is do we BD tonight? But it would be in the car as hubby is away with army and I just happened to be in the area so met for dinner. Hubby is majorly against it!!

Or do I hope and pray last night was enough as he wont be home until earliest wed night, so CD16?

Help!!!!! And if tonight in car give me ways to convince my husband!!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi SarahLou

You can still ovulate 10 days after the last clomid tablet or even later! Don't give up on ovulation for this month yet :)

I set an alarm clock for my temping each morning. Temping made a huge difference for me. I am still quite confused with my weirdly behaving body (no two months have been the same since starting ttc again) but temping has definitely helped.

GL hun!!


----------



## lace&pearls

thanks for your replies ladies :flower: I really appreciate it x the pain is much better today so I think it must have something to do with Ovulation. (I don't remember getting this before?) seems like some of you may have experienced similar too xxx

nimbec it's so hard not to think about it sometimes isn't it but it osunds like you and your husband are on the same page at least xxx

Girly - do you use OPKs? x

Sarahlou - cd 12 seems quite early to me? I don't ovulate until cd 18 - 20 so don't give up just yet x also if your urine is dilute that doesn't always help x

Hope everyone is ok :hugs: thinking of you all xxx


----------



## k4th

Sarah lou - earliest I've ovulated is cd15 on clomid - more usually it's cd 20+ Not saying it can't happen early, but it certainly can happen later too. Keep doing those opks - it's disheartening but when you get that positive it will be worth it!! You can do this :hugs:

Girly - hmmmm tough one!! I think the idea is to get his swimmers into your ewcm for "storage" lol! But ewcm can last 3-4 days before ov. Personally I probably wouldn't go for it in the car - but I would jump on him the second he gets home weds!! Good luck deciding that one though :)

Lace&pearls - glad you feel better today. Do you have pcos? I heard somewhere that normal ovaries are like peaches and a ripe egg can be released gently but pcos ovaries can be like glass. Much harder for that egg to pop out. Maybe it's that? Or something like that? Anyway - glad it's gone for this month :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Girls vote time please. I just went to the loo and got soooo much EWCM, more than I have ever had before. I am CD14 today. I BD with my hubby last night so less than 24 hours ago.
> 
> The vote is do we BD tonight? But it would be in the car as hubby is away with army and I just happened to be in the area so met for dinner. Hubby is majorly against it!!
> 
> Or do I hope and pray last night was enough as he wont be home until earliest wed night, so CD16?
> 
> Help!!!!! And if tonight in car give me ways to convince my husband!!!!!

I agree with K4th!

my doctor says bd eod (every other day) as it gives the "boys" a chance to build back up. I say pray really hard last night was enough but I can understand both points as you want to cover all bases to increase your chances.

If you really want to, then you'll have to seduce him:winkwink:

Good luck to you hun!


----------



## Girly123

I didn't want to force him so we decided not to but made an agreement that if my temp doesn't seem to rise at all tomorrow morning, so it looks at though I haven't ovulated today, then he will drive all the way home tomorrow night for the night. I agreed that was fair enough. So he may be home Tuesday and if not Wednesday. We will see which.

The EWCM seems to have gone, didn't last long at all lol. Silly body!!!! X


----------



## k4th

Excellent plan girly!! :thumbup:


----------



## Buttercup77

My cd21 progesterone is 14, kind of bummed. I see others who have 20+.:cry:


----------



## lace&pearls

k4th - I do have PCOS, I didn't know that, would make sense in my case :) thank you x

Girly - sounds like a good plan! x 

buttercup - sorry if this is a silly question - is it possible your blood were taken to early? I feel that cd 21 is relying on people having a 28 day cycle x


----------



## SarahLou372

I just wanted to say thank you to all you lovley ladies for the supportive replies earlier. It as been so helpful for me very nice of you all to try and keep me thinking positive, to get that get up and go and don't give up. So thank you so much :flower:

With my metformin I were having af on my own almost every month. And the last two months before I started clomid, my clear blue digital ovulation tests came up with the smily positive on cd15 one cycle and cd17 the next cycle. It's just with me having fertile like cm and cramping I thought I were ovulating early and felt a bit down and that the clomid not worked this month because of the negative OPK'S. 

If I keep obsessing over ovulation and opks and also timing my beding with the OH then I feel we may just be making things worse and will probably stop me from conceiving anyway :shrug:


----------



## Buttercup77

lace&pearls said:


> k4th - I do have PCOS, I didn't know that, would make sense in my case :) thank you x
> 
> Girly - sounds like a good plan! x
> 
> buttercup - sorry if this is a silly question - is it possible your blood were taken to early? I feel that cd 21 is relying on people having a 28 day cycle x

That's a good question and its possible, my cycle are 31 days.


----------



## Buttercup77

mommasboys2 said:


> How is everyone doing this month so much to catch up on!
> 
> Afm af showed yesterday and I have never been so happy for her to show up! Although the tww went extremely ast thos month since their was no stressing about the possibility of being preggo. Now I'm ready to get this month started and praying that this cycle of clomid goes better than the last! Oh and I got my report back from the massive cyst that caused me to lose my ovary and it turns out it was only partially a corpus luteum cyst from ovulation. Most of it was actually a benign turmor growing inside my ovary! Definitely glad that I got it taken care of and it wasn't anything serious. :)

Hi, welcome back mommasboys:flower:! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup77 said:


> My cd21 progesterone is 14, kind of bummed. I see others who have 20+.:cry:

Did your RE mention is that level was good or bad?

Remember that in different countries they use different units of measurement like mg/ml or ounces or whatever so don't compare your levels to any other levels that you see. It all depends on the units that your laboratory uses and where your levels are compared to that.

xxxxxxx keep your head up my friend! Thinking of you!


----------



## Fern81

So I'm just going ahead and calling Saturday ovulation day until proven otherwise. Was dumb of me not to take my temp on Sunday BUT....
I felt the pain that many of you described as O pain, on Saturday (and even thought it was painful enough to be a cyst); had loads of EWCM for 4 days including Saturday,my temps have jumped up AND my nipples have been sore since 1dpo so I'm taking all of those as signs that O did indeed occur! Will know for sure after b/w next Monday. For now I'm assuming 3dpo. And hoping a bit for this cycle, but not with the same desperation as previous cycles. :)

Girly - Please excuse me for giggling when I read about your bd predicament! I just know exactly how you felt! When I was younger I would never have thought that timed bd would become such an issue!!! This cycle we bd'd eod EXCEPT the 2 days before I ovulated... Ironic. But we did dtd on ovulation night. So even though there might not have been swimmers waiting, maybe they could still have caught up to my egg I hope. Your schedule & plan sounds good! Really hope that you O soon!!! I also had multiple patches of EWCM before O.

SarahLou I agree with all the other ladies CD12 is a bit early and it seems to be the norm for a lot of clomid ladies to ovulate a bit later than that. Last cycle I ovulated on CD16 and now only on CD22! So don't stop bd eod! :) And good luck.

Lace&Pearls glad to hear you are feeling better, also K4th that the grey cloud is lifting. What a positive message I got from that :) 

Grateful that I'm almost on holiday and it's almost my birthday!

I'm thinking of all of you lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Buttercup77 said:
> 
> 
> My cd21 progesterone is 14, kind of bummed. I see others who have 20+.:cry:
> 
> Did your RE mention is that level was good or bad?
> 
> Remember that in different countries they use different units of measurement like mg/ml or ounces or whatever so don't compare your levels to any other levels that you see. It all depends on the units that your laboratory uses and where your levels are compared to that.
> 
> xxxxxxx keep your head up my friend! Thinking of you!Click to expand...

According to the nurse, it was good but I can't help to over think things.:shrug:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> So I'm just going ahead and calling Saturday ovulation day until proven otherwise. Was dumb of me not to take my temp on Sunday BUT....
> I felt the pain that many of you described as O pain, on Saturday (and even thought it was painful enough to be a cyst); had loads of EWMC for 4 days including Saturday,my temps have jumped up AND my nipples have been sore since 1dpo so I'm taking all of those as signs that O did indeed occur! Will know for sure after b/w next Monday. For now I'm assuming 3dpo. And hoping a bit for this cycle, but not with the same desperation as previous cycles. :)
> 
> Girly - Please excuse me for giggling when I read about your bd predicament! I just know exactly how you felt! When I was younger I would never have thought that timed bd would become such an issue!!! This cycle we bd'd eod EXCEPT the 2 days before I ovulated... Ironic. But we did dtd on ovulation night. So even though there might not have been swimmers waiting, maybe they could still have caught up to my egg I hope. Your schedule & plan sounds good! Really hope that you O soon!!! I also had multiple patches of EWCM before O.
> 
> SarahLou I agree with all the other ladies CD12 is a bit early and it seems to be the norm for a lot of clomid ladies to ovulate a bit later than that. Last cycle I ovulated on CD16 and now only on CD22! So don't stop bd eod! :) And good luck.
> 
> Lace&Pearls glad to hear you are feeling better, also K4th that the grey cloud is lifting. What a positive message I got from that :)
> 
> Grateful that I'm almost on holiday and it's almost my birthday!
> 
> I'm thinking of all of you lovely ladies xxx

Hi Fern,

keeping my FX'd for you Hun!:hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Look what I got today CD 13!! :thumbup:

Anyone every used the clearblue digital advanced ovulation tests... I got a flashing smiley face which is apparently High fertility.. So when I get a solid non-flashing face then it will be 12-36 before I ovulate :dohh: Im sure the pictures will help to explain I managed to catch a picture of the smiley face it was hard as it kept flashing on and off

And I have watery and EWCM today too... breasts ache too hopefully will be soon. What do you all think?
 



Attached Files:







10421206_747027805344861_4476709079385862195_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1









10393675_747027855344856_3522167895021849228_n.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0









64770_747027902011518_7616835368542064102_n.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Fern81

SarahLou I think within the next couple of days :). Yay for you!


----------



## SarahLou372

Im so excited I swear I can feel my body gearing up!:dohh:

I just dont know what day are best to bed.. usually me and OH bed every night when we go to bed.. im hoping this not too much


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou,

I'd say based on the pic you are almost at your peak and should continue to bd when you can. Wishing you lots of luck!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower::hugs:

My chin gone all spotty and my breasts ache... still have watery cm and slight cramps now and again...:thumbup:

Took the test again with a PM urine and that was also a flashing smiley again! 

Me and OH bed everynight when we go to bed anyway.. sorry tmi :blush:


----------



## Fern81

Sooooo... SA for hubby tomorrow morning, eeeekkkkkk! He is making me go along to help, lol. So unfair that the men just have to do "that" while we ladies are subjected to uncomfortable and embarrassing procedures on a routine basis.
This is still part of our "actively trying" for this cycle and the next two. Already looking forward to having _no more procedures_!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Sooooo... SA for hubby tomorrow morning, eeeekkkkkk! He is making me go along to help, lol. So unfair that the men just have to do "that" while we ladies are subjected to uncomfortable and embarrassing procedures on a routine basis.
> This is still part of our "actively trying" for this cycle and the next two. Already looking forward to having _no more procedures_!

My husbands first SA was a little awkward because I think we were both nervous about what we should and shouldn't do. Good luck Hun!


----------



## k4th

:happydance: sarahlou!! Very happy for you hun!! I get spots at ov too - the things we endure :winkwink:

Fern - glad it looks like you ov'd & your nurse is gonna try & move your lap. Good luck for the SA - I left hubby to it lol!

Buttercup - progesterone test *should* be done 7dpo. Some people may have it done at 6 or 8/9 depending when weekends fall etc. if your nurse thinks it's ok go with her instinct - better than worrying about something you can't control. Easier said than done though :)

Afm - horrible AF cramps all today today & all night last night. Just waiting for the :witch:


----------



## HeatherFaerie

leaving the clomid club. 4 cycles, 50mg, no dice. I absolutely hated the side effects. Wanting to take the holidays off, and then see the fertitlity specialist in the new year, and hopefully try something other than Clomid, in order to do IUI (the only thing hubby and I will sort of be able to afford). 

Has anyone here had the vision issues with clomid? specifically the doubling (for me it was only in the morning), i seem to be extra light sensitive in the morning now, sort of like my eyes shut off my peripheral vision for the first 20 minutes in order to cope. anyone else?


----------



## SarahLou372

k4th said:


> :happydance: sarahlou!! Very happy for you hun!! I get spots at ov too - the things we endure :winkwink:
> 
> Fern - glad it looks like you ov'd & your nurse is gonna try & move your lap. Good luck for the SA - I left hubby to it lol!
> 
> Buttercup - progesterone test *should* be done 7dpo. Some people may have it done at 6 or 8/9 depending when weekends fall etc. if your nurse thinks it's ok go with her instinct - better than worrying about something you can't control. Easier said than done though :)
> 
> Afm - horrible AF cramps all today today & all night last night. Just waiting for the :witch:

Thank you :flower:

:happydance::happydance:

Just very sore spots too. But hopefully I will be ovulating soon and I really hope we catch that egg :thumbup:


----------



## lace&pearls

I'm a bit confused :shrug: I'm on my 4th day of positive OPKs :wacko: I mean in a way that's a good thing don't get me wrong, but now I'm worried we wasted all the good swimmers on the first day or 2 when is it really tonight that counts? and also to make matters worse I'm pretty sure the OH is too tired to dtd tonight :( we dtd the last 3 nights in a row. (In all fairness I'm not really in the mood either but still!...) 
what's the most important time to dtd after a positive OPK? :s I'm wondering if the OPKs are just too sensitive or something I've never used this brand before... I'm just all worried now I will miss the boat tonight :dohh:

Sarah - ah that's great about your smiley! :thumbup: v pleased for you x


----------



## lace&pearls

ohh I'm feeling a bit bummed :( after looking on the net it seems multiple + opks can mean your body is trying to O but not quite managing it :( 
I don't temp so I can't confirm that way :( I know I prob should I was just never very good at it and found it wound me up even more about ttc when I have done it in the past. hmmm... :nope:


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - in theory you should ov 36 hours after your first positive opk. But, with these glass ovaries that I mentioned earlier, pcos bodies can find it hard to release an egg. I've had a few days of positives before & have ov'd the last day of positive - almost like my body kept making lh until it knew the egg had popped. Maybe your body is just trying super hard. If you can't manage dtd, have a night off. Research suggests every other night is just as effective as every night. I know it's super hard but try to relax, stress can increase chemicals that make it harder for us to ov :flower:


----------



## k4th

Heatherfaerie - I had vision side effects. I took clomid in the evening and if I got up at night I was very disorientated and had double vision. It had usually gone by morning, with just the odd occasion where it stuck around. I only had it on 100 mg though & only did that once. I mentioned it during my fertility appt & dr wasn't too fussed. When I said clomid dried my cm he switched me to femara. First try next cycle. 

Hope you get some answers in the new year. Pop back & let us know how you get on :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Morning all

Heatherfaerie - sorry that clomid didn't work for you hun. So do the drs not want to increase your dose due to the visual disturbances?

Lace&pearls - I agree with k4th you should be fine if you skip one night. Sperm might even have the chance to become more concentrated. (That is also the advice that I got for this round.) But GL with whatever you guys decide, bd on demand is not always fun!

How is everyone else doing? K4th how are the cramps, hope you are OK today!

SA went fine. Poor hubs was completely freaked out, it's good that I went along because otherwise there would have been no sample to test! FF is not giving me CH's (probably because there is no temp on Sunday) but I'm still calling it. Don't think I will be pregnant though because we dtd with the most sperm-hostile lube... Because I thought I would not ovulate and why waste the expensive preseed!? Haha so I learn a little more with every cycle that passes.

Have a good day all!


----------



## SarahLou372

Ladies....

After testing twice yesterday at CD13 and getting two flashing smiley faces on my ovulation test, I woke up this morning CD14 and I have my solid smiley face!!! :happydance::happydance:... Looks like ovulation is around 12-36 hours away now!

:dance::headspin:

But im a bit upset me and OH didn't :sex: last night.. however we did bed the night before and plan to tonight too do you ladies think I till stand a chance of catching that egg??? 

We bed so far and these days... CD 3,4,6,7,8, twice on CD 10, and once CD 11 & 12 but we missed last night at CD 13 when I got my flashing faces. Im defiently :sex: tonight though :haha:
 



Attached Files:







10154953_747427851971523_4164491790768103070_n.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## k4th

You'll have an excellent chance sarahlou :)


----------



## SarahLou372

k4th said:


> You'll have an excellent chance sarahlou :)

Thank you :flower:

I just hope that OH can bed tonight because he is aching all over think he has a cold coming.. and last night he couldn't because of being to tired and achy :(

Anyway went to the bathroom just and cm has Changed from watery to EWCM!! 

:happydance::happydance:

Go :spermy: Go...!! :haha:


----------



## k4th

He'll be fine. Lemsip & caffeine & he'll be good to go lol!!! Don't take any "man flu" excuses :winkwink:


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank You k4th and Ferne :hugs:

I got another + OPK this morning, did a clear blue digital a bit later which was definitely negative. Did a cheapie IC this evening and it was negative (although the second line was quite strong consdering what cd I am) so I'm hoping I have ovulated *fingers crossed* ... I'm wondering if I had a bit of a duff batch of OPKs - they are just cheap ones off ebay, perhaps too sensitive? ... or (i'm clutching at straws here..!) would it posible as I took slightly higher dose this month (100mg for 2 days then 50mg for 3) that I could have ovulated twice? (i think that would be too good to be true!) I'm not sure when to say I O'd, maybe I will just count tomorrow as 1dpo, :shrug: .. now I gotta try and convince the OH to dtd tonight! I think he will say he's too tired :sleep: it's wroth a try tonight though isn't it? 

Fern glad the SA is out the way - my OH is not happy about having to do another one soon! :blush:


----------



## SarahLou372

k4th said:


> He'll be fine. Lemsip & caffeine & he'll be good to go lol!!! Don't take any "man flu" excuses :winkwink:

I wont give up without a fight hun trust me :winkwink:


----------



## SarahLou372

lace&pearls said:


> Thank You k4th and Ferne :hugs:
> 
> I got another + OPK this morning, did a clear blue digital a bit later which was definitely negative. Did a cheapie IC this evening and it was negative (although the second line was quite strong consdering what cd I am) so I'm hoping I have ovulated *fingers crossed* ... I'm wondering if I had a bit of a duff batch of OPKs - they are just cheap ones off ebay, perhaps too sensitive? ... or (i'm clutching at straws here..!) would it posible as I took slightly higher dose this month (100mg for 2 days then 50mg for 3) that I could have ovulated twice? (i think that would be too good to be true!) I'm not sure when to say I O'd, maybe I will just count tomorrow as 1dpo, :shrug: .. now I gotta try and convince the OH to dtd tonight! I think he will say he's too tired :sleep: it's wroth a try tonight though isn't it?
> 
> Fern glad the SA is out the way - my OH is not happy about having to do another one soon! :blush:

I have the too tired problem with my OH too, your not alone hun I know how you feel.. :hugs: only I got so angry and frustrated last night it just turned him off even more :dohh:

:growlmad:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hmm so I did another OPK (cheap) with more concentrated urine and it was positive. (?!) but did a CB digital and it was negative so beginning to think the tests are a bit cack?? Is that possible? 

Sarah I've done that in the past too! I hope he feels better soon! X 
I can tell my OH is not going to be up for it he seems so tired already ... Not his fault or anything but I'm sure he will be disappointed if we don't try our best this cycle x


----------



## SarahLou372

lace&pearls said:


> Hmm so I did another OPK (cheap) with more concentrated urine and it was positive. (?!) but did a CB digital and it was negative so beginning to think the tests are a bit cack?? Is that possible?
> 
> Sarah I've done that in the past too! I hope he feels better soon! X
> I can tell my OH is not going to be up for it he seems so tired already ... Not his fault or anything but I'm sure he will be disappointed if we don't try our best this cycle x

I know the feeling but I don't think men think the same way as us ladies anyway, we more sensitive to the subject too :flower:


----------



## Girly123

Sorry I have been rubbish on this thread while I am busy at work. I hope you are all well girls and your waits are going as well as can be. I will catch up more with the posts when we reach the weekend. I do however have something I desperatley need advice about.

I check my cm and try to check my cervix every day, often a few times, once in the morning and once in the evening around ovulation time. Anyway as you know I had EWCM a few days ago. I checked yday morning and nothing much, checked in the evening and I felt a weird bulge. It is at the front of my vagina and is very noticeable and wasn't there before. I didn't think too much of it and thought maybe I was at a strange angle etc. my hubby came home last night to BD and we tried and we couldn't because of this bulge. My vagina is just too tight with it for him to get in. Sorry TMI. We tried several times in lots of different positions and nothing worked. I left it but it has stayed the same all day today and I am starting to worry what exactly it is.

One friend asked if I could be pregnant but is that a sign? And even if it is is it possible for temp to go down and stay down/about coverline level and have a light period AND still be pregnant?!?! Surely not. I can wish but I just don't think there is any chance.
X


----------



## k4th

Hi girly - I didn't want to read & run. I've taken a look at your chart but don't think you can be preggo with your temps. Is it sore? Maybe an infection? Or maybe hormonal changes - I had a smear recently and was told I had several hormone related bumps on my cervix due to taking clomid. I think you should go & see a dr to be safe hun :hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Thanks hun. I phoned the Dr this morning concerned and she wanted me to go in but I couldn't due to work. So she said see how it goes and if it is the same tonight then make an appointment to come in. But I really can't get in cos of work. She thought it may be constipation but I have been to the loo last night and this morning so it isn't that and since the call I realise it is at the front rather than the back. It is strange.

I am wondering if it is worth phoning nhs direct for another opinion? It doesn't hurt though just means we can't have sex which makes me think it can't be normal and has been 24 hours now. 

I have worried it could be linked to abnormal smears etc as I have had problems with that before but I also think I am prob over thinking it and it is nothing so I don't know. Just abnormal so scary I guess x
X


----------



## SarahLou372

So getting my OH to bed right now is proving difficult :( :( 

Wish me luck ladies... pray for me today [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Please let this be the night the sperm can meet my egg... [-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Sorry.. :haha: Keep you all updated


----------



## Girly123

Good luck hun xx


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Thanks hun. I phoned the Dr this morning concerned and she wanted me to go in but I couldn't due to work. So she said see how it goes and if it is the same tonight then make an appointment to come in. But I really can't get in cos of work. She thought it may be constipation but I have been to the loo last night and this morning so it isn't that and since the call I realise it is at the front rather than the back. It is strange.
> 
> I am wondering if it is worth phoning nhs direct for another opinion? It doesn't hurt though just means we can't have sex which makes me think it can't be normal and has been 24 hours now.
> 
> I have worried it could be linked to abnormal smears etc as I have had problems with that before but I also think I am prob over thinking it and it is nothing so I don't know. Just abnormal so scary I guess x
> X

Your health is a million times more important than any job hun. It is probably nothing, but you do need to get it checked out. :hugs:


----------



## lace&pearls

girly - I had something kind of similar recently (like a lump I hadn't noticed before), I don't think I've noticed it since (I haven't checked though?) I think it may have been from checking CP and then possibly using a tampon and maybe a bit swollen ? It sounds like you check your CP quite a lot do you think maybe you just made yourself a bit sore/irritated? I agree though def worth a visit to doctors, I have a smear soon I was going to ask about it then x


----------



## k4th

I hope this works....

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2254653-cant-believe.html#post34214763


----------



## lace&pearls

k4th said:


> I hope this works....
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/bfp-announcements/2254653-cant-believe.html#post34214763

Oh my goodness k4th!! That is wonderful!!!!! I am so chuffed for you! Xxxx


----------



## Fern81

K4th I posted a msg for you on the linked thread :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nimbec

I posted too so happy for you! xx


----------



## Fern81

Girly I would definitely have it checked out! Especially since the lump is big enough to prevent intercourse. Hoping that it's just nothing much!!!

SarahLou and Lace&Pearls I'm holding thumbs that you guys caught your eggs and that the upcoming tww treats you well :)

Buttercup speaking of tww how are you doing? Which CD are you now? (how many dpo?)

How is everyone else doing??

I am so tired. Just want to fall on my bed and sleep all day long. And despite that my friend insomnia is back :/. The longer this cycle carries on, the more irritated I get with myself that we didn't dtd eod close to O (only 3 days before O day...) and when O day finally arrived we dtd with inexpensive lube that is not sperm-friendly at all!!! In fact I have read that that specific lube can actually act as a barrier. :dohh: Why didn't I listen to all the advice from everyone who said not to give up on O until AF shows her face :dohh:. I think this month I actually might have had a proper O because I am feeling so many progesterone effects (will see when I have the b/w done) and I had to go mess it up. Oh well!!!!! Waiting for SA results, lap&dye either next week or beginning of Dec, and then 2 more cycles of trying and eod'ing!!! Might still happen!

:flower:


----------



## Braven05

K4th! Yay! Congratulations!!! So happy for you! Amazing.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Girly I would definitely have it checked out! Especially since the lump is big enough to prevent intercourse. Hoping that it's just nothing much!!!
> 
> SarahLou and Lace&Pearls I'm holding thumbs that you guys caught your eggs and that the upcoming tww treats you well :)
> 
> Buttercup speaking of tww how are you doing? Which CD are you now? (how many dpo?)
> 
> How is everyone else doing??
> 
> I am so tired. Just want to fall on my bed and sleep all day long. And despite that my friend insomnia is back :/. The longer this cycle carries on, the more irritated I get with myself that we didn't dtd eod close to O (only 3 days before O day...) and when O day finally arrived we dtd with inexpensive lube that is not sperm-friendly at all!!! In fact I have read that that specific lube can actually act as a barrier. :dohh: Why didn't I listen to all the advice from everyone who said not to give up on O until AF shows her face :dohh:. I think this month I actually might have had a proper O because I am feeling so many progesterone effects (will see when I have the b/w done) and I had to go mess it up. Oh well!!!!! Waiting for SA results, lap&dye either next week or beginning of Dec, and then 2 more cycles of trying and eod'ing!!! Might still happen!
> 
> :flower:

Hi Fern,
I am on cd25, 9dpo, feeling ok, no symptoms here. Just waiting for AF or bw next week to confirm bfn or bfp :coffee: I've had insomnia all week. Earlier this week I woke up at 3am and couldn't go back to sleep and same issue this morning, woke up at 4am :shrug:. I'm looking forward to this weekend to try to de-stress.

Try not to be too hard on yourself, things will wok out:hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi again ladies :hi:

Well no tww wont treat me well...
So maybe today I have ovulated... But last night never happened with OH again.. no bedding! To solid days now with no bedding. Im giving up ladies, for the first time ever I knew I was ovulating and I wanted nothing more than for it to be my turn, my chance.. would ff liked a summer baby too :cry:

This is the end of the road for me ladies... Just wait two weeks for the :bfn: and af to arrive.... :cry: Im so upset that for the two days I needed my fella He couldn't perform :cry::cry:

We only beded on CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 and once 11 & 12. Got A flashing smiley cd 13 didn't bed and a solid smile on ovulation test CD 14 didn't bed either.. and don't look like we will tonight either OH has the sickness bug :cry:


----------



## Buttercup77

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi again ladies :hi:
> 
> Well no tww wont treat me well...
> So maybe today I have ovulated... But last night never happened with OH again.. no bedding! To solid days now with no bedding. Im giving up ladies, for the first time ever I knew I was ovulating and I wanted nothing more than for it to be my turn, my chance.. would ff liked a summer baby too :cry:
> 
> This is the end of the road for me ladies... Just wait two weeks for the :bfn: and af to arrive.... :cry: Im so upset that for the two days I needed my fella He couldn't perform :cry::cry:
> 
> We only beded on CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 and once 11 & 12. Got A flashing smiley cd 13 didn't bed and a solid smile on ovulation test CD 14 didn't bed either.. and don't look like we will tonight either OH has the sickness bug :cry:

Aww Hun, you may think it's over but it's not, don't give up hope:hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I posted too K4th!!! Congrats again!! So exciting!

Sorry I've been kind of absent recently ladies, in between being sick and trying work when I can and new job and all I haven't had the chance to post much. I don't see it slowing down any either so I may be intermittently saying hi til the holidays are over. Afm, I didn't take clomid this cycle bc I want any and all testing at my appt to be as accurate as possible. But as I feared without clomid I still haven't stopped spotting yet. Only really bled for 4 days but now the brown stuff won't stop which was my norm before clomid. And my cramps started back up like my real period is coming back... I hope my appt on the 20th will help clear things up. I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. 
Anyways, good luck ladies!! Who is next for their BFP?!?!! Exciting!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi MrsMcCurdy, nice to hear from you! Really hoping that you get your answers next week :). Will be thinking of you and keep us posted!

SarahLou I'm in the same boat as you with not timing BD right this cycle. Don't worry my friend we will still support each other next cycle... and who knows there might still be a miracle xx

Buttercup I noticed the post with your temps - they look amazingly stable to me I'm used to very rocky temps :). Hope that AF doesn't show and that you get good news next week hun! Have you decided to definitely skip trying next month? Will be here for you whatever you decide xx

Girly please let us know if you get your health problem sorted out hun.

I'm home alone this weekend without hubs!He is leaving tomorrow morning and only coming back on Sunday; needs to sort out a family crisis. So I'm going to be sitting here all by myself, studying, and will probably chat with you guys even more than I do at the moment lol. Also found out that my sister-in-law is pregnant but am happy for her. A new baby in our family is awesome even though it's not mine... and I have gotten over the bitchy way that my cousin announced and am warming up to her pregnancy as well.

Almost holidays :) Sorry MrsMcCurdy that you have to work so hard at the moment (and Girly and everyone else who is having a tough time at work right now)!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Fern,

More than likely I will be taking a break until the new year, as I want to move onto to injectable meds w/ iui or ivf. I plan to meet with my RE soon. 

As always, thank you for responding, it appreciated.


----------



## Girly123

Omg k4th I am so pleased for you. A HUGE congratulations and hope you enjoy every second of your pregnancy.

Girls thanks for your concern. The lump was there but smaller by the time we went to bed and we managed to BD. I am waiting to see if I ovulated as all cm has dried up. If I didn't my body tried hard. I really hope I did but my temp didn't really go up much today. Tomorrow will defo tell me more though.

I haven't checked the lump today but I am not having any ovary pain (was really bad yday) and feel better with no major headache or sickness. Yday was a bad day for feeling crap. Does ovulation do that? Maybe!!

Hope you are well xx


----------



## k4th

Girly - If the lump was bigger around ov then maybe it is hormone related? If it comes back again then do go to the dr - even try phoning your surgery out of hours. You should get a number for an out of hours dr that you can visit if you don't want to miss work. Hope your temp goes up tomorrow - fx'd!


----------



## k4th

Sarahlou - you're not out until you're out but sorry you're feeling so disappointed. You can't do much if oh is genuinely ill - that won't happen around ov every time. Really pleased you've ov'd on 50mg though hun :hugs:

Buttercup - I think your temps look pretty stable too. More than mine ever are. I know you mentioned you are cd25 - how many dpo are you?


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Sarahlou - you're not out until you're out but sorry you're feeling so disappointed. You can't do much if oh is genuinely ill - that won't happen around ov every time. Really pleased you've ov'd on 50mg though hun :hugs:
> 
> Buttercup - I think your temps look pretty stable too. More than mine ever are. I know you mentioned you are cd25 - how many dpo are you?

Hi k4th:flower: 
I'm 9do and go for bw next week. Today my breast feel heavy and tender but nothing else.


----------



## babylaw720

Hi ladies, may I join you?
I have PCOS that reared it's ugly head right after starting ttc. We have been ttc for a year and a half. I had my first appt with a fertility specialist today. Since af is so irregular with me she is going to have me on progesterone each month (to bring on af) and then clomid once af is over. I'm a little nervous, kind of humbled (obviously not thinking it would have to come to this). So basically AF and O are going to be induced chemically. I'm cautiously excited because the side effects she told me don't sound too lovely.... And there's always that though that it may not work for me. But fingers crossed, hoping for the best. I start my first round in a few weeks.


----------



## Girly123

Welcome babylaw720 the girls are lovely and really supportive on here.

My temp went up a bit but not much so still unsure if I ovulated. Does it have to be a fast rise in temp?

I keep feeling my nipples as they normally get very sore if I ovulate and they are slightly but not much x


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Welcome Babylaw! Well all of us here are pretty much in the same boat so you will get lots of empathy and sympathy here!!! Will you be starting with provera then only in a few weeks? We will be here to support you! x

Girly - hoping everything is well and that the lump is gone. As far as I know temps don't have to rise fast. If you ovulated on CD 16 or 17 then yes today's temp is a bit higher than all of your previous temps... Hoping that you get a sustained rise hun!!!

K4th - how are you feeling? Very glad you decided to stick around. I love your friendliness and good advice :)

Buttercup - heavy bbs sounds promising! I really hope this is your month hun!

Braven and Nimbec if you happen to be stalking I am thinking of you guys. Braven how is the weight loss going? I know it's tough. I also had to lose a lot of weight about 3-4 years ago and it was very hard! I still struggle with my weight every day so I certainly know what you are going through. We are here if you need some support x

Lace&Pearls and SarahLou - are you guys going to test early or wait for AF? I'm already debating whether I should test on 12dpo even though I promised myself I wouldn't waste tests again and just wait for day 14!! 

Pinkee - hope you are doing well in your 2ww :)

AFM - I'm on my way to fetch the progesterone b/w form from my helpful nurse (after dr forgot to give it to me at my last appt) and will have the bloods done tomorrow morning (7dpo). We have to decide on Monday whether we are going ahead with the laparoscopy on Thursday but unless AF shows up really soon or the b/w says I definitely didn't ovulate, we are going to try and move the lap to 4 Dec. I kind of don't want to do 4 Dec because that will be exactly 14 days after AF is due so I might be ovulating then :( and with the dye test etc it will chemically & mechanically remove any possibly fertilized egg for that cycle (if I do ovulate on/before that day), which really bothers me. Unless I ovulate late again then it will be OK. I actually am just starting to wish more and more that this month I could just have a miracle BFP because then no operation will be necessary :( But that is seriously unlikely and I just know that I am definitely not pregnant.

:wine: <----- I feel like doing this today lol.


----------



## Buttercup77

Happy Friday! Hope all is feeling and doing well. Welcome new ladies and good luck on your ttc journey!

Fern, I wish it was promising but my boobs always feel heavier and tender a couple days before AF arrives although I hope it's due to BFP. I will know for sure next week.

I hope everything works out smoothly for you and please keep us posted, my friend!

Have a lovely weekend everyone!


----------



## Braven05

Hi Fern and ladies! Thanks for thinking of me. I'm doing okay. Lost 11 lbs so far. Headed to the gym this morning with hubby. It's been okay. Just hate being on hold from TTC. Hope everyone is doing well. Xo


----------



## SarahLou372

Can you ladies help me.... The other day I posted because OH was to well enough to bed with me at CD 13, 14 and 15 well im CD 16 today and my cheap internet ovulation test is positive! :shrug:

But my clearblue digital had a solid smiley face on cd14!! Whats happening?? Also went to the loo just and when I wipe its still watery but loads of EWCM now, some is clear some a cream colour sorry tmi :blush:

And OH has been diagnosed with gastroenteritis tummy bug!! Been sick for two days now.. so we only bed on these days so far... CD 3,4,6,7,8 twice on CD10 and once CD 11 & 12. But I got a flashing smiley face on my clearblue CD 13 morning and afternoon, and the cheapie was negative, CD 14 got a solid smiley face and a negative cheapie. Yesterday CD15 negative cheapie.. and today... CD 16 positive cheapie opk! What??!
 



Attached Files:







10523843_748302878550687_1643062341451996462_n.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nimbec

Hi Sarah just a quick as I'm in and out of signal in my opinion that opk is not positive so I'd 100% go off your smiley face one :) they never let me down in 2 years xx


----------



## SarahLou372

nimbec said:


> Hi Sarah just a quick as I'm in and out of signal in my opinion that opk is not positive so I'd 100% go off your smiley face one :) they never let me down in 2 years xx

I thought it was and my control line is nearest the pink area and the test line is darker :dohh::wacko: Im confused


----------



## Girly123

I know for me the clearblue digi's don't work at all and are rubbish with false positives so I would go with the cheapie and say u are going to ovulate in the next 12-24 hours. Any chance OH feels a bit better?!?! Good luck hun x


----------



## SarahLou372

Girly123 said:


> I know for me the clearblue digi's don't work at all and are rubbish with false positives so I would go with the cheapie and say u are going to ovulate in the next 12-24 hours. Any chance OH feels a bit better?!?! Good luck hun x

Well Im hoping he feels a bit better for tonight but cant guarantee it. But will it get there in time for the egg anyway not bed since CD 12 im 16 now :shrug:


----------



## nimbec

I would say from my experience with cheapies that it needs to be darker - it should go the colour of the darkest thin line at the moment - do you have any more clear blue? Do u temp?


----------



## SarahLou372

nimbec said:


> I would say from my experience with cheapies that it needs to be darker - it should go the colour of the darkest thin line at the moment - do you have any more clear blue? Do u temp?

The packet on the cheapie says the test line needs to be the same as or darker than the control line... My control line is the lightest line on the image :dohh:

I cant use the clearblue again I tried it and it put an error message on the screen once you get a solid smiley you cant us it again I had two left


----------



## k4th

I think your internet cheapie is positive. If you ov in the next 12-36 hours (plus the egg lives for 12-24 hours) spermies would have plenty of time. If you still have ewcm that's a great sign you haven't ov'd just yet. Hope oh feels better sarahlou :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :hugs:

It was like EWCM when I went to the loo about an hour ago and wiped but some was clear and stretchy some was cream in colour sorry tmi :blush: But when I feel down there it feels just wet and a bit sticky... :blush: Sorry :haha:


----------



## babylaw720

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Welcome Babylaw! Well all of us here are pretty much in the same boat so you will get lots of empathy and sympathy here!!! Will you be starting with provera then only in a few weeks? We will be here to support you!

I'm only on CD 19 right now, and since my cycles are at minimum 35 days, the ob wants to wait until it's been 35 days before I start the provera and clomid cycles. Still have my fingers crossed that by some slim chance we concieve this cycle and I won't have to start clomid cycles. My chart has been kind of funky this month. It thought I o'd on CD9 (which is super early for me and I didn't have any cm during that time frame), and then ff changed its mind and suggested that it could be anywhere between cd7 and cd14. Now it's back to saying the 9th. I hope that's not the case because we didn't bd prior to that.... I had a lot of cm between cd11 and cd14, but no positive opk (I have never had a fully positive opk). But we shall see.... Sorry, long answer to a short question, but yes, they want to wait until atleast cd35 before i start provera.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

I have time to reply now so firstly Sarahlou please don't think i was being blunt about the opk. I have used both cheapies alongside CB digis for many many years both this time & trying for my first boy. I regually found that i would get a smiley CB and a opk that didn't follow suit until a few days later or it didn't catch it until the second part of the surge. I know through temping when i actually O'd and the CB digis where always correct. You can sometimes have 2-3 days in a row of solid smiley faces (not sure if you are using the dual hormone ones - i tried these and found them totally unreliable...i was given it free and ran my normal CB alongside it....very odd so i phoned clearblue and they told me that some ladies don't suit the dual hormone and it can be unreliable. So my thoughts are either you are having a long surge and cheapie is catching the end of it or as everyone says the cb is unreliable for you - but they are usually only called unreliable when they don't show a smiley face. Also you can use the sticks after 3 hrs the error message will diappear - if it doesn't spk to cb and they will send you another pack for free...its happened to me before. The only difference is the dual hormone which you can't use 2 days smiley in a row. PHEW blimey that was a long one i just wanted to explain what i said earlier! Eitherway i think you will be covered BD as its always best to have the swimmers waiting for the egg :happydance:

WElcome babylaw fingers crossed you get that BFP this cycle.....you have a good dip, i had that when i was pregnant first time around!

Hope everyone else is ok?! 

No news here boring boring i'm 9dpo, determind not to poas before next monday/tuesday - not sure how well that is going to work as hubby is away and i'm home alone with a cupboard full eeeeek!!!!


----------



## Fern81

SarahLou I have never used internet cheapies or cb before so can't really comment. That looks + to me though. Just keep bding when u can hun. You are most probably still fertile! I know you prefer not to temp but temping really helped me a lot by confirming when o has definitely passed. The fertility friend app has certainly been very helpful in charting my temps and everything else! 

Hi Nimbec lol I feel you hun! I wish I could be as obsessed with my last exams as I am with studying fertility issues and thinking about testing. Even after good intentions of not googling and not early testing grrrrrr.... stay strong ;) and hoping for the best for you!

Braven yay for 11pounds! Awesome. Hoping this month passes quickly! !

Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Im not sure about the cheapie because yesterdays cheapie was negative at CD 15 yet Clearblue was positive CD14 :wacko:

Regardless I need to ask you ladies an opinion please, So some of you may know my OH has a bad tummy bug and we not bed for 3 days so far.. will be 4 today if we don't bed.... Now I had two flashing smiley faces on CD 13 as I tested twice in that day and then CD 14 got my solid face in the morning. 

We only bed on CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 and once CD 11 & 12... So Im guessing by my ovulation tests I could of ovulated CD 14-16?? What are the chances I could still conceive?? Even if I ovulated today? Would his sperm still be alive from CD 12 it was around 11pm at night we bed on CD 12.. cm was watery and lots of it and we are using a fertility Lubricant conceive plus https://www.conceiveplus.com/

I know I keep going on but with me having pcos and wanting a bundle of joy for so long it really stresses me and gets me down my OH got the bug around this time, we kind of had our hearts set on a summer baby :cry:


----------



## Fern81

Babylaw all the best! We also didn't dtd at the right time nor with the right lube even though the preseed was sitting there in the nightstand urgh :) 

Eta: Sarahlou sperm can apparently survive up to 5 days in fertile cm, the norm is 2-3 days but longer than that is not impossible especially if he doesn't have issues.

Fx for all of us


----------



## SarahLou372

Fern81 said:


> Babylaw all the best! We also didn't dtd at the right time nor with the right lube even though the preseed was sitting there in the nightstand urgh :)
> 
> Eta: Sarahlou sperm can apparently survive up to 5 days in fertile cm, the norm is 2-3 days but longer than that is not impossible especially if he doesn't have issues.
> 
> Fx for all of us

The doctors have said he's above average....


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Fern its so damn hard not to obsess :( grrrrrrrrr!!! 

Sarahlou if i remeber right k4th only did it once or very little this cycle and thoughts she had no chance.....so it can work! You would need to ask her what days she did i can't remember. I understand about the bug i had a sickness bug this cycle on the one day and i literally was in agony the whole time we BD - poor oh i told him ooooh aaaarh ing out of enjoyment not pain! i was really poorly BUT if it was DH that was ill then we would not have bd. Its so frustrating :( I agree with the others it may be worth you temping and FF just so you know exactly when you have o'd. 

Braven 11 pounds is fantastic yay!


----------



## SarahLou372

If I temped in the morning if I have already ovulated is there a temp range I should be in??? Silly question I know :dohh:


----------



## nimbec

Not really as your pre o temps can vary and it just needs to be a .3 rise BUT you could temp for a few days and if they stay the same then you have likley already ovulated - if you see a jump then that will mean you have o'd then.... its needs to be a bbt themometer tho to be accurate. hope this helps


----------



## SarahLou372

nimbec said:


> Not really as your pre o temps can vary and it just needs to be a .3 rise BUT you could temp for a few days and if they stay the same then you have likley already ovulated - if you see a jump then that will mean you have o'd then.... its needs to be a bbt themometer tho to be accurate. hope this helps

I have a BBT thermometer I have tried it before but decided not to bother as I constantly forget to do it before I get up :dohh:

So even if it 4 days or so since we bed there still a chance that I could get pregnant?


----------



## nimbec

I think they say it can live for a maximum of 5 days....so not impossible ....but not as high a percentage chance i'd imagine but maybe your oh has super sperm!!


----------



## SarahLou372

nimbec said:


> I think they say it can live for a maximum of 5 days....so not impossible ....but not as high a percentage chance i'd imagine but maybe your oh has super sperm!!


Above average must be a good score? Im just wishing there still some hope that's all :shrug:


----------



## k4th

:hi: babylaw. Good luck this cycle!!

Braven - 11lbs is amazing in such a short time. Well done!! Hope you're back ttc very soon!

Nimbec & sarahlou - we only dtd once in my fertile window this month & it was two days before ov. Spent the rest of our time arguing sadly (ETA: about ttc. It was all getting too much :( ) I did have some ewcm that day & I had read that fertile cm around bd can be more important that which days you dtd so there's still a chance! (& btw it was the first time in 6 months is had proper ewcm - I thank taking evening primrose oil for that this cycle!)

Fern - I'm feeling good thanks :) & watching your chart eagerly. I really hope you can avoid all those ops too!

Buttercup - 10dpo today? Not long to wait now hun until your blood test then? Really hope your iui has worked this month. 

Thinking of you all!! Sending some serious :dust: your way! :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi there

Sarahlou I agree with nimbec try temping for a few days maybe? I set an alarm clock to help remind me. And for what it's worth my pre-o temps are usually around 36.3- 36.5 Celsius or lower and post o around 36.7 or higher. But again that will vary from person to person, and may be SLIGHTLY higher if you temp vaginally compared to orally. 

K4th I'm glad you're feeling well :). Now that you mention it this was also my first month with tons of ewcm and I also took evening primrose oil. I stopped taking it after I thought I would not o anymore but still had a huge effect :-D

Cool Nimbec and Buttercup looks like you guys are more or less on the same dpo! Can't wait to hear the outcome &#9829;

Progesterone b/w for me later! Woke up to cramps and had a very sore back &legs since yesterday. Couldn't sit still to teach I was so uncomfortable. Had to keep getting up and eventually had to fetch a pillow to sit on lol. Oh the hormonal joys hehe.


----------



## Pinkee

Trying hard not to test, going on 9dpo w no symptoms. 

Sarah - that is alot of BDing! Frequency & illness can also factor against sperm count. But I think you have a great chance.

K4t - congratulations!


----------



## Girly123

Well temp stayed up above my apparent cover line but was a bit lower than yday. so FF thinks I ovulated. What do you girls think? I have blood work in 4 days so if I am still unsure that will help answer my questions lol.

If I did then have any of you ever had to take progesterone for the tww as levels are too low? Wondering if my levels aren't high enough that is why it isn't much temp rise.

Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi Girly, well i know clomid can make pre o temps stay high and that some girls, me included sometimes only get 3-5 days low temps before ov...maybe this is the case for you? Also i may be wrong but my understanding of progesterone levels in the 2ww is that you would have a problem 5dpo onwards - they think i may have issues....but the progesterone level that you check for yes or no ovulation is a different matter...as long as its above (i think 29/30 in the uk thats shows o - i can't quite remember so that number might be wrong!) it will then drop massively a few days before AF if not pregnant. Do you have any spotting in your second halfof cycle? thats a sign of P issues? I have been told they will only give you a P supplement if you are on a medicated & montiored cycle, it can will also delay the start of your next cycle as AF will not arrive until you stop the P supplement and you can't stop that untill you are at least 14dpo....hope i haven't confused you more!! At least after the blood work you will know if you did actually O definitively then you can work on any other factors that their maybe....FX this is your cycle tho and you don't have too! 

Pinkee i'm with you on the finding it hard not to test .....10dpo here and nearly tested this morning but managed not too!! Really trying to hold out till at least 12dpo....have cramps today tho so not looking good :( and well in my case i can't see how this cycle will end up anything different to the last 16 cycles but sadly i still can't get the 'maybe' out of my head! Does anyone else feel like life just stops for a few days at the end of a tww? I literally can't focus on anything and i'm a moody bitch hahaha!


----------



## Fern81

Lol nimbec smiling at your post because well, here I am supposed to be studying and instead am on the net reading threads! Ha! So much for not symptom spotting this month. Promised myself I won't test till 15dpo but for "some" reason I just always magically poas way too early :)

Will get progesterone levels and also hubby's SA results on Monday eeeeekkkkk! Why did the tww have to be right before my final exam?? 

7dpo and feels like 700. GL girls about to test..... and everyone else of course :)

Girly hope your temps stay up hun. Do you sometimes o on your own? 

Xx


----------



## Buttercup77

I'm right there with you Nimbec & Fern!! I'm trying to keep busy. I won't test only if AF is missed. 

Good luck! xo


----------



## Girly123

Nimbec thanks for that it makes perfect sense. I don't spot normally in 2ww but I don't ovulate on my own so I haven't ovulated for years and years so then again don't really know lol. Hopefully it will shoot up tomorrow and not down. I hope you can last until 12dpo to test and have my fingers crossed. Pinkee and Buttercup you as well, good luck.

Fern thank you.


Xx


----------



## Motherof2CA

Can I please Join you lovely ladies? I have two beatiful kids my DD is 10 and DS is 5. I had PCOS with my daughter so I was use to the metformin. We've been trying for our third for about a year and a half. My doctor did my day 21 labs and my progesteone was literally 0.5 so off to clomid I start. Never taken it before. Also thru my work i have access to infertility so she set me up with a specialist to see if I wanna do IUi or IVF. I told my husband we will try this clomid and see if this works if not we will look into IUI or IVf. He is also getting tested. I went four months without a period took provera to jump start me last month so far bFN tests. Waiting for AF so I can start clomid.


----------



## SarahLou372

k4th said:


> :hi: babylaw. Good luck this cycle!!
> 
> Braven - 11lbs is amazing in such a short time. Well done!! Hope you're back ttc very soon!
> 
> Nimbec & sarahlou - we only dtd once in my fertile window this month & it was two days before ov. Spent the rest of our time arguing sadly (ETA: about ttc. It was all getting too much :( ) I did have some ewcm that day & I had read that fertile cm around bd can be more important that which days you dtd so there's still a chance! (& btw it was the first time in 6 months is had proper ewcm - I thank taking evening primrose oil for that this cycle!)
> 
> Fern - I'm feeling good thanks :) & watching your chart eagerly. I really hope you can avoid all those ops too!
> 
> Buttercup - 10dpo today? Not long to wait now hun until your blood test then? Really hope your iui has worked this month.
> 
> Thinking of you all!! Sending some serious :dust: your way! :)

We also bed 2-3 days before I think.. :shrug: My cm was watery/EWCM

But we have also bed today at CD 17 Yay finally!!! :happydance:....:haha:
So we bed CD 3,4,6,7,8, Twice CD 10 And once both CD 11 12 & 17 sadly OH was really poorly CD 13,14,15 & 16. OPK'S positive CD 14 With clear blue and CD 16 Cheapie :shrug:


----------



## Fern81

Motherof2CA said:


> Can I please Join you lovely ladies? I have two beatiful kids my DD is 10 and DS is 5. I had PCOS with my daughter so I was use to the metformin. We've been trying for our third for about a year and a half. My doctor did my day 21 labs and my progesteone was literally 0.5 so off to clomid I start. Never taken it before. Also thru my work i have access to infertility so she set me up with a specialist to see if I wanna do IUi or IVF. I told my husband we will try this clomid and see if this works if not we will look into IUI or IVf. He is also getting tested. I went four months without a period took provera to jump start me last month so far bFN tests. Waiting for AF so I can start clomid.

Welcome Motherof2. Hope your wait goes by fast!


----------



## nimbec

Welcome motherof2 :) 

So I am clearly a poas ahollic as tonight I have laid out on the toilet shelf 1 opened ready to go pregnancy test, 1 cup to pee incase test is faulty & a one step cheapie test too! So I guess I'm not making it to 12 dpo before testing ....pmsl!! I have such rubbish will power &#128551; 

Night all x


----------



## Girly123

Well you waited until 11dpo which isn't bad at all so don't worry about it. I hope it is a positive for you. Keep us updated xx


----------



## babylaw720

I knew FF was wrong! This morning it took away my O again, but I had a lot of ewcm so I took an opk tonight and it was definitely positive! and because I'm a poas addict and waiting for my dh to get home from work, I took another one a few hours later and still positive! Fingers crossed!


----------



## nimbec

Oooh babylaw FX for you - get bding :) ! 

Well BFN for me - I never learn they still hurt as much and i still hold them under the light straining to see if i can see anything but nope this is properly stark white so i now need to get my head around moving on as this is the end of the ttc road for me. absolutely gutted doesn't even come close to how i feel today :( :( :( :( i know it 'could' happen still but its very unlikley so i will now just wait for AF to come next week :(


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - :hugs: so so sorry it was a bfn. I've pm-ed you :hugs:

Babylaw - go get busy! & good luck :)

:hi: motherof2. Good luck on your clomid journey. My 50mg side effects weren't too bad - mostly just hot flashes. Hope you don't get too many either. 

Sarahlou - glad you got an extra bd in. Good luck this month :)


----------



## Girly123

Nimbec sorry it was a BFN. I know how hard it is seeing the white and no line. Hugs hun.

Babylaw defo get BDing and good luck hunnie.

My temp went up this morning so still looking good for ovulation. Is it possible for progesterone to increase urination? I woke up at 6 to take my temp as normal then went to the loo. Then woke up at 8:30 desperate for the loo. I am not someone that drinks a lot of goes to the loo much at all. I didn't drink anything between 6 and 8:30 either. Nipples are sore which is a sign of ovulation for me as well so that is good. Feeling sick this morning but think it is the stupid metformin xx


----------



## nimbec

Thanks everyone :) 

Girly I would say you definitely ovulated! Not heard of P inc loo trips but I do know that clomid can give u pregnancy symptoms in the 2ww and that is a pg symptom so could be that? Just a thought!


----------



## Girly123

Nimbec that would make sense. It is defo too early for any actual pregnancy symptoms. I always steer away from symptom spotting but the frequent weeing this morning was hard to ignore lol.

I have my hopes way too high this month as the first month I have actually ovulated in years, potentially 12 years. Please please please be our month xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Nimbec I am so sorry about you bfn hun. We all know exactly how much it hurts and my heart truly goes out to you. Hoping that you still get some good news later in the week or if not, that you can find a way back to your peace. And who knows what next year may bring. I really hope for a restful, happy and blessed Christmas time for you and your family (that goes for all the ladies on here!)

Girly - IMO 99% of what we feel for the first two weeks after ovulation is just due to progesterone. I have heard that progesterone can cause frequent urination, in fact it is one of the side effects of provera (progesterone!). Having said that - hopefully it means that you did ovulate and that you are feeling the progesterone effects! Yay for another temp rise!

I have started ttc 11 years ago (for a few years, on and off), went on b/c due to endo, stopped b/c again this year March to officially start ttc again. I have never really symptom spotted before August this year, which was the first time I started ttc with medical help, clomid, ff, temping, opk's and ttc forums. For the first two months I went ballistic with the symptom spotting and after spending a wasted day yesterday reading threads and googling symptoms, I realized that I was getting obsessed again! Had a sobering moment, prayed, and woke up this morning feeling at peace. I know that I am most likely not pregnant. And the more I read the more I realize that ss (for me at least) does more harm than good; I have not had any consistent cycle symptoms for the past 7 cycles! It literally changes every month but still I am not preggies. So must logically concede that any post-o effects is MORE likely to be just due to post-o hormones! Sometimes it feels like I am walking on eggshells to maintain the fragile peace that I have made with infertility.:wacko:

Having said that; I am really feeling progesterone effects this month (although we will find out the truth of _that_ thought tomorrow when I get the b/w results). Might just be overworked and exam stress exhaustion. Constipated, very emotional (cried this morning at a story that my dad told about an essay he wrote as a child?), very very exhausted (but am always tired lol). No sore bbs just faintly sore nipples (since 1dpo).

I might not test early anymore, scared that a bfn makes me lose even more focus before this important exam... Might just wait until next Sunday (15dpo) to test if temps are still up. I know I will be OK even though I will probably be sad...

Yay Babylaw for that OPK! Happy bding :)

Buttercup and Pinkee are you guys still hanging in there? By this time next week our tww will at least be over! x

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## nimbec

Ugh Fern I totally understand how you feel I also know that ss gets me nowhere and I have this awful hope that I maybe every cycle and I balance that with not being and OMG when will I ever learn?! I have the upmost respect for you if you hold out to 15dpo I wish I could be stronger as the bfns really hurt at least by not testing there is a few more days of 'hope' . Really hope it's your turn & of course the exam goes well!! 

Hi everyone else hope your ok?!


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec I might give in and test the day after my exam which will be 12dpo BUT since we probably didn't get any swimmers up "there" I think we will just rather get our hopes up for next month :) and only test if AF is late this month!


----------



## Girly123

Thanks fern yer let's hope it is the progesterone effects. I wish you luck for your testing and your exam. Sure it will go perfectly.

Sorry TMI!! Major bloating, gas and sick coming up to my mouth today (3 times). Tummy hurts and appetite isn't good. Does ovulation and progesterone do this? x


----------



## Pinkee

Still here, 10dpo and no testing, went to a college football game last night so kept my mind off things and I slept in super late. Feels good!

I'm so sorry nim. Why the end??


----------



## babylaw720

Nimbec- so sorry to hear about your BFN
Girly- goodluck this month!
Fern- I know how frustrating that can be to ss. I too have different symptoms every month except that every month I spot the day before af. Everyone says when you stop trying it'll happen, but atleast for me, with all the knowledge I have now about what "should" happen, it's hard not to "try"

Thanks everyone. OPK still positive this morning. Hoping that this month is our month.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone sorry I have been absent for a few days :hi: 

also sorry if it was the wrong thing to post congrats on this thread I was on my phone and didn't see the link at all :S my apologies! x I'm so glad you're hanging around k4th you have always offered such friendly advice :)

Fern I know exactly what you mean about SS, it drives me mad. I tell myself not to do it but I can feel myself doing it already! Been googling today! I have had achy ovaries since "O" I doubt thats a sign but I can't help but notice too many things! I need to shut off and forget about it. I'm not sure when I will test... I'm not sure when I O'd, so I feel I should wait until next weekend... but I'm not very good at waiting! :dohh:
with your lap & dye is there no chance of it being another day? I see what you mean baout not wanting to mess up ovulation, but I guess if it has to be done eventually.. maybe why not get it out the way? and like we said it might help give you a boost for the next month :) If I don't get my BFP this month I will have to have a hycosy too, I really don't want to but I feel like I have to do it and get it over and done with you know :( it feels like a wasted month but I guess we will look back and say "I'm so glad I did that/got it out of the way" (if we have to :winkwink:)

I'm very interested to hear your positive feedback about evening primrose oil I don't know much about it, what cd are you supposed to take it? My EWCM has disappeared since taking clomid and I used to get it on/off throughout cycle (apparently common in PCOS? always trying to ovulate) 

Nimbec sorry to hear BFN :hugs: I am still crossing my fingers and toes for you xxx

babylaw good luck :happydance: get Bding :happydance:

Sarahlou - good luck too, I think as long as you are BDing regularly ish then you are giving it a good chance. And if you ovulated then hopefully you will again next month so all hope is not lost you know? :hugs: The month I fell pg with my daughter (on a break from clomid and TTC I should add, being someone who didn't seem to O without it) I think we hardly DTD at all and had no idea what day I was ovulating or anything.

girly - so hard not to SS isn't it, crossing my fingers for you xxx


----------



## SarahLou372

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Been having period like cramp but mild/dull since yesterday.. and lower back pain too today, feels like bloated presure :shrug:


----------



## Girly123

Sarah Lou we are at the same point in our cycle I have just realised and I had the same bloating feeling yesterday. 

Major temp spike this morning, not sure if it may be a one off as it is so high but we shall see x


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - thanks! I'd feel a bit lost if I didn't keep in touch with my clomid buddies tbh :) I took evening primrose oil capsules from a supermarket. They were 1000mg & I took them every day until ov. I think epo can cause some cramping so you're supposed to stop after ov is confirmed. I wouldn't say I had an abundance of ewcm but other months I would have missed ov based on cm alone & last month was much more obvious. 

Hope everyone else is ok today! Buttercup are you having a blood test today? If so good luck!! To everyone in the tww - I hope it passes quickly. & to everyone waiting to O - hope it happens soon :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Morning ladies

9dpo here and nothing to report! Progesterone symptoms seem to have gone for now. Just have to focus and study for 2 more days but I'm finding that even harder than the tww at the moment. I can only have the lap&dye on a Thursday (my dr's only elective surgery day). If there is the smallest chance I am pregnant she doesn't want to do it this Thursday because it will definitely harm an (un)probable embrio. Then the next Thursday 27 Nov she is already fully booked for procedures, the next available slot is 4 Dec. And YES I just want to get it over with. Maybe we should just use condoms next cycle so that there will be no possible pregnancy that can be harmed!

From what I've read progesterone relaxes your smooth muscles. That includes the muscles in your uterus so that they don't contract; and also to aid implantation. BUT it relaxes all your other smooth muscles as well... including the digestive tract. So food moves along more slowly which can lead to nausea, bloating, gas, indigestion, constipation etc. I threw up both last cycle and this one (TMI sorry!) but it was from different types of food. Apparently, twinging ovaries after O can be due to the growth of the corpus luteum. The weirdest for me this month was probably the sore legs and back but that is also over. And LACK of sore bbs. Just faintly sensitive nipples.

I don't want to sound like a know-it-all hahaha just sharing what I've read and my personal opinion.... told you I'm an obsessed "researcher"!

The evening primrose oil: Took 3 1000mg capsules daily, not even for the whole follicular phase and have literally NEVER had so much EWCM :) should have been another giveaway that I was about to o, right?:haha:

Nimbec are you OK hun? :hugs: And how are you K4th?

OK so who is testing when? Buttercup and Pinkee, are you testing in this week? I seem to remember you (Buttercup) telling me that you are going for betas on Thursday? Lace&pearls, SarahLou and Girly you girls will be right behind this lot of testers?

Babylaw keeping fx for ovulation soon!! And Motherof2 that things are going well over there x

MrsMcCurdy &Mommasboys hopefully gearing up to ovulate? :) Weird to think sometimes that life goes on while we count it in CD's or DPO's!

This is me procrastinating instead of studying... :blush: Will update when I get all the lab test results back today/tomorrow!

xxxxx Have a great week all!


----------



## Pinkee

Oh I broke down and tested at 3pm today. Slight line.. a REAL squinter. I will try and hold off another day or two.

I've done bit all my nails off.


----------



## Fern81

Pinkeeeeee! Please post a pic if you can so that we can see that line!??

Wellllll, dr hasn't looked at DH's SA results yet, receptionist says the numbers look normal to her lol. And no progesterone results for me today... will try again tomorrow.... wondering if I shouldn't just try and move the lap to 4 December in any case :/ or try an early test tomorrow morning 10dpo. What do you ladies think?:shrug:


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Fern ugh why do the dates always fall like this?!! I understand the desperation to do it this cycle but if there is a risk you could e preggo maybe its worth waiting till Dec - it will be here before you know it! Only you know how you feel tho - i certainly wouldn't blame you for doing it now!! You have waited long enough.

Pinkee love to see your squinters...how many dpo are you?

Well as for me i had some very teasing Evap lines today - i only have cheapies left & they gave me a lovely wide GREY line grrrrr dipped several to make sure and they are 100% negative - hey ho! Interestingly hubby seems to be keen to do the IVF now....i am booking myself in for an HSG to see if tubes are blocked in the next few weeks - this would explaine a few things. If they are then at least we know we have to do IVF if we want another child, if not - well i'm not sure what we will do! We had decided no to IVF in Jan due to money stresses but we both seem to be leaning towards it now....i just need the HSG results and then we can make a plan. I have had it confirmed that i cannot have anymore clomid/fermera as i have had 12 rounds in 3 years, they say 12 is maximum in a life time as its shown to increase risk of ovarian cancer if you do more....so only thing left is natural (i don't o alone very often so buggared!) or IVF! I seem to have my head in a better place today thankfully!!

Oh i ordered EPO and flax oil yesterday too!!

Hi k4th - i will reply to your message once Harrison is napping! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all hanging on in there!!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yes, I'm just waiting to see IF I O this cycle, without clomid and all. But I also have a temp job for the next 6 weeks to keep my mind busy and off ttc so much. But I am so excited that my appt is THIS Thursday!!! 
Good luck y'all!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Girly123- your chart looks amazing!! I'm anxious to see what the results are when you test!


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning ladies,

Hope everyone is feeling and doing well. 

afm: I'm 13 dpo and today is cd29. AF is due 19th or 20th. My boobs are sore and I feel extra grumpy:shrug:. I go in on 11/20 for betas if AF doesn't arrive. I cant shake this funk I'm in, this is the 4th week and its draining:cry:. Although my temps are up they drop within 24-48 so I'll just have to wait it out - no testing for me. I just have that feeling I'm out this month :(. If bfn, I plan to enjoy the upcoming holidays and birthday, regroup and consult with doctor about my options.

I was really down last week because someone I know who never wanted kids is now pregnant and baby due very soon and it just makes me wonder if it will ever happen for me or should we just forget about it:shrug:


----------



## Pinkee

So I guess I was wrong about my Dpo, I had thought I would be 11 dpo today but I was counting my +opk day :wacko:

So officially I am 10dpo and here is this mornings squinter 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test338716


----------



## Pinkee

Fern- I would take a later appt! Just in case.
Nim - Ah That's is understandable , in the states they move you to injectables before ivf. 

Buttercup - Oh I know that feeling to Well, made my hands shake in fury when my brother told me his gf of 4 months was pregnant.


----------



## k4th

Pinkee said:


> So I guess I was wrong about my Dpo, I had thought I would be 11 dpo today but I was counting my +opk day :wacko:
> 
> So officially I am 10dpo and here is this mornings squinter
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test338716

I am usually rubbish at squinters. Everyone says they see something & I'm like "nah". But I can def see something on yours!!! Hope it progresses & becomes a nice pink line in the next day or so!


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls.

Kath it is nice to still see you on this thread. You are a great support to us and have lots of great advice so we neeeeedddd you lol. I do have a question actually. Did you feel anything u think may have been implantation? I was lieing in bed talking to my hubby and stretched my arms up and had a really sharp stabbing pain in my uterus area. Only last a few seconds really then gradually died off. It was enough to make me stop and put my hand on the area. Very random lol. I may be wishing for no reason though.

Fern not long until you can test now eeekkk. Baby dust your way. I am not sure on advice for the procedure but what ever you decide good luck hun.

Pinkee it sounds like a positive. Are you doing another tomorrow morning? Have you got a pic? Exciting.

Nimbec, evaps majorly suck. Are you testing again tomorrow? Good luck Hun.

Mrs McCurdy thanks I will have to see what my temp does tomorrow. I honestly don't think I have ever had a temp as high as today's. I do have a sore throat. Have had it a few days and wonder if it could be something to do with that. I am not Ill otherwise though.

Buttercup try not to be down. Easier said than done I know. You aren't out until AF actually shows so still a chance. I know what you mean about it being hard seeing others pregnant, especially when they never even planned it. Life just isn't fair at all.

AFM well my nipples are still sore, major headache (that isn't abnormal for me though tbh), less bloating today which is good. Appetite seems to be back. No real other symptoms as such. Got blood test tomorrow to confirm ovulation. Would be shocked if they say I haven't after today's temp though lol. 

Anyone here that has been pregnant or has children ... Did you feel implantation at all? Thanks x


----------



## Fern81

Pinkee I can also see something! Keep us updated! :)

Thanks for the advice ladies. I think I will do an early test tomorrow, will probably be bfn and will solely be doing it to getting closer to an answer re the surgery... If bfn I think I will try to move the op to 4 Dec in any case. I'm cramping a bit so it might be PMS cramping starting and am super irritable; AF will probably start smack bang on Saturday but I just had to make a decision. And I know that if I have the procedure this Thursday without being 100% certain, I will always wonder if I hadn't MAYBE been pregnant. Rather wait 2 weeks and be sure! :) Then just use contraceptives before the procedure so that there is no possible pregnancy to worry about... might even ovulate only after 4 Dec so then no worries :)

Feeling better having made the decision. Please insurance allow me to move my procedure date!!!!

Buttercup hang in there hun only a few more days then you will know either way and be able to relax and enjoy Christmas and your birthday. I admire your strength for waiting for betas xx. 

Nimbec I am so glad you are feeling better! Have you considered any other types of treatment? 

My mom wants to gift me with acupuncture sessions for my birthday after this cycle BUT only if I don't use clomid that cycle lol she thinks clomid is not worth it (her opinion). Apparently that specific acupuncturist has a good track record with fertility patients but I have very little knowledge of the procedure and wondering if anyone else has tried it before?? My sister said that it might just relax me enough to help me ovulate naturally as the diagnosis earlier this year was anovulation due to stress :/. I think it will be interesting to see how my body responds to the super healthy eating that I'm still doing, exercise (as from next cycle again; have been too busy to really exercise this cycle), no clomid, lap & dye and acupuncture? Maybe? Will still decide!


----------



## Fern81

Girly123 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Kath it is nice to still see you on this thread. You are a great support to us and have lots of great advice so we neeeeedddd you lol. I do have a question actually. Did you feel anything u think may have been implantation? I was lieing in bed talking to my hubby and stretched my arms up and had a really sharp stabbing pain in my uterus area. Only last a few seconds really then gradually died off. It was enough to make me stop and put my hand on the area. Very random lol. I may be wishing for no reason though.
> 
> Fern not long until you can test now eeekkk. Baby dust your way. I am not sure on advice for the procedure but what ever you decide good luck hun.
> 
> Pinkee it sounds like a positive. Are you doing another tomorrow morning? Have you got a pic? Exciting.
> 
> Nimbec, evaps majorly suck. Are you testing again tomorrow? Good luck Hun.
> 
> Mrs McCurdy thanks I will have to see what my temp does tomorrow. I honestly don't think I have ever had a temp as high as today's. I do have a sore throat. Have had it a few days and wonder if it could be something to do with that. I am not Ill otherwise though.
> 
> Buttercup try not to be down. Easier said than done I know. You aren't out until AF actually shows so still a chance. I know what you mean about it being hard seeing others pregnant, especially when they never even planned it. Life just isn't fair at all.
> 
> AFM well my nipples are still sore, major headache (that isn't abnormal for me though tbh), less bloating today which is good. Appetite seems to be back. No real other symptoms as such. Got blood test tomorrow to confirm ovulation. Would be shocked if they say I haven't after today's temp though lol.
> 
> Anyone here that has been pregnant or has children ... Did you feel implantation at all? Thanks x

Crossed posts with you!

Am also loving your chart. Hun anything is possible and you have every right to be excited after struggling to ovulate for so many years! Everything crossed for you!!!!!


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Hey girls.
> 
> Kath it is nice to still see you on this thread. You are a great support to us and have lots of great advice so we neeeeedddd you lol. I do have a question actually. Did you feel anything u think may have been implantation? I was lieing in bed talking to my hubby and stretched my arms up and had a really sharp stabbing pain in my uterus area. Only last a few seconds really then gradually died off. It was enough to make me stop and put my hand on the area. Very random lol. I may be wishing for no reason though.
> 
> Fern not long until you can test now eeekkk. Baby dust your way. I am not sure on advice for the procedure but what ever you decide good luck hun.
> 
> Pinkee it sounds like a positive. Are you doing another tomorrow morning? Have you got a pic? Exciting.
> 
> Nimbec, evaps majorly suck. Are you testing again tomorrow? Good luck Hun.
> 
> Mrs McCurdy thanks I will have to see what my temp does tomorrow. I honestly don't think I have ever had a temp as high as today's. I do have a sore throat. Have had it a few days and wonder if it could be something to do with that. I am not Ill otherwise though.
> 
> Buttercup try not to be down. Easier said than done I know. You aren't out until AF actually shows so still a chance. I know what you mean about it being hard seeing others pregnant, especially when they never even planned it. Life just isn't fair at all.
> 
> AFM well my nipples are still sore, major headache (that isn't abnormal for me though tbh), less bloating today which is good. Appetite seems to be back. No real other symptoms as such. Got blood test tomorrow to confirm ovulation. Would be shocked if they say I haven't after today's temp though lol.
> 
> Anyone here that has been pregnant or has children ... Did you feel implantation at all? Thanks x

Thanks Girly!

I've been pregnant before but each time it was a surprise and I wasn't paying any true attention to anything until I AF was 4-5 weeks late.

good luck to you!


----------



## Girly123

Pinkee I can defo see something as well. I so hope it is your month and that line gets darker for you.

Fern I am glad you have made the decision and hope that ur insurance is all ok with the change of date. Thanks for the luck. This cycle I can't stop looking at my chart lol. Never seen it like it is. I have never wished time away so much lol xx


----------



## k4th

Girly - At 8dpo I had some really deep, intense cramping for about 3 hours which might have been implantation. Felt deeper than AF cramps & then I had AF cramps for a few days. With dd I had the same deep intense cramps but at 12dpo. So maybe :shrug:

Fern - glad you've got a plan!!

Buttercup - good luck for thurs! 

Nimbec - I'm still thinking of you & have everything crossed that you're a late implanter!!


----------



## Girly123

Thanks for the reply K4th. Only another 9 days to wait. Come on time lol x


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Thanks for the reply K4th. Only another 9 days to wait. Come on time lol x

Hope it doesn't drag too much :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you ladies :flower:

Been having the same crampy heavy feeling today feel werid... tired lately too.. but I still have lower back aches too, Lost my wanting for food today to not been hungry, felt sick on and off today.. and just went to the loo and found some strange cm.. Loads of it was on my finger creamy type of cm but milk white! Sorry tmi :blush::blush:


----------



## Mommy_DK

Hi girls!

I'm 24 will be 25 in January and dh and I have 3 beautiful loving babies together ,TTC #4 ! We've been married for 6 yrs, he is 40. We have both done a load of fertility testing including sperm count and folli count and everything checked out normal except the dr suspect anovulation so he is prescribing clomid for me in March! Since DH has a high sperm count and I have plenty of eggs I am hoping we have success with our first round. 

Anyone else had anovulation and get pg first round with clomid? 

Thanks for starting this club I love reading everyone's stories /experiences , really helps me feel not so alone :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Welcome Mommy_DK!

Hope everyone is doing great.

I couldn't test this morning, chickened out! I am 99% sure it's going to be a bfn and have no desire to stare at another negative. BUT managed to move the lap & dye to 4 Dec. No blood results or SA results available yet but now we can just relax. I'm not going to test early, will just wait to see if AF is late. 

Just found out my sister is pregnant with her 2nd, again in the first month of stopping b/c, with pcos! I'm very happy for her as both DH and I really love her first child (she is the substitute for our own kids!). So one more baby is just double our joy. When she said that they will be trying again I was a bit nervous as to how I would feel if she fell pregnant right away again (thought I would be sad for myself); but I'm happy.

We decided to definitely give clomid a skip next cycle. I still have 1 box left so will just take it the cycle after that one. Just want to enjoy our holiday, birthdays, anniversary and Christmas without spoiling it with too much stress. Will just do the lap&dye, probably go for the acupuncture, still eat healthy & exercise, and take temps to see if I can ovulate on my own. Then one cycle after that and then we are done!

xxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi all,

Well I think I'm out, bbt dropped - so I'm just waiting on AF. I'll be taking a break and maybe return next year. 

Wishing u all the best of luck!


----------



## Fern81

Just found out DH's SA is 100% normal yay so happy, one less thing to be concerned about :) Just had to share!


----------



## Fern81

Buttercup77 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well I think I'm out, bbt dropped - so I'm just waiting on AF. I'll be taking a break and maybe return next year.
> 
> Wishing u all the best of luck!

Hi hun, sending you a pm.

If you do take a break I am going to miss you sorely. But obviously I just want you to be happy and tranquil so if taking a break is what you need then go for it.

xxxxxxxxx :flower::hugs::friends:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :flower:

Buttercup i'm so sorry :cry: I totally understand how you feel, it doen't get any easier every time! I understand you needing a break - i am in a simular situation. 

Fern great news on hubby's swimmers! I'm pleased you moved your appt i think it makes the most sense - you never know you may not need it at all! Gosh it must be hard hearing the news from your sister - i'm so pleased that you are happy for he, but its such a hard thing to hear :hugs: I also won't be on any prescription meds this cycle - we can be buddies :) 

Welcome mommy_dk good luck - I actually fell pregnant first round of clomid a few years ago when trying for DS1 but sadly it was a chemical pregnancy, i then fell cycle 5 on Clomid and had my son. This time however I have had 6 more rounds and nothing. fx you get lucky!

Sarahlou & girly fx for you - how soon will you test? 

Pinkee any updates?? 

K4th I have tried to pm you but its saying your inbox is full.....i'm not ignoring you! 

As for me i'm spotting so witch will be full blown tonight bang on time - bitch!! So I phoned my clinic as i was instructed too to book in IVF dates (which i wasn't sure if we where doing yet anyway but wanted the dates!) and told them my HSG appt had come through for next week, they where so shitty with me....accused me of not phoning last cycle when i did - i actually spoke to the same woman!!! They where not nice & seemed very confused about my treatement plan, not helpful or warm towards me at all. SO I have decided that we will be moving clinics if we do go ahead with IVF I want to be somewhere that they are caring & considerate and helpful! The downside to this is the current clinic is a 3hr round trip away so the next nearest (which has a fab reputation) is a 4-4.5hr round trip away.....going to be a nightmare with scans etc.....UGH and the biggest question of all is - do we do it?! I can't have anymore clomid the only options are injectibles and natural bd but very expensive, IUI (which not recommended as hubbys sperm is great so not much different to natural or IVF. It is all so very stressful, i thought i had made peace with myself about not doing the IVF and moving forwards with my life but now i'm not so sure :( :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Just found out DH's SA is 100% normal yay so happy, one less thing to be concerned about :) Just had to share!

That's wonderful news!!!:hugs: and I'm so happy for you :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Buttercup i'm so sorry :cry: I totally understand how you feel, it doen't get any easier every time! I understand you needing a break - i am in a simular situation.
> 
> Fern great news on hubby's swimmers! I'm pleased you moved your appt i think it makes the most sense - you never know you may not need it at all! Gosh it must be hard hearing the news from your sister - i'm so pleased that you are happy for he, but its such a hard thing to hear :hugs: I also won't be on any prescription meds this cycle - we can be buddies :)
> 
> Welcome mommy_dk good luck - I actually fell pregnant first round of clomid a few years ago when trying for DS1 but sadly it was a chemical pregnancy, i then fell cycle 5 on Clomid and had my son. This time however I have had 6 more rounds and nothing. fx you get lucky!
> 
> Sarahlou & girly fx for you - how soon will you test?
> 
> Pinkee any updates??
> 
> K4th I have tried to pm you but its saying your inbox is full.....i'm not ignoring you!
> 
> As for me i'm spotting so witch will be full blown tonight bang on time - bitch!! So I phoned my clinic as i was instructed too to book in IVF dates (which i wasn't sure if we where doing yet anyway but wanted the dates!) and told them my HSG appt had come through for next week, they where so shitty with me....accused me of not phoning last cycle when i did - i actually spoke to the same woman!!! They where not nice & seemed very confused about my treatement plan, not helpful or warm towards me at all. SO I have decided that we will be moving clinics if we do go ahead with IVF I want to be somewhere that they are caring & considerate and helpful! The downside to this is the current clinic is a 3hr round trip away so the next nearest (which has a fab reputation) is a 4-4.5hr round trip away.....going to be a nightmare with scans etc.....UGH and the biggest question of all is - do we do it?! I can't have anymore clomid the only options are injectibles and natural bd but very expensive, IUI (which not recommended as hubbys sperm is great so not much different to natural or IVF. It is all so very stressful, i thought i had made peace with myself about not doing the IVF and moving forwards with my life but now i'm not so sure :( :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:

Hi Nimbec,

Thank you for your kind words. I am so heart broken because I know AF is coming. My husband wants to keep trying but this so draining and I'm not losing weight like I want due to these meds. Every time I say, I need a break he thinks I'm quitting because I'm frustrated. This is so hard because I don't want to give up but...idk. 

I truly understand switching clinics when you are not getting what you need. I had to do that earlier this year due to the staff being rude and the distance.


----------



## k4th

:hi: mommy_DK. Welcome to the club. 

Fern - I'm glad you feel happy for your sister. Not sure I would be as generous as you are being! Clomid has a long half life so there's every chance you could ov next cycle too. Keep those opks to hand but enjoying all those things you have planned sounds lovely too. & yay for the sperm count :wohoo:

Nimbec - my inbox isn't full. Very weird. I've deleted some of my sent items anyway so it might work now?? Sorry your clinic were horrible on the phone - you'd think they could manage some compassion or at least good manners!! I think if you're not comfortable with them it will be worth the longer trip for you. Is there anywhere nearby the second clinic that you could stay if you have to go in a couple of days in a row? Might be a nice excuse to go away with ds. So sorry :witch: is here. Sending you lots of hugs - it really sucks :( Gutted for you hun :hugs:

Buttercup - :hugs : :hugs: to you too. Sorry it looks like you might be out. It's so difficult to keep going month after month. We had a break over summer and it did help to get my head together a little. So hard though if your hubby wants to keep going. Either way it isn't an easy decision. Hope you can agree on something that feels right for you both. 

Sarahlou - I get cm like that after ov too. Excellent sign to confirm ov!! Keeping fx'd for you :)


----------



## Mommy_DK

Thanks for the welcome everyone! I am anxiously awaiting March to give the clomid a shot! I keep telling myself how could it fail at all if DH has a good count and I have lots of eggs and I'm still Fairly young? Ugh please let it work! I want my DS #2 and I want him now! Lol 

How's everyone else coming along? Anyone testing this month or waiting to try clomid ?


----------



## Girly123

Fern I am glad about your OH's swimmers and that you made a decision about your appointment.

Nimbec sorry they are being so off with you. I can understand why it is a hard decision about the IVF but do what your heart tells you hun, that's all you can do.

Buttercup sorry to hear off your temp drop. Stupid witch appearing and spoiling everything. 

Mummy_DK welcome to the group.

AFM - my temp stayed up again today which hopefully is a good sign. Had bad cramps this afternoon, similar to AF cramps but too early for those at 6dpo I think. It was strange as I went to the loo as it was the end of lunch (just a wee) and after the pains went. Very strange or coincidental lol. 

Work is arghhhhhh doing my f***ing head in. So badly wanted to quit today the stupid boss just demands too much and it means I can't do anything as well as I want, which I hate. I am trying hard to take everything he says with a pinch of salt as such and just think yes ok yes ok and then make do with the necessary tasks. He is just a hypocritical piece of s*** arghhhh. Sorry major rant. If the rest of the week is the same I am going to the GP next week and won't be afraid to ask for him to sign me off. It is an absolute joke now!!! X


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the support ladies

My sister and I am EXTREMELY close so that helps! I know I mentioned a month or two ago (when they just decided to start trying again) that I would be very sad for myself if she can fall pregs again and I can't, and I am a bit. But a lot has happened since. Breaking down over my cousin's pregnancy was the catalyst for making peace with infertility, again; and that has helped me accept a lot. Both DH and I have (separately) been through TERRIBLE stuff in our pasts and both of us had to learn through Biblical counseling etc, how to get our mindset OK and cope with the horrors that life can dish out. It has been a very long journey for both of us to heal from our separate traumas but we have learned invaluable life lessons including how to *not* let anything destroy us as individuals. So I think that has helped me a lot in getting my joy back and focusing on what we have to be grateful for again. Those days after breaking down and crying so much I just knew I had the option of this ttc business drowning me... or me surviving. (Been there before!!!)

Kind of good to think that the lessons that I learned from crappy past experiences are positively influencing my future. It's definitely not always easy and I get really down A LOT but at least I feel that life will carry on....

Sorry about the essay but I always feel better when I write these things down :blush:

K4th I had an image of you today having twins :)

Yay Nimbec I would love to have a non-chemical buddy lol...and when are you doing the HSG? I feel so sorry for you hun that you are stuck with a rude clinic though :( Hope you get it sorted out. It is so frustrating when health care professionals seem to forget that they are working with HUMAN beings with emotions! So will you still be doing the HSG with them or doing everything with the new clinic?

How is every one else doing? Babylaw I had a peek at your chart and hope that your temps stay up! Girly same for you I am still LOVING your chart :) let us know when your b/w results come!

SarahLou I agree those do sound like proper post-O symptoms to me! Are you doing 7dpo progesterone tests?

Lace&pearls how is your tww treating you? Have you booked the hycosy yet? Hope you don't need it!

Pinkee I am so very very curious to hear from you! Have you tested again??

MrsMcCurdy GL for your appointment on Thursday! Wow how time flies.

Buttercup - lots of hugs again hun.

I am stressing A LOT about tomorrow's exam! I must say I didn't study nearly enough grrr; what with the tww going on! Wish I could write about the process of ttc, I think all of us can get a PHD in that right now! :amartass::

Have a good night ladies

xxxxx


----------



## Fern81

Crossed posts with you Girly.

Hope those were implantation cramps! And that you can somehow lessen the stress at you work hun. That sucks!!! 

Lots of hugs!


----------



## k4th

Fern - glad you feel better getting it all out. You are one strong lady!! A vision of twins though :shock: That would be something!!!

Good luck with your exam tomorrow!! :)


----------



## Girly123

Yes Fern good luck with your exam I wil be thinking of you xx


----------



## Pinkee

I wrote out such a long response and accidentally hit the back button and orally was erased. I got frustrated and took a nap.

But I will quickly say my lines were getting darker, and now lighter again...even with fmu. I was terrified of this and I'm pretty Sure it might be a Chemical 

Here's the last twelve hours, my camera is crappy so It's more prominent and pink colored in person.
 



Attached Files:







1416342619066_opt.jpg
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## nimbec

Fern good luck for tomorrow fx for you!! At least it will be over & done with no point worrying now as you have done everything you can. I take my hat off to you being able to study at all during tww! 

Pinkee those lines look good to me HCG only doubles every 24-48hrs so you wouldn't necessarily expect darker lines yet and the Middle one you may have had less concentrated urine. Can you ask for bloods to see the amount & check for doubling? Fx for you!


----------



## Pinkee

I just went loopy for nothing. I'm going to settle until I get in to see a doc.

Got a digital, positive. I caught the egg. Now to relax and hope it sticks.
 



Attached Files:







20141118_144654_opt.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

So today the cramping was not so bad but still had them a little bit and feels more like a heavy presure around that area... had lower back ache again and a upset tummy (runs).. felt a bit sick today too... at about 5pm lost all my energy and today not been anywhere had a relax day! And my skin is so spotty! :blush:

I have posted a picture of yesterdays cm at CD 19 so sorry tim ladies for the picture if you can help would be greatful :blush::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10346001_749961245051517_7222718610008783908_n.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lace&pearls

Pinkee yay! BFP congrats! :) I agree relax (easier said than done!) I think when I was pg with DD some of my subsequent lines were weaker/fainter. 

fern tww is ok thanks - going pretty slow! Do you know when you will test? I'm not really sure when AF is due but I think I will test at the weekend ( a bit early ) think May be due Monday but could be later as I had so many positive OPKs. I've still had the odd slightly achy ovary feeling but that's all, which I think is prob just coincidence tbh. Haven't booked hycosy yet... Hmm maybe I should? I might ring them tomorrow. My OH has just started getting Thursday afternoons off in his new job so I feel relieved knowing he can take me on those days I was really worried about having to ask a family member or something to drop me off at hospital who would want to know why I'm going etc. 
weirdly like you my sister and cousin were both pregnant! My sis had her baby a few days ago and we are very close too. I would have loved a small gap between our children and I think I was just a tiny bit jealous that my cousin will be expecting 6 months after my sis. I am happy for her but just would have liked the same but I am being unrealistic really. At least I am able to support my sis right now. :) 

sorry I wrote an essay! How is your tww fern? 

Sarah sorry I don't know much about CM didn't want to read & run though! X


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats pinkee!!!! 2 bfps in one month!! We're catching up!


----------



## Buttercup77

Moring ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well.

afm: today is cd31 and temp dropped so I know AF will arrive very soon. We plan to meet with RE on Monday to discuss another plan of action but I have decided whether I will take a break until the New Year. My husband says we shouldn't take a break and not to allow frustration or fear to halt things. I agree with him but getting bfn's month after month is draining and so disappointing. 

I will continue my detox for the remainder of this month and maybe until New Year to see how much weight I can lose so we can move on to ivf. I'd love to have some amazing news for my anniversary. I can only hope but remain realistic.


----------



## nimbec

Congrats Pinkee :) 

Mrs mccurdy your specialist apt is tomorrow? Good luck! 

No news here pretty down in the dumps :( temp dropped still spotting Af will be here today. Called to book my hsg but have to call tomorrow - it will be in the next 10days ...its on the NHS so not connected to the private clinic. On that front the new clinic where ment to call me back yesterday and didn't ...not a good start!! Ugh I'm so confused as to what to do!! I want the ivf but the money issue makes me feel sick!! Let's hope I get a natural bfp this cycle after my hsg!


----------



## nimbec

Sarahlou is ment to say I'm not a cm expert but looks creamy to me! Hope this helps but don't take my word for it ;)


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Yay for a bfp Pinkee! Congratulations and I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!:baby: Your first?

Buttercup - Whatever you guys decide, we will definitely be here to support you OR cheer you on from a distance if you do decide on a break! I will also still be doing the detox (with cheat days for birthday and Christmas of course :)) so I will be cheering you on in that regard as well. 

Nimbec - let us know when you are doing the hsg! And let's hope that is all it takes. Mine is on 4 Dec!

Lace&pearls - AF is due on Saturday for me and I don't really want to test before then because I hate bfn's... Will see how I feel but at the moment I'm thinking of waiting to see if my temps drop; maybe even waiting until Sunday. I kind of know that I'm not pregs in any case so would rather save my tests for next time. Let us know when you decide to test!

SarahLou - that looks like creamy CM to me which is PERFECTLY normal after O :). (You only need to be concerned if you start to experience vaginal burning/ bad itching, a bad smelling or an obviously grey/green discharge; that might indicate a vaginal infection which would necessitate a visit to the dr or pharmacy.)

AFM - exams are over! Was quite a hectic one; it was typed in the WRONG LANGUAGE! And the paper that was typed in English, was for the WRONG SUBJECT! :dohh: Pathetic!! Luckily I speak the language that it was typed in (it's my home language), even though I'm doing my studies in English. So I tried to translate the paper but some of the students weren't so lucky; not very many people in RSA can speak that language much less write exams in it. I wrote a complaint at the back of my exam and have no idea what is going to happen; if they are going to withdraw the exam or expect us to write another one or just adjust our marks or what! Urrghh but... I do believe I have written the last exam for my science degree! It's been 4 years' hard work and it's something I am proud of:happydance:

Tww wise - feel like AF is creeping up on me like a hungry lion. Dizzy, very irritated, cramps; all PMS signs for me. I expect spotting tomorrow, temp drop on Saturday and full-blown AF. I have arranged a party for Saturday though to celebrate my degree and birthday with friends and family! What my guests don't know is that the party has another purpose: to make me feel less sad about AF!! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls. Pinkee a huge congratulations that is fantastic news. So happy for you.

Fern what the???? In another language!! That is insane. I hope they don't make you all sit it again. That doesn't seem fair at all. Glad it is all over for you and enjoy your well deserved party on Saturday.

Today I haven't really had anything strange. A tiny bit of cramping but not as much as yesterday. When I was getting changed this evening I looked at my breasts in the mirror and noticed a blue vein on both breast. Fainter on my right one though. I don't think I have seen it before and I know it wasn't there a few days ago as I was checking them then as well. Strange. I know it can be a symptom of pregnancy but it is waaaaayyyy to early for symptoms like that. X


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks Fern!! Congrats on finishing your exams!! And enjoy that party, as it's well deserved, my friend!


----------



## k4th

Sarahlou - def creamy cm. Good luck!

Pinkee - congratulations :happydance:

Fern - exam in the wrong language??! As if exams aren't hard enough anyway!!! Hope they get it sorted. When should you get your results?

Buttercup :hugs: sorry about the temp drop :hugs:

Nimbec - how frustrating that the second clinic didn't call back. I suppose nobody has "responsibility" for you yet though. Maybe give them a second chance? IVF is so expensive & you need to feel 100% happy with them. I'm hoping your hsg really helps you out next cycle :hugs:

Girly - progesterone can boost your cup size. It's a great sign you had a strong ov!!!


----------



## babylaw720

Pinkee- Congrats!

Update on me..... officially in the tww, ovulation has been confirmed! (although the spike wasn't very high) hoping for my sticky bean.


----------



## Girly123

Temp drop this morning, I really hope this isn't a bad sign &#55357;&#56862; x


----------



## Fern81

Temps dropped and spotting started right on time. Just hoping AF doesn't arrive before Saturday otherwise 4 Dec (lap & dye) will be CD14 and possible ovulation... Hoping to ovulate after the procedure so that next month is not a total loss. I'm having lots of nightmares including the dr saying to me my tubes are completely shut and my uterus is full of holes :wacko: don't want to hear that there will never ever be a chance! 

2 more days of work (today & tomorrow) then I'm kind of on holiday. My students are done for the year; will only be teaching 1 short morning a week from next week till mid Dec, then only starting in January again. Looking forward to a long rest!

Have a good weekend ladies. Girly your chart still looks fine hun :) it wasn't a very big drop! And yay for tww babylaw x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yay for being done with finals fern!! 
I'm so nervous and scared about my appt in 4 hours that I can't sleep. Keep waking up to check the time and then not sleeping very well in between. Aye.... I'm glad I'm finally taking that step forward but I'm scared something really is wrong with me and that they're not going to be able to fix me... 
Wish me luck!


----------



## k4th

Hope your appointment goes well mrsmccurdy - make sure you are firm with them & get the help/tests you deserve/need :)

Fern :hugs: my anxiety soars before any medical appointment so I understand your feelings about it. They aren't going to "find" things - they are simply exploring what is already there. Only a slight difference - but I find it's enough to calm my nerves :flower:


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy I'm thinking of you hun!!!!!!! Let us know what the dr says xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Temps dropped and spotting started right on time. Just hoping AF doesn't arrive before Saturday otherwise 4 Dec (lap & dye) will be CD14 and possible ovulation... Hoping to ovulate after the procedure so that next month is not a total loss. I'm having lots of nightmares including the dr saying to me my tubes are completely shut and my uterus is full of holes :wacko: don't want to hear that there will never ever be a chance!
> 
> 2 more days of work (today & tomorrow) then I'm kind of on holiday. My students are done for the year; will only be teaching 1 short morning a week from next week till mid Dec, then only starting in January again. Looking forward to a long rest!
> 
> Have a good weekend ladies. Girly your chart still looks fine hun :) it wasn't a very big drop! And yay for tww babylaw x

I'm thinking of you and praying for you! positive thoughts!!:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning all,

Hope everyone is doing well.

afm: my temp is the same as yesterday 98.1 which is below the cover line. I had bw done today and will get results later on today. I already know I'm not pregnant as I can feel AF symptoms. I have a mini consult with doctor on Monday. 

I was weighed today and lost 8.9lbs which is shocking because I felt like I gained since taking clomid and ovidrel. The nurse mentioned I shouldn't have much to lose much more for ivf. I was a little shocked and really don't believe it. I don't want to get to too excited and then get disappointing news when I meet with the doctor on Monday:shrug:, ughhh


----------



## Fern81

Good job on the weight loss Buttercup! 9 pounds lost is a nice surprise!!!


----------



## Girly123

Congrats on weight loss Buttercup.

I got my blood test results back and progesterone was 59 so confirms the ovulation. Just hoping the sperm met the egg and then it implants ok xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks Fern and congrats Girly!! Keeping my fx'd for you!

Got the call, BFN for me, just waiting on AF. Every month I say I won't cry, and I do, ugggh


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 

Fern I so hope af holds off for you - well actually I hope she doesn't come at all ;) I understand how u feel tho I spot


----------



## nimbec

Sorry it posted before I'd finished! 

Spot too and know my body so well that I know it's over :( fx it's not tho! 

Buttercup I'm so sorry they never get any easier :( 
Girly great news about ov! 
Mrsmcurdy any news? Hope you had a good appt! 

Hi everyone else! :)


----------



## Pinkee

I've been lurking. 

Buttercup congrats on a big loss!

Girly- What day you plan on testing? FX. 

Babylaw FX for you too!

Fern How are you? This is actually by 2nd. My DS was a suprise when I was just 16. I was on bc for years until I wanted to ttc. I'm 30 now and hoping this actually sticks, I've had 3 losses since starting ttc in 2009.



Hi everyone else!


----------



## Eleison

Side effects on Clomid -- on the first cycle after ovulation date I had pretty intense bloating and constipation. On the three cycles since then, some bloating and twinging pain in the lower abdomen -- again after ovulation. My doc says that I have probably developed functional cysts.


----------



## Girly123

Well major temp drop so I think I am defo out now. Gutted!! X


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So my appt today went really great and was worth the wait and money!! I'm so glad I went, even without my obgyn's referral. She actually listened and we have a game plan that I'm very happy with. Going to take clomid again at 100mg days 3-7 since that seemed to make me ovulate and I'm having hormone testing and ultrasound as soon as I get the money. Have to admit it's rather costly but also really not bad compared to some prices I've seen. Anyway, if clomid doesn't result in pregnancy within 6 months or maybe less depending on if I keep Oing on it, then we will reevaluate and maybe try femara. I'm just so happy to have someone on my side that can help me get to the ultimate goal!! I just feel more confident now! And waaay less stressed! I almost feel down right giddy!!! :D


----------



## Girly123

Mrs McCurdy that is great news to have a new game plan that you feel positive about. Glad it went well x


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Nimbec I've spotted before AF every cycle since stopping b/c. Dr lead me to believe that it would stop once I was on clomid; so the first clomid cycle I mistook the spotting for AF... the 2nd cycle I mistook it for implantation bleeding (was very light then though)... now I know better lol. And had another temp drop so I'm definitely out. So..... Clomid-free & HSG buds for next cycle! :) Are you going to temp again to see if you maybe ovulate?

Girly - oh hun I don't think you're out yet. As far as I know it's not abnormal to have lower temps mid-luteal phase due to the co-secretion of estrogen by the corpus luteum. Hope that is all you are seeing! FX for a temp rise again tomorrow!

Pinkee - I'm so sorry for your previous losses. And I really hope that this one sticks hun!!

Buttercup I hope that you can relax this weekend, take care of yourself with AF and I hope your cramps are not too bad this time around!

MrsMcCurdy - that is wonderful news! We are cheering you on for sure! It's always empowering to have a definite plan x

AFM - Plan for this new cycle!
* Continue HFLC (banting) diet with 500ml green smoothie daily
* EPO 3 x 1000 mg daily until (hopefully!) ovulation
* BD at least EOD until O; with preseed (starting only AFTER lap&dye)! Hoping not to miss O again hahaha!
* Start exercising again on Monday when the worst of AF is over
* No clomid, but will still temp and maybe use the last 2 OPK's I have left
* Lap & dye 4 Dec
* Depending on diagnosis after lap&dye, might start acupuncture after. (Won't help to spend money on fertility acupuncture if there's something wrong anatomically that is causing irreversible infertility!)
* RELAX and enjoy the holiday. Read, garden and bake for DH a LOT! (k4th I'm probably going to be asking you for recipes!) And then of course the camping holiday in a nature reserve at the beach, woohoo!!!

Have a great weekend all. Despite AF I'm feeling fine, PMS is gone, cramps are better... and can't wait for the party tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies! 

Well i have my date for my HSG - next thursday! 2pm eek now i'm worried as its not exactly a pleasant procedure :wacko: Pleased i'm having it done tho as it may answer some questions for me. 

Fern yay for being clomid free, HSG & EPO buddies :haha: I am also going to BD every other day after my HSG too - with preseed! So all in all we are doing a pretty simular routine! Oh must not forget my dreaded Metformin...i've managed to up it to half tablet in the morning too without puking! so another week i will be brave and try a whole one again....on a day that i'm not busy as i may end up in the bathroom all day :growlmad: Regarding the spotting I have always spotted and my consultant said clomid will not change that, in actual fact it can make it worse as can think the lining...anyhow i wouldn't worry too much as long as its not too early in the tww. I can spot from 10dpo - 14dpo sometimes before AF appears! They say it can also be a progesterone issue BUT won't give meds for it over here unless you are doing an iui/IVF cycle. Glad you are looking forward to your party!! 

Does anyone find EPO gives them a headache? I took it las night and this morning for the first times and i have a horrid headache & i don't normally suffer from them.... 

Girly I agree you are def not out yet - have a look at my chart from July 2012 when i was pregnant with Harrison...i had a huge drop below the coverline!! It really doesn't mean anything unless it goes below the line so try to keep a bit of hope a while longer :hugs:

Pinkee sorry about your losses - hope this is a sticky bean! 

k4th how are you doing? 

mrsmcurdy great news - i'm also a lover of a plan! fx for you! 

Eleison welcome...i had those side effects too plus a whole array of other things...where are you in your cycle currently?


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for the info Nimbec! And GL with your HSG, yes just get it OVER and out of the way before ovulation. I have never suffered from headaches with EPO. Hope it goes away for you.

Am having an interesting idea... I just spoke to my prof re postgrad studies. He is very enthusiastic about medical/pharmaceutical microbiology; and I do have medical background from previous studies. My DH has also mentioned that I should do postgrad studies on "myself" as I constantly have my nose in some book or journal/article/website about my medical conditions including infertility. So I'm toying with the idea of maybe entering the field of medical microbiology and researching a microbiological link to infertility... Just a thought :) dreaming a bit! But who knows :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning all and Happy Friday!!

We AF has arrived with a vengeance. I'm just trying to make it through my work day so I can go home and crawl into bed. It's a shame but I had to unfasten my belt and jeans because the darn cramps!! 

An idea crossed myind last night. I'm going to ask my doctor if I can try Femera if I'm not quite ready for ivf. I don't think it could hurt. I'm nervous about my appointment on Monday but my discomfort is keeping me sidetracked.

Hope everyone is doing well and has a wonderful day!


----------



## Fern81

Uhhh Buttercup poor you! Hope you feel better soon! Take care of yourself; have some chocolate and keep warm hun x


----------



## k4th

Hi all!

I'm doing well thanks. Not much to report my end really :) the test is all exciting and then nothing else happens really. I've shared my news on Bnb but haven't told anyone else apart from hubby so it's all very low key. 

Fern - Your studies sound like a really interesting idea - and let's face it - you're doing the research anyway!! Good luck on your unmedicated cycle. I always temped on mine, but didn't get any ewcm and always ov'd late, if at all. So actually temping didn't help much really - but without it I never knew what was happening and that bugged me!

Nimbec - I didn't get headaches on epo either. It can affect hormones though. How much are you taking? I only took 1000mg but I can see fern is taking three times that. Glad your hsg is booked - I hope it sheds some light but equally hoping for good results for you!!

Buttercup - sorry AF arrived so harshly. I think the femera plan sounds good. When I researched it, it has fewer side effects than clomid. Including lower risk of OHSS and affecting cm. Has hubby come round to having a month off? 

Mrsmccurdy - excellent plan!! It's always nice to know the way forward. Good luck!!

Girly - :hugs: the others are right. You're not out until you're out. At any point until AF arrives fully you could implant & your temps could shoot up again. 

Sarahlou - how are you hun?


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm doing well thanks. Not much to report my end really :) the test is all exciting and then nothing else happens really. I've shared my news on Bnb but haven't told anyone else apart from hubby so it's all very low key.
> 
> Fern - Your studies sound like a really interesting idea - and let's face it - you're doing the research anyway!! Good luck on your unmedicated cycle. I always temped on mine, but didn't get any ewcm and always ov'd late, if at all. So actually temping didn't help much really - but without it I never knew what was happening and that bugged me!
> 
> Nimbec - I didn't get headaches on epo either. It can affect hormones though. How much are you taking? I only took 1000mg but I can see fern is taking three times that. Glad your hsg is booked - I hope it sheds some light but equally hoping for good results for you!!
> 
> Buttercup - sorry AF arrived so harshly. I think the femera plan sounds good. When I researched it, it has fewer side effects than clomid. Including lower risk of OHSS and affecting cm. Has hubby come round to having a month off?
> 
> Mrsmccurdy - excellent plan!! It's always nice to know the way forward. Good luck!!
> 
> Girly - :hugs: the others are right. You're not out until you're out. At any point until AF arrives fully you could implant & your temps could shoot up again.
> 
> Sarahlou - how are you hun?

Hi k4th, hope your are doing ok.

Since I have a mini consult with doctor on Monday I've decided to keep going for now. My husband does have a point. I am frustrated and scared and shouldn't allow this to overwhelm me. I am blessed to have the medical coverage and should take advantage of it. 

I'm not sure if my doctor will switch my meds to Femara since Clomid does help me ovulate. I've been doing some research and hear good things about it but concerned about it not being fda approved for infertility.


----------



## k4th

Buttercup - glad you've come to a decision & you're happy with it :thumbup: It will be interesting to hear what your consultant says about femera. Mine told me that fertility is a small market compared to the "cancer market" (his terms - not mine. I really don't like that phrase) so it's not worth the company behind it expanding the use. This is particularly true because one study suggested a higher rate of birth defects on femera - this has since been disproven (because femera has such a short half life it's out of your system before conception) but there's a high risk of being sued. So high risk + low sales = no approval application. 

& no I don't have shares in femera lol :haha: I just made sure I asked lots of questions about it when my consultant offered it. Just some extra info for you to consider :flower:

Good luck for Monday :flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

k4th said:


> Buttercup - glad you've come to a decision & you're happy with it :thumbup: It will be interesting to hear what your consultant says about femera. Mine told me that fertility is a small market compared to the "cancer market" (his terms - not mine. I really don't like that phrase) so it's not worth the company behind it expanding the use. This is particularly true because one study suggested a higher rate of birth defects on femera - this has since been disproven (because femera has such a short half life it's out of your system before conception) but there's a high risk of being sued. So high risk + low sales = no approval application.
> 
> & no I don't have shares in femera lol :haha: I just made sure I asked lots of questions about it when my consultant offered it. Just some extra info for you to consider :flower:
> 
> Good luck for Monday :flower:

Thanks, I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Girly123

Thanks girls. Been ill this last week just with a sore throat at first then voice went but felt ok and now it has developed into a full blown cough/cold and have headache last two days. Colds make us feel so bleugh and I hate it. 

Looking forward to a relaxing weekend. If my temp goes up tomorrow I will test on Sunday. If it doesn't then I will assume I am out this cycle I think x


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies I need your help today please.... :cry:

So I am CD 23 and 9dpo today and I have noticed some spotting when I got out of bed this morning!! I was white but a tiny bit of a plae pink tint too it.. I thought this is great news :thumbup:

But...... at lunch time I all of a sudden felt wet down there so I went to the loo and wiped and there were a load of EWCM type cm but it was a funny colour.. sort of pinkish/borwnish/baige colour ome was white but very little.. I have no pain just funny heavy pressure feelings down below.. like different from af pains... more like twinges and pinching, I have had heartburn today to and just a slight mild headache... Yesterday at 8dpo I wa so tired all day it was unbelieveable.. and lower back pains, loss of appitie and the same bloated feeling down below.. :shrug:

I have posted some images.. which by the way ARE... TMI I feel embaressed about them but im worried.... :cry:

Please excuse me.... :blush::blush:

I didnt manage to take a picture of the first time I had it as it was 5am this morning but it was quite simlar to the last picture I poted here... the first image is the wet feeling I said about above at lunch time and second was at tea time and the third was about an hour ago.. Sorry... :cry::blush:
 



Attached Files:







10349064_751546531559655_2197682845051277904_n.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 4









1604444_751548661559442_231177952434661681_n.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 2









10262088_751564031557905_5791239818600086113_n.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lace&pearls

MrsMcCurdy glad to hear your apt went so well! :happydance:

Buttercup so sorry to AF is being a total bitch! hope you feel better soon. Lots of warm drinks & ibuprofen? xxx 

Fern and Nimbec I will be clomid free and having a HSG next month too! please let us know how you get on xx I am v nervous about HSG are you guys? I haven't booked it yet as the hospital is so hard to get through to! 

Girly I hate having a cold it's rubbish :( lemsip? :coffee:

Sarahlou I'm sorry I don't want to read & run but not sure, maybe some spotting from taking clomid? is it possible it's implantation bleed? some of the other girls just said they had spotting on clomid though. 

k4th how are you feeling any nausea or anything? are you finding it hard to keep it in? :) 

AFM I tested this morning BFN, I don't really know exactly when AF is due but last month my cycle was 32 days, today is cd29 so if it's the same length It would show by now wouldn't it?... that being said the previous month was 34 days. My OPKs were v confusing this month so I'm not sure. I don't think I will consider Af "late" unless I get past Tue or Wed maybe even. But I'm sure I will be POAS before then! lol 
I think I'm out this month to be honest (or maybe keep telling myself that so i won't be disappointed when I am IYSWIM?)


----------



## Pinkee

@sarahlou Looks like AF breaking through
Mine looked like that only very gelatin texture after a round of clomid. I had terrible mood swings at the same time too


----------



## Girly123

Sarahlou I think it could be the start of AF as well hun. I hope it isn't though.

My temp went back up today so I am happier again. If it stays up I think I will test in the morning, can't wait any longer lol xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Girly I really hope that was implantation!!! SO exciting! If you do test and get a bfn it might just be too early after implantation to get hcg up, but gl with the next few days and whenever you decide to poas!!!

K4th glad to hear everything is still going well :) we are privileged to share in your happy news!

Nimbec, lace&pearls (and MrsMcCurdy if I'm correct?) interesting that we are all doing a clomid-free cycle, albeit for different reasons. Am curious to see what will happen this month.

Lace&pearls just make sure to schedule your procedure for a time when you haven't ovulated yet. I'm very scared for mine; scared to find out what is going on and also really scared of anaesthesia. I'm having full anaesthesia since I will also be having the laparoscopy.

AF cramps are back and really bad. Thanks heavens we live in an era of tampons and strong pain killers :wacko:


----------



## k4th

Girly - if you're feeling ill that could easily affect temps. Try not to get too anxious about them & good luck with testing!!

Sarahlou - it looks a bit like when my AF started on clomid. I'd have a day of brown cm/discharge. Then a day of red spotting & then usually AF would show. You're not out until it's a red flow though hun :hugs:

Lace&pearls - I haven't had many consistent symptoms. Sore bbs & I threw up once on Thursday. ( but that might just have been from too much cake : blush: ). Good luck with testing - if you do a ff chart search you'll see lots of people doing very early tests get a :bfn: before a :bfp: hope you're one of them :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

I tested this morning and surprise surprise :bfn:

Well just my body playing tricks and nothing new really :cry::cry:

I used a very sensitive pregnancy test that measures at 5mui and as white as a sheet :bfn: Cant even start clomid cause its not a proper af flow... So upset & angry 

Its OH fault he got the bug and we missed 5 days of beding right in my fertile window :cry::cry:


----------



## k4th

Aw sarahlou :hugs: te thing is hun that you can do everything right - eat well, exercise, take your supplements, bd every day through your fertile window & still get a :bfn: I know it's hard but don't blame hubby :hugs: it can take more than one cycle for everything to fall into place. Take care of yourself for the next few days. It takes some time to find the strength to face your next cycle :hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Fern you need to tuck up and eat some yummy treats with a Christmas film and that will make you feel better. Hope the cramps aren't too bad hun.

Sarahlou sorry for BFN but try not to blame hubby as he would have done his thing if he could. It is horrible being ill. Stay strong together and maybe December will be your month. I will be crossing my fingers full on AF comes soon (if not a late BFP of course) so you can start clomid.

Thanks for the support girls. I worry tomorrow may be too early but I don't want to test on a weekday morning before work as I will either feel too down if BFN or so stupidly excited I would want to be with my hubby if BFP.

If tomorrow is negative then I will wait until next weekend, maybe Friday evening before I test again as will be very late for AF then x


----------



## Arohanui

Hello, 

I'm new to baby and bump, and fairly new to clomid (and it's lovely side effects!)

I'm 34 and have been TTC for about 3years. I'm on day 25 on my first cycle of clomid 50mg. 

Did any of you have long and/or irregular cycles before starting clomid and has taking it affected your cycles? The reason I'm asking is my cycles ranged from 30days to 39days when I wasn't ovulating, so I've no idea when ovulation would be if clomid works as I don't know how long my cycle will be. I had a progesterone blood test on day 21 and have another booked for day 28.

Did any of you find clomid regulated your cycles so you were able to pinpoint ovulation more accurately?

Any clomid advice appreciated!


----------



## k4th

:hi: arohanui

I had very long cycles before clomid - could be up to 100 days :( my norm on clomid was around 35 days give or take. I never got cycles so regular than I could pinpoint ov by dates alone. I did cheap opks everyday to predict O & confirmed by taking my bbt every morning before getting up - I plotted my temps on fertility friend. Do you temp or use opks? It might be worth having something to backup your ov timing. 

Good luck & hope your side effects aren't too bad. This group is great for support - a bunch of fab ladies!! You're very welcome here :)


----------



## Arohanui

Hi K4th,

Thank you!

I was using other ways to try to identify ovulation with very confusing results until I found out I wasn't! I think I'll try again with my second round of clomid, when (hopefully) I will be able to make some sense out of my temp and opk. (I'm feeling like the first round probably won't work so I'm looking forward to round 2 now I know what to expect on clomid).

To be fair, my side effects have really subsided in the last 10 days , so I'm feeling pretty good now, but I'll take any side effect if it means I can have a bfp &#128525;

It's great to find a little lifeline like this to others that have already gone through or are going through the same thing. I have so many questions, but I'm going to read through the thread as I'm sure there are a lot of answers in there!

Looking forward to hearing how everyone is going over the next few months &#128512;


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Buttercup I forgot to say that I am right here to support you even though it is scary to do a new cycle - we all are! Whatever you decide hun xx Hope Monday's appointment sheds some light on your situation!

Arohanui - you are very welcome here!!! My experience with clomid cycles: 
*1st cycle: took 50mg CD5-9, day 20 blood tests my progesterone was 3 so dr said I didn't ovulate. But I had a 35 day cycle so I think if I did ovulate it would have been later than CD 20. Didn't temp or use OPK's; was a very confusing cycle.
*2nd cycle: started 100mg clomid the day before AF started in properly, because I mistook spotting for proper AF. Temped, observed CM and used OPK's which confirmed O on day 16. Luteal phase was 13 days long. Still had spotting 2 days before AF but much lighter this time around. First month using fertilityfriend - awesome.
*3rd cycle: 100mg clomid CD3-7. Temped every day and observed CM which confirmed O on CD22.Did progesterone b/w 7dpo but still awaiting results. Luteal phase was 12 days and I spotted 1 day before light AF started.

So all in all clomid has not regulated my cycles BUT I didn't take it on the same days each time and also not the same mg's. Temping and using OPK's (specifically using fertilityfriend) has really changed my ttc journey a LOT since I am now much more aware of what is going on during my cycle. I would definitely recommend it xx


----------



## Arohanui

Thanks Fern81, just downloaded fertilityfriend!


----------



## Buttercup77

Welcome Arohanui, 

Clomid does help some people. I don't have irregular cycles, just don't ovulate but Clomid has caused my AF to be heavier and more intense cramps. 
Wishing u lots of luck on your ttc journey!:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Thanks, Fern! Today is cd2 and I'm feeling emotional and kind of low. 

Hope all is well with you. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Pinkee

Arohanui- welcome! I normally had cycles from 35 days and started clomid Days 5-9 and it extended my cycle by a week to three . I bumped it up by myself days 3-9 and got my first +opk ever on cd17.


----------



## SarahLou372

This strange spotting has stopped when I got up this morning.. o only had the ones I have posted in the pictures it never got worse than in the pictures... Now im confused.. :shrug::wacko:


----------



## babylaw720

Buttercup- sorry to hear about af.... but fx for your appt this week! I hope it goes well for you
Girly- your chart looks good! hope it's implantation. It still could be too early for testing, so after tomorrow, waiting for the weekend isn't a bad idea. However, I am a poas addict myself, so that can be hard. Sometimes I test at random times of the day on the totally wrong days just because...
Lace&pearls- Don't lose hope yet, it still could be too early. Fx for you!
Fern- sorry about af, she can be a real witch can't she?

As for me..... trying my hardest to avoid ss. also trying my hardest not to poas because it would definitely be bfn at this point. This wait is unbearable! Praying that this month is the month and I won't have to start my clomid cycle....


----------



## Girly123

Well a BFN for me this morning but it isn't really a surprise as is early and my temp has gone down yet again. So now I am feeling more prepared for AF to show in the next 3/4 days. 

Last night in bed my hubby was soooo excited saying tomorrow we are going to find out your pregnant and when we have the delivery of our new washing machine tomorrow he is going to make a comment to them that I can't do anything at all as I am pregnant. Now I know I am not I am sitting on the sofa (he is still asleep) dreading having to tell him it is a BFN.

He lost his dad very unexpectedly earier this year just months before our wedding and he was only in his 40's. He wishes we had kids years ago so he could have met his grandchild but now really wants one for the chance to be a dad himself. I wish I could bring his dream true. Life isn't fair sometimes xx

https://i.imgur.com/6oO9HPW.jpg


----------



## lace&pearls

Girly and Buttercup :hugs: hugs for both of you xxx 

Sarahlou I hope that's a good sign for you :thumbup:

I got BFN this morning too so I am feeling a bit poop today too! I've had a headache since yesterday today which from looking on internet might be a hormonal headache which you can get around when AF is due :growlmad: argh! as if AF isn't bad enough! 

I'm still crossing my fingers for people waiting on AF :dust:


----------



## Buttercup77

Girly123 said:


> Well a BFN for me this morning but it isn't really a surprise as is early and my temp has gone down yet again. So now I am feeling more prepared for AF to show in the next 3/4 days.
> 
> Last night in bed my hubby was soooo excited saying tomorrow we are going to find out your pregnant and when we have the delivery of our new washing machine tomorrow he is going to make a comment to them that I can't do anything at all as I am pregnant. Now I know I am not I am sitting on the sofa (he is still asleep) dreading having to tell him it is a BFN.
> 
> He lost his dad very unexpectedly earier this year just months before our wedding and he was only in his 40's. He wishes we had kids years ago so he could have met his grandchild but now really wants one for the chance to be a dad himself. I wish I could bring his dream true. Life isn't fair sometimes xx
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/6oO9HPW.jpg

Girly, sorry for the bfn, perhaps it's too early, and you are not until AF arrives. You are so right, life can be unfair.

Wishing u the best of luck!:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning all, 
I hope everyone is doing ok. 

afm: today is cd3 and cramping have stopped- thank goodness. I'm really nervous about my appointment tomorrow.:shrug:


----------



## Motherof2CA

Good morning Ladies. I've been learking but never had said anything cause I wasn't sure about doing Clomid. Well after almost 1.5 years of pcos and trying I am proud to say I'm on day two of clomid! My RE has me taking 3-7 and every week scans. I have two kids age 10 girl and 5 boy. I am also taking slow release metformin 1500 a day. So far I feel the hot flashes and get really dizzy so I know something is working! I'm anxious to do my first scan at cd12 to see if any follicles are forming. I told the RE I ovulate late when I actually do ovulate but he said cd12 just incase. He said he will also teach me how to do trigger shots. This is all new to me. I'm scared, don't know what to ask or what to look for. I'm glad we are all going thru this together


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

I'm having such a lovely lazy day... cramps are slightly better, taking it very easy :) Slept in this morning and thought to myself "I'd better enjoy this before I have kids!" :sleep::sleep::sleep: Saw my 5weeks pregnant sister at my party yesterday and the poor hun looked terrible. She is having the worst symptoms which she didn't have with #1... Now everyone suspects that she is having twins (totally possible, twins in the family)!

Buttercup I'm glad you are feeling better too hun! GL with tomorrow. Keep us updated! x

All the ladies who are still waiting for AF - rooting for you guys!! None of you are out yet :hugs:

Pinkee let us know when you get your hcg results!

By the way someone asked about/mentioned the dose of EPO earlier? I'm taking 3 x 1000mg/day. 1 in the morning and 2 in the evening. It hasn't given me any side effects yet; have only started taking it yesterday (for this cycle). I'm taking a high dose because I'm used to it. My mom always used to give it to me & my sister for skin health! I think 3000mg is the most a person can take a day and it is recommended to start at lower doses. I'm hoping that it will help with my skin if I take it up until ovulation (have had horrible bluughghgh acne since stopping b/c).

Enjoy the rest of your Sunday ladies and have a blessed week x


----------



## Pinkee

fern and buttercup glad to see you feeling better! 

Sorry about the bfn lace & girly, had me in tears. maybe try again w fmu? 

Welcome mother! Are you taking clomid at night? GL to you!


No idea when the lab will Call but I'm pretty Sure I'll be calling them by noon. I just want it over 100. Fx for a high #.


----------



## Fern81

Went for a run this morning for my new cycle's "lowering-stress-to-try-and-ovulate" plan... omw so exhausted I am really unfit! Amazing how you can become so unfit and lose so much muscle tone in a month's time! :/ must be my age. Not that I had been that fit to start with! 

Want to laugh at myself but I'm too tired.......:blush:

Hope everyone has a good week; still have my FX for at least one more bfp for our thread ****!

Buttercup GL with your appointment today!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies sorry I've not been about my little boy has been in hospital with a nasty chest infection & breathing difficulties :( he's home now but still really poorly so apologies if I'm not about for a few more days !! 
Catch up soon & good luck to everyone testing or with appts!


----------



## Fern81

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies sorry I've not been about my little boy has been in hospital with a nasty chest infection & breathing difficulties :( he's home now but still really poorly so apologies if I'm not about for a few more days !!
> Catch up soon & good luck to everyone testing or with appts!

Oh no Nimbec, that's not good! Keeping you in my prayers and I hope he makes a full recovery soon xxxx


----------



## Buttercup77

-Nimbec, hope baby boy is feeling better and gets well very soon!


----------



## Fern81

So I just got a message from dr's office saying that my 7dpo progesterone level was 3 and I didn't ovulate. Phoned them back to ask wth??? Because my temps rose and I clearly felt O pains, so what is going on? OOPS, dr checked the wrong test, my levels were in fact 101,8. So I did ovulate and levels are nice and high so I don't need a progesterone supplement.

Now of course I'm thinking of taking my pack of clomid in any case this month, seeing as it actually helped me to ovulate, with good progesterone levels!!!! Not too late to start taking it tonight...!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern, 

That's wonderful news congrats, Hun!!:flower:


----------



## Buttercup77

Well,

My appointment was bitter/sweet. So it's official I'm out this month - no clomid- nothing. Doctor said although my body responds to the meds well but I've been taking it for 3 consecutive months and my chances won't increase the longer I take it, so at this point - our only option is ivf. I asked him about Femera, he said he would suggest it if ivf wasn't an option. He also mentioned injectable such as Gonal F wouldn't be good for me since I had 4-5 follies each month, and the injectable would really increase my chances of multiples like triplelets. 

My main goal is to lose more weight and adjust to the increase in Metformin dosage. Due to me only being 4'11 my BMI is a little high, they like to see it a little lower.:shrug: I guess its in my best interest.

-metformin dose increased to 2000mg daily. 
-lose another 20lbs
-have hsg done as my last lone I had delayed spillage, there may be some scarring, but he wasn't sure until I have a repeat.

I can't lie and say I'm not sad but I was expecting this - just my luck but its not like its a lot to lose. He did say he didn't want me starving myself or taking weight loss pills.

I will still be around and cheer you all on from the side lines! Have a wonderful day all! x


----------



## Girly123

Fern welcome back to the clomid crew (as such, I know u never left lol). Good luck with it this cycle and I hope it works. Those are amazing levels.

Nimbec I really hope your little boy is ok and makes a quick recovery. Take care hun.

Pinkee I hope you got the result you wanted. Any news?

Buttercup i am sorry to hear no more clomid. When can IVF start? I really hope you don't have to wait ages. Hugs hun.

AFM - temp still up but nowhere near as much. 12dpo now. No cramping yesterday or today at all. Watery cm though. I can't remember is that normal before AF? I am having enough that i keep having to go to the loo worried AF may be early. My heating didn't come on this morning so was super cold when I woke up as was icey outside and I wonder if that could have made my temp lower than normal but I don't suppose it made a huge difference.

Hope you are all well girls xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi Buttercup hun
Wow, so when will you be starting the ivf protocol? And why doesn't your dr want you on clomid for this cycle? 
Also: will you still be temping and trying naturally? 
We will also be cheering you on hun! I have about 10 pounds to lose and will think of you while I diet!!!
Sorry that the news wasn't too great today but it's good that you have a new plan and new hope. Xxxx

After consulting with my family and DH I decided to take the clomid this month. If the progesterone results weren't that good I wouldn't have, but have reconsidered. I can always take a break again next month. 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## k4th

Nimbec :hugs: hope ds makes a speedy recovery. I'm sure he'll be himself before you know it and you will be chasing around after him again in no time :hugs:

Fern - great progesterone levels!! Congrats!! & :wohoo: for another clomid month. Hope this is your lucky month!!

Buttercup - sorry it wasn't the news you had hoped for but I'm glad you've got a plan in place now. Hope you get round to ivf quickly. Good luck with the weight loss - hope the increased metformin really helps you out. 

Girly - I took a peek at your ff charts and your lp is WAY longer this month than it was last month. Congrats!!! Hope those temps stay high - they look pretty good to me :)

Afm - had some spotting today so have been upset & worried. Have an emergency scan tomorrow. I didn't know whether to update here or not so if I've offended anyone I'm sorry - just wanted to talk to some people who know me best on Bnb :flower:


----------



## Girly123

Kath my last cycle was progesterone induced period rather than from ovulating. FF put on crosshairs due to temp rise but it was medically induced and I never actually ovulated last cycle.

I have heard spotting is common in early pregnancy but I have my fingers crossed for you. Is it much or a tiny bit? Are u cramping much at all? I am glad u have the scan to put your mind at rest and let's hope it is just an extra sneak peek at your gorgeous little bean. Keep us updated hun. Thinking of you xx


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Kath my last cycle was progesterone induced period rather than from ovulating. FF put on crosshairs due to temp rise but it was medically induced and I never actually ovulated last cycle.
> 
> I have heard spotting is common in early pregnancy but I have my fingers crossed for you. Is it much or a tiny bit? Are u cramping much at all? I am glad u have the scan to put your mind at rest and let's hope it is just an extra sneak peek at your gorgeous little bean. Keep us updated hun. Thinking of you xx

Ah that would explain it! Still - a nice length lp :thumbup:

Just a little spotting but I am cramping too.


----------



## Fern81

K4th I'm thinking of you!!!!! Please please update here, whatever you need to share or ask or anything. That is what we are here for, to share our journeys! Xx will pray for you and I sincerely hope your LO is just comfortably nesting &#9829;

Girly we crossed posts earlier. Glad you are feeling ok hun, your temps still look great. Will you be testing again or wait for AF? All the best to you hun!

Thanks for the support girls. X


----------



## Girly123

I will be waiting now. If AF doesn't show on Thursday I will find it hard not to test on Friday morning but I am going to try and wait until Sat morning. I dread Thursday and seeing AF or waiting all day anxiously. Hate the 2ww!!!! Xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Well,

If I lose the weight as planned, ivf protocol will began sometime in Jan. I really don't think I can lose 20lbs by the middle December - not saying its impossible but I have to be honest with myself.:shrug:

-doctor didn't want me to take Clomid any longer because it could be contributing to my weight fluxuating and due to my other health condition. My lining is ok but doctor said the chances of getting pregnant with Cloimd doesn't increase the longer its taken, according to him, it actually decreases:shrug:
- We will continue to bd because we do:blush: I will continue to temp and note symptoms but my main focus will be to lose weight and adjust to Metformin. I He seems to think it will help me lose a bit more weight.
- HSG will happen sometime next month 

He also said one I'm pregnant I will need to be monitored closely due to my other medical issue and due to reoccurring pregnancy loss. 

Now I just need to not overdo it over the holidays and stay focused, LOL


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! I have a question about clomid. 
This is my first cycle on 50mg. 
Did you notice any changes in your luteal phase length? My natural cycles have shorter luteal phases usually 10-11 days. 
I'm currently 8 dpo and have had some very light spotting for the past couple of days. (sat only noticed blood when I checked my cervical position, Sun just a bit when I wiped, and today when I went to the washroom this morning it was bright pink when I wiped) sorry if tmi! 
Not sure if my period will be starting soon or if something else is going on! Never had this before!


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Ladies,

I get my results of last weeks day 21 progesterone test tomorrow, as well as having a day 28 progesterone test done. The last three days I've been very crampy. I'm not sure if this is clomid side effects or if my AF is going to appear (btw, I had to look up AF. I knew what it meant, but couldn't work out what the abbreviation stood for!) 

Timetotry - I am new to clomid too (day 27 of first cycle). I'm not sure what exactly to expect either so I don't think I can offer any advice but I'm sure someone will be able to answer re. luteal phase and spotting. Best of luck!

Buttercup77 - sorry to hear clomid didn't work out for you, but good luck and fx for your next steps. My Dr. is only allowing me to try 3 cycles of clomid too, then we look at something else if it's not happening for me. I really hope you stay on this thread and update us with your ivf journey. (Also, don't beat yourself up if you don't lose all of the weight you want to in December - it is the holidays after all!)

Fern81 - congrats on awesome progesterone results! Hoping for similar results tomorrow. 

Girly123 - fx for you!


----------



## Fern81

Morning all

Timetotry - I only started charting 2 cycles ago while I was already on clomid. My LP was 1 day shorter this past cycle and I have had spotting a few days before AF on all my cycles. I am taking 25mg B6 (self-medicating!) this cycle in addition to pregnancy vitamins, to see if it will benefit my LP. Lol when I read about you looking up "AF". Sounds familliar :)! Are you taking your basal body temp at all? Mid-luteal phase temp dip and/or spotting is apparently not uncommon; it can be due to a rise in estrogen (co-secreted by the corpus luteum), or due to implantation which may coincide with the rise in estrogen, it usually doesn't last too long though. Unfortunately clomid may also cause some ladies to spot a few days before AF because it may make the uterine lining thinner than usual. GL with your cycle hun x

Arohanui - keep us updated! Maybe you have a lucky month!! Are you going to test at all or only if AF is late?

K4th - please keep us updated re your emergency scan hun. Thinking of you so much!

Nimbec - I hope your son is feeling much better!

Girly - your temps still look great. Have you had any spotting so far? I agree with K4th - great LP! I'm so glad the 100mg is working for you.

Babylaw your temps are also looking great! Just a few more days left of your hectic tww! Not fun!

Lace&pearls and SarahLou - how are you ladies holding up? Have you tested again, any news?

MrsMcCurdy - hope that you will still maybe ovulate this cycle or otherwise that AF may come soon that you can start with your new plan. x

Buttercup - thanks for all the info it makes a lot of sense! Definitely agree with the clomid affecting one's weight. Now I'm taking it before we go on a beach holiday :/ oh well!! Hun here's hoping to you being one of the lucky ones who get "bfp on a break" :) and if not, that you may be able to lose the weight in a healthy way to get the ball rolling for IVF. When you struggle with the diet just come vent here, it will help!

Pinkee - news on the hcg levels? All OK hun?

AFM - birthday today! Still in my pajamas, will bake something later, going to see the family tonight and am now going to sit in the sun with a storybook :happydance: soooo happy to be on holiday!


----------



## Arohanui

Happy birthday Fern81! Have a great day. 

Just back from my appointment. Day 21 progesterone result was only 7. I'm pretty disappointed, but hopefully it was just a bit early to test and today's bloods will pick up better progesterone levels. I have an appointment with the GP on Monday next week to see if I should up my clomid from 50mg to 100mg. Hope my AF holds off a few days so I don't miss out on starting my next clomid cycle with a higher dose if that's what I need. Feeling a little bit down, but trying to stay positive.


----------



## lace&pearls

k4th - as Fern said we all want to know how you're getting on, so please feel free to keep us updated :) x hope you're ok x I had some spotting / light bleeding when I was pregnant with DD I think it's more common than one would think. Will be thinking of you :hugs: 

Fern I don't blame you at all for taking clomid! I would prob do the same,. Good luck!!! xx

Buttercup losing 20lb in what 3-4 weeks does seem like a lot to lose in such a short space of time? I've read that 5% (I think it was 5?) of your body weight makes a big difference. 

Timetotry - I don't know much about LP but I wouldn't be surprised if it did affect it, I would have thought lengthen it but with clomid who knows the affects it has on individuals. I know it can cause spotting though x

Girly - fingers firmly crossed for you! 2ww sucks xx best thing is to try and think og other things but soo hard! x

AFM I started spotting on sunday and AF started yesterday. I guess at least it was on time :thumbup: 32 day cycle like last month, I think I need a new game plan for this month. For now it stands as, no clomid, I'm trying to book my hycosy/HSG scan, (waiting for hospital to phone me back) Was thinking of going to get my cd3 blood test today at the hospital as I'm taking my sister to hospital anyway, it's a day early but I'm working tomorrow so it wouldn't work. I think I need to get some Evening Primrose Oil too maybe some flax seed oil? Plus order some more pre-seed, I had absolutely no EWCM on clomid so that can't be good can it. 
Also I think we need to dtd every other day maybe, We have bd'd on cd17/18/19 and then ovulated on cd19 so I think we're wasting all the best ones too early on! I think if I do some exercise as well that may help, I did Gillian Michael's 30 day shred last night :shock: I have done it before but not for a while! it's quite tough as I'm not v fit lol. Anywho the month I fell pregnant with DD was on a break from clomid (although a higher dosage) and I started some gentle jogging 2-3 times a week. 
My only concern is if I don't hear back from the hospital I will be so tempted to take one last round of clomid before my apt in January. Without the hycosy I might feel like I'm wasting a month and worried I won't ovulate... :wacko: I wish I was normal lol. But then if I did take the clomid it was mess up my blood test results :dohh: so I probably won't xxx sorry for rambling!! just getting my thoughts down lol x


----------



## lace&pearls

Ah Fern I missed the bottom of your post before - Happy Birthday Hun!!! :happydance: :cake: Hope you have an awesome day! x

Arohanui - hopefully it's just too early! it's assuming you have a 28 day cycle! (who does?!) good luck xxx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Happy birthday fern!!! 

I don't think I'm going to ovulate this month, temps have been way too whacky and opks are so negative. But I'm kind of hoping AF holds off a little bc I need to get some b/w done and I think they prefer it to be while not on period. But she also said it didn't matter much if I didn't ovulate anyway. But I am anxious to get going with clomid again!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Happy birthday!! :winkwink:

So I had this weird spotting on CD23/9dpo and I tested on 11dpo and was a :bfn: :(

So Im not CD27/13dpo and to scared to even test.. I started taking my temp I know It was half way through my cycle but it was going up and looks like its dipped again this morning.... :cry: What do you ladies think of these temps?? 

CD 20/6dpo - 98.27
CD21/7dpo - 97.25 a big drop! - Headaches Started and twinges in my tummy

CD22/8dpo - I forgot to even take it 
CD23/9dpo - 97.7 spotting just for today.
CD24/10dpo - 97.59 - :bfn:
CD25/11dpo - 97.66 - :bfn:
CD26/12dpo - 97.8 
CD27/13dpo - 97.7 - scared to test :(


----------



## lace&pearls

just a quick post from me as have to head out in a min, but I was hoping to ask you ladies for help with a decision!

so as I said in a pp I was going to schedule my hycosy this month and have a break from clomid, get my blood work done they want me to do. Well the hospital have just phoned me and said they can't do the hycosy yet as something to with the suppliers of the dye they use bla bla bla. So to leave it until next month. So rather annoyingly I had spent this morning phaffing around sorting out whether to go to hospital as my sis is going there (incidentally) today anyway so now I feel like I have to go get the blood test done or I have messed everyone around. Also it occured to me my next cd3 would be around xmas so it wouldn't get done on time anyway. 

Now... do I take clomid this month or not?? :-S if I do, I won't be able to have my cd 21 blood test done, I was thinking I could have cd 3 this month and cd 21 next month I know that's prob not what they like to see but like I say the cd 3 would be messed up by xmas holidays anyway. 
I could give it one last shot, take a full dose of 100mg and hope for the best. Or have a break (risk not ovulating?)( and be a good girl and get all my bloods done in the same month. If I have the hycosy the month after I don't think I will be able to take the clomid then. 
I did fall pregnant last time after a break after taking 3 months of 100mg clomid. But I'm a bit worriedas this is a lower dose I've not been ovulating properly. Eep what would you ladies do? (I can't ask doc as I've been naughty taking left over meds until my next FS appointment hoping to fall pregnant in the mean time!) 

sarahlou didn't want to r& r but I don't know much about temps, I think they can fluctuate a lot though depending how the temp of the room you're in, how well you've slept etc. xx when I temped I found them v subjective x


----------



## SarahLou372

I forget to take my temp sometimes and OH gets up different times each morning to go to work too so the time can vary slightly... But lately I been dreaming a lot while im sleeping... one min im dreaming about one thing then it all of a sudden changes and I don't normally dream much :shrug:


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Ladies! 
I didn't temp at all this cycle, I kept meaning too but kept ignoring my alarm! 
I had more bleeding this morning, after a bowel movement (no excessive straining). 
Hoping the clomid worked (I did ovulate 8 days earlier then normal), it's hard not to feel pessimistic after so many months of negatives though.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Timetotry - I only started charting 2 cycles ago while I was already on clomid. My LP was 1 day shorter this past cycle and I have had spotting a few days before AF on all my cycles. I am taking 25mg B6 (self-medicating!) this cycle in addition to pregnancy vitamins, to see if it will benefit my LP. Lol when I read about you looking up "AF". Sounds familliar :)! Are you taking your basal body temp at all? Mid-luteal phase temp dip and/or spotting is apparently not uncommon; it can be due to a rise in estrogen (co-secreted by the corpus luteum), or due to implantation which may coincide with the rise in estrogen, it usually doesn't last too long though. Unfortunately clomid may also cause some ladies to spot a few days before AF because it may make the uterine lining thinner than usual. GL with your cycle hun x
> 
> Arohanui - keep us updated! Maybe you have a lucky month!! Are you going to test at all or only if AF is late?
> 
> K4th - please keep us updated re your emergency scan hun. Thinking of you so much!
> 
> Nimbec - I hope your son is feeling much better!
> 
> Girly - your temps still look great. Have you had any spotting so far? I agree with K4th - great LP! I'm so glad the 100mg is working for you.
> 
> Babylaw your temps are also looking great! Just a few more days left of your hectic tww! Not fun!
> 
> Lace&pearls and SarahLou - how are you ladies holding up? Have you tested again, any news?
> 
> MrsMcCurdy - hope that you will still maybe ovulate this cycle or otherwise that AF may come soon that you can start with your new plan. x
> 
> Buttercup - thanks for all the info it makes a lot of sense! Definitely agree with the clomid affecting one's weight. Now I'm taking it before we go on a beach holiday :/ oh well!! Hun here's hoping to you being one of the lucky ones who get "bfp on a break" :) and if not, that you may be able to lose the weight in a healthy way to get the ball rolling for IVF. When you struggle with the diet just come vent here, it will help!
> 
> Pinkee - news on the hcg levels? All OK hun?
> 
> AFM - birthday today! Still in my pajamas, will bake something later, going to see the family tonight and am now going to sit in the sun with a storybook :happydance: soooo happy to be on holiday!

Happy Birthday, my dear, may you enjoy this day!!!xoxo:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Arohanui said:


> Happy birthday Fern81! Have a great day.
> 
> Just back from my appointment. Day 21 progesterone result was only 7. I'm pretty disappointed, but hopefully it was just a bit early to test and today's bloods will pick up better progesterone levels. I have an appointment with the GP on Monday next week to see if I should up my clomid from 50mg to 100mg. Hope my AF holds off a few days so I don't miss out on starting my next clomid cycle with a higher dose if that's what I need. Feeling a little bit down, but trying to stay positive.

Arohanui, so sorry Hun, hope it was too early and your progesterone level rises! x:hugs:


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing well!
-K4th, hope all is well and thinking of you, Hun:hugs:
-MrsMcCurdy, good luck!!
-Sarah, that is a decent dip but don't give up yet, stay encouraged, good luck! Try setting your alarm to take your tem at the same time every morning. 
-Lace&Pearls, I'd say go with whatever your gut feeling is:flower:
-Timetotry, what cycle day are you?


Thinking of you all, have a wonderful day!


----------



## Timetotry

Happy birthday Fern! 

Buttercup, I'm 9dpo, Cd 27.


----------



## Buttercup77

Timetotry said:


> Happy birthday Fern!
> 
> Buttercup, I'm 9dpo, Cd 27.

I'm no expert but hopefully it's a implantation dip, keeping my Fx'd for you!


----------



## Girly123

Fern happy birthday hun. Hope you are having a great day.

Kath I hope all is well.

Sarah I am the same as you with BFN 11dpo and today 13dpo.

I am soooooo tempted to test tonight. I don't want another negative but I just can't wait lol. Today also marks an important anniversary. It is 10 years today since a car crash that nearly claimed my life. One where I was left in a coma and unable to walk or talk or see etc. I was told I wouldn't ever walk, wouldn't pass exams, no way of going to uni etc etc including never have kids. It would be a true miracle to find out exactly 10 years later I was pregnant.

I have been holding my wee and I have nearly been 5 hours now. Only had one hot chocolate in that time. Do you think it is worth a test girls? Temps aren't as high as they were so may be a negative sign but I don't know x


----------



## Girly123

Ok hubby and I decided to do another test but it is yet another BFN. Gutted!! I guess now it is waiting to see AF on Thursday. I would sort of expect spotting tomorrow as well though. If nothing Thursday or Friday then I will pick up some more tests on the way home Friday for sat morning x


----------



## Fern81

Wow so a lot happened today.

First of all thanks for everyone's birthday wishes. I appreciate all the kindness and friendship very, very much.

Lace&pearls - that is a difficult decision! Why can't you take clomid the month that you get the procedure done? Do your tests include new hormone level testing to be done to determine any problems? If it was me I would probably just get all the tests over and done with, especially since you have been able to fall pregs without clomid before; but when all is said and done you know your situation best and we will support you whatever your decision :)

Girly - such a miracle that you survived that horrible accident! What an inspirational story. You have combated so many odds and there is no reason why you can't also become pregnant after all you have done that they said you "could never do". I had tears in my eyes reading that. You are not out until AF shows! And even if she does then at least you know that you have a great shot at success with what clomid is doing for your cycles. If you haven't even spotted yet at CD13 it's really great. x

K4th - I'm really hoping that you and your bean are both OK!!!! Hugs!!

Arohanui - I also hope that you get better results with the next batch of tests hun. It is very possible to ovulate late on clomid, I only ovulated on CD22 last cycle and I know lots of other ladies have that same experience! And don't worry next cycle will most probably be better with fertilityfriend's help and if you temp or do OPK's or something then it will be much easier to pinpoint O. I can't remember if you have mentioned this before but will you be doing 100mg if this cycle doesn't work? 100 made a huge difference to me!

Timetotry - same question; will you be taking 100mg next or staying on 50?

SarahLou - I can't really judge your temps since there are no pre-ovulation temps BUT in my personal opinion that dip 7dpo is normal and could have been an implantation dip, coupled with the spotting 2 days later (could also just be a normal temp dip and spotting due to estrogen rise), and your temps still seem stable for now! When are you expecting AF? Do you know how long your luteal phase is? I agree hun maybe wait a few more days and then test with a good brand test and FMU. We are rooting for you!

And for all the other ladies hoping that AF will stay away!!

Love and hugs x


----------



## k4th

Fern - happy birthday!!!! Hope you've had a wonderful day!

Lace&pearls - I'd just take the clomid. I have zero patience and wouldn't want to waste one month let alone two! So personally I'd go for it. & if you struggle with cm - you might want to add guaifenesin (sp?). It's just cough medicine but it thins out all body mucous. I took it four times a day during me fertile period. Good luck!

Girly - sorry about the bfn. That car accident sounds horrific! It's a miracle you are here!! Hope you enjoy that 10 year anniversary - it is definitely one worth celebrating!! 

Sarahlou - I've temped for ages & I don't think it seems like much if a drop at all. Although I tend to temp in celcius - but I think that makes your drop even smaller iyswim? When do you think you might test again?? I'm hoping for you hun :flower:

Afm: all is well. No more spotting & everything looked ok on the scan with no signs of active bleeding. Phew. Thanks for all your kind words ladies - you really kept me going :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Phew K4th glad you are OK!! xxx


----------



## Girly123

Kath and Fern thanks for your kind words. I will be surprised if I don't have spottong tomorrow and a temp dip tomorrow. I still want to stay hopeful but it is hard. X


----------



## Timetotry

Fern- I'm not sure yet. I had my progesterone level done yesterday so hopefully it confirms ovulation (pretty sure I ovulated, I was very sore!). I have to call my doctor if I get my period or if I get a bfp. I feel convinced that af is coming early. Sigh

Buttercup- thanks! I hope so too.


----------



## babylaw720

Lace- Sorry to hear about af. In regards to taking a clomid break, personally, I would do it. I'm a big believer in natural things and letting your body take a break from the artificial things for a little bit....
MrsMcCurdy- Don't lose hope. Most of the time when I have wacky temps it just means I'm going to ovulate later. It still may happen...
Sarahlou- fx for you!
timetotry- I know all the bfns can be discouraging, Just keep your head up, your bfp will come!
Fern- happy birthday!!
Girly- sorry about the bfn, fx that maybe it's still to early??
I'm still in the tww, longest two weeks of my life. Saw a major spike today which is definitely different. Hoping for the best but trying not to get my hopes up all at the same time. I'm only 9dpo but I took a test this morning because I'm a poas addict. Of course it was bfn. Still trying not to ss and just ignore the suggestions my body is making. I'll probably test again on Friday (if I can wait that long).


----------



## Arohanui

K4th - lovely to hear good news!

Fern - thanks for introducing me to fertilityfriend! I have 50 opk's arriving tomorrow and will test and temp all through cycle 2. If today's bloods show 50mg didn't work (no O this month) I'll definitely be pushing for 100mg, but I'll wait and see what the GP says on Monday. I think they will want to be careful about upping my dose as my sister had a stroke at 28 (8 years ago) and they took my off the BCP then due to the increased risk of stroke. DH and I moved back to this country earlier this year and I haven't seen this GP before (we were referred to the hospital as soon as we arrived as we had been TTC for a couple of years and started tests/investigations in NZ), but she is my sisters GP and knows all about the condition she has that caused her stroke, so I feel I'll be in safe hands.

I was really hoping 50mg would do the trick. We'll see.

Girly - you are so brave to come through something like that. I watched my sister go through years of rehab and therapy after her stroke to learn to walk and talk again so I know what determination it takes. It takes a special kind of person to be able to deal with something as awful as that. You are amazing!

Fx for everyone waiting for good news this week. I am so happy to have found such a supportive group to go through this with.


----------



## Pinkee

Quick ditty before I head to bed.

Nim- hope your boy is better!

Buttercup - That's awful but great news all at once, What you got planned for weight loss? That much metformin gave my guts bad reactions to soups, and salads really bad.

Fern - Yay onto the clomid! I hope u had a happy birthday. 

Lace sorry about AF, I'd say just go dormitory, once last round of clomid.

Babylaw - fx for you!


Afm I did get my hcg results for 15dpo, it was 63. I was disappointed. And I will not be getting another draw because my doctor's fill in said no. It's frustrating.


----------



## Fern81

Hi there

Girly still no spotting? Yay for a great LP!

SarahLou what's news? How were your temps this morning?

Babylaw I hope for the BEST for you hun, counting down the days with you!

Pinkee is the dr satisfied with that level for 15dpo? Is that why you don't need new b/w? I have never been pregnant so I have no idea what the hcg values should be :)

Everyone else - hope you have a great day! HAPPY THANKSGIVING all my USA buddies! x


----------



## Girly123

Well 14dpo and AF due tomorrow but no real cramps or spotting at all yet. fingers crossed x


----------



## lace&pearls

Girly I'm crossing my fingers and toes for you hoping for godo news, you are so courageous to come out of the other side of something so scary! xxxx

Sarahlou thinking of you too, hoping all is well and keeping positive for you. 

Pinkee I don't know much about the levels but sometimes I think when you know you have access to information is makes you worry more than if you didn't know at all? if that makes sense. I hope you're keeping well and feeling ok x

Thanks for everyone's advice it seems to have divided opinion :winkwink: but I am thinking of taking 100mg clomid, but maybe cd 5-9, I thought this might reduce the risk of OHSS slightly? (???) I'm thinking of booking a doctor's appointment tomorrow and see if they would refer me for a follicle tracking scan, I think they will say no or say I have to wait 6-8 weeks (which would be useless) but maybe it's worth a try? 
Fern I have read differing opinions on the internet but some people have said they were advised not to ttc following a hycosy, whereas some people have said it's fine, but I didn't want to waste clomid if it turns out I can't really try that month if that makes sense? I think I will get my bloodwork all done that month too. 
I feel like if I take a break this month, I may end up taking a 3 month break as my apt isn't until 16th of Jan, (so would end up being 3 cycles? I think) k4th when you said about having zero patience I am totally there with you! The whole process of being referred in the UK takes so long. 

If I can't get a scan through GP I'm even tempted to try and get a private scan to make sure the 100mg isn't hypsertimulating / or check is it's even working, but they're expensive so I don't know if I can afford it :dohh:

Fern I hope you had a nice birthday :)

Also k4th hope everything is going smoothly now :) xx


----------



## Buttercup77

Morning all,

-Pinkee, not sure how it will affect me but I do know 1500 daily is difficult to manage. I jut don't know anymore.:shrug:

Good luck to you!

Today I woke up feeling down and spirits kind of heavy. Some days I feel like I can do this and other days, I don't. I'm in the US and tomorrow is Thanksgiving which is my favorite holiday but I'm not feeling it this year. Instead of feeling excited and happy, I feel the complete opposite. I'm dreading tomorrow as we are going to my in laws but I really want to stay in bed all day. And my birthday is next month and I'm dreading that too:cry::shrug::nope:

I hope everyone enjoys their day!


----------



## Fern81

Lol yeah Lace&pearls I noticed that the opinions were divided down the middle! I didn't know however that you would be wasting 3 cycles and only getting it done 16 Jan. Then I would also think of doing the clomid now? Interesting what you brought up re the procedure. My dr never mentioned to me that we shouldn't ttc this month that it's being done? Hmm.

Buttercup - sorry that you are feeling so down hun! Hope that you feel well enough to go have a FEAST with the family and maybe that will cheer you up. Love and hugs!


----------



## Fern81

BTW oops I thought thanksgiving was today. Will celebrate it with you guys tomorrow as I will be babysitting my niece and very thankful for her in my life :)


----------



## lace&pearls

buttercup so sorry to hear you're feeling down :hugs: I hope that thanks giving lifts your spirits tomorrow, but I think it's totally normal to have days like that for anyone but especially during LTTTC. xx big hugs xx

Fern I would trust your doctor more than the random people I've read on the internet to be fair so if they haven't mentioned I wouldn't have thought it was an issue? I wasn't sure if we were booking the exact same procedure also, but if you did get a chance to ask them it might be worth bringing it up? I would think if it it was a big deal they would mention it anyway though IYSWIM. 

I made an enquiry about private scan but apparently they're not doing them at my local private hospital atm so that's that lol. So I've hatched a new idea I've phoned my consultant's secretary (left a message) and I'm going to ask for a telephone consultation, maybe say I've been trying to book a hycosy since our apt in September with no luck and feel like I'm wasting time I would like an US to determine what dosage of clomid I need prior to our apt in Jan just to save some time, and I also get pain around ovulation which I wouldn't mind investigating... I can only ask? 
I remember last time I was TTC I only managed to get a follicle tracking scan because I phoned up and pestered the secretary they would have left me unmonitored otherwise. I'm hoping I can do that again! but I don't know if they will be funny with me because they haven't prescribed it... :shrug:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Lace- I don't think it would hurt to ask. My specialist didn't mind that I didn't get it prescribed from my obgyn and is still going with what I found to work for me. 

Hope everyone is doing alright. Happy thanksgiving US ladies! 
Nothing much happening here, kind of enjoying no pressure right now. Hoping AF doesn't start for awhile longer to get some other things timed better. But all is good :)


----------



## Girly123

Temp down today so I know AF is most propably going to start today. I expected to wake up and find her here but nothing just yet. Gutted but at least I ovulated this cycle and now on to a second and the potential of a Christmas baby!! Xx


----------



## k4th

Happy thanksgiving to everyone celebrating it today :)

Buttercup - I understand the down days. I went for some cbt therapy because I found it so hard to break the cycle. Hope you're feeling better today & enjoying some time with family :hugs:

Girly - sorry that temp is down :( have everything crossed for your Christmas :bfp:


----------



## Arohanui

Sorry your temp is down Girly, but great news that you O this month - a huge step closer to your goal. Keep positive for next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

OK let's try again... happy thanksgiving! :munch::friends:I hope we ALL can remember how much we have to be grateful for. Today I just want to say how very grateful I am for the love and support from all you ladies on this thread!

My brother phoned me from New York last night (there on business). He might do a thanksgiving lunch today with our cousins who live in Chicago; for the first time ever. He also promised to try and vacuum pack some pumpkin pie or whatever and bring it back to me lol!!!! Think I should rather bake my own :)!

Girly - I'm still hoping that your temps go back up.... but even if they don't, this was a great cycle for you with definite confirmed O and a long luteal phase! Like Arohanui said a definite step in the right direction! Have you had an hsg/hycosy to determine if there are tubal blockages or any such problems?

Lace&pearls - speaking of which; I googled a bit and it seems hsg and hycosy is almost the same thing, both use dyes to check for uterine abnormalities (like a septum) and if tubes are open, etc. Hsg is apparently a more outdated type of procedure where they use iodine/radiomarkers as contrast fluid and hycosy is the more modern method. I chatted with a lady on another thread and she mentioned that she fell pregnant with her current pregnancy, in the month when she had her lap&dye. I think we're going to try in any case hehe depending on how I feel; I'm taking the clomid and Dr didn't say not to! GL with all your difficult decisions hun. x Hope you get a scan sorted out!

Have a good day everyone else x thinking of all of you!


----------



## SarahLou372

Tested again today ladies and what do you know the usual :bfn: :cry::cry:

Im going to the hospital today to get checked over because of the headaches, cramps im having and that strange spotting :shrug: I have one nipple that is so sensitive at the moment the other isn't though..


----------



## Buttercup77

Happy Thanksgiving ladies. I am giving thanks for the known things I have and for the unknown blessing that's on their way! 

I am also thankful for B&B and meeting wonderful ladies. May you enjoy this new day no matter where you are! xo


----------



## Buttercup77

Sarah, 
So sorry for bfn, hope you feel better very soon


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls. Long day at work today. I waited all day for my AF to start and nothing. Kept checking all day. Then on way home it feels like it, check when get home and one little spot. So it must be tomorrow it is going to be full flow. 15 day lp is loonnnggg though. Guess it is better long than short though.

Means CD 1 will be 28th so ovulation approx 12th/13th December I guess. Meaning approx 13dpo on Christmas day. Potential christmas baby present but also potential to be a shit day with a BFN lol.

This month will be our last month trying as my hubby deploys for between 4 and 7 months. So it could be August next year before we get the chance to try again. I think if we have no luck this cycle but I ovulate we will look at paying to get IUI done when he returns. 

Staying positive. Let's get our Christmas babies girls x


----------



## babylaw720

Today was kind of a rough day.... Temp dropped significantly... My LP is typically 11 days which would mean that af starts tomorrow, but none of the usual pre-af signs. Took a test this morning and it was BFN (of course), and it just led to a down in the dumps, hitting me harder than usual kind of day. I think with it being the holiday and DH being at work, and just being alone to write my school papers, I had too much time to think and dwell and be bitter. I'm sorry ladies, just not having a very positive day, and my BFN this morning kicked me in the ovaries. I totally thought that this month was our month.


----------



## Timetotry

Girly- sorry AF is on the way. Good luck next cycle, I hope you get your bfp before deployment! 

Babylaw- I'm so sorry you're having a rough day. I feel your pain. This morning I woke up and tested as well, bfn. And I still had spotting. I called my doctor and while I was waiting for them to call me back I had a complete breakdown. I called in to work and spent the day firmly planted on the couch and had a me day (I didn't want to spend the day trying not to cry in front of coworkers). Same as you, i thought this was our month. First time on clomid, and all of these months I thought clomid would be what we needed and now I'm feeling out, it was the first month I have felt hopeful, and now I don't anymore. I wish no one ever had to go through this pain and heartbreak, I hope you are feeling somewhat better. 

In case anyone else runs into the same problems that I'm having. I'm on day 6 of spotting, still bfn, called my doctor. They aren't concerned and said clomid could be the cause, if I don't have my period by next week then we will do some blood work. 
I feel broken.


----------



## Arohanui

Hugs to you both, Babylaw and Timetotry.


----------



## Allheart

Timetotry- sorry I haven't been following thread. I am new here. Was that your first cycle on clomid? I am on second round of Clomid and I felt like you the first round. But I've been told that it's fairly rare to conceive first round. My doc keeps telling me that it will take few cycles for my body to start functioning properly with the Clomid (and metformin).
The spotting is very common side effect that's why they prob not concerned. Don't lose hope. I have friends who say that when they stopped the Clomid they conceived!


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Arohanui! 

Allheart- Thanks for the info, that sounds encouraging. I'm new around here too, so I'm not sure everyone's stories either. We have been trying for 16 months, I was diagnosed with PCOS 3 months ago, am taking 1500mg of metformin daily, and this was our first month on clomid 50mg. I do ovulate on my own and on metformin, but very late in my cycle and my cycles have been irregular. 
What about you?


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Timetotry- I had 18 days of spotting my first period after clomid. And I was told it was quite normal, especially since I didn't ovulate that cycle. So you're not alone there. Try not to feel broken, I've been there done that and it doesn't help. It made me an emotional basket case for awhile. And I'm still working on my self talk but I'm getting sooo much better. GL! Hope the next cycle treats you better!


----------



## babylaw720

And I'm out for this cycle. Af showed her ugly face right on time.... Another completed cycle on the record... *sigh*


----------



## k4th

Sorry babylou :hugs:

Just wanted those with spotting to hear another spotting story. My first cycle on clomid I spotted for 5days, had period for 5 and then spotted for 3. 13 days of bleeding total - I was gutted. Next cycles had much more normal bleeds with just one dodgy month in September when my dose was increased to 100mg. One funny month might just be your body getting used to it :)

Hope everyone else is ok?? Fern, nimbec, buttercup & everyone else ttc - thinking of you :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies 
So sorry I have not been around my little man has been very poorly and it's been hard to get on here. 

I have read but apologies if I can't remember as on phone so can't scrol backwards. 

Firstly k4th so sorry I wasn't around when you had your scare ((hugs)) and I'm SO pleased all is well - I literally felt sick reading it! 

Welcome new ladies!! 

Sorry to all who have AF or is on her way what a horrid time :( it never gets easier does it! 

fern did you take the clomid? I would have ... Also it doesn't affect you having an hsg as you can still try to get preggy this cycle. Good luck for the hsg it's this week I thjnk? 

Hope everyone is ok and I'm really sorry I haven't replied to everyone personally :S 

No major news here apart from had my hsg yesterday and ouch it was painful but bearable and I have clear tubes so that's good I guess just need to work out why I'm not getting pregnant :( so natural for me this cycle HOPE to ovulate prob around CD20...fx for a xmas bfp AF due about 23rf dec!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies just popping in quickly; having a very busy couple of days. 
Thinking of all of you, especially those of you having a hard time atm.
Will say a proper hello tomorrow. 
Xxxxx


----------



## k4th

:hugs: Hi nimbec - how is ds? Hope he's much better. Glad your tubes are open. I know it doesn't answer any questions, but at least it means you can keep trying while you wait for ivf. Have everything crossed that you have a good ov this month :thumbup: are you doing opks or anything?

Fern - I see on your chart you took your clomid :) good luck with it this month!!!

Hoping for some Christmas clomid club bfp's!!! :xmas6:


----------



## Timetotry

I'm also out this month. AF decided to show by waking me up with severe cramps, and keeping me up for 3 hours in the middle of the night. Ugh. 
Have to wait until Monday to call my doctor and find out if they want to increase my dose. I take it day 5-9, now I just need to figure out if today is considered day 1 because of all of the spotting, usually the severe cramps are day 2 for me. 
2 more cycles until iui.


----------



## chedge86

Hi ladies! I am new on here! DH and I have one daughter who will be 6 in March. We have been ttc # 2 for almost 3 years, shortly after ttc # 2 my husband started working out of town.

Almost 2 years ago I started having a lot of issues - wouldn't have AF for months at a time, would have AF for 1-2 days really light, then nothing for months, then extreme AF with lots of clotting. OB/Gyn did all kinds of tests and everything came back normal. He decided to do surgery laparoscopically to look for endometriosis and everything looked normal - said there was no reason why I shouldn't be able to have baby # 2.
Since my cycles were so irregular he put me on Clomid. I did 3 rounds on 50mg and on CD 21 it showed I never O'd. Then he put me on 100mg of clomid and I did ovulate, but we could never time it up right with my husband working out of town. I have been off of clomid for several months until this cycle. 

I'm currently on CD 16, took 100mg of clomid on CD 3-7. App I use to keep up with how long my cycles are says I should ovulate on CD 12, Clomid Calulator says between CD 12-17. My husband has been home since the day after AF ended for the Thanksgiving Holidays. We have BD'd on the 20th, 22nd, 24th, 26th, 27th and 28th. On the 26th (CD 13) I had EWCM. The next day I had pain in my legs and pelvic area and sex on the 27th was extremely painful. The next day on the 28th the pelvic pain was almost as bad as labor pains. Today it has eased a lot.

Anyone experienced this with Clomid? I did not have any symptoms like this on the first round. I am hoping I ovulated 3 days ago and that is whats causing the pain. I worry about everything though and have read horror stories of clomid causing cysts, so now I'm worried that might be what is causing the pain.


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies, just popping in to say a quick, hi and hope everyone is doing well! I'm doing ok , my Thanksgiving was good considering how down I've been, just taking it one day at a time, that's all I can do.:shrug:

Welcome new ladies!:flower:

Ttyl:coffee:


----------



## babylaw720

Buttercup- One day at a time is all we can do.... :hugs:
chedge- welcome to the group. This is a great place for support. I can't really tell you much about the side effects of clomid, but I hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Have had a busy couple of days with year-end functions and family & friend occasions. I'm doing OK, not really thinking about ttc too much. Really getting into the "ntnp" mode that we have planned for 2015. More and more at peace with the idea that we might not have kids after all; taking it day by day and still doing gratitude journal & planning other stuff for next year. 
Jip Nimbec my lap&dye is this coming Thursday, I am NOT looking forward to it (scared of anaesthesia and kind of scared to find out what is really going on in here!). 
Yes and I did take the clomid; the ONLY reason was the high progesterone results so we decided to give it a go with the lap&dye. I didn't have any medical reasons _not_ to take it, just wanted to have a cycle "off" but oh well it will have to be next cycle, maybe :). 
Had hot flushes galore but nothing else; just spotting until CD 8 so 5 days spotting in total, not including AF. What is it with all of us and the spotting these days??

I'm so sorry for all the ladies who had the disappointment of AF's arrival. I agree with whoever posted this (Allheart I think): it is actually, despite what doctors say, not that common to fall pregs on your 1st round of clomid. I haven't heard/read of that many ladies who fall on their first round. As long as you respond to the clomid there is still hope for this new cycle! At least we all know how it feels and can have loads of sympathy for each other... this is a ltttc thread after all.... :hugs:so big hugs to all and onward to hoping for a Christmas miracle!

Nimbec - I am so happy for your good hsg results! Will be stalking your chart and FX that you do ovulate on your own!

K4th - good to hear that you are doing OK! When are you going for the "heartbeat scan"?

Girly - sorry about AF but I feel so positive after your "perfect" cycle. I really have hope that the clomid can do wonders for you! MrsMcCurdy the same goes for you!

Buttercup - will you be starting with the diet now after thanksgiving? GL hun I'm thinking of you!!


----------



## Fern81

Continued... :)

Welcome Chedge! I had quite bad O pains last cycle but it only lasted a few hours. I haven't felt it like that before and was taken by surprise; in fact I also thought it was a cyst and almost went to the ER. Until I noticed that my temps had risen so it was indeed just ovulation...! Are you temping or doing OPK's at all? I would suggest it so that you know if the pains are around your O date or not. And also that if you have the financial means, to go for a scan if you are worried. Better safe than sorry! FX for you!

Arohanui - I can't remember if you had mentioned before but have you received your CD28 progesterone results yet?

Lace&pearls - what did you decide re the clomid, scans, etc? GL hun!!!! 

Pinkee - how are you? Everything still OK??

Hope everyone has a lovely week ahead!


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls thanks for the kind words hun and welcome to the few new girls that have joined.

I haven't been on much recently as had a busy weekend. Had my hubby's best friend and his gf over for a few nights. He was meant to be my hubby's best man at our wedding but got deployed to Afghan suddenly and only got back a few weeks ago. He has been out there about 8/9 months so it was really good to see him and catch up. He has gone and bought a Porsche 911 as well lol so is very happy with his new toy. Men!!! lol.

Then today my hubby was turning on the Christmas lights at a near by town so my parents came and watched. Then we took them to see a house we have been thinking of buying. It was good to get a second opinion as they pointed out small things we hadn't thought of. 

Tomorrow I should have work but nope I have the day off and so does hubby so we are going to a Christmas market together for the day. Excited.

So all in all a great weekend. I am only CD4 tomorrow but this weekend has really taken my mind off TTC which has been nice to be honest xx


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - great news you have your lap and dye coming up. (I just looked up what it entails as I wasn't sure of the difference between this and an HSG). Your nervousness is more than understandable, but having a clear picture of any issues it might show will be worth it for you going forward in your TTC journey. Good luck for Thursday!

I get my day 28 results tomorrow morning and will discuss with GP then about whether or not to increase clomid to 100mg. CD33 now, no sign of AF yet except some cramping (but I've been having a lot of cramps all the way through this cycle). I'm guessing the clomid hasn't changed the length of my cycle so will expect AF within the next 2-6 days. I have completely convinced myself that 50mg didn't work, and that I need to increase to 100mg. 

Urgh, the hot flushes and night sweats! I'd almost forgotten them, not looking forward to a repeat of these on round 2 of clomid! :nope:


----------



## Pinkee

You had me in tears. :cry:
I really hope this lap dye is the answer for you, anesthesia scares me too. Can you ask for valium before going in? It helps me.
afm 
I'm doing well, thanks for thinking of me, I'm lurking the thread, I'm afraid of Posting too much & upsetting anyone. My first two years ttc I was pretty bitter & frustrated so I know How some might feel.

Ltttc has been my domain for so long I hardly feel comfortable posting in any other forums. GL girls! I think about you guys everyday!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

GL Arohanui, keep us posted on your b/w results I hope you just ovulated late... and got some bd in around that time!

Pinkee - both you and K4th have been so kind and considerate with your bfp's, I for one have never been upset by your news! Yeah a bit jealous lol but also very very happy for you and I find it inspiring. You have been ltttc for so long that you know how the rest of us feel and you offer valuable support and advice :). I can't speak for everyone but I for one am DEFINITELY glad both of you guys are sticking around. And of course you still need support as well! x I'm glad you and your little bean are doing good!

SarahLou - I didn't reply to you earlier but I remember that you are going to have another scan today? (think I saw that on another thread maybe?). Anyways please let us know what the drs find! Hope it's good news!

AFM - Nothing much, slight ovary pains right side again (same as last 2 cycles; had NO follies on lhs last cycle's u/s). I remember my dr saying to me at age 20 that my left ovary was too scarred from endo to be functional. Starting to wonder if she was right. Then my right tube just has to be open I guess if only my right ovary is functional. Just want Thursday to be over :wacko::cry:


----------



## k4th

Aw fern :hugs:

It will be over before you know it. This time next week it will be all done & dusted! Sorry you're feeling so anxious - the build up really will be worse than the actual day. Thinking of you & sending calming vibes your way!

(& thanks for your kind words. Like pinkee I don't want to be overbearing. You are so lovely fern :) )


----------



## Fern81

Thank you K4th you are a darling &#9829;!


----------



## Arohanui

Hello everyone, I am feeling over the moon with a CD28 progesterone test result of 97.2! :happydance: This means I'll be staying on 50mg for the next cycle which makes both me and my GP much more comfortable in regards to my sisters medical history and risk of stroke. 

She took my blood pressure (which was at a really good level), and as the clomid seems to be working, I don't need to see anyone until Feb for my next appointment with my infertility specialist. She told me that if I don't get a BFP by then, I'll stop clomid and move on to the next stage (I'm guessing IVF but we haven't really discussed in depth yet). So, I'll be all over my BBT, CF and OPK's next cycle to ensure we do the BD at the right time! 

Girly - I missed your post last night (must have been posting at the same time!). That sounds like a perfect weekend - nice you hear you are feeling relaxed and happy.

Just wanted to say, I may be new to clomid but I am not new to TTC. The last 3 years have been very stressful, hardwork and often heartbreaking, but like Fern, I really do want the ladies that have gone through this process and had success to stay around. Your experience and advice is very valuable, and it is nice to remember that this can work!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone I have been reading posts on my phone just haven't had much time to reply properly x hope everyone is ok, looks like a lot of us are due AF around same time. I think mine will be due on xmas day :dohh: which I think could be unfortunate. I've been taking 100mg clomid. I'm just hoping I don't regret the decision. I feel like I'm being really naughty but then again I also feel like I'm taking a gamble so maybe try and improve chances of winning if that makes sense. 
I haven't heard back from my FS I might call them again actually. The secretary said they wouldn't do a follicular tracking scan on NHS which I said was strange as I'd had one a few years ago via NHS (although we have moved since then) she referred me to a private hospital and I said they don't offer them anymore :shrug: 
Anyway hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## Timetotry

Just talked to my doctor. I ovulated last month, progesterone on day 26 was 43.4, so yay. And that means I don't have to increase clomid, so I'll stay on 50mg this month

The problem I'm having is that I don't know which day my period started! It was either Fri or sat. Does it matter if I'm off a day on starting clomid? 

Also, I only made it to 11 dpo. Is that too short? If I'm ovulating, what could be causing my progesterone to drop off so early? 

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Arohanui

Timetotry - it shouldn't matter which day you start your clomid. I have been prescribed taking it days 2-6, but I've read that every doctor has their own preference and you can start any day between day2 and day5, as long as you take the full course on consecutive days at around the same time. Great news about your progesterone result. Yay! Good luck for this cycle!


----------



## k4th

:hi: all

Really quick one - timetotry my lp was 9-10 days and it all worked out ok for me. I did take a vitamin b complex (50mg) every day until ov (actually carried it all the way through last cycle now I think about it) and it lengthened my lp by one day. Might be worth a try??

:flower:


----------



## Fern81

Yay for great progesterone results Timetotry and Arohanui!! 
I agree; don't stress too much about the clomid as long as you don't start taking it later than CD5. My LP is 13/12 days so far; I am also taking B complex and B6 this month to see if it will have an effect. I have read that if your LP is under 10 days it might start to be a problem BUT as you have seen K4th still had success with a shortish LP. 

Hope everyone else is doing OK! We are house-hunting, we need to move end December.... headaches! :)

xx


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all, I'm now on round 4 of 50mg of clomid,BD'ing every 2 days or so, dont do OPK's ,so FXed that this is it*


----------



## Fern81

Hi nightnurse, fx for you!!

Lace&pearls jip we are going to be a lot of ladies testing around Christmas time! I'm just going to focus on my faith and family a lot during that time to help me through a possible bfn! .........


----------



## Minnie00

Hi everyone, 

I was recently diagnosed with PCOS and will be starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow. I took Provera for 5 days to get AF and have never been so happy for that to come. It gave an end to a 171 day cycle. I finally feel like I am on track again. 

Does anyone have any advice for which OPK to use?

Thanks


----------



## Fern81

Hi Minnie, welcome to the Clomid Madhouse :)! Hope you have a great cycle with very little side effects. Can't really help you with the opk brands. I have been using Clicks (RSA) brand with mixed results. Are you charting your temperature? (I'm asking everyone about that lately lol but temping helped me so much!)

How is everyone else? Busy busy busy I presume! December fever!!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone & welcome Minnie! 

No news here...CD13 started doing OPK's today & temping...been lazy this month as i know IF i O this month naturally it won't be before CD18 if it was i'd be very suprosed lol! Infact if i O i will be very suprised LOL!!! 

Fern we are so close in this cycle 1 day apart...:) I totally understand your fear for thursday, it will be great to have some answers and be able to move forward. Its such an emotion rollercoaster grrr FX after our flushes of tubes this will be our month :) 

Minnie gosh well I have used literally 1000's opk's so feel i'm kind of an expert....i think about 4yrs worth in total! I used One step internet cheapies to begin with from amazon and then when they start to get quite dark I switch to the Clear Blue digital ones to confirm Ovulation - smiley face or no smiley face! (not dual hormone ones as they where terrible for me ...so much so they gave me my money back!) Its too expensive to use these for the whole cycle. I also test twice per day when lines start getting dark. Good luck! 

Hope everyone else is ok - sorry no personals...i'm in work and sholdn't be on B&B :0!!!!!!


----------



## Fern81

Ladies... news!

Remember I said I had a vision of twins (also thought of K4th then)? And that we were joking around with my sister saying maybe she is having twins since she is having such severe pregnancy symptoms? She was even joking that if she has twins she will give me one and we must just sign a contract to determine if I get the first or second born so that she doesn't change her mind.....:haha:

Well she just went for her first u/s and she is indeed having twins!!:baby::baby:

This is huge for her but for me as well, she hasn't stopped crying (not sad but very overwhelmed!) and I haven't stopped smiling! We are very close so I will be very involved in raising them and helping her with them especially right after the birth. There is a reason for everything and I'm sure that's why I'm not pregnant; so that I can help her for now!!!!!!

Thanks Nimbec for the kind words re the dreaded laparoscopy and hsg. I had a huge operation for endo when I was 20 and my mom just said she thinks the dr might have destroyed my ovaries and/or uterus (my mom is tactless!). So I hope they find that my right tube is still open and still THERE (seeing as I believe my left ovary is non-functional); but it will just be a relief to know once and for all. We can be testing buddies!! And who knows what the "tube clean-out" will do for us hey...:winkwink:

Buttercup are you going for your hsg this month as well? 

Hugs to all! :flower:


----------



## Fern81

:hi: Where are all my friends?

I know this time of year is super busy though... But ladies I have a favor to ask. I am very scared/nervous/worried/stressed about tomorrow. I believe in God and Heaven but I also think being scared of surgery and dying is just a self-preservation instinct.... so I'm kind of OK and also kind of freaking out even though it's 2 routine procedures. The nurse told me I will be under anaesthesia for an hour.

My favor is for prayers and positive thoughts please ladies that the surgery goes OK. And if I do find out that I can never have kids; then that I might have the strength to accept it and move on.

Hope everyone is doing OK! We are a lot of ladies taking clomid at almost the same time of the month this time! How is everyone doing? Anyone having side effects or feeling any different this month? The ladies who have started OPK's and temping this month, how are things going? 

At least I haven't ovulated yet, hoping for it only to happen in a week's time so that we can still get the :spermy: up "there" :) Hope not to ovulate tomorrow or Friday since I'm spending tomorrow night at my parents, alone! I'm even thinking of maybe doing AI on Friday night in case of O around that time...!

:hug:


----------



## k4th

Sending positive thoughts your way fern & will be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## lace&pearls

Aw wow congrats to your sis fern! I agree often it seems things were meant to fall in a way so that it worked out ok, like you said you can help your sister this way :) that's how I feel about my sister too she doesn't have a very supportive partner so I feel like at least I am available to be useful to her if she needs me right now. 
I will be thinking of you tomorrow, try to take your mind off it tonight - watch a movie maybe? X 

I have just stocked up on stuff - flax seed oil and cough syrup lol I have been taking EPO already - what dosage did people recommend before? I can't remember sorry lol x


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies :)
As for the EPO, I take 3000mg in divided doses. The instructions on the bottle says 1000-3000 mg daily; I am taking the highest dose because I am used to EPO and don't get any side effects from it. And it's really helping my skin!
X


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone :flower:

third time lucky....I have written 3 times today and my computer crashed before it got posted :dohh:

Fern wow your sister is so lucky to have you!! I bet she was super shocked! I'm wishing you bundles of luck for tomorrow and just remember that although its scary for you that they do them as routine ops daily - i'm sure you will be just fine and it will be over before you know it :hugs: I so hope they give you good news hun, if they do say the tubes are blocked there is always the IVF ption...not sure if you have considered this as you know its caused me & hubby a great deal of stress just even talking about it :( with regard to Ov when would you expect to O normally? Surgery may naturally delay it for you anyway hun fx!! 

Thinking of you hun - please let us know how you are as soon as you can! 

Lace& pearls i've done the same as you EPO, Flax seed and the cough mixture - I have always done the cough mixture but this month i am doing the others as well and i already feel like i have more cm than i have done previously! This maybe as i'm not on the clomid too but hey whatever it seems to be working. I'm taking 2000mg together at night and i plan to up it tomorrow and take 1000mg in the morning too. I have been on 2000mg for 2 weeks and no side effects. 

K4th hiya hope you are ok? any sickness yet? hope all is going smoothly.

No change here for me, going to start BD tonight - hopefully every other day until I O but in all honesty it prob wont be until i get at least some decent looking line on the opk as i may not O until CD25 thats a lot of BD and we both get tired of it so i have to make an educated guess from the colour of my opk's! Hey ho fx and K4th is a classic example of it only takes the once ;) thanks hun!


----------



## k4th

Hi all

My earlier post was a quickie from the office. Sorry it was so brief!!

Fern - so pleased to hear about your sister. Hope she gets over the shock quickly - she's very lucky to have a supportive and loving sister. Also - I agree with lace&pearls, try to take your mind off things tonight :hugs:

Nimbec - good luck with the epo! Hope it works for you and you get a good ov after having your tubes "flushed". Hoping this is your month!! And yes - it does only take once apparently :winkwink:

Lace&pearls - hope the epo works for you too. It looks like nimbec & fern are both going to be on 3000mg. I only took 1000mg a day before ov. Don't take it after ov though, it can cause some cramps :shrug:

Sarahlou - any update hun?? Thinking of you :hugs:

Buttercup - hope you're well. Thinking if you too :hugs:

To all the new ladies - hi & best of luck this month. So hoping for lots of Christmas bfp's around here :)


----------



## Fern81

Oh yeah I forgot to add that re EPO. Definitely don't take it after O, it can cause cramps and uterine contractions; in fact some women use it to help bring on labor. 

GL Nimbec and Lace&pearls with all your plans! !! Nimbec I don't know when I will ov, it was cd16 then cd22 the next cycle, only two O cycles this year! Hoping for cd22 again this cycle but I can feel my right ovary working hard!

IVF is not an option for us because of financial issues.

K4th I'm glad you're doing well! 

Hope everyone else is working hard on ttc and that the clomid is treating you well!


----------



## Arohanui

Hello!

Just a quickie to say good luck for tomorrow Fern. I'll be thinking about you and sending positive vibes. Hope it all goes well x


----------



## Minnie00

Thanks for everyone's awesome feedback! I am on day 3 of Clomid and so far just some mood swings and nausea. I am very hopeful and eager to start my OPKs. Thanks for the advice, I will use the cheapest first and then confirm with the digital ones. I am also going to chart this month.


----------



## nimbec

Morning ladies 

Just a very quick message to wish you the best of luck Fern - thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks ladies :flower: 

Quick Q - can you take flax seed oil throughout your cycle? I did read online something about taking it just for luteal phase... but I couldn't really find reasons why, except not to take it in pregnancy ... (?) 

Fern thinking of you today :thumbup: Hope you're ok x

nimbec totally get what you mean about getting tired of it! x


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - I tried to take epo before ov and flaxseed oil after ov. Partly because I wanted to keep getting good oil but couldn't keep taking epo. And I didn't take them together because if you take too much oil it can start to affect blood clotting - and mine doesn't clot well anyway. 

Fern - good luck for today hun!!! Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## nimbec

Lace&Pearls I read that you only take it after Ov because it can affect natural ovulation - not in a good way apparently....i didn't find much info on this but it was enough to make me only take it after O. So I am taking EPO upto O then flax until AF....hope this helps! 

I have to say I can see big difference in my CM from taking the EPO, hopefully that will help me plus the preseed...i'm actually going to use less preseed this month if my cm continues to be good as i fear the full 4ml maybe to much for the swimmers to cope with, sadly on the clomid tho I had no cm so I had to use it! 

Hope you all have a good day!


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Ladies... news!
> 
> Remember I said I had a vision of twins (also thought of K4th then)? And that we were joking around with my sister saying maybe she is having twins since she is having such severe pregnancy symptoms? She was even joking that if she has twins she will give me one and we must just sign a contract to determine if I get the first or second born so that she doesn't change her mind.....:haha:
> 
> Well she just went for her first u/s and she is indeed having twins!!:baby::baby:
> 
> This is huge for her but for me as well, she hasn't stopped crying (not sad but very overwhelmed!) and I haven't stopped smiling! We are very close so I will be very involved in raising them and helping her with them especially right after the birth. There is a reason for everything and I'm sure that's why I'm not pregnant; so that I can help her for now!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks Nimbec for the kind words re the dreaded laparoscopy and hsg. I had a huge operation for endo when I was 20 and my mom just said she thinks the dr might have destroyed my ovaries and/or uterus (my mom is tactless!). So I hope they find that my right tube is still open and still THERE (seeing as I believe my left ovary is non-functional); but it will just be a relief to know once and for all. We can be testing buddies!! And who knows what the "tube clean-out" will do for us hey...:winkwink:
> 
> Buttercup are you going for your hsg this month as well?
> 
> Hugs to all! :flower:

I am ok, just been so very busy and trying not to stress too much. Sorry I haven't been around much but I'm wishing you well and sending you lots of positive energy, my dear friend!!

xoxoxo


----------



## chedge86

Fern81 said:


> Continued... :)
> 
> Welcome Chedge! I had quite bad O pains last cycle but it only lasted a few hours. I haven't felt it like that before and was taken by surprise; in fact I also thought it was a cyst and almost went to the ER. Until I noticed that my temps had risen so it was indeed just ovulation...! Are you temping or doing OPK's at all? I would suggest it so that you know if the pains are around your O date or not. And also that if you have the financial means, to go for a scan if you are worried. Better safe than sorry! FX for you!
> 
> Arohanui - I can't remember if you had mentioned before but have you received your CD28 progesterone results yet?
> 
> Lace&pearls - what did you decide re the clomid, scans, etc? GL hun!!!!
> 
> Pinkee - how are you? Everything still OK??
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely week ahead!


Thanks for the welcome and support. I have never really O pains in the past, I'm hoping it was just the Clomid causing it. I thought the same. The pain was so bad for 2 days I thought it was a cyst and was ready to go to the ER. Finally around noon the 2nd day they eased and I have felt great since then. Today (8 days after what I think was ovulation) I have mild cramping. I'm praying it is implantation. No, I'm not really temping or doing the OPK's. I thought I had a whole box of OPK's and didn't the night I think I O'd...then the next day was Thanksgiving, so I didn't get a chance to buy any. I started testing the following day and it was negative all times for 3 days, so I'm thinking I just missed my surge (I hope at least). I know I should test more often, but I get so upset with always getting a negative OPK's. Plus, my husband works out of town and is gone for 11-15 days at a time, so we can only try when he is home. I got so depressed when I would get a positive OPK a day or two after he left. I can't leave and go to him because I work full time and our Daughter is in school, so I can't just up and leave to go to him when I do ovulate and he isn't home. We have kind of just got used to the fact that we will try as much as we can while he is home and it will happen when it is meant to happen.


----------



## chedge86

Fern - I just read through all the comments and noticed you are having the lap and dye testing today. Good Luck. You will be fine. 

I had the lap and dye testing last April. It wasn't too bad. I get sick from general anaesthetic though. I've been put under 5-6 times now and I've got sick from it each time. Most don't have that problem though. I'm sure it's because I can't take pain meds. I get sick on the lightest pain meds. Other than that I was fine. The surgery wasn't bad - can't even see my incisions. I did have a little discomfort for a few days after surgery. Most of it was from the gas where they blow you up to get a good look. 

Prayers for good results and fast healing!


----------



## Arohanui

I'm on cd37 and went to bed last night thinking about getting a test today. Then my BBT dropped this morning, and started spotting this afternoon :cry:

I had kind of prepared for Clomid not to work first time round, but it's still upsetting. At least I know I O'd this month - keeping hold of the positive!


----------



## nimbec

Arohanui so sorry Af got you :( it's really hard! Fx next cycle is for you & it's great news you are oing! 

Well ladies quick update here - I didn't think I would 0 this cycle as usually with no meds it's unlikley and if I do it can be as late as CD24 BUT here I am CD15 with a pos OPK & blaringly positive at that!! We BD last night but that was the first in weeks so swimmers where probably duff and we did tonight and will tomorrow but I feel like we kind of missed it a bit this cycle - fx I don't O tonight and we ca get another sesh in tomorrow!! 

Fern I've been thinking of you lots today hope you are ok?! 

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Thanks for every positive thought and prayer for yesterday. You ladies are amazing.

I'm OK :). The anaesthesia was really terrible, one of the worst that I've had. I asked for valium before the op and never received it. The anaesthetist couldn't get the IV line in and stabbed me full of holes & damaged a nerve in my right arm. I still can barely move/feel my right arm. Then when I came to; I was hypothermic, my body was shaking uncontrollably, and I was in very bad pain (later heard that I didn't get pain meds following surgery cause dr didn't want meds to interfere with my growing follicle). The shaking made my abdominal pain much worse so they gave me a pethidine shot, which I actually can't take cause I get very sick from it. :dohh: And then they had to treat me for hypothermic shock!! So needless to say I had a very bad day. :wacko: I only started to feel a bit better last night and as soon as I could get up I insisted on going home even though they advised me to stay the night, lol DH had to kind of carry me! Spent the night in my own bed with DH on the couch; so much better than a hospital bed. And feeling much better today, just the numb right arm which bothers me (really hope it gets back to normal since I'm right handed), and sore tummy muscles.

But the prognosis is OK though! I have stage 3 endometriosis which dr removed. My left ovary looks bad & from all the endo it had adhered completely to the posterior abdominal wall; she cut it loose. It had a follicle on though but the follie burst when she loosened the ovary. So it seems that it's not totally non-functional. Left tube is completely closed. Right ovary has a nice big follie which didn't rupture during surgery and my right tube is open!! She says there is a chance that we might have kids esp now that the endo has been treated. It will grow back and I will probably have to have it treated again some time in the future but for now it's OK.:cloud9:

Now the big question is will I still ovulate even after the stress from surgery and when? If not then we just try again next cycle. Of course my new thermometer also broke this morning :dohh: so I have no idea if I ovulated in the night or what! Asked my mom to bring me OPK's and a new thermometer this afternoon and am hoping for the best! (I wonder if my body will think that I've already ovulated due to the ruptured follie from the left ovary? Will just have to see).

Enough about me. 
Nimbec - Yay for ovulating on your own! That is great news!! 

Arohanui - Sorry about AF, we are all here for you during the new upcoming cycle hun. 

Buttercup - glad you're keeping busy darl. Hoping that you also O on your own this month! And that the weight loss keeps going well x

K4th - almost time for your first scan? And yours Pinkee? It would be nice if you can post a pic or maybe a link to your pic! Exciting!

Chedge - hope it's implantation! When will you start testing?

How is everyone else doing? xxxxx


----------



## Pinkee

That sounds like a hell of an ordeal! 

But omg, so much info and you got alot fixed up!
Are they going to do anything about your left tube?


----------



## Pinkee

I'm just here, lurking all my fav threads, trying not to overthink my lack of symptoms. 

I have an appt next week but scan isn't scheduled until the 30th. So far away!


----------



## k4th

Fern - so glad it's all over! Hope your arm feels better soon. So so glad it's not all bad news - your endo is gone for now, one good tube & good follie/ovary :happydance: I think the stress/meds from your rotten day probably will delay ov. But last cycle one of my follies didn't grow at all in 4 days due to stress so you're definitely not out hun. Get those opks & feel better soon :hugs:

Nimbec - :happydance: on positive opk!!! It's amazing that it's happened nice & early for you. Hope the epo is still doing it's work. Hope you get a lovely temp rise tomorrow :)

To all who have AF... It sucks for her to arrive no matter how prepared you are :hugs: make sure you take care of yourselves and do something nice before thinking about the next cycle fully kicks in :hugs:


----------



## k4th

Oh & Afm I have an early scan next week. Will post a link for anyone who might want to look :flower:


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern sorry to hear you had a rough time :( but I'm really pleased to hear you got some answers and they've helped you one the way too, that's fantastic :) one step closer to a BFP!!! Hope you're pl and recovering well, feel proud of yourself sounds like you've been brave ! X 


thanks for everyone's advice about EPO and flax seed oil. Nimbec I didn't even think of that too much pre seed? But good point. 
I'm just waiting to o trying to keep positive but also not focus on it too much. Want to enjoy xmas but have a feeling it will be lurking in the back of my mind. Ah well I will just have to try and not let it :) 

hope everyone is ok and has a good weekend anyone got anything good going on? :) 

k4th that's great you have another scan :) 
Pinkee 30th does seem like a long time away!! The beginning part is so slow isn't it zxx 
arohanui sorry to hear AF arrived :( but like you said brilliant that you ovulated xxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

K4th I wrote a really long post to you this morning and it seems to have disappeared - did anyone see it? I must be going mad I'm sure it posted fine! 

Anyhow I'm so pleased you are ok and have some answers. I think it's positive and you can crack on knowing you have bought yourself some time! Fx for you!! How is your arm now? Anaesthetic Mars ME really sick too so I can completely sympathise with how you feel it's truly awful!! Hopefully you will be feeling better soon and can get BDIng in the hope of that follie releasing :) 

Lace & pearls I know the feeling about xmas - I'm the same I'm hoping that I will be able to enjoy it but it looks like af will be in full flow for me over xmas :( let's hope she's not but hey I fully expect her! 

K4th hope the scan goes well! Are your consultants behaving? I guess they are fairly calm at the moment - fx they stay that way & my advice is to tell them how you want to manage the pregnancy! That's what I did in the end as the midwiffes and most docs had no idea how to deal with me and my pacemaker lol! I lost my name early on I was gravida one with pacemaker!! Haha

Pinkee I hope the time goes quick for you!! I remember it just being a constant worry all the way through. I'm sure everything will be fine. 

I had another pos opk today and I'm sure I ovulated this evening it was blooming painful!!! I fully expect a temp shift in the morning - if not I'll be flummoxed as I'm sure it was O. Didn't really get the timing right as I have never O'd this early - maybe once on clomid but wasn't expecting it so not overly positive. So tomorrow I guess the dreaded 2 ww begins - and with a 14day LP it certainly drags :(


----------



## Arohanui

Ha! Fertility friend has just told me if my next clomid cycle is the same length as my last clomid cycle, we'll be BD'ing Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and Boxing Day. Well won't that be fun with a house full of Christmas guests? Lol!


----------



## Fern81

Morning everyone

Ooohh Nimbec FX for you! I don't think your timing was bad. Really hoping that strong swimmers were there to meet the eggy! Can't wait for you to test. Nice to know that you could potentially fall pregs by yourself!

K4th - would love to see your scan pic hun!!! Already can't wait to see the gender! BTW do you want to know the gender of wait until LO is born?

Pinkee - We are not going to do anything about the left tube. My medical insurance won't pay for anything fertility related. Dr says as long as I have 1 tube open I have a chance to fall pregs. Apparently the egg migrates to the open tube and she even had patients who appeared to have both tubes closed who still fell pregnant; you just need a microscopic entry. (According to her). Oooh hun I hope that time flies for you till the 30th! Same question for you - do you want to know the gender/get a gender scan, or wait till LO is born?

Lace&pearls - great attitude re trying to enjoy the holidays!! Will be keeping my eyes open for a post saying you ovulated :). I plan to just rest and read a lot this weekend. :thumbup: And you?

Arohanui - I giggled when I read FF's predicted O schedule for you! Enjoy trying to sneak in some "private time" hehehe! 

How is everyone else doing??

AFM - Arm is still numb. I can move it a bit more but it feels heavy & floppy (like it's full of Novocaine). Am just trying to pick up stuff and do fine movements with my fingers to tell my body that the nerve needs to heal ASAP! Will also phone the hospital on Monday to hear if anything can be done. DH is being very positive; he had neural damage from a back injury and lost sensation & muscle tone in his right leg 2 years ago but it has slowly recovered almost 100% so what is my arm compared to that. 
Read through my post of yesterday lol I was feeling so sorry for myself after that experience. I have had quite bad experiences with anaesthesia & surgery (the worst was waking up unable to breathe after surgery a few years ago!!) so you guys can understand why I'm so scared of it. Just glad it's over. Recovering nicely.
Clueless re my ovulation; have tonnes of EWCM today. My thermometer broke so I couldn't take my temp yesterday, my mom couldn't find another one so she got me an "emergency" normal thermometer which can only record to the 1st decimal place. Temp is higher today but that might be from my body healing after surgery?? Will also be doing Clearblue digital OPK's for a few days (new for me) to see what is going on? Did manage to BD yesterday (don't ask how!) so maybe our bases are covered.
But I'm not too stressed. The big hurdles are coming down one by one. I am finally ovulating as of 2 cycles ago. The lap&dye is done and anatomical issues sorted out. So we can always try again next cycle, maybe then adding in that acupuncture.

Lots of hugs ladies, hope everyone has a nice weekend! :kiss:


----------



## nimbec

Hello everyone! 

Well for some reason i haven't been able to post on this thread - I write a whole message & when i press to post it disappears :wacko: I'm now on my computer rather than phone ....lets hope you all get to read this lol!!

k4th eek exciting to see a scan pic - hope you are feeling ok & your consultants are behaving so far! It was in third tri they all got het up with me and my pacemaker! 

Lace & Peals hope you manage to keep your mind away from ttc for a bit over the festive period...I'm going to try to do that too!

Arohanui good luck with the 'private time' as Fern said, it can make it more exciting the fear of being caught or having to be quiet ;) 

Fern I can completely understand why you where so nervous - i also get very sick from anasthetic its really horrid! So sorry about your arm, if i was you i'd go back sooner rather than later about it...they maybe able to do something about it. Any info on your temp this morning? I really hope you haven't O'd yet :) Also well done you for doing it the other night - i am the same i can be really poorly but somehow find a way! 


Well i got my temp rise this morning! :happydance: hopefully this means i ovulated with a good egg- not an immature one as i know happens to me! I'm now 1dpo and the fun begins - I am determind not to test until at least 12dpo or if i ca wait until missed AF BUT I am due the 20th December so could upset me just befpre xmas ...such fun! Hopefully it will be a nice early xmas present! 

Hope everyone else is ok?!


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - I'm ok thanks. Haven't met my ob consultant so not getting too much hassle.... Yet! Lol :haha:

Nimbec & fern - looks like you ov'd around the same time!! How exciting!! So nice to have a tww buddy. & you both had pretty good timing!

Fern - I'm amazed you managed to bd after your ordeal! Well done :thumbup:

Hope you both get an early Christmas present and AF stays away :xmas6:


----------



## Fern81

Hey ladies :)

Nimbec your temps are looking even better than on clomid! Hope this is finally your month!!

Well my temps are up but I don't know if I ovulated? Still have loads of ewcm and ovary pain but that might be from the endometriosis ablation? Dr also said that a follie on my left ovary ruptured during surgery but there was still 1 large one on my right ovary. I have no way of knowing if the one on the left which ruptured released a mature egg, in which case I would have "ovulated" on Thursday during surgery and we only dtd on Friday. Or if the other ovary is still going to ovulate? 
This month is super confusing but I guess that's to be expected when doing surgery right over O time..... such a pity she was fully booked the previous Thursday but oh well. 
I'm going to HINT that she does a quick u/s Friday when I have the stiches out but don't want to pay for one lol.... I'm also ok with just waiting this month out and trying again next month if we did miss the window!

Xx


----------



## Fern81

Hm I posted something else but it seems that I also erased it.....
We only dtd because dr told us to have sex ASAP because of the small chance of my right ovary still ovulating! So painful; I'm staying far away from hubby for now! The things we discuss on these forums :)


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi ladies!

I haven't been around much but hope everyone is doing well.

afm:
I'm still doing the detox but craving some bad food today. I feel less bloated but it could be due to no clomid this month, who knows. I refuse to weigh myself, maybe later on this month but I know I have more work to do to reach my goal. 

I had a very vivid dream about doing an ivf cycle and I was so happy in my dream and then I woke up.:shrug: Trying to stay positive. 


I wish you all lots of luck! Have a great day!


----------



## chedge86

Fern - I'm so sorry it started out so bad for you. The same thing happened to me with the IV - they stuck me 4 times before getting it in and then my vein burst. It was black and blue. It hurt so bad I had to raise hell to get them to take it out after surgery later that night. I'm so glad you got some good news out of it though. FX for you this cycle. 

I actually tested this morning and got a :bfn:

AF is scheduled to start in 3 days. I've had no signs of her yet though. I was really hoping this was our month. If not, I wish she would hurry and show her ugly face so we can try again this month since DH will be home again for 2 weeks around Christmas


----------



## Fern81

I wrote such a long reply and then it all got deleted! Hate when that happens.

Buttercup - so nice to hear from you! Keep up the good work with the diet and I hope that you manage to lose the necessary weight so that you can start IVF when you are ready. :hugs:

Chedge - sorry about BFN! Which dpo are you and how long is your LP usually? I can't remember if you temp; but if you do, are your temps still up? Wow your IV story is much worse than mine and I actually felt a bit nauseous reading it. Hope you never have to go through it again!!

Girly, timetotry, arohanui, lace&pearls, babylaw and anyone else waiting to O; hope you ladies are doing really well! Let us know when you have any news! I am waiting to see if I will have any testing buddies :) :happydance:

MrsMcCurdy - how are you hun? Are you going to wait out AF or start with provera? I am so excited for your next cycle!

SarahLou - haven't heard from you in a while and I'm very curious as to how your cycle ended up? Really hope you are doing OK hun!!

K4th and Pinkee - hope that you are doing well and don't have too many preg symptoms! :flower:

Nimbec - yay for CH! Hope the next 9 days FLY by. You will be the first of us to test in December (after chedge!) I think??

AFM - temps are down again so I am hoping to still have a shot at O and catching the egg! Hope I don't skip O completely this cycle. Digital OPK = still negative but I looked at the lines (of COURSE I'm going to look at the lines, I mean, c'mon!) and the test line is getting darker so I hope that means that O will happen soon. BTW my uncle is a dr and he said my arm should be fine especially since I can still do all normal movements with it (it just feels numb and weak). The nerve just needs to heal. So feeling better about that.

Hugs to everyone! Hope I didn't leave anyone out I'm really thinking a lot about you all x


----------



## k4th

Hi buttercup - well done on getting through a detox in dec. You'll be ready for ivf before you know it!!

Fern - glad you're feeling better about your arm. I would be pretty hopeful that you will ov - especially if your opks are getting darker. Hopefully it will give your lining time to settle & thicken again before that right follie pops!!

Nimbec - :happydance: for crosshairs. Really good temp jump too. Hope the tww is kind to you :)

All was well as my scan today, no piccie given but I got to see the screen so I'm feeling happy :)


----------



## chedge86

I wrote a long reply too and it is no where to be found. Wonder if something is going on with the site today? 

Fern - Thank you! I'm hoping it is still too early to get a bfp. Well, I'm not 100% sure I ovulated remember because I tested kind of late. I'm pretty sure I did though and just missed my surge. If so, I am 12dpo. My cycles are always crazy and all over the place, so it's never the same. LP has been anywhere from 12-29 days. According to the app I use to keep up with my cycles, ovulation and the days we BD - I am scheduled for AF in 3 days, so we shall see. I have not been temping - I needed to get a new therm. (bought one the other day), so I'm planning on it next cycle if I don't get a BFP this go round!


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls,

Sorry it has been a while since I have been on. Been pretty ill recently and got sent home from work today. Feel really guilty taking time off. Stupid cold/cough/flu thing. Had a temperature past few days (although it slipped down for an hour or 2 on Sunday so managed to record a temp on fertility friend then). Hoping tomorrow it will be lower so I can get back to proper temping.

Ovulation this week or at the weekend I am hoping.

Fern so sorry to hear about your surgery it sounds horrible and I hope your arm sorts itself out soon. I pray for your ovulation as well.

K4th must have been amazing seeing your little baby on the screen today. Not long until you will have your first picture to show off. Exciting.

Nimbec I hope the time flies for you and I am anxiously waiting your BFP.

Lace&pearls I like the idea of enjoying the holidays. Nice to relax and not stress over everything.

I hope all of you are well in your waits for ovulation (and lots of BDing) or in your tww. 

CD11 for me so hopefully not too long till ovulation x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey everyone. Sorry I've been absent lately. 
Thank you fern for thinking of me. No I'm not going to start provera, just waiting for whatever comes. I have no idea if I've ovulated, I don't think so but I haven't done a very good job at temping this cycle. Crazy work schedule but my life is going back to normal after this Thursday!! Yay!! I've been feeling kinda off and I thought AF was coming but still nothing so who knows what's going on. 
I'm excited about Christmas!! Haven't done a thing for it yet but I'm excited!!! 
Thinking of you all and I'm still reading all the updates!


----------



## Minnie00

Really looking for some advice...

I am on cd12 of my first cycle of clomid. I took Provera to get AF and am now waiting to see if I ovulate. I do not ovulate on my own naturally. Any suggestions on when I can expect to O?


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
I'm currently Cd 11, just waiting for o! So much waiting! 
Minnie, what day did you take clomid? 
I did 5-9 and my doctor said to expect to ovulate between cd15 and 21, and last cycle I ovulated on Cd 18. We have instructions to bd on 15, 17, 19 and 21.


----------



## Timetotry

Fern, how is your arm feeling?


----------



## Minnie00

Timetotry said:


> Hi ladies!
> I'm currently Cd 11, just waiting for o! So much waiting!
> Minnie, what day did you take clomid?
> I did 5-9 and my doctor said to expect to ovulate between cd15 and 21, and last cycle I ovulated on Cd 18. We have instructions to bd on 15, 17, 19 and 21.

I did 5-9 too. We are 1 day apart! This waiting is awful. I have never been so anxious. Are you using OPK or just temping or both?


----------



## Timetotry

Minnie00 said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm currently Cd 11, just waiting for o! So much waiting!
> Minnie, what day did you take clomid?
> I did 5-9 and my doctor said to expect to ovulate between cd15 and 21, and last cycle I ovulated on Cd 18. We have instructions to bd on 15, 17, 19 and 21.
> 
> I did 5-9 too. We are 1 day apart! This waiting is awful. I have never been so anxious. Are you using OPK or just temping or both?Click to expand...

I'm a shift worker and had some night shifts last week so I couldn't temp and it's so difficult since I don't get up at the same time every day. I know it's not really reliable, but I know what my pre and post ov Temps usually are so sometimes I just do Temps the couple days before and after to confirm. 
I ran out of opks last cycle and didnt order anymore online. I'm debating if I'll run to the dollarstore to grab a few, but I'm sick of walking in there and buying them. I might skip them this cycle. 
I had my progesterone checked last cycle and I do ovulate on clomid, and have been on my own for a while; so I don't doubt that I will this cycle. Just a matter of catching the Darn thing! 
What about you? What's your plan for this cycle? 

I've been researching iui. My instincts are telling me that we will need to go the route, hopefully my gut is wrong. I'm just mentally preparing myself. My doctor wants me to do 3 rounds of clomid and if we aren't pregnant, then it's iui.


----------



## Fern81

Hi all!

Minnie - You can expect to ovulate +/- 5-10 days after your last clomid tablet but it can take a bit longer than that... I've seen many ladies (including myself) who ovulated only around cd20-30! It's frustrating but don't give up, our thread friend K4th fell pregnant recently after a late ovulation :)
I would suggest to carry on bd every other day AT LEAST, and also to maybe try OPK's every day from CD14 (if you can get IC's the costs will be kinder to you!); and to take your basal body temperature. I keep recommending this to everyone but just because it changed my own ttc journey so much: try the fertilityfriend app with opk's, temps and checking of other fertility signs like CM. After a few cycles you might see a pattern emerge and be able to predict O a little easier. 
But of course I hope you don't NEED a few cycles! :hugs: Just don't give up on O until AF shows; I had a great but late ovulation last cycle and missed BD because I assumed that I was not going to O so late!

Timetotry - I agree it's just waiting and waiting! Hope it happens sooner rather than later for everyone, it's so exciting when there is some good news in the thread. Hmmm, iui planned? Does your insurance cover it? I have heard so many positive stories about that procedure since it bypasses potential cervical problems. GL!!

Girly - I really hope you feel better soon hun. You have been working so hard, please don't feel guilty for taking time off. Rather take time to heal up and then you can give 100% energy to your other responsibilities again. Be kind to yourself. x Wish I could come bring you some soup & hot chocolate!

MrsMcCurdy - nice to know you are doing well and that you are not feeling too consumed with ttc atm! It's easy to become obsessed :wacko: and sometimes I also want to take a small step back like you are doing atm. Hope you have a wonderful Christmas time!

K4th - soooo happy to hear that your scan went well. I can't wait for your first pic. Have you started thinking about names yet??

Thanks for caring ladies :hugs: I'm doing well thanks, my arm still feels the same but I can move it more and more easily every day so I'm sure it will heal fine! Thanks that I can write about all the petty things that my other friends won't understand; like how much I invested in this laparoscopic surgery, how I'm waiting to O, how I feel about it every single day blah blah blah! It's just nice to know there is somewhere that I can get it all off my chest :hugs:

Thinking about you all!!! xx


----------



## Fern81

On a side note (and just for interest sake); is anyone here thinking about adoption; would anyone consider it? DH is dead set against it (I think he is still very sure that he will be able to pass on his own genes) but I have started to think about it again this past cycle. It has always been at the back of my mind...


----------



## Fern81

Sorry for posting so much today but I literally JUST got the news that I passed my degree with a distinction (cum laude)! Also the one place where I teach offered me double the hours and double the salary for next year. I am in tears; so overwhelmed and grateful. Just had to share that victory with everyone.

All the glory to God!


----------



## lace&pearls

Wow fern that's fabulous congratulations!! You have been working hard so you deserve your success! Well done :D x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Wow, congratulations fern!!! That is exciting!! And I like talking about this stuff with you guys too. Y'all understand :) 
As for the adoption subject- yes, we actually plan on adopting at least one whether or not we have our own. I've always had a huge heart for orphans ever since I was 12 and went to the Dominican Republic and someone on the street literally ask my parents to take their children bc they knew they could have a better life(aka food, home and clothing). It shocked me then and so it has stuck with me ever since. I'd love to adopt a sibling set but hubby isn't so sure about that but we have time. Most places you have to be 30 to a adopt a child and if we're going by hubby's age we still have 9 1/2 years to decide. Some countries/orphanages are less strict about age though. 
Ideally we would like to have 3 of our genes and one(maybe two) adopted.


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Sorry for posting so much today but I literally JUST got the news that I passed my degree with a distinction (cum laude)! Also the one place where I teach offered me double the hours and double the salary for next year. I am in tears; so overwhelmed and grateful. Just had to share that victory with everyone.
> 
> All the glory to God!

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance: I am so proud of you and your accomplishments!:hugs:


----------



## chedge86

Fern - that is awesome news!! Congratulations! 

I think about adoption often. DH isn't so sure. We have one child, so he keeps holding on to faith that we can have another one.


----------



## k4th

Fern81 said:


> Sorry for posting so much today but I literally JUST got the news that I passed my degree with a distinction (cum laude)! Also the one place where I teach offered me double the hours and double the salary for next year. I am in tears; so overwhelmed and grateful. Just had to share that victory with everyone.
> 
> All the glory to God!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

That is fantastic news fern!!!! Congratulations!! Hope you're doing some serious celebrating! :happydance:


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Fern - glad you are feeling better after your procedure, and hope that arm gets better soon. Congratulations on your degree and job news! 

Minnie - I'm on my second cycle of clomid. I didn't O until CD21-22 on my first round and the total cycle was 37 days (which is inline with my pre-Clomid cycles of between 30-39days). If you can, temp and use OPK's. I didn't with my first cycle, and I really regret it. I'm using the fertilityfriend app (recommended by Fern) to keep track of everything and have bought more OPK's for this cycle than anyone should ever need to use! 

About adoption, so weird as I was going to ask the same question here a few days ago. I think about it all the time and DH and I have discussed it quite a lot. He doesn't want to consider it until we've tried EVERYTHING ELSE first, but like MrsMcCurdy, I've always wanted to adopt alongside having biological children so I guess the step into adoption only is much easier for me psychologically than for DH. He is an extremely positive person, so he just doesn't believe at this stage that having our own might not happen for us. I have definitely seen him soften more to the idea since his niece was born. He loves that little girl more than anything, and I think it made him realise that children don't have to be conceived and carried by you or your partner for you to be able to love them with your whole heart. (It doesn't help though when his friends tell him "you have no idea what it's like to hold your own child for the first time - there's nothing more amazing in the world." And this is from people who know we're TTC) :growlmad:

CD5 for me - only one more Clomid to take this cycle and so far so good. Haven't really had all the terrible cramping and other horrible side effects I had with the first round, so I'm feeling pretty good! Temping every day at 7am on the dot and will start OPK's from CD10 I think (definitely don't want to miss O this month!). I'm not having bloods this cycle so I want to be fully aware of my BBT and other signs so I can be confident the clomid is still doing it's job. 

Thinking of everyone and wishing you all well!


----------



## Minnie00

Timetotry said:


> Minnie00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm currently Cd 11, just waiting for o! So much waiting!
> Minnie, what day did you take clomid?
> I did 5-9 and my doctor said to expect to ovulate between cd15 and 21, and last cycle I ovulated on Cd 18. We have instructions to bd on 15, 17, 19 and 21.
> 
> I did 5-9 too. We are 1 day apart! This waiting is awful. I have never been so anxious. Are you using OPK or just temping or both?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a shift worker and had some night shifts last week so I couldn't temp and it's so difficult since I don't get up at the same time every day. I know it's not really reliable, but I know what my pre and post ov Temps usually are so sometimes I just do Temps the couple days before and after to confirm.
> I ran out of opks last cycle and didnt order anymore online. I'm debating if I'll run to the dollarstore to grab a few, but I'm sick of walking in there and buying them. I might skip them this cycle.
> I had my progesterone checked last cycle and I do ovulate on clomid, and have been on my own for a while; so I don't doubt that I will this cycle. Just a matter of catching the Darn thing!
> What about you? What's your plan for this cycle?
> 
> I've been researching iui. My instincts are telling me that we will need to go the route, hopefully my gut is wrong. I'm just mentally preparing myself. My doctor wants me to do 3 rounds of clomid and if we aren't pregnant, then it's iui.Click to expand...



I am using OPKs daily now and am BD every other day right now. I started temping and I love fertility friend.

Fern - thank you for all of the input.... it is so helpful to be able to talk to people who know how long it can feel to wait for O to happen.


----------



## Fern81

Yay for a positive clomid round for so many of us! New ladies please share your ovulation charts in your signature if you feel comfortable :) 

I don't know what to think of this cycle anymore.... my temps are higher than they were at the beginning of my cycle but still lower than any post-O temps for the previous 2 ovulatory cycles. CM has dried up but CP is really high and soft!? Oh well I can only conclude that the surgery has messed with my hormones a bit (lots!) hehe. I think I'm just going to wait this cycle out, test on Christmas if no AF, but rather pin my hopes on next cycle with no stress, no surgery, no dye to mess up my lining, no ruptured follies during laparoscopy, etc!

Now I just need to convince my Dr to give me a prescription for 3 more months of clomid....... I asked her last month and she said no; she will not treat me anymore after this last procedure but rather refer me to a specialist (which we can't afford). But I will try to convince her again when I have the stitches out on Friday! Seeing as the 3-6 months following a lap&dye one can be more fertile. FX! (And then maybe finally take that month off after my last box of clomid... but we will see).

Hope everyone has a great day! I can't help but get caught up in the holiday spirit. This time next week we will be at the beach, yay! (With my fat post-lap and post-clomid tummy!!!:haha:)


----------



## chedge86

Quick Question: Have any of you ladies had an HSG or know someone who has? 

I had the lap and dye testing like Fern in April 2013 and was told everything was normal. My sister is currently 28 weeks pregnant and had an ultrasound appointment yesterday. The Ultrasound tech is the sweetest and always asks about me (my sister is on her 2nd pregnancy since I had my daughter). My sister explained to her after being off the clomid for 11 months I started back a 100mg cycle this month on days 3-7. She asked my sister if I had the HSG procedure. My sister told her no, but that I had the lap and dye testing in April 2013 and was told everything was normal. The tech said it would still be worth me asking my OB for the HSG because it is very common for women who have had a c-section to have blocked tubes. Just wondering if anyone knows anything about that?

Still no updated news for me. On CD 26 with a :bfn: on Monday the 8th. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## dede3124

Input needed from you experienced ladies! I apologize if it is not ok to 'crash' your thread like this so do forgive please. We have been TTC for 13 months. My CD21 and CD3 blood work looks fine. I have consistent cycles 28-30 days with o on day 13 or 14. I haven't read much on clomid because I thought it was to help people that are not ovulating. I was surprised to hear my GYN nurse talk about it being an option for me. Do any of you have experience with clomid that naturally ovulate? From what I have read online (scary I know!) it is an option, haven't found any success rates, but can mess your cycles up. Thoughts?


----------



## Arohanui

Hi ladies,

Chedge - I had an HSG in November. It is an X-ray where they put dye in and want to see that it goes all through the tubes and spills out at the ends where it is supposed. It will show any blockages and can also help clear blockages as the dye helps flush them out. I haven't had the lap and dye procedure, but I believe the HSG is sometimes done after the lap as the two procedures can work hand in hand. It's definitely worth asking your OB about. If you want to know any more about the HSG I'm happy to talk about my experience - just let me know. 

Dede - my cd21 bloods and cd28 bloods over 4 months showed I wasn't O'ing naturally and I started on clomid to make me O. I understood clomid kick starts O, so I'm unsure of the benefits of clomid if you are already O'ing naturally? Maybe one of the other ladies on this thread has experience of O'ing naturally and being prescribed clomid? Sorry I can't be of help with your query.


----------



## Timetotry

Minnie00 said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I'm currently Cd 11, just waiting for o! So much waiting!
> Minnie, what day did you take clomid?
> I did 5-9 and my doctor said to expect to ovulate between cd15 and 21, and last cycle I ovulated on Cd 18. We have instructions to bd on 15, 17, 19 and 21.
> 
> I did 5-9 too. We are 1 day apart! This waiting is awful. I have never been so anxious. Are you using OPK or just temping or both?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a shift worker and had some night shifts last week so I couldn't temp and it's so difficult since I don't get up at the same time every day. I know it's not really reliable, but I know what my pre and post ov Temps usually are so sometimes I just do Temps the couple days before and after to confirm.
> I ran out of opks last cycle and didnt order anymore online. I'm debating if I'll run to the dollarstore to grab a few, but I'm sick of walking in there and buying them. I might skip them this cycle.
> I had my progesterone checked last cycle and I do ovulate on clomid, and have been on my own for a while; so I don't doubt that I will this cycle. Just a matter of catching the Darn thing!
> What about you? What's your plan for this cycle?
> 
> I've been researching iui. My instincts are telling me that we will need to go the route, hopefully my gut is wrong. I'm just mentally preparing myself. My doctor wants me to do 3 rounds of clomid and if we aren't pregnant, then it's iui.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am using OPKs daily now and am BD every other day right now. I started temping and I love fertility friend.
> 
> Fern - thank you for all of the input.... it is so helpful to be able to talk to people who know how long it can feel to wait for O to happen.Click to expand...

 Fertility friend is great! I love ovufriend too, but I use the mobile app for fertility friend and ovufriend doesn't have a mobile app. 
I'll probably give in and buy some opks, I've been using them every cycle since last summer so I'll probably feel lost without them hahaha. 
I've been trying to drink plenty of water and keep hydrated, hopefully my cm will be the right consistency, I'm paranoid about it being affected by the clomid. I have some really sharp pinches on the left, so I'm thinking I may ovulate from that side again (same as last cycle). 
How's your wait going? 


Congrats on your degree Fern! That's amazing, good for you! 
Sorry I missed your question, we live in Canada so don't have private health insurance. I think there is a small cost for iui (few hundred I believe). If we make it to the 3rd clomid cycle, I'm going to call and ask a few more questions, I know we have to do an orientation class before starting iui, so I don't want to miss out on a cycle while waiting for the class. Hoping they will let me book our class before I know if the 3rd cycle works or not (which would be end of Jan approx). Just trying to think ahead. Hopefully we don't need it! My doctor said it will also help if the sperm are lazy hahahahha (doc is blunt and hilarious)


----------



## chedge86

Arohanui said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Chedge - I had an HSG in November. It is an X-ray where they put dye in and want to see that it goes all through the tubes and spills out at the ends where it is supposed. It will show any blockages and can also help clear blockages as the dye helps flush them out. I haven't had the lap and dye procedure, but I believe the HSG is sometimes done after the lap as the two procedures can work hand in hand. It's definitely worth asking your OB about. If you want to know any more about the HSG I'm happy to talk about my experience - just let me know.
> 
> 
> Arohanui - Thanks so much for the input! I knew it was where they run the dye through your tubes to check for blockage, I just haven't heard much about it and my OB hasn't mentioned anything about it. He just said everything looked perfectly normal when I had the lap and dye testing. He said the only thing he noticed was a little scar tissue from my c-section, so he removed it. He said he sees no problem as to why we can't conceive another child and that's when he started the clomid. I took several rounds of it and didn't ovulate at all on 50mg. I did ovulate on 100mg, but we could never time it up right since my husband works out of town. We started back this cycle since he was home 2 weeks around Thanksgiving and will be home another 2 weeks at Christmas. If it didn't work this time, I think I am going to ask OB about it since the ultrasound tech said it is common for women who have had c-section to have blocked tubes. Did the procedure hurt? I've read several reviews and they all vary. Some say it felt the same as a pap and others say it was horrible. Thanks so much!


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Chedge and Dede unfortunately I can't answer your queries because a) I have never had only the hsg and b) according to 1 u/s my dr did, she thinks I have actually not been ovulating until clomid 100mg (her diagnosis was "anovulation due to stress"). BUT as for both the hsg and taking clomid when already ovulating; from what I've read over the past few months both seem quite common!

Dede have you had any other tests? Like the hsg or u/s or OH SA? GL and you are welcome to ask questions here or chat anytime you want!

Hm I'm a bit tired of not knowing what is going on this cycle. But oh well. With my sister's new twin pregnancy, apparently she didn't ovulate until about week 5 of her cycle! So here's hoping for a lot of us. ATM I just really hope my dr will give me that script for 3 more months of clomid. I'm really leaning more and more toward just switching to ntnp; but the lap and dye prognosis gave me hope for the next 3 cycles so I think we're just going to give it those 3 more official tries!

How is everyone else? I might not have time to say hello this weekend; we have a family party Saturday because we won't see my sister over Christmas (they are going to visit her husband's family), then on Sunday it's DH's birthday and our 1 year wedding anniversary so will just be celebrating a lot! Also doing a lot of packing for our beach camping holiday from next Tuesday. (So at least I have a lot to keep me busy!)

Just know I'm thinking about everyone a lot and still hoping & praying for more good news for our thread before the end of the year!!


----------



## dede3124

Fern - I am looking at having an hsg and we will do a sa next week as I am ovulating in the next couple of days and you have to abstain for 3 days prior to the test. Is u/s an ultra sound? I have not had one....would it show anything that the hsg wouldn't?


----------



## Fern81

dede3124 said:


> Fern - I am looking at having an hsg and we will do a sa next week as I am ovulating in the next couple of days and you have to abstain for 3 days prior to the test. Is u/s an ultra sound? I have not had one....would it show anything that the hsg wouldn't?

Hi Dede
Yes u/s = ultrasound. Dr may see pcos ovaries on an ultrasound; or monitor your cycle progress by doing u/s on certain cycle days to see whether follicles are developing and maturing nicely. After ovulation it is sometimes possible to see the corpus luteum as well (my dr said that the fact that she couldn't see a corpus luteum at the end of one cycle @ my first visit to her office, was an indicator that I hadn't ovulated). Certain medical issues such as large endometriomas or unnatural cysts may also be detected by u/s. If on clomid, u/s monitoring may also detect ovarian hyperstimulation (the development of too many follies!). U/s at the right time can also measure the thickness of the uterine lining. There are most probably other indications for u/s that I can't think of/don't know of! 
I suppose it all depends on exactly what your medical history is and how closely your doctor is going to be monitoring you! xx GL!!!

By the way ladies I never thanked you for your responses to my adoption question. It was very interesting to read your different points of view!:hugs:


----------



## Timetotry

I had an hsg done. For me it was painful, but it's because the doctor used a tenaculum. That thing is a nasty torture device. They don't always used them, my doctor said there are ways to insert the catheter without using them and was surprised the doctor that did my procedure used one on me. It's basically a clamp that pierces the cervix to hold it in place. 
I had mild cramping at the beginning, but the tenaculum caused heavy cramping and waves of nausea. The dye itself only caused me mild cramping. The whole procedure was so quick though, so I just breathed through it and soon enough it was over, and he showed me the xray immediately and both tubes are clear. 
I don't think my experience was typical though. 
I also had an ultrasound before being sent to our RE, to check for structural or functional abnormalities and to see if there was follicle development (not monitoring though). 

As for clomid when already ovulating. I have been ovulating on my own with PCOS, buy my cycles are long and vary in length (up to 45 days). I was ovulating late and would have a short luteal phase. 
I was put on metformin first to control androgen levels and then started on clomid, the idea being that we improve my ovulation and make me potentially release 2 eggs to increase our odds each cycle. So I'm on 50mg and ovulated earlier last cycle then ever before, and had a 29 day cycle! 

I ended up caving and bought opks today! I'm cd14 now and woke up with what felt like menstrual cramps. So hopefully something is happening in there!


----------



## Minnie00

It is astonishing to me how many times you can pee on a test and feel hopeful. If it isn't a HPT it's an OPK. Still no ovulation on cd15. I know it can take longer. Clearly I need to vent today. Anybody have any tips to stay optimistic? 


Fingers crossed to everyone for this cycle :)


----------



## Arohanui

Chedge - I also read a lot of stories about HSG on line and I really worked myself up about it (to the point of tears at the beginning of the procedure) which really didn't help! 

First things first - the HSG is so quick! It was over in just a few minutes. Mine was very painful (severe cramping which made me nauseous) BUT it was totally controllable through breathing (and wiggling the big toe on my right foot throughout really seemed to help?!). 

I have heard that the more painful, the more likely it is that there were blockages or part blockages that were flushed by the dye, but I don't know how true that is. My cramps lasted around 24hours but were more like normal menstrual pains after the HSG was complete and I had no bleeding afterwards. I think I was more emotionally drained than anything else from being so worked up about it. Now I know exactly what's involved and what to expect I would definitely do it again if I needed to, and I wouldn't be such a mess of nerves and tears next time!

Chances of conceiving go up in the 3 months following an HSG since everything is nice and clear - I would definitely talk to your OB about it. If he doesn't think you need one, ask him why. There might be a perfectly good reason, but better to ask incase it's something that might help you. Good luck!


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry - that sounds absolutely horrific and medieval. I hope you feel it was worth it for you! And yay for OPK's hehehehe!!

Minnie - urgh don't I know that feeling! CD 22 today (last cycle I only ovulated CD22) but no EWCM, no real ovary twinges so I don't know what's happening or if indeed anything is happening!

There are LOTS of us waiting to O around now! Maybe that will help keep us positive ; to know we are not alone? And that this is a prime venting spot! :)

Had my stitches out, cuts have pulled open and not looking very nice; I suppose it's because I'm doing a bit too much.:blush: Oh well I cleaned them up and put bandages on so hoping for OKish scars. Not that anyone really ever sees my tummy, and the lap that I had to remove my gallbladder last year March also left nasty scars but they became lighter after about a year. Didn't see the dr so I couldn't get a script for clomid... but my clever MIL managed to get 2 boxes clomid at her pharmacy without prescription, AGAIN!!! She just tells them that this is what she wants and she is not leaving without it. The pharmacist has never even met me, she totally manipulates him. She is like James Bond, lol, I can't help but laugh. "Mission accomplished"!! (Maybe I should start a covert clomid smuggling operation for all those of you struggling to get hold of it :haha:)

Chedge - have you tested again?

Lace&pearls - any O yet? How are you doing with those supplements?

Girly - hope you are feeling much better and that you can take some leave soon!!

Buttercup - how are your temps hun? 

Nimbec - Yours are looking really nice and stable! And you thought you wouldn't O on your own. :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Never mind 2 boxes; MIL got FOUR boxes! So we're in for 4 more cycles after initially planning to quit trying after next cycle. DH also doesn't want to stop trying just yet so we will just stop with the chemicals after the next 4 cycles, and in the meantime stop with drs, u/s, and other expenses. And then maybe go on to ntnp. I think I should stop overthinking everything and really just take it cycle by cycle.


----------



## lace&pearls

just a quick question as I've got to head out sorry will reply properly when I'm home tonight x 

anyone any good with OPKs? I have done some today which I think are prob positive I decided to de a CB digital one for a change but it was negative? is it possible it's wrong? I am cd 19 and past 2 cycles I have ovulated on cd 19 (and the one before that cd 21 I think) I have taken 100mg clomid day 5-9 so this could poss delay ov but i feel like I should be ovulating soon because I'm getting twingey pains which I think I usually get around Ov time. I've also had tender boobs which I think I had prior to ovulation before. :wacko:

Any thoughts? any experiences with CB digi? I don't think I've used them before.


----------



## dede3124

lace - the CB digis tend to compare tests to find the spike in hormones. Often the first is negative automatically because it needs to 2 tests to compare. If you have the same holder it will start to 'remember' your cycles and not need to be negative the first test.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower:

Fern Congratulations whoop great result on the exams!!! Also yay on the 4 boxes :happydance: Its so hard to stop 'thinking' isn't it, i feel the same as you now we are au natural now as that is all we can do unless i do IVF - for those of you who don't know i have had my maximum life time limit of clomid!! 12 cycles (5 for my first son and the rest this time) I find the NOT thinking so so hard! 

lace & pearls i must have taken zillions of OPK's over the last 5 years! Literally 1000's I also did a comparison test for CB using both their digis - dual hormone & normal smiley face. Firstly if you are using standard smiley/no smiley ones they measure the amount of LH in your system and you have to have a minimum amount for an egg to be released so this will only show pos when it truly is - I have had a few days of cheapies where i thought they where pos but the smiley was neg then literally 24hrs later i get the smiley and my temps have always been in line with the CB. 

With regard to the dual hormone they look at both estrogen and LH - if you use them 1 stick only at time of ovulation it will still show a smiley face if you have enough LH if not it will be simply a negative but to use them properly as dede said you have to do a few before so they measure the oestrogen levels and this is what determines the flashy high fertility period. Personally for me they where useless i had 8 days of flashing smiley and no actual smiley face - but i used the original CB at the same time and got a smiley. I was amongst a group of girls who did this test...we ran one step cheapies along side both CB standard digi & Dual hormone. We all found the standard digi and the one step cheapies to be the best. I have had long chats with CB as i did a trial with them so have lots of boring info about them....sorry if i have rambled but i hope its helped!! If you feel like you are O'ing then maybe take another test tonight when you get in &b first thing in the morning? I now use cheapies until i think i have a pos and confirm it with the one CB standard digi so this means its cheaper! 

Timetotry ugh that sounds awful :( but on the upside yay for the pos opk !! 

Chedge any news? Also I had an HSG only a few weeks ago for the same reason I had a section and there is a chance they can damage your tubes. It was painful i won't lie but only for a very short time it was over in minutes and i had period like cramps on and off for a while but honestly it wasn't that bad!!! I was really scared after reading all the stories on line but honest it was ok! 

Girly hope you are ok? ugh this journey is a tough one!

Mini i know the feeling i have had O as late as CD24 and even 26 i think even on clomid ! Don't give up!! and yes i so am like you any stick to pee on and i'm super happy with a pos opk! 

As for me 7dpo on a cycle I wasn't expecting to O on, now i don't know if my egg was good enough as i have ovulated immature eggs before but i'm still holding out a little hope!! Even hubby asked today when we would know...normally he isn't interested and gets annoyed with all the pee sticks around the bathroom :dohh: So i'd like to say i'll wait for AF but i'm sure that won't happen...12dpo is my goal - next wednesday! FX!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok?!!!


----------



## lace&pearls

thank you Dede and nimbec ! :) xxx you have been so helpful I really appreciate it xxx 

I had to go check the box but it turns out they are dual hormone CB digis, I actually got them from a trial with CB which I ended up not participating in due to starting clomid, (which I'm supposed to send back but haven't! Whoops lol) so is it possibly invalid as I haven't been doing them for a few days? I did another one later and it was also negative whereas a cheap one was looking pretty + I think. 
Hope everyone is ok! And has a great weekend? Nimbec I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you that you o'd a gooden'! Xxx


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry its been a few weeks since I posted here last but Ive been a little down as my first round of clomid failed... Im on CD 44 now and no af as arrived either... I also have tested loads of days since CD28 and I have tested again today and :bfn: 

....... :sad2::sad2:

But rung the gynae unit today as they wanted me to be in touch if I reach CD44 and no af arrives and my pregnancy tests is :bfn: So i rang in and they want me to class today as CD 1 again (not CD44 anymore) and start my clomid again tomorrow at CD 2 but this time to do 100mg! Im scared becasue I had so many side affects after finishing 50mg 8-[

I was ure with all my symptoms and my spotting that I ovulated and caught that egg... but must off been the side affects of the clomid. Im really scared right now of feeling poorly again... I went for a can on the 1st december too and nothing there just all looks the same as before :(


----------



## Arohanui

Hi SarahLou - I am on CD 9 of my second round of clomid and I have had hardly any of the horrible side effects I had on the first round. The hot flushes and night sweats have started but I haven't had the excruciating cramps, nausea, dizziness, lethargy etc. I had before - just thought that might help soothe your nerves about starting your next clomid round. FX for you!


----------



## k4th

:hi: everyone. This thread seems to be really picking up the pace recently. I can't keep up lol! Just wanted to drop by & say a quick hello :)

Fern - your MIL is like James Bond!! :happydance: for four boxes!! Glad you have a plan (& now the resources!!). 

Nimbec - your temps look really good & how sweet for hubby to be asking about when you will know. Hope Wednesday comes around really quickly for you & the wait isn't too torturous :hugs: keeping everything crossed you get a :bfp:

Minnie - I've ov'd as late as cd30 on clomid. It's soul destroying to wait each day. BUT it's worse to give up, stop the opks & miss ov :dohh: I would know - I did it twice!! Keep poas, keep going & keep hoping!! Fingers crossed it won't be long for you now. 

Chedge - I've never had a hsg but I've heard good things coming from the time after them. Good luck :flower:

Sarahlou - glad you're back hun. Hope we can give you the support you need to get to your :bfp: Most of my symptoms on 100mg were less than on 50mg - with the exception if some double vision first thing in the morning that went away really quickly. Hope you're lucky and avoid symptoms this time around :hugs:

Arohanui - good to hear your symptoms on clomid weren't as bad this time around. Hope you get a good ov soon :)

I haven't caught up fully with the thread but girly, , lace&pearls - hope you're both well & are close to catching that egg this month!! And if I've missed anyone, I'm sorry. Hope there are some more :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: heading this threads way!! :dust:


----------



## chedge86

Arohanui said:


> Chedge - I also read a lot of stories about HSG on line and I really worked myself up about it (to the point of tears at the beginning of the procedure) which really didn't help!
> 
> First things first - the HSG is so quick! It was over in just a few minutes. Mine was very painful (severe cramping which made me nauseous) BUT it was totally controllable through breathing (and wiggling the big toe on my right foot throughout really seemed to help?!).
> 
> I have heard that the more painful, the more likely it is that there were blockages or part blockages that were flushed by the dye, but I don't know how true that is. My cramps lasted around 24hours but were more like normal menstrual pains after the HSG was complete and I had no bleeding afterwards. I think I was more emotionally drained than anything else from being so worked up about it. Now I know exactly what's involved and what to expect I would definitely do it again if I needed to, and I wouldn't be such a mess of nerves and tears next time!
> 
> Chances of conceiving go up in the 3 months following an HSG since everything is nice and clear - I would definitely talk to your OB about it. If he doesn't think you need one, ask him why. There might be a perfectly good reason, but better to ask incase it's something that might help you. Good luck!


Arohanui - Thanks so much for all the info and taking the time to talk to me about it. I'm definitely going to talk to OB about it and see what he thinks. I haven't been in and really talked to him since I had the lap and dye. Since then it's just calling or going in to have the 21 day blood testing and getting another RX for clomid or metformin. We also want to talk to him about IUI. When he did the lap and dye he didn't think I needed to have an IUI or anything like that. He just seems to think most of our problem is not timing it up right with DH working out of town. I don't know what to think anymore. 

AFM - I decided to wait until at least the end of this week or next to test again because my last 2 cycles have been really close to 40 day cycles, so I figured I was just testing too soon. Well, last night I went to the bathroom and I think AF is trying to show her ugly face. It was only that one time and now nothing since, but I've done that several times in the past hoping it was implantation and it ended up being the :witch: If so, I'm ready to get her over with and try again this cycle. 

Hope all of you are well. I probably won't be on much the rest of the weekend. We are about to head out to go snow tubing and stay in the Mountains for a couple of nights.


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Apologies in advance, I'm going to be a bit of a bummer as I'm feeling really blue right now. Feel free to skip this post if you don't want to listen to me moan, but I feel this is the only place I can talk about my true feelings.

A couple of weeks ago I found out my sister in law is pregnant with her second child (due in July). Her first turned 1 a couple of days ago. I'm happy for her, don't get me wrong, but I'm pissed off that she has managed to have 2 while I've been trying to conceive. Both times she concieved on the first attempt. Then today I got a phone call to say my other sister in law is also expecting and is also due in July. She got married at the end of August and got pregnant on the first attempt a month after the wedding. I'm also pleased for her, but I can't help feeling like it's unfair. We have been trying for so long and it's really, really hard. I have been feeling really sorry for myself today - it's probably worse because DH is away for a few days so I don't have his usual support :cry:


----------



## Minnie00

Arohanui - I am starting to feel like everyone around me is getting pregnant but me! Including those who aren't trying. It can be so frustrating and I am finding it helpfup to come on here and vent to people who REALLY understand. 

K4th - I hope I don't have to wait until cd30 , but that is very reassuring to expect and I will not stop with the OPK until AF comes or until I have to take provera again.


----------



## nimbec

Arohanui I totally understand how you are feeling!!! I was the same while I was trying for ds1 everyone was pregnant and some multiple times it's so tough- it's all happening again now as people who had babies with me have already given birth to their 2nd and I've been trying by far the longest ...it only took them 1-2 months :( hang in there tho hun I'm proof that it an & does happen in the end (albeit with a little medication help!) hugs!!! 

Mini I think that's a great plan as that was you can be sure! 

Well no news here really I'm getting itchy feet to test but know it is really too early and not sure I can cope with a neg!! Temp still up BUT I learnt a few cycles ago that really it means nothing as I had an identical chart to my previous pregnancy inc an implantation dip! So I've lost faith and only really use to confirm o etc :( I hate this part of the tww :( :( 
Is anyone else testing soon??


----------



## Arohanui

I think part of my feeling so down is the way they have handled the news. Neither of them are 'announcing' yet because it's too soon (neither have had their 12 wk scan) yet they both felt like 'announcing' it to me? 

The first one sent me a photo of her 1st child holding a sign saying "I'm going to be a big sister July 2015!" I adore my niece (I really can't get enough of her) and I know I was absolutely fall in love with the next one, but I just feel this 'announcement' was so insensitive. She knows exactly what I'm going through. I talked to her about TTC a lot before she got pregnant the first time. Surely she understands how heartbreaking this news is to me?

The other sister in law had a few family over yesterday for a celebration dinner for something else, and just let it slip - so of course the first thing that goes through everyone's mind is - quick let's call the infertile one and share this happy news! I had to pretend that I wasn't dying inside while giving my best wishes through my tears over the phone to everyone. 

I just think there were better ways to tell me this news. I'm quite disappointed in both of them, and the family. Am I just being too selfish to expect my loved ones to be sensitive around this issue? I understand everyone else is over the moon - I just think if the shoe was on the other foot, I would have handled it differently. Or maybe I'm just way too sensitive and I need to harden up and not be down on others great news? I feel like a horrible person for feeling so angry and jealous and disappointed at their news.


----------



## nimbec

Arohanui you are not at all bad person!!! Lots of us are the same way!!!!! I agree people should be WAY more sensitive ESP when they know what you are going through. I spent hours and hours crying and being angry over others being pregnant and I was the same putting a brave face and dying inside :( it's awful hun BUT completely normal in your situation!!!! It is not as bad for me this time as I have my precious first but believe me it still hurts and you get the 'oh it's such a shame he hasn't got a bro or sis to play with - shouldnt you hurry up or the gap will be way too big! ' yup people are SO insensitive - I shut a whole room of people up at a family party they all where in at me and then when stood in a big group someone made an insensitive comment so I announced that I was undergoing fertility treatment and would have loved another straight away but sadly I have had over a year of disappointments, injections, tests, medications ...cue utter silence!! Hahaha


----------



## MissCassie

Arohanui I know exactly how you feel! My 16yr old niece announced that she is 9 weeks pregnant. And my best friends due date is today and my other best friend is due in march. And here I am on cd100 aftrr taking 200mg clomid back in September with no luck.

As much as I am happy for everyone it's just super hard and makes me a very jealous and a shitty person, and I feel so bad when I get all upset when I see people close to me annouce they are pregnant. Because all I want is to have my own little rainbow baby and nothing is working.

But my partner and I are going to a fs in January to possibly start our ivf journey.


----------



## Arohanui

Thanks for your support Minnie, Nimbec and MissCassie. I have been feeling quite positive since starting Clomid but this has knocked me for six. I wish DH was here but he's not back till tomorrow evening, so it's nice being able to get these thoughts out with you. I know all of us are having a hard time or we wouldn't be on here! It does help to have people who understand. Thank you! 

Nimbec - it is nice to have people like you (and K4th and Pinkee) on here to remind me that I'm actually going in the right direction and it CAN happen. I'm going to try and concentrate on that today. 

Starting OPKs for this cycle today. Think positive, stay calm, let everything else go!


----------



## Fern81

Hey girls

Had a nice, busy weekend with graduation dinner, DH's birthday and our 1 year wedding anniversary! And a busy week ahead with camping at the beach!:shipw::icecream::yipee:

I totally understand feeling upset about other people falling pregnant so easily, 2 months ago my cousin also announced in such an insensitive way. I ranted away on this thread :) and cried my eyes out... and that actually triggered DH &me to purposefully start focusing on what we already have and to try and make peace with the fact that we might just never have kids; because the ttc journey just became too all-encompassing. (I started trying for the first time 11 years ago and no bfp, ever). I actually started missing out on living because I was so focused on what we DON'T have. It helped a lot to chat to the ladies here! (Oh and by the way I don't know if the new ladies know this yet but my sister just recently fell pregs with twins her 1st month of trying... after having a child 3 years ago also on her 1st try! Even though she has pcos! I love her and her kids but... why not me too???)

We are all very fortunate to have each other; ladies in a similar situation who just UNDERSTAND each other.:hugs:

I just wish this month could be over already... but then again I don't want AF to arrive when we are on holiday hehe. Feeling quite hormonal today, very tired, sleepy, dizzy, nauseous, hungry, headache urgh! If I was symptom spotting now I would have thought that I was pregnant for sure! Just goes to show. These are all probably just clomid effects.

Minnie I agree don't stop bd and don't give up hope - I also missed a freaking great ovulation last month by simply giving up too early!

Lace&pearls sorry I couldn't help with the OPK's I'm also new to CB digi's and have yet to get a smiley face on them...

Have a lovely Sunday evening all! And a good week ahead x


----------



## rebeccalouise

hey ladies! I've just been diagnosed with PCOS, I had a scan on Thursday that picked it up. I'm being referred to a fertility clinic, but it's going to take 6-8 weeks before they'll see me. I have a docs app on Tuesday, and I was wondering if they can give Clomid? or does it have to be from the specialist clinic? I'm really hoping they'll give me something! me and my OH are getting married in April, and a little bump really would be the icing on the cake for us. :) sorry, I'm new to all of this, so I really don't have a clue at the minute! the diagnoses has really hit me hard, I never imagined having trouble conceiving, and I'm feeling pretty useless. :(

thanks in advance for any replies! x


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui- sorry you're having a rough time. I totally understand how you are feeling. I am officially the last of my friends, everyone else has little ones, every announcement hurts, some more then others. I've cried in the bathroom at work, ugh. It's especially hard considering they know what you are going through, I'm sorry they aren't more sensitive about it. 

Hope everyone else is doing well! It's hard to keep up with the thread hahaha.

Is anyone ovulating soon? I'm cd17 and got a blazingly positive opk, not sure I've ever had one quite this dark! 
Fingers crossed for this cycle!


----------



## april0628

I'm 20 and this is my first cycle of clomid. I would love to know what to expect from it. I have high hopes but I'm still scared of all the possibilities.


----------



## lace&pearls

Arohanui I'm sure we can all relate to how you are feeling, it most definitely does not make you a bad person. You are only human after all x


----------



## chedge86

Arohanui - Sorry you are having a rough time. Don't feel like a bad person though. Like most others have said - we have all been there at some point. My sister has 4 boys and is pregnant with her 5th child. She has wanted a girl for so long. Well, she is finally pregnant with a girl and due in February. She is almost 10 years older than me, so the first 2 were lovely because I was in High School and loved spending time with them and spoiling them. Her third was born 3 months after my daughter. I thought it was going to be the coolest thing being pregnant with my sister, but it turned out being horrible. I had some complications with my daughter, so my mother was there for me a lot and my sister seemed to get jealous of that. It was very hurtful. Especially since she had already been through labor and knew what to expect and had no complications with her 3rd. Since then she has had another boy and now pregnant with the girl.

Don't get me wrong, I love my nephews very much and will love this girl just as much, but it is so hard for me knowing she is about to have 5 and here I am with 1 and trying so hard for :baby: # 2. I don't want to be jealous and this sounds so horrible, but I don't think it would bother me as much if she was having another boy. I have the only girl so far and now that she is pregnant with a girl everyone is ranting and raving about it. 1st, it's hurtful because I'm sour at the fact she has no trouble getting pregnant and here I am trying so hard. 2nd, I'm so worried how my little one is going to react with being a girl and this new baby a girl that everyone is soooo excited about. I just don't want her to feel less important. I have really been struggling with this. Like literally :cry: as I type this at work. I'm just soooo emotional and cry about everything lately. 

Sorry for the rant. It's just so nice talking to ladies who understand what I'm going through. I hope all of you are doing well.

AFM (besides the drama I just posted above this) I'm out this cycle. The ugly :witch: decided to show her face this weekend.


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls. Wow manic time for me at school. christmas pantomine, drama performances, nativity, carol service etc etc it is non stop!! Only 4 days left and I will be finished for 2 weeks. But it also means only 20 or so days left with my hubby before 4 months apart which seriously sucks.

We are trying to make the most of time together. It doesn't look as though I am going to even ovulate this month which seriously sucks. Got a bit of watery cm for few days but not pain like last month and it seems to have all stopped now. So upset as it was our last month trying. Really struggling to stay positive right now x


----------



## Timetotry

Go figure. It's o day and as of today I am coming down with a cold or something. 
Does anyone know if there's anything safe to take during the tww?


----------



## Fern81

It seems like a lot of ladies are having a tough time! Thinking of you all xxx
Girly I'm especially sorry for you hun. I can't imagine how you must feel. I pray that you ovulate before hubby leaves. 
On our way to the coast, so I might not have a chance to pop in. But I will try to, just want to see how everyone is getting on esp Nimbec testing soon!!

Love & hugs


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey everyone I'm feeling a little bit worried :-s has anyone had any experience of OHSS? I have always had a few pains on clomid particularly round ovukation but I have had some cramping even since this round. Then last night I woke up with upset tummy / diarrhoea :( which is apparently a sign of OHSS, although thankfully I haven't been sick yet *touch wood* 
I have taken 100mg instead of 50mg this month, I'm trying to book a GP appointment but they don't have any today unless someone cancels :( 
I think mild OHSS isn't that bad I'm just a bit worried if I did have it and ignored it it might become moderate / serious which is quite bad I think.

edit: I forgot to say I've read OHSS is rare on clomid alone and less rare with injectables etc but it's also more common in women under 30 with pcos, both of which apply to me, but I'm also a worrier! I took some anti diarrhoea tablets last night in the end, my tummy feels quite tender and sore today and haven't really fancied food yet ... On the other hand this could just be a bug or something I ate and just a coincidence &#128534;


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Arohanui:( I'm so sorry that that happened to you. Sounds absolutely awful:( I've learned that ladies who have no trouble just don't understand what it's like. They can try to be sensitive but really, they just don't get it. Both my sisters-in-law and my sister have gotten pregnant and had healthy babies in the time that I've been TTC. It's really hard, I try to be as excited as I can for them, and of course like you, I love my nieces and nephews so much! Just remember that it will happen for you! Even if you have to sit through listening to them discuss all of their pregnancy symptoms, just think "soon that will be me!". Wishing you all the luck this cycle!


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone sorry you are all having a tough time :( sending huge hugs and positive vibes!! 

Lace & Pearls my understanding is that if you have OHSS you would know it's usually extremely painful as in bent over in pain and also mega bloated - what CD are you? It's usually made worse by a trigger shot...fx you don't have it! As you say I think it would be rare but I'm no expert! Hope you feel better soon!! 

Crappy news here BFN what a surprise together with a huge temp drop in definitely out...several yrs in this game I know I'm out grrrr so god knows what to do now!! Just waiting for AF she should be here in a few days. Pretty down to be honest and I think we may not actively continue to ttc we either do that or plump for the IVF but at the moment I do t think I could cope with being in debt and seeing a negative!! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Arohanui

Hello,

DH got back last night, I had a good cry and got lots of cuddles and support - it was lovely to have him back home. Thank you everyone for your support and I'm sorry if I took the focus away from what's important - our BFP's. I'm trying to get back on the positivity wagon!

Sweetpea - thank you for your message!

Laceandpearls - if you are bloated I would insist on seeing the GP as an emergency, or visit an A&E to be on the safe side. I'm sure it won't be OHSS, but I don't have any experience of it myself, so if you are at all worried get it checked out!

Nimbec - this might be a stupid question, but have you checked into your eligibility to have any IVF treatments on the NHS? It's not something I have looked into very deeply, but my NHS Infertility Specialist has hinted that it would be our next step.

Fern - have a lovely relaxing time at the beach! It's freezing here. My BBTs were messed up while DH was away as I had to sleep with an electric blanket on it was so cold without him!

Timetotry - sorry your not feeling well. My GP warned me against taking anything for cold and flu while TTC except home remedies - lemon and honey in hot water to soothe, and steam to help open up blocked passageways. Hope you feel better soon!

Girly - sending you positive vibes. Don't give up yet. Stay positive until AF arrives, O might just be late and make the most of your time with DH. So sorry he's going to be away for so long - that must be really tough. 

April - welcome to the group. Do you have any specific questions? I'm only on my second round of clomid, but I had a lot of questions the other ladies on this thread helped me with when I started last cycle. Good luck.


----------



## Minnie00

Hey just wondering if anyone has had success ovulating after going from 50mg to 100mg. Cd20 and still waiting for a positive OPK. I am testing twice a day.


----------



## Arohanui

rebeccalouise said:


> hey ladies! I've just been diagnosed with PCOS, I had a scan on Thursday that picked it up. I'm being referred to a fertility clinic, but it's going to take 6-8 weeks before they'll see me. I have a docs app on Tuesday, and I was wondering if they can give Clomid? or does it have to be from the specialist clinic? I'm really hoping they'll give me something! me and my OH are getting married in April, and a little bump really would be the icing on the cake for us. :) sorry, I'm new to all of this, so I really don't have a clue at the minute! the diagnoses has really hit me hard, I never imagined having trouble conceiving, and I'm feeling pretty useless. :(
> 
> thanks in advance for any replies! x

RebeccaLouise - sorry, I missed your post. Was your appointment today? How did it go? Did you ask about clomid? Sorry this answer is a bit late, my clomid comes from my GP, but my infertility specialist wrote me a letter to hand into the GP asking her to prescribe me clomid - I'm not sure if the GP would have given me the Clomid prescription without the request coming from the specialist first though.


----------



## Timetotry

Another question for you ladies. 
Is your ovulation painful? 
I sometimes felt it during my natural cycles, but yesterday I had so much discomfort that I had to walk slower then normally and sitting down/standing up was very uncomfortable. 
Did anyone else notice more painful ovulation on clomid?


----------



## rebeccalouise

Arohanui said:


> rebeccalouise said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies! I've just been diagnosed with PCOS, I had a scan on Thursday that picked it up. I'm being referred to a fertility clinic, but it's going to take 6-8 weeks before they'll see me. I have a docs app on Tuesday, and I was wondering if they can give Clomid? or does it have to be from the specialist clinic? I'm really hoping they'll give me something! me and my OH are getting married in April, and a little bump really would be the icing on the cake for us. :) sorry, I'm new to all of this, so I really don't have a clue at the minute! the diagnoses has really hit me hard, I never imagined having trouble conceiving, and I'm feeling pretty useless. :(
> 
> thanks in advance for any replies! x
> 
> RebeccaLouise - sorry, I missed your post. Was your appointment today? How did it go? Did you ask about clomid? Sorry this answer is a bit late, my clomid comes from my GP, but my infertility specialist wrote me a letter to hand into the GP asking her to prescribe me clomid - I'm not sure if the GP would have given me the Clomid prescription without the request coming from the specialist first though.Click to expand...

Hey! :) thank you for asking how it all went. Unfortunately the GP can't prescribe me anything, until after my appointment with the fertility clinic - as they're the specialists, and they need to evaluate my case first. He did tell me to buy some folic acid, to make my eggs as healthy as they can be, ready for conception. I'd love to get pregnant without any medication, but I don't see it happening :nope: I think I ovulated last night, due to discharge and other signs, but I only came off the Sunday before last? :shrug: we've been :sex: every day/ every other to cover it all anyway! So, fingers crossed :D x


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks for you advice nimbec and arohanui xx

I had a telephone consultation with doctor today (no appointments again! :nope:) he didn't seem too concerned, I had nausea last night and this morning but feeling a bit better now. Have a few pains here and there especially on my left side but I'm always getting aches and pains on clomid especially in tww! 

nimbec sorry to hear you are feeling so down :( x are there no alternative options to IVF? (IUI?) sorry if that's a silly question I don't know much about ivf etc. 

Minnie00 when I was ttc first time round 3/4 years ago 50mg failed to make me ovulate whereas 100mg worked :thumbup: I think I ovulated about cd 21/22 first time around?? 

timetotry - I have found this time round on clomid ovulation has been painful. I do think sometimes it's from dtd as well though. From what I've read online it can be painful but I wouldn't like to say it's "normal" incase it isn't, but you are definitely not the only person to experience some pain at Ov time. And mine was definitely more noticeable on clomid, for me it feels like really bad trapped wind. 

RebeccaLouise - are you temping / using OPKs at all? that will improve your chances of knowing when you ovulate, although OPKs can be a bit dodgy with PCOS sometimes :dohh:

Arohanui glad to hear you're feeling a bit better :hugs: sometimes we just need someone to listen to us and who better than your DH to understand xxx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Minnie00 said:


> Hey just wondering if anyone has had success ovulating after going from 50mg to 100mg. Cd20 and still waiting for a positive OPK. I am testing twice a day.

Hi Minnie!

Yup that's exactly what happened to me. 50mg=No O (progesterone level of 2!) 100mg=Great O (progesterone level of 65 on CD21) and I managed to O on CD14 for the first time in my life (normally late O for me). Unfortunately I tested BFN at 10dpo yesterday so it looks like it didn't stick but I'm hopeful for next cycle! Just glad I found out it was a BFN before Christmas, I was pretty bummed after my test yesterday. I've never had a BFP in my life, it would be nice if it would show up!!


----------



## rebeccalouise

I am using opks, going to do one tonight :) I feel so yukky today! X


----------



## k4th

Just a quick hello :hi:

Hope all you ladies waiting to ov don't have much longer to wait. Girly - especially you hun :hugs:

Fern - have a great break. 

Nimbec - :hugs: I'm wishing for a late implantation & late bfp for you. I'm so sorry you feel out. And down with it. It's such a sh*tty journey sometimes :hugs: take some time before you think about moving on to your ivf journey - I understand that thoughts about spending lots of money on a possible bfn is soul destroying. I wish you didn't have to face it :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Arohanui

Quick question - anyone experienced sharp stabbing pain in the breast and is it a clomid side effect? I've had it about 20-25 times today. Only for about 5-8 seconds each time, but really painful, and becoming more frequent as the day progresses. Only CD13 for me and still waiting for +OPK result. Not too worried about the pain, just asking out of interest really, and to see if you have any advice to help make it stop! Thanks!


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

It's so amazing here. Rustic camping in the coastal forest with very few amenities, not overrun by too many tourists; and endless beaches! DH and I'm really connecting again. Still no ovulation though and I really wish this cycle could just end (hoping AF can arrive on its own because I won't be able to get a script for provera until mid Jan.... Dr's office is closed for our long Dec holiday!). 
I'm upset with my sister... She's decided to name one of the twins a name that DH and I chose for when we have our own child. It's the only boy's name we both like and it has special meaning/significance for us. Now it doesn't have any special meaning for her; she just informed me that she is going to basically use the name (just minus one letter) while knowing full well that it is "our" name. I confided this name to her 2 months ago. It's so unfair! I asked her not to and she just said we can also use the SAME name if we have a child!? Sorry for venting but I'm angry and I know you girls will understand :(

Arohanui- I had exactly that sharp pain, just left bb, after O in my first clomid 100mg (ovulation) cycle. It stopped during the start of the next cycle and I haven't had it since. I had a breast sonar just prior to that for an unrelated issue and they picked up no abnormalities so maybe it is just a clomid s/e. Hope it goes away I know it's naaaaaasssssttttyyyy!

Timetotry - I had the most painful O ever last cycle and it ended up being textbook perfect with a very high 7dpo progesterone number. I've read that such a high progesterone number COULD indicate O of multiple eggs and as it happens I did have multiple follies developing that cycle. So maybe painful O can indicate a nice mature follie or more than one! Fx! Hope you feel better soon!

Minnie- I had no O with 50 and did O with 100. Have read that for many ladies 100 is the best dose. Will you be monitored? Sorry if I have asked this already! So many ladies to keep up with 

Nimbec - hun I'm thinking of you!!!!!! Know just how you feel :(. I saw on another thread that a lady implanted cd16 totally weird for her but she is pregs now. So maybe you still have a shot? And it's great that you O'd on your own this cycle, and having had the hsg you will hopefully be more fertile for a few months! Hoping for the best for you!!

Lace&pearls keep us updated! I also heard that the pain would be quite unbearable with ohss so I hope you didn't get it. X

Hi K4th hun are you doing well?

GL with your busy time at work Girly, I'm still hoping that you will O soon!!!

Hi everyone else and welcome new ladies!!!

Hope the rest of the week is a better one for us all. Xx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Fern! I'm glad you are having such a lovely time, it sounds amazing!! I actually can't believe that your sister would do that! You can't name them the same name, they'll be cousins. So frustrating:( sorry you have to go through that!

AFM- I basically know I'm out this cycle so just waiting for AF to show up so I can get this clomid party started again! I think I'll be doing 100mg as it worked so well for me last month:)


----------



## Fern81

SweetPea3200 said:


> Fern! I'm glad you are having such a lovely time, it sounds amazing!! I actually can't believe that your sister would do that! You can't name them the same name, they'll be cousins. So frustrating:( sorry you have to go through that!
> 
> AFM- I basically know I'm out this cycle so just waiting for AF to show up so I can get this clomid party started again! I think I'll be doing 100mg as it worked so well for me last month:)

Thanks for understanding! I hope you still get your bfp BUT love your positive attitude... If not now then soon!!! Since 100mg did the trick for you. X


----------



## SweetPea3200

BFP blood test today!!! FX that my levels go up for my test on Tuesday


----------



## Girly123

Last day of term and then I will have a few days to really read all your posts. Only got home at 11pm last night!!

Do you think I really ovulated on Tiesday girls? I got the cross hairs today and I pray that I did. Would mean I am die AF New Year's Eve. If I did do you think I BD enough?

Please God give me the BFP we so want just before he deploys. I would end up being about 5 months when he got home if I am pregnant now lol x


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Sweetpea that is amazing news!!

Girly - I have been stalking your chart and I do think you ovulated then. It's similar to last month's chart. And yes your timing looks good! I'm praying hard for you as well hun especially since your hubby is deploying! !!!!

Afm- still no O, no nothing, blah. Fishing in the estuary today :) so nice here I wish we could stay longer. DH has started talking about kids more and more (I think it's because my sister and also his brother's wife are both in 1st trimester). I really hope we are successful in the next 4 cycles. He has even started talking about my bnb thread and the things we discuss on here (not that he reads it!). Just being supportive and I love him for it! 

How is everyone else? 

Nimbec my thoughts are with you in particular hun x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats sweetpea!! 

Fern- glad you're having so much fun! And supportive hubby's are the best, aren't they :) 
Afm- nothing. No O. No AF. No symptoms and bfn yesterday. And it's cd 44. So I know I said that I was ok with whatever came but I was kinda hoping to start clomid before the beginning of the year. Oh well. We shall see. Good luck everyone!


----------



## k4th

Girly - I think your chart looks good for ov. A few more high temps & it will be a definite. I really hope this is your month!!

Fern - your holiday sounds lovely :) glad you're enjoying yourself. I can't believe your sister did that with your name! I'd be furious. I knew a girl once who told her sister a baby name she liked when she was pregnant and then her sister bought a dog and gave the DOG that name!! I hope you & hubby can start to think of other nice names - and I hope your sister doesn't have a baby of the right sex to nab your name!!

Sweetpea - congratulations!!!

Nimbec - how are you doing hun? :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AandV

Hi ladies,

I was hoping I can join in. I am on my second cycle of Clomid, last cycle was a BFN with 4 follies &#61516;

I ovulate on my own just fine but our FS prescribed Clomid to help increase our chances by having more eggs.
I am on 25 mg of Clomid and my FS will not up my dose as I had a good response as I mentioned and had 4 follies. They confirmed at my u/s that I ovulated 3 as one was a bit smaller.

I was wondering if anyone has had success on Clomid with unexplained infertility who ovulates just fine on their own, maybe this is your second time TTC or if anyone has any insight or support as I felt very discouraged failing the first cycle.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies just a quick message from me - AF arrived lets just say my head is in the shed :( Think this is the end of the road for me :( Sorry if i'm not around for a few days I have some big decisions to make about what to do with my life!! :( :(


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Hi ladies just a quick message from me - AF arrived lets just say my head is in the shed :( Think this is the end of the road for me :( Sorry if i'm not around for a few days I have some big decisions to make about what to do with my life!! :( :(

So sorry :hugs: I don't know what else to say hun - if you need to chat feel free to pm me. Take care :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy - any chance that you could still get provera or start a new clomid cycle regardless of AF (like Sarahlou did)? Hope you can carry on with your clomid plans soon!!!!!!!!

AandV, welcome. Most of us here have tried for a long time, in some cases for years. So clomid doesn't always work the first time, in fact from reading these forums I think it rarely works the first time! Imo the first cycle or 2 just gets a healthy rhythm going, don't get discouraged! 

Nimbec - loads and loads of hugs and love. Ltttc is so hard. Like K4th, I am also available if you need to chat or rant or whatever! I know that the ivf decision is a very very tough one. Whatever you decide, we are here if/when you need us! 

AF showed for me too. So definitely no bfp this year (again). Onto the next cycle. Hopeful! Despite saying that we will survive if we can never have kids, I still really wish that I can see 2lines just once in my life! After 11 years I will not quite be able to believe it, should it happen....


----------



## jaybee927

Hi Everyone! I am just joining. I just started Provera on 12/17/2014 and I am going to start Clomid on my cycle days 5-9!! So far the only side effects I have been having are the fatigue. Almost like an achy feeling. It is mostly in the morning almost like a benedryl hangover. I think I need to start eating more protein in the mornings. :coffee: I have been trying to not have any caffeine. But it has been hard these last 2 days.


----------



## Timetotry

Congratulations sweetpea! That's so exciting for you!


----------



## sarah4

Hi ladies I have been ttc for 6ish years and currently on my first month of clomid 50g. It's taken a long time to get to this stage of treatment because in my hospital you have to have a bmi of 30 and below. This year I finally pulled myself together and list enough weight in order for me to receive the tablets I need. I'm due AF sometime Xmas eve onwards. I have my fingers crossed for anyone taking clomid that they have the miracle :BFP


----------



## babylaw720

Hey ladies!
Haven't been on in a while. My Thanksgiving BFN/af kind of knocked me out of the ttc mindset. And not to mention I had finals this past week.... so lots of stressful things going on. I decided not to take a break from ttc, but to take a break from trying so hard.... I'm not temping or opking this cycle.... Just going with the flow, taking my vitex, and trying to bd when the cm seems good. Hoping for a nice Christmas bfp, but even without temps it doesn't seem that my cycle is quite cooperating. CD21 and haven't had consistent, good cm or O pains, so I'm pretty sure it hasn't happened yet...... We'll see what happens I suppose.
Fern- you've had a lot of stuff going on this month. Congrats with your schooling/job offer!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- I don't have a prescription for provera but the specialist did say that I COULD start clomid whenever after cd 40 I think it was. I'd have to call to check on that I guess. Idk, hadn't really thought about it, figured AF would show. She's usually fairly good about that. 
Babylaw- sounds like a good plan.
Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## Fern81

sarah4 said:


> Hi ladies I have been ttc for 6ish years and currently on my first month of clomid 50g. It's taken a long time to get to this stage of treatment because in my hospital you have to have a bmi of 30 and below. This year I finally pulled myself together and list enough weight in order for me to receive the tablets I need. I'm due AF sometime Xmas eve onwards. I have my fingers crossed for anyone taking clomid that they have the miracle :BFP

Hi there! 6years.... Hun I really hope that clomid makes a huge difference for you. Good job on the weight loss!! If you don't mind me asking, which cd are you on and do you know if you have ovulated?


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Babylaw- are you going to start clomid in a few cycles or stay on the vitex? Sorry if you have mentioned this before! Hope you O soon!

MrsMcCurdy- gl with whatever you decide :). 

I'm starting round 5 tonight.... Feeling like I'm totally over this today. Just a bit depressed because we are back from holiday and found out that I had a few thousand bucks stolen from me....... Joys of living in South Africa :/ just feeling like whenever we get slightly ahead everything goes down the drain again.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## Fern81

sarah4 said:


> Hi ladies I have been ttc for 6ish years and currently on my first month of clomid 50g. It's taken a long time to get to this stage of treatment because in my hospital you have to have a bmi of 30 and below. This year I finally pulled myself together and list enough weight in order for me to receive the tablets I need. I'm due AF sometime Xmas eve onwards. I have my fingers crossed for anyone taking clomid that they have the miracle :BFP

Hi there! 6years.... Hun I really hope that clomid makes a huge difference for you. Good job on the weight loss!! Which cd are you on and do you know if you have ovulated?


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone else

I was sure I posted something else but it seems to have disappeared? 

Anyway just want to say I'm thinking about you all, having a bad day since a LOT of money was stolen from me today and I am just fed up with living in a country where crime and being a victim of crime, is just a way of life. I don't even feel like starting the clomid today.... even though I will. ... I'm just like "what's the point of struggling with EVERYTHING anymore".


----------



## k4th

:hugs: :hugs: fern. That is so sh*tty that you've had money stolen while you've been away. Sorry you feel so down. I know you'll find your fighting spirit and positivity again - but in the meantime, take everything one day at a time. This really could be your month after your hcg - sending some positive thoughts your way :hugs:

:hi: to all the new ladies. Good luck on your clomid journey :)


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Fern - I'm sorry you've had such a terrible time recently. :hugs: sending you positive thoughts and hugs.

Nimbec - I'm so sorry to hear your news too. We're here to support you what ever you decide to to next. :hugs:

RebeccaLouise - do you have an appointment with your fertility specialist yet? 

SweetPea - that's great news. A nice wee Christmas present! FX for you.

I'm on CD17. Yesterday lunchtime I got a +OPK (just before leaving to pick up my friends for a girls night away. Had to have a quickie and run. Was still late to pick them up though, Lol). I'm happy to have had a +OPK result, but to be honest CM wasn't good, so I don't think we'll be getting a BFP this cycle :nope: I know some of you take evening primrose oil, expectorants etc. to help with CM. Can anyone give me any tips or advice with anything to help production of the right type of CM to help with conception for next cycle?


----------



## k4th

Arohanui - my cm was always rubbish on clomid. I took 1000mg epo in the mornings the whole cycle up to ov. Then from my positive opk I took cough medicine with guaifenesin in (the only active ingredient - got it from boots for about £3) four times daily until ov was confirmed. Only did both in my last cycle & cm was much better. I hated the taste of guaifenesin :sick: but it was worth it. Good luck!! & remember you may ov up to 72 hours after your first positive opk so your cm still has time & so do you to get some extra bd in there!! :)


----------



## Fern81

Thanks.... I won't let one bad day spoil everything but it is a HECTIC day so I just had to get it out! Also AF that is making me feel down & blue.

As for the cm: evening primrose oil made a Huge difference for me. My skin is also way better since I started taking it; I think it's regulating my hormones overall. We also use preseed. I have some guafenesin syrup but it has some other ingredients in there as well (dh didn't know) so I only took it about 3 times a few cycles ago and not since; l can't judge its effect. Gl arohanui I hope you catch that egg!!!!!


----------



## Minnie00

Just an update:

I am now on cd25 and no positive OPK yet. I have been having ovulation pains for the past few days or what I thought were o pains on the right side but nothing yet. 

I am guessing I will be put on 100mg of clomid next round. I will be better at temping next cycle. I find it hard to take it right when I get up.

I am still testing until cd35. Then if no AF and no BFP I start provera again. 

Fern- so sorry to hear about everything going on, fingers are crossed for you


----------



## Girly123

Temp dip today. Hope it isn't me out and I never properly ovulated as my temp didn't rise anywhere near as high as last cycle. Tomorrow will tell more. If it stays low or goes lower I don't think it is good. Hopefully it will go back up xx


----------



## sarah4

Think I'm out this month had some light red on the toilet paper. With this being my first month of clomid I had hoped that all would be ok and be lucky to be pregnant 1st Cycle but of course it's me so that wasn't going to happen. I'm sad because I so wanted a nice early Christmas present but alas not to be. For some reason when I was doing my opks not one of them showed positive so whether I was doing them at the wrong times of day or this cycle was out completely from the get go. Oh well dust myself off and start again tomorrow is always a new day...


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Sarah,

You may need to get your clomid upped to 100mg. Lots of the ladies on this thread had no luck with 50mg, but got results with the higher dose. Get an appointment with your GP ASAP to discuss upping your dose so if AF does arrive you'll be ready to start next cycle with the higher dose. Did you have any progesterone blood tests done to check if you O'd? If not, I would insist on an appointment with the nurse next cycle on CD21 for a progesterone test. If this shows no O, insist on another progesterone test on CD28, incase you O late in your cycle. This will tell you if the Clomid is working or not.


----------



## kbird

Hello ladies just wanted to share I finally got my BFP last week after ttc for 11 months and 3 rounds of Clomid 50mg CD3-7. I wasn't expecting a BFP because the night before AF was suppose to show I started getting cramps like I always get before she arrives. I was certain I was going to wake up to her but didn't so went to the dollar tree to buy a test and went to the back of the store to test. It was also my OH bday so I had planned that if I got it I would put in a gift box and give to him. So that's what I did. We are ecstatic. I'm currently 5 weeks and still no symtpoms except the cramps that come and go. Baby dust to you ladies.


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations sweetpea and kbird! 

Fern I'm so sorry to hear about what happened :( :hugs: xxx


Hope everyone is OK. 

AFM I tested this morning (10dpo) BFN :( Does this mean I'm out? :( I think I probably am tbh.... I kind of wish I could just get AF over and done with now. I'm due boxing day but if it's like last cycle I will start spotting late on xmas day... :growlmad:


----------



## Buttercup77

Fern81 said:


> Hi everyone else
> 
> I was sure I posted something else but it seems to have disappeared?
> 
> Anyway just want to say I'm thinking about you all, having a bad day since a LOT of money was stolen from me today and I am just fed up with living in a country where crime and being a victim of crime, is just a way of life. I don't even feel like starting the clomid today.... even though I will. ... I'm just like "what's the point of struggling with EVERYTHING anymore".

OH No Fern!!

I am so sorry this happened. Ughh. I am sending positive thoughts and prayer your way Hun!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi everyone,

I haven't been around much lately. I am still trying to lose weight but thinking and praying for you all. Welcome new ladies, wishing you all the best of luck!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone :flower:

Your positivity and prayers have really helped and I feel better today. I have opened a criminal case and an investigation is to follow... hope they find the scumbags and I get my money back or at least some of it (here's to hoping!). My brother gave me an unexpected few hundred bucks today as a "belated wedding gift" (we had our 1 year anniversary last week already lol), so sweet, I know he was just trying to help out now that I have had this financial setback! 

I think I've said this before but it's also just the realization that 2014 will bring no bfp and I have to start with another year ttc. I know the dates are just a psychological thing and it's messing with my head... But yeah I have to work a bit harder at "being at peace" for now I guess. As I've said before I know I just need to focus on my faith and family blessings this Christmas time.

And all of these things are just part of life... all the ups and downs...!!! thank you so much that I can get it all off my chest here. I never imagined that a virtual community could bring me so much comfort. You girls really are the best; patient, kind, informative, supportive and a true blessing :hugs: :hugs:. I feel so privileged to be sharing in your journeys as well.

Lace&pearls - I really hope you're not out yet!!! But if you are, you have a lot of plans lined up for the new year hey? I will still be right here to cheer you on regardless :winkwink:

Buttercup!! - hi there nice to hear from you! How is that weight loss going? You are so awesome to be doing it during the holidays! I have totally fallen off the wagon with my and DH's birthdays, our anniversary, going on holiday (we ate soooo much chocolate), and surgery (I decided that "if I were to die in surgery I don't want my last meal to be a salad")!!! So have started with my diet again yesterday and will just make an exception for Christmas and New Years parties. Would you say that stopping clomid has made your weight loss easier?

Girly - Hun I don't have the words to say how hard I am rooting & praying for you...

Arohanui - which CD are you?

Minnie - I agree, most of us had a good response to 100mg. Hoping that it is the same in your case, or that you still maybe O...!

Ladies who are recently out, still waiting either way, or waiting to O.... urghhh this waiting game! I'm hoping for more good news for this thread before New Years... but if not I will be right here with you in 2015. Remember to add your ovulation chart to your signature if you feel comfortable for all us chart-stalkers!!

Just a few more sleeps to Christmas! :kiss:


----------



## chedge86

Hi everyone!! I haven't been on in a few days dealing with my DD being sick and trying to finish Christmas shopping. So sorry to all of you who were out this month. It is so frustrating. I was out this month too and I was so heartbroken. FX the next cycle brings each and everyone of you a BFP!!!!

Fern - I am so sorry you have had such a rough time. Prayers are with you. Sisters can be so cruel sometimes. My sister is due in February with her first girl (she has 4 boys) and she is thinking of using a name we had picked out for our DD b/c she says she LOVES it. We of course didn't use it but still like it for #2 if we have another girl. Just makes me think she would have tried to use it back then when we were pregnant together if she wouldn't have had a boy. 

AFM - I'm on CD9 with no signs of O yet. I usually don't O till CD12-13 with clomid. I'm going to start temping tomorrow. Hubby will be home in about 6 hours. We are going to try to BD every other day instead of daily like we did last cycle. 

I hope you all have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies, sorry I've had a busy week with work and have been lurking but fallen behind on this thread again.
Congrats to the ladies who BFPs!!
Fern- sorry to hear you got broken into, that's horrible and unsettling. Aside from the missing money, how are you feeling? After I was broken into (when I lived alone), I slept with a knife beside my bed because I was paranoid.

I'm currently 7 dpo. Last cycle the spotting started at 6 dpo and lasted until AF started 11 dpo. No spotting so far this cycle, so I'm happy about that. Other then that, I'm having a hard time the last few days. Another pregnancy announcement that hit me very hard and left me feeling very depressed.
I'm just so sick of this. 
I tested this morning even though I know its too early, so of course BFN. Where is the second line already, dammit?!?!


----------



## babylaw720

Fern- since the vitex worked pretty well on the first cycle i took it (currently on my second cycle), I decided to just try that for a few months and skip the clomid. I'm going to go back to temping and all that fun stuff next cycle..... Initially I was okay with having no idea where in the cycle I am, but now at cd25 with no signs of O, I need to start temping again for my own sanity.
The holidays have been tough for me while ttc. Watching our siblings with our nieces and nephews and getting down about the fact that we don't have one yet just kills me. I didn't want to go Christmas shopping today, just wanted to stay in bed. It's hard because obviously there's something you have to do in order to get pregnant, but I'm just not in the mood..... Which of course makes it harder.... I don't know... Fern, like you, I have now come to realize its not going to happen this year. So another year of trying on the books. And what is normally a happy time of year for others is heartbreaking for me...


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Happy Christmas eve! 

Quick question - I just charted my BBT on fertility friend as normal, but I noticed a bunch of info is missing. My chart isn't showing anything below the 'meds' line - so all my 'specifics', 'mood' and 'energy' info is missing. I updated the app in the App Store and amended my 'mood' from yesterday to try to bring this info back, but it's still missing for the whole cycle. Anyone else had this problem, and do you know any way to get the full picture again?

CD20 and apparently 4dpo but not feeling hopeful due to CM situation. :nope:


----------



## Girly123

Fern sorry to hear how tough it has been for you recently. Good you have opened up a case and hopefully they will find the scum bags. That was really nice of your brother. Family are always there which is great.

I know what you mean with the date thing. I am similar going into 2015 thinking if this is our cycle then fine but if it isn't then actually having a baby in 2015 isn't an option at all as we won't be able to try again until May and then be due 2016!!! Not a nice thought.

I am 8dpo today and my temp is a lot lower this cycle than last so I don't think it is a good sign. It went down a little bit again this morning. I am away with my hubby seeing his nan and grandad for Christmas at the moment and yesterday afternoon went to the loo and when I wiped I noticed my cm was an orangey colour. I checked with my finger and on my finger it looked clear but when I wiped it on a tissue it was a light orange. Never had that before and no idea why lol. Was praying inplantation or something but as my temp hasn't risen I am getting less hopeful.

It has been hard this Christmas seeing hubby family as they are all asking when we are going to have children and I always just say not for a long long time as I don't want them knowing we are trying.

Happy Christmas Eve girls. I hope you all have an amazing Christmas xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi girls

Arohanui sorry I haven't had that happen to me? Can you login on your computer and add data in there? Or send an error report/ help request? That's weird and I hope you get it fixed!

Chedge, babylaw, nimbec, buttercup and everyone else who has to carry on into next year.... my thoughts and prayers are with you. DH's brothers are always pestering us about having kids; one brother even jokingly offered to show my husband "how it's done"... which quite frankly I didn't find funny. So now I am telling them that I have loads of medical issues and it's very hard &sad for us.... then they leave me alone or change the subject! 

At least we all have each other next year and hoping for the best. 

Girly, arohanui and timetotry ladies I really do hope one if not all of you get a bfp before the end of the year! 

Lace&pearls any news? ?

And then to all my thread friends who celebrate Christmas; may you have a joyous and blessed time filled with God's grace and peace xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Christmas day.... Hope everyone has a blessed day.

AFM: had to leave in the middle of Christmas Eve dinner yesterday to rush poor DH to emergency room; stayed there till 12h30 at night when he was finally admitted for an appendix about to burst. So today on Christmas Day he is going to have surgery to get that appendix out. I feel so sorry for him and so scared that something is going to happen. Off to the hospital again now.

As if that is not enough; his medical insurance didn't want to pay for that specific hospital but then they couldn't find a surgeon (due to holidays) at any of the hospitals which ARE on his insurance list. SO we had to pay a HUGE penalty fee of thousands of Rands before they would even admit him. I also got an account to say that my medical insurance didn't cover the total hospital bill for my surgery (even though they pre-authorised the procedure) which leaves me around R3000 in debt.

ON TOP OF THAT I just got a message from my bank to say my account has been hacked and another few thousand has been stolen from my account. Of course I can't phone the bank or fraud line to report it because they are closed over Christmas. Did I mention that we are NOT financially well off and can't afford this at all? That is basically all our money gone and we are now in debt... and I'm only starting to earn some money again end Jan.

I know it's wrong but I feel like we are being punished for something???


----------



## Girly123

O Fern hun you are going through a hell of a time. Wish I could give you a big hug. All the best for your hubby, think positive I am sure it will all go fine and I really hope you can both be at home soon.

I wish there was something I could say to make it all better but I really can't. Life has major ups and downs and I hope that due to so much down there is a major up coming your way very very soon.

Merry Christmas everyone. Hope u all have good days. 

AFM I still in bed waiting for hubby to wake so we can open a few pressies. Waking up on Christmas day in a hotel rather than at home isn't very fun. Wish we were at home.

Yesterday evening I had a brown cm spot in my knickers but nothing when I wiped. Still hoping it could be inplantation bleeding but i also think it could be wishful thinking lol xx


----------



## babylaw720

Fern- I am so sorry to hear about everything that's going on. When it rains it pours... When I have times like this I just think to myself "this too shall pass" over and over and over again until my head finally starts to believe it. Thinking of and praying for you....


----------



## Girly123

Temp staying up but woke up to proper red this morning. So gutted.

7dpo - watery orange cm in afternoon

8dpo - watery orange but a lot less once in morning and nothing rest of day

9dpo - watery pink when wiped once in morning and then nothing else all day

10dpo - woke up to bright red when I wiped. Light but thought it must be the start of AF. Put a tampon in and changed it a couple of hours later and just light brown and two small pink spots on it. Nothing since.

I always have 14 day LP. Really gutted and then fact my temp is still up as well sucks even more!!! Hate my body x

Trying to persuade hubby to go to an open tesco and get a test as I still keep wishing xx


----------



## k4th

Fern81 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Christmas day.... Hope everyone has a blessed day.
> 
> AFM: had to leave in the middle of Christmas Eve dinner yesterday to rush poor DH to emergency room; stayed there till 12h30 at night when he was finally admitted for an appendix about to burst. So today on Christmas Day he is going to have surgery to get that appendix out. I feel so sorry for him and so scared that something is going to happen. Off to the hospital again now.
> 
> As if that is not enough; his medical insurance didn't want to pay for that specific hospital but then they couldn't find a surgeon (due to holidays) at any of the hospitals which ARE on his insurance list. SO we had to pay a HUGE penalty fee of thousands of Rands before they would even admit him. I also got an account to say that my medical insurance didn't cover the total hospital bill for my surgery (even though they pre-authorised the procedure) which leaves me around R3000 in debt.
> 
> ON TOP OF THAT I just got a message from my bank to say my account has been hacked and another few thousand has been stolen from my account. Of course I can't phone the bank or fraud line to report it because they are closed over Christmas. Did I mention that we are NOT financially well off and can't afford this at all? That is basically all our money gone and we are now in debt... and I'm only starting to earn some money again end Jan.
> 
> I know it's wrong but I feel like we are being punished for something???

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Firstly - I hope your dh is ok & recovering well from his surgery. What a shock... And on Christmas Day too!

Insurance wise - can you appeal? If they said they'd cover your surgery they should!! And if they couldn't find anyone else to do your husbands surgery they should surely cover that too in an emergency situation??

As for your cash :hugs: such a blow for all of this to happen at once. Are you with a major bank? If their system has been hacked then they might cover some of your loss. And they told you so at least they know about it already. 

So sorry all of this has happened at once. Focus on your oh first - get him healthy. Take care hun :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Aw Girly I'm just gutted for you too! Can't find the words to say how sorry I am. I hope that your husband's deployment goes by fast so that you can start trying again. 

DH is doing ok, he is in good spirits. I am fed up and irritated with everything and really trying not to take it out on him. Just trying to feel a bit better. Am hoping to get the fraud sorted out, should be able to get hold of the fraud department tomorrow. And yes I'm definitely going to try and get some of the hospital fees claimed back.... will just have to see. Atm I just want to go live in a cave somewhere. 

Hi everyone, thinking of you ladies, hope someone can share some good news soon. X


----------



## chedge86

Fern - I am soooo sorry all of this has happened to you. Praying for a fast recovery for your DH. I also hope you are able to file a claim for the Insurance to cover both procedures. I wish I knew what to say to make it all better. We have been in a situation like that where so many things went wrong all around the same time. It's so hard. Prayers for you. Hoping things only get better for you guys from here on out.


----------



## Girly123

Arghhh hate my stupid body. 

Started bleeding yesterday so thought great here is AF. 4/5 days early but here she is (very unusual to only have a 9 day LP as it is normally 14 for me). But after seeing the bleeding in the morning when I wiped there was nothing else for ages. Then after lunch there was a bit more when I wiped. Then when I went again only when I wiped (hand a panty liner in the whole time but nothing). Then I put a tampon in but when I took it out 2/3 hours later it didn't have much of anything on it at all, a bit brown and couple pink spots but mainly White still. So went to bed and this morning more when I wiped but only once and gone back to check a few times and nothing more.

This is the lightest period I have ever had!!

My temp is above coverline but did drop a bit this morning. 

Usually my boobs stop hurting when I get AF but they still are really really sore even walking when I don't have a bra on the hurt.

I took a cheapie morrisons test yday avo but negative and took one this morning and still negative.

I had such a vivid dream last night about being pregnant arghhhh. Hate my body xx


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Arghhh hate my stupid body.
> 
> Started bleeding yesterday so thought great here is AF. 4/5 days early but here she is (very unusual to only have a 9 day LP as it is normally 14 for me). But after seeing the bleeding in the morning when I wiped there was nothing else for ages. Then after lunch there was a bit more when I wiped. Then when I went again only when I wiped (hand a panty liner in the whole time but nothing). Then I put a tampon in but when I took it out 2/3 hours later it didn't have much of anything on it at all, a bit brown and couple pink spots but mainly White still. So went to bed and this morning more when I wiped but only once and gone back to check a few times and nothing more.
> 
> This is the lightest period I have ever had!!
> 
> My temp is above coverline but did drop a bit this morning.
> 
> Usually my boobs stop hurting when I get AF but they still are really really sore even walking when I don't have a bra on the hurt.
> 
> I took a cheapie morrisons test yday avo but negative and took one this morning and still negative.
> 
> I had such a vivid dream last night about being pregnant arghhhh. Hate my body xx

Could it be an implantation bleed? Not trying to give false hope - but if it was you wouldn't see a positive for a few more days yet. Good luck :)


----------



## Girly123

K4th I really hope so. Something in my head tells me I am pregnant but I think it is my want for it so much rather than the truth.

I have looked up the difference between light period and spotting and it says if don't need tampon or pad and either nothing or panty liner then it is spotting. I don't seem to be needing anything but do put a panty liner in just incase.

The bleeding doesn't seem to have clots like my period does and period has darker red and seems thicker. This is more watery but is still red. 

I am going to buy some first response tests when I go to the shops in an hour or so.

I need this spottong or bleeding to stop today to be any chance of implantation spotting. Longer than 2 days it is a period.

Come on body please please please be my new year miracle xx


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> K4th I really hope so. Something in my head tells me I am pregnant but I think it is my want for it so much rather than the truth.
> 
> I have looked up the difference between light period and spotting and it says if don't need tampon or pad and either nothing or panty liner then it is spotting. I don't seem to be needing anything but do put a panty liner in just incase.
> 
> The bleeding doesn't seem to have clots like my period does and period has darker red and seems thicker. This is more watery but is still red.
> 
> I am going to buy some first response tests when I go to the shops in an hour or so.
> 
> I need this spottong or bleeding to stop today to be any chance of implantation spotting. Longer than 2 days it is a period.
> 
> Come on body please please please be my new year miracle xx

Fx'd for you hun!!!!


----------



## Girly123

How is your pregnancy going hun? X


----------



## Fern81

I posted to say that I'm keeping everything crossed for you Girly. .. can't find that post so I just want to say it again! ! Hoping soooo hard for you.

Timetotry, any news? Have you tested yet?


----------



## Girly123

Thanks Fern how are you doing hun? How is your hubby? X


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> How is your pregnancy going hun? X

Lots of spotting on & off so I'm being closely monitored & currently in a "high risk" category. Trying not to be too anxious & enjoy it all :flower:


----------



## Girly123

Fingers crossed for you hun. Is it high risk just due to spotting? Out of interest how much spotting is there? Is it red so fresh blood or old brown?

I have u in my prayers hun x


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you hun. Is it high risk just due to spotting? Out of interest how much spotting is there? Is it red so fresh blood or old brown?
> 
> I have u in my prayers hun x

High risk because of spotting and I have a blood disorder (itp - low platelets so my blood doesn't clot well). I've had spotting every 2-3 weeks for a couple of days. Sometimes brown, sometimes pink, sometimes red. Very definitely spotting though, no flow to it (& I hope there never is). 

Will you wait until fmu to test again? Which brand have you bought?


----------



## Fern81

Girly - thanks hun, hubs is OK. He is still in hospital. Apparently his intestines are infected (not just the appendix which has now been removed), and it has affected his kidneys etc. Dr keeps running a lot of tests and says his kidneys are fine now but the infection is still too high to risk him coming home. He needs to be closely monitored and get IV antibiotics until his levels are low enough for home care. Dr is testing his liver, thyroid, etc etc to see if there is anything else going on. He also has a massive stomach ulcer which is exacerbating everything of course. BUT he is full of jokes and went for a short walk today and he seems like himself again. So I hope to have him home soon! Thanks for asking :)

I keep checking to see if you have tested again!!!

K4th - urghhh hun I didn't realise you were still having that spotting.... so sorry for you. I've wondered why your status is "nervous". Thinking of you!! Will you be high risk throughout or only 1st trimester? 

xx Hi everyone else, thinking of all of you! xx


----------



## k4th

Fern - I'll be high risk throughout. If I start bleeding properly I might not stop on my own :dohh: I've lived with itp for two years so I'm used to it :shrug:

Glad your hubby is feeling better. Hope his infection goes away quickly. Is he on antibiotics etc? Hope they let him home soon - I know how miserable it can be to be stuck in hospital!!


----------



## lace&pearls

Oh Fern I'm so sorry to hear about what's been happening :hugs: why is it bad things seem to happen to good people?! I am really hoping that you will get some good news / luck to make up for this period of bad news. You definitely deserve some. I hope your husband makes a speedy recovery xxxx and you manage to get some money back xxx

Hope everyone is OK. Fingers crossed it's IB girly!!! x 
k4th sorry to hear you've been having a few problems hope it is sorted soon xxx must be difficult to relax and enjoy pregnancy for you xxx

AFM I'm a little bit down, on xmas eve I got a letter from my FS saying my appointment in January (which I've been waiting for for 4 months) has been cancelled due to "unforeseen circumstances" and moved to APRIL. fucking april! I was so angry! I think I will phone and try and get a closer one but whether that's possible I don't know. It was really not the news I wanted at xmas, I've run out of clomid so I can't take another round on my own (probably shouldn't anyway) 
I was due AF boxing day and started spotting quite late which I felt was a bit of a tease as started to hope by the end of the day. Full red flow today so definitely not pregnant. My OH has been quite good though and trying to keep me positive. I know I am lucky to have my daughter so I hope I don't sound ungrateful at all. So I think I need a new plan, perhaps my new plan will be to focus on getting into better shape in the new year. I have about 14lbs to lose to be down to my ideal weight so with a bit of hard work I think I can do that. I think that would possibly help me to fall pregnant on my own. I've also got to go for my HSG/hycosy so perhaps that will help things. 

I hope everyone had a nice xmas, and I'm going to be really hoping and wishing for some BFPs for us all in the new year :thumbup:


----------



## Girly123

K4th I am glad they and monitoring you closely. Fingers crossed it is all ok.

Fern glad to here he still has his jokey sense of humour and is feeling better in himself and I hope the infection clears soon so you can be home together.

Lace&pearls that is not a nice letter to get at Christmas time at all. I hope they can make another appointment for you or maybe you can keep phoning up to see if they ever have a cancellation? Fingers crossed for you hun and sorry AF showed this cycle.

My spotting stopped earlier for a bit, went brown and then nothing but has started a bit again with a light red colour. It is still much more watery than normal AF. I am thinking of you put all of it together though there is way to much to just be IB. I am hoping though. Boobs don't feel as sore but nipples have started hurting now. I'm not going to test again until 31st if full blown AF isn't here. That is the day AF is due xx


----------



## Timetotry

Fern81 said:


> I posted to say that I'm keeping everything crossed for you Girly. .. can't find that post so I just want to say it again! ! Hoping soooo hard for you.
> 
> Timetotry, any news? Have you tested yet?

Hi Fern, Sorry to hear about dh, how is he doing? 
You have been through so much in the past month! How are you doing? 

I'm out this cycle. Heartbroken. I've been really depressed this week, I need to figure out some coping mechanisms. I feel like I need to get MY life back. This whole process is consuming everything for me. I'm coming up with a plan to keep my sanity on my last clomid cycle, eek. And am going to call to try to book our iui orientation. 
I had a huge melt down this week, DH finally agreed that we could go on vacation soon. I need an escape and something to be excited about. We both have to see if we can get some time off work, and find out the potential costs of upcoming procedures and drug coverage. Hopefully it works out, I need to see the beach.


----------



## Girly123

Temp dip again today so now I know I am out. Let the wait to try again in May begin. In some ways as I don't have a choice but to wait I am glad for the break in tracking my cycles so closely x


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies! :wave: 
Mind if I join in? 

Hubby and I have been ttc for 2 years, no success at all which lead us to find out that I do not ovulate on my own. I take metformin extended release 1000 mg once per day along with prenatal pills, folic acid and potassium.
This is my second round of clomid, now at 150 mg. I have pcos as well but I seem to be responding to clomid pretty well! Ovulated first time at 100 mg and just got my positive test for this cycle today on cd 17!! 
So far I have noticed a lot more symptoms from the clomid than last time. Like dizziness, nausea and hot flashes. 
I need to schedule my progesterone draw for next week, I am hoping I can get a hold of my doctor before I go past cd 21 ×_×


----------



## k4th

So sorry girly & timetotry :( girly, I really thought this might be your month. Sorry you have to wait but hope you can make the most of your break. 

Lace&pearls - I'd be so angry about that letter. Even if they can't move your appointment straight away, keep calling... People cancel appointments all the time!

Hi babttc - good luck with your clomid journey :thumbup:


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi k4th! I read your sig and do you mind if I ask what the lt means in your ltttc? This is the first time I have seen that used lol

To everyone- where are you all at in your cycles??


----------



## k4th

BABTTC123 said:


> Hi k4th! I read your sig and do you mind if I ask what the lt means in your ltttc? This is the first time I have seen that used lol
> 
> To everyone- where are you all at in your cycles??

It stands for "long term trying to conceive". I was trying over two years. 

Wishing you lots of luck & dust :)


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Lace&pearls - omw that is such nonsense!!! I can't believe they treated you like that. Really hope another appointment opens up for an earlier time. Is there a different clinic that you can go to? Will you keep ttc naturally until then?

K4th - oh hun I hope nothing goes wrong. So far so good though right? And at least you have been aware of those issues since before the pregnancy so that you know to look after yourself!

BAB - Hi there and welcome! I am on CD10, took 100mg clomid 3-7. I am also ltttc; n#1 for me, (for many many years on and off) and this is my 5th clomid cycle urgh.... Have been wanting to take a cycle "off" ttc but I just had a lap&dye the previous cycle and apparently you're more fertile for 3 months after that procedure... so I've decided not to take a cycle off yet. Still very tempted! Very very tired of clomid!!!

Girly - I am SO sorry for you hun. Really hope that time just flies by until May. We are right here whenever you need to chat or vent or whatever!

Timetotry - soooo sorry that you are out! I went through EXACTLY the same thing a couple of months ago; very depressed and just had to find a way to enjoy life again. One of the things that helped me personally was starting a gratitude journal, just to remember all the other good things I have, and focusing on enjoying what DH and I already have. And we still pray for peace and acceptance because it's not as if it is a very easy peace to make... I still struggle a lot but at least it feels like I have some perspective back. PLEASE feel free to PM me if you want to chat - I know how you feel! BTW where are you from? Hope you enjoy your holiday with hubs xxxxx

How is everyone else? So most of us are going to try again in 2015. Bring it on!!!


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

CD24 and 8dpo. Temps still up, and BD timing was right but I'm not feeling confident at all this cycle. :nope: wish we could test a couple of days after O and just know either way! This waiting is awful.

Babttc - this is my 2nd round of clomid. I do not O naturally but 50mg seems to have done the trick for me. First round I had terrible side effects, but this round has been much better except some mild cramping all day, every day! I have been TTC for 3years (less 2weeks). 

Fern - how is your OH doing? Do you know when he'll be home?

LaceandPearls - that's really disappointing and frustrating - keep calling them and make sure they understand that you'll take ANY cancellation. Maybe ask them what their procedure is for cancellations, they might ask you to call back at a certain time or on a certain day to check for appointments, or they might have a wait list for cancellations they can put you on? Good luck.

Girly and Timetotry - I'm really gutted for both of you. :hugs:


----------



## BABTTC123

Thanks k4th!! Have you had your first scan yet??

Fern- This is only my second cycle with Clomid and I already hate the side effects! The worst is the hot flashes and dizziness :/ ugh..
Hope you conceive soon so that you don't have to suffer another round of clomid side effects and get your Rainbow baby!! 

Aro- My first round was pretty good for me, it wasn't until this round that it hit me hard!! I ovulated last round so idk why my doctor decided to increase the dose. What failed us for last round was that my hubby didn't quite understand the significance of dtd on time. This round he has been doing an amazing job! We are going to keep dtd until new years just to be safe! I also have the cramping, I assume it is ovulation pain?
I completely agree that it would be MUCH easier to deal with the wait if the test date could be a lot closer to O lol This tww is going to be torture for me x_x


----------



## Fern81

Girly - still stalking and I noticed your temp is up and spotting has stopped?? Oh hun I really wish for your sake you can just find out for sure!!!

Arohanui - You can test on new year's day! Lucky you. I know the feeling of having missed the window BUT k4th only bd'd once in her fertile window and here our friend is 10 weeks pregnant :)

BAB - hm that is really weird that your dr increased your dose if you already O'd last cycle? Are you being monitored? And have you ovulated yet this cycle?

Hubs has been discharged. His infection levels are low enough for home care and we just need to keep him on antibiotics for a few more days & then go back in 2 weeks to have the stitches out and follow-up. Very relieved. But he has been in a very bad mood since coming home, shouting at everyone so I'm keeping out of his way! I suppose it's an after-effect of surgery and frustration at feeling helpless (I was very weepy day 3 after surgery?).

I hope I O this cycle! Have no idea what to expect; no two cycles have been alike since starting the crazy clomid journey..... Have so far had cramping/ovary pains every single day since after the lap&dye. Hope it's my ovaries working to produce follies and not endo or post-surgery problems. SO badly want to see inside my body! My brother works in clinical IT (their company develops digital systems for MRI, u/s, x-ray etc) and I asked him how much it would cost for me to buy my own ultrasound machine from their suppliers hehehe!!! How does R80 000 sound??:haha:


----------



## Girly123

Fern as you may have noticed with my chart I keep changing my mind between spotting and light period lol. I still don't want to accept that I am out. I am in complete denial and want to remain hopeful. This is just sooo different to my normal period and so stupidly early. Still not due for 2 more days yet. Temp slightly increased but I don't think it is accurate as annoyingly I slept through my alarm so took temp when I woke up but it was a couple of hours later than normal. I therefore think it highly likely to have been under coverline at normal time. But again I am wishful thinking.

I know I have posted on here so many times recently so I am really sorry to go on I just know this is my last chance for a long time and want to be pregnant so bad so look for any signs of hope.

Normal period for me is about 4 days long and can be light or heavy. But when it is light I would start a brown/red then turn a dark red that would require a tampon in and would be full or almost full changing every 6 hours or so. Will slow down and go back to brown for a day or so near the end. I defo need tampon in though or I would drip if that makes sense. I also see quite a lot of clots normally (small ones). I always have a 14day LP as well.

This cycle.
7dpo - light orange when wipe once
8dpo - light orange when wipe once
9dpo - pale pink discharge when wipe once
10dpo - watery red when wipe then nothing for hours and hours then again when wipe. Defo red colour though.
11dpo - still red when wipe and put a tampon in but brown with few small pink/red spots, not even half full. Continues like this all day. So like an extremely light period.
12dpo - more red when wipe in morning (still nothing on a panty liner) and pass a large clot (just one). Tampon only brown and a bit darker on end again less than half full. Continues all day. When don't put a tampon in checked few hours later and red when wiped twice but then nothing. Repeat with tampon and only light brown, mostly white tampon left. 
13dpo - today!! Checked late last night and nothing at all when I wiped. Checked this morning and only slight red on tissue (not as much as yesterday). I feel like there should be and have had a liner in all night but nothing at all on it.

My questions can implantation bleeding continue for 3/4 days? Can it be bright red blood but not enough to show much on a tampon or anything on a liner and only really when wipe? My actual AF isn't due to start until Wednesday.

Am I hoping for no reason and I am defo out as temp is low? Arghh.

Sorry I just need to get this all out!!!!

Arahanoui - I wish you the best of luck hun and hope you get your new year BFP.

Fern - I am soooo glad to hear hubby is home. You can enjoy new year together now. Hopefully we will see your chart showing ovulation and you are defo due some good news so fingers crossed 2015 brings you that baby you so deserve.

BAB - good luck with this cycle hun. I really hope it works for you.

Not long until we can put 2014 behind us and look forward to 2015 girls xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Fern- I thought so too... I am 2 dpo now, or at least 2 days past first positive opk. My temps are still up but slightly lower than yesterday, but I am going to try to not let that discourage me.
As far as monitoring, we are trying to keep this under the radar of my insurance because they don't officially cover fertility treatment BUT since I have PCOS we are charging it all as PCOS treatment which is still true :) I just have to pay cash for my clomid. But we are mainly doing 21 day progesterone draw and of course an hcg draw a bit closer to af. No extra scans or trigger shots. 
What did your dh have surgery for? I hope he recovers fast! It sounds like he has already had a bumpy start to recovery.. Poor guy :(
Fx you O!! 

Girly- I think implantation can vary from person to person... So you could be experiencing it especially with it being so early! Have you tested at all recently?? 
Baby dust!!


----------



## Girly123

BAB I tested with a cheap test (not FRER as couldn't get hold of one) in the afternoon at 10dpo and then morning 11dpo. I will be 13dpo tomorrow and will see what my temp does. If it drops below coverline then I know I am out for good. But I am praying my body for it to go back up soooo much!! If it goes up and is still above coverline 14dpo then I will do a FRER on the off chance x


----------



## BABTTC123

Fx that temp keeps rising!! Your chart looks pretty promising from the little that I know about charting. :3

Mine is starting to go up. I am hoping it keeps it up!
I haven't really felt different but then again I am only 2 dpo... I have a long wait ahead of me :/ ugh.. lol


----------



## Giana

Dear All, my name is Giana and it is my first time joining a TTC forum and posting anything. I have just started my TTC journey for about 3 months and I am about to start my round 3 of Clomid. I was absolutely devastated last 2 months when AF showed. Cried like someone died. Especially last month, we did the Sperm-meet-egg-plan and I thought we had a good chance which we did not. My AF arrived 3 days ago and it was dark brown almost black for like 2 days which freaked me out. My Gynae is on vacation so I couldn't ask. I am just feeling so overwhelmed and hopeless at the moment. We have been doing bbt for 3 months and stupidly I used the ear thermometer out of convenience which I have later found out it doesn't accurately take your temperature. This means my past 3 months of tempting is now rubbish. (wanna scream). Now we are about to dive into round 3 of Clomid and I don't know what to think anymore and overwhelmed with fear. Thank you for listening and sorry for venting...babydust to all of you :)

Love, G


----------



## Girly123

Well now I truly beleive and know that I am out this month as well. Still light spotting for the 5th day but big temp drop this morning so I have counted it all as a light period. 

I need something to keep me positive and focus on whilst hubby is away so I have decided to enjoy the new year with him. I will be having some drinks as no chance of me being pregnant lol!! Then I have 4 months to try and loose 2.5 stone. I will try to eat much more healthily and try (that is a big try lol) to do more exercise even if it is just walking x


----------



## Fern81

Aaahhh Girly so sorry. At least now you know for sure and can get everything ready for May! As I've said before we will all be right here to support you when you are ready to try again; and also before then if you want to chat or anything!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm joining you in trying to lose weight (again). Clomid has totally messed up my metabolism and even though I dieted and lost a bit of weight I have picked up everything and more! And now have 8kg to lose :(.

Hi and welcome Giana. You will find lots of support here. We can all sympathize with how you feel. Best of luck to you!

BAB- hmmm tww...! FX for you. Can't wait to join you! Feel free to add your O chart into your signature, I'm such a stalker lol. To answer your question; DH had surgery on Christmas day for an appendix which was about to rupture. Poor man. But he is doing much better x

AFM - ovaries soooo sore. Hope it leads to a strong O... I've started wondering if the 100mg is slightly overstimulating my ovaries but as I'm not going to be monitored again I won't know. I wouldn't mind twins (we kinda want 2 kids) then we NEVER have to go through this awful ttc business again!

Love and hugs to everyone xx


----------



## k4th

Just a quick stop ladies...

Girly - :hugs: sorry it doesn't look like it's your month :hugs:

Fern - good luck with ov. Hope it happens soon (& hope your hubby is feeling well enough for ttc). Nice low temps & great to see ewcm on your chart :thumbup:

Good luck to everyone starting a cycle!


----------



## Buttercup77

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been around much, just so much going on right now! I hope everyone is doing well and in good spirits. I am doing ok, but feel like I getting sick, ughh. 

I am still trying to lose more weight and even though I'm not around as much, I'm cheering you all from the sideline!! Sending you all lots and lots of baby dust and ttyl = talk to you later xoxo


----------



## BABTTC123

Giana- Hi hun :) I know it is hard going through all of this and I am sure that there are plenty of ladies on here who are more ready to be rid of clomid than I am lol but stressing only makes it worst on your body. I literally have seen tons of women, with and without fertility issues, suddenly fall pregnant on a break or just when they gave up early in a cycle and then were blessed with a sticky bean! 
Keep your head up! 
And as for your blood being dark, my guess is that you hadn't been shedding your lining properly before and the clomid caused you to finally shed some old lining. So this cycle your chances could very well be increased!!

Girly- D: sorry that you temp dropped.. Take an frer to be safe before drinking, but it is negative then go have fun!! You know you deserve it!! :3

Fern- Yep it is official on my chart!! Idk how to post the actual chart, but my tracker is a link to it. Soo all you have to do is click it :)
That is terrifying!! Appendix issues are pretty intense :( 
Glad to hear that they caught it in time! Very serious!!

Afm- feeling a bit nauseas this morning. I forgot to take my metformin last night so that could be why. Uck.. Not too much to note though. Been having insomnia, hot flashes, occassional back ache, random twinges/cramps in uterus, random twinges in boobs still and I think that is it. All can be chaulked up to clomid though soo not getting excited until i see some real symptoms!


----------



## Arohanui

Happy Hogmanay everyone! 

The end of a year can be particularly hard for us LTTTC. This year, instead of dwelling on what DIDN'T happen for us in 2014, I'm going to try to focus on what CAN happen for us in 2015. Sending positive thoughts and special new year wishes to all, here's to the 2015 BFP's! 

Lang may yer lum reek!


----------



## babylaw720

Hey ladies,
I have just been lurking on the forum lately, but as the new year approaches, I just want to wish you all tons of babydust! I am accepting this new year as a new beginning, with more opportunities and hopefully some babies! Hope you are enjoying your celebrations!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies :) happy new year sorry I have not been around! 

Hope everyone is well, Fern so sorry you have had such a rough time :( hope your hubby recovers quickly! 

K4th how are you feeling must be near end of first tri now? Or am I lost with time lol! 

I thought I would pop in and share my news - I am starting an IVF round egg collection booked for 9th February :) borrowed the money so let's hope we get pregnant first time fx!!! We have paid a discount for 2 rounds so we have a back up plan! 

Sorry I'm not about much I've actually not been on much & if I have ive just been lurking x


----------



## k4th

:hi: nimbec! It's lovely to hear from you!! So excited to hear about your ivf!! Congratulations on having a plan!!! I'll be keeping you in my thoughts & sending positive vibes for feb - keep us posted!! I really want to hear how it goes - are you doing long or short protocol? My neighbour did ivf & she caught first time - really hoping for you hun. 

I'm 10 weeks now - second tri is less than two weeks away now (all being well :) )


----------



## nimbec

Thanks k4th :) i'm doing a short protocol as I have a very high amh so they are worried about over stimming, i'm so hopeful and feel much more positive now i have an action plan!! Yay 10 weeks thought it was about that - keep us posted on scans etc how are you feeling? 

I will pop in and keep in touch i'm just not on the boards very often as had to sort my head out :) x


----------



## k4th

nimbec said:


> Thanks k4th :) i'm doing a short protocol as I have a very high amh so they are worried about over stimming, i'm so hopeful and feel much more positive now i have an action plan!! Yay 10 weeks thought it was about that - keep us posted on scans etc how are you feeling?
> 
> I will pop in and keep in touch i'm just not on the boards very often as had to sort my head out :) x

Feeling ok thanks - no real sickness, just really tired. Will be much more comfortable when I've had the 12 week scan and can relax a bit more in second tri. 

So excited for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yay nimbec! That's so exciting!! Keep us updated every step of the way!
K4th- let us know how your scan goes! I love ultrasound pics :) 
Afm- I'm back on the clomid train. Started 2 days ago. Gave up on my period or pos test ever coming so picked a day and started. I reeeeeally want it to work this time. Ppl say that the 3rd is the most common to catch that egg. Here's hoping 2015 is MY year!! Everyone else around me has had their turn!


----------



## Timetotry

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Yay nimbec! That's so exciting!! Keep us updated every step of the way!
> K4th- let us know how your scan goes! I love ultrasound pics :)
> Afm- I'm back on the clomid train. Started 2 days ago. Gave up on my period or pos test ever coming so picked a day and started. I reeeeeally want it to work this time. Ppl say that the 3rd is the most common to catch that egg. Here's hoping 2015 is MY year!! Everyone else around me has had their turn!

 We are on the same cycle! 3rd round, 2nd day of 5-9 for me! 
I'm hopeful as well, and for you too! 
I hadn't heard that about the 3rd cycle, fingers crossed! 

Happy new years ladies! Hope everyone's dreams come true this year ;)


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

That's so cool, timetotry! I love having cycle buddies! I feel a little like a newbie this time around after having a month and a half off. I don't remember having this many pimples?!? And my face is burning up but I'm freezing, how does that work?? Oh boy, gotta love clomid side effects! Haha! Oh and the bloat was quick too, like the next morning. Yikes, otta be a fun cycle! 
Anyone else close to us? Still in the 5 days of taking it?


----------



## Minnie00

Hey everyone everyone, I haven't posted much but have been reading everything. Feeling pretty down, had wishful thinking that I would go into 2015 pregnant or at least having ovulated. No O with clomid 50mg this rounds so waiting on the go ahead to take provera again to get AF and then 100mg next round. I'm staying positive and reading eveeveryone's posts about new beginnings is so helpful! Happy new year everyone and here is to 2015 being OUR year!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

We're all here rooting for you Minnie! 2015 is OUR Year!!


----------



## Arohanui

It's so nice to start the new year with some positivity on this thread! 

Kath - be sure to let us know how your scan goes!

Nimbec - I'm so happy that you have managed to make the next steps after your clomid journey has ended. Fx for you! 9th Feb will be here before you know it!

Minnie - I'm sorry 50mg didn't do the trick for you. Keep positive, the bump up to 100mg might be all you need. Lots of ladies on this thread had no luck with 50mg, but responded excellently to 100 mg. GL!

My 2 sisters-in-law both have their 12 week scans today. I took their announcements pretty hard, but i'm really hoping they both get good news today and are brewing big healthy baby's!

I'm on CD29 and 13dpo. I've decided not to test until CD32 (if AF doesn't show) as my LP last cycle was 16days. I've decided I'd rather wait a little longer and have a more accurate result - but it's so hard! CD32 is also the day DH and I get the keys to our new business!


----------



## Fern81

Happy New year all!!

Hope we get a few bfp's soon! 

Nimbec - that's very exciting! Very happy for you :). And keeping everything crossed! 

Everyone else carrying on ttc in this new year; all the best! Get a plan in place and stick to it; I'm looking forward to your good news.

I don't think I am going to ovulate. Ovaries have stopped paining and cm has turned to creamy *sigh*. So a total of 2 ovulations for 5 clomid cycles! I'm going to take the rest of this cycle off and maybe next cycle as well. I need to focus on something else! But I will pop in from time to time to see how everyone is doing xxxx


----------



## BABTTC123

Fern- for this cycle I was like that too until I got my +opk on cd 17. I think i was only the day before that I got ewcm but my cervix was still firm and closed. By the next day when the + showed my cervix was high soft open and I was still showing ewcm :) 
Plus, you still have time to ovulate since clomid can make you O between 7 and 14 days past the last pill.

HAPPY NEW YEARS EVERYONE!!

I am still impatiently awaiting some real symptoms to show up. I have some that could be possible pg symptoms but I know my body likes to play tricks on me lol 
4 more days and I am testing!! 
Later today I will find out what my progesterone levels are. Fx they are nice and high!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi there

BAB - GL with testing! I will be keeping my eyes peeled! (And also for you Arohanui!!!):flower:

I have ovulated once on cd16 and once on cd22ish for a grand total of 2 ovulations last year lol. So I thought that I might O late again this cycle BUT then had loads of ewcm for 4 days (CD11-14) which started to dry up yesterday morning and has now completely dried up... with no temp shift. I also had very bad ovary pains (have actually been cramping ever since my lap&dye, now a month ago) which subsided but then came back worse than ever last night. It was so bad I couldn't fall asleep... but no temp shift. Still a bit sore. 
So unless my temperature does a freaky late shift then I know that although my ovaries were definitely stimulated by the clomid, I haven't managed to ovulate.

However please don't feel bad for me as I'm fine :) I don't feel despondent just frustrated and a bit sad. Both DH and I am TIRED of trying atm! We even had (lots of) drinks on New Years eve where we normally don't drink anything at all, ever. We have only had drinks together twice in our 4 years together so that just shows how tired we were of ttc! I still have 3 boxes of clomid left (actually 2,5 as the one box only contains 5x 50mg) so we will definitely try again this year... we just need a little break.:thumbup:

All the best to everyone! This is a hard journey but you ladies ROCK! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Girly123

Hubby has gone to camp to take his bags ready to deploy. He leaves in the early hours of the morning tomorrow so when he gets back here we are getting a take away and going to curl up on the sofa together with a film.

Dreading him going again. This is our 6th deployment but it never gets any easier. I know what to expect which is good but also know how slow time will go and how crap it can be. Let's hope May comes around quickly so I can hve him home.

Sorry completely unrelated just no one else to talk to right now xx


----------



## Arohanui

Enjoy your evening, Girly. Hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## nimbec

Oh girly I'm so sorry it must be super tough for you :( enjoy your eve and of course we are all here for you!! Xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Sorry ive not been around much I just been feeling rather down witht the whole ttc thing, pcos and the clomid. My firt round of 50 mg days 2-6 alongside metformin failed.. im on cycle 2 at the moment with 100mg clomid also taken days 2-6 currently on CD 23 and my nipples are sensitive to the touch and are tender but im still not feeling very positive that all this is going to work for me :(

I see other ladies who tke 1500mg of metformin and 50 mg of clomid get pregnant first round... or at least ovulate if they dont manage to catch that egg but according to my gynae I didnt ovulate again!!! :cry: They up my dose to 100mg now but I feel that I must have pcos really bad case as Im on so much medication im still not working!!! Im currently taking:

1500mg metformin a day
Cloimd at two different doeses
Centrum Pregnancy care before and during pregnancy prenatal vitamins (Which are said to be worlds number 1 multivitamin) one of these a day.

I went to the herbal shop and the recommened a natural wheatgerm to put on my breakfast. 

And now I have found these wellwoman soft drink im diring one a day, it has green tea in it, pomegrante, and more vitamins etc

Ive been that down I not even took OPKS at all this month, or checked CM, because I feel its pointless and a of time... but also on a hope side of view that if we dont focus on it so much we may just get a luxky supirse :shrug:

These are the days we bed.. we tried to set it just for every other day... CD 3,5,7,9,11,13,15,19 & 21 So far


----------



## Fern81

Girly I just want to say: I wish I could just give you a hug or do something to make it better. I'm so sorry; not just for your forced break from ttc but also for your husband's deployment. Praying for his safe return and that you may be ready and healthy to try again in May. :hugs:

GL everyone else. Will be stalking.

:dust:


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone sorry I haven't been on in a few days :hugs:

Girly we are always here for you, I can't imagine how hard it must be for you :( I hope the next few months go past as quick as possible, maybe try to keep as busy as possible? meet up with people in the evenings and weekends? I'm not sure if you have people nearby but if you don't can you stay with family for the weekend etc? 

Sarah don't give up hope xx 50mg didn't work for me but 100mg did and now I have a wonderful daughter to show for it, I don't think it necessarily indicates your "severity" of PCOS I think it's just all about finding the right balance, we're all so different what works for one may not for another xxx

Fern I'm glad to hear your husband is home now, hope he's feeling better?

k4th have you got a scan soon?

No news here with me really, my plan is to lose some weight but I haven't started dieting yet I must admit! :blush: start tomorrow! lol I've had too much xmas food hanging around that needs to be eaten. I'm finding it hard to dedicate myself to a new eating regime as I'm also trying to stick to a budget so don't really want to be cooking / eating separate meals from OH/DD. 
Oh the only new info with me is I had my cd3 blood done, and will go for cd 21 too, I have booked my HSG/hycosy finally BUT I am considering cancelling it... I have another choice on my hands! They said we can't DTD until after the procedure, and unfortuntaely it happens to be cd21, and past few months I have O'd cd 19... so I would probably miss the boat (unless I happen to O later without clomid) ... another thing to consider is I fell pregnant with my daughter on my first month "off" clomid after 3 rounds. This will be my first month "off" after 4 rounds. I feel like last time it kick started my ovaries into ovulating naturally, so maybe it might again?? I guess I can have the scan done the month after? whereas I may not ovulate again? .. I hope that all makes sense. _What would you ladies do_? (The main reason for booking it that day was because my OH happen to be off work and we have to go to hosp for blood test anyway, they had one day available prior to that but OH is working)


----------



## Girly123

Thanks for the support girls. I took him to camp in the early hours this morning. I didn't cry in front of him, was determined not to. Need to be strong for him. I had a tear in my eye when I got back into bed though. I am going to watch films and eat rubbish today while I can and I will prob end up crying at some soppy film. 4 months or 15 week or 112 or so days. Not sure which is the best way to look at it but I think I like the 15 week thing the most. Take each week as it comes.

By the time I get to half term at school will only have 9 week left, then when it reaches Easter holiday will only have 3 weeks left and then after the Easter holiday will only have 1 week left. I think taking it in chunks like that will make it easier.

I am trying to make plans for the weekends. I don't have family or friends near by but next weekend I have the car booked in for some work and I plan on cleaning the flat really well then relaxing on Sunday. 

The following weekends I don't know yet lol. We shall see.

I am also (after today) determined to loose weight!! It will happen!!! I might post my weight loss progress on here if that is ok. Then when I end up putting some on you girls can kick me back into action lol. 

I have an appointment with the consultant on Wednesday to discuss clomid so far etc. I am not sure whether to be honest that my husband is away for 4 months or say he just couldn't make this appointment. I want her to give me more clomid but obvo if she did I wouldn't take it until he is back. I want to talk to her about IUI and doing that in May/June time as well.

Good luck to all of you that are continuing your TTC journeys. Hopefully I will see lots of BFP's in the coming months to give me some hope. Fern I hope you ovulate this cycle just a little bit late. K4th I hope the scan goes well. Keep us updated.

Xx


----------



## k4th

Fern - :hugs: I hope the break gives you the space you need. Don't give up hope though - you have ov'd later in your cycles before now. Sometimes your body can gear up to ov, not manage it, but succeed a shirt while later. 

Sarahlou - my gynae told me that finding the right dose of clomid is the tricky bit. Then they can let you keep trying for a while (think we shared the same gynae so if you ask I'm sure he'll say the same to you!!). Doses of clomid can go up to 200mg if necessary. Plus, we're very lucky that our gynae is one of the few NHS drs who will prescribe femara if clomid doesn't work. I really hope you ov soon, but if kit, don't give up hun :hugs:

Lace&pearls - my scan is on 12th of jan & I'll definitely pop in and update you all. With your history of be very tempted to move the hsg - is it worth calling to see if there's been any cancellations & you can have it early? Otherwise maybe put it back? Good luck for this month off clomid!! 

Girly - I can't imagine how hard this must be for you :hugs: if I'm 100% honest - I'd tell a small white lie to dr about oh being around :blush: like you, I wouldn't take clomid whilst oh is away, but I wouldn't want treatment to stop/start because you need another appointment another time. That's just me though. Really hope the next 4 months fly by for you hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Quick update on me: 
Took my last dose of clomid last night. So here's hoping I ovulate and catch it this time! 
I'm in New Mexico visiting my for a couple days and hubby isn't with me so I better not ovulate early ! Lol 
Hope everyone that is taking a break for one reason or another finds the rest the need. For those of us plugging on , good luck !


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Test day for me tomorrow (16dpo) but had some nasty cramps this evening that feel like menstrual pains :growlmad: I'm dreading taking my BBT tomorrow morning as I'm pretty sure I'll see a drop indicating AF is imminent. Feeling frustrated, but still got one round of Clomid left, and have an appointment with my specialist in Feb to discuss next steps, so trying to tell myself if AF does come I've still got some positive steps lined up soon. 

So tomorrow I'll be at the pharmacy either buying a test or some evening primrose and some preseed! (I really, really hope it's the test)

Best wishes to all!


----------



## Jasmine30

Hi ladies, 
Can I join please? :). I have my clomid and just waiting for AF to show so I can start my first cycle.
I have a few questions if you don't mind though, how bad are the side effects? I have been prescribed pregnyl injection to take when my eggs are ripe enough (according to day 12 scan) is this normal practice or do you sometimes only have tablets?

Thanks and looking forward to chatting with you xx


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - fx'd it's your month!! Have a lovely trip :)

Arohanui - how was your temp this morning? You're not out until the witch shows - hope you get good news today :flower:

Jasmine - hi. I was on this thread until I got my clomid bfp in November. I like to pop in & keep in touch with my ltttc friends. Good luck with clomid - if it doesn't work at first, don't lose hope. I caught on my fifth clomid cycle!


----------



## jaybee927

Hi Everyone!! I have been waiting for a few months now for AF and I am finally on CD 4!! Going to start my clomid tomorrow night! I am nervous and excited at the same time!! Anyone starting or just finishing this week? :winkwink:


----------



## Jasmine30

I will hopefully be starting this week if my AF ever shows up?! I'm cd34 today.


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui- how are you today?


----------



## Fern81

Welllllll......

I have been taking my temps in any case just to have a reference for when we start trying again in +/- April. (As DH said: "Keep logging your data! It's called fertility friend not fertility enemy" LOL!)
To my surprise ff gave me CH for CD15, Friday 2 Jan. OK; that _was_ the day my cm started drying up, I felt hectic O pains and the following day's temps were higher than the preceding days. I wasn't convinced however because overall my temps were much lower than the 2 clearly ovulatory cycles from 2014. :shrug::shrug:(That's also why I thought I didn't O last cycle; because my temps overall were lower than I'm used to even though there was a temp shift).

I went to the GP today to have my thyroid tested again (have to do it every 6 months and I wanted to do it in any case because of my low bbt). She confirmed my suspicion that my bbt might well just be lower since the lap&dye; because a source of chronic inflammation (stage 3 endo) has been treated and should not have grown back yet.  Will see what the thyroid test results reveal.

So even though we are on a break... looks like I am in the tww as well. 

AF due around 16/17 Jan. DTD lots around new years so timing happened to be good. Just goes to show we can plan all we like but God USUALLY has other plans. (Still taking a break from ttc until _after_ the next 1-2 cycles, also won't be testing unless AF is like 4 days late!!)

And it looks like I had a slow rise which I hadn't had before? I hope I can find some kind of pattern to make this journey easier when we start up again because no 2 cycles have been the same for me so far. Will be interesting to see what my temps look like without clomid but I'm not stressing about it; to be quite honest I was sad for 1 day when we made the decision to take a break and then I started feeling relieved to not have ttc stress for a few months. :happydance: Not as if this is a permanent break. :thumbup:

Anyway....

Hi all the new ladies and all the best with your clomid journeys :hi::flower:

Arohanui - thinking of you so much and hope you have some good news!

BAB - your wait is almost over too! 

K4th - I can't wait to see a scan pic :) You too Pinkee in case you're still stalking!

MrsMcCurdy - glad to see you're back in business and holding out hope x

Nimbec - You start with your meds in 3 days right? Please let us know how things are going hun x

Girly - all the best with your appointment tomorrow and I hope your Dr comes up with a good, solid plan.

Lace&pearls - what have you decided re the hsg? Personally I would do it just to get it over with. Tough decision!

Timetotry - how was your holiday?

Everyone else - I think of you guys daily and am hoping for lots of bfps very soon!


----------



## k4th

Yesssss - fern I was stalking your charts just before you took them out of your siggy. I suspected you had a temp shift last month after surgery which ff didn't pick up and that this months temp was rising. Didn't want to get your hopes up if they didn't stay high. So so glad you have crosshairs. Fx'd hun xx


----------



## Fern81

Lol K4th you are just as much a chart stalker as I am. I keep trying to get everyone to add their charts to their signatures. (HINT, HINT!)

Here is a link to this month's strangeness:

My Ovulation Chart

Feel free to take a look. Looks weird to me. BTW I added in EWCM on CD15 but there was just a little in the morning; it dried up very quickly after that. And one teeny tiny spot of blood in that CM. What will be, will be :)


----------



## k4th

I love a good look at a chart fern!! :winkwink: I'd say your chart is right based on your symptoms. If you had a little ewcm that morning, plus a little blood, I'd say you ov'd that morning! And as your temps were much lower this month after your lap, but have now gone pretty high - I'm hoping you have excellent progesterone. 

Now I'll go back to "normal" stalking :haha:


----------



## Timetotry

Hi Fern! That's great that you ovulated! My fingers are crossed for you! 
We haven't gone on vacation, yet. We might not though. We really want to but are nervous to spend money when we might have to start spending our savings on iui. Just found out we would have to do an additional semen analysis that will cost a few hundred. 
Just waiting to ovulate again! Currently cd11, so 7 days to go! 
Pumped hubby full of vitamins that are supposed to help his swimmers, and I'm tracking my nutrition and trying to be more active.


----------



## Pinkee

:flower: Just popping in to say Hi! Watching you ladies.


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone 

Thanks for asking how I'm doing. 

I'm feeling pretty confused to be honest. Temp did a little drop yesterday but still way above cover line, and stayed about the same today. No BFP for me yet, but also no spotting or other signs of AF (I think I read a little too much into those cramps the other evening!) 

17Dpo now, going to wait a few days and see what happens, and test if AF still hasn't shown. Keeping positive until I'm confirmed out! 

Fern - I've got my fx for you! You've had a hell of a time recently, hope you get your (surprise) BFP this month!


----------



## lace&pearls

Aro - ohhhh that's interesting :) PMA! :thumbup:

Girly hope you got on OK at the doctor's. 

Thanks Pinkee :) hope you are getting on ok! x

Fern - glad to hear that it looks like you may have ovulated that's great! I see what you mean about the relief of not trying so hard. I think that's how I will hopefully feel in the months to come. At least this way your tww won't seem as long as normal :) 

I think I will probably cancel my HSG tbh. I was thinking the same - get it out of the way - but I think I would really regret it if I ovulated, missed the chance as can't DTD before the procedure and then after this month my cycles went all doo-lally again, my cycles were anywhere from 27 - 60 days before so I don't know if I was ovulating or anything. (This is an improvement on when I was ttc DD though as I had absolutely no periods at all for 10 months, until I was put on provera) I prob won't cancel it just yet just incase it turns out I don't O or something... :wacko:

Hope everyone is ok! x


----------



## Fern81

Pinkee - nice to hear from you and from your ticker I'm assuming all is well!

Lace&pearls - that actually sounds like a great idea. Keeping your options open. Hope you do ovulate and catch it so that you don't even have to go for the horrid hsg :hugs:

K4th - I don't think my progesterone levels are that high. Haven't had ANY progesterone symptoms the past 2 cycles with these low temps. _But to be honest the more I think about it, the more I don't mind a bfn for a few months yet... Sept-Nov are my busiest months at work since it is year-end exams. Seeing as I work for myself I won't be getting any maternity leave/pay during that time if I don't work, and that time is when I earn the most money; money that is supposed to carry me financially through the quiet months (Dec and Jan). _ DH's salary is not enough to carry both of us. TBH after this cycle I think I will actively prevent during Feb and March, and then start up the clomid again in April. (That also figured into our plan on taking a break). So all in all a bfn now will NOT be too heartbreaking! Sept is the last month that I would plan to have a baby... but having a Dec or next year Jan baby would actually be perfect.

Arohanui - Ohhhhhhh I'm chewing my nails with anticipation for your sake! Really really hope this is your bfp!!! :baby:

Timetotry - are you using opk's? I know a lot of ladies ovulate the same time each month even on clomid but my cycles have been all over the place. From 28ish to 35 and longer (all on clomid)! So I don't want to see you miss a bd day like I did last year when I had an unexpected ovulation during the "wrong" time of my cycle! That happened to be the ONLY time in the month when we didn't bd for a couple of days since my DH's best friend had passed away and we just weren't in the mood; also happened to be a textbook perfect O with progesterone of over 100..... Also, I think I have asked you before but I'm curious: which country are you from? Just because you said you wanted to go to the beach for holiday so I'm wondering if you are a fellow Southern Hemisphere girl :)

xx


----------



## Liovec

First cycle of clomid day 3 have all the charming side effects please tell me this is a good sign?? Ttc 18 months pcos x


----------



## Timetotry

Fern- yes I use opks, last 2 cycles I got positives on day 17 and had ov pains on day 18, changes in cm on day 19. I stopped temping since I don't get up the same time every day (shift work). 
Unfortunately I'm not in the southern hemisphere. I wish though! I'm in Canada. 'enjoying' a pile of snow today. I'm a beach girl though, love the sun and water. Usually quite a trek to get to the ocean! 

Liovec - what side effects are you having?


----------



## Arohanui

A little update - I'm out :cry: Woke up to a real drop in BBT and spotting, then AF arrived a few hours ago. Her arrival coincided with yet ANOTHER pregnancy announcement from a close friend. That makes six very close friends and family members all due in June or July. I'm really gutted today.:cry:


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui said:


> A little update - I'm out :cry: Woke up to a real drop in BBT and spotting, then AF arrived a few hours ago. Her arrival coincided with yet ANOTHER pregnancy announcement from a close friend. That makes six very close friends and family members all due in June or July. I'm really gutted today.:cry:

Aw I'm so sorry Arohanui. 
Announcements are so painful, especially at the same time as AF. 

Do you have more clomid cycles planned?


----------



## Arohanui

Thanks Timetotry.

I have one more clomid cycle left to try, and I have an appointment with my specialist in Feb to find out what we're moving on to next. I'm just feeling fed up and sorry for myself today!


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui said:


> Thanks Timetotry.
> 
> I have one more clomid cycle left to try, and I have an appointment with my specialist in Feb to find out what we're moving on to next. I'm just feeling fed up and sorry for myself today!

I'm so sorry :(! You have every right to feel sorry for yourself and you are WELCOME to rant or vent here!!

I know this probably won't make you feel better but at least you had a great lp. Hope that helps you get your bfp soon!


----------



## Liovec

Timetotry said:


> Fern- yes I use opks, last 2 cycles I got positives on day 17 and had ov pains on day 18, changes in cm on day 19. I stopped temping since I don't get up the same time every day (shift work).
> Unfortunately I'm not in the southern hemisphere. I wish though! I'm in Canada. 'enjoying' a pile of snow today. I'm a beach girl though, love the sun and water. Usually quite a trek to get to the ocean!
> 
> Liovec - what side effects are you having?

 hot flushes headache bad dreams fatique and can't sleep at night it sucks! X


----------



## jaybee927

Liovec- I just noticed about your symptoms with the hot flashes and not being able to sleep! Last night I took my first dose of clomid 50mg and I woke up with a really bad hot flash and was sweating so much! I also had nightmares the whole night about having even worse symptoms and I was not able to stay asleep and I couldn't tell if it was reality or just a dream!:wacko: When I woke up this morning I feel okay just tired no more hot flashes.


----------



## Liovec

jaybee927 said:


> Liovec- I just noticed about your symptoms with the hot flashes and not being able to sleep! Last night I took my first dose of clomid 50mg and I woke up with a really bad hot flash and was sweating so much! I also had nightmares the whole night about having even worse symptoms and I was not able to stay asleep and I couldn't tell if it was reality or just a dream!:wacko: When I woke up this morning I feel okay just tired no more hot flashes.

 we are in exactly the same boat! So nice to have somebody know exactly what your going through the day times aren't too bad just tired from no sleep and a constant headache but nights are when the flushes and everything else happens do u take your tablets in the day or evening? X


----------



## jaybee927

Liovec said:


> jaybee927 said:
> 
> 
> Liovec- I just noticed about your symptoms with the hot flashes and not being able to sleep! Last night I took my first dose of clomid 50mg and I woke up with a really bad hot flash and was sweating so much! I also had nightmares the whole night about having even worse symptoms and I was not able to stay asleep and I couldn't tell if it was reality or just a dream!:wacko: When I woke up this morning I feel okay just tired no more hot flashes.
> 
> we are in exactly the same boat! So nice to have somebody know exactly what your going through the day times aren't too bad just tired from no sleep and a constant headache but nights are when the flushes and everything else happens do u take your tablets in the day or evening? XClick to expand...

Yes! I was searching everywhere to see if this was a common side effect!! I took my dose last night at 10pm because I was a little nervous. My OB told me to take it before bedtime because it causes headaches. What time do you take yours? I almost just want to go home after work and take a nap! And I am trying not to have any caffeine so it is really hard to be at work :sleep:


----------



## Liovec

Liovec said:


> jaybee927 said:
> 
> 
> Liovec- I just noticed about your symptoms with the hot flashes and not being able to sleep! Last night I took my first dose of clomid 50mg and I woke up with a really bad hot flash and was sweating so much! I also had nightmares the whole night about having even worse symptoms and I was not able to stay asleep and I couldn't tell if it was reality or just a dream!:wacko: When I woke up this morning I feel okay just tired no more hot flashes.
> 
> we are in exactly the same boat! So nice to have somebody know exactly what your going through the day times aren't too bad just tired from no sleep and a constant headache but nights are when the flushes and everything else happens do u take your tablets in the day or evening? XClick to expand...

Sorry just seen u take yours in the evening perhaps that's why the hot flushes are happening in the evening maybe we should try morning although are you allowed to change the times u take them? X


----------



## Liovec

jaybee927 said:


> Liovec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaybee927 said:
> 
> 
> Liovec- I just noticed about your symptoms with the hot flashes and not being able to sleep! Last night I took my first dose of clomid 50mg and I woke up with a really bad hot flash and was sweating so much! I also had nightmares the whole night about having even worse symptoms and I was not able to stay asleep and I couldn't tell if it was reality or just a dream!:wacko: When I woke up this morning I feel okay just tired no more hot flashes.
> 
> we are in exactly the same boat! So nice to have somebody know exactly what your going through the day times aren't too bad just tired from no sleep and a constant headache but nights are when the flushes and everything else happens do u take your tablets in the day or evening? XClick to expand...
> 
> Yes! I was searching everywhere to see if this was a common side effect!! I took my dose last night at 10pm because I was a little nervous. My OB told me to take it before bedtime because it causes headaches. What time do you take yours? I almost just want to go home after work and take a nap! And I am trying not to have any caffeine so it is really hard to be at work :sleep:Click to expand...

Took mine about 10pm too yes I gave up caffiene s few years ago and was ok but have missed it these last few days lol


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls I got some good news today I wanted to share as I can't share it with hubby yet. I had an appointment with consultant today and she said try another 3/4 cycles of clomid but she wants me back in about 4-6 months (more like 6/7 knowing them with appointments though) and we will discuss refferal for IVF. She said IUI would be a waste of my time and money. On the NhS different regions have different criteria etc for IVF and my area you have to be 30-39 or something. I am 28 now so dread having to wait. But today she said as my hubby is army we fall under a different category and technically we qualify now whoop whoop. So I can get 3 cycles on the NHS. Such great news. We are going to try another clomid cycle in May, then June and then July though and pray that works. But if not hopefully come August we will at least be on the IVF waiting list. Feeling more positive with it all that is for sure x


----------



## jaybee927

Liovec- I don't really know if we have to take it the same time every day. I just assumed that would be better. I was trying to research it but didn't find anything. I might try taking it at night again and see how I feel and then email my OB if I can change times.

Does anyone know if you need to take clomid at the same time each day?


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Jaybee and Liovec,

You do need to take them roughly the same time every day, so if you started at 10pm you'll need to stick to it for this cycle! 

Just for information, I took my first cycle in the mornings and experienced exactly what you are talking about with the hot flushes, night sweats and weird dreams! I also had terrible cramping throughout the evening and into the early hours of the morning. My side effects were terrible with my first cycle! I decided to take my second cycle at night instead and I've found my side effects are no where near as bad in terms of pain (cramping/headaches etc.) and no nausea this time... but the hot flushes at night were the same regardless of what time I took the clomid!


----------



## Liovec

Arohanui said:


> Hi Jaybee and Liovec,
> 
> You do need to take them roughly the same time every day, so if you started at 10pm you'll need to stick to it for this cycle!
> 
> Just for information, I took my first cycle in the mornings and experienced exactly what you are talking about with the hot flushes, night sweats and weird dreams! I also had terrible cramping throughout the evening and into the early hours of the morning. My side effects were terrible with my first cycle! I decided to take my second cycle at night instead and I've found my side effects are no where near as bad in terms of pain (cramping/headaches etc.) and no nausea this time... but the hot flushes at night were the same regardless of what time I took the clomid!

thanks so much for the info I will just stick to taking them of an evening then hopefully I get pregnsnt this month so I don't have to take them again lol x


----------



## Fern81

Girly - that is AWESOME news!!! It's great that you have that option and so much hope for this year! Can't wait for May :)

Liovec and Jaybee - yep I agree with Arohanui, you have to take it at the same time of day (as close to the same hour even, as possible), for a specific cycle. This is so that a constant level of the drug is maintained in your blood. GL ladies! I found taking them at night I still had hot flashes and sometimes insomnia/headaches, but that it minimized my daytime side effects.

*TMI alert*!!! Weird discharge this morning... what looks like dark orange or bright red mixed in with CM. Have had a horrible yeast infection since Sunday which I'm treating with clotrimazole cream but it won't let up... Is it possibly from that? Has anyone else experienced orange/red discharge with a hectic yeast infection before? Surely it's too early for implantation spotting or (Please, no), early AF! I would really like to have a decent LP.... Please set my mind at ease :). Currently 6dpo. xxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Aro - I'm so sorry :hugs: it sucks that it's been timed with another announcement (know what you mean I know a lot of people who have either had a baby in 2014 or having one early 2015) as Fern said, your LP was very good, I hope that's somewhat of a positive out of bad circumstances :( 

Girly - that's brilliant news about the IVF, and totally fair in my opinion :) you and your husband sacrifice a lot for the benefit of other people it's only fair that you should get some extra benefits like this - what a brilliant idea :) 

Fern - I'm no expert on yeast infections but I would imagine that would probably be the cause as they say dodgy discharge is one of the first signs isn't it? plus the creams and stuff probably contribute xx


----------



## Fern81

Well it has stopped... just tiny streaks of light red mixed in with everything else when I wiped this morning. Pharmacist gave me some kick-ass female probiotics which should help kick the stupid infection. In the meantime the spots of blood or whatever are gone and I'm relieved; surely then something very bad is not going on. 

Thanks lace&pearls for the advice. I'm also no expert; hardly ever get it and have never had this morning's problem! Anyhow hope your cycle is going great!!


----------



## Liovec

My symptoms have been alot milder today thankfully take my last one tonight so excited to start trying again so hoping this is my month x


----------



## Timetotry

Mrsmcurdy- how's your cycle going so far? I forgot what Cd I was yesterday and panicked for a minute hahaha. We have doctors orders to bd on days 15, 17, 19, 21. The last 2 cycles I ovulated on day 18 so we might shift our bd dates up a day or add an extra one in there on o day. Which do you think is the better 'action' plan?


----------



## Timetotry

Liovec said:


> My symptoms have been alot milder today thankfully take my last one tonight so excited to start trying again so hoping this is my month x

That's great! Is your head still hurting at all? 
I take mine in the morning so maybe that's why my night sweats weren't too bad.


----------



## Liovec

Timetotry said:


> Liovec said:
> 
> 
> My symptoms have been alot milder today thankfully take my last one tonight so excited to start trying again so hoping this is my month x
> 
> That's great! Is your head still hurting at all?
> I take mine in the morning so maybe that's why my night sweats weren't too bad.Click to expand...

Yes but mildly I'm very happy to say lol I've been trying for a year and a half but forbid my self to get excited after month 3 cos it was too heartbreaking but I can now get excited again x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Timetotry said:


> Mrsmcurdy- how's your cycle going so far? I forgot what Cd I was yesterday and panicked for a minute hahaha. We have doctors orders to bd on days 15, 17, 19, 21. The last 2 cycles I ovulated on day 18 so we might shift our bd dates up a day or add an extra one in there on o day. Which do you think is the better 'action' plan?

Hey timetotry- I'm on cd 10 and totally skipped thinking about my cycle for a couple days because I'm visiting my mom in New Mexico right now. I ovulated on cd 18 last time too and we just added an extra day between just to make sure but I also didn't get a bfp so maybe that wasn't best, I don't know. I'm back with hubby on cd 13 so we'll probly just start bding from there, on. Also start opks then and religiously temping again since I've slacked the last 3 mornings.


----------



## Liovec

Hi everyone I finished clomid yesterday and have been having hip pain and some mild Af like pains today is this normal? X also I have pcos so will opks work with me? X


----------



## Pinkee

I have pcos and opk did work for me, :)


----------



## Liovec

Pinkee said:


> I have pcos and opk did work for me, :)

Ok cool I will pick some up tonight then did u have any af like cramps and hip pain when you finished your clomid? The hip pain is on my left side alone? X


----------



## Fern81

Liovec - I usually get cramps around where my ovaries are, all the way from about my 4th pill up to O. If you talk about the hip pain; is it on the inside of the hip near your ovaries? Hope it's all good and just everything working as it's supposed to!

My temps are rising so I'm cautiously happy about that. But just the fact that I don't mind a bfn now makes the tww soooo much easier. GL to all you ladies who are feeling under pressure!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Liovec

Fern81 said:


> Liovec - I usually get cramps around where my ovaries are, all the way from about my 4th pill up to O. If you talk about the hip pain; is it on the inside of the hip near your ovaries? Hope it's all good and just everything working as it's supposed to!
> 
> My temps are rising so I'm cautiously happy about that. But just the fact that I don't mind a bfn now makes the tww soooo much easier. GL to all you ladies who are feeling under pressure!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh I really hope it is working the hip pain is in my outer hip if that makes sense lol I Am also having stronger left hand side pain tonight.matbe ovary located in not sure as I don't know what ovulation feels like as I dint ovulate on my own??? I understand what you mean we had two months off over Christmas time and it was such a relief but now I'm on the clomid im desperate for my bfp x


----------



## SarahLou372

So last night ladies I took a htp at CD 28 Using the cheapie ones, and this is what I got what do you ladies think? :shrug:

This morning I took a clearblue plus and it was :bfn:

I've uploaded both images for you too see im so confused as to what's happening :shrug::cry:
 



Attached Files:







10404869_778673632180278_2385783175900972813_n.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7









10917360_778698842177757_8476841477783151200_n.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 6









10928184_778673728846935_3677912575735706582_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4









10363812_778870168827291_4498136344383125563_n.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Arohanui

Starting Clomid round 3 today. Here we go again...


----------



## k4th

SarahLou372 said:


> So last night ladies I took a htp at CD 28 Using the cheapie ones, and this is what I got what do you ladies think? :shrug:
> 
> This morning I took a clearblue plus and it was :bfn:
> 
> I've uploaded both images for you too see im so confused as to what's happening :shrug::cry:

I can see a clear line on the cheapie hun. If you look at the back of the pack it will tell you what mlu the test detects. Compare that to clear blue - it might be more sensitive. Did you take all the photos in the timeframe?? What dpo are you?

Personally I'd go out & but a first response. Expensive but the best test IMO. My positive was a frer, 12dpo and came up clearly in seconds. Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## lace&pearls

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmcurdy- how's your cycle going so far? I forgot what Cd I was yesterday and panicked for a minute hahaha. We have doctors orders to bd on days 15, 17, 19, 21. The last 2 cycles I ovulated on day 18 so we might shift our bd dates up a day or add an extra one in there on o day. Which do you think is the better 'action' plan?
> 
> Hey timetotry- I'm on cd 10 and totally skipped thinking about my cycle for a couple days because I'm visiting my mom in New Mexico right now. I ovulated on cd 18 last time too and we just added an extra day between just to make sure but I also didn't get a bfp so maybe that wasn't best, I don't know. I'm back with hubby on cd 13 so we'll probly just start bding from there, on. Also start opks then and religiously temping again since I've slacked the last 3 mornings.Click to expand...

 I will be interested to know what you guys plan as last 3 cycles according to FF I have O'd on cd 18 too :thumbup: (although I thought it was cd 19 tbh) Good Luck! x

:dust:


----------



## SarahLou372

Im not sure what dpo I am we went more relaxed this month and just bed every other night that's all. Im CD 30 right now and went out today and brought a superdrugs own make which was recommended to me and this is my result what do you think? 

All pics I've taken are just after testing
 



Attached Files:







10312540_779411688773139_5373634723647035995_n.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3









10898252_779427318771576_1402435249736484419_n.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2









10915283_779444102103231_3948846359061705096_n.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 4









10933837_779411725439802_2439104151468627963_n.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lace&pearls

SarahLou372 said:


> Im not sure what dpo I am we went more relaxed this month and just bed every other night that's all. Im CD 30 right now and went out today and brought a superdrugs own make which was recommended to me and this is my result what do you think?
> 
> All pics I've taken are just after testing

ah Sarah that's a bfp!!!! :hugs: :happydance: congratulations!!!! 

I used the superdrug tests myself with Dd they are very good I would recommend them xxx (and not expensive)


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you :flower:

Do the lines look thick enough and in the right place..

I never thought this would happen to me with pcos :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

I feel sick and have funny cramps though :(


----------



## lace&pearls

to me they look like perfect lines - nice and pink! xxx I am so pleased for you! :hugs:

I had cramps when I was pregnant with DD, especially once I found out I was pregnant, I guess you are more in tune with your body then xxx I think it is quite common, stretching uterus etc. x


----------



## SarahLou372

Im just nervous right now :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Fern81

Wow congrats Sarahlou! !! Wishing you a h&h 9 months!!!


----------



## SarahLou372

Thank you so much ladies :hugs:

Im still in shock it don't feel real yet.... I feel like its all a dream still :cry: Happy crying


----------



## k4th

Congrats sarahlou :happydance: great news - so pleased for you!!!


----------



## Timetotry

lace&pearls said:


> MrsMcCurdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmcurdy- how's your cycle going so far? I forgot what Cd I was yesterday and panicked for a minute hahaha. We have doctors orders to bd on days 15, 17, 19, 21. The last 2 cycles I ovulated on day 18 so we might shift our bd dates up a day or add an extra one in there on o day. Which do you think is the better 'action' plan?
> 
> Hey timetotry- I'm on cd 10 and totally skipped thinking about my cycle for a couple days because I'm visiting my mom in New Mexico right now. I ovulated on cd 18 last time too and we just added an extra day between just to make sure but I also didn't get a bfp so maybe that wasn't best, I don't know. I'm back with hubby on cd 13 so we'll probly just start bding from there, on. Also start opks then and religiously temping again since I've slacked the last 3 mornings.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be interested to know what you guys plan as last 3 cycles according to FF I have O'd on cd 18 too :thumbup: (although I thought it was cd 19 tbh) Good Luck! x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I'm Cd 15.
So I think we decided instead of 15, 17,19, 21, we are going to do 15, 17, 18 and 19. It's so wierd having specific days assigned by our doctor!


----------



## SarahLou372

So went out to buy another brand of test to day... and what do you ladies think :bfp: again there is a faint line there?
 



Attached Files:







10923529_779785635402411_3365503336034815972_n.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Fern81

Sarahlou - I still think positive. If I were you I would have a blood test done to check hsg levels as well :).

Ladies waiting to O - all the best for the next week! Hope it happens soon, then we can have another few bfps before the end of Jan!

AFM - we went to visit my brother-in-law for the weekend, it was his daughter's 2nd birthday. She is such a darling, so enjoyed playing with her. Spending time with all those kiddies intensified my yearning sooooo much again. And, I think, for my hubby as well. He kept asking if my temps are still up lol. Well if it is still up on Friday then I might test but otherwise I will just wait for temp drop and AF; which has at least been coming on like clockwork 13/14 dpo. No guessing involved there! 

How is everyone else? Nimbec let us know how you are experiencing the IVF meds etc! xx


----------



## SarahLou372

Going to ring my doctor and fertility clinic first thing in morning :flower:

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Timetotry

Did any of you notice changes in your opks when you went on clomid? 

During my natural cycles I just to have a faint test line through most of the first couple weeks, then the 2 days before it went positive, it would start to get darker and built up to positive. 

The last couple cycles on clomid, I barely have a test line at all. It's pretty much not existent. And then I would get a very strong positive out of no where. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to update you ladies, these are the test I did today :happydance::flower:
 



Attached Files:







10906227_780249835355991_6198689443903226277_n.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









10906138_780249872022654_9125458556489043759_n.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats Sarah!!!!! So happy to another bfp on here!!! Need a few more on here!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Timetotry said:


> lace&pearls said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMcCurdy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> Mrsmcurdy- how's your cycle going so far? I forgot what Cd I was yesterday and panicked for a minute hahaha. We have doctors orders to bd on days 15, 17, 19, 21. The last 2 cycles I ovulated on day 18 so we might shift our bd dates up a day or add an extra one in there on o day. Which do you think is the better 'action' plan?
> 
> Hey timetotry- I'm on cd 10 and totally skipped thinking about my cycle for a couple days because I'm visiting my mom in New Mexico right now. I ovulated on cd 18 last time too and we just added an extra day between just to make sure but I also didn't get a bfp so maybe that wasn't best, I don't know. I'm back with hubby on cd 13 so we'll probly just start bding from there, on. Also start opks then and religiously temping again since I've slacked the last 3 mornings.Click to expand...
> 
> I will be interested to know what you guys plan as last 3 cycles according to FF I have O'd on cd 18 too :thumbup: (although I thought it was cd 19 tbh) Good Luck! x
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Cd 15.
> So I think we decided instead of 15, 17,19, 21, we are going to do 15, 17, 18 and 19. It's so wierd having specific days assigned by our doctor!Click to expand...

Well we managed to bd on cd 11 and 13 so far which I'm glad bc I don't want to miss o since I haven't been doing so great at temping and no opks yet. I really hope I'm not missing my chance. But I guess as long as we bd every other day it doesn't matter too much. Seems odd that your doc would 'assign' days but that's what we pay them for I guess :)


----------



## Timetotry

So the last 2 cycles (clomid cycles ) I had my strong positive opk on Cd 17, ov on cd18.
Today is Cd 17 and my opk is not even close to positive. The test line it barely there. 

I hope I ovulate! This is our last chance for clomid!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I hope you do too, timetotry! But you still have a few more days I would think. Waiting sucks though...


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Timetotry - I've just had 1 positive OPK, ever. So unfortunately I can't help you with the progression; but that 1 time was on clomid and I had just 1 positive test. The next day it was fading again. I tested at the wrong time of my cycle every cycle after that 1 +, simply because I ovulated on different days every single time. Didn't even test this time. So if you can use cheap tests just keep on going!! Don't give up. Clomid has made MANY of us ovulate late. I really hope that you do ovulate soon! Have you noticed any changes in CM?

MrsMcCurdy - good job on all the bding! EOD can't miss your fertile period :).

AFM - don't know if I'm excited, nervous or not waiting for AF to show up. TBH I don't feel pregnant at ALL, barely any progesterone symptoms so I believe that I'm not. Some hope was flickering earlier this tww when I thought I might have had implantation spotting, but nah, hopes have died down! I have another goal in mind though; after AF starts I'm going to start doing some serious high-intensity exercising and dieting again! Want to get thin and fit again :). And looking forward to a proper break from clomid. But I will keep everyone updated!

How is everyone else? 2015 treating you well so far?


----------



## Liovec

Still having hot flushes exhaustion insomnia and headaches and I took my last pill 5 days ago! This sucks! When does it end? I feel like if this lasts all month I'm Gona have to do one month on one month off I literally am a zombie! X


----------



## Pinkee

Time- That's exactly What my opks did. I must have used them 8 months and they never showed up anywhere close to a dark line until my positive. 

Fern - when are you going to test?


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks Ladies! 
I've been monitoring cm and it's somewhere between watery and ewcm. It's hard to tell since I think the clomid has decreased the amount of cm for me. 
We use preseed but are almost out! I don't know of I want to bother buying more since iui is next.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Pinkee - almost 12 weeks! Can't believe your first trimester is almost over! 
I won't be testing. 12 dpo today. My temps have been plummeting down the past 2 days, still above the coverline BUT the coverline is ridiculously low (had a very slow rise). So the fact that the temp is still above the coverline means nothing to me. I'm expecting AF tomorrow or the day after. Have started cramping as well. The only way I will test is if my temps go back up, and stay up until _AFTER_ AF was supposed to show! I dunno; looking at a bfn is waaayyyyyy worse for me than simply waiting for temp drop and AF. :) Thanks for asking!

Timetotry - well that sounds good regarding the cm at least. Have you tried evening primrose oil? I know it works wonders for some ladies, it's helped me get loads of ewcm where I had none before! GL hun I really hope it happens soon.

Liovec - clomid side effects are nasty. Hope they disappear soon hun!! I get them right throughout my cycle (after O I still feel dizzy and too hot to sleep at night) BUT I tell myself it's a small price to pay for actually ovulating. x:hugs:

Where is everyone else at in their cycles?:flower:


----------



## Liovec

Fern81 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Pinkee - almost 12 weeks! Can't believe your first trimester is almost over!
> I won't be testing. 12 dpo today. My temps have been plummeting down the past 2 days, still above the coverline BUT the coverline is ridiculously low (had a very slow rise). So the fact that the temp is still above the coverline means nothing to me. I'm expecting AF tomorrow or the day after. Have started cramping as well. The only way I will test is if my temps go back up, and stay up until _AFTER_ AF was supposed to show! I dunno; looking at a bfn is waaayyyyyy worse for me than simply waiting for temp drop and AF. :) Thanks for asking!
> 
> Timetotry - well that sounds good regarding the cm at least. Have you tried evening primrose oil? I know it works wonders for some ladies, it's helped me get loads of ewcm where I had none before! GL hun I really hope it happens soon.
> 
> Liovec - clomid side effects are nasty. Hope they disappear soon hun!! I get them right throughout my cycle (after O I still feel dizzy and too hot to sleep at night) BUT I tell myself it's a small price to pay for actually ovulating. x:hugs:
> 
> Where is everyone else at in their cycles?:flower:

Thank you fern81 I don't want to jinx myself but today I feel great side effect free!!! I just wana dance around the house lol yes I agree as much as I hated being on clomid if it works i would feel like that every day if I had to I have my blood test in 9 days so will know then fingers crossed! So exciting but nerve racking x


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone, 

Yesterday was our wedding anniversary, which marks 3years of TTC, so we decided to go away and spend the night in a hotel, relaxed in the spa and had a lovely meal. It was nice to forget about everything for a night.

Only CD7 for me, so nothing interesting happening with me! I'm taking evening primrose oil (1000mg) this cycle to see if it will make a difference to CM. I know I need to change to something else when at O. Is it flaxseed/Omega 3 that I need to switch to? Just want to make sure I'm taking the right things!

Liovec - clomid made me O really late on my first round, so if your CD21 bloods don't show O, don't be disheartened. Book another test for a week later. 

Fern - sorry to hear about your temp drops. I'm the same when it comes to testing. Much harder for me to see a BFN than Temp drops and spotting.

Timetotry - fx for O!


----------



## Pinkee

Aro - I took fish oil for my omega 3, just the gel caps.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Aro- I just take flaxseed oil all the time. It helps with cm and has omegas 3,6 and 9. And you don't have to worry about switching back and forth.


----------



## Liovec

Arohanui said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Yesterday was our wedding anniversary, which marks 3years of TTC, so we decided to go away and spend the night in a hotel, relaxed in the spa and had a lovely meal. It was nice to forget about everything for a night.
> 
> Only CD7 for me, so nothing interesting happening with me! I'm taking evening primrose oil (1000mg) this cycle to see if it will make a difference to CM. I know I need to change to something else when at O. Is it flaxseed/Omega 3 that I need to switch to? Just want to make sure I'm taking the right things!
> 
> Liovec - clomid made me O really late on my first round, so if your CD21 bloods don't show O, don't be disheartened. Book another test for a week later.
> 
> Fern - sorry to hear about your temp drops. I'm the same when it comes to testing. Much harder for me to see a BFN than Temp drops and spotting.
> 
> Timetotry - fx for O!

Thank you for that information that's something I wouldn't have thought of thank u x


----------



## jaybee927

Hey everyone! I am on CD 13. I had a lot of ovulation symptoms on CD 11-12. I was having cramps and I could feel my right side cramps. I had really super watery CM and we BD for two days in a row! 

I got what I looked like a positive OPK on CD11. Can you ladies look and tell me what you think? Sorry about the fuzz lol. *I am sorry I didn't make the images smaller I am at work. Let me know if I need to remove them.*
CD11

https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k133/jessbear3291/225DCD6D-7A48-4186-B41E-2CC34B6762A0_zpskudfqjeo.jpg
closer..
https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k133/jessbear3291/F5FF75F8-51D4-4F2B-89FB-66B743761FAE_zps3l7nyc0o.jpg


Yesterday CD 12
https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k133/jessbear3291/6D188C9B-4466-487D-9731-69CBE67A4386_zpsehz1mb92.jpg

Today CD 13
https://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k133/jessbear3291/521AC82C-E7D9-4D8A-A08C-6287C1CE3729_zpspvs99nct.jpg


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies! 
Fern- I haven't tried Epo. Maybe if we get a next time I will! 
I checked my cervix and it's high, soft and very open. Cm is watery/sticky/stretchy. So I don't think I o'd yet! Which is a good thing because hubby has been sick so we missed a couple of our assigned days. Oops! 

Jaybee- I'd call day 11 positive! It looks like it's fading a bit in the other two. GL! 

I have a preseed question! 
How do you personally use it? Do you follow the instructions and use the applicator? How much do you use? 
We usually just use it like a normal lube, but since I feel exceptionally drier this cycle. I was thinking about using the applicator but not sure how much to use!


----------



## Minnie00

I have had 2 friends announce pregnancies in the past couple of weeks so I have been pretty down. My doctor wants me to do another round of 50mg clomid before uping my dosage. This time around I am going back to accupuncture. So hopefully between the two I will FINALAY ovulate. 

I was wondering if anyone has had success ovulating on 50 mg after the first round not O'ing?

Thanks


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry - get bding hun!!! Those sound like good signs! Hope your hubby feels up to it. As for the preseed; if needed I insert just a small amount with the applicator, right by my cervix, before we even start foreplay. I find that a whole applicator full is way too much. Also if you wait too long with it inside, then it can become runny and irritating due to body heat (or it's just too hot here in RSA atm!!). We also use a small amount just as external lubricant. Haha all that feels like way tmi. :blush:

Jaybee - I agree with timetotry! CD11 looks like a +. So you probably ovulated on CD12 or 13? Are you taking your temperature and/or checking CM at all?

Arohanui - congrats on your wedding anniversary :). I'm so glad you had a nice time. We all need those special moments because ttc (esp LTTTC!) can leach some of the romance out of a relationship. Hun I use EPO until O date. But it can cause uterine contractions so no EPO after O. I also take fish oil capsules all through the month as a source of Omega 3 (NOT fish _liver_ oil. The liver stores the most mercury). Our pharmacists (where I live) recommend not taking an extra omega 6 supplement, since we already get so much of that in our diets. 

Minnie - I know we can all relate. :growlmad:. Life just feels so unfair sometimes. Well I apparently didn't O on 50mg and then just kind of decided by myself to up the dose to 100mg as I couldn't get hold of my dr! Hoping that acupuncture will help for you though!:flower:

How is everyone else doing?

AFM - 13 dpo. Temp has dropped a bit this morning again. I had the worst cramps last night and thought for sure I would wake up to AF. The cramps are gone however (for now!), haven't started spotting, nothing. Hm. By this time I should be spotting or having AF already. DH wants me to test tomorrow morning... eeekkkk I don't want to! Maybe the b6 that I've taken has just given me a nice long LP, will be happy with that as well! I'm adding a link to my chart if anyone wants to have a look. I still think my temps are too low for me to be pregs though. 

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## k4th

Fern - "low" temps are relative to pre-ov temps. So I wouldn't class yours as low because pre-ov they were _really_ much lower. The temp shift is what matters - not what the actual numbers are. It could well be the b6 lengthening your lp. But... I had cramps before both of my bfp's. They are not uncommon in early pregnancy!! Keeping everything crossed for you hun & will be stalking you until you know :)

:hugs: to eveyone else. Hope we have some more bfp's on this thread very soon! Good luck :flower:


----------



## dojenstein

Hi ladies. Hope I'm not intruding on your thread. Been TTC for over a year. I'm actually in the RE's waiting room right now to talk next steps. Which is pretty much going to be Clomid and IUI. I'm partly nervous, excited and scared. I guess I don't know what to expect and I don't want to get my hopes up too high. I'm also afraid Clomid is going to turn me into a raving psycho. I've heard some stories.

Well I just wanted to say hi and hopefully I'll be in "the club" soon. AF is due tomorrow so I hope we start right away. Wish me luck!


----------



## Timetotry

Wohoo! Pos opk this morning, tested early because of work. 
But of course it's when hubby and I start working opposite shifts! Gah! Oh and I'm having metformin side effects! Boo!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yay for positive opk timetotry!!
Fern, I agree with what k4th said. 
Afm I'm getting sick(again!). I've never been sick this many times in one season! Grr


----------



## lace&pearls

Just a quick question (sorry I will post a proper reply once I have finished cooking :) ) 
has anyone had this happen with OPKs? every single test I have done has had a really skinny line on the test line, butit has been getting darker and darker and eventually was darker than the control line - can I take this as a +? 

https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/Emmachick88/32319070-936B-4889-A901-DEF055F5B07D_zpsvhi2333r.png


----------



## k4th

lace&pearls said:


> Just a quick question (sorry I will post a proper reply once I have finished cooking :) )
> has anyone had this happen with OPKs? every single test I have done has had a really skinny line on the test line, butit has been getting darker and darker and eventually was darker than the control line - can I take this as a +?
> 
> https://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b389/Emmachick88/32319070-936B-4889-A901-DEF055F5B07D_zpsvhi2333r.png

Yes that's a positive!! :happydance: my internet cheapies did that all the time!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yep, mine too. Some packs of them were worse than the others but happened a lot.


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank You both! that makes me feel a lot better :) 

k4th I just had a quick look back over pages but couldn't see - did I miss it? - did you say about how your scan went? :) 

fern - fingers crossed and thinking of you! x

dojenstein - welcome! how did your appointment go? x


----------



## k4th

lace&pearls said:


> Thank You both! that makes me feel a lot better :)
> 
> k4th I just had a quick look back over pages but couldn't see - did I miss it? - did you say about how your scan went? :)
> 
> fern - fingers crossed and thinking of you! x
> 
> dojenstein - welcome! how did your appointment go? x

No you didn't miss it - I saw a couple of people on here having a rough day or two & thought I'd wait. Scan went well thanks. Followed by two days of unexplained spotting. So baby seems well but I'm still anxious. Pah!


----------



## Timetotry

My tests do that too! 
I'd post my pic from today but don't know how! 
I'd call it a positive too! 

My friend shared this blog post on facebook. I thought it was good and you ladies would appreciate it.
https://blitheblog.com/i-could-have-a-baby-but-she-could-not/ I wish I had to guts to share it with everyone on facebook but don't feel comfortable telling people who I don't know that well!


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry said:


> My tests do that too!
> I'd post my pic from today but don't know how!
> I'd call it a positive too!
> 
> My friend shared this blog post. I thought it was good and you ladies would appreciate it.
> https://blitheblog.com/i-could-have-a-baby-but-she-could-not/ I wish I had to guts to share it with everyone on facebook but don't feel comfortable telling people who I don't know that well!

Thank you so much for sharing. That was one of the most beautiful things I have ever read. Hugs to you!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Timetotry said:


> My tests do that too!
> I'd post my pic from today but don't know how!
> I'd call it a positive too!
> 
> My friend shared this blog post. I thought it was good and you ladies would appreciate it.
> https://blitheblog.com/i-could-have-a-baby-but-she-could-not/ I wish I had to guts to share it with everyone on facebook but don't feel comfortable telling people who I don't know that well!

Thank you, thank you, thank you to you and your friend for posting this. Those feelings rushing inside me as I read it made me feel like all the pain and disappointment over the last year and a half wasn't unappreciated and that I'm not totally a bad person for not being totally thrilled for my SIL being 21 weeks with her baby boy... Sometimes it just hurts too much.... 
Love you girls! You are strong and wonderful mommies-to-be! :) ;)


----------



## Timetotry

My friend, who found the blog, also went through infertility and was successful with clomid. It's so nice having the support of someone that's been through it, and all of you! 

I loved that article because it was refreshing to hear someone who never had to try to get pregnant understand a bit of what other women go through and feel. And it was also nice of the author to advocate for us!


----------



## Fern81

Welcome dojenstein!

Glad your scan went well K4th :). Are you guys going to find out the gender? i'm so happy you and LO are still doing fine!

14dpo BFN for me this morning with an early test. My temps are weird. I have never had such a slow rise before and now for this super slow descent? Haha oh the things our bodies do to us! Still no AF though and no proper spotting (only slightly blood-tinged cm when I check, since yesterday. Nothing when I wipe. But I count anything blood-related as spotting). So that is something to say for the B6, I'm happy with a LP that's 13-14 days. Now I just want AF to start so she can be on her way when I start working again on Monday! 

Well since we can't get pregnant, and I'm earning a bit more money this year, we decided to maybe go travelling. Went to the travel agent yesterday and asked for some packages to the Far East, to South America and Europe. Exciting! Will probably have to scrape and save but hey, it's not as if we have the expenses of pregnancy and having a child. If we can't have kids we WILL still have a good life in the small AND big things. And as soon as the first (worst) 2 days of AF is over I'm going to start exercising and dieting like a maniac again. That is at least something I have control over! Not sad today; the mind shift away from ttc and focussing more on what we DO have over the past few months has helped a lot! :thumbup:

I will however keep the rest of you ladies in my prayers. And not just that you all may conceive when the time is right; but also that you may find peace in this difficult process.:flower:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/531089/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart (For science.....:haha:)


----------



## Fern81

PS Lace& pearls I love your profile pic. I remember you saying you and your sister are also very close. I cried so much at the end of that movie!!! How is your cycle going? O yet?


----------



## Liovec

Fern81 you are right nice to hear you so positive Made ME smile also does anyone clear this up for me last night before bed I had a pain in my lower right stomach felt like wen I moved there was a obstruction there of some and some sort of tugging pain I still have this today but milder I'm due to ovulate tomoro so it couldn't be ovulation could it I don't know what ovulation feels like as I don't ovulation? X


----------



## lace&pearls

ah k4th you are such a sweet sensitive soul x how are you doing now? will they give you extra scans cause of the spotting? (did you mention that you had it with your 1st pregnancy or did I imagine that?) 

Fern you are so right to be positive x I think sometimes we have to relax and take a breather, the stress of ltttc must take it's toll on our physical and mental well being. Travelling sounds amazing x 
ah thank you I like frozen :D I'm not sure but I think I may have o'd cd 19, I'm cd 21 now I just had my blood test done. I'm not sure if we dtd enough but if I ovulated at all I will be quite chuffed. (As I'm not on clomid this round) 

Liovec could possibly be ovulation pains? but I'm not sure tbh .. when I have o'd on clomid I get quite sharp ovulation pains and also very bloated / trapped wind kinda pains. I think everyone is different - but it is a bit coincidental you are due to ovulate soon :)


----------



## k4th

Fern - so wonderful to be planning some amazing adventures!! You will have such a fantastic time!! Sorry about the bfn :hugs: but really happy you are in a good place. Still chart stalking though :winkwink:

Lace&pearls - no I didn't have any spotting with dd. This is all a bit new to me. Am seeing a specialist next week. I have had extra scans - 5 in total now :)

Liovec - my ov pain was always a sharp pinch. I felt it building the way you describe just once. Good luck :)


----------



## Liovec

k4th said:


> Fern - so wonderful to be planning some amazing adventures!! You will have such a fantastic time!! Sorry about the bfn :hugs: but really happy you are in a good place. Still chart stalking though :winkwink:
> 
> Lace&pearls - no I didn't have any spotting with dd. This is all a bit new to me. Am seeing a specialist next week. I have had extra scans - 5 in total now :)
> 
> Liovec - my ov pain was always a sharp pinch. I felt it building the way you describe just once. Good luck :)

Ohhhhhhhh I'm all excited now! X &#128515;


----------



## jaybee927

Fern81 said:


> Timetotry - get bding hun!!! Those sound like good signs! Hope your hubby feels up to it. As for the preseed; if needed I insert just a small amount with the applicator, right by my cervix, before we even start foreplay. I find that a whole applicator full is way too much. Also if you wait too long with it inside, then it can become runny and irritating due to body heat (or it's just too hot here in RSA atm!!). We also use a small amount just as external lubricant. Haha all that feels like way tmi. :blush:
> 
> Jaybee - I agree with timetotry! CD11 looks like a +. So you probably ovulated on CD12 or 13? Are you taking your temperature and/or checking CM at all?
> 
> Arohanui - congrats on your wedding anniversary :). I'm so glad you had a nice time. We all need those special moments because ttc (esp LTTTC!) can leach some of the romance out of a relationship. Hun I use EPO until O date. But it can cause uterine contractions so no EPO after O. I also take fish oil capsules all through the month as a source of Omega 3 (NOT fish _liver_ oil. The liver stores the most mercury). Our pharmacists (where I live) recommend not taking an extra omega 6 supplement, since we already get so much of that in our diets.
> 
> Minnie - I know we can all relate. :growlmad:. Life just feels so unfair sometimes. Well I apparently didn't O on 50mg and then just kind of decided by myself to up the dose to 100mg as I couldn't get hold of my dr! Hoping that acupuncture will help for you though!:flower:
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> AFM - 13 dpo. Temp has dropped a bit this morning again. I had the worst cramps last night and thought for sure I would wake up to AF. The cramps are gone however (for now!), haven't started spotting, nothing. Hm. By this time I should be spotting or having AF already. DH wants me to test tomorrow morning... eeekkkk I don't want to! Maybe the b6 that I've taken has just given me a nice long LP, will be happy with that as well! I'm adding a link to my chart if anyone wants to have a look. I still think my temps are too low for me to be pregs though.
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Are you going to test soon?!!? :)

I have not been temping at all. My OB just instructed me to use OPKs. I am still confused if I ovulated yet or not haha! I guess keep BD til next week!! If I did ovulate I would be at 5 DPO today. Yesterday I had to go home from work I had bad nausea the entire day but did not throw up and then I also could not stop using the restroom :wacko: so embarrassing at work!! has anyone else had these symptoms at 4 DPO from clomid?? or am I still yet to ovulate? The fertility monitor still says "high fertilty" and I am getting what I think are NEGATIVES from the cheapie OPKs!

Oh ya & I have my 21 day progesterone test next thursday!


----------



## k4th

Jaybee - are you using the cbfm? Sometimes your surge may happen quickly in an afternoon so the cbfm can miss your surge. If it does it will keep reading high until stick 19 & then go back to low. But - just coz the cbfm missed your surge doesn't mean it didn't happen!! So don't get too disheartened if it carries on :flower:


----------



## jaybee927

k4th- Yes cbfm!! Good to know thank you so much :) Guess maybe try BD a few more times just in case. and see how my 21 day test goes.

I just feel like it might have been early to O on CD 11! but it is possible I guess lol


----------



## libbymarks198

Hey everyone I am hoping I can join you all! This is my first cycle on clomid 50mg, I have not o'd since i came of depo injection 20 months ago. I was hoping to start 2 weeks ago had some spotting rung doctor as I didn't know if it was my period or not, had blood tests and got told my estrogen was too high so not to take it yet, had another blood test a week later got told levels had gone lower but not enough they think that the follicles they saw when i was scanned the month before turned into a cyst?? then i went in a few days later for another blood test, got a call the next day (friday) saying levels are low and start clomid on sunday for 5 days then on the monday go in for a blood test and possibly a scan on tuesday to see whats happening. 

i have a few questions I am still spotting been almost 3 weeks now i guess so i don't know if i am on a cycle, on my period, what cycle day I am do i am taking clomid with no proper period is this ok?
also how will i no what cycle day i am?
should i just start doing opks now?
When should we baby dance, we were doing it every other day on other cycles but got burnt out my end of month and don't want that to happen here if we o late but don't want to wait to long and miss o and a chance to get pregnant.
i try and bbt but i am a terrible sleeper never get more than half an hour at a time but i still do it anyway so hopefully that will show me, all though i will be having blood tests and scans to confirm o anyway.


----------



## Fern81

Sooooo another huge temp drop, and AF arrived this morning.
Hats off to vitamin b6 for a 14 day LP. I have been taking 25mg daily, along with a multivitamin and b-complex which added another few micrograms.

Will not be taking clomid this cycle, and definitely ntnp. I will be drinking spearmint tea and taking EPO just to try and normalize my hormone levels because the clomid side effects are still kicking my behind! Have been feeling super tired and dizzy for almost 2 weeks straight. Will maybe temp CD10-20 just to see if my body can O without clomid (for interest sake). But I've promised myself to do nothing else since we really need a proper break :). Oh and I want to get super thin and fit and healthy! Now that we're planning on travelling, that's another incentive to get into shape. 

How does Zanzibar sound???

libbymarks - welcome and I hope clomid makes a positive difference to you. Another lady on our thread started clomid without having a proper period first, and she got her bfp recently. I would just take the first day of clomid as CD1 for now so that you can start logging temps, and then definitely ask your drs about the cycle days, when you go in for the scans.

Jaybee - I have also had nausea, dizziness, diarrhea, just EVERY single symptom you can think of during one stage or another during my clomid cycles. Joys of trying to fall pregs hey? Hope you feel better soon!

Liovec - ovary/ovulation pain starting even right after taking the last tablet (for me it starts even before my last tablet), seems to affect a lot of clomid users. I assume it's due to our ovaries being stimulated more than what we're used to. Once I wanted to go to ER but it ended up just being a late O! OHSS means literally being doubled over in pain etc and it's not very common. I hope those pains are just good news to you!

Hugs and kisses ladies. Will be stalking every once in a while and checking in to say hello from time to time.

:dust:


----------



## k4th

Fern - I'm sorry AF arrived but pleased you're in such a happy & positive frame of mind. I wish you lots & lots of happiness on your journeys & Zanzibar sounds amazing! You and your oh will have the most wonderful time together :hugs: & :happydance:


----------



## Liovec

Well it's ovulation day today and I probably feel less tender than I have throughout the last two weeks lol typical hey! It sounds so crazy but I lost my nanny 8 years ago who was more like my mum than my nan and a week ago I got a strange fluttering/ tug in my right side and a really warm loving feeling it almost made me cry it only lasted for about 5 seconds but it really made me think it was my nanny telling me it's working! &#55357;&#56444;&#55357;&#56470; Just Gona try and go with the flow and not think about IT so much driving myself crazy thinking has it worked? have I ovulated?! (She says) lol have my 21 day test on Friday so fingers crossed for that. X


----------



## Timetotry

So, with vitamin b6, do you have to take it your full cycle? 
I take a multivitamin and omega 3 
My luteal phases are around 11 days. 
I'm 1dpo now, is it too late to start b6?


----------



## k4th

Timetotry said:


> So, with vitamin b6, do you have to take it your full cycle?
> I take a multivitamin and omega 3
> My luteal phases are around 11 days.
> I'm 1dpo now, is it too late to start b6?

If your taking b vitamins, a b-complex is ideal. The b vitamins work together & can become unbalanced if you take lots of just one. I took a b-complex that gave me 50mg of everything (except folic acid I think). Take it throughout your cycle - before ov it should help you grow a good follie and after ov it should "feed" the corpus luteum and help progesterone. If you get a bfp you should keep taking it until second trimester - I read some thoughts that cutting it out might stop "feeding" & lead to degeneration :shrug: don't know about that, but it's also supposed to keep morning sickness at bay so win:win in my eyes!! Start taking it anywhere in your cycle - if it doesn't help this time it might be helping the follies that are preparing for next month :)

Liovec - good luck for progesterone test on fri :thumbup:


----------



## Liovec

k4th said:


> Timetotry said:
> 
> 
> So, with vitamin b6, do you have to take it your full cycle?
> I take a multivitamin and omega 3
> My luteal phases are around 11 days.
> I'm 1dpo now, is it too late to start b6?
> 
> If your taking b vitamins, a b-complex is ideal. The b vitamins work together & can become unbalanced if you take lots of just one. I took a b-complex that gave me 50mg of everything (except folic acid I think). Take it throughout your cycle - before ov it should help you grow a good follie and after ov it should "feed" the corpus luteum and help progesterone. If you get a bfp you should keep taking it until second trimester - I read some thoughts that cutting it out might stop "feeding" & lead to degeneration :shrug: don't know about that, but it's also supposed to keep morning sickness at bay so win:win in my eyes!! Start taking it anywhere in your cycle - if it doesn't help this time it might be helping the follies that are preparing for next month :)
> 
> Liovec - good luck for progesterone test on fri :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you I've had loads of cramps hip pain and lower right side tummy pain tonight so I really think clomid has worked &#128515;&#128515; x


----------



## Fern81

I agree with K4th regarding the b vitamins. I took a b complex as well as 25mg b6 and 5g folic acid (prescribed by dr). I also took extra vit c and zinc to help everything heal after surgery. You can start vitamin b and c any time, the sooner the better. Only don't take too much b6, an overdose can cause problems. My pharmacist recommended the 25mg daily. X


----------



## Nettienoo

PCOS and Clomid
Im 33, married and have been tlc for 3 years. Currently on Cycle 1 of clomid. I was diagnosed with PCOS as a teenager due to irregular periods. The older I've come the less my periods have become. My husband and I decided to seek medical help when 18 months passed with no period.
We were both tested, hubby's tests all ok. My fallopian tubes were clear but they found several cysts on my ovaries.
I was given Norethiserone to bring on a bleed and then clomid to be taken days 2-7. I attended for progesterone bloods on day 21 however due to my consultant being off sick, no-one @the hospital will provide my test results. I find this so frustrating but have to wait for my consultant to return. 

Anyway I'm now on day 36 on my cycle and showing no signs of AF. I've tested several times but BFN
However from days 22 onwards my breasts have been so sore and my nipples sensitive and erect more than usual. Sorry tmi.
From days 30 onwards I'm getting strong shooting pains and burning in my ovaries. More on my right ovary but definitely both. I'm scared the the clomid hasn't made me O and is agrivating my pcos. I've gained weight without trying and hair growth on my face is becoming out of control since about day 10.

A friend mentioned asking for metformin instead of clomid. My next appointment with hospital is in 2 days. 
Shall I ask for metformin? What if they say no?

Feeling v confused and worried that clomid is doing more harm than good.

Has anyone out there had similare experience who can advise?
Thanks


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone, I hope you are all doing well.

Nettienoo, I don't have pcos so I'm sorry I can help you there. But I hope your doctors can give you some answers and that you can get your hormonal problems sorted out! x


----------



## k4th

I have pcos nettienoo but didn't get the side effects you describe. I would explain ALL of them to your dr at your next appointment. They might offer to monitor you or they might do a 21 day progesterone test next time. 

I'd guess that you have developed some more cysts as you describe hair getting worse, but that doesn't mean you didn't ovulate!! The lastest I ov'd on clomid was cd30 so don't give up hope. It could have happened later than you think. Good luck with your appointment :flower:


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies it has been awhile since I have been on here. We decide to not try but not prevent after my surgery and all of the stress it adds to things. How is everyone doing? K4th I see that you are expecting a precious little one BIG CONGRATS! I haven't had time to read through since I was last on but congrats to anyone else with their bfp's! :)

Afm I am doing good and I am happy to say that the break did us a lot of good! Thank you everyone for all the kind words and encouragement that I could still get pregnant with the one ovary. We are nervously excited to say that We are expecting in September. I got my bfp Sunday with no fertility meds and started my blood thinner shots yesterday so praying for the best. Again thank you ladies for all the support and encouragement through all of this y'all helped keep me sane!

Fx for all of you ladies for those bfp's! :)


----------



## k4th

Omg - huge congratulations mommasboys!!! That is wonderful news!! Thanks SO much for coming back to update. What a wonderful miracle for you & your family!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats mommasboy!!! Glad the break did you good!


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Mommasboys! ! So glad that your story has a happy ending x


----------



## Timetotry

Thanks for your help ladies! 
I started 25mg of b complex. Hubby laughs at my piles of pills everyday. Sigh

I'm wanting to refinish some furniture. I put it off in July, just in case, but am sick of putting things off just in case this month works. I still want to be safe, so I bought Eco friendly stripper, respirator and gloves. Do you think is OK? The msds didn't say anything risk wise


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:

I did conceive using 100mg clomid


----------



## Timetotry

I'm so sorry for your loss sarahlou. :(


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Aw, I'm so sorry sarahlou... :(


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So I guess I need opinions. I still haven't ovulated, I don't feel like I'm going to anytime soon either. Shouldn't the same dose making me ovulate that did it last time? Is it because I didn't have a period? It's day 23 so I guess I could still but it just doesn't seem like it, my temps are so whacky this month for being on clomid. Hitting the one and a half year mark seems like a bigger deal than I thought it would be before. It royally sucks....... :( it's torture! Why do we do this to ourselves?!? Sorry, not trying to be a downer, just a rough couple of days... 
GL ladies, hope to see more bfps soon!


----------



## Timetotry

MrsMcCurdy said:


> So I guess I need opinions. I still haven't ovulated, I don't feel like I'm going to anytime soon either. Shouldn't the same dose making me ovulate that did it last time? Is it because I didn't have a period? It's day 23 so I guess I could still but it just doesn't seem like it, my temps are so whacky this month for being on clomid. Hitting the one and a half year mark seems like a bigger deal than I thought it would be before. It royally sucks....... :( it's torture! Why do we do this to ourselves?!? Sorry, not trying to be a downer, just a rough couple of days...
> GL ladies, hope to see more bfps soon!

I know exactly how you feel. We hit 18 months this cycle. It's heartbreaking. 
What day did you ovulate last cycle? My first 2 were day 17, and this cycle was day 22. Not sure why, same dose and nothing else changed. 
Fingers crossed for you. I hope you o soon. How's your cm?


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks ladies we are not getting excited yet dye to my previous mc's, but I did start my blood thinner shot as soon as I found out this time so my doctor seems to have no worries that we will be ok. I wished it was that easy for me but it simply just isn't.


----------



## Timetotry

Have you ladies seen Baby Mama with Tina Fey, it's from 2008?
I'm enjoying some infertility humor


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

SarahLou- I'm so sorry, that's heartbreaking :hugs:

I'm on CD15, had lots of pain in my left side yesterday which I thought might be O pains (I've never felt O pains before) then I got a positive OPK last night. I'm really annoyed this morning as my husband turned off our alarm clock by accident last night so I slept an hour and a half past my normal BBT taking time! :dohh: My temp did lift today, but the central heating had been on for nearly 2 hours (and I sleep just a couple of feet from the radiator) so I don't know if the combination of later sleeping time, heating and anger is what caused it. My chart is out of whack, and I don't know if I had a thermal shift today or not. I know it was an accident, but I'm really annoyed with him! :growlmad: Should I stop taking the evening primrose oil today? I can't confirm I have O'd, but don't want it to cause problems if I did O?


----------



## k4th

Sarahlou - so sorry :flow:

Arohanui - how annoying :( my temp was always higher if I slept in. You should actually ov 24-48 hours AFTER your positive opk - so between tonight & tomorrow night. Personally I would discard today's temp, keep taking the epo today and see what your temp does tomorrow. If it's up tomorrow, then switch from epo to omega 3 or whatever you had planned. Good luck for this cycle!! And remember, your body is doing what it wants regardless of your bbt chart - you're aiming for a :bfp: not a lovely chart. One missed temp won't change what's happening - don't be too hard on oh :hugs: :)


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Thanks timetotry. My chart is now saying I O'd on cd 21 but idk if I believe it. I've been taking my temp at the same time but this morning I woke up kinda miserable, hot, headache already, not sure why. Wish our bodies would work like clockwork like normal ppl, lol
Oh and cm has been almost nonexistent. Nothing really at all even though I'm still taking the same flaxseed that worked for me.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

This cycle is dragging by slowly. I'm having weird dizzy spells, feel tired all the time, ovary pains on and off, and headaches? I thought those were only clomid side effects; strange that I'm getting them now when I'm not taking clomid anymore. Had my thyroid retested and still waiting for the results (more than 2 weeks later....) Fed up with doctors in general! Otherwise things are going well. Back at work and loving it. I've joined a thread on bnb called "getting fit before baby" to help with motivation for healthy weight loss, to hopefully aid in getting pregnant one day... and if not pregs then at least thinner and healthier.

MrsMcCurdy - I really hope for your sake that you did at least ovulate, so that you can have a normal period and proper cycle next month!

Sarahlou - I saw your bad news! I'm so extremely sorry for your loss hun. Hope you have a lot of loving support. Sending hugs and prayers your way x

Everyone else - any news? How are the ladies in the tww doing? Thinking of you all!


----------



## jaybee927

Fern81- I have been having weird symptoms too and I finished my clomid on January 10th!!

I got my results for my 21 day progesterone test it was *0.2* :( So I didn't ovulate at all. I emailed my nurse to see if it is possible that I could still ovulate in the future. I am so sad & discouraged right now. But in other news I bought my plane ticket to a vacation for my b-day in March since I know now that I won't be pregnant anytime soon. 

Has anyone else gotten a really low progesterone test? I guess I will have to wait for next cycle to try clomid again. In May I will be off BCP for 1 year.


----------



## Nightnurse

I'm now trying 100mg,pray for me


----------



## Arohanui

jaybee927 said:


> Fern81- I have been having weird symptoms too and I finished my clomid on January 10th!!
> 
> I got my results for my 21 day progesterone test it was *0.2* :( So I didn't ovulate at all. I emailed my nurse to see if it is possible that I could still ovulate in the future. I am so sad & discouraged right now. But in other news I bought my plane ticket to a vacation for my b-day in March since I know now that I won't be pregnant anytime soon.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a really low progesterone test? I guess I will have to wait for next cycle to try clomid again. In May I will be off BCP for 1 year.

Hi Jaybee,

Yes, my CD21 progesterone test on my first cycle of clomid was 4. I had the test again on day 28 and the level was really high (can't remember the result) so it showed I ovulated around CD22. I would book another test for CD28 if I were you. How long are your usual cycles? Is this your first cycle on clomid? CD21 bloods are based on 'perfect' 28 day cycles so if your cycles are normally longer then it is likely that you may O later than CD21.


----------



## jaybee927

Arohanui said:


> jaybee927 said:
> 
> 
> Fern81- I have been having weird symptoms too and I finished my clomid on January 10th!!
> 
> I got my results for my 21 day progesterone test it was *0.2* :( So I didn't ovulate at all. I emailed my nurse to see if it is possible that I could still ovulate in the future. I am so sad & discouraged right now. But in other news I bought my plane ticket to a vacation for my b-day in March since I know now that I won't be pregnant anytime soon.
> 
> Has anyone else gotten a really low progesterone test? I guess I will have to wait for next cycle to try clomid again. In May I will be off BCP for 1 year.
> 
> Hi Jaybee,
> 
> Yes, my CD21 progesterone test on my first cycle of clomid was 4. I had the test again on day 28 and the level was really high (can't remember the result) so it showed I ovulated around CD22. I would book another test for CD28 if I were you. How long are your usual cycles? Is this your first cycle on clomid? CD21 bloods are based on 'perfect' 28 day cycles so if your cycles are normally longer then it is likely that you may O later than CD21.Click to expand...

Hi-- Yes it is my first cycle on clomid. So maybe that's why it hasn't worked for me yet? Yeah my cycles are all over the place so I have no idea!! I have been using the cbfm still and I am on CD 22 and it still is giving me the 2 bars "high fertility" The nurse emailed me this message--_ "It depends on the length of your cycle.If it goes over 35 days. We may have missed it, but a normal 28-30 day cycle you would have ovulated already. Don't be concerned about the progesterone. That is a common result for a month with no ovulation. "_

Because I asked her if there was a chance that I could still ovulate in the future. Or if not because it has been past the 10 days of ovulation? That was her response. So I guess I can keep taking the cbfm til it gives me back a "low fertility" response! and keep BD!

I was also thinking about making an appointment with a reproductive endocrinologist in a few months. I am really concerned about an ultrasound that said "cannot exclude adenomyosis" and some really small cysts. The OB didn't really seem worried about it. Which really concerns me if I am not ovulating. One of my friends works at the fertility clinic and she is going to set me up with an appointment. Technically you are supposed to wait one year to try and conceive but if I am not ovulating I don't know that I want to wait another year. I have been off the pill since May 2014 and I don't think I have ovulated yet. But oh well. I might go in like April for a consultation. Since that will almost be one year off the pill. 

I have been felling some weird vibrating feelings around there, but could also be my intestines lol


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Jaybee,

I just went back to check my CD28 progesterone level from my first clomid round and the result was 97.2 (quite a difference from my CD21!) 

I felt pretty down after my CD21 results, but my Dr. had warned me that with my longer cycles (31-39 days) without clomid that O might be later so booked me in for a CD28 test to make sure. I've been following my BBT and doing OPK's since then which showed I O'd on CD16 of my second clomid round. I'm now on round 3 of clomid and I think I have just O'd which will hopefully be confirmed by my BBT in the morning.

I think it's very possible that you are still in your fertile window, and I would definitely book a CD28 test. If this shows low progesterone too you will be able to take a higher clomid dose for your next round. Lots of ladies on this thread found 50mg did not help them O, but got good results with 100mg. Good luck!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Jaybee, I would go to RE sooner rather than later. In my personal experience obgyn's don't know much about actually getting pregnant. They know about general maintence and after getting pregnant but they are rather clueless when it comes to getting there. I went to an RE even after my ob said it wasn't Necessary, and I'm sure glad I did and my RE said I definitely did the right thing. I wasn't ovulating either and my obgyn said it would 'just take time' to get pregnant and not to worry about it. Whatever! Something's wrong in there! Aye, anyway, not trying to rant but if you feel something is wrong and need extra help, don't hesitate to go for it. Hope that helped in between ramblings.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

MrsMcCurdy - now what...? Will you go back to your dr to hear what the new plan is? Urgh hun I hope they can figure out what is going on and give you some good advice/treatment!

Everyone in tww - good luck, I'm hoping to see some good news on this thread again soon!

I got the results for my thyroid tests (after DH phoned them and threatened to walk into their offices and TAKE back the money that I paid for the consult heehee!). Everything is within normal parameters so my meds are still working fine. Apparently clomid stays in your system for a few weeks so the weird clomid side effects that I've been having is just that.... residual clomid side effects! Checking my temps atm to see if I do O without clomid. But other than that I'm quite relaxed and just trying to diet, work hard and focus on the good stuff in life! Going to Sun City (Lost City; Valley of Waves) this coming weekend. Awesome luxury themed waterpark not too far away from where we stay. :happydance:

Hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Arohanui

This thread seems to have gone a bit quiet. I guess with some BFP's, some who have moved onto IUI/IVF, and those who are taking a break (NTNP), there isn't so many of us on clomid at the moment!

I'm in the TWW on my 3rd (and final) round of clomid - hopefully I'll be in the first category above fairly soon, and if not, I'm hoping to move onto the next stage ASAP. 

I miss you ladies, and I wish you all the best, where ever you are in your journey. 

My TWW has actually been a bit longer than a fortnight the last 2 cycles. I'm 5(possibly only 4)dpo, so I'm figuring testing day wil be around 7/8 Feb. It's going to be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - you posted as I was writing! Nice to hear your thyroid test results came back normal. Sounds like you've got some fun coming up. Enjoy your break! Keep us updated with your BBT results. Would love to hear if you still O without Clomid - did you O before Clomid? I didn't before so it would be interesting to find out if Clomid can still work after you've finished. Good luck, hun!


----------



## lace&pearls

Sarahlou I'm so sorry to hear xxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui said:


> Fern - you posted as I was writing! Nice to hear your thyroid test results came back normal. Sounds like you've got some fun coming up. Enjoy your break! Keep us updated with your BBT results. Would love to hear if you still O without Clomid - did you O before Clomid? I didn't before so it would be interesting to find out if Clomid can still work after you've finished. Good luck, hun!

Hi hun, good luck with the next 10 or so days!!!! I really hope you get some good news! 

I am actually not sure if I did O without clomid. I have never tracked CM, temps etc before (even when I first started ttc with DH #1, at age 21!). I always just assumed I was ovulating. I definitely did ovulate when I was a teenager because I could feel it. Painful! (A friend's mom, who is a nurse, described to me what I was feeling as I complained to her of the pain in my side one day lol.) In any case I just always assumed I was ovulating and it would some day happen naturally. I was diagnosed with severe endo and started treatment for it at age 20, so I just assumed that my troubles ttc stemmed from that. And besides, I only really started YEARNING for a baby and worrying about infertility, last year.
Fast forward to March 2014, when current DH and I decided to start ttc. I stopped taking the pill and for the 1st 2 months I felt achy around CD14 so, again, I assumed I was ovulating. Then my cycles started getting longer and longer, with weird periods and spotting. I finally went to see a gynae in August last year after I finally admitted to myself that I need medical help ttc. She said that she couldn't see evidence of O on the u/s, and that my weird cycles might be indicative of anovulation. As I tested negative for pcos; she suspected it stemmed from stress. So that's all I have to go on! I will never be sure if I did in fact O before starting clomid. I only started tracking everything on my 2nd cycle.

OK so that was a very long essay :) now you know!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies, 
I'm just sitting here, waiting out the next few days. 
I'm 10 dpo. Last two cycles I only made it to 10 or 11 days, so anytime now. I've been keeping myself occupied the past few days and trying to not let it run my life right now. We've done all that we can do, last round of clomid. I'm a bit nervous, dh will have to do another semen analysis to find out if we can do iui; they will check for antisperm antibodies. I'm pessimistic after 19 months of failure. 
Anyway, no symptoms or anything for me. Cm has dried up and my uterus feels bit achy. 
Tww sucks!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So update on me too. 
I start AF today with a bang... While at work... Hubby had to bring me supplies :/ it hurts so bad but I guess that's to be expected after not having AF for almost 3 months. Anyway, for once I'm actually pretty happy that AF showed even though it had bad timing today. 
So this makes 18 cycles in 1 1/2 years, it's averaged out even though they've varied in length a lot. We'll see what the cycle holds. I've been pretty sickly for a couple weeks so I don't think clomid would be good for me right now. Maybe next cycle. 
GL ladies! Glad everyone is back.


----------



## Sammi91

Hello ladies hope I'm not interrupting. I have also been diagnosed with PCOS and have been prescribed provera to induce and period and then to start clomid.
Was wondering if anyone has had any luck with this or heard anything on it? Really appreciate any replies!
Thank you
Sammi xx&#128536;


----------



## Praying4b

Hi Sammi91! I'm also new to this forum and I'm in the same boat as you. This is a little information about myself:

I was diagnosed with PCOS since I was a teenager, I've never had regular periods in my life, only when I'm on birth control. I was prescribed metformin which I didn't take continuously as I was supposed to due to the horrible side effects. I got pregnant in May 2013 and had a "missed miscarriage" at week 10. I didn't see my period after that for 6 months, I had my period again the day my mom passed away, maybe because of all the emotional stress... Anyway, since I was not ovulating on my own my obgyn prescribed progesterone for 10 days every month + metformin to see if my body reacted to it and started ovulating on its own. Well, it didn't..... So this past December I was prescribed progesterone to start my period and then clomid 50 mg from day 5 to day 9. I took it and started tracking my ovulation since day 10... I didn't get a positive result on the ovulation test until day 22.... Now I'm on day 32 and no signs of AF yet. I've had mild cramping on the right side and some Breast tenderness and discomfort but I know it could be related to Clomid since it mimics pregnancy symptoms......
I'm going to do my best and wait a couple of days to test if I don't get my period..

If you have any questions, just let me know!

Lots of baby dust to you! :)


----------



## Fern81

Love your profile pic praying4b :) Welcome to both the new ladies! Clomid and struggling with ttc is a confusing and hectic road to travel. Good luck and may you find good support here!


----------



## Praying4b

Fern81 said:


> Love your profile pic praying4b :) Welcome to both the new ladies! Clomid and struggling with ttc is a confusing and hectic road to travel. Good luck and may you find good support here!

Thank you so much Fern81! &#128536;
It is indeed! But it helps knowing that we are not alone in this.. Reading through these posts has helped me a lot and I'm glad I found it..

Now let's keep fighting for that beautiful baby we want &#128156;

Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## babylaw720

Hey ladies! Its been a while since I've been on here, I wasn't taking a break from ttc, just from obsessing about ttc. I hope you all are doing well. So I need some advice so I don't go crazy. This may be the month! I got a squinter this morning! I'm trying not to obsess, but when do you think would be a safe time to test again? I need to know! I already called DH, hes cautiously excited, understandably, in the 1.5 years weve been trying weve had quite a few fake outs....

Update: I took two more tests, my cheapie came out bfp, my digital test was bfn.....


----------



## Fern81

Babylaw - Post a pic pleeeeeeeaaaassseee! :)


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy - I'm so sorry that you are suffering!!! Hope the pain will ease up soon. x And GL hun with whatever you decide for next cycle.


----------



## babylaw720

Okay.... here they are, squinters for sure, but they all look + to me....
 



Attached Files:







0127151432a.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Fern81

babylaw720 said:


> Okay.... here they are, squinters for sure, but they all look + to me....

I can see them all! Keep us updated!!:hugs:


----------



## babylaw720

Will do, I'm cautiously excited. I can't help but think of all the what if's. They were all taken at different points this morning, but like I said, the digital was BFN, although you would think the 4 Bfp's would outweigh that for me lol. I will let you know what happens when i take them again tomorrow morning.... DH apologized to me when I told him for not being more excited, and I understood, I feel the same way. It's hard to believe that after all the heartbreak it might actually happen.


----------



## Praying4b

babylaw720 said:


> Will do, I'm cautiously excited. I can't help but think of all the what if's. They were all taken at different points this morning, but like I said, the digital was BFN, although you would think the 4 Bfp's would outweigh that for me lol. I will let you know what happens when i take them again tomorrow morning.... DH apologized to me when I told him for not being more excited, and I understood, I feel the same way. It's hard to believe that after all the heartbreak it might actually happen.

OMG I see them as well! I know is hard not to get excited! Please keep up posted.. I'm sending all my positive vibes your way!


----------



## Timetotry

I see them too babylaw! Fingers crossed for you, I think they look great! 
How many dpo are you? Did you use clomid this cycle?


----------



## Arohanui

Oh Babylaw, I'm keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Fezzle

Hi- can I join you all? I have lurked on and off for a few months now and have found this thread really useful for info about Clomid!

I have PCOS and this is my 17th cycle of TTC. I started Clomid in Nov 2014 on 50mg and we conceived right away- so I was hoping my relationship with Clomid would be a short one! Unfortunately, I had a mc around 6 weeks, so now back to the Clomid plan. Luckily my mc was fairly uncomplicated- more like just a heavier and longer period than normal. It took 44 days from my first day of red blood with my mc until I got another AF, but AF finally showed up on Saturday, so I'm currently on my 3rd day of Clomid (I do CD2-6) and ready to TTC again!

Babylaw- tests are looking very promising! Fx for you!


----------



## Praying4b

Welcome Fezzle! 
I'm so sorry that you went through a mc. I know how devastating that is, even if it's an uncomplicated one..
The best of luck in this new round! I'm sure it's going to work as fast as it did last time..

Lots of baby dust to you!


----------



## babylaw720

Thanks for the well wishes everyone! I am only 10dpo today, and tested just for the heck of it because my bbs have been really sore, and I was VERY sick last night. No clomid, temping or charting this cycle. I was getting exhausted from the all consuming ttc business, so I took a cycle off.... This cycle has been unusually long (61 days) but it seemed like I pinpointed O without the use of all that stuff....
You ladies are so wonderful, thanks again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## lace&pearls

Babylaw thinking of you! :) :) :) xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Welcome to the new members :)

atm AF is due tomorrow, I have had spotting on and off since Sunday which I was hoping was IB but have so far tested BFN :( I don't feel too hopeful. This is my first cycle off clomid so thinking back to when I had natural cycles I think they were often light / and drawn out scanty spotting etc so perhaps it's just turned up a few days early ... Kind of fed up tbh wish u could just know for sure :( (but Obv wishing for BFP really!)


----------



## Praying4b

Thank you Lace&pearls!!

Yesterday after I left work, I stopped by the pharmacy and got a pregnancy test. I just couldn't wait any longer... And I got a very faint + sign and another one this morning. They are faint but they are there!! 
I'm seeing my OBGYN today at 4;00 so I hope he sends me to get some lab work and confirm it!

As babylaw, I'm trying not to get overly excited, but I'm finding that impossible!!

I just can't wait!


----------



## lace&pearls

Wow praying 4b congrats that's fabulous!!! Xxz how did you get on at appointment? Xxx


----------



## Fezzle

Good luck, Praying!


----------



## babylaw720

Hey ladies! Just checking in. Af was due today and no surprise she didn't show. My positive tests were confirmed on the digi and cheapie tests today. I have my first appt next wednesday, praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Timetotry

So I made it past 10 dpo, but started spotting and cramping today. I expect full AF tomorrow. 
Which means, clomid wasn't the answer for us, and we are on to iui now. (or ivf depending on how our next semen analysis goes). 
Ugh.


----------



## Arohanui

Timetotry - I'm so sorry to hear that clomid wasn't your answer. 

I'm just behind you on 7dpo and I strongly suspect I'm in the same boat. This is my 3rd and final clomid round and I really feel that although Clomid has helped me O, it has created a lot of difficulties for me TTC (my CM hasn't been good on any Clomid cycle, even with EPO, and my AF has been 3days instead of my normal 6-7days which I suspect may mean my UL has been much thinner). I have an appointment on Feb 4th to see what we'll be doing to next. Do you know when you'll see your doctor to discuss your next steps? Please keep updating with your progress - we might be IUI buddies :hugs: Sending hugs


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui said:


> Timetotry - I'm so sorry to hear that clomid wasn't your answer.
> 
> I'm just behind you on 7dpo and I strongly suspect I'm in the same boat. This is my 3rd and final clomid round and I really feel that although Clomid has helped me O, it has created a lot of difficulties for me TTC (my CM hasn't been good on any Clomid cycle, even with EPO, and my AF has been 3days instead of my normal 6-7days which I suspect may mean my UL has been much thinner). I have an appointment on Feb 4th to see what we'll be doing to next. Do you know when you'll see your doctor to discuss your next steps? Please keep updating with your progress - we might be IUI buddies :hugs: Sending hugs

Thanks! Good luck to you, you still have a chance! 
We don't have our next appointment scheduled. But I have to call tomorrow and let them know this cycle is done. They will schedule hubby's advanced semen analysis, and that will tell them if we are good candidates for iui. If we are then we will be referred for iui and booked into an orientation class. 
We will have the next month off while we get all of this done.


----------



## k4th

Congratulations babylaw :happydance:

Timetotry & arohanui - :hugs: sorry it seems clomid hasn't given you the bfp's you want. I really hope that the future brings you those bfp's in the not too distant future. Lots of luck & baby dust to you both!


----------



## lace&pearls

AF showed up for me yesterday :nope:

I feel a bit like I don't know what's going on until I have my appointment in April, I thought my problem was PCOS / annovulation / long irregular cycles but I think I have ovulated 5 times now... so do I have something else wrong with me? is it just bad luck or is it like I should have fallen pregnant by now? .. I just wish my appointment was sooner, I was supposed to have one in Jan but they moved it and I had no say in it :(. I saw them in September but they gave me 0 answers. 

Anywho I am going to book my HSG for this month, dreading that as I think I will have to go on my own don't think OH will be able to get it off work... is it horrible? :( 

Hope the ladies with their BFPs are feeling good xxx

for those waiting I am hoping for you xxx


----------



## k4th

lace&pearls said:


> AF showed up for me yesterday :nope:
> 
> I feel a bit like I don't know what's going on until I have my appointment in April, I thought my problem was PCOS / annovulation / long irregular cycles but I think I have ovulated 5 times now... so do I have something else wrong with me? is it just bad luck or is it like I should have fallen pregnant by now? .. I just wish my appointment was sooner, I was supposed to have one in Jan but they moved it and I had no say in it :(. I saw them in September but they gave me 0 answers.
> 
> Anywho I am going to book my HSG for this month, dreading that as I think I will have to go on my own don't think OH will be able to get it off work... is it horrible? :(
> 
> Hope the ladies with their BFPs are feeling good xxx
> 
> for those waiting I am hoping for you xxx

:hugs: sorry AF arrived :cry:

I caught on my sixth clomid cycle! It takes "normal" couples up to 12 months even when everything is working well. Just because it hasn't worked for you yet doesn't mean it won't hun. Don't give up hope! But I understand how disappointing, disheartening & bleak everything seems during AF. Have you called your clinic again to see if they've had any cancellations? 

I can't comment on the hsg I'm afraid - shame your oh can't go though. 

Do you have any clomid left? 

& I'm feeling well thanks :thumbup:


----------



## jaybee927

Hey everyone not much for me to report. I am on CD 29 now. Waiting for AF. Since I probably didn't ovulate. I made appointment with RE on March 31st. So we will see how that goes. :happydance:

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Sorry about AF arriving for a few of you... :( I hope that by the end of the year you all have answers and have your problems sorted out. xxxxx

And congrats to everyone who got a bfp! This is after all, the end goal of the thread. May you all have a healthy pregnancy and be blessed with the new addition to your family! 

Lace&pearls - I had the hsg under general anaesthesia as it was done at the same time as the laparoscopy. So unfortunately I can't tell you how it felt! I did bleed for a few days. Hope that doesn't happen to you but maybe have sanitary napkins ready for after the procedure. GL hun. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

Jaybee - Has AF arrived? FX for the new cycle! :thumbup:

AFM - I think I might have ovulated today? Had O pains @ my left ovary. Will take my temps for the next few days just to confirm O. I would like to see whether I ovulated on my this month without clomid BUT I think that I still had a little residual clomid in my system (had a few weird symptoms in the beginning of the cycle). It will be interesting; not that we've been concerned about "trying". Well my left tube is blocked so I don't think anything will happen in any case. 
DH and I'm really enjoying having sex for fun and not for baby-making. I've also enjoyed my coffee, concentrating on diet and not just fertility foods, and even had a few glasses of champagne this month! All in all the break is worth it. Might "try" again next cycle (because having a baby at the end of the year will be perfect timing). At the moment I'm coping better by not focusing too much on trying and failing to conceive so we will take it cycle by cycle and see where we're at. Especially since we're not planning on IVF etc. 

How is everyone else?? Anyone have any news?

Hugs and positive thoughts to all you lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LotusBlooms

Hi Ladies!

I have been reading a little over your posts and thought I would join as we are all in a similar boat. 

As far as my HSG went, I wish I had been under general anesthesia like Fern but I just had a Tylenol 3 a couple of hours before. Honestly, it goes so quickly that even if it is painful, you can just breathe and reassure yourself that it will be over soon. Some women don't feel a thing. I suspect that may have something to do with whether there is a blockage or not. My left tube came out beautifully but we couldn't detect the right. At first there was a little cramping that I could handle but it got worse as the doc tried to up the pressure of the liquid to see if it would push through the right. I decided then and there that I would never be a female spy...I would have told that doc ANYTHING to get him to stop what he was doing lol. :wacko:

Really, the HSG is extremely short so you can handle it! I would advise asking about antibiotics though. I had a friend get a bad infection from her HSG so I asked for antibiotics before and had no problems though the incidences of infection are low, I just wanted to be sure. 

It is really great to know what is going on in there though, I think it is definitely worth the pain. Just remember to BREATHE and if you can, have someone who really loves you take you home. DH waited for me and took me to a lovely lunch and got me my favorite green tea drink afterwards which made it a whole lot better. I felt violated!

As far as my story goes, we have been ttc for three years now. We have been to the fertility clinic and the diagnosis is "unexplained infertility" even though they are not sure about my right tube (fertility doc says that it could have just been that the fluid was already going through the left tube and had no reason to go through the right). 

This is my second round of clomid. First round was 50 mg, second 100mg, both on days 3-7. 

Before clomid I was like clockwork. SO so so regular. I have been charting for three years so I am know my cycle really well. I o'd almost every cycle on cd 14 and had af between cd 26 and cd 28...seriously like clockwork. 

My last cycle of clomid I o'd on cd 14 as usual but af didn't come until cd 32! I had bfn after bfn but I had strange cramping and nausea. I have NEVER had that before. I usually cramp the second day of af and then it stops. 

So this cycle, I am currently cd 29 and my temps are higher than they have ever been on my chart. I had a bfn a couple of days ago and I don't think I am pregnant but af should have already come!! I have had mild cramps but no spotting. NOTHING so far except a mild cold and total exhaustion. Oh and wet cm, again this is not normal.

Has clomid done this to any of you? Extended your cycle and made your temps super high? 

It feels like a cruel trick! I will be 39 this year and have never had a bfp. We have one more cycle until we start talking about IUI or IVF. 

I am really really trying not to loose hope!

Anyway, thanks for reading and I would welcome any advice or positive words! Sometimes I feel so alone on this journey. Even though DH is supportive, he just doesn't understand.


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

I'm 13dpo but I'm not even entertaining the thought of a BFP until I see what my temp is doing at 16dpo - both my last clomid cycles had an LP of 16days.

I have an appointment tomorrow with my specialist, so we'll see what the plan is going forward. 

I thought the next step was IUI, but I was disheartened to read last week that IUI is no longer available on the NHS for straight couples (only lesbians) without disabilities (where sex is impossible either due to a physical disability or unlikely due to a psychological issue). The rules only changed last year. Previously couples with unexplained infertility were offered up to 6 rounds of IUI. Now they are told to have unprotected sex for 2 years (yep, that'll work for couples with infertility) and then be considered for IVF (being considered means being put on the waiting list, which in some areas can be up to 2 years long). In my area, you only get two IVF rounds on the NHS, and plenty of people no longer qualify for any funded IVF treatment. I've read through all the new rules and I think they are insane! I'm hoping that through some miracle, we are still able to access IUI through the NHS. I guess I'll find out tomorrow.

With the odds of IUI being so high compared to IVF, why would this important step of infertility treatment be taken away? If my specialist thinks that we would benefit from IUI we will look at doing it privately, but I really resent my taxes and NI contributions going to things like tatoo removal and boob jobs, when we no longer qualify for a very important treatment for our infertility issues. 

Sorry for the rant and I know in some countries all infertility treatment is self funded and you are probably thinking - stop moaning, at least you have some funded treatment! It's just been a bit overwhelming reading about the reductions to our treatment options to get to our BFP, which right now, seems so far away.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just commenting to follow this thread and hopefully join in soon. Xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi all the new clomid ladies! We need some new ladies since many of us got a bfp and others are exploring other options :).

Hope you find really good support here!


----------



## jaybee927

CD 33 no AF yet :wacko:. Do not feel AF coming. Do not "feel" pregnant. I took HPT CD 32 but got :BFN: I have no idea. This is how I felt after Thanksgiving time. I will probably have to get Provera again. I just have a weird feeling lately. Made my RE appointment 3/31. I am turing 30 and going on vacation so that might help get my mind off things. 

The only thing I can hope for right now is that my 21 Day Progesterone was incorrect and I ovulated after CD 14! But I don't have any symptoms besides some clear CM and sometimes its milky CM and its like leaky!! TMI but that is the only way I can think to explain it. Maybe I can take another HPT next week if I still don't get AF.

Spoke with DH and we decided not to take the clomid (If I even get AF) until after I see the RE. He also needs to get his semen analysis. But he is having an endoscopy this week so probably wait til next week or the week after.


----------



## Arohanui

Jaybee - did you manage to have a cd28 progesterone test? You very possibly did O a little too late for your cd21 test to pick up. Did you monitor your BBT during this cycle? If yes, what did your temps do? Did you see an uplift? If not, I'd really recommend tracking it going forward as it will confirm O for you. (My BBT also gives me a signal the day before AF arrives, which I find less upsetting than the unwelcome surprise of AF itself). Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## LotusBlooms

jaybee927 said:


> CD 33 no AF yet :wacko:. Do not feel AF coming. Do not "feel" pregnant. I took HPT CD 32 but got :BFN: I have no idea. This is how I felt after Thanksgiving time. I will probably have to get Provera again. I just have a weird feeling lately. Made my RE appointment 3/31. I am turing 30 and going on vacation so that might help get my mind off things.
> 
> The only thing I can hope for right now is that my 21 Day Progesterone was incorrect and I ovulated after CD 14! But I don't have any symptoms besides some clear CM and sometimes its milky CM and its like leaky!! TMI but that is the only way I can think to explain it. Maybe I can take another HPT next week if I still don't get AF.
> 
> Spoke with DH and we decided not to take the clomid (If I even get AF) until after I see the RE. He also needs to get his semen analysis. But he is having an endoscopy this week so probably wait til next week or the week after.

Hang in there Jaybee!! I am totally with ya. Cd 30, :bfn:, no sign of af at all and pretty sure I ovulated cd14 or 15 because I get mittleschmerz and my temps go up pretty regularly. 

Its a crazay place to be!! :wacko:

The good news is that we are both still in the game!
Though I am pretty convinced that it's just the clomid messing with me, I do still have a chance and so do you!

:dust:

Had to edit this because I read through the other posts and realized that you aren't sure if you ovulated or not. That has got to be really annoying! I think you guys are being wise to wait to see the Re before proceeding with the clomid next cycle. It's better to have a good idea of what is happening. It will also be good to know what is going on with his sperm! 

Clomid has definitely messed with my cycle enough that I am concerned, my last period only lasted 2 days! I only have one more try on the clomid before I see the fertility doc again so I think we will try it once more...as long as af actually shows up. It's super frustrating because I was so regular before the clomid! I also second Arohanui regarding BBT, that has been immensely helpful for me. Hang in there girl!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank You k4th :hugs: it does take some pressure off to know that you fell pregnant on your 6th round x hope everything is going well with you? xx

lotusblooms - thank you for sharing your experience :) I am crossing my fingers for you! x I hadn't heard of the anti biotic treatment as well so I will definitely ask about that thank you. 
I have managed to convince my OH to swap a day from his week of annual leave in feb and have booked it for the 5th of March (that's the soonest they could see me :() so I'm just hoping my body is going to play ball and have a 32 day cycle like it has the last few times, otherwise I will have to cancel it :S (although obv a BFP in the mean time would be even better! lol) 

sorry I was a little miserable the other day everyone! was just hormonal I think. 

Jaybee and Aro how are you getting on? 

Fern did you determine if you ovulated?


----------



## Arohanui

Hello, 

I hope everyone is doing well today. I had my appointment this afternoon and it turns out I'm not leaving the clomid club just yet! I have my referral to speak with the IVF specialist to see if we can go on the waiting list BUT the referral is for after I complete 6 rounds of clomid, so I have another 3 rounds to go. The next round will be fully monitored so I will have a scan on CD12 to see what the follies are doing. I'm pretty happy about this because my first 3 rounds were not monitored, just progesterone blood tests in the first cycle to make sure I was ovulating on 50mg. They are going to check out a cyst they found on a scan back in October at the same time. They think it will be gone, but if not I might have surgery to remove it. 

Lace&Pearls - I had an HSG a few months ago, and knew I'd talked about it on this thread some time ago so I went back to find it. I didn't have anti biotics, but mine was done under sterile surgical conditions (I wasn't allowed DH in with me as I've read others have, and I had to keep my hands crossed on my chest under a surgical blanket, where I've read others have been able to hold hands with a nurse or a partner during the proceedure). This was my experience...hope it helps!



Arohanui said:


> Chedge - I also read a lot of stories about HSG on line and I really worked myself up about it (to the point of tears at the beginning of the procedure) which really didn't help!
> 
> First things first - the HSG is so quick! It was over in just a few minutes. Mine was very painful (severe cramping which made me nauseous) BUT it was totally controllable through breathing (and wiggling the big toe on my right foot throughout really seemed to help?!).
> 
> I have heard that the more painful, the more likely it is that there were blockages or part blockages that were flushed by the dye, but I don't know how true that is. My cramps lasted around 24hours but were more like normal menstrual pains after the HSG was complete and I had no bleeding afterwards. I think I was more emotionally drained than anything else from being so worked up about it. Now I know exactly what's involved and what to expect I would definitely do it again if I needed to, and I wouldn't be such a mess of nerves and tears next time!
> 
> Chances of conceiving go up in the 3 months following an HSG since everything is nice and clear - I would definitely talk to your OB about it. If he doesn't think you need one, ask him why. There might be a perfectly good reason, but better to ask incase it's something that might help you. Good luck!


----------



## mommasboys2

Need some advice ladies. So I went for my early scan today and I should be 6 weeks 1 day, but I am only measuring 5 weeks 6 days and there was only a gestational sac. No yolk sac or anything else... she drew blood for betas and I go back Friday to redraw to make sure it is doubling. She also wants me to come back Monday for another scan, but of course I am expecting the worse. There should have at least been a yolk sac from what I have read. Anyone else with any previous experience is greatly appreciated.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150204_180752.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## k4th

Lotusblooms - make sure to tell your dr about the 2 day period. Clomid can thin your lining so they might want to swap you to something that won't do that. Femara doesn't have that side effect I think. 

Arohanui - glad the appointment went well & you have more clomid to be getting on with whilst you wait for ivf. Monitored cycles can be so reassuring!! Will they give you a trigger or just tell you when you're good to go?

Lace&pearls - I'm doing well thanks :) I'm 16 weeks now & beginning to believe this has actually happened for me. Hope you ladies can join me really soon on "the other side of clomid". And don't apologise for ranting - we all need to vent & this is the one place where people really understand. 

Mommasboys - did you have an internal or external scan? Externals aren't very accurate at that stage. And 2 days in measurement is nothing! I had 5 early scans due to complications - sometimes I was 3 days behind & others I was four days ahead! And I know exactly when I ovulated. I'm hoping for good news for you :hugs:

Fern - good to hear from you & glad you are enjoying the break! Do you think you ov'd this cycle?? That would be fab!! Still thinking of you hun :flow:


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Aaawww, thanks for thinking of me. Yep I did have a good and proper O... but as I said it was from the side on which I have a blocked tube. I know there is a very small chance that the egg could migrate to the open tube but not likely. We were really also just playing around this cycle and although we had a lot of sex (not "trying" has made DH _extra_ passionate lol); we did it like, standing up, me on top etc (sorry so much info)!! So not very good for ttc! But then again we _weren't_ trying. I just took my temps to confirm O for interest sake, and am fully expecting AF on the 16th. Will try again next cycle but I don't know if I should start taking clomid again or not?? It also gave me a much shorter and lighter AF so I think it definitely influenced my lining? Maybe I will only take a 25mg :) but who knows! Taking things one cycle at a time for now. I still want to just do maybe 2 cycles and then take a proper break till next year but we'll see. I have 50mg tablets x 25 left...

DH has stopped talking about ttc. He was really into it and supportive last year; but a week or so ago, he admitted to me that he doesn't think it will ever happen. What can I say. We did decide to focus on the good things in life after all......... So I can't blame him for not wanting to focus on infertility anymore. In fact he has stopped praying for us to conceive and is instead praying for the health of my sister's twins (she is now about 16 weeks pregs).

Mommasboys- I really hope you have some good news to share soon!! Keep us updated when you have your betas done hun. Thinking of you so much. :flower:

K4th - glad to hear you are still doing well. Have you had any more bleeding or has it settled down since?

Arohanui - OK that's great to have a better plan for the next 3 months! Yay! Glad that you are also feeling more hopeful. I only had 1 CD10 scan once (only because I insisted on booking it) and it's nice to see the follies growing. FX for you!!

Lotusblooms - any news? The waiting game sucks!!! Hugs.

Lace&pearls - of course you can vent here :) this is what the thread is here for!:hugs: Glad you could book your hsg. Hope the planning and timing all works out (and, of course, that you rather get a bfp this cycle!).

Jaybee - any news from your side hun? 

At least it's almost weekend!!! TTYL :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jaybee927

Arohanui said:


> Jaybee - did you manage to have a cd28 progesterone test? You very possibly did O a little too late for your cd21 test to pick up. Did you monitor your BBT during this cycle? If yes, what did your temps do? Did you see an uplift? If not, I'd really recommend tracking it going forward as it will confirm O for you. (My BBT also gives me a signal the day before AF arrives, which I find less upsetting than the unwelcome surprise of AF itself). Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Hello everyone!

I am sorry I haven't been able to write back much right now work is insane!! Still have my appt with RE 3/31! 

Arohanui- Thank you! No unfortunately I didn't take BBT but I definitely am going to next time! I am still waiting on AF. I am trying to hold out on taking HPT til Saturday. I have like no symptoms lately at all!! I didn't have a CD 28 progesterone test. Maybe I will ask for that next cycle.

LotusBlooms-Yes that is good. My OB told me to take HPT when I was like CD32-34 so you should be close hopefully! Especially if you know you O'd on CD14-15!!

lace&pearls- Thanks! Just waiting for AF or BFP!! I am having 0 symptoms so just waiting for now.

Regarding my HSG it was really really painful for me and the assistant just told me to keep breathing and that helped. When I got up afterwards I felt okay. I didn't have much "leaking" as they said. I thought I could be strong and okay but it was really painful for me afterwards I had to laydown with a heating pad and take a lot of painkillers. I really didn't want to move once I laid down. I would say it's like a really bad period cramp that comes in waves. But it is worth it to have the peace of mind that your tubes are opened. I couldn't even get up to move some blankets. Luckily it was on a Friday so I didn't have work the next day.

Fern81- I am on CD 35:wacko:! I totally understand about the not wanting to talk about TTC. My DH said yesterday that he had a dream that we had adopted a son. Either way would be fine with me. But I was like wow. A lot of people in my life are pregnant too! But I have had dreams where I have one daughter and one son but who knows! Anyways you never know sometimes when you stop "trying" is when everything can fall into place :)


----------



## Mommieh25

Hi all. I just finished my first clomid ovidrel cycle. I did judo mid my last baby. We are going for our final pregnancy.

I am on other clomid and assisted conception boards. I love the support. So may I join this one also?:shrug:


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui- that's great you get to do more clomid cycles with monitoring! GL! How come you would go from clomid straight to ivf? Would you skip iui altogether? 

I have a question for you ladies. I know I asked this before but I'm hoping to get a bit more info. When you stopped clomid, how did your first cycle compare to your pre clomid cycles? Longer? Shorter? Ovulation? 
Before clomid my cycles were around 36-38 days, with ovulation in the mid 20s. On clomid my cycles were 29, 29 and 33 days with ov around day 18.
My iui orientation is booked for day 33 of this cycle. If I have a shorter cycle this month, it might be too late for iui next cycle. But if it's longer than 33 days, I'll be doing iui next cycle. Worried about missing 2 cycles! I've never wished for a longer cycle before hahahha.


----------



## Fern81

Timetotry said:


> Arohanui- that's great you get to do more clomid cycles with monitoring! GL! How come you would go from clomid straight to ivf? Would you skip iui altogether?
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. I know I asked this before but I'm hoping to get a bit more info. When you stopped clomid, how did your first cycle compare to your pre clomid cycles? Longer? Shorter? Ovulation?
> Before clomid my cycles were around 36-38 days, with ovulation in the mid 20s. On clomid my cycles were 29, 29 and 33 days with ov around day 18.
> My iui orientation is booked for day 33 of this cycle. If I have a shorter cycle this month, it might be too late for iui next cycle. But if it's longer than 33 days, I'll be doing iui next cycle. Worried about missing 2 cycles! I've never wished for a longer cycle before hahahha.

Hi hun

I think everyone is different. I've had cycles range from 28-35 days before clomid, and cycles 28-35 days WITH clomid. This cycle (off clomid) has been kind of normal length so far with O on CD 16 and I'm expecting a 14 day LP again. 

I think the way the doctors planned yours take your average cycle length both on and off clomid into consideration nicely.... I know it's difficult and stressful to not know EXACTLY what to expect. I felt the same way about the planning for lap&dye last year! All you can do is plan to the best of your ability and then let nature take its course!! GL!!


----------



## k4th

:hi: mommmie - you're very welcome here :)

Timetotry - I had a break last summer and my last clomid cycle had been 39 days - ov'd cd 31 and my clomid free cycle was 48 days, ov'd cd 38. So longer for me off clomid. When I started again I was put on a higher dose to make me ov sooner. 

Good luck :)


----------



## LotusBlooms

Hi Everyone, hope you are all having a good day so far. 

Arohanui- I wanted to acknowledge your post about being frustrated about your insurance coverage. I completely understand. It is the same for those of us who are in British Columbia in Canada. Our initial visits are covered but anything beyond, IUI and IVF are not. It is frustrating to feel left out of consideration when we see surgeries for all kinds of other things that don't seem immediately necessary being funded. I will be keeping you in my prayers for the clomid to work so that you don't have to even think about other options. I am so glad that you will be monitored now! It will be nice for you to know what is happening and know that your doc is paying attention! 

K4th-Thank you for your recommendation! My first concern about my two day period last month was the lining, that very well could be what it is doing. I may switch to femara. 

Mommasboys-I have no idea what to tell you as I have not been pregnant yet but I will send lots of good energy your way.

Fern-Are you upset that your DH has stopped praying and keeping faith that it will happen? Mine has been on and off interested as well, though this year he has renewed interest. Most likely that is because I will be 39 this year so our window of opportunity will be closing for good, it's now or never for us! I found it frustrating that he wasn't interested and didn't want to hear about it for so many months. He agreed to try and then didn't want to talk about it, not even to know when the time was. I took a break from caring over the summer and then he started asking questions and getting interested again. It is fascinating to me the vast differences between couples and their reactions and attitudes when ttc. It's a good thing my mother didn't have any trouble conceiving, my father never wanted kids so there is no way my brother and I would have been born if it weren't for their "accidents"!

Regarding your clomid mg question, I think it would be good for you to consult your doc regarding the clomid dosage. I think 25mg is so low, it may not do much for you but everyone responds to it differently. I am sending you lots of hugs! 

Lace&Pearls-I am crossing my fingers first that you get your BFP and don't have to bother with anything else and secondly that you have a good cycle if you don't get your BFP and that you don't have to cancel. I am so glad that your OH will be there!! It made a big difference for me emotionally.

Mommie- Welcome!


Today is CD 33, 17 or 18 dpo and I am spotting a very small amount, only when I wipe and not every time. I really don't feel pregnant at all, I think clomid may have thinned my lining. I called the fertility clinic yesterday and my doc ordered bloodwork. I am supposed to hear from them about the results today. I would love to get a "you're pregnant" but I just really don't think I will. It is really crazy to experience this after being perfectly regular all my life. Gives me great compassion for those of you women who have had irregular cycles. I am working on being kind to my body instead of being frustrated with it. Lots of deep breaths and perspective shifts. :thumbup:

Here's to a day of goodness for all of you!


----------



## mommasboys2

So I am so confused my hcg level today from my blood work Wednesday was 9000. My doctor said you should see a yolk sac n heartbeat with an hcg level of 1500 but from what I have read that is not exactly true. Will find out Monday of they are doubling and will have another scan done. Not to optimistic after the way the doctor acted today though.


----------



## k4th

mommasboys2 said:


> So I am so confused my hcg level today from my blood work Wednesday was 9000. My doctor said you should see a yolk sac n heartbeat with an hcg level of 1500 but from what I have read that is not exactly true. Will find out Monday of they are doubling and will have another scan done. Not to optimistic after the way the doctor acted today tho i ch.(

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

No one ever checked my hcg so I can't help you out there. Thinking of you though & hoping Monday brings you good news :flow:


----------



## LotusBlooms

mommasboys2 said:


> So I am so confused my hcg level today from my blood work Wednesday was 9000. My doctor said you should see a yolk sac n heartbeat with an hcg level of 1500 but from what I have read that is not exactly true. Will find out Monday of they are doubling and will have another scan done. Not to optimistic after the way the doctor acted today tho i ch.(

Oh Mommasboys! I have my fingers crossed for you that everything works out fine. We are here for you!


----------



## LotusBlooms

I *should* be doing work right now...but I wanted to share that the fertility clinic called and my bloods look "great" and the doc wants me to take provera to induce a bleed. At least I knew I wasn't pregnant! There is a little part of me that hoped but I am not as disappointed as I would have been if I had really felt pregnant. 

I am not clear about how everything looks "great" but now I have to take more medication to induce a bleed. Seems like there is something wrong if I am not longer bleeding on my own...

Anyone else have an experience like this or experience with Provera? That is really a new thing for me. I will go look it up, AFTER I get some work done :wacko:


----------



## k4th

Lotusbloom - I've used provera loads of times! It's been a while but I think you take about 5 tablets on 5 consecutive days & then 5-10 days after your last tablet you start your "period". I had no side effects - all easy peasy! 

Yay for kick starting your clomid journey :happydance:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Lotusblooms - a long reply to you: :)

Naw I'm not upset with DH at all. He hasn't lost faith. We have prayed for a child, God heard and will give us one IF and when it is the right time. Which means that if it doesn't happen then it is STILL His will for some reason and not something that we are doing wrong; so we just have to make peace with that. It's _not easy_ but that's how we choose to look at it - with faith. It was just interesting for me that DH stopped talking about it and stopped asking me how my temps are, etc. But I can't blame him. 

I'm not going back to my gynae for fertility issues either. She is not too clued up and I have to pay R500 every time I just SEE her; and have to wait for 3-4 hours at a time in the waiting area because she is always running behind. I've learned MUCH more about infertility on there boards than from her. In fact I had to insist on her doing hsg, u/s, etc; after doing my own research! She never offered. 
I also had to decide by myself to increase my clomid dose to 100mg last year, she was just never available to answer any questions after just telling me that I didn't O on 50mg (going _solely_ on CD21 tests, without telling me what the tests were _for_). (By the way that cycle was 35 days long so if I DID O it was probably _not_ even on day14!). She also never told me to track my cycles, nothing. I think she is useless when it comes to ttc advice and treatment BUT she was OK when doing the lap&dye. 

If I have endo issues again or if I ever fall pregnant I will go to a different dr.

In a nutshell, I will be self medicating ;) if I do clomid again! We are also not going to see an infertility specialist atm. For NOW, we want to use our money on things that actually have a chance of yielding happy results.... like buying our first house etc.

Provera is not that bad. I took it once before starting clomid for the first time... (again I don't know WHY my dr prescribed it because on the day I went for the consult, I was already on CD3, after always getting AF on my own..... stupid dr....)

Sorry for venting away about my dr.... your assumption that I could even ask her about the clomid dose just got me fuming (at her!) again lol.

I'm happy for you that you will be starting your official clomid journey soon!!! Even though I'm on a break on and off, I will still be cheering you ladies on because I'm not quite ready to let go of the ttc boards yet :haha:!! :hugs:

Hope everyone has a good relaxing weekend!


----------



## Arohanui

Temp drop, spotting ... I know the drill by now! Expecting AF by this afternoon. 

Did anyone notice their cycles getting shorter each round on Clomid and O date getting earlier each cycle? My first three clomid cycles were 37, 34 and 32days with O on CD22, CD16 and CD14. I'm glad, if nothing else, that my cycles are getting shorter so I don't have to wait as long between BFP attempts!

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Mommasboys - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck, hun.


----------



## k4th

Arohanui said:


> Temp drop, spotting ... I know the drill by now! Expecting AF by this afternoon.
> 
> Did anyone notice their cycles getting shorter each round on Clomid and O date getting earlier each cycle? My first three clomid cycles were 37, 34 and 32days with O on CD22, CD16 and CD14. I'm glad, if nothing else, that my cycles are getting shorter so I don't have to wait as long between BFP attempts!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well.
> 
> Mommasboys - I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. Good luck, hun.

:hugs: sorry the witch got you :hugs:

My cycles got longer on 50mg clomid. Then my dose was changed & they got shorter again you have a great lp!!


----------



## Fern81

Hope you have a nice cycle arohanui. ... a 9 month one :). Awesome that you can find some positivity in all this.

Mommasboys, all the best for tomorrow. I hope you have some very good news for us. Thinking of you! 

I'm looking forward to starting this year's laboratory activities & experiments with my students on Friday. I hope that I'm so busy this week that I don't have time to actively tww! Must admit I have been symptom spotting a bit; hating it cause I'm supposedly on a break. ... and I know I'm not pregs. Anyway, I love the way progesterone is making my boobs huge :) but hate that they are so painful! Man. One more week of this!!!!

Ok so I will do my best to stick to the break for the rest of the week; no symptom spotting allowed! But will check in for your news Mommasboys!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So after being sick way too much this season and being really tired of focusing so much on something that's not becoming a reality right now, I'm taking a break. I'm still going to get all the testing I need when I get the money because I need to figure out what is wrong and have a normal ovulating cycle. 
So, I'm going to focus on our biz, moving in Sept., losing weight so I can be one hot momma when the time comes, traveling, and basically everything ELSE in life there is to enjoy and work towards. 
Love you girls, you've been a God send during this time and I hope you all get your bfp's really soon! (I'm sure I will still stalk this thread ;) ) 
Til next time... Ash


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy said:


> So after being sick way too much this season and being really tired of focusing so much on something that's not becoming a reality right now, I'm taking a break. I'm still going to get all the testing I need when I get the money because I need to figure out what is wrong and have a normal ovulating cycle.
> So, I'm going to focus on our biz, moving in Sept., losing weight so I can be one hot momma when the time comes, traveling, and basically everything ELSE in life there is to enjoy and work towards.
> Love you girls, you've been a God send during this time and I hope you all get your bfp's really soon! (I'm sure I will still stalk this thread ;) )
> Til next time... Ash

I will miss you but respect your decision. Life is too short to waste on sadness. Just wanted to thank you for all your support as well. I truly believe that when the time is right, you will have your babies! 
Have lots of fun focusing on the OTHER great things in life. It's worth it! If you want to travel to South Africa let me know ;)!

Lots of love!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nightnurse

If you guys are interested check out this thread

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/assisted-conception/2229445-clomid-2014-beyond.html


----------



## Fern81

Mommasboys - any news? I'm thinking of you hun x

How is everyone else? 

No news here. Working really hard, which is good... and just waiting for next cycle so I can decide whether to ttc, ntnp, take clomid again, or whatever.

Miss the thread!! xxx


----------



## k4th

:hi: fern. I miss this thread too - well, the good bits!! Lovely people, wonderful support!! Still cheering you all on & thinking of you all!! Let us all know what you do next cycle. Still so thrilled you ov'd on your own :happydance:

Mommasboys - still thinking of you too. Hope there was good news :hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

Well ladies sorry for the wait I had to change my appointment to today instead of Monday. And boy was I really shocked to find out we are having twins. :happydance: Thanks for asking how I was doing ladies.

Fern I hope you figure out the best way to go about this month fx.
 



Attached Files:







20150212_174634-1.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 3









20150212_174641-1.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Fern81

Thanks K4th! 

Mommasboys, wooowwwww!!!!!! That is so amazing. And it seems like identical twins!? So excited for you! Keep us updated with scan pics! Xxxx


----------



## mommasboys2

Yes and she also said there is another sac behind them with possibly a 3rd baby! :shrug: She is also concerned with what looks like a baby that implanted in my tube so I go back Wednesday for another scan to make sure we don't have a baby in my tube and possibly a 3rd baby in my uterus. :wacko: I am so nervous and even more worried after today just thinking of the possibilities of what is to come. I was just thrilled with one baby but now two and possibly three oh my.


----------



## k4th

mommasboys2 said:


> Yes and she also said there is another sac behind them with possibly a 3rd baby! :shrug: She is also concerned with what looks like a baby that implanted in my tube so I go back Wednesday for another scan to make sure we don't have a baby in my tube and possibly a 3rd baby in my uterus. :wacko: I am so nervous and even more worried after today just thinking of the possibilities of what is to come. I was just thrilled with one baby but now two and possibly three oh my.

:headspin:

Whoa?!! That is one big u-turn from your post last week! Wow!! Really glad to hear that babies are doing ok. If you also have an ectopic what will they need to do? 

Possibly three babies??!!!! :shock: congratulations!!! That is amazing news! I imagine it will take some getting used to! Keep up updated hun & look after yourself :flower:


----------



## Mommieh25

I agree seems like a lot to ingest. But you will have lots of love surrounding you.

I do pray you are not experiencing any tubal pregnancy. Sorry to hear of this.

Please keep us posted and try not to worry until you have the next scan. I know it is easier said than done, but please try.


----------



## mommasboys2

k4th said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and she also said there is another sac behind them with possibly a 3rd baby! :shrug: She is also concerned with what looks like a baby that implanted in my tube so I go back Wednesday for another scan to make sure we don't have a baby in my tube and possibly a 3rd baby in my uterus. :wacko: I am so nervous and even more worried after today just thinking of the possibilities of what is to come. I was just thrilled with one baby but now two and possibly three oh my.
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> Whoa?!! That is one big u-turn from your post last week! Wow!! Really glad to hear that babies are doing ok. If you also have an ectopic what will they need to do?
> 
> Possibly three babies??!!!! :shock: congratulations!!! That is amazing news! I imagine it will take some getting used to! Keep up updated hun & look after yourself :flower:Click to expand...

She said she would watch it as it may absorb back into my body, but if it continues to grow she will have to go in and remove it. I am praying for two healthy babies as we can not financially support three babies at one time (two is going to be rouh enough) but if we Have three we will figure something out. I am wondering why this happened though. I have never to my Knowledge had more than one baby at a time. I'm wondering if it could have been my ovary over working because I had the other one removed or if I still had the Clomid working it way out of my system which seems crazy.


----------



## k4th

mommasboys2 said:


> k4th said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and she also said there is another sac behind them with possibly a 3rd baby! :shrug: She is also concerned with what looks like a baby that implanted in my tube so I go back Wednesday for another scan to make sure we don't have a baby in my tube and possibly a 3rd baby in my uterus. :wacko: I am so nervous and even more worried after today just thinking of the possibilities of what is to come. I was just thrilled with one baby but now two and possibly three oh my.
> 
> :headspin:
> 
> Whoa?!! That is one big u-turn from your post last week! Wow!! Really glad to hear that babies are doing ok. If you also have an ectopic what will they need to do?
> 
> Possibly three babies??!!!! :shock: congratulations!!! That is amazing news! I imagine it will take some getting used to! Keep up updated hun & look after yourself :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> She said she would watch it as it may absorb back into my body, but if it continues to grow she will have to go in and remove it. I am praying for two healthy babies as we can not financially support three babies at one time (two is going to be rouh enough) but if we Have three we will figure something out. I am wondering why this happened though. I have never to my Knowledge had more than one baby at a time. I'm wondering if it could have been my ovary over working because I had the other one removed or if I still had the Clomid working it way out of my system which seems crazy.Click to expand...

When did you last take clomid? It can stay in your system for a couple of months after your last dose. If I remember rightly - didn't you have a large cyst after your first cycle of clomid? Maybe it overstimulated you a bit? 

Hope that if there is an ectopic, your body does it's thing & absorbs it up. I can understand the financial worry of triplets. I'm hoping everything works out in the best possible way for you and your family - be that two or three healthy babies - in a way you just don't know about yet :hugs: :flower:


----------



## mommasboys2

I took Clomid the end of September and yes it caused a really big Cyst 12 cms. It actually caused me to lose my left ovary bc it twisted it. Just praying everything works out and we don't have to risk surgery this early in the pregnancy as I'm assuming there could be a lot of harm done to the babies.


----------



## k4th

mommasboys2 said:


> I took Clomid the end of September and yes it caused a really big Cyst 12 cms. It actually caused me to lose my left ovary bc it twisted it. Just praying everything works out and we don't have to risk surgery this early in the pregnancy as I'm assuming there could be a lot of harm done to the babies.

:hugs: I know it's easier said than done, but worry won't help hun. Try to take your mind off it this weekend. :hugs: Will be thinking of you & hoping everything works out perfectly :flow:


----------



## Fern81

OMW Mommasboys! Please keep us updated. Just take it easy and be kind to yourself! 

I need your advice ladies. I'm out, as expected, started spotting so AF should be here soon. My dilemma is this: I really don't know what to do next. I'm praying about it but I still have no clear idea.
My three options are: 
* Trying a low dose clomid again
* Trying without clomid
* Going back on birth control pill... that might sound strange but I've had cramps for the past 2 cycles every single day. Today my left ovary (the one that is worst affected by endo) is very very sore. My back hurts. All those things make me suspect my endo is back. Cramping and spotting and feeling tired all the time is really dragging me down. So if I go back on bcp it will suppress the endo to a degree. ALSO, I won't have false hope every month and that will probably improve my quality of life. (I plan on making an appointment with an endo specialist for June, in any case.)

Now if I stop trying, the benefits are obvious as I described above. I really, really want to stop trying. The only downside is that my 1% chance of ever falling pregnant will become 0%. I'm scared that I would blame myself for making that decision one day when I'm too old to have kids at all.

Please give me your honest advice! I'm also going to post on a few other threads that I've started following but this thread has been my main lifeline for the past 7 months since starting clomid.

I am praying that we have a baby but that God's will be done and that He gives me peace of mind with whatever road is the right road. I trust that your opinions will be part of an answer to that prayer.


----------



## k4th

Fern - how about another option. How about birth control for a month or two and then a clomid cycle? Your sister caught straight off bcp and it's supposed to be a very fertile time when your ovaries are very sensitive to hormonal changes. So... You would get a nice break, let your endo flare go down, have a lovely quality of life & then fire up for super ov with clomid straight after bcp. I know some gynae's here insist on it & I *think* it's often part if an ivf cycle - so I'm sure there's a good evidence based reason for it. 

Best of both worlds? 

Sorry you're out this month :hugs:


----------



## Arohanui

Congratulations mommasboys! That's great news. I know that a multiple pregnancy comes with it's own set of worries, but try to only think of the positives. I have to admit I have a tinge of the green eyed monster - by the end of the year you could have five wonderful kids at home! That's amazing! How do you think your boys will cope with new twins or triplets? It'll be a big change for you all! 

Fern - that's a really hard decision. How many rounds of Clomid have you done and what breaks have you already had? I know that TTC is a full time occupation and completely all consuming and it's not healthy to stay on clomid for an extended period of time. You also need to consider your mental health - as someone described on another thread, TTC is a life crises. We deal with the feelings of loss, guilt, depression, hopelessness, worthlessness, despair and mourning every month, and that's a hard thing for anyone to deal with long term. However, as you've already identified, you may feel a real sense of guilt later if you stop now. If you decide to stop TTC and go back onto BCP will you look at other options (surrogacy, adoption etc.)? I know if someone said I could adopt a baby tomorrow, I would. I don't think you have to give birth to a child to love it or to have that special bond. I'm not a religious person, but if I were, I would consider that God's plan may be for you to give a wonderful life and love to a vulnerable child/children. You're obviously a wonderful person (I can tell by the way you support me and others on this thread) and you should be a mum, whether that's to your own child or someone else's. That probably hasn't helped at all in making your decision though, has it!


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. I wondered if I could join, please? Starting clomid 50mg for the first time next cycle days 2-6.


----------



## Mommieh25

laurac1988 said:


> Hi ladies. I wondered if I could join, please? Starting clomid 50mg for the first time next cycle days 2-6.

Hi Laur! Of course great to have you. You are in the cysters group and are always supportive. Happy clomid cycle and BFP results!


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I'm so sorry hun that is a hard decision to make. I had finally decided to ntnp and ended up pregnant that month. I honestly do think it has a lot to do with the stress of ttc. Maybe K4th has a good idea the the bcp for a few months to help you out and then a cycle of clomid. Praying you find the answers you are looking for. 

Arohanui thanks hun! My kids are super excited as they have wanted a little sister for awhile. I just don't want them to be disappointed if the unthinkable happens again or if they don't get their little sister. I'm sure a brother would be with them they just don't know it yet lol. My oldest almost 10 has already said one of the babies is his to take care of. He has always loved babies and told me from the day we found out that it was going to be twins. Still trying to figure out exactly how he knew that one. ;)


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Thanks for the support, the time you have taken to reply to a difficult question is really appreciated. I wanted some outside opinions (bigger picture) to help me make this personal decision and you ladies have been very helpful. Have also talked to DH and my sister extensively, and have come to a decision for now.
I'm going to try and schedule the appt for the endometriosis specialist asap, but it will still take a few months. The previous bcp that I've been on was prescribed by my GP; I want the specialist to prescribe something specifically helpful for endo. In the mean time, we are going to ttc this month with low dose clomid (!), probably take a break from clomid again next month and see what happens. DH and I decided (again) to not plan too far ahead. I can always go back on bcp for a while and ttc after that again. But I have decided to get professional advice as to which bcp will be the best for this painful endo situation.
We also approached my sister about the possibility of her being a surrogate, and talked about maybe doing ivf one day (I don't really want to go that route but we will see how we feel if still no bfp in another couple of years!). DH is still dead set against adoption. For now we are still going to focus on what's good in life and wait to see the dr before making other decisions.

Mommasboys - Can't wait to hear your news on Wednesday. Just know that if you should ever need our support, we will be right here!!!

Laura - you are very welcome!!

Hope everyone is doing really well xxx.


----------



## k4th

:hugs: fern. Sounds like you've had some tough conversations & reflections. Glad you have a plan (I know how much you like a plan in place lol!). & it sounds like a good one. I wish you so much luck this cycle!!! 

How did your sister react to the surrogacy question? Just curious - hoping & praying you won't need that option :hugs:


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou for the warm welcome, ladies  Excited to start clomid. We've been trying for basically three years now, so very ready to move this journey forward. My Dr seems to think clomid will work easily as I have got pregnant by myself before, but we will see


----------



## lace&pearls

sorry I have been absent for a few days x I started replying the other day and kept getting interrupted.

Thank you for everyone's support about the HSG, it means a lot :hugs:

Fern your decisions sound well thought out to me, (not that I am an expert of course) how do you and OH feel at the moment? x it sounds like you are keeping your options open xxx

mommasboys how are you doing? hope all is ok. 

welcome to laura :) x

AFM I am hoping to ovulate soon :-s bit worried as I am cd19 and my OPKs haven't been positive yet. I had a + this morning but I think that may have been because it was early. Since then I've been getting close to positive but not quite. Bit worried though as this is what my body used to do before clomid ~seemingly gear up to ovulate but perhaps not manage it. I have had some other signs though - EWCM and tender boobs so I hope that's a good sign. Fingers crossed for a + OPK tomorrow! This is my 3rd consecutive round NOT on clomid so for me it was very unusual (and great!) to have 2 regular 32 day cycles in a row without meds. I'm hoping my body will do it's thing and for a 3rd time maybe. If anything just at least so I can get this darn HSG done. if I Ovulate late it's going to cause problems :dohh: (here's hoping I ovulate at all though)

I have been having a couple of doubts as well lately - my OH has just been accepted for a new job which means if we did fall pregnant soon he probably wouldn't get paternity leave, I did think about possibly taking a break but I don't know I feel we might regret this. I guess we can't make a decision really until we see the FS in April if OH's sperm tests come back and the results aren't good then I imagine we will feel differently. It's difficult, I wonder if you all feel like this too, I feel like I'm not in control of my own life sometimes? like we have booked a holiday for next may, if I didn't have fertility issues I would possibly take a break for a couple of months so we weren't due around then and wouldn't lose the deposit (and the holiday!) but I feel like "beggars can't be choosers" and obviously I would give anything up to have another baby, but I also would just like to be able to plan a little bit you know.


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls - I think all those signs point to imminent ovulation :). Hope it happens at the right time so as not to interfere with the hsg! x You don't temp, right? BTW I totally understand what you mean about not feeling in control of your own life anymore! We want to plan an overseas trip, get a home loan, I want to buy a car and all of those need to be planned around a possible pregnancy which may or may not happen :/!! GL hun.... I hope for your sake that nature takes the decision out of (both of our) hands and that we just get our bfp!

K4th - I told my sister "I want to ask you to consider something for maybe a few years from now...". I didn't even get to the part of surrogacy before she said "You want to ask me to be a surrogate. Please don't ask me this now." Which is understandable. She is uncomfortably pregnant with twins so obviously she doesn't want to think about doing it again lol!!! Apparently my one cousin said that she would consider doing it. Hmmm. Hopefully I can convince at least one member of my huge family to do this for me one day (since NO-ONE else is infertile).

Obviously I also hope that I don't need that option :)

Love and hugs to everyone xx Monday is almost over!


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies, 
I've fallen behind with this thread. I've been trying to stay away from the whole forum this cycle and give myself a break (as much as possible lol) while we wait for our iui to start. 
I had asked everyone about ovulation after stopping clomid. So I thought I'd update you. I'm day 19 and just got a positive opk, am super crampy and my back and hips ache. So ov tomorrow. Which puts me in line to ovulate with my clomid cycles and not my natural cycles. 
Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls and timetotry- hope you ladies are both in the tww now! Hope to hear some good news soon. X

Mommasboys- thinking of you! Let us know how your scan went today!!!

I started 50mg clomid last night. Hope it leads to something.


----------



## TTCBean

I'm on CD16 and no positive OPK yet. :( When I had my mid-cycle u/s at CD11 I only had 2 follicle, 10mm and 12mm. Trying not to give up hope but I think this cycle is a bust.


----------



## k4th

TTCBean said:


> I'm on CD16 and no positive OPK yet. :( When I had my mid-cycle u/s at CD11 I only had 2 follicle, 10mm and 12mm. Trying not to give up hope but I think this cycle is a bust.

I had a 13mm follie on cd14 - ov'd on cd 22. Don't give up hope!!!! My clinic told me the cycle was bust & I kept on doing opks & got my bfp that month. Keep trying :)


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks fern x 
I'm cd 22 and no sign of a + OPK yet :( well I don't think so. I've come super close a couple of times. So unless i missed it. Ive had a few OV type pains and ewcm. But I think tbh it's not happening. We've had a busy few days so haven't been dtd much anyway tbh. 
Good luck with your clomid fern! I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern81 said:


> Lace&pearls and timetotry- hope you ladies are both in the tww now! Hope to hear some good news soon. X
> 
> Mommasboys- thinking of you! Let us know how your scan went today!!!
> 
> I started 50mg clomid last night. Hope it leads to something.

Just left the doctors office and the babies are measuring 7 weeks 5 days today so closer to what they should be measuring compared to last week. I could see their little chest just fluttering away and they are definitely sharing a sac. Their tails are almost completely gone and their little legs and arms were just to precious. Hoping to see the high risk doctor next week who has better equipment so that we can see them better.


----------



## Fezzle

TTCBean and Lace&Pearls- good luck with the ovulation!

I've had a rubbish cycle this time too.

My first Clomid cycle seemed perfect- I took 50mg CD2-6, had a scan on CD12 that showed a 17mm dominant follicle and great lining, I got a positive OPK on CD15 and then got a BFP at the end of the cycle. I felt great throughout the whole cycle though too.

Now with this 2nd Clomid cycle, which is the first cycle after my post-mc cycle and isn't being monitored, I took 50mg CD2-6 again, but didn't get a positive digi OPK until CD20, and didn't get a positive ic OPK until CD22. I also got two cold sores in the days before the positive OPKs and my skin broke out like crazy. I had some really light spotting about a week before I got the positive OPKs, and now post-O, I've been spotting every time I poop. I've had more mood swings than usual, and have also been craving rubbish food (sugar and carbs) like crazy- I'm not sure if that's a symptom or a cause of the issues I've been having (I have PCOS and am also on 1000mg on Metformin). 

I was wondering if anyone had a bad cycle on Clomid after a mc, or after having one that seemed to work well. I'm going to ask my FS if she thinks I should up my Clomid dose next time, or my Metformin, or just see what happens with another cycle first. Since we got pregnant on our first Clomid cycle, she seemed to think we should just keep trying with the Clomid for now, but I just turned 39 and don't want to waste any more cycles!


----------



## Mommieh25

mommasboys2 said:


> Fern81 said:
> 
> 
> Lace&pearls and timetotry- hope you ladies are both in the tww now! Hope to hear some good news soon. X
> 
> Mommasboys- thinking of you! Let us know how your scan went today!!!
> 
> I started 50mg clomid last night. Hope it leads to something.
> 
> Just left the doctors office and the babies are measuring 7 weeks 5 days today so closer to what they should be measuring compared to last week. I could see their little chest just fluttering away and they are definitely sharing a sac. Their tails are almost completely gone and their little legs and arms were just to precious. Hoping to see the high risk doctor next week who has better equipment so that we can see them better.Click to expand...

Thanks for the update! It all sounds so exciting!


----------



## Mommieh25

Fezzle said:


> TTCBean and Lace&Pearls- good luck with the ovulation!
> 
> I've had a rubbish cycle this time too.
> 
> My first Clomid cycle seemed perfect- I took 50mg CD2-6, had a scan on CD12 that showed a 17mm dominant follicle and great lining, I got a positive OPK on CD15 and then got a BFP at the end of the cycle. I felt great throughout the whole cycle though too.
> 
> Now with this 2nd Clomid cycle, which is the first cycle after my post-mc cycle and isn't being monitored, I took 50mg CD2-6 again, but didn't get a positive digi OPK until CD20, and didn't get a positive ic OPK until CD22. I also got two cold sores in the days before the positive OPKs and my skin broke out like crazy. I had some really light spotting about a week before I got the positive OPKs, and now post-O, I've been spotting every time I poop. I've had more mood swings than usual, and have also been craving rubbish food (sugar and carbs) like crazy- I'm not sure if that's a symptom or a cause of the issues I've been having (I have PCOS and am also on 1000mg on Metformin).
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had a bad cycle on Clomid after a mc, or after having one that seemed to work well. I'm going to ask my FS if she thinks I should up my Clomid dose next time, or my Metformin, or just see what happens with another cycle first. Since we got pregnant on our first Clomid cycle, she seemed to think we should just keep trying with the Clomid for now, but I just turned 39 and don't want to waste any more cycles!

So sorry Fezzle about the bad cycle. Unfortunately I dn't know unchanged. Hopefully someone on here does.:shrug:


----------



## k4th

Do you temp lace&pearls? I did to confirm ov - that might help if you've had a couple of "almost"s

Fezzle - I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs: I haven't experienced a mc but have experienced several rounds of clomid. The first cycle was almost perfect, ewcm from cd11, ov on cd14. After that it all went a bit haywire. Ov happened anywhere from cd14 - cd32 (ish) and my ewcm vanished. I never had much mid cycle spotting but did have a short lp. 

I've heard that a couple of cycles after mc can be a little unusual. Equally, it could be the clomid working differently after the first cycle. Maybe give it a couple of cycles & if it doesn't settle then talk to your dr. 

So sorry you are back on the ttc treadmill. Hope it's not for long :hugs:


----------



## Arohanui

Mommasboys - great news. Have you confirmed twins or triplets?

Fern - good luck with this cycle! Hope your endo pain subsides and you have a good cycle.

I had a clomid scan today (CD12) but it didn't go very well - my ovaries took ages to find (apparently they sit unusually far out to the sides!), my follies are too small and my lining is looking too thin. 

I've got to go back for another scan and some blood tests on Monday, but the head of the department wants to see me when I go back. I spoke to her briefly today after my scan and she was not happy that I'd already been prescribed 3 clomid rounds without scans or monitoring. 

I'm not really sure what will happen next, but I'm grateful that I'm having a monitored cycle and we might get a few more answers as to why we still haven't managed to get a BFP after 3 years TTC.

Hope everyone else is doing well. Good luck to all.


----------



## mommasboys2

Arohanui said:


> Mommasboys - great news. Have you confirmed twins or triplets?
> 
> Fern - good luck with this cycle! Hope your endo pain subsides and you have a good cycle.
> 
> I had a clomid scan today (CD12) but it didn't go very well - my ovaries took ages to find (apparently they sit unusually far out to the sides!), my follies are too small and my lining is looking too thin.
> 
> I've got to go back for another scan and some blood tests on Monday, but the head of the department wants to see me when I go back. I spoke to her briefly today after my scan and she was not happy that I'd already been prescribed 3 clomid rounds without scans or monitoring.
> 
> I'm not really sure what will happen next, but I'm grateful that I'm having a monitored cycle and we might get a few more answers as to why we still haven't managed to get a BFP after 3 years TTC.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Good luck to all.

I'm so sorry your scan didn't go good, but glad to hear they are ready to get things figured out for you! Keeping my fx for some good news.

Afm we definitely only have two babies and they are definitely sharing the same sac. A lot more risk with that but we are staying optimistic and just have to keeping moving forward.


----------



## jaybee927

Hi Everyone! Hope you are all well. I have been reading your posts but nothing to share really for me. I am on CD 49 no AF. I emailed my OB and they said that I would have to take Provera again to start my period. :cry: I just had such bad side effects with Provera. Worse than clomid!

She wants my husband to complete the semen analysis. I am trying to get him to complete it on Saturday because I want him to complete it before my RE appointment on 3/31. Because I know when I go there he will have to do it anyways for sure!

Did any of you have any issues with the semen analysis test and getting your partner to complete it? I told him briefly but I am nervous for some reason. :dohh:


----------



## Fezzle

Thanks! I've sent a message to my FS, so I'll update with what she advises.


----------



## Mommieh25

jaybee927 said:


> Hi Everyone! Hope you are all well. I have been reading your posts but nothing to share really for me. I am on CD 49 no AF. I emailed my OB and they said that I would have to take Provera again to start my period. :cry: I just had such bad side effects with Provera. Worse than clomid!
> 
> She wants my husband to complete the semen analysis. I am trying to get him to complete it on Saturday because I want him to complete it before my RE appointment on 3/31. Because I know when I go there he will have to do it anyways for sure!
> 
> Did any of you have any issues with the semen analysis test and getting your partner to complete it? I told him briefly but I am nervous for some reason. :dohh:

At first he seemed aloof, but when I talked to him about everything and how important it was to me he did it with no problem.

He really believes in faith, and of course he had no semen problems. I am now believing for me. All things are possible. Don't give up.

Just talk to hubby. I'm sure he will understand.:winkwink:


----------



## Fern81

Just checking in, hope everyone is well. X

Mommasboys, great news that the twins are doing good!

Will post a proper reply when I have time. Very busy at work. Took my last clomid tonight and really praying that it will work :/


----------



## laurac1988

Day 3 of 50mg clomid here and DEAR GOD the bloating. So very bloated! No pain or anything so I'm not worried, but I look four months pregnant!


----------



## Arohanui

Laurac - just wait for the hot flushes to start. They're a real delight! Good luck with your first clomid round :)


----------



## laurac1988

Oh gaaaaawd! I'm hoping to avoid those


----------



## Mommieh25

laurac1988 said:


> Day 3 of 50mg clomid here and DEAR GOD the bloating. So very bloated! No pain or anything so I'm not worried, but I look four months pregnant!

I was on 150 this time. My moods were :wacko:!!!!! It was horrible. I had to stay away from people. Everything made me snap. Plays all the other symptoms....... I was not myself. I hope this cycle works. If not it will be my evil twin coming to visit again.....:blush:


----------



## Jean40

I might be joining you ladies soon, depending on how my HSG looks Wed & if RE thinks we should push on even with a slightly high prolactin. So far, I am going to start with 50mg clomid days 3-7, 2 ampules of Bravelle on day 9, then HCG trigger & onto IUI, which I am hoping will be in a month from now.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jean40 said:


> I might be joining you ladies soon, depending on how my HSG looks Wed & if RE thinks we should push on even with a slightly high prolactin. So far, I am going to start with 50mg clomid days 3-7, 2 ampules of Bravelle on day 9, then HCG trigger & onto IUI, which I am hoping will be in a month from now.


Welcome Jean!


----------



## Jean40

Just looking at my protocol & it's 100mg Clomid, not 50. Oops.


----------



## Fezzle

I talked to my FS on Fri- she said if this cycle doesn't work out to stay on 50mg for next cycle too and after that we'll look at things again. She said since 50mg has definitely worked before, and Clomid can have some negative effects on fertility (thinner lining), she wants to keep me as low as we can. She did tell me to up my Metformin though, so now I'm on 1500mg. She said that my hormones might still be recovering from the mc.


----------



## Fern81

Welcome Jean!

Fezzle - good that you have a plan. Hope everything settles down and that your cycles return to normal (or... better yet a bfp in a few days!).

How is everyone doing/feeling? 

AFM - I'm swamped at work. One more week before the tuition centre and lab work gets pushed to the back burner (my students have an exam month ahead so then I won't be teaching & doing experiments full time) BUT for now we are trying to do as much as possible before the week is up! Tired and stressed.:wacko: At least I can't focus on "waiting to O" too much.

I have ONE digital OPK left lol, will just use that on CD14. I haven't had much luck with OPKs (because I don't want to spend a lot of money on ttc anymore) so I tend to not use them during my whole entire fertile period. My mom bought me one pack last year already and I have been using only one or two each cycle with no luck obviously! :haha:(Prefer temping and checking CM.) So will keep you ladies updated; today is only CD9 though.

Also doing a version of SMEP... O has been mostly on CD15/16 so far so I've decided to BD CD10, 12, 14, 15, 16 and 18. With preseed and hips elevated after.

That's basically IT for specific ttc plans! Other than that just trying to keep my head above water with work so I haven't even had time to diet/exercise properly. (& still can't survive without caffeine :dohh:).

Hugs to everyone! Updates please! :flower::hugs:


----------



## TTCBean

Still no O... well, according to OPK tests... have been doing them 2-3 times per day since CD 11. :( I'm on CD22 now.


----------



## Jean40

Crap, I have to redo my prolactin blood test, fasting this time, then see if we change anything.


----------



## Mommieh25

Jean40 said:


> Crap, I have to redo my prolactin blood test, fasting this time, then see if we change anything.

It will be worth it though. Continue to let us know how all is doing.


----------



## Fern81

How is everyone? 
Don't know why I feel so positive this time. Feeling as though I'm already pregnant! (Exctement-wise). Realistically it means that I will crash and burn that much harder when AF arrives but I'm going to enjoy feeling happy while it lasts..... :)

Dust!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Keeping my fx very tightly for you fern sending tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## TTC74

Hi ladies. I just started clomid today because I have low AMH and have been trying to conceive for 10 months without success at 40 years old. My fingers are crossed that we only have to go through this once, but I've been hoping to conceive naturally now for 10 months! So, we shall see.


----------



## laurac1988

Just finished my last clomid 50mg last night. My ovaries feel like bowling balls!


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

Went for another Clomid scan yesterday (CD16) with much better results! One follicle from my left ovary measured 20, nothing much happening at all in my right. Lining still a bit on the thin side, but specialist not too worried about it and we left the hospital with instructions to 'enjoy ourselves' and BD as much as we can until temp shift! 

Need to go back for blood tests on Sunday to confirm O. I think they want to rule out LUFS too so I'm not sure if that will mean another scan or if they can tell with bloods. A previous scan showed a fairly large cyst on my left ovary (which is now gone) so LUFS is a possibility. 

More baby news from friends - I'm surrounded by pregnant ladies! Hoping and wishing I'll get my turn soon. OH is getting fed up with BD on demand - turns out scheduled BD isn't that sexy! :nope:

Hope everyone is well. Best wishes to you all!


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Mommasboys - you are so very sweet. I enjoy all of your updates a lot. I don't know if you know (you were taking a break when I posted this at the end of last year); but my sister is also pregnant with identical twins. She is 19 weeks now and just found out last week that she is having boys. A twin pregnancy is super special even with all the added "issues". So even though it is just my sister and not me, I still feel a kind of personal connection to your twin pregnancy. :hugs:

Arohanui - I know the feeling! Last month BD was so much fun for both DH and I. Now it's back to being forced and clinical on demand! Oh well. Great news re your follie and "not bad" lining!!! Go get 'em girl :). :winkwink:

Laura - My ovaries are also aching. Lol the bowling ball reference. It's sore but now that I know it means they are working, I kind of enjoy the ache (like sore muscles after a workout = good ache). I even like the bad pains that accompany O itself.

TTCBean - do you temp? Any news on the OPKs yet?

TTC74 - Welcome and good luck!

Mommie - what's news? You are in the tww right? Or am I confused.

Jean - urgh I hope your levels are OK. Keep us updated. Would love for you to be able to join us in ttc. x

Lace&pearls - what's news? When is your hsg? Thinking of you!

I'm so busy at work, it is just insane. Had a very stressful couple of weeks now that my hours have been doubled. Still love my job a LOT but I have had no time to exercise or prepare healthy meals and have only been sleeping about 4 hours a night. I hope it doesn't affect anything; however after this coming Friday things will be quieter for about 6 weeks. Hoping to O on the weekend when I am feeling calmer!:wacko:

Hugs!:flower:


----------



## TTC74

Speaking of follicles, my doc said I had 8 (I think) at my pre-clomid ultrasound. He said that was fine - that they'd be worried if it was 2-3 and they'd be worried if it were particularly high as suggestive of PCOS. Does anyone know what all this follicle business means? I mean, I know that it's where the egg comes from, by why do they care how many there are? How many should there be?


----------



## TTC74

Well, I found some literature on antral follicles. It looks like my count is low-normal and well within normal range for my age. So, I'm not going to worry about it. I'm sure that's a good thing since stress is not my friend in this journey. Stay calm and pray for success!


----------



## TTCBean

Fern81 - no temping... I don't sleep enough solid hours for that to be accurate (DS gets up every 3hrs or so still!) My OPKs have been darker the past two days but nothing that is totally positive (and digital clearblue says no O yet)! Ugh!


----------



## Fezzle

TTC74- I know it's a measure of your ovarian reserve, but I don't know much about how much the numbers affect your fertility and chances. Since I have the combination of having PCOS plus being older, the two things have balanced themselves out to look like a normal AFC for a younger woman. I had 12 on each ovary, so 24 total, when my FS had a look before she put me on Clomid.

BFN for me today- I hadn't had much hope for most of the cycle with the late ovulation and all the spotting, but I've had a lot of symptoms in the past few days so I broke down and tested. I'm hoping AF shows up soon so I can move on to the next Clomid cycle. Hopefully it'll be better with the higher Metformin now and being longer since the mc.


----------



## Fern81

Sorry for the bfn Fezzle! :(. Hope you either get a late bfp OR that AF hurries up and comes really soon. I think you have a good chance with the increased metformin. And good news that you DID ovulate at least. Hugs!

TTC74 - Good for you for doing research. I believe that the better informed we are, the better our chances at actually getting it right and not making a silly mistake. (Like accidentally using sperm unfriendly lubricant, like DH and I did; or whatever).

I also had about 10 antrals at my pre-clomid ultrasound in 2014. Dr did an abdominal u/s though so only one plane was visible. I also think she was a bit clueless since she told me that I was clearly not ovulating on my own, because if I had been ovulating she would have expected to see a corpus luteum. _Welllll.... the day of the u/s was the last day of AF so obviously no corpus luteum would have been present.... Duh!!_ (And then she put me on provera to bring on a period... even though I was just finishing up AF and had been having regular cycles??). Since starting to educate myself about the subject matter I have learned so much that she never told me or that she just plain didn't know/did wrong. Isn't it irritating when health care providers make so much money but are so idiotic?

Anyway, rant aside: If there are antrals there are potentially eggs. And clomid helps them along. So I hope you have success with your cycles. x

Bean - I hope you still get that +!

Clomid is really kicking my butt this time. The side effects are way worse than they were on 100mg (weirdly). Dizzy, feel like I have that typical clomid hangover, blurry eyes, etc! But as always, I will take it with a smile if it ever brings me a baby.

By the way this is my last clomid cycle for the year. This one is cycle 6 and I don't want to do too much. We already have a lot of breast cancer and ovarian cancer in the family, on my mom's side. But I will still continue ttc, even without clomid, until I get to see the endometriosis specialist. AND still remain focused on the other great things in life like our planned trip to Zanzibar!

And another little vent that can only happen here lol. :) I'm really sick of pregnant ladies complaining about how terrible it is to be pregnant! Especially if they have been ttc for a while and IMO should be more grateful. (I would give ANYTHING for morning sickness, sore boobs, baby bloat etc if I could only have a child). Just insensitive if they complain to other ladies who are STILL ttc, ltttc, or suffering after a loss. 
OK, as I said, my opinion, you might feel the same or not! 

Love you all!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TTC74

Fern81 said:


> I'm really sick of pregnant ladies complaining about how terrible it is to be pregnant! Especially if they have been ttc for a while and IMO should be more grateful. (I would give ANYTHING for morning sickness, sore boobs, baby bloat etc if I could only have a child). Just insensitive if they complain to other ladies who are STILL ttc, ltttc, or suffering after a loss.

I'm right there with you, Fern. I've given birth twice (although it was many years ago), and yes late pregnancy can get uncomfortable, but I would do anything to experience the blessings that it brings along.


----------



## TTCBean

So I had some dark OPKs for about ~3 days but this morning completely negative and faint. I had a few days of dark OPKs around CD14 (now CD25). I don't know what to think. I've been having ovary pain since around CD14. Past few days I've been getting really nauseated. I took a HPT and of course, negative. I was told if nothing happens by the 13th of March to call and they will up me to 150mg.


----------



## Jean40

I did the fasting prolactin and the results were well within normal limits. I gave the results to my RE when I saw him for my HSG yesterday. I got a message from the nurse that updated the results & that it would be discussed in my follow up appointment, which I don't have scheduled. Guess I need to schedule a follow up appointment! My tubes were all clear, but he does see a less dense area on the bottom right of my uterus, which could be my small fibroid and he mentioned doing the saline ultrasound, but I already did that 5 weeks ago. I am also waiting on the "all clear" from my cardiologist to proceed, but I have to have an MRI on April 6, which might actually be day 3 if my cycles stay the same (not jinxing it, I hope!), so I can do my long drive there, do all my cardiology stuff in the morning, get that doctor to fax a letter to my RE across town, then go to RE office for ultrasound so I can hopefully start the clomid. Whew! I never knew how many hoops I had to jump through to do all this! The RE in the town I live in refused to accept me as a patient since I had heart surgery, even though the cardiac specialist says my type of surgery is one of two best suited to have a normal pregnancy and birth, a complete opposite of what I was told after I had the surgery. If I had known this, I would've had babies 10+ years ago! I just hope my old eggs got a few good ones left.


----------



## Mommieh25

Yes Fern I took a test. Negative. I will keep testing until sure sign of af. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you so much Fern! Any new updates for this month?

Afm I am feeling I am having boys, but everyone besides me thinks I am having girls. My oldest son who told me the day I found out we were expecting that we were having twins swears he is getting to little sisters so who knows lol. I don't go back to the doctor until the 9th so nothing much to update. I will however be meeting my high risk doctor that day and will be 11 weeks then so I'm super excited about my appointment and nervous at tge same time.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey everyone! 
Just wanted to check in and say hi. Looks like we got some more bfps on here!! Yay! 
Afm, my cycle has gone wacky again so idk what will happen. And omw it is so hard to refocus your thoughts on other things than babies and ttc and all that! Aye... 
GL ladies! I'm still around occasionally.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Mommasboys - Will you be doing a gender scan eventually or just go Team Yellow? GL with the high risk appt. I hope everything goes well! x

MrsMcCurdy - Hi there! I know the feeling lol. Even when taking a break ttc is in the back of my mind. It's something so important to us; impossible to just completely wipe it from our minds. Hugs hun. :hugs:

Mommieh - Aaaww, sorry about BFN. Keep us updated. Thinking of you! 

Jean - All that admin...! Do you have any LOs yet? Hope your eggs are still nice and healthy. My great-grandmother had 3 kids after age 40, with no fertility meds. If it's meant to be it will definitely happen. :flower:

TTCBean - will you be taking provera or just stepping up to 150mg? Interesting. FX for you!

How is everyone else? Thinking of you ladies every day!

AFM - I guess I ovulated yesterday (CD14). DTD CD10, 12 and 14, hoping that was enough. I didn't even feel any O pains so I have no idea from which side I ovulated. I think the clomid was not that kind to me this round because I had very very little EWCM... think my lining will probably also be thin. Going to phone tomorrow morning to get an appointment with the specialist (he only accepts new bookings on the 1st working day of each month). Everything is still sore, pressure and pain right on the area where my uterus and ovaries are. (Have been for the past 2 cycles). Even so, my temps are still relatively low compared to before the lap&dye so IDK if the endo is back or WHAT is going on. :shrug: Come on bfp; then I can stop worrying about endo and bcp for a while :(. Today I actually feel really fed up with constant cramping and no bfp ever.


----------



## lace&pearls

fern I'm sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down :hugs: hopefully the specialist can shed some light? 
on the plus side though yay for hopefully ovulating?! :) I hope you can get some answers from a better doctor as your last one didn't seem to help you very much xxx 

afm I am feeling a little bit "meh" I am cd 33, so for the past 5 cycles or so this would have been cd1 for me but no sign of Af but I haven't had a single positive OPK so far this cycle so I'm pretty sure any lasting effects of clomid have worn off and I'm just not ovulating now :( I'm unsure what to do as I have my hsg booked for Thursday but I think I will have to cancel as they won't do it until I've had a period. I guess there is always the chance you could be pregnant (even though I highly doubt I am) just getting really tired of testing now! been testing at least twice a day for 2 weeks +, they get really close to positive but I'm pretty sure they aren't. I feel like my body keeps trying to ovulate but can't quite manage it, I've had increase in CM, achy/twingey ovaries. I am OK with not being pregnant this cycle I just want to get it over and done with and get this hsg out of the way :( I don't know at which point I should give up and take provera (or similar) ??? 
is it possible to fall pregnant on a really long cycle? just out of curiosity x or is it v unlikely? x


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern- I'm guessing my gender scan will not be until around 18 weeks which I think is the normal for everyone. Your bd schedule is almost exactly the same as ours the month we got pregnant. I am keeping my fx very tightly and praying for you!


----------



## laurac1988

It's totally possible to fall pregnant on a really long cycle hun. A friend fell pregnant on a day 63 ovulation!

I'm still waiting for ov. OPKs are darkening but not yet positive.


----------



## Fern81

Mommasboys- yep I guessed so. I know some doctors claim that they can see "something" (gender) with the early fetal assessment scan but personally I'm a bit sceptical about that! Even though my sister went for the fetal assessment she also only found out the gender at wk18. Well I hope your babies are healthy and that your gender dreams may come true. X 

Lace&pearls. .. urgghhh hun!!!! I really hope you manage to sort something out so you can still have the hsg! You've been waiting so long. If you get a negative blood preg test, will they do the procedure then? Will be checking for your updates. X

Yep I am counting on better help from another dr! Again wishing for my own personal ultrasound machine. ....... I would love to be able to see what is going on in here!


----------



## Jean40

Fern, no I don't have any babies, just furbabies, who are adorable & cuddly. Not that I haven't tried! I still think my problem is the small fibroid. 

AFM, I woke up to quite a bit of brown discharge this morning, good thing I wore a pantyliner just in case. This is 4 days after my HSG! I still have the tiniest amount of spotting going on and have been crampy & achy down there today. I really would've thought this would happen within a day or two of the HSG.


----------



## TTCBean

No idea if my RE is going to do Provera or just up to 150mg! I have to call in two weeks so I'll know then. I haven't had AF in 30 months!!! so it would be nice to have one and then start again. My RE did say it wasn't good to go that long w/o one.

No Positive OPK and of course HPT is negative too. I'm CD29. :(


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls- forgot to add that my sister got pregs now with her twins when she only ovulated 5 weeks after her last period. Xxx

Laura- how are those clomid side effects treating you? Hope you are feeling good! 

Jean- I also don't have kids, only fur babies! They are living with my parents though because there are no pets allowed in our block of flats. ... can't wait until we get a house with a garden! Hope the spotting passes soon. At least you know what caused it hun.

TTCBean - I really hope your RE gets you sorted out. Or that you get proper AF/ OPK soon! Our bodies are so frustrating. I don't know how everyone managed to have kids 100 years ago. I really hope you get some positive news soon. X

Well, I got an appt with the endometriosis and fertility specialist end June. Will ttc without clomid until then. Also it seems like I didn't O after all; that explains why I never felt O pains lol! Had emergency sex this morning after temping hahaha! I think yesterday's high temp was due to me having 4 ciders the previous night at a big birthday celebration, and us sleeping without the fan on (sooooo hot here in RSA). So we will see what the next few days bring. I was a bit suspicious yesterday when my CP was so high and I still had some EWCM. Oh well.


----------



## laurac1988

Fern I've had a few headaches but nothing much else really. Just sitting around waiting for a +OPK now!


----------



## TTC74

Just checking in on all you ladies! 

AFM - I'm waiting around for +OPK/peak fertility monitor reading. I figure it'll be another couple of days. Last month I Od on CD12/13 but I'm guessing this cycle (my first clomid cycle), it will be a little later. That's just a guess based on how light the OPKs are at this point, though. I'm fitting in a BD every other day to make sure I'm covered. 

GL to all in the TWW!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks for the PMA Fern and Laura :thumbup:

hope you guys manage to catch the egg :happydance: 

I'm going to phone the hospital tomorrow and say I don't see Af arriving by thursday so what should I do? x


----------



## jaybee927

Hi everyone! I finally have news to share. Today I am on CD 60! I have had very severe painful cramps for the last week with nausea. They have been getting more painful the last few days. I almost went to the ER!! I thought I would have one week of cramps and that AF would finally arrive. I went to see my PCP today and emailed my OB.

My LMP was on 1/2! I took an HCG blood test today and I got 26! The nurse said that it is possible that I O'd very late in my cycle. I can't celebrate too early yet because I would only be like one week pregnant. And because she said there is still a chance that I could miscarry or the egg tried to implant but didn't. I have to wait until NEXT MONDAY to take another blood test. It will be the longest week ever!:coffee:

I am just so shocked that this even happened so late in my cycle. Since I took the clomid on days 5-9! So there is hope for not getting your AF!


----------



## mommasboys2

Jaybee Fx very tightly that you baby is a sticky one! I know how horrible the wait is just try to stay busy and not worry to much even though that is easier said than done.


----------



## Fern81

Jaybee - that is great news! Keep us updated!

Lace&pearls - Let us know what the doctors advise. I really hope you either O late and get a bfp (of course) or that you can get that hsg done that's been hanging over your head since last year. xxxxx

TTC74 and Laura - hope you both O soon so that you can start getting the tww over with :).

Wellllll I don't know what's up with my body anymore. My temps are all over the place but I don't know if I ovulated or not. My fertility signs are also confusing. Creamy cm most of the time but now and then still a little bit of ewcm. Cervix is sometimes rock hard and sometimes feeling more soft and high. ???? I don't feel my ovaries at ALL anymore and this is after 2 weeks of constant aches and pains. 

I HOPE I didn't confuse my body with the 50 mg. After I O'd last month on my own :(. I suppose all I can do is to keep taking my temperature and continue to bd eod until I'm more sure what's going on. We will have to see!


----------



## laurac1988

FX something happens for you soon Fern! 
I've had an increase in ewcm today after getting bits of it over the last three days. Today there's A LOT. Fingers crossed the OPK goes + soon


----------



## TTCBean

22 month old is sick and has been nursing nearly NONSTOP for 24 hours... yeah, he really doesn't want me to have another baby does he??!! We were doing so good with the weaning!

An another note, having ovary pains so maybe AF or really late O? I don't know. I haven't tested for O in a few days.


----------



## Fern81

Yah I really want to be tww buddies with you all!


----------



## TTC74

Getting antsy. My OPKs are darkening up. Here's to a pos OPK tomorrow or Thursday!


----------



## TTCBean

Yay, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Fern81

Hm. Now I'm wondering if I maybe did O after all and just having a seriously strange chart. We'll see...


----------



## TTCBean

I took a HPT this morning and it was negative so I got frustrated and tossed it aside on the bathroom counter. I just looked at it again before throwing it away and I see a faint positive line... UGH, I bet it's an evap line!!! :( I got so excited and ran to DH but then I was like "oh yeah it's an old test"! :( Took another just now and don't see any line (not even faint). Ouch.


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern could it be possible that cd 15 was a weird temp? If your temp stays up I would say ovulation would be cd 16.

Ttcbean that is exactly how my positive started. It took at least 20 mins to show a line on my ic until cd12 and even then it was still barely there at 10 mins. Went out and bought a frer and took it after a two hour hold positive before it even hit the control line. How many dpo are you fx for you hun!


----------



## Fern81

TTCBean, keep us updated! That would be wonderful.....!

Mommasboys, ff also thinks I O'd cd16. I am still a bit unsure. Cd15 could have been a weird temp because I had a few ciders the night before. But then again I had lot to drink on new year's and it had no effect on my temps. Also, my fertility signs were very ambiguous. I've gotten used to feeling O pains and getting sore nipples only the day after. This time no O pains and sore nips since Saturday. Think my hormones were a bit out of wack.

Having said that; I am also going to take cd16 as O day to err on the side of caution. Now my LP will tell the rest of the story.

How are you?? And everyone else? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Hope your chart continues to rise and confirms ov 100% fern!
TTCbean - hope it turns into a "time limit" BfP soon! Fx!!!!

I'm still waiting for ovulation. It has to be soon. I've had ewcm for about four days and my ovaries feel like they're going to explode! But no +OPK...


----------



## TTCBean

Blah! Checked with FMU and big ol negative. :( I don't know how many DPO I am...my OPKs haven't been very reliable but I am guessing at least 10dpo. 

I've been having so many odd symptoms. Clomid must be doing a doozy on my system.


----------



## laurac1988

ah HAH! OPK is just on the very verge of positive. It'll be positive later today. WOHOO!
Donor is visiting this evening


----------



## TTC74

OPK went positive this morning. I'm SO excited for O so that I can enter the TWW on this - my first - clomid cycle. Also, I noticed last night (TMI alert) that I had a lot of EWCM - much more than usual. I don't know if it's the clomid or the Fertile CM supplement but I'll take it!


----------



## TTCBean

UGH! I left my FMU HPT sitting out while I tended to my son/made breakfast so about 40 minutes/1 hr passed. Looked at it (I really should toss hpt out right away and not look after allotted time) and another SUPER faint line... like hardly there at all. Another evap??? The one I took last night before bed is negative and no line now that it's dry. I'm using the cheap internet Wondfu's from Amazon ($20 for 50).

ETA: Took another with SMU and basically stared at it for 5 minutes, timed my watch and went back another 5 and negative as can be. An hour went by, still negative. 

Noooo idea what's going on! Going to try to hold out a couple of days.


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I would go with cd 16 unless you have a dramatic drop for some weird reason. I was never good with temping I would alwats forget or never get up at the same time so it would be all messed up. Surprisingly enough both time I have fallen pregnant in the past 2 years I used opks those months. Maybe just coincidence that the only 2 times I used opks I got pregnant who knows. Do you only temp or do you use opks as well?

Laurac and ttc74 go catch those eggs ladies fx for y'all!

Ttcbean 10 dpo is still very early give it a few more days. It is so weird reading what your saying bc that is exactly how my bfp started out. I had a blaring bfp with a frer at 12 dpo but I am preggo with twins so idk if that made a difference or not. Just keep pos I'm keeping my fingers crossed and send lots of baby dust your way!


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Mommasboys - I don't really use opks. I usually drink a lot of water (history of kidney stones and also summer here is just ending, had a huge heat wave). So limiting my fluid intake and holding my urine for 4 hours is torture. I've used them before but have only had a + ONCE. I also feel like I don't want to pay for opks now that I know I O cd14-16 normally, and I usually get clear fertility signs. 

Still have one lone clearblue. Didn't use it this cycle because we were almost never home this past weekend and just too hot not to drink lots of water!

I had a dream about being pregnant. Felt so happy until I woke up :(.


----------



## laurac1988

Well, we had first donation last night. OPKs are still doing that annoying "one half of the line is positive" thing, but if they go any darker than this our donor can always help us again, which is wonderful


----------



## TTC74

Anyone else have insane O cramps on clomid? The pain is slightly more intense than normal. What is killing me is that it has lasted a couple of days. Normally it's a few hours. Hopefully, I'll O today and it will be history. I'm just wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## TTC74

Well, the pain eventually lifted yesterday. Then, today, I had a nice, high bbt. So, I think I've entered the TWW. :happydance:

Fx for fertilization and implantation of what must've been a monster egg (at least it felt that way trying to escape my follicle!).


----------



## Fern81

TTC74, I've also had monster o pains since starting clomid! (Just not this one, that's also why I'm confused when my exact o date was lol!)
Yay for tww!!! Fx all the way!


----------



## TTCBean

HPT was negative today. :( So I guess those really were evps from reading it not within 5 minutes.


----------



## Fern81

Aaawww TTCBEAN. Sorry hun. What are your next steps? Xx

How is everyone? 

Lace&pearls - did you phone your dr? Could you make a decision re the hsg? Thinking of you! 

I'm calmly waiting out the next 8 days. Positive feeling about being pregnant is gone but I am feeling peaceful about it (for now). Want to kill my husband today. Why are men such idiots?????? He really has been very difficult the past few days... I can't blame my irritation on hormones! 

I have also been spending a lot of time with my sister; I honestly can't wait for the twins to be born. Hopefully helping out with them will satisfy my craving to care for a child for a while. 

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## TTC74

I'm right there with you Fern. I am 2DPO. And, when I was O, it was such a painful O, I thought - this has GOT to be it. I am releasing one heck of an egg! Now that I'm in the TWW, though, I'm much less optimistic. I'm still hopeful. I'm just not as "It's going to be this month!" The mood shift must be a defense mechanism. At any rate, I'm just sitting around impatiently waiting out the next 4 or 5 days so that I can start looking for spotting, testing, etc.


----------



## TTCBean

On the 13th I'm to call my RE and he will prescribe me 150mg Clomid. I am going to ask about getting a round of Provera first to start a period.

I guess all those "pregnancy" symptoms were actually a GI bug. I am really sick to my stomach, fever, chills. Yuck. :-(


----------



## laurac1988

TTC74 said:


> Well, the pain eventually lifted yesterday. Then, today, I had a nice, high bbt. So, I think I've entered the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> Fx for fertilization and implantation of what must've been a monster egg (at least it felt that way trying to escape my follicle!).

Oh that's filled me with hope! The pain is quite ouchie tonight so I'm hoping I ov soon so it can F off


----------



## lace&pearls

I got some really sharp pains on clomid around O too xxx 

good luck to those in tww! Hope it goes quickly and ends up with a lovely BFP for all of you xxxxx 

afm I had to cancel Hsg as I am now


----------



## lace&pearls

I got some really sharp pains on clomid around O too xxx 

good luck to those in tww! Hope it goes quickly and ends up with a lovely BFP for all of you xxxxx 

afm I had to cancel Hsg as I am now cd40 no sign of +OPK or anything. This is getting annoying now! As the lady who books the scans didn't seem too positive about being able to book another one for me before 16th April when I see FS. She said I could phone his secretary and ask her to postpone it for "a week or 2" (so I can have Hsg first) but knowing that hospital they might delay it for 3 months or something. 
So tomorrow I'm going to go to the doctors and ask for a prescription of provera, I'm not going to take it until I know I definitely have an Hsg booked in place as I don't see the point it's not going to be for weeks. Going to ask the doctor for any advice they have too. 
I have felt a bit snappy and irritable today like AF is coming tomorrow? Weird? Hope my mood has improved by tomorrow hate feeling touchy.


----------



## TTC74

laurac1988 said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Well, the pain eventually lifted yesterday. Then, today, I had a nice, high bbt. So, I think I've entered the TWW. :happydance:
> 
> Fx for fertilization and implantation of what must've been a monster egg (at least it felt that way trying to escape my follicle!).
> 
> Oh that's filled me with hope! The pain is quite ouchie tonight so I'm hoping I ov soon so it can F offClick to expand...

Hope you're feeling better this morning. O is SO painful on the clomid, but my fingers are crossed that it's a good sign. 

AFM - I'm just twiddling my thumbs at 3DPO. The wait is torturous.


----------



## laurac1988

Yup - no pain at all this morning, so I think I probably ovulated in the early hours of this morning.

Now all we can do is wait... I'M BORED OF WAITING!


----------



## TTC74

laurac1988 said:


> I'M BORED OF WAITING!

Relating! I'd like to just fast forward to the testing portion of the month.


----------



## mommasboys2

Hey ladies how is everyone doing?

Fern it looks like maybe you had a possible implantation dip today? Fx

Afm as promised to keep updated I went for another scan today. Sadly we only found one baby so it seems like only one of the twins made it. On a positive note my little bean was very active and had a heart rate of 170. The baby is measuring 10 weeks 6 days which is exactly where I should be based on lmp. Now fx crossed that we make it past 12 weeks as I've miscarried at 11 weeks 5 days before.

Fx for everyone that this will be the month for loads of bfp!


----------



## TTC74

Any of you ladies have a clomid chart that looks like mine? What, if anything, does it mean to have a rising BBT pre-implantation. Can anyone shed some light?


----------



## laurac1988

Just means you have strong progesterone hun. FX!


----------



## Fern81

mommasboys2 said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone doing?
> 
> Fern it looks like maybe you had a possible implantation dip today? Fx
> 
> Afm as promised to keep updated I went for another scan today. Sadly we only found one baby so it seems like only one of the twins made it. On a positive note my little bean was very active and had a heart rate of 170. The baby is measuring 10 weeks 6 days which is exactly where I should be based on lmp. Now fx crossed that we make it past 12 weeks as I've miscarried at 11 weeks 5 days before.
> 
> Fx for everyone that this will be the month for loads of bfp!

Thanks hun. We will see. 

I don't know much about pregnancy scans.... is there any chance that the scan could have been wrong? Was it the one that you did with the high risk doctor?
I really am praying for a healthy pregnancy for you; whether with one or two. And I'm so sorry if one truly didn't survive. I can't even imagine how sad you must be feeling.
Just know we are here to chat with you and lend a sympathetic ear. And feel free to pm me any time.

Lots of hugs!!!


----------



## Fern81

Lace& pearls - I would definitely also feel irritated and blue if I had to struggle with appointments like that. I dearly hope something GOOD happens for you soon. It's about time!!!

TTC74, I agree with Laura. Progesterone is linked to higher temps so that looks like climbing progesterone levels.

How is everyone else? 

I'm exhausted and dizzy the past 2 days but still blame everything on the clomid. I'm maybe going to start Honours studies this year already. Admin at the university messed up my application so I will have to wait and see. Maybe that will be a good replacement to ttc? And just continuing with ntnp for a few years? I don't know. Am very indecisive as to the road ahead since my clomid journey is finished for now. We will see what the specialist says when I go in June but I still don't want to spend more money on fertility treatment... rather on something that I know will have a positive result like buying a house and continuing my studies. And we still want to go to Zanzibar in Sept on our limited budget.... sigh.... decisions, decisions!


----------



## laurac1988

fx fern xxx


----------



## TTC74

Ick. I'm feeling cruddy today. I'm guessing it's the progesterone surge. I'm having hot flashes, a headache, and I'm moody as all get out!


----------



## TTC74

Also, I just got a message from my RE. He wants to do a 21 day progesterone check on Saturday. I'm hoping to get a BFP before I get the results (although I know that would be early since I could get the results Monday at 10 DPO).


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

Just wanted to pop by & say hello to all you clomid ladies - new as well as my ttc buddies. I'm still subscribed to this thread & stalk you guys regularly :) I'm still cheering you all on (even though I don't post as often as I should :blush: )

Fern - glad you got a good ov & I really hope this is your lucky month. Your other plans sound fab too - I'm praying you don't have to choose & you can have it all!! Your chart looks good this month :thumbup: but sorry to hear you're having the dreaded clomid side effects! Hope they ease off a bit :hugs:

Ttc74 - good luck with your progesterone test. Sounds like you have all the symptoms of good progesterone!

Laura - hope you got a good ov & caught that egg! & hope you don't mind someone you've never "met" before saying that :haha:

Lace&pearls - that sucks about your checking your tubes. Tbh - I may have just lied at that point & said I'd had a period, done the test & then collected some provera. All the waiting around for answers is so frustrating!!! Sorry you're having such a hard time getting all the appointment timing right :(

Mommasboys - so sorry about the vanishing twin :hugs: I hope your little bean stays tucked away snugly and keeps on growing and getting stronger & stronger. 

Afm - just a little update. I had my 20 week scan last week & everything looks good. This clomid bubs is a strong one! I'm still having the occasional but of spotting/bleeding but everything seems to be in the right place & growing well so I've just been told not to worry. Easy said!! We stayed team yellow so it will all be a surprise when he/she arrives in summer. 

Sending you ladies so much :dust: :dust: :dust: you can't see straight!! Hoping this thread gets some more clomid :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: very soon :)


----------



## kittykitchn

Hello :hi:

I hope I can join your Clomid club! 

I finished my first round yesterday (days 2-6), I'm now on CD7. I've had tons of watery CM this morning, which I never get (never get EWCM or watery). Although this is a bit odd, I'm going to guess this is a bit soon for fertile days... ?

When should I start using OPKs? And when would ovulation be expected when taking clomid 2-6? My "normal" cycle lengths vary from 35-50days, so I can't really go on that!

Any advice is greatly welcomed. 
Thank you!


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Nice to hear from you K4th! So happy all is well and that your little bubba is flourishing. Team yellow! Will power! I would of course want to know immediately lol. And you are half way already, wow time flies. Sending you lots of hugs xxx

Welcome Kitty! I think OPKs should be started around 3 days after your last tablet, not before. And then after a few cycles you will know more or less when to expect O and when to start OPKs. Although every cycle might not have exactly the same O day. Since starting clomid O has always fallen on CD14-16 for me except once when it was CD21 or something. (But that month was very stressful with final exams etc). I would also highly recommend using a fertility tracker app like fertilityfriend, and to take your basal body temperature if at all possible. This will really help you to see more clearly what is going on with your cycles. 
And yes, I personally have also started getting fertile looking CM on clomid as early as my last tablet. I don't think it's uncommon. The signs should ideally be getting clearer as O approaches. GL hun!

AFM: Urgh I have started with my usual cramping, (TMI!) diarrhea, and blood tinged CM that I always start getting about 2 days before AF. My lower back is killing me so I know it's just around the corner, about 2 days or so. A bit early at 9dpo BUT then maybe I did O on CD14 before my first temp rise, which would make me 11dpo today. If AF does arrive then it means that my LP was shorter than normal this month....

F*ck I can't do this anymore.


----------



## TTC74

Pretty good temp dip today - about .35 degrees. Secondary estrogen surge? Early ID for an early BFP? Stay tuned! I will say that I was having pretty snazzy stretching sensations last night in the right side of my groin. Fx it's baby taking up real estate!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hello ladies :hi:

Hope some of you remember from this thread?? 

I just popped in to say that me an OH have a appointment with our gynaecologist again next month (9th April) to discuss what we will need to do next after losing our little Skye :cry: .. he may put me back Clomid or he might want me to have more tests and try something else who knows. So maybe I will be joining you all again sometime in the nearer future.


----------



## coquis224

Hello Ladies!! May I join? I start my 2nd round of clomid 50 mg tomorrow. My last cycle they had me just start taking it since I hadn't had a period since December and Yesterday I got AF all natural 12dpo which is early for me . My luteal phase was only 12 days. Hopefully this cycle it works again as last month even with up and down temps I had my first + opk ever. I was thankful to have a natural period. I've also started exercising since the weather is FINALLY nice and not freezing cold. 

I'm here to cheer you on ladies. Good luck to us all!


----------



## TTC74

Question. I have a ton of really thick CM right now. It's not bloody. AND, it's completely out of the ordinary for me. Could this be a sign of implantation or is it common post O to have super thick CM on clomid?


----------



## Fern81

TTC74 - Thick CM can be an indicator of an adequate progesterone level. x

AFM - well.... no spotting so far today (not that it was really spotting yesterday, just blood-tinged CM when I checked but I still always count that as spotting). And temps are still up. I wish I could get more excited but I've become way too cynical (scared?) to get my hopes up. I guess only time will tell. It could after all just be hormonal fluctuations or endometriosis pain. At least I'm not cramping/backache as much as yesterday. Thoughts ladies? Those of you with experience?

I literally can't wait for the next 4 days to be over. This month was so much more stressful than last month (when we were on a break and I just took my temps for interest sake). I think the next few months I should maybe again take a step back from trying so hard. Until I see the new Dr. The stress and emotional toll is just so severe! Not that my husband really seems to care or be interested any more. This whole year he's just been "whatever"/gets angry when I try to talk about it. Bleh. Men. :shrug:


----------



## laurac1988

the stress and emotional toll is pretty shitty hun :-( I think your temps look great and the fact that they are high despite the bleeding is a positive thing. 
My temp rose again today. 3dpo. Headache from hell today


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Laura. Your chart looks great! Good rising temps. Hope your headache subsides soon hun :(. Unfortunately clomid effects remain for weeks on end; hoping the headache DOESN'T. xxxx Hugs

Yep you ladies understand. You are literally the only ones that I can talk to who truly understand what I'm going through. I really hope we get some more BFPs on here very soon; we all deserve it for battling so hard!!!!

:hugs::kiss::flower::af::dust:


----------



## TTC74

I hear you about the headaches. Fortunately, mine have been mild. You know what hasn't been mild, though? Hot flashes. They're killing me!


----------



## k4th

Fern - :hugs: the ttc rollercoaster really sucks & takes it's toll. You were so positive & reassuring during my dark days. I know the waiting & not knowing is the real killer. And sometimes the hope too :hugs: With both my bfp's I had cramps feeling like AF was arriving - dd1 those happened on cd12 and this time cd8. So, cramps aren't necessarily a bad thing. Your chart looks fab with a possible implantation dip, followed by a possible implantation bleed. I'm the last person that wants to dish out false hope, but I think you're in with a chance hun. I'm loudly cheering you on!!! 

Ttc - I often had thick cm after ov. Like fern says, it's a sign your progesterone is good. :thumbup:

Good luck ladies :flower:


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I'm so sorry you are feeling down but you do have a lot of positive signs. I had af cramping starting around 9 dpo. You do have wha looks like a good implantation dip with spotting. I am keeping my fx very tightly for you and praying that this is your month and you get your miracle!

Laurac I hope that you get to feeling better soon!


----------



## kittykitchn

This may sound a bit silly, but is there any indication of Clomid working?
I didn't/don't have any side effects, hot flushes ect but was told to expect them. Does that maybe mean it's not working it's magic? Is there anything to look out for? 
I have constant pelvic/ovary pain throughout my whole cycle, so doubt I'll feel anything if there was something different happening.


----------



## TTC74

Kitty - Has your doctor ordered a 21-23 day progesterone check? I think that tells them how well the clomid is working for you. I have to go in for mine Saturday morning on CD23.


----------



## kittykitchn

TTC74 said:


> Kitty - Has your doctor ordered a 21-23 day progesterone check? I think that tells them how well the clomid is working for you. I have to go in for mine Saturday morning on CD23.

I'm having an internal scan on Tuesday (CD13), nothing else has been booked (I wonder whether I should book 21 day bloods myself?).


----------



## Fern81

Thanks ladies

I know I have to be more hopeful and open to the possibility that I could get pregnant. I'm just so scared to hope and be disappointed! Well I know at least I usually feel great again after AF has left.... I think I'm going to test on Sunday 13dpo if no AF by then. I hate testing BUT it's my mom's big birthday bash and a bfp would be an awesome birthday gift. EEEEEKKKKKK. Don't know! Maybe by then my temps will be all the way down and testing won't be necessary lol.

Kitty - Side effects don't necessarily mean that clomid is working. The only thing you want it to do for you is make you ovulate. That can be determined by firstly checking your fertile signs (including increased fertile CM BUT clomid can also dry up CM as a side effect) and doing OPKs to predict O. Then you can determine if O actually did take place by temping and doing 7dpo progesterone blood tests. 

Clomid side effects are yucky :(. Especially if you feel them in the tww and they mimic pregnancy symptoms exactly :(. Hope you STAY symptom free!!!


----------



## Fern81

kittykitchn said:


> TTC74 said:
> 
> 
> Kitty - Has your doctor ordered a 21-23 day progesterone check? I think that tells them how well the clomid is working for you. I have to go in for mine Saturday morning on CD23.
> 
> I'm having an internal scan on Tuesday (CD13), nothing else has been booked (I wonder whether I should book 21 day bloods myself?).Click to expand...

I've booked a 7dpo blood test for myself before. Just remember that the "day21" test is based on the premise that "normally" O takes place on cd14 and thus day21 test will be 7dpo. If for example you O only on day 22 then the test will be negative. x


----------



## k4th

Kitty - just wanted to chime in. I had internal scans from cd11. They measured & tracked follicles - this should let the drs (& you) know if the clomid is working or not. I had my clomid dose changed for "next month" based on my scans even before ov. 

Fern - thinking of you for Sunday. Hoping the :witch: stays away!


----------



## Fern81

Kitty- what K4th said too.

Thx K4th x


----------



## TTC74

They didn't do the pre-O ultrasound checks of my follicles. They just did a CD1 check and counted the follicles, counted 8 and said I should be good to go. I usually ovulate, though. My problem is bad eggs (low AMH). I'm sure what the REs do is dependent upon the diagnosis. 

At any rate, GL!


----------



## laurac1988

I've had no scans whatsoever. I am doing 7dpo bloods, though


----------



## Arohanui

Hi ladies,

I have been keeping up to date with everyone's progress but haven't had anything to contribute in a while.

Good luck to those waiting to O, and fx for everyone in the TWW!

I O'd late this round, I'm on CD33, 13Dpo. I'm completely losing faith in clomid. I just feel like it's not the answer for us and I'm frustrated that I have to do another two rounds before I can even be considered for anything else. I just want to move on from clomid, I'm fed up of the side effects and lack of results! 

I've read that your chances of clomid workng do not increase the longer you take it and that if it's not worked in the first 3rounds it's very unlikely to with continued use.

So here's my question to all the lucky clomid ladies that got their BFP, what round of clomid did you concieve on? I feel I'm just trading water with very limited chances of success. If you got a BFP after the first 3 rounds of clomid, I'd love to hear - it might just give me the boost I need to get through the next 2 rounds!


----------



## TTC74

Arohanui said:


> I've read that your chances of clomid workng do not increase the longer you take it and that if it's not worked in the first 3rounds it's very unlikely to with continued use.
> 
> So here's my question to all the lucky clomid ladies that got their BFP, what round of clomid did you concieve on? I feel I'm just trading water with very limited chances of success. If you got a BFP after the first 3 rounds of clomid, I'd love to hear - it might just give me the boost I need to get through the next 2 rounds!


Me too! I want to know the answer to this question now that I feel like I'm on a stopwatch!


----------



## k4th

Round 6 for me ladies!! Keep the faith :hugs: I know how hard & disillusioning it is, but keep going. It could still work! And if not, you need to know you gave it your all before you move on. :hugs: & :dust:


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui- I really hope you have some success very soon hun, whether it be on clomid, after clomid or on some other treatment. Obviously I hope it happens sooner rather than later; I totally understand the frustration bfn after bfn causes. Xxx hugs!

So my temps are a bit higher.... this temp is not unusual though for this late in my LP; the next few days will be more telling. Many of my charts have lots of gaps when I didn't feel like taking temps though! So I don't have much to compare it to. My temps always start dropping at least the day before af though.

Dh and I agree that until I see the specialist, we are going to go back to ntnp like last month. I coped wayyyyy better. If I want to temp, I will. If I don't, I won't. Just going to take it easy &day by day.

Have a good day all, thinking about you! !


----------



## laurac1988

My temps are doing exactly the same as they do every other cycle. I suspect clomid has done naff all for me


----------



## Arohanui

Thanks Kath, that is good to hear! 

I'm just feeling really down about TTC as a whole. I feel like despite clomid helping me O, it's actively working against me getting pregnant. I have no CM at all anymore (even with EPO and cough medicine) and my UL has thinned a lot. I'm going into the next 2 rounds with a heavy heart knowing I have these issues and not knowing what else I can do to help Clomid do its magic.

I also feel frustrated because I just don't know WHY I don't O. I don't have any underlying health problems, I'm not overweight, I don't lead an unhealthy lifestyle, I don't have PCOS - I just want to know what's going on inside my body. Why doesn't it work?! :growlmad:

Sorry to be a downer on the thread. Round 4 of clomid has been a witch - horrible side effects and a longer cycle making me feel like throwing the towel in completely. (I won't ofcourse!)


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui said:


> Thanks Kath, that is good to hear!
> 
> I'm just feeling really down about TTC as a whole. I feel like despite clomid helping me O, it's actively working against me getting pregnant. I have no CM at all anymore (even with EPO and cough medicine) and my UL has thinned a lot. I'm going into the next 2 rounds with a heavy heart knowing I have these issues and not knowing what else I can do to help Clomid do its magic.
> 
> I also feel frustrated because I just don't know WHY I don't O. I don't have any underlying health problems, I'm not overweight, I don't lead an unhealthy lifestyle, I don't have PCOS - I just want to know what's going on inside my body. Why doesn't it work?! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to be a downer on the thread. Round 4 of clomid has been a witch - horrible side effects and a longer cycle making me feel like throwing the towel in completely. (I won't ofcourse!)

Please don't say sorry! These threads are our lifelines and we have to be able to vent and "talk it out" here. And you can! What else are support threads for - support through the good AND the bad. :hugs::hugs:

Maybe another option for next round is to take 1 round off from clomid? I know of some women who managed to O on their own after clomid has kickstarted O for a few cycles; and thus made their bodies used to doing the process (me included). AND of many women who fell pregnant after stopping clomid because then their UL is not so thin anymore and less CM issues. Although obviously that doesn't work for everyone. :shrug::hugs:

Just know I am thinking of you hun and sending some extra good thoughts and hugs your way xx.


----------



## Fern81

Laura - hm, hopefully the last part of your tww will pleasantly surprise you. I will be stalking your temps!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## TTC74

I'm sitting on 7DPO praying for a temp jump and/or some IB. The truth is, though, I should be popping a positive HPT within the next 5 days or so if the clomid worked its magic. According to this article, the HCG starts spreading through the blood at 8 DPO. That makes sense since according to Countdown to Pregnancy, the odds of a positive FRER start getting up there around 9-10 DPO. 

https://www.ehd.org/dev_article_unit2.php


----------



## laurac1988

Fingers crossed hun!


----------



## k4th

Arohanui said:


> Thanks Kath, that is good to hear!
> 
> I'm just feeling really down about TTC as a whole. I feel like despite clomid helping me O, it's actively working against me getting pregnant. I have no CM at all anymore (even with EPO and cough medicine) and my UL has thinned a lot. I'm going into the next 2 rounds with a heavy heart knowing I have these issues and not knowing what else I can do to help Clomid do its magic.
> 
> I also feel frustrated because I just don't know WHY I don't O. I don't have any underlying health problems, I'm not overweight, I don't lead an unhealthy lifestyle, I don't have PCOS - I just want to know what's going on inside my body. Why doesn't it work?! :growlmad:
> 
> Sorry to be a downer on the thread. Round 4 of clomid has been a witch - horrible side effects and a longer cycle making me feel like throwing the towel in completely. (I won't ofcourse!)

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Went out to buy those Prenatal vitamins for me and OH so hopefully can start them again soon. 

Just to wait till April for our next appointment :coffee:


----------



## Fern81

Well my temps are dropping like they always do so AF should be here tomorrow or Monday unless a miracle happens. 

Ladies, I am going to say goodbye. I won't be taking clomid again unless the specialist decides on it but that will then only be in July. In the meantime we will be ntnp. This month has been incredibly stressful; don't know why I placed such high hopes on it working now when it clearly hasn't worked before. It has taken a toll on my health, marriage etc. I have to shift my focus again if I want to be happy. And after I've seen the specialist end June, then we'll take it from there.

It has been awesome to have you all to chat to. I have gotten more support here than anywhere in my "real life". Love and hugs to you all! I will be popping in now and then to check out all the bfps that are coming :). Xxxxxx


----------



## TTCBean

No AF yet. No O yet. No nothing. Sooo... my nurse will call me on Tuesday to see what my RE says. I asked for some Provera to take before my Clomid - the nurse agreed, just have to get the OK. Will send prescription on Tuesday and I'll start then!


----------



## k4th

:hugs: fern. It's so bloody hard & so bloody unfair! You know I love your strength & I desperately hope you can find happiness - whatever that involves. Still thinking of you - hope the specialist can shed more light in June. Take care of yourself :hug:

Ttc bean - how frustrating :growlmad: hope your re gives you some answers


----------



## laurac1988

I'm really bothered by the fact that my chart is following EXACTLY the same pattern as last month


----------



## k4th

I am very aware that I haven't been on this thread for ages & now I can't seem to shut up!!! :haha:

Laura - I have ttc for almost three years in total (10 months before dd & 2 years 1 month before this bfp). I have 20 charts to compare from all across that time. Some look really similar. Some look different. Sometimes clomid made the charts look different. Sometimes not. My bfp charts look different to each other & both have similarities with other charts of mine. Honestly - this used to drive me nuts!! I thought everything meant "something". But, bottom line, it means nothing hun. The only thing your ff chart is good for is pinpointing your temp shift & confirming ovulation. Once that's done - the temps really don't mean anything. They can make us feel more in control & I never could stop taking them really after the temp shift - but they can also make us worry & pore over them looking for answers. Good luck for this cycle & try not to worry too much. I know that's easier said than done :flower:


----------



## laurac1988

It's not that I'm worrying per se, it's just that I've never had two that have looked exactly the same in three years. No clomid last cycle


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern81 said:


> Well my temps are dropping like they always do so AF should be here tomorrow or Monday unless a miracle happens.
> 
> Ladies, I am going to say goodbye. I won't be taking clomid again unless the specialist decides on it but that will then only be in July. In the meantime we will be ntnp. This month has been incredibly stressful; don't know why I placed such high hopes on it working now when it clearly hasn't worked before. It has taken a toll on my health, marriage etc. I have to shift my focus again if I want to be happy. And after I've seen the specialist end June, then we'll take it from there.
> 
> It has been awesome to have you all to chat to. I have gotten more support here than anywhere in my "real life". Love and hugs to you all! I will be popping in now and then to check out all the bfps that are coming :). Xxxxxx

Have you spoke with your doctor about spotting so many dats before af actually arives? Just wondering if maybe your progesterone is low and you may need a supplement to help you out? Praying for you and please keep in touch!


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - wishing you all the very best. You have been such a wonderful support to me and many others on this thread, and I'm sorry to see you go but I understand how all consuming TTC is and the need to take some time out. NTNP sounds like a good plan until you can see your new specialist. :hugs:


----------



## LuluLauren

Hi everyone,

I apologize if I am in thee wrong area for this topic, but I am brand new to baby bump.

I was just curious if anyone has use the CBfM with clomid? I am on month 2. Month one I toook the clomid cd 5-9, as directed by doctor. I got peaks on days 15 and 16. This month (month 2), I had highs from cd 6-25, and today, cd 26, I finally went back down to low. I did have 2 blue lines on the CBfM test stick on days 14 and 15 this month, but never peaked. I felt decent cramping in my ovary areas during this time. Did I ovulate? Is it possible I'm pregnant? I don't "feel" pregnant, only have sore breasts. With my four year old boy I was very sick, and had morning sickness with myth pregnancy from last year (miscarried at 7 weeks). I am starting to lose hope. It tought that the clomid was going to be my answer, but now


----------



## TTC74

Still BFN at 10 DPO but I had a fairly significant temp spike last night. Fx!


----------



## Fezzle

Lulu- I haven't done the CBFM with Clomid, but I do the dual hormone indicators. They've picked up my peak accurately so far, but the highs sometimes seem to start really early- maybe since that's oestrogen, either it's more sensitive to that rise or maybe my body starts with oestrogen early? I usually get two line on my digi strips the day of the peak or sometimes a day or two before it's close, so it's possible you did ovulate then. Maybe the change in LH was too gradual? Are you getting monitored on Clomid at all?


----------



## TTC74

Lulu - my cbfm was wacky this month on clomid too. I did get a peak reading but not until a couple hours before the intense O pains started on O day. Normally I get a peak the day before. And, I did, in fact, get a pos OPk the day before. Frankly, I would do both monitor and OPKs on clomid.


----------



## TTC74

My progesterone was 20 at my 21 day check. Is that ovulation, pregnancy, or either range? I'm getting conflicting opinions online.


----------



## laurac1988

it's certainly ovulation  What measurement are they using? I know sometimes they use different measurements in the UK to what they do in the US


----------



## laurac1988

I think the US use ng/ml and the UK use ng/l so what would be a good result in the US might be not so good in the UK. 

https://www.endotext.org/question/detecting-ovulation-by-progesterone-level/ having a look online it says that anything above 30 can mean ovulation if the measurement is ng/l


----------



## TTC74

laurac1988 said:


> it's certainly ovulation  What measurement are they using? I know sometimes they use different measurements in the UK to what they do in the US

I'm not sure, but I'm in the US. So, whatever they use here.


----------



## Pinkee

I am SO sad to read this! I have been checking in here and there and I always stalk your charts and hope. 
I will miss seeing your uplifting and encouraging posts you really helped me when I was down. Thanks for always taking the time to be supportive to everyone who posts. I WILL be looking for an update come June!



Fern81 said:


> Well my temps are dropping like they always do so AF should be here tomorrow or Monday unless a miracle happens.
> 
> Ladies, I am going to say goodbye. I won't be taking clomid again unless the specialist decides on it but that will then only be in July. In the meantime we will be ntnp. This month has been incredibly stressful; don't know why I placed such high hopes on it working now when it clearly hasn't worked before. It has taken a toll on my health, marriage etc. I have to shift my focus again if I want to be happy. And after I've seen the specialist end June, then we'll take it from there.
> 
> It has been awesome to have you all to chat to. I have gotten more support here than anywhere in my "real life". Love and hugs to you all! I will be popping in now and then to check out all the bfps that are coming :). Xxxxxx


----------



## TTC74

We will miss you Fern.


----------



## jessicaandrsn

Hi newbie and pharmacy counsellor in new york, united states. Happy to join Clomid club.


----------



## TTC74

Well, ladies, I'd say I'm close to out. BFN this morning at 11 DPO on a FRER. First Response reports a 96% accuracy rate at 11 DPO. I will keep my fingers crossed for a miracle. Absent a miracle, I shall march onward to month 2 of clomid.


----------



## laurac1988

You're not out yet


----------



## Timetotry

Aw Fern, Sorry to see you go. I hope you find so peace and happiness over the next few months. Enjoy your time off. I actually found it somewhat refreshing to not have to think about any of it during my month off. 
Enjoy the other parts of your life!


----------



## Arohanui

Timetotry - how are you doing? Have you started IUI?


----------



## Minnie00

So after a month of hibernation and giving my mind a break from anything TTC here is an update :)

After 3 rounds of clomid and not ovulating with any of them I decided to take a break. The last time I took Provera I felt AWFUL and I just couldn't do another month. I had an appointment with my gynecologist and we decided I wanted to try something that would address my PCOS as a whole, even if it meant taking longer. So she put me on metformin 1500mg daily. We kind of expected that if it started to help regulate me it would take about 8-12 weeks. So of course now that I have relaxed a little bit 9 days after starting the new medication I got a period. My first not-provera-induced period in 10 months and since coming off birth control. 

I hope this is the start to some regularity in my cycles


----------



## TTC74

Pretty sure I got a UTI from the clomid. Im going to the dr tomorrow to confirm.


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui said:


> Timetotry - how are you doing? Have you started IUI?

Hi Arohanui! We lucked out and the day of our orientation was the beginning of my cycle so they let us start this month! I had a baseline ultrasound which confirmed by PCOS diagnosis. 
I was put on femara and menopur injections, and had 3 mature follicles develop and 2 more that were possibly large enough. We decided to risk it, and went through with the IUI on Friday. I was in a fair bit of pain after (a bit of cramping from the procedure but mostly ovulation ). Now I'm on progesterone suppositories. And will get blood work 18dpiui. 
A bit nervous about the risk of higher order multiples. Fingers crossed. 

How are you doing?


----------



## Timetotry

Minnie00 said:


> So after a month of hibernation and giving my mind a break from anything TTC here is an update :)
> 
> After 3 rounds of clomid and not ovulating with any of them I decided to take a break. The last time I took Provera I felt AWFUL and I just couldn't do another month. I had an appointment with my gynecologist and we decided I wanted to try something that would address my PCOS as a whole, even if it meant taking longer. So she put me on metformin 1500mg daily. We kind of expected that if it started to help regulate me it would take about 8-12 weeks. So of course now that I have relaxed a little bit 9 days after starting the new medication I got a period. My first not-provera-induced period in 10 months and since coming off birth control.
> 
> I hope this is the start to some regularity in my cycles

Minnie, how are you finding the metformin so far? Any side effects?
I hope it helps regulate your hormones and cycles!


----------



## mommasboys2

Ttc74 I didn't get a positive on frer until 12 dpo so it is still very possible. 

Laurac how are yoy doing? Keeping my fx for you!


----------



## laurac1988

I'm not even sure. This month has thrown me right off. I have a short luteal phase so we will know in the next two days or so.


----------



## Arohanui

Timetotry said:


> Arohanui said:
> 
> 
> Timetotry - how are you doing? Have you started IUI?
> 
> Hi Arohanui! We lucked out and the day of our orientation was the beginning of my cycle so they let us start this month! I had a baseline ultrasound which confirmed by PCOS diagnosis.
> I was put on femara and menopur injections, and had 3 mature follicles develop and 2 more that were possibly large enough. We decided to risk it, and went through with the IUI on Friday. I was in a fair bit of pain after (a bit of cramping from the procedure but mostly ovulation ). Now I'm on progesterone suppositories. And will get blood work 18dpiui.
> A bit nervous about the risk of higher order multiples. Fingers crossed.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

That's awesome! FX for you. I imagine the wait for 18dpiui will be even more difficult than the normal TWW. I really hope it goes well for you!

I just started round 5 of clomid last night. I'm not going to take anything for CM this round as none of it has helped, and I felt like I was taking so many supplements last round I going to start rattling! I'm undecided if I'm even going to temp this month - I think I might just chill and see what happens. I really don't believe clomid is the answer for me, I just want to get the next 2rounds out the way as quickly as possible so I can move on to something else. I was really down and frustrated with round 4 so I want to stop pinning my hopes on this drug and just accept it'll be another 6 months-a year before I get the treatment that I really need. Going to have a relaxing month without TTC constantly on my mind!


----------



## TTC74

BFN with Triphasic chart at 12 DPO.


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui- GL this cycle! I stopped temping quite a while ago, it seemed so consuming and hated waking up to take my temp. Does your doctor do any monitoring or bloodwork?


----------



## MamaBear1211

Hi Ladies, I'm kinda new to this forum thing, but would love to join this group. 
Background: Me 24 (03/21) DH 30, no children at all, wrongfully diagnosed PCOS in 2007, properly diagnosed with Anovulation 2014. Mostly reg. AF, 2 failed rounds of Clomid Jan/Feb 2015. Jan was on 50MG-no ovulation, Feb was on 100MG with a dominant follicle and many more smaller ones but no BFP. Taking a short break this month then back on 100MG of Clomid and a new RX for progesterone in April. My Dr said my progesterone should have been around 20 on the 100MG/Clomid, but it was on at 13, so she threw in the new RX to see it that may help. Have been taking OPK's since we started Clomid, seemed to have a positive one in Feb, but obviously nothing happened. DH had a SA done in Dec 2014, his count was slightly lower then should be and the morphology was slightly abnormal, but our Dr said it did not scream, "Your never having kids!" so we are sure I am the problem. If anyone has taken multiple Clomid rounds with no success, what was your next step? 
Good Luck to All you Ladies TTC


----------



## Jean40

I hope I can start my clomid in a couple weeks. Anyone in the US, do you know the best price for it? I'm thinking Walmart is what I had heard before, but not certain. I haven't had time to call around town. We do have a Costco, Walgreens, CVS, Rite Aid, Walmart, Target, most of the usual stores (but no Kmart, they closed ours).

I got my Bravelle & trigger shot from Freedom Fertility Pharmacy already.


----------



## TTC74

Anyone have an extended LP on Clomid? AF should've arrived yesterday and she's never late. I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I had a neg blood test at 12 DPO. Since it was just a qualitative and not a beta, I went ahead and tested this morning with late AF and it was negative. So, AF must just be late. I'm wondering if any of you ladies have had this happen.


----------



## steph50

Hi ladies, I am steph and have been ttc for 10 years. I have just this month been put on clomid by my dr in a hope it will help. I am feeling really lonely in this as my husband doesn't understand how I feel. Anyone that can give me help or advice on taking clomid, side effects or how quick it works it would be very much appreciated. Xxxxx


----------



## Arohanui

TTC74 said:


> Anyone have an extended LP on Clomid? AF should've arrived yesterday and she's never late. I'm sure I'm not pregnant. I had a neg blood test at 12 DPO. Since it was just a qualitative and not a beta, I went ahead and tested this morning with late AF and it was negative. So, AF must just be late. I'm wondering if any of you ladies have had this happen.

I have a long LP on clomid - average 17days - despite clomid thinning my UL so much my usual 5-6days of AF just 2-3 days. I'm not sure why it is long, I'm hoping it's a good sign! :shrug:


----------



## TTC74

AF finally showed today. I'm working on scheduling my ultrasound for month 2 of clomid. :thumbup:


----------



## Jean40

I got my clomid tonight, it was $18 for 10 50mg pills at Walmart, quite reasonable. I went to pick it up, paid, then they shoved me to the Consultation window, where a male pharmacist (who looks a lot like I guy I went to high school with who is also a pharmacist, but definitely not this guy) just said "take 2 pills a day on days 3-7", any questions? Um, no, I think I got it. I have 2 whole pages of instructions from my RE. So, now just got another week to wait for AF to show.


----------



## laurac1988

Last dose of clomid last night. And now we wait a few days before peeing on ovulation sticks.

Here we go again!


----------



## TTC74

Just had my day 3 antral follicle count. This month it was a total of 16. Last month it was a total of 8. Fx that's good news that my body is rallying.


----------



## TTCBean

Anyone know how long after taking Provera AF should show? Last pill on Saturday.


----------



## TTC74

My chart is looking wonky. Hi, rising pre-O temps. I hope they go back down and stabilize tomorrow. I just started taking my clomid last night. So, hopefully my estrogen will be kicking it up a notch.


----------



## clomidpeapod

Hi I start clomid tomorrow.Day 5-9. My Dr. did not give me any instructions on what time to take it or if it had to be at the same time everyday and he did not tell me to take ovulation tests.Honestly, my husband and I are so worn out from trying and not relaxed at all so I am not surprised he didn't advise us to take an ovulation test or temperature..Any body get that BFP by just having intercourse every other day without testing?


----------



## TTCBean

Do you ladies know what you'd call CD1? I've a wee amount of spotting today. I'm to start Clomid days 3-7 so I don't want to mess this up!


----------



## TTC74

TTCBean said:


> Do you ladies know what you'd call CD1? I've a wee amount of spotting today. I'm to start Clomid days 3-7 so I don't want to mess this up!

I asked my Dr about that. "What if I start AF at night? Is that CD1 or should I start counting the next day?" He laughed at me and said that the timing wasn't that precise. As long as I took them for 5 days in a row at about the same time at the beginning of my cycle, I would be in good shape. GL!


----------



## kittykitchn

Two questions, if you don't mind ladies...

1) are temperatures normally higher on clomid? 
2) Does your luteal phase change? I expect a nice 14 day latter cycle, because that's "normal" and the ideal. Is that usual? 

Many thanks


----------



## TTC74

kittykitchn said:


> Two questions, if you don't mind ladies...
> 
> 1) are temperatures normally higher on clomid?
> 2) Does your luteal phase change? I expect a nice 14 day latter cycle, because that's "normal" and the ideal. Is that usual?
> 
> Many thanks

As to question 1 - it definitely is for some people. If you check out my chart, you'll see that my temps are nearly 98 right now while I'm taking clomid. consequently, I've done some internet and discovered that it's not uncommon for that to happen. Apparently my temp should return to its "normal" pre-O level within a day or two of finishing up the clomid. 

As to question 2 - my LP was 3 days longer than it usually is last month (my first clomid cycle). I'm sure it depends on the person, though.


----------



## kittykitchn

Re: temps - I mean throughout the whole cycle. My temperature has been a degree higher than any other month, throughout the whole of my luteal phase. Rather than symptom spot next month, I wonder if this is something I can expect in future.

Im currently 15dpo, AF always either shows up today or tomorrow. If no temp drop tomorrow, Id be tempted to test. But if clomid can lengthen LP, I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## Fezzle

My LP has been about 16 days long, but it was long even without the Clomid. I don't temp though, and haven't been monitored post-O, so it's possible I ovulate later than I think too. 

Just started my 4th cycle of Clomid today- wish me luck for a honeymoon baby!


----------



## Jean40

OMG, I get to start my first clomid cycle tomorrow! I am going to take it at night after reading up on it, hoping that helps with some of the side effects. 100mg days 3-7, then I do a shot of 2 amps of Bravelle, ultrasound day 13, then find out when to trigger & go for IUI. I have to be signed off by my cardiologist on Monday (I thought he was going to sign me off at the end of Feb, but he wants to do an MRI on Monday first, so this is why I had to skip March) or the RE won't do the IUI. The MRI is a precaution, to make sure my surgery 3 decades ago is still looking great (all my ECHOs over the years says it does) and I won't have any problems in delivery heart-wise. 

BTW, did anyone have totally different periods after an HSG? I knew the first one after would be crazy (and it was!), but this second one is bright red blood, no spotting day (I usually have at least 1, sometimes 2 spotting days), pretty heavy on day 2 when usually it's day 3 that's really heavy. Maybe it cleared something out of the way that needed gone? I dunno.


----------



## Nikki85au

Hi Ladies,
Wondering if someone has had similar experience with clomid.
I am cd17 and had LH surge for past 48 hours.
Today I've had bad cramps and bleeding (starting to slightly ease off)
Has anyone else had this at O time with clomid?
Thanks,

Nic x


----------



## TTC74

Nikki - I didn't have any bleeding but I did have intense cramps when I Od.


----------



## Jean40

Oh crap, I just dropped one of my clomid pills on the floor and now i can't find it. I have to find it before my kittens find it. I'm already having a crying fit, which is probably due to the clomid, so anything that makes me more of a mess is NOT helping!

Crisis averted! I had to get on my hands & knees & get a flashlight, but I found it. It rolled under my desk & behind the shredder. I really don't need this!

Ok, so am I the only one who thinks these pills taste nasty? Bitter. Last night, I could NOT sleep, but I was cramping a bit here & there, so that might have been why. I finally got to sleep later on & only got about 4 hours.


----------



## Jean40

I slept better the last couple of nights, only 2 more nights of clomid to go! I got my MRI this morning & cleared by the cardiologist! Let's make some babies!


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello all, I'm on my first cycle of Clomid. 50mg and took it from day 2 for 5 days. Currently on CD15 and no sign of ovulation yet.

Did a Clearblue Advanced Digital test this morning and just a big blank O. I'm so sad!! Presuming that means there is no chance of anything in the next 4 days. Should I give up now and just hope that 100mg will work next time? Or is there a chance of it still working this month.


----------



## laurac1988

50mg still might work hun. I went straight from blank circle to solid smiley this cycle on clomid and that happened on cd17 - cheapies picked it up on cd16 though


----------



## TTC74

I don't know what's going on with my chart. FF gave me crosshairs and then took them away! I'm actually hopeful that I haven't O yet, though. I'd like a nice plump CD15+ egg! Seeing that I finished up my clomid on the night of CD9 and I've been using OPKs since CD11 (all negative), I think it's likely that I haven't Od yet. I, too, am a bit confused by the fact that my OPKs aren't darkening up at all yet. It sounds like OPKs turning positive super fast is pretty normal on clomid, though. That's a bit of a relief.


----------



## LouOscar01

Really hope I still have a chance. Im feeling so down and demoralised.


----------



## Arohanui

LouOscar01 said:


> Hello all, I'm on my first cycle of Clomid. 50mg and took it from day 2 for 5 days. Currently on CD15 and no sign of ovulation yet.
> 
> Did a Clearblue Advanced Digital test this morning and just a big blank O. I'm so sad!! Presuming that means there is no chance of anything in the next 4 days. Should I give up now and just hope that 100mg will work next time? Or is there a chance of it still working this month.

My first clomid round I didn't O until CD22 then had a 16day LP. Next 2 rounds Cd16, and CD14, both with a 16/17 day LP. Thought clomid 50mg days 2-6 had sorted me out, then round 4, I was back to O'ing late on CD20! Doesn't seem to be any pattern to it, except that my LP's have been pretty constant. Opk's only turned positive on the actual day of O for me so I wouldn't discount O'ing in the next week. This round (round 5) I have decided not to temp, chart, do OPK's, check CM, take EPO or anything else - I needed to have a 'normal' month without being completely preoccupied with TTC, and the stress relief has been huge! I've resigned myself to the fact that clomid isn't going to be the answer, and I'm just going through the motions to get me onto the next stage as my specialist won't refer me for further treatment until I've completed 6 clomid rounds :growlmad:


----------



## LouOscar01

My ovulation test was a little darker than yesterdays when I did it this morning, but this afternoon it was paler again. I never seem to get a full width test line on the ovulation tests either...a tiny bit of the line was as dark as the control line but not the whole test line. Also think I dipped the test for too long so it was probably invalid anyway.


----------



## Jean40

I took my last 100mg clomid last night, had the nasty headache I've had since I started taking it finally go away in the last half hour. I take my Bravelle shot tomorrow night, then ultrasound Monday to see what's going on. I feel like I have twinges here and there, but nothing else but this stupid headache and a bit of bright light sensitivity. I can't wait to see how many follies I have. When I was checked in Dec & Jan, I had one nice size follie about to burst both months (I timed those ultrasounds just so I could find out if things looked ok), so I do ovulate on my own. We just want to up my chances of something sticking with that little fibroid hanging around (the RE won't do anything to it unless I start having multiple miscarriages, it's not sticking out very far). Also hoping to help egg quality since I'm over the hill, lol.


----------



## kittykitchn

Ladies... should ovulation happen on the same day every cycle while on clomid? How much does it actually regulate everything, or is it still a bit hit and miss? This time last month I had a solid smiley peak on my digi OPK, but this cycle I'm still waiting on Anything


----------



## k4th

kittykitchn said:


> Ladies... should ovulation happen on the same day every cycle while on clomid? How much does it actually regulate everything, or is it still a bit hit and miss? This time last month I had a solid smiley peak on my digi OPK, but this cycle I'm still waiting on Anything

I ov'd anywhere from cd14 to cd30! :dohh: the waiting is hard but don't give up. A couple of months I was sure I wouldn't ov, gave up on opks & missed my window. Hope it's not too long for you :)


----------



## TTC74

kittykitchn said:


> Ladies... should ovulation happen on the same day every cycle while on clomid? How much does it actually regulate everything, or is it still a bit hit and miss? This time last month I had a solid smiley peak on my digi OPK, but this cycle I'm still waiting on Anything

I just had a weird 20 day cycle on clomid (after Oing on CD17 the first cycle). So, I don't know if it actually regulates everything. I know it's supposed to make you O, but above and beyond that - who knows?


----------



## Jean40

I got my day 13 ultrasound this afternoon and have 3 nice size follies, 27 and 17 on right, 21 on left. Since I had my trigger shot with me, I got my shot right after (RE said I would probably ovulate on my own with my positive OPK this morning, but might as well use it since I had it). IUI tomorrow late morning. I kind of expected it would be tomorrow instead of Wed since I got the positive OPK this morning. Usually I get the positive on day 14, so not only did clomid give me 3 large follies, it is making me ovulate a day early. Fingers crossed this works!


----------



## laurac1988

I ovulated cd21 my first cycle of clomid and cd18 on my second


----------



## TTCBean

I had to reschedule my CD13 u/s due to a conflict in schedules with DH, so it will be CD16 instead. The nurse said it may be too long in between, so we will see. My last time CD13 I had nothing mature... so maybe a few more days will be good.


----------



## Fezzle

I've had 4 Clomid cycles now- the 1st one I ovulated on CD16, the 2nd was CD20-something (it was a weird cycle throughout and probably too soon after my mc), the 3rd was CD17 and this one seems to be CD17 too. 

My OPKs went from so light that I had to check I hadn't done a pregnancy test because I couldn't see the line at all to blazing positive in about 4 days this time. Similarly, I went from dry to EWCM in a few days as well.


----------



## TTCBean

SO WEIRD! Of course it happens like this LOL... CD 13 (day I was to have u/s) I have had very very positive OPK all day! I've *never* ovulated this early on Clomid... I have an appointment for CD16 to check follicles, thinking it might be a waste now!


----------



## Arohanui

About to begin my sixth and final round of clomid. I hate clomid - I've felt ill/been in pain/not slept properly since November! I'm exhausted, frustrated and emotionally drained. LTTTC'rs, what's your secret to staying positive and happy? After 3years and 3months TTC, I feel like I haven't got any positivity left. How do I get it back? I feel like I'm not me anymore.


----------



## k4th

Arohanui said:


> About to begin my sixth and final round of clomid. I hate clomid - I've felt ill/been in pain/not slept properly since November! I'm exhausted, frustrated and emotionally drained. LTTTC'rs, what's your secret to staying positive and happy? After 3years and 3months TTC, I feel like I haven't got any positivity left. How do I get it back? I feel like I'm not me anymore.

:hugs:

I felt like that hun. I had a huge meltdown at work last sept/oct & just wept & wept. I felt like I was literally losing myself to ttc. I saw my Gp & got myself referred for counselling - I'm sure it's not for everyone but it did help me to start to shift focus a little. I hadn't realised how much I was bottling up until that point. It really sucks.

I also just wanted to say that my sixth clomid round was my lucky one. Hope you find this is your month too. What is the next step if AF does arrive?


----------



## Fern81

Been stalking

Arohanui - I know the feeling. I also had a meltdown end of last year. 
To try and get back to a happy place I first started a gratitude journal to force myself to focus on what I have to be grateful for again. Then DH and I decided to plan other positive things for this year to look forward to and to focus on. Some small (making ice cream), some big (looking to buy a house and maybe travel overseas). I agree with K4th it was also good for me to talk to an outside party. I know you're not religious but for me personally praying made a difference and also a support group of friends (outside parties). Now that I am not ttc anymore I am actually much happier. In the beginning I found it extremely difficult to get my mind off ttc but now that I am not so focused on it anymore, I feel much more peaceful and am considering cancelling my specialist appointment just so I don't have to try again. I'm definitely not suggesting just giving up, but maybe a break and just some "you"-time and pampering after these horrible clomid months will help you feel a bit better and regain focus.

Of course I really do hope that this month is successful for you and that the question of regaining positivity becomes moot! x.

BTW Laura I see that you got a bfp, congrats! x

Hiya K4th :) Glad to see you're doing well!


----------



## k4th

Hello fern!! So good to hear from you! Glad you are in a happy place :hugs: I still think of you often & wonder how you are :) Hope you have some wonderful plans for this year :flower:

Laura - I missed your ticker earlier. Congratulations!!

Fezzle - are you still in the tww? 

Ttc bean - how did your follicle scan go? It doesn't really matter just as long as the swimmers are in the right place. Good luck!


----------



## laurac1988

Thankyou ladies. Second cycle of 50mg days 2-6. I'm praying this one is healthy and sticks. 

I hope this thread explodes with a bazillion BFP's soon!


----------



## TTCBean

Wow congratulations Laura!

I'm on 5DPO and playing the fun TWW waiting game!! Went in for an u/s CD16 (couldn't make it on CD13) and tech said I had a "collapsed follicle" which she made sound like a good thing, especially since I had a positive OPK. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TTC74

I don't care for how this month is shaping up. I had a positive OPK last night on CD11 after I finished my clomid on the night of CD9. I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but I know I shouldn't be O this early after taking clomid CD5-CD9.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Its been a while since I posted in his topic but wanted to join you all again as I start clomid again tomorrow for the third time.. after losing our Skye. 

And Congratulations to you Laura! :flower:


----------



## TTC74

I think I Od last night. I had O pains around midnight. Fingers crossed for a high temp tomorrow. I can live with a CD13 O and I'm eager to get this 2WW started!


----------



## FLArmyWife

:wave: I'd like to join in here

On cycle 8 we tried 50mg of clomid.. I had a follicle scan on CD 15 and it measured 20mm. Had my trigger shot and BD. Progesterone level on CD 21 was only 13.4 and cycle 8 was bfn.

This cycle, cycle 9, 100mg of clomid... follicle scan on CD 15 and 23 mm follicle. Triger shot and BD.. Progesterone level on CD 21 was 13.7.. AF due Tues or Wed but BFNs so far


----------



## marinewifey4

FLArmyWife said:


> :wave: I'd like to join in here
> 
> On cycle 8 we tried 50mg of clomid.. I had a follicle scan on CD 15 and it measured 20mm. Had my trigger shot and BD. Progesterone level on CD 21 was only 13.4 and cycle 8 was bfn.
> 
> This cycle, cycle 9, 100mg of clomid... follicle scan on CD 15 and 23 mm follicle. Triger shot and BD.. Progesterone level on CD 21 was 13.7.. AF due Tues or Wed but BFNs so far

Hi I just started my first 50 mg Clomid today. have you had any side affects on it yet?


----------



## FLArmyWife

Thankfully only some slight bloating was my side effect. Others have had some rough side effects. I wad and still am kind convinced that it's not working since I have no side effects. Normally I get every side effect known to man for any meds I take

GL


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern - so nice to hear from you x have been thinking of you, hope things are good? 

k4th - how are you doing? not long to go now really :) how are you feeling? x

congratulations Laura!!!! that's fantastic! how are you doing? x when are you due? x btw I was looking at some posts late last night so please forgive me if I'm getting mixed up did you recommend drinking spearmint tea? did it help? xx

AFM I've been kind of NTNP lately and for the last few weeks not trying at all, I have my hycosy scan booked for next friday and I decided to just avoid DTD since AF rather than have to take provera :thumbup: So it's all kind of been on hold for a little bit, but I am feeling ok about that :) I have just joined slimming world so I'm hoping that will help :) I'm not massively over weight (just a little bit) but I get the impression weight loss can improve PCOS. 
Oh and my FS appointment got pushed back AGAIN! was supposed to be in jan. got pushed back to april. had to cancel due to no hycosy (no fault of my own) changed to may, now they've cancelled that and move to June 26th! if they try to cancel that I will go absolutely mad.


----------



## TTCBean

.


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - I'm feeling well thanks. Just less than three months to go now :) Can't believe they've switched your appointment again! I'd go mad now so they don't even contemplate moving it again!! How frustrating for you :hugs:

Ttcbean - how exciting! When will you test again? Hope it's not a faulty test!!


----------



## Jean40

Clomid cycle #1 is a bust. Going for day 3 ultrasound tomorrow to see if we can do cycle #2. I am also going to ask the RE to really LOOK to see where my largest fibroid is. Ever since I had the HSG, I've had cycle day 2 be the worst heaviest bleeding I've had in 20 years (this is third period after HSG). I think they knicked it when they did the IUI since she said I was bleeding a tiny bit when she took the catheter out, but I never saw any after that. I still think that fibroid is keeping me from getting pregnant. It's annoying that my GYN and the RE won't do anything about it "until you have multiple miscarriages". Um, I can't get pregnant, so how am I supposed to wait until I have multiple miscarriages? So frustrating. It's not their money. I have to take out a loan for this when all it might be is one stupid little fibroid that can be easily removed.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey y'all! Missed talking to you all recently. Glad to see more bfps! k4th, happy to see you're doing well! Fern, missed you're comforting and helpful words. 
I'm just trying to save for my fertility tests, I have insurance now but will cost more upfront till I pay the deductible then it'll get a little better. Having worse issues with my period, day 38 of still bleeding and has been heavy the last 2 weeks, iron is getting low I can tell. So RE is getting higher on my priority list. 
I've been keeping busy which is good, keeps my mind off things but also feel I'm not helping myself because I haven't been able to take the greatest care of myself. Just tired all the time. 
I hope everyone is in a good place and is happy. :) 
PS. I still stalk occasionally ;)


----------



## Jean40

Onto clomid cycle 2. Fibroid still looks the same. No cysts! No change to my protocol, but I am getting my mid cycle scan 2 days earlier since I ovulated a day early last month.


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

Just dropping in to update you all.. I've had to stop my clomid on the last day due to headaches and blurred/disturbed vision! Apparently according to the gynae unit its a side affect of clomid they don't like! I'm still not right now :cry: I only missed one tablet so she said she don't think it will make a difference to the outcome of the cycle or treatment.


----------



## babydollm87

Hi a I'm new to this site I have taken my 1st round of clomid an I'm awaiting AF to arrive well hoping it don't show got all taltale signs that I have had for the past week an a half feeling n been sick headaches aching boobs running to the toilet moody as hell an I'm hoping it's not my mind playing games with me I'm due tomora an to scared to do a test as I have my fair share of mc over the yrs I'm 27an been trying for almost 7 yrs now all tests come bk normal so my gp said to try clomid..


----------



## Fern81

Just had to reply when I saw my ol' partners in crime popping in! I often think of you ladies and hope you are all doing well.

Lace&pearls - OMW What!!??? I can't believe they are treating you like that. I would have been so furious. At least you finally have the dreaded hycosy almost out of the way. Sheesh. Any way you could switch clinics? (probably a stupid question!). Hope as I stalk from time to time I see some positive things happen for you!

MrsMcCurdy - same for you! Bleeding for so long???? THB I hope you get to see the RE sooner rather than later just to sort out any underlying issues... I can just imagine how tired you must be hun. Really hope you get things sorted out just so you can have a nice, healthy normal life and carry on to get your bfp. x

K4th - I can't believe how far along you are already! Feels like just the other day you got your wonderful surprise bfp. I still can't believe you're going team yellow lol I am so curious and excited for you :).

TTCBean - so have you tested again?

SarahLou - hi darl, glad you are trying again and sorry that you are suffering side effects. I hope that you also get your rainbow bfp soon hun. Things need to turn around!

Everyone else - Good luck to all you courageous clomid ladies! FX for all of you.

AFM - month 2 off of clomid and I'm still ovulating apparently. Last month I temped for a few days just to have something to show the FS (IF I still go end of June) and had a clear temp rise. This month I really just wanted to do NOTHING so I tracked nothing. Still, it's hard not to notice the oodles of EWCM, sensitive boobs and hectic O pains this month. A little hard to FORGET about ttc when my body is sending out these messages! Just a pity that I know ovulating means nothing for me because clearly even when I O I don't conceive (assuming it's from the blocked tube(s), scarring and endo inflammation). Oh well! In any case, I've been very sick with a virus so every time we dtd I coughed so much that all the :spermy: "fell" out :haha: and I absolutely refuse to have a tww!
My sister's twin pregnancy is doing great and I'm more focused on having them in my life in 2 months. :happydance: We are also seriously looking at a house!!! Eeek, FX we get it.

Hope everyone has a great weekend - public holidays and long weekend in RSA. :flower: Will pop in again some time!


----------



## TTC74

6 DPO after my final round of clomid. Fx for a BFP!


----------



## TTCBean

Hey girls to update you! I started a new round of Clomid with my April 5th cycle and got a faint BFP on Tuesday!! Tested every day since and the line has gotten darker. YAY!!!! 150mg worked!


----------



## Jean40

Whew, definite hot flashes through the night. So far, no headache like the first time.


----------



## laurac1988

congratulations TTC Bean!


----------



## SarahLou372

Hey Fern81 :hi:

The nurse at the gynae unit doesn't think that missing just one clomid tablet will make a difference on the outcome of the cycle, hopefully this is right and hope follicles have grown when I go for my scan next week.


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing? Congrats on the bfp's I have noticed while reading through. I haven't been on in awhile and just wanted to see how everyone has been doing.


----------



## Jean40

Took my last clomid last night. I've had headaches, but not a constant headache like last month. Hot flashes here and there overnight, vivid strange dreams. Definitely can feel something going on in the ovaries.


----------



## MelissaJ

Hi there! I am completely new to this... 1st post! I am 29 and have been TTC for almost 2 years. Had a lap that removed mild endo but still didn't have any luck conceiving naturally! 

Went on 100mg of Clomid in April on cycle days 3-7. Went in on CD14 with no LH surge and didn't have any mature follicles :( They put me immediately back on Clomid 150mg that night (that was fun) for 5 more days. Went in for an ultrasound on May 2nd after getting a +LH surge and they believed that I already released one egg and I had about 7 other follicles 15mm+!!! I thought that was good news but apparently that was too much and we had to abandon our IUI cycle this month :( Also, had intercourse on the 1st and so they are really worried about multiples so I had to take the Plan B pill to try to stop my other follicles from releasing eggs :( Anybody had this happen or anything close?! I'm SOO frustrated and feel like my body just can't get this right! Taking that pill broke my heart. Please let me know if anybody has had a similar situation! Thanks!


----------



## lace&pearls

ah Fern I can't believe your sister's twins are going to be here so soon! that's wonderful :) I can't remember sorry did you say she was expecting twin girls? or did I imagine that? lol fingers crossed about possible house too! that sounds great, it's kind of nice to have your mind on other things isn't it? xxx

k4th ah team yellow! do you have an inkling? I think if/when the time comes for me I am trying to convince OH to stay team yellow next time around, we found out with DD and although I don't regret that it would perhaps be nice to see what it's like to experience the "surprise". 

congratulations TTC bean! that's wonderful!!! hope you are feeling well! xxx

Laura how are you doing? :) x do you have any scans coming up or anything?. x

Sarahlou I have a feeling your nurse was right, I imagine the other 4 clomid tablets will still have an effect (fingers crossed x) how are you now? x

MelissaJ sorry to hear you've not had a very positive experience :( I haven't experienced that myself but I have read of people having it online. I hope this means that they can get the right balance for you next time? x

AFM nothing new here really just waiting for the hycosy on fri, I kind of can't wait to get it out of the way! I have started doing slimming world and it seems to be going ok so far :) I lost 7lbs in the first 2 weeks, I get weighed today not sure how well I will do as it was bank hol weekend here in UK so I had family over etc! but oh well. I'm not tremendously over weight (although my BMI is a bit higher than it should be) so I'm hoping even that will make some difference to my PCOS symptoms, anybody else with PCOS find it improved after weight loss? x


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi Ladies :hi:

Just wanted to update you all. I went for my scan today to check if my follies have grown and my womb lining is thick enough, and it turns out even though I had a bad reaction to the clomid and missed my last tablet like the nurse told me to I have responded well to clomid!:happydance: 

My womb lining is 7.3mm and I have one mature follicle at 28mm!! they said the minimum measurement of a grown follicle for the trigger injection is at least 18mm... well mine is 28mm! :haha: So I had the HCG trigger injection I think it was a t 9am this morning 12 hours ago and we bed so far CD 3,5,7,9 And 12 which was yesterday and CD 13 today :thumbup:


----------



## Jean40

I took my Bravelle shot tonight, boy did that hurt. The one I did last month didn't hurt, just stung a bit. This one not only stung, but definitely hurt and bled a little. I go in for my mid-cycle ultrasound Thursday, then hopefully IUI sometime over the weekend. My lower tummy is definitely puffy.


----------



## TTC74

12 DPO BFN. I was sure hoping this would be the month. No more clomid for me. RE said we'd have to move on to injectable so or IVF. I'll schedule the consult once AF arrives.


----------



## laurac1988

It's still early hun. But if this cycle is a bust, I really hope the injectables work for you x


----------



## Girly123

Hey girls. Some of you may remember me and hi to those of you that are newer to this thread.

I went off the forum in December as my husband was deploying (army) and it was too heart breaking to continue on it daily when I couldn't continue the fertility journey. Well he deployed for 4 months and got back last week.

Before he went I was on the clomid and it didn't work at first so they increased it and it worked once well and then not so well the third month. I haven't been on anything since he left and I have managed to lose 16 pounds which I think has helped. I am not overweight now. I was slightly over before. I had one period on my own whilst he was away which was a good sign but then I had a period 2/3 weeks after as well which was random. 

I wasn't temping or anything but I started a day or two before he was home. We booked a spa hotel for 2 nights over the bank holiday weekend and I know I ovulated at the weekend. I haven't ovulated on my own in forever so I am ecstatic and we are both praying this could be our positive and it happened naturally after everything we have been through.

I am not sure if I ovulated Friday or Saturday as I didn't temp those days but the temp shift on Monday and the ewcm etc I got on sat tells me it most likely was sat. If so then I am approx 4dpo today so can test at 14dpo which will be on the 16th May. 

Please keep your fingers crossed girls. It will be nearly 3 years of trying for us soon xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Hiya Girly. :hugs: Glad your DH is home safely and that you have a shot at a natural bfp this month. Whoop whoop! I will def be stalking to see what happens in a few days!

Lace&pearls - how was the hycosy? All OK? My sis is having identical twin boys :) she already has a 3 year old daughter. Sorry I don't have first hand experience with pcos so I can't help you... my sister however managed to conceive right away just because metformin helped stabilize her insulin levels. And she is forever watching her weight (not too strictly but she manages her weight well).

Jean - how was your u/s?

SarahLou - also hoping to spy some good news from you soon!

Mommasboys - wow I am so happy to see your pregnancy is still progressing nicely and that the clotting meds seem to be working! :happydance: and am I right, you are having a boy? (checked your siggy!).

Hope everyone else is doing well. Arohanui I'm esp thinking of you and hope you are feeling better.

No news here really, still waiting to hear if we will get the loan for the house. Really praying and wishing hard for that. In the meantime I wish this next week will fly by so I can just be back in follicular phase... progesterone is a b*tch. Tired and nauseous and sore boobs... meh. Wish it was only allowed to happen during pregnancy so that those of us still NOT pregs, don't have to feel so crap for 2 weeks each month! (Maybe it's just me?)

:hugs: Girls. I love reading everyone's stories even while not ttc myself :) and loving every bit of good news!


----------



## lace&pearls

Girly I remember you so glad to hear your hubby is back home safe and sound! And lovely news that you seem to have ovulated fingers and toes crossed for you! X 

sarahlou that's great that your scan went well, must be a wait off your mind xxx :) 

fern ohhh I hope it all goes well! :) that would be wonderful, hoping for you that all works out with the house :) 

afm I had the hycosy today and it was fine! So anyone who is worrying about it - don't! I'm a wimp and it wasn't bad. A bit uncomfortable and a bit of a crampy pain for literally about 1-2 min but nothing too bad. They said my tubes were fine so thats a relief :) 
So glad it's over and done with now. Just want to get on with things now. X


----------



## Jean40

My ultrasound went well. 10mm lining. NO decent follicles on the right, weird. 2 good size follicles on left (22mm and 14mm) and one that's not going to get large enough (11.5mm) and this was on day 11 (I had my ultrasound last month on day 13 and it was a bit late). So, I triggered last night & IUI in the morning. My back is absolutely killing me the last few hours, so something is going on. I'm also very tired, but it was a lot of driving yesterday & work was very busy.


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I am keeping my fingers crossed that you get the loan for your house! I'm so glad to hear you are doing good and that the nttc is going good! I felt so much happier when I stopped worrying about ttc and just enjoying life again!

Afm yes I am doing good and yes we are having another boy! Although hubs and my boys were praying for a sister we are happy to have a healthy baby. I would love to try for a little girl but I just can not bring myself to go through taking these shots again. I am almost to my half way mark and am already ready to be done with them. I just reminded myself that my little miracle Maysen needs them to stay alive so it makes it worth it. :)


----------



## SarahLou372

All I know is I'm going crazy in this two week period :dohh::tease::loopy:


----------



## laurac1988

The two week wait is hard. Fx for a good outcome x


----------



## Jean40

Holy cramping! I didn't have cramping after the IUI last month, so that's something new. It might also be because they said I should ovulate 36 hours after the trigger shot, and it was just 10 minutes after those 36 hours when we did the IUI, so maybe a combination of the washed sperm & ovulation. I just know it's a bit sore to bend over right now. Going to go eat some good protein for lunch. :dust:


----------



## Girly123

Well my nipples have been super sore since I ovulated which is always a sign I have ovulated for me so a good thing. The last few days my boobs have been stupidly painful and feel almost swollen but I'm not sure they are actually any different in size. Hoping it is a good sign.

I think I am about 8dpo, maybe 7dpo now. So tomorrow will be 8/9dpo. I am soooo tempted to do a test tomorrow but know I will be heart broken if I get the BFN again and it is early days. I won't want to take it in the week tho as busy with work.

So vote girls do I take a test tomorrow are approx 8/9dpo or try and wait and take one 14/15dpo next Saturday?

Thanks and hope u are all well xx


----------



## Jean40

Ok, so that cramping was probably just because of the IUI. My lower stomach on the left got very sore & full about 2 hours ago & I felt the ovulation. So, that was 6 hours after the IUI. Weird. It wasn't as painful as when I had an ovarian cyst burst, but it hurt. Feels much better now.


----------



## Girly123

I know blue dye tests aren't as good but it is the only one I have apart from digis. Do you think there is anything there or could be EVAP? The line appeared after about 30 seconds (didn't check before that) and stayed.

https://i.imgur.com/ZyHxahL.jpg

https://i.imgur.com/P3D2J81.jpg


----------



## k4th

Oooh girly - I see that! Looks like a pretty good line for 7-8 dpo!! Get a pink dye & try again in a day or two - good luck!!!! :flower:

Lace&pearls - no inkling at all lol! I change my mind daily (or hourly!!)

Sarah - good luck hun - hope you get a good ov this month. 

Fern - keep us posted on the house loan. You deserve some really good fortune so I'm keeping everything crossed for you!

Jean - hope this is your month!


----------



## mommasboys2

Girly those test are known to show a positive but if you look at it closely the line is more to the left and not actually centered. I would definitely go get a pink dye test and save the digi for later! Good luck fx for yoy :)


----------



## Fern81

Aaargh Girly please test again and post more pics! I'm dying of anticipation here ;).

Really really hoping for you!


----------



## Girly123

Well I did a sign this morning and it was not pregnant. I bought 4 FRERs today and I am trying to hold out for 5 hours before I go and pee on one. I know if the clearblue in that pic is a positive it will show on FRER so if nothing shows I know it is a Defo no and the clearblue is a mean horrible test. I have waited about 3.5 hours so far. About an hour and a half left at least until I try again x


----------



## Girly123

Omg I did this tonight after a 5 hour hold....

https://i.imgur.com/31r0JPw.jpg


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Omg I did this tonight after a 5 hour hold....
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/31r0JPw.jpg

Yay!!!!!! Def a :bfp:

:happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Congratulations hun - lovely lines :)


----------



## Girly123

Some girls on another site are saying it isn't possible to get lines that dark at only 9/10dpo? I am right in thinking it is that looking at my chart aren't I? The digital didn't pick it up this morning so must be early days. I wouldn't have ovulated a few days earlier and temp didn't shift. Would I? X


----------



## lace&pearls

Girly!!!!! :D wonderful news!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!

I don't know much about what tests should look like based on dpo, but that's a lovely looking BFP either way! I had a good feeling based on your blue test. 

sending you congratulatory hugs!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## k4th

Girly123 said:


> Some girls on another site are saying it isn't possible to get lines that dark at only 9/10dpo? I am right in thinking it is that looking at my chart aren't I? The digital didn't pick it up this morning so must be early days. I wouldn't have ovulated a few days earlier and temp didn't shift. Would I? X

You could be 11 dpo today. If you ov'd cd22 & your temp raised the next day that would work. Or possibly even be 12dpo if you ov'd late on cd21 and your temp hadn't had much chance to go up. Or some people have a slow rise so it takes a day or two after ov. 

Either way - my bfp was slightly darker than yours & mine was def 12dpo. You have lovely lines & they are all that matters :hugs: :wohoo:


----------



## Fern81

Oh my gosh GIRLY! 

I am beyond thrilled for you!!!! Ignore anyone who wants to rain on your parade; you had + on two different types of tests so there. Maybe you O'd earlier and had a slow progesterone rise. Maybe you have fast rising levels of hcg. Maybe you're having twins (!).... Point is, it doesn't matter WHY your lines are nice, you have nice lines and you're pregnant!!!!

Keep us updated re your first blood test, first scan etc! Lots of hugs. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Timetotry

Congratulations Girly! That's we some, what a great 'story'!


----------



## Girly123

Thanks girls. I went to the Dr today but their test was negative &#55357;&#56862;. They said to give them a urine sample on Friday morning and they will test it for me and phone me. I am scared maybe I'm not pregnant after all or was and I am not now. Holding my wee so I can do another FRER this evening. It was a 5 hour hold last night so doing 5 hours again tonight. Got 2.5 hours to go xx


----------



## Timetotry

Oh no! Maybe the sensitivity of their test is higher then the FRER? Can you ask for a serum test? 
Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Girly123

5 hour hold tonight (bottom test) and it is still positive so I feel more relieved. The FMU still looks the strongest from this morning (middle test). I am giving a FMU sample to the Dr to test on Friday morning so fingers crossed for then. I will do a digital with FMU on Saturday xXx

https://i.imgur.com/hkiKiOg.jpg


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hi ladies! Excited that theres another bfp on here! 
And may I say that... You know you have problems with infertility when you're as excited as I am about a doc's appointment!!! Lol I probably shouldn't be this excited but I'm glad that something is finally moving forward! Though not looking forward to the needles that I know are coming... But right now it's set for May 28th at 11:30 unless something is canceled and I get in sooner! But blood work and an ultrasound to see my lining is what I'm expecting to happen right now. Wish me luck!


----------



## Timetotry

Girly, those tests look great! I'm so happy for you! 
Was your last doctors test not FMU?


----------



## k4th

Mrsmccurdy - good luck!!!

Girly - great lines. And I agree with timetotry, the drs tests probably have a higer threshold :)


----------



## Girly123

No it wasn't first morning urine it was late afternoon after a 4 hour hold.

I am doing FMU at Dr on Friday morning so will be 3 days later. Let's hope it is a BFP x


----------



## stillhopeful1

Hi! I'm new here but not to ttc. I have been ttc since my miscarriage 8 years ago. I have had mostly downs in my quest to become a mommy. I have been told there is no reason why I've not been able to conceive. currently am on my 6th cycle of 50 MG of clomid. My husband has been tested and he is fine. This is the first time since starting clomid that I have had worries. I should have started on the 9th not that my cycles is spot on every month but this month I took test (clear blue plus) it was negative. I later that day had brownish pink blood when I wiped. (Sorry if tmi) I only spotted for a Lil bit on the 10th I did the same thing. Nothing on the 11th and spotted again on the 12th. I spoke with Dr he said it was my period and to start clomid today. I tested again this morning to make sure and still negative. I've never spotted before and I'm concerned with starting meds today in the case I am prego. It has been a long wait and I'm running out of patients! Has anyone else had this problem and not be prego?


----------



## Timetotry

Girly- how did your appointment go today??


----------



## Girly123

100% positive at the dr. Yay hehe.

But at the same time I am more upset than ever. I found out my so called loving hubby has been talking to loads of girls and even met up with a girl be met online on Thursday. When I found out he lied about it denying it all and we argued a lot. I stayed at a friends and he continued to text me lieing. I met him after work on Friday to talk and told him he had one chance to be honest. He admitted it all but says he didn't sleep with her and nothing physical happened. His excuse is he was talking to her because he was scared about becoming a dad now it is a reality and couldn't speak to me. Then he messed up cos he then said they have been talking since he got back from his deployment. Well I defo wasn't pregnant then!!!! So he was talking to her when we were apparently fine!!!!

I actually hate him right now. I hate him for being a liar. I hate him for what I count as emotional cheating if not physical but I have no way of ever knowing if more happened. I hate him for ruining what should be the happiest time of my life. I hate him so much. I can't stand to look at him. I'm not telling my parents now and going down alone to see them. I will make an excuse as to why he isn't there. 

I wake up and just want to cry. I don't see how I can ever trust him. I don't know what to do x


----------



## lace&pearls

Oh wow girly :( that's awful I really feel for you x I'm so sorry I'm not sure what to say - I don't know if this will make you feel better but I think this is a more common problem than you may think :( a few of my friends have experienced it and I have to a certain extent myself. Have you spoken to a close friend about it or anything? It's good to get things off your chest xx


----------



## Fern81

Girly123 said:


> 100% positive at the dr. Yay hehe.
> 
> But at the same time I am more upset than ever. I found out my so called loving hubby has been talking to loads of girls and even met up with a girl be met online on Thursday. When I found out he lied about it denying it all and we argued a lot. I stayed at a friends and he continued to text me lieing. I met him after work on Friday to talk and told him he had one chance to be honest. He admitted it all but says he didn't sleep with her and nothing physical happened. His excuse is he was talking to her because he was scared about becoming a dad now it is a reality and couldn't speak to me. Then he messed up cos he then said they have been talking since he got back from his deployment. Well I defo wasn't pregnant then!!!! So he was talking to her when we were apparently fine!!!!
> 
> I actually hate him right now. I hate him for being a liar. I hate him for what I count as emotional cheating if not physical but I have no way of ever knowing if more happened. I hate him for ruining what should be the happiest time of my life. I hate him so much. I can't stand to look at him. I'm not telling my parents now and going down alone to see them. I will make an excuse as to why he isn't there.
> 
> I wake up and just want to cry. I don't see how I can ever trust him. I don't know what to do x

Oh wow Girly. While I am so happy for you that you are definitely pregnant, I am so sorry that your husband is involved in something so appalling. I realize that you have some hard decisions to make and I pray that you may find a solution that will work for both of you. 

Hun there are just no words to describe how sorry I am for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Fern81

How is everyone doing?

My husband MIGHT be getting a salary increase.... so we might be able to afford IVF if that happens. We are still waiting to hear about the house, should know if we got the loan within the next week. Banks here are full of nonsense to give home loans so even though we can afford the repayments with DH's salary, some of the documents are not exactly as the banks prefer so we might still not get the loan :(.
But to know we MIGHT be able to afford IVF if he gets the raise.... Not something that I expected we would ever consider. 

In the mean time I am going to start seeing a counselor to help me cope a little better with infertility. I'm struggling a bit more than usual atm. Some other things have happened in our family which are draining my emotional reserves.

Hope everyone is doing well. Girly - many many virtual hugs hun. xxx


----------



## k4th

Fern81 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> My husband MIGHT be getting a salary increase.... so we might be able to afford IVF if that happens. We are still waiting to hear about the house, should know if we got the loan within the next week. Banks here are full of nonsense to give home loans so even though we can afford the repayments with DH's salary, some of the documents are not exactly as the banks prefer so we might still not get the loan :(.
> But to know we MIGHT be able to afford IVF if he gets the raise.... Not something that I expected we would ever consider.
> 
> In the mean time I am going to start seeing a counselor to help me cope a little better with infertility. I'm struggling a bit more than usual atm. Some other things have happened in our family which are draining my emotional reserves.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well. Girly - many many virtual hugs hun. xxx

Great news about the raise & possible ivf fern. I have everything crossed for you!!! You know I went through a period of counselling - it can be really helpful as long as you have the right counsellor for you. Make sure you get a good one & if not don't be afraid to start over with someone new - you deserve so much happiness :hugs: :hugs:

Fx'd for your Loan too. Surely after last year you deserve some good luck!! (I'm thinking of that money that was stolen, amongst other things).


----------



## mommasboys2

Girly I am so sorry hugs hun and congratulations on your bfp!

Fern that is awesome news keeping my fx that everything keeps going in the right directions for you guys!


----------



## kittykitchn

Feeling so desperate and unhappy today... I had such high hopes this month. I've had cramps and terrible heavy/pulling feeling in my pelvis since 3dpo. Yesterday I had "something" on an IC, but nothing this morning. AF due in a few days, and onto my forth cycle of clomid. 
This just isn't going to happen. Not that I would wish a chemical pregnancy or miscarriage on anyone, but I just want to know that I can get pregnant. At least then I'd know I was normal. 

I am ovulating on clomid, but still not getting pregnant :'(


----------



## Fern81

We got the home loan!!! A step toward becoming home owners! Some more admin to get through but looks like we are getting the house!! And my DH is definitely getting the salary increase in August. _Yep the wheel always has to turn - something to cling to when we are feeling overwhelmed. Things won't always be great but it will certainly not always be bad. _

As for ttc - I'm considering cancelling my specialist appointment and only rescheduling next year. I'm not really sure if I want to go through it all now; we will also have a lot of expenses getting the house (lawyers fees etc) so not a lot of money left for dr's procedures atm. I actually don't want to start officially trying again, emotionally I don't even want to face it! I'm scared that I might finally start accepting infertility and learn to cope with it a bit better (with the added help of the counselor), just to muck it up by getting false hope again from a VERY expensive specialist. We also have the opportunity to MAYBE travel to USA for DH's work (travelling is a big deal for most of us South Africans; because of our weak currency, travelling is very expensive). So I don't actually want to waste money on ttc again when there are other things to spend the money on which will actually make us happy and not give false hope & depression!

On the other hand I'm worried about the endometriosis because I have almost constant dull pain and cramping... want the specialist to check it out.... So confused about what to do.

Kittykitchn - awww hun I understand that feeling of unhappiness.... have you tested again? It's good news that you are definitely ovulating on clomid though. x FX for you!

K4th - almost baby time! Yay! You have to promise to PM me baby pics!

Any other ttc news ladies? Hope everyone is doing well. xxxxx


----------



## Fern81

TTC related - maybe this will help someone.

Since stopping clomid (this is my 3rd cycle after), I still had some weird clomid-like effects. Including hectic hot flushes... bearing in mind it's the end of autumn here, the hot flushes sometimes woke me up! I read that black cohosh taken with clomid might decrease clomid side effects (hot flushes, thin lining etc caused by clomid's estrogen blocking action). Also (sorry if tmi), I am used to 5 day periods which can include a few heavy days BUT since I've started taking clomid my periods have become really short and light, with more spotting than actual bleeding. This has me concerned that clomid and its lingering effects have caused estrogen blocking and a thin lining, which could contribute to me not falling pregnant. (I really hope clomid hasn't caused my body to have permanent hormonal issues!!).

In any case, this cycle started off with a really light period, dizziness and hot flushes galore so I decided to start taking black cohosh. You're supposed to take it CD1-12 but I only took it from 6-12 (and had to check the calender to see which cd I was!). Not to take during the tww or when pregnant btw. Since then the hot flushes have disappeared and it will be interesting to see if AF is heavier this month.

Apparently black cohosh, when taken with clomid, can really increase the chances of falling pregnant. I've read some amazing studies/claims but don't have a url to post here... feel free to google ladies. 

I will report back at the end of this cycle on whether I feel the herbs have increased the thickness of my uterine lining, ie how heavy AF is! I am just happy the hot flushes are gone for now :).


----------



## Timetotry

Congrats Fern! That's so great about the loan and future home, and the raise! 
Can you go see the specialist just for the endo and let them know that you aren't financially ready to do start trying again but want to keep your endometrosis from progressing in the wrong direction?


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats Fern on the loan approval so exciting! I think the break from ttc will do you and your hubby loads of good and so would traveling! My hubby recently got a better paying job and it has definitely allowed us to plan more vacations this summer! I think if I were you I would still go to the appointment to make sure everything was ok and that your hormones are balancing back out from the Clomid but it sounds to me like you have already made your decision on ttc for now. Best of luck and keep us upated on what you decide! :)


----------



## Lwoo

Hi, this is the first time I've posted on here, I've read through many people's stories for months, it helps to see women who are going through the same issue, feel and think the same things I do.

So basically I'm 33, my husband and I have been TTC for coming up to 3 years with no joy at all. It was found in January this year that I do not ovulate, however other than that I was actually quite fertile and my husband was also told that he was above average fertility. So after having the HCG and being told that I had no blockages, we were very hopeful that Clomid was going to do the trick. 

My first cycle of clomid showed I had ovulated with just the 50mg dose (taken Day 2-6), unfortunately first month was a :bfn: - but I expected this.

I am currently in my 2nd cycle of Clomid and AF is due in 4 days time. However, im really feeling quite upset today as I have no signs of pregnancy, a few cramps in my stomach but other than that nothing. Unfortunately, im having a real down day today and questioning if this will ever happen for us. :sad2:


----------



## Fern81

Lwoo said:


> Hi, this is the first time I've posted on here, I've read through many people's stories for months, it helps to see women who are going through the same issue, feel and think the same things I do.
> 
> So basically I'm 33, my husband and I have been TTC for coming up to 3 years with no joy at all. It was found in January this year that I do not ovulate, however other than that I was actually quite fertile and my husband was also told that he was above average fertility. So after having the HCG and being told that I had no blockages, we were very hopeful that Clomid was going to do the trick.
> 
> My first cycle of clomid showed I had ovulated with just the 50mg dose (taken Day 2-6), unfortunately first month was a :bfn: - but I expected this.
> 
> I am currently in my 2nd cycle of Clomid and AF is due in 4 days time. However, im really feeling quite upset today as I have no signs of pregnancy, a few cramps in my stomach but other than that nothing. Unfortunately, im having a real down day today and questioning if this will ever happen for us. :sad2:

Hi hun

First of all, I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Struggling to conceive is one of the most stressful journeys in life and all of us here have had those bad days!
Great news that everything is looking fine for you and your husband, and that you are ovulating on such a low dose. I refer to my earlier post regarding the study that I've read on black cohosh 120 mg CD1-12 greatly increasing pregnancy odds when taken with clomid... but of course discuss it with your doctor first. Are you tracking your cycles with fertility friend (temping, checking cm etc)? I also found it helped me a bit in planning BD days and getting to know my own body & cycles better. Also, by using a fertility tracker I now have a lot of info when/if I decide to finally see a fertility specialist.
Finally, this journey can be completely overwhelming at times. Some coping mechanisms that I have found to help me were consciously focusing on other positive thing in life by doing a gratitude journal, making a bucket list of things DH and I want to do (small and big things!) and making an effort to DO those things. Moderate exercise or going for walks helps clear my mind. I also focus on my faith to bring me through it all..... it's good to have other things to focus on so that ttc doesn't completely take over your whole life. 

All the best xx


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for your replies ladies :) you are always so helpful and supportive!

My husband refuses to let me cancel the specialist appointment... he says even if we don't start any new treatment right away I should just go and have some tests done at least to know what is going on with my body atm and if we can do anything about any possible new endo. He knows that I will blame myself in a year's time (if we are still not pregnant by then) if I had passed up the opportunity for an appointment! Lol, OK, I'll go.


----------



## Arohanui

Hi ladies,

It's been a while since I posted on here but I have been popping in to see what's happening with everyone from time to time. 

Fern, I'm so happy for you that things are coming together with the house and with possible IVF - lots of good things ahead of you!

Kath, not long now - you must be feeling really excited now!

I went for my final appointment with my specialist yesterday, after 6rounds of clomid, and he has finally after 10months of tests and treatment, referred DH and I to the assisted conception unit. I couldn't hold back the tears when he told us the waiting list is currently two years for treatment though. We've also been given a prescription for another fertility drug to try for 6months in the meantime. It's being signed off by my GP so I don't have it yet. I'm not sure what the name of the drug is, but he told me it works in a similar way to clomid but you take one tablet in the morning and one at night, starting on CD2. 

Anyway, today is CD39. My longest cycle in the past year has been 39days (average of 35days), so for the first time in my life I got brave enough to try a pregnancy test just a couple of minutes ago... and I think I may be pregnant. DH and I are not allowing ourselves to get excited (we'll take another test tomorrow - today's was just a cheapie). We're just both so used to disappointment after 3and half years of trying, it feels like it might just be a mistake on the tester, so we'll see what happens tomorrow. I think it's going to be a sleepless night!


----------



## Jean40

After 2 rounds of 100mg clomid and 1 day of Bravelle, my RE didn't like how I responded the second round and has moved me to Femara and 3 days of Bravelle. My intestine did NOT like the clomid this last cycle, so I was more than ok with trying something else. I like that at my age, she's also not willing to wait around and to move into more aggressive drug protocols.


----------



## Timetotry

Arohanui- eeeeeeek. Good luck! Hopefully the night goes quickly for you! My fingers are crossed!


----------



## mommasboys2

Arohanui that is so exciting and I can't wait for an update! Keeping my fx for you guys and lots of n orayers!


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui! Can't wait for your update!! That is such exciting news. Please post some pictures of your tests!!!!

Jean - Good luck with the next round.


----------



## Arohanui

Took another test today and it's good news :happydance:

Attached is yesterday's cheapie test results
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Arohanui

And today's clear blue test
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Timetotry

Wohooooooooooo! Congratulations Arohanui!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## mommasboys2

That is awesome congratulations hun! :)


----------



## k4th

Arohanui - congratulations hun :happydance: so happy for you. And what great lines on an IC! And 3+ on a cb digi!!! Wow!! So happy for you :)

Fern - congratulations on the home loan!!! How exciting! And I'm glad your hubby won't let you cancel your appointment - if you think the endo is back then he's right & you need to get checked out. Sounds like you know it's the right choice - keep us posted :)

Afm - yes ladies, not long to go now so getting very excited! Promise to let you all know how it goes xx


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui that is really awesome news! I am so happy for you. Especially because you have also had a tough time recently; it just doubles the joy!

Wishing you all the best xxx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Arohanui- congrats!!!! Great line and 3+!! So exciting!


----------



## lace&pearls

Arohanui that's fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yay! 

such brilliant news xxx 
and great that you got a 3+! .. when is your due date then do you think? x 

fern that's great news too! I agree with your husband, it's worth going to the appointment just for some info isn't it xxx :)


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Lace&pearls and K4th, yeah I will go just to figure out what is going on and if I can do something to boost my health. I will be approximately CD13 on that day so if he does an u/s he might actually get some good info regarding the state of my uterine lining, follies etc.

I'm dreading it though.... because although I REALLY want to have a baby, I have some good days now where I feel like I have made peace with infertility. It has been really, really hard to start to accept that it will probably never happen and I'm so scared to get false hope and the accompanying deep depression again. I'm starting counseling on Thursday and I just want to be happy.... obviously I want to have a child but if that is impossible I don't want to subject myself to more procedures, tests, expenses etc. DH told me that he is actually willing for us to go through IVF (once we can afford it) but he doesn't want me to be so depressed so he is willing to give up on having a child if I can be happy..... if that makes sense. 

Urgh sorry but I'm worried and in the back of my mind praying that I'm actually pregnant this month (that's a laugh!!) so that I DON"T have to go and see the specialist. Just had to vent a bit. Thinking I should just stay off the forums again to give my mind some space :/.


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to pop in and tell you ladies that im on Femara now due to bad vision reactions with clomid :(

But been for CD 11 scan today and its my first femara cycle and have two growing follicles at 14mm and 16.5mm :thumbup: However lining of the womb is 6mm and it has to be 7mm and above before I can have trigger shot so going back CD 13.


----------



## Lwoo

Fern81 - Hope you are feeling ok, I can understand why you want to feel a level of acceptance, the comes a time where I think that for your own sanity and happiness a level of acceptance has to happen and ironically I hear a lot of women get pregnant at that stage, maybe because we give our minds a break from thinking about it from the minute we wake up to when we go to sleep. <3

Well AF is currently 1 day late, so I have a glimmer of hope as last month (my 1st cycle of clomid) I had a perfect 28 day cycle, so keeping my fingers crossed. However, as im sure we all have, I have been here before and then AF has turned up a couple of days later so im staying realistic for the time being and going to wait until cycle day 33 (as recommended by my Doctor) to do a test if AF hasn't turned up by then.

Hope everyone is doing well today x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies 

It been a long time since i've been on, have been trying to accept that its not going to happen for me without the IVF (which is too expensive - long story and wont bore any of you that don't know me!) Anyhow no matter how hard I try I still can't accept it but i have managed to be a happier person. Just wanted to pop in and say hi to you all.

Fern I'm totally with you, the emotional rollercoaster is unbelievable and i already have Harrison so it must be 10 fold for you, you are so strong and I so hope you get good news soon!!! Often think of you :) 

K4th wowzers where has that time gone?!!!!! Do you know if you are having a boy/girl? 

Congrats to everyone that has got a BFP and hello to everyone else that i haven't mentioned personally. 

xxxx


----------



## k4th

Fern - :hugs: good luck with the counsellor tomorrow. Hope it helps :hugs:

Sarah - good luck with the follie scan/ lining measurement, hope it's good news!

Lwoo - good luck testing. We need some more bfps!!

Nimbec - hiya hun :hugs: it's good to hear from you!! I'm glad to hear you feel happier but sad to hear ivf is out for you. Are you ntnp or are you taking a break altogether? I still think if you lots :flower: I don't know if I'm having a boy or girl, keeping it as a surprise. Promise to come back & update you ladies here though. 

Timetotry, lace&pearls & mrsmccurdy - thinking if you all too :thumbup:

I desperately hope for many more bfp's on this thread & especially hope for wonderful surprises for those really facing the darker moments ltttc brings :hugs: I'm always stalking you ladies and cheering you on, even though I don't post often xx


----------



## Arohanui

I went to see my GP today - I thought they'd do a blood test to confirm pregnancy but I just have to give a first morning urine sample for them to test. She basically said they do the same test as the at home ones I've already done, and my two positive results already guarantee a positive. She has calculated my due date as 13th Jan (which will be our 4th wedding anniversary) but I think it'll be at least a week later due to my longer cycles.

Fern - I'm thinking of you right now. I hope the counselling is really helpful and that you find the peace you need. I wish I could be as big a support to you as you have been to me over the last 6 months. :hugs: sending lots of positive thoughts and vibes your way, hun. :hugs:


----------



## Lwoo

Hi Ladies, well I got home last night and ended up doing a pregnancy test as I was thinking about it so much I thought I may be delaying my period... And would you believe, it was a :bfp::happydance:

I can't actually believe it, I've done a further two tests since then included a Clearblue Digital test which says those beautiful words - Pregnant 1-2 weeks. 

My husband and I are completely over the moon. Going to book an apt with the Doctor this morning.

Thinking of you all and baby dust to everyone xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 57.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## k4th

Congratulations lwoo!!! :)


----------



## SarahLou372

Well woken up at 7am this morning and I got a positive OPK test on clearblue digital! CD 13 :happydance::happydance:

And had my hcg injection at 8:45am today too. Just been to the bathroom and have wet undies and EWCM! :happydance::happydance: Sorry tmi :blush:

Also about an hour after my trigger shot I started having cramps all over like its in both side, and a pain in my lady parts to.. again sorry tmi :blush: Apparently the injection can work straight away, or anything from 12-24 hours so the nurse told me, maybe they doing their last growing. She thinks one will be around 16-18mm and the other around 18-20mm by now.

:haha:
 



Attached Files:







11350577_842940672420240_3560436814271255157_n.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey nimbec! Missed you on here. Sorry about the ivf... I hope you're doing ok despite it. 

Congrats, lwoo on you're Bfp!! 

So, little update on me. Today I was finally able to go to the RE and get a bunch of testing done. I feel like this is a huge step forward for us!! Got an internal ultrasound and everything looked good from what we can tell. No cysts on the ovaries which I was especially relieved about. Also started blood work (9 tubes taken!!) and I'll get results hopefully beginning of next week! Will schedule another appt after I hear back to talk to the doctor about results and plan of action and also an HSG of which I'm a little nervous about. Any of you care to share your experiences? Hurt too bad? Did it take long once the procedure was started? Tips of what to do before hand?
Overall, I'm excited! Feel like the walls are coming down and getting closer to the goal of me being healthy and a healthy baby!! &#128516;


----------



## Fern81

Thank you guys SO MUCH for the words of encouragement :). I really do appreciate it so much. I can talk to some of my family members and friends but ONLY you other ltttc ladies truly understand. I also appreciate every word of advice that I know you all share from the heart, just to try and help!! You ladies are all gems. xxxx

Congrats lwoo and yay mrsmccurdy!!! Finally, hopefully a way forward for you! And SarahLou - happy that you are feeling positive again hun. 

Nimbec - a special hi to you. Thinking of you often too, so sorry that you didn't get to do ivf :(. Just sending you so many hugs hun.

So counseling starts today. I've also rebooted the positive thinking process.... it's not something that just comes by itself (for me at least), I have to work at it! Like my on-off exercise and diet regime. Back on and working hard at it. Hoping to learn a few new coping tricks in the next few weeks as well. 

Still curious to see if black cohosh did the trick of thickening my uterine lining. AF due next week Friday. Guess we'll see then!


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - how did your first counselling session go? Did you talk through your concerns regarding your upcoming specialist appointment? Thinking of you, hun :hugs:


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello all! 

I am on my second month of clomid, 50mg no ovulation. This time I'm on 100mg and had two follicle tracking scans on day11 and day15 and there was no response by follicles. They did find a 3cm cyst that wasn't their in November. 

However my chart indicates ovulation on day18. I had cramps in both ovaries that I have never felt before and since then my temperature has been up.

Is it possible for an egg to have developed in 3 days? Has anyone experience this? I have progesterone blood test on Monday. 

Any opinions gratefully received xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Arohanui - thank you! In the counseling sessions we are focusing more on coping mechanisms and acceptance. Really worth it. Hope you are doing well!

LouOscar - weird what happened to you! If it was me I would have assumed that they got the dimensions of the cyst wrong... that it was indeed a ripe follicle (my doctors seem to make mistakes all the time). But who knows? That hasn't happened to me personally, but I do think you ovulated and I hope you manage to get that bfp on few days :)!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So I heard back from my doc about blood work results. Everything was normal except my vitamin D is really low. I've been doing a lot of reading on it and it seems that vitamin could be the problem because a deficiency actually suppresses ovulation and tampers with uterine function(which has been my biggest problems). But it seems too easy, just take a pill once a day, build up something I need anyways and be normal again? Too simple... Granted I'd be sooooo grateful if that really is the case but I guess I just assumed it would be harder... 
Has anyone else had experience with low vitamin D? What did that doc have you do and what were the results? 
Thanks ladies for being supportive and being your wonderful selves! :)


----------



## kittykitchn

CD13 today and blazing positive OPKs. 

Worryingly, I have had No CM this month. Not even creamy. I only started getting EWCM once I started on evening primrose and green tea - and the last three months I've had a little EWCM, but this month nothing :(
I know clomid can dry everything up - has it finally caught up with me?
And is there anything ELSE I can do in future? More green tea? A higher dose of EPO?


----------



## k4th

kittykitchn said:


> CD13 today and blazing positive OPKs.
> 
> Worryingly, I have had No CM this month. Not even creamy. I only started getting EWCM once I started on evening primrose and green tea - and the last three months I've had a little EWCM, but this month nothing :(
> I know clomid can dry everything up - has it finally caught up with me?
> And is there anything ELSE I can do in future? More green tea? A higher dose of EPO?

I used cough syrup for 4-5 days before ov to increase my cm. It wasn't proper ewcm, but it did make it much more watery with some stretchy bits. I used the one with guifanasen (sp?) as the only active ingredient. It tasted disgusting :sick: but it did the trick for us :thumbup: good luck hun!


----------



## dede3124

In need of advice....my signature shows the gist of my story. This has been an interesting cycle. I am currently dpo 16, longest luteal phase has been 14, however temps are consistently going down and have some slight spotting, with 3 bpn, so I am thinking I am out this month. We consulted an re and we know that if we use assisted methods he recommends medicated cycles with a trigger shot to start; that process is started as soon as I call and say I want it. There are many thoughts in my head though and dh is pretty much leaving the decision with me so I am seeking opinions. My thoughts are a bit random but its what they are. :)

* I am pervasively haunted with the fear that we will never be successful.
* This process is definitely taking an emotional toll on me.
* After treatment for polyps and endometritis we have only had 2 true attempts.
* Polyps seem to have come back already, but they are small and re said they may be no concern.
* I am now 34 and feel that time is running.
* I am a teacher so fertility treatments could be difficult during the school year, I am currently on summer break....if we start sooner we could have more attempts before the school year started.
* Cycles since surgery have changed becoming more painful and heavy....concerned that something else may happening but hope not.

What has affected your choices to pursue assisted methods or not to? What are your thoughts?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya ladies :hi:
Would love to join you guys if that's ok. 

A little bit of history although some is in my siggy.

Ttc ds for 5 years, took a while to be diagnosed with pcos and anovulatory cycles but had to have a lap and dye and lose lots of weight before being prescribed clomid. I responded really well to to in and conceived my ds on my third cycle. Charted for a while after having ds as you hear lots of stories of being fertile after having a child but wasn't having ovulatory cycles. So I was more than surprised to get a bfp in Jan 13 when my ds was just over 1. Sadly we had a mmc at 10 weeks and after a long break to recover have been trying with no luck. 

I'm currently on my second round of clomid, 50mg CD2-6 and for some reason haven't ovulated this cycle. I am so confused! Every cycle I've ever taken of clomid even when ttc ds1 I ovulated on CD15 without fail. I have one more cycle and then a review so going to ask to go up to 100mg. I've given up on O now this cycle. I had days of positive opk and 2 separate peak fertility on my clearblue. 

Oh I am also taking part in the clearblue trials. 

Thanks for taking the time out to read, will be lovely to chat to people also experiencing similar obstacles and also seeing some lovely bfps keeping hope alive x


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

So next week Thursday I'm going to see the new fertility specialist. Have had my thyroid retested on Friday (waiting for the results) since he will probably want to have it tested again and I have to do it twice a year regardless... thought I'd get it out of the way. In the meantime, my maternal cousin told me she couldn't conceive because of a septum in her uterus (no other doctors had been able to pick it up but finally someone saw it on a hsg). My own mom also couldn't conceive because of the same problem. Wondering if I might also have it? No dr has ever checked for it specifically. So far I've decided to ask the new dr to check my uterine lining (doesn't seem like black cohosh did much there), check my estrogen and progesterone levels (Post-O temps are getting lower and lower each cycle and lots of LP spotting). Also I'm going to ask for an hsg specifically to check my tubes again and to check if a uterine septum is present. Hoping to be able to afford all those tests, as well as any other tests he wants me to have.... I suppose then we can decide on what to do next. Personally I am not ready for IUI or IVF (definitely not financially, in any case).

So that's me atm. Great news is that I coped well with the arrival of AF this past cycle and really feel much more peaceful; all the counseling and cognitive behavioral self-therapy (lol) seems to be working at the moment at least. I do realize that I will have to keep it up and renew the hard work at being positive every single day... for the rest of my life regardless of whether I'm ever able to conceive or not. It's so easy to slip into depression again... but for now it's wonderful to feel more and more at peace. If anyone wants to chat to me about it specifically, feel free to PM me.

MrsMcCurdy - I really hope vit D supplements make a huge difference for you! Have you noticed any changes? I haven't had a vit D problem so far so can't comment on it. (Lots of sunshine in South Africa!). FX!!!

Kittyktchn - I've tried black cohosh now without clomid and it seems to have done nothing for me. But I did take a very low dose and only for 6 days. Have read that it helps to counteract the negative effects of clomid eg. thinning uterine lining and drying up CM. Maybe ask your dr about it? Other suggestions: Preseed or conceive plus (lubricant), lots and lots of water, a mucolytic (guafenesin). Hope you find something that helps for you.

Dede - Hi there, I totally understand the confusion and second-guessing each decision when it comes to ttc! For me personally, financial issues have played a big role in how far I'm willing to go with AR. Also, I want to focus on other things beside ttc and not have it consume my life too much so I don't want to spend every waking moment getting tests, procedures, bills, false hope etc. (I have been trying for many years so I've realised that coming to terms with infertility is, for me, as important as fertility treatment). I've decided to focus on coping first and foremost, and in the background start seeing a new specialist & slowly taking things from there; only doing what I'm comfortable with. But that's my personal decision... it is a question that each of us has to battle with for ourselves. All the best with whatever you decide.

PrincessTaz - Seems like you did O even though you had a bit of a weird cycle. :) Really hope your bfp comes soon!!

Hi everyone else! Hope you are all well.

4 weeks till my sister's twins are here. I'm so excited.


----------



## nimbec

Hi Everyone 

Welcome new ladies! I agree with Fern its a tough journey but she gave great advice! 

Fern I'm so pleased you feel at peace currently, personally the deamons are getting me a bit currently!!! Bfn today didn't help ive also had LP spotting from 5dpo onwards and have been given cyclogest (progesterone) which has totally stopped it so I'd def recommend giving that a go as it's not expensive. No real news here other than unless I do IVF things are not at all looking great we are again discussing it but financially I'm not sure it's the right thing to do - hey ho same old story here!! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok?!!


----------



## k4th

Hi all,

Fern - I'm really pleased you're going to an appointment soon to see if you can get some answers :hugs: Hope it's a positive appointment for you. How's the house stuff going? Do you have a moving date yet?

Nimbec - lovely to hear from you hun! Sorry you're having a hard time at the moment :hugs: :hugs: The cost of ivf is huge & I remember having worries about "wasted money" if it didn't work when we were contemplating it - especially with another little one around to think about. I really hope you can find something that works for you & you family :flower:

Afm - not long to go now before my clomid baby arrives. I've finished work now so I'm back to sitting around & symptom spotting (just for labour this time instead of the tww!!). I'll update if anything happens. 

Hi to the new ladies. Clomid & ttc is hugely challenging. Good luck & sending lots of :dust: to all you lovely ladies. Hoping that this thread is littered with :bfp: :bfp: :bfp: soon!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey fern, I'm glad you're doing the appointment. Definitely helps at least feel productive. :) 
As far as the vitamin D, I do feel like it's helping in some ways like I have been smiling and laughing more, I just feel happier. I've now been bleeding nonstop for 91 days but it's gotten lighter since about 3-4 days after I started taking Vit D which is great! I'm sleeping better, and am not such a grump in the mornings(which my hubby really loves! Haha) something else I've noticed and I'm not sure if or how it is related but my boobs have been hurting quite a bit the last few days. Maybe my hormones are trying to balance? Not sure... 
I have since found out though that low Vit D can be hereditary, and my brother, maternal grandmother and great grandmother are low and taking Vit D, thought that was interesting. I'm hoping more positives keep coming, I'd really like to stop bleeding and ovulate! Still seems so frustrating sometimes... 

K4th- I hope you don't go crazy sitting at home but it is exciting you're almost there! Keep us updated!!

nimbec- I hope you come to an answer that is best for all aspects, feeling stuck can get so frustrating. Thinking of you girl. 
Girls, we need more BFPs!!!


----------



## Arohanui

kittykitchn said:


> CD13 today and blazing positive OPKs.
> 
> Worryingly, I have had No CM this month. Not even creamy. I only started getting EWCM once I started on evening primrose and green tea - and the last three months I've had a little EWCM, but this month nothing :(
> I know clomid can dry everything up - has it finally caught up with me?
> And is there anything ELSE I can do in future? More green tea? A higher dose of EPO?

Hi kittykitchn - this reply is a little late, but just wanted to say don't worry too much about EWCM. I know all the websites and books say you can't conceive without it, but I had absolutely no CM at all on clomid, let alone EWCM. I tried a lot of different things to help, drinking plenty of water, drinking pineapple and grapefruit juice, taking evening primrose oil, taking fish oil, even the cough medicine - nothing helped! But I got my BFP on my 6th clomid round with no CM for 6 months - so conceiving is still possible!


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern - that's interesting about your cousin, good idea to mention it? x 
when is your appointment? 

Mrs McCurdy - have you had your HSG yet? I had one recently and I was dreading it - it really wasn't that bad, bit like a smear test (pap smear??) 
it was a little painful for about a minute but totally worth it and I am a big wimp lol! how is the vit d going? I have heard of low levels of vit d causing problems in pregnancy / developmental complications. I hadn't realised it was so important. I've just bought some folic acid which also has vitamin D in it :thumbup:

Aro - how are you doing? have you had any appointments yet? 

AFM I have my very long awaited appointment with FS on Friday... My OH has the day off work for it :happydance: (fingers, toes, everything crossed they don't mess me about again!) it's been cancelled 3 times so far so I've been waiting to see someone since January :growlmad: my last appointment was in september. I was talking to my OH about this morning and now I'm starting to feel a bit anxious about it all. If my OH's sperm tests come back and aren't great I imagine they will suggest IVF? which we can't afford :( well we could save up but it would take a very long time. So now I have this underlying tension I can feel. I should just relax I know. Worrying won't make it any better. It's just concerning me a bit that I took clomid for 4 months at the end of last year and although it seemed to make me ovulate (positive OPK and AF 14 days later) I didn't fall pregnant. 
Also I've been getting a lot of spotting lately... is it possible this is due to low progesterone?? I've been doing slimming world and lost 16.5 lbs :thumbup: :happydance: so now my BMI is 25. So I'm hoping the FS will be pleased about that! ... but the spotting has got worse since the weight loss... has anyone else had this??? 

I hope I don't seem selfish. If we can't have anymore children, of course I will be eternally grateful that I do have my daughter xxx I just don't like the anticipation / not knowing ? x


----------



## Pinkee

Hi just checking in, catching up the last pages.


----------



## Arohanui

LaceandPearls - I'm very well thank you. Got my booking appointment this Thursday and my first scan on the 16th July (it cannot come soon enough!). We are still nervous that there may be something wrong (especially as my early pregnancy symptoms have all but disappeared) we still haven't told any family or friends, but it's becoming more difficult to keep the secret!

I really hope your appointment goes ahead on Friday - it's really not fair that you have waited this long for a follow up appointment. Let us know how it goes :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Hi there all you lovely ladies

Ooooh Lace&pearls we will have our appointments back-to-back! Mine is tomorrow afternoon (Thursday). I am so nervous I can't sleep. I really hope they don't move your appointment out again and that you will FINALLY get a new treatment plan. Please keep us all updated!

Aw Nimbec my heart goes out to you hun. Are you getting any type of fertility treatment atm except for progesterone? Will you be taking clomid again at all? I seem to remember that you had already taken it for a year? 

Arohanui - hope that time just flies by until your first scan. And I really hope that all is well hun!!! Lots of hugs xxx

MrsMcCurdy - what did the dr say about the insane number of days that you have been bleeding? I am so glad to hear that you are feeling better from the vitamin D hun.

Hi to the pregnant ladies and I hope some of the others on the thread can also join in soon!

My sister just went into labour @ 34 weeks after a very stressful and busy weekend when her idiotic inlaws just dropped in unannounced, stayed for 4 days and kept her on her feet all weekend. So worried about her :/


----------



## jules87

Hi ladies! I'm new to the Chlomid club, and I'm extremely nervous. I haven't had a chance to read through this threads pages.. but I was wondering if you ladies could give me a shortened version of what to expect? 

DH and I have been rotating from ttc to ntnp for 3-4 years now (I've lost track). Until this point there has just been testing and then doctors telling us that they feel we are still young and to give it another 6 months.

I literally just phoned into my doctor to say it's day 1 of my cycle (that's what he said to do). So, I'm starting Chlomid this month.

Eeks! :help::wacko:


----------



## Jean40

After a month of femara (plus 3 days of Bravelle shots), I am back to clomid (and also 3 days Bravelle shots). I liked that I slept amazing while on the femara, but it increased my lining too much and I only had one mature follicle. I've been going between 2 of the REs in this practice & the lady RE reviewed my file before I came in yesterday & said I had the best response the first month I did clomid with just 1 day of Bravelle shots, but my right ovary decided to just take a break for a couple months. She thinks trying the clomid again with 3 days of Bravelle shots instead of 1 day will give me more mature follicles. I did have a couple smaller follicles the last couple months, but only 1 mature one. We'll see. I am back to the nasty clomid headache today.


----------



## Fern81

Oh gosh I had a very long post typed out regarding my visit to the new doctor yesterday and then deleted it all by mistake.
In short - uterine lining and follies look fine on the u/s, no abnormalities detected during the physical exam. But we are starting from scratch (7dpo progesterone tests, FSH and LH base line tests during next AF, and dr scheduled timed intercourse this cycle), then take it step by step and procedure by procedure from there. My previous idiot dr apparently did all the wrong tests and as I suspected, most of her treatment was totally inappropriate for my situation. I am so frustrated; basically because of her we wasted 15 months. The only thing she did right was the laser endo treatment.

Thinking of you today Lace&pearls - let us know how your appointment went.

Jules - welcome, sorry but there is no "short version" when it comes to ltttc with clomid! I can suggest reading through www.drugs.com/pro/clomid.html ; lots of info on clomid (I found that website very informative!). Not all of us had the same side effects and some of us got a bfp so GL to you :). 

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend.


----------



## k4th

Oh fern :hugs: I feel so cross for you that your last dr got it all wrong :growlmad: Very pleased to hear you have someone better dealing with you now! How is your sister doing? 

Good luck to all the newbies to this clomid thread!!


----------



## jules87

Thanks for the link Fern. I'm sorry that 15 months went by with the wrong doctor. Hopefully you will have better luck with the new one!

Well, I will be starting my first cycle of Clomid on Sunday. I'm very nervous about the list of side effects. :wacko: I already deal with chronic headaches/ migraines so I guess that won't be any different for me. 
As far as DH and I go, everything seems to be working properly. I had a laparascopy done this past March and while the doctor was in there he checked everything out, and also flushed my tubes. (not sure of the procedures name) Everything looked great. I do have endometriosis, so he took care of that while he was in there. DH just had a SA done, and that came back "normal" too. I _hate_ it when they just say "it's all normal". So, my Dr wants to try Clomid. I do ovulate on my own, but I have a short luteal phase... I'm hoping that maybe this will help me to ovulate a little earlier?

I look forward to being part of the group. I'm hoping that this does it for us. We've been ttc for 3 years now. :nope:


----------



## c beary83

Hello. Can I join please? I've just started clomid - I've been told to do cd2-6.

I'm on 50mg and not really noticed any side effects apart from some headaches.

I ovulate on my own but been trying for around 25 cycles with one early loss in April. All tests have come back fine except hubby has slightly low morphology (3% when it should be 4%)


----------



## lace&pearls

ah Fern I have been thinking of you too :hugs: x I'm so glad the US didn't show any abnormalities or anything that's great!! I'm so sorry the previous doctor hasn't given you the right treatment, I hope that the new one has a different take on things and can really get you going in the direction you're supposed to be :) I feel very positive for you :) xxxx When is your next appointment? I hope the laser treatment will have a continued effect for you xx

AFM my appointment went pretty well :thumbup: 

The good news is our test results came back "normal" (whatever that means) for OH's SA, my HSG and my blood tests which showed elevated testosterone but as I know I have PCOS this is no surprise.

Then I had to admit the blood tests probably showed I ovulated as I sneakily took clomid between visits as I had it left over and I thought it was a waste not to take it! :blush: she was a little bit funny about it saying you shouldn't really take it for more than 6 months at a time (and I had it for 4) but she said that could be stretched to 9 months if need be. She has prescribed me 5 rounds of 100mg clomid and metformin. 

So I'm sort of pleased about that as at one point I thought she might say I couldn't have any more clomid and that would be it? and she has started me on 100mg (50mg didn't work when I was ttc #1 but I'm not sure if it did this time round?) 

BUT... if we don't conceive during this time she kind of said there's not much more they can do, we're not eligible for IVF on the NHS as we have a child (which to be fair I understand) but she did say the NHS would offer ovarian drilling which I said I would definitely consider, so she has booked me to revisit in 7 months ( to discuss OD) if I don't fall pregnant. 

So kind of glad about the clomid that's good, but I feel a lot of pressure now :wacko: hope that doesn't affect my body. I asked if there was anything else I should be doing and mentioned I had lost 10% of my body weight which she said was really good, and just to keep eating healthily (I think by this point she wanted to get rid of me though lol) Can't help but feel a bit anxious about it all, I've taken clomid quite a few times now and altho it has made me ovulate I haven't fallen pregnant on it once, maybe I'm not suited to it? I don't seem to get much CM on it. I fell pregnant with my daughter on a break from clomid which must have kick started my ovaries into ovulating naturally. (Typically the month I didn't do any OPKs or BD much etc!) I sometimes feel like she was just some spark of magic! 

So now I have to decide when/if to start taking the norethisterone and start the clomid, we have a weekend away booked next week so I don't really want a horrible AF to spoil that so I think I will wait until we get back, (it will be a busy weekend at a theme park etc so I want to be feeling OK) that will probably be our holiday this year so I want to enjoy it and not worry about it you know. 

Any suggestions as to anything else I should be doing? .... I'm doing slimming world and some exercise (my BMI is now just under 25), folic acid + vit d, I've got some sparmint tea in the cupboard ... will buy some more pre seed ... any advice is much appreciated :) Sorry I have just waffled on and on!!!!!:blush:


----------



## Fern81

Lace& Pearls - I'm so happy that you finally had that appointment and that you have a new prescription. Have you been taking metformin or will it be a first? It did wonders for my sister as she has pcos and conceived twice with just the help of metformin. 
I'm excited for you to begin the new treatment! :happydance:
I have no new suggestions... Oh wait my dr did tell me to NOT bd for 3 days before suspected O time, and then bd daily (24 hours apart) the day before O, day of, and the 2 days after. In other words not dtd for a few days and then daily around O time.... sounds much like smep. I love the spearmint tea already for the decreased hair growth! More weeks between bikini waxes lol. Definitely works for me. 

K4th - thanks hun! Wow just a few more weeks left :). My sister is still in hospital. Dr supressed labour to give the steroid shots time to work but they only won about a week's time. The new C-section date is scheduled for next week. She will be about 35-36 weeks.

Welcome cbeary! All the best and may your next bfp be just around the corner. Sorry about your loss.

Jules - I also have endometriosis. Sucks, right. Hopefully now that you've had yours treated (as everything else is "normal"), things will change for the better. 

Soooo I guess we are officially ttc again (although I will be trying to keep it in the background & carry on coping with life as it is). Started with timed intercourse today, painful ovaries suggest that I will probably O tomorrow or so. Still ovulating on my own after stopping clomid; dr did say that I might have to take a few more rounds of clomid; but will decide on that once all the blood tests are back.

Here we go again.... will see for how long lol. :winkwink:


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks Fern :) x I was prescribed metformin while ttc #1 but I don't think I ever took it more than a couple of times as I suffer with IBS anyway I was too frightened of it making me ill at work :-S (in the job I used to do it was difficult to nip out to the bathroom) so I'm a bit scared to take it to be honest! I can cope with some minor side effects but I don't want it to affect me being able to function as normal ... maybe I am over thinking it? ... like will I be scared to go out for long? ... I think I have a bit of social anxiety tbh lol. did your sister suffer side effects? that's great that she had success with it x how is she doing in hospital? x must be difficult for her as she as a LO already ? x

_are any other ladies from clomid club on metformin? if so have have you had side effects or found a way to minimise them?  x_

Thanks for suggestions Fern :) that does sound similar to SMEP! I worry sometimes we don't BD enough around ovulation. 

welcome to the clomid newbies :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls - I hear you on the worries about THAT TYPE of illness lol. Since I've had my gallbladder removed in 2013, my tummy gets upset really easily from sooooo many types of foods. I basically carry Imodium with me everywhere and constantly worry that I will be embarrassed in a social situation! And I am a bit OCD so I can totally relate. Maybe start with a low dose and build up tolerance? 

My sister definitely suffered the stomach-related side effects especially at the beginning but she is totally used to it now and has to take it chronically as it regulates her insulin levels, hormone levels etc and we do have a family history of diabetes. So it makes all her metabolic processes function better as it helps with glucose metabolism on a cellular level. She is doing OK thanks; misses her daughter so much. She is quite emotional and I can understand, her whole life and dynamics with her daughter is about to change forever. But it is a new adventure and extra babies to love so it's all worth it. I love looking after her daughter, I can just lie next to her and listen to her breathe all night!! Crazy but I don't know how I will ever be able to love another child more than I love her - and she's not even mine!!

OK enough with the novel hehe!!

GL with your journey ahead hun and whatever you decide x

Any news from the other ladies?

Hope you all have a fab week.


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies I'm a bit worried about something, maybe someone out there has some insight.

I am 99% sure that I ovulated this weekend either Saturday (horrible O cramps) or Sunday. Yesterday (Monday) my nipples started getting sore, skin breakup that I usually get around O time started clearing up (all gone today), CM started to get more creamy etc. As I've been tracking for almost a year; I've started getting quite in tune with my body and those are all the same old obvious things that happen around O time (even the months when I didn't WANT to know, it was so obvious!). 

Now the problem is that my temps haven't risen AT ALL, today is Tuesday already and in fact they have taken a dip? WTH? :nope: Am I not producing any progesterone or has my body gone crazy? Over the past few cycles my post-O temps have become lower and lower (_click on my ovulation chart to also view last month's chart - tracked to have something to show the new dr_) to this point where they don't even rise at all it seems. The next few days will paint a bigger picture and I'm also going for a mid "LP" progesterone blood test next Monday... :coffee:

My hair has also started to fall out in HUGE CLUMPS last month and I've read that it can be due to low progesterone. And then coupled with 2 days spotting before AF... :cry: (*This is EXACTLY why I didn't want to start trying again. Constant f*ing disappointment.*)

Just hoping someone has some insight into these non-existent temps? 

It's winter here and freezing but I'm really trying to stay warm with wheat bags, socks, sitting in the sun when I can, blankets etc. I still would have seen a temp shift regardless of the weather right. So disappointed in my body right now. Feel like I want to take some leftover clomid next month at least with that I had a proper temp rise if no pregnancy!!!:cry:

How is everyone else? 

New clomid ladies - how are you coping this month?


----------



## jules87

Fern- I'm new, so I apologize if you have already said anything about this. Have you had your thyroid tested at all? Broda Barnes wrote a book about Hypothyroidism and the link between that and low body temperature. Stress can also make your body temperature dip. (I know, I deal with it a lot.) Just a couple of things I thought about. I'm sorry you are so down right now. :hugs:


I just took day 3 of my Clomid (Day 7 of my cycle). So far I haven't had any side effects! :happydance: I'm also getting ready to start using my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, that should start tomorrow. I'm still anxious about ttc again. I'm going to try very hard to not get my hopes up, I don't want to go down that dark road again.

On a side note, DH wants to go to a concert next Tuesday. It's metal music, which I'm not into.. so I definitely won't be going. However, _*if*_ the Clomid gets me to ovulate on day 14 like "normal" people, then DH will be at that stupid concert! :dohh: I guess lots of bd'ing before and after.


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi Fern sorry I don't know much about low progesterone :( can you ask your doctor to look for your levels in your bloods? or is it not as simple as that? 

Do you think it's poss it's cause it's so cold there? it's always colder in the morning ofc.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for replying Jules

Yep I do have hypothyroidism which is under control. My TSH, T4 and T3 levels get tested every 6 months and I'm taking chronic meds (Euthyrox). I had it tested mid June and my levels are still fine. 
Stress levels lowering bbt - interesting I haven't thought of that. I know that when we are under a lot of stress then our bodies use the hormone building blocks to build cortisol instead of (eg) progesterone. And I have been under a lot of stress with my grandfather passing away recently (we tended to him in the last months of his life and his passing was really traumatic), my sister in and out of hospital with ptl, buying a new house (we are having LOTS of problems with the current owners).... So that might definitely account for lower progesterone? Hm... Thanks for the advice.
GL with your DH being away!! And great news that you don't have side effects. :happydance:

Mine is away for work atm, he left so early yesterday morning that we couldn't bd even though the dr scheduled it! Oh well. I guess this month for me is more about blood tests than hoping for a bfp :). Like an idiot I had a lot of wine last night so I couldn't record this morning's very high temperature.:dohh:

Hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi lace&pearls we crossed posts :)

Yes I will have progesterone blood tests done next Monday so we will see. I am just worried and impatient NOW hehe. I don't think the lower temps are from it being so cold here because my pre-O temps are the same as always, and then my post-O temps have just stayed at that pre-O level. 

I should just focus on something else and not let ttc worries start dragging me down IMMEDIATELY again! But it's so difficult...

How are you? You're going away this weekend right? Enjoy!!


----------



## jules87

Well I guess that's one way to get your temperature higher. :thumbup: Wine sounds pretty good at the moment!


Well, I have a horrendous headache today. I'm not sure if its from my neck for from the Clomid. I will be seeing the chiropractor later, so I guess I'll find out.

I realized I forgot to introduce myself. When I started posting on the site again I was a little lost. Haha. Anyway, I'm 27 and live in the US. DH is 26. We've been married almost 8 years now.

DH and I have been trying for almost 3.5 years, though some of that time was spend ntnp. We know that I have endometriosis, that was taken care of this past March. Everything else is clear so far on me. DH had an abnormal SA a couple years ago (slightly low sperm count). He just took one again in June and everything came back normal. Up until now the only thing we've done is track fertility and make sure to BD when we were "supposed to".

This last year I had a bit of a break down due to everyone asking us when we will have kids. Then after my laparoscopy for the endometriosis, somehow a rumor got started that we had done IVF. Someone actually walked up to DH and asked if the egg took, this someone is just an acquaintance. :nope: Needless to say I wasn't happy. I made an announcement on FB that we are dealing with fertility issues and I would appreciate it if everyone kept their nose out of our business. LOL I don't regret it for a second, because nobody asks us anymore! :haha:


----------



## Fern81

Well I give UP on my temps! :(.... despite having sticky CM and sore post O boobs my temperatures beg to differ. WTH?????

Jules - you go girl. I'm also SICK of people asking when we will have kids. My standard answer is "I can't fall pregnant and we're very sad about it but we can't afford advanced treatment" THERE, all the info you need to know people!!

Today I'm really fed up. I suppose I will have to go back to the dr and spend another 2 grand (that's the price tag on EVERY visit just consisting of an u/s and chat!) and for what...? Just want to forget about all of this and go back to living :(.


----------



## jules87

I can't imagine having that high of a doctor bill! That is crazy! DH and I are struggling with the idea of coming up with $400 for IUI. I felt like you this past year and that is when DH and I officially had to take a break. I was so stressed out and depressed. I'm in a better place now but it took almost 6 months of not trying and the help of Lexapro to get me here. I hope you can find some peace soon. :hugs:


I finished the Clomid yesterday. Today is day 10 of my cycle. The CBFM gave me a high reading today.. So I'm curious to see if I'll actually have a peak around cd 14 rather than 19 or 20 like I used to. That would definitely be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Jean40

Well, the clomid & the 3 days of Bravelle shots definitely helped me produce more follicles this cycle. My right ovary finally woke up & I had a 24mm on day 12, then the left (obviously my dominant ovary) had an 18mm (the size my RE wants before you trigger is 18-21mm) and 2 14mm (may or may not contain a mature egg). Had my IUI this morning, so now I wait and see what happens. I just know my lower tummy is puffy and sore, especially on that left side.


----------



## jules87

That's wonderful news Jean! :dust:

CD 13 for me. Still getting high readings on the CBFM but I did notice EWCM this morning so I'm thinking I'll be ovulating soon! I woke up last night with cramping too, which I thought was weird.

I have no idea if the Clomid did it, but my skin is *horrible!* My face is so broke out right now, I'm embarrassed to walk out of the house. This morning, I put my makeup on in a hurry just so DH didn't see my face. :cry:


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Eesh Jules hope your skin clears up hun!!! I've heard that spearmint tea helps (does help me by decreasing facial and body hair) and scrubbing with bicarb (really helps my acne!).
So glad that the clomid seems to be working for you.

GL to you Jean!!

Still unsure about exactly when I ovulated. I just marked CD17 as I had hectic O pains the day before... could have probably been any time CD16-18/19. Will see when AF arrives! Such a weird slow rise. It actually took a whole WEEK for my temps to start indicating that O actually took place!!! Haven't been able to find/Google anyone else that this has happened to! So I had my progesterone test done today, now I just have to wait and see. 

Have a good week ladies.


----------



## Arohanui

Hello everyone,

Just thought I'd pop in for an update. So far so good, but still have another 9 days to wait for that first scan. We caved in and told my mum and DH's mum, because they were pressuring us into booking an appointment with a private clinic for IVF. 

I have no morning sickness or any other symptoms other than sore breasts and am feeling far better than I have done for the 6 months leading up to my BFP on clomid. We are still concerned that this may indicate a problem, as many people believe the sicker you are the healthier the pregnancy, and I feel great, but we're trying not think about it until next Thursday when we have our scan.

I just wanted to give some words of encouragement, as I know how desperate and depressed I had become when after more than 3 years of TTC, countless tests, horrible procedures, temping, tracking etc. clomid didn't seem to be the answer (in fact, it seemed to be actively working against me becoming pregnant by drying up all CM and thinning out my lining). I had given up hope of conceiving, and was terrified of what lay ahead. 

I really hope to see more BFP's on here soon, and I'm especially thinking of you ladies that have been TTC for a long time. Sending out lots of positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## jules87

I will need to try that spearmint tea out. I have some unwanted facial hair as well, so even if the tea helped with that I'd be happy. Is there any specific brand, or can I find it in a normal grocery store?

Fern do you have any other ways of checking ovulation or do you just take your temperature each day? I'm thinking good thoughts for you!

Arohanui I'll be thinking good thoughts for you as well with your scan! I wouldn't worry too much about feeling good throughout pregnancy. I personally haven't heard that the sicker you are the healthier the pregnancy. :shrug: Good luck!

CD 14, and I forgot to use my CBFM this morning. Go figure! :dohh: I guess I'll find out tomorrow if I've hit peak days yet.


----------



## Fern81

Thanks Arohanui for those kind words. It's a difficult journey, we all have our down and dark days. It's great to have a place to freely chat about our feelings, joys and fears alike, to ladies who know what everyone else is going through. You understand that all too well!
Hun don't worry about a lack of symptoms. My sister had ZERO with her first, except some heartburn at the end. And she has a healthy 3 year old! She only suffered a bit more with her twins. Maybe you are just one of the lucky ones who don't get too ill from preg hormones. Will just be fair, seeing as you suffered so much with clomid side effects!
Hope these 9 days FLY by and that you get only good news! xx

Jules - I live in RSA and use "Natural Products" loose leaf spearmint tea that is available here. I suppose you can use any kind as long as it's spearmint (Mentha spicata) and preferably not with added green tea (caffeine content). It REALLY makes a difference for me in the hair department. I also started using spearmint essential oil on my scalp and it has slowed down my scalp hair loss drastically. Apparently spearmint binds free testosterone; decreasing body & facial hair growth and decreasing scalp hair loss. Because of it's anti-testosterone effects it is apparently beneficial for PCOS ladies as well. There is a thread somewhere on here called "spearmint cysters for science" and some of those ladies did get a bfp with the added help of spearmint tea :) phew what a mouthful!

As for tracking my cycle/ovulation: Yes I track CM and CP; have been doing so for 11 cycles and really getting to know my body. I've used OPKs on and off. I usually get hectic O pains followed my CM drying up and a temp increase (albeit sometimes a slow rise; NEVER before as slow as now!). I also get sore nips around O time so I have a lot of dead giveaways. I have very regular cycles with O happening between CD15-18 (usually 16 or 17). This all since starting Clomid.
This cycle I also had an ultrasound on CD 14 which showed follicles ready to pop in about 3 days from then! Dr predicted that O would happen on CD17 (that Sunday). Saturday night I had my usual O pains, nips started getting sore Monday, cm started drying up etc etc... ALL the usual things happening around O. The only exception has been these weird temps.

Oh well we will see!! We're moving at the end of the month so that should keep me busy enough to stop thinking about ttc so much :). I'm also going for FSH and LH tests next cycle and we will decide what to do next once all those results are back. Might even take clomid again.

MrsMcCurdy and Lace&pearls - have you ladies started with your respected planned treatments yet? News! News!

All the other clomid ladies - how are you all?


----------



## jules87

That is so weird that your temps didn't reflect your ovulation right away. I personally don't temp. I think if I did anything to track my cycle other than use my monitor, I would go crazy. Before taking a break over the last 6 months or so, I would pay attention to every little symptom my body had. It really made me nuts! I've decided that since we are actively ttc again I will only use the Clomid and my CBFM, otherwise I completely push it out of my mind. (Or try to anyway :winkwink: )

I'm also curious to hear from the other ladies. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Fern81

Well; 
AF cramps started last night, temperature has started the downward march again and sugar&carbs cravings have started up today hot n heavy!!! So another bfn cycle for me, I honestly didn't expect anything else. I literally don't believe any treatment can help me conceive. But I don't feel too bad. Sooooo used to this by now. :shrug:

I don't think we will be ttc next cycle simply because we will be moving to the new house and I would prefer one heap of stress at a time :). Maybe clomid again the cycle after that; will see! Personally I wish I could afford an hsg soon but that will take some saving up to do.

Jules - Have you had that peak reading yet? Exciting stuff!!! :flower:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

No real news for me. Insurance didn't cover my last visit like it was supposed to so I have a huge bill to pay before I can go back or do anything else. Which really stinks, was getting hopeful with moving forward. But the Vit D seems to be helping, though I've started bleeding again after only 6 days off. I'm not really sure what to do without the money to get the HSG, ect to help find answers. Feeling stuck again, already... 
I'll be going on a mission trip to the Dominican Republic on the 18th of this month so hopefully I can stop bleeding long enough to enjoy it and keep my mind off of it for a while.


----------



## Fern81

Uh no MrsMcCurdy that sucks!! Have you had tests for blood clotting issues? I feel so sorry for you with that constant bleeding hun! I hope you have a lovely time in DR. I remember you writing about your love for the country some time ago. Sending extra hugs your way xxxx.
I can totally sympathise with the financial issues... when DH got a raise we thought Well yay now we can afford more fertility treatment... But with the expenses of the new house and spending R2000 on a first visit to the new doctor has left me broke again!! Money just never stretches as far as you'd want hey. :(

Chart stalkers - High temp for me today BUT I've had a weird nighttime sore throat & stuffy nose the past 2 nights so I think the temps are just due to a cold! Yeah Jules you are right temping can do a girl's head in! :wacko:

DH and I have decided to take a long weekend from tomorrow (Friday) till Sunday and do NO work. Yay, AF is due this weekend so I will be focusing on fun with DH instead of the witch!! Which means that I have to work my butt off today to get all the week and weekend's work done :) Let me get to it!

Hi all the other lovely ladies x:flower:


----------



## jules87

Fern I hope you aren't getting sick, or at least that you won't be sick for a while. Sounds like you have a nice relaxing weekend ahead of you. I love weekends like that!

MrsMcCurdy don't you just love insurance? :dohh: Going to the Dominican Republic sounds amazing though. I hope you are able to enjoy yourself!

Day 16 and still just high readings..:shrug: I guess I'm still going to ovulate on 18 or 19, I was really hoping the Clomid would move that up. My face is finally clearing up so that makes me happy! :happydance:


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern long weekend sound lovely! hope you have a nice time away :) sounds like a brilliant plan to relax and forget about worries for a couple of days xxx I really think it does you some good xxx hope you don't get ill btw xx

oh I'm sorry to hear that Mrs McCurdy :( hope you have a lovely time away too x

Jules good luck with imminent O!!! fingers crossed for you xx

AFM I am just waiting to finish my course of norethisterone (3 days inc today left) and then waiting for AF to arrive... so just waiting, waiting, waiting lol I went away last weekend though which was lovely (to a theme park and hotel for a couple of nights with OH, DD and OH's family) I'm just trying my hardest to keep up with diet and exercise while simultaneously not letting it control my life. (I had last weeknd off! lol) 
I think the exercise might be doing me some good mentally though, I hate it and dread it but after I feel so good about doing it. I think it helps me to think clearly, I suffer terribly with foggy head (I don't know if I just made that term up lol) I'm so forgetful and always lost in my own thoughts, the type who forgets what they were talking about mid point of a sentence, I've read this can be related to PCOS?! but I don't know perhaps it's just common. After exercise It gives me that good feeling you get when you've de-cluttered the house? half way through the house looks awful but then after you think yeah this was a good idea! :happydance:

Saying that I do think I spend a little bit too much time thinking about ttc sometimes... it's so difficult not to obsess. :dohh:

I haven't worked up the nerve to take the metformin again yet :S I felt soo ill last time, I'm scared of taking it again x


----------



## jules87

Lace&Pearls I hear ya on hating exercise but it really is amazing as to how much better you feel when it's done. That is the one thing that keeps me going back each day to workout. 

Still no peak for me. :shrug: What's weird is I had EWCM and O pains around day 13 & 14 of my cycle, but never received a peak reading. Now I have none of my normal O symptoms. I guess I'll just have to be patient.


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies popped in for a quick read (((hugs to you all))) 

Fern I'm so sorry you are having a rough time life is so cruel :( it's gutting not having the money for treatment it just doesn't seem fair!! Hope you have a good weekend away and try to forget about ttc for a few days - I know that's impossible but hey I have to try and say the right thing ;) 

Lace&pearls I have been on metformin About a yr now I guess and when I first started boy was I sick BUT a few tips make sure you ask for the slow release tablets very important makes a huge difference, always eat when taking and also I found taking half a tablet and working up helped - feel free to ask any questions :) 

Hi everyone else sorry not addressing you personally! 

No news here yada yada took cyclogest last cycle as thought my progesterone was low as loads of spotting in my LP got a bfn so am doing the same this cycle but not holding out much hope :( 

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Enjoying the weekend off! Forgot to phone for my progesterone results yesterday. Having NO spotting or pink CM so far, in my previous cycles pink CM usually starts 12dpo and today nothing so far. Even though I'm not sure which dpo I really am (could be 11-13dpo today) I think it's good to have no spotting/pink CM. Had bad cramps and one little spot of blood in CM on Wednesday but feeling great and nothing since then. I might do a test tomorrow morning (just maybe, if no further temp drop and no spotting) although I did one yesterday (wanted to know if I could have a drink) and it was a STARK white bfn.

By the way thanks ladies for your concern, I didn't end up getting sick, just still have a stuffy nose and little sore throat at night but nothing worse! :)

Nimbec - hun this morning when I saw you had left a message I so hoped that it's you announcing your bfp! Just had a feeling. So hoping something happens soon for you :(.

Lace&pearls - so nice to have a weekend to yourself. Hope the treatment works for you and that AF starts soon.... GL with the nasty metformin! And good job on the weight loss. It can only help. I told DH that if AF starts again I'm taking dieting and exercising to the next level. Might as well have something to like about my body. Not liking infertility too much blughh.

Jules - just keep on the good work ;) maybe you did O earlier and missed your surge? Good that you're not taking everything too seriously and not stressing too much. A difficult feat. 

Hugs to all, enjoy the weekend!


----------



## jules87

Well so much for not stressing about it. CD 18 and my CBFM still didn't register a peak. :sad1: When I used to used the monitor my peak days were always 18 & 19. Either the monitor didn't pick up the surge or I didn't O. Which makes no sense at all. I've always ovulated, the Clomid is just to help out. I've been in a good mood this whole month and haven't been stressing, but even just using the monitor is stressing me out. GR! :growlmad:

Fern- Glad to hear you didn't actually end up sick, that's always a positive! :happydance: I have also decided that if this month is a dud that I'll be working out harder. I recently went back into working out after a few months of not being able to due to my health.. So if AF arrives in a little over a week, then I'll have been at it for a few weeks and should be able to start pushing harder. I gotta do something to help keep me sane! :haha:

nimbec- Good to hear from you! Hopefully the new treatment works out for you. I'm just starting the fertility treatment road and it just makes my head spin thinking about having multiple treatments like some have to do.

Well ladies, I'm off to work out then start painting the bathroom. That should keep me busy for a while!


----------



## Fern81

UPDATE - did something stupid. :dohh:
Went to the bathroom, stared at the bin, took out the preg test I did yesterday morning and immediately noticed a thick COLORED line where the test should indicate pregnancy. So now the test looks positive. Not grey, definitely colored. Noted; I have used this brand of test before many times and have never had this happen. I have NEVER seen a bfp test IRL except now..... now my heart's hammering because it's probably not real.... why did I have another look... AF cramps have started up and this afternoon blood-tinged CM showed up as it ALWAYS does before AF!!!:wacko:

And to make matters worse I read this post: https://www.madeformums.com/forum/pregnancy/confusing-pregnancy-test-result-help/160517.html
(see the long post at the bottom).

I feel too embarrassed to tell my husband. Thanks for indulging me... at least I can tell you ladies about my (99,9% probably FAKE) positive lol...........:shrug::blush:

ETA: For some reason the URL ^^ opens on my phone but not my laptop. I apologize if anyone can't view that interesting post!


----------



## lace&pearls

Sorry just a quick post as just saw fern's post - aw we have all done that ! I know I cetainly have. Have you done another test? X


----------



## mommasboys2

Aww Fern that would be so awesome if it were to turn positive. That is exactly how I found out I was pregnant... threw a test away and looked later to notice it had turned positive. So I took another ic and barely a line in the sunlight I thought I was seeing things as did my husband. So off I went to the store to buy a frer and sure enough positive right away. Keeping my fx and praying for good news! ;)


----------



## nimbec

Oh my goodness Fern &#128558; I so so so hope this means something for you!!! I also don't want to raise your hopes either BUT I insist you do another test and don't bin it :) hopefully this isn't another cruel trick that life can play!! Will be staking for a while.

Thanks everyone for being so welcoming I knkw I'm not on very often ...just trying to keep the ttc deamons at bay! 

Hugs and baby dust all round!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks for everyone's support. Means so much that none of you ladies judged me for doing that hehe. 

... well I tested this morning with 2 different brands and bfn of course. Weirdly enough Friday's test still has the very light blue line while today's test dried with a line that is MUCH lighter (probably just in my imagination) so maybe it's just the batch of tests doing it. Pink test (which is not an early test) was stark white! Not even a hint.
Oh well now I'm just waiting for AF. Hoping she is not too cruel. :cry::cry:

Broke 2 of my own rules: I don't test unless AF is late (which is never) and I've never looked at a test and squinted at evap lines!! Learnt my lesson! In fact on Friday when I got the bfn I cried a lot and asked my husband to throw away any tests I buy in future - I should just never test again it upsets me much more than the timely arrival of AF. False hope, disappointment and all that.:dohh:

Love you all; awesome ladies :). FX for all of you xxxx


----------



## jules87

Fern I'm still thinking positive thoughts for you! If not the BFP you are hoping for, then that the :witch: isn't bad. It can be so heartbreaking to see that BFN which is why I have the same rule you do, to not test unless AF is late. Even then, my AF has been 2 weeks late before.. so I wait a while. :winkwink:

I have done the same thing. Three summers ago I pulled one out of the trash and saw that faint positive. I was 3-4 days late at the time, so I got really excited. AF literally started that night. :growlmad: Oh well, I learned. Haha. 

CD 19, still just a high reading on CBFM. I did some research yesterday because I was freaking out about it. Turns out, in the first month of use, the CBFM may not give a peak reading at all. So I'm going with my gut that I O'd on CD 14. :thumbup:

We managed to get all of the walls prepped for paint yesterday in our bathroom. Today will be primer and paint. DH still has to prep the bathtub for it, but hopefully that won't take to long. So, I'm off to hopefully finish the bathroom today! :happydance:


----------



## nimbec

Oh Fern I have been there too and in no way would we ever judge you!! I think you are remarkably strong :) I'm so hoping for you that your bfp is in the near future, it's such an emotional rollercoaster :( thinking of you!! 

Hi everyone else hope you are all ok-well as ok as any of us can be on this crazy ttc train!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I am so sorry I know it.is heart breaking and ttc can easily take over your whole life before you know it. I am praying you get your little miracle you so deserve it! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

You ladies are so incredible and such a stunning support system!!!

Welllllll my temps have dove down and it seems like light AF is starting. In a way I'm relieved because now I'm not hoping/wishing for this cycle anymore! Got my progesterone results back - done last Monday (approx 6-8 dpo) and it was 46,7 without clomid which is apparently great, shows ovulation did take place and don't need any supplements. Weird but I was kind of hoping for a quick diagnosis, "aaahhhh, NOW we know what's wrong!" and a quick fix!
_What I find most interesting is that even the blood tests show that I definitely did O so my post-O temps really DID take 5 days to rise. Considering I take the temps at the same time each day, after the same amount of sleep, even lying in the same position in my bed.... that's just weird._
Will be doing FSH and LH tests CD2 and take it from there. I can't really afford to go back to the dr now right after we had to pay all the transfer costs for the new house but I was planning on skipping ttc this cycle in any case.

SO the plan of action:
*Stepping up diet & exercise as of today, so that I will have something to LIKE about my body!
*Actively preventing this new cycle (We are moving house & I just want ONE cycle where I won't have the slightest bit of niggling ttc thoughts)
* Cycle after that possibly going back to the dr.... or maybe taking leftover clomid & black cohosh muuhahahaha!!!

I was really getting to feel better those months when we were just ntnp... and then this cycle with new hope was like sticking a knife into a healing wound. After taking a break this cycle I believe I will be recharged again and can decide if we are going ahead with the dr's visits (our financial state will also be a deciding factor); or whatever. Toying with stopping completely again!!!

Will check in from time to time to cheer you ladies on as you have done so much for me this past cycle!!! 

Jules- hope you are still loving the renovations! Great way to keep the mind off ttc :). Our new house also has lots of work lol.

Nimbec - where are you in your cycle now hun? Are you going to keep on taking progesterone for a few cycles?

Mommasboys - hope your pregnancy is going great. xxx

Arohanui - when is your first scan hun? Soonish I seem to remember? Please keep us updated and hope all is well! xxx

Lace& pearls - any updates on the metformin front? ;)

Everyone else - many hugs and have a great week. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

Oh fern :hugs: I was holding back & hoping SO HARD that this was your month. Your positivity on here has me in awe - I hope you have a lovely relaxing month & your house move goes smoothly. 

Nimbec - it's lovely to hear from you hun! I'm glad you're getting something & I hope it does the trick for you. 

I think of everyone in this thread all the time & keep sending positive thoughts this way. Ltttc is such a hard journey & not one that can be forgotten. I want good things for all of you ladies so so much :flower:


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies 

I've not posted in a while but I was wondering if you could help me please? 

I had hcg injection on CD 12 (2nd July) I'm now CD23 and around 9-10dpo. I brought these pregnancy tests from my local pharmacy and took it today with afternoon urine. It looks positive to me... My injection was 11-12 days ago now well 12 days including injection day. What do you think of the result? I could see it with the Orange cover on but took it off for a better photo :shrug:

These measure at 5mui or greater.
 



Attached Files:







11241617_863805957000378_741164123570089165_n.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 2









11235335_863805970333710_1359133488033436393_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 7









11042941_863805987000375_8734860319441018807_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## k4th

I can def see something with colour sarahlou. My hcg injections used to take 10-11 days to leave my system so I'd say test every 48 hours and see if it gets darker. Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## jules87

Fern- I'm sorry. That let down is the worst. But, like you said it's also a relief once it starts so that you aren't in limbo anymore. :hugs: How did the weekend moving go?

SarahLou I definitely see a faint pink line. I agree though that you should wait 48 hours then test again. Good luck to you!

CD 20 for me. I've had some cramping which worries me. If the :witch: comes early I'm going to throw an adult sized temper tantrum. :haha:
We finished our bathroom yesterday!!!! It looks so much better. All we did was paint it but I can't believe the difference. Some day we will replace the tub and siding, vanity and mirror, but I'll take the new paint for now. :happydance:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

So I've gotten a little behind but today was kinda crappy because it's been officially 2 years since starting ttc, there's just something really mentally draining about hitting year milestones and I started the BC pill yesterday to try and control the bleeding. I'm hoping it'll stop from me bleeding while I'm gone to the D.R. And hopeful reset(sort of) my cycles so I'm not bleeding constantly. That's the theory anyway. Hopefully it doesn't screw me up more... But at this point, like my mom said, I'm already pretty screwed up for it to try to get worse. 
I can't imagine ttc for 12 years, Fern. I don't know if I could do it honestly... You're a very strong woman. 
Sarahlou- I agree, I definitely see something but keep testing to see that gets darker! Exciting though! 
Jules- congrats on getting the bathroom done! I love the feeling of accomplishing something so big! Makes ya feel better about yourself. :)

PS for those that live in the U.S. Check out the petition in my siggy!


----------



## SarahLou372

Took these tests too :)
 



Attached Files:







11742725_863902143657426_3395161073159969296_n.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5









11750672_863956910318616_8226870589358717460_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## nimbec

They look great Sarah :) fx for you it's your positive just a bit of info for you I'm sure it's not the case for you but it happened to me and was very upsetting I still had the HCG injection present at 14dpo - it depends what strength they gave u - was it Ovridrill? Fx for you and it looks nice and dark so my guess is positive :) x


----------



## nimbec

Hi Everyone full post this time :) 

Fern i absolutely take my hat off too you i don't know how you have managed it all these years (((hugs))) i hope the move goes well and that you are recharged and ready to attack ttc head on again. I understand the whole forgetting and living life, i agree to a certain extent it gradually gets better but in my case it only takes a few friends announcing pregnancies & ot all becomes oh so real again and like someone sticking a knife in a turning it. Thinking of you!!! 

MrsMccurdy Sadly i'm with you on the over 2 year marker its not a nice one at all very upsetting but try to stay strong. Interstingly I have een bleeding a lot too basically right through from 3dpo to CD14/15 just before Ov - they have scanned me etc and nothing obvious but i have always been suspicious of my LP so asked to start Cyclogest which i did last cycle and it stopped my bleeding after O....possibly worth a thought?? Sorry if I have missed you explaining the bleeding i'm trying to catch up :flower:

Jules sorry about the cramping hopefully it could be implantation cramps :) lets stay positive :) glad your bathroom is finished, at least now you have a nice place to poas ;) 

K4th wowsers i've just seen your ticker, boy did that time go quickly! How exciting for you imminent arrival...so happy for you!! I seem to remeber it was about 2 years you where trying for number 2? 

Lace& Pearls how are you finding the metformin? hope its treating you kindly!!! 

Righto as for me well as you can see from above i'm on natural cycles with the help of Cyclogest and of course Metformin (been on a longtime now) to see if that makes a difference, i still have a 3.5cm cyst that I have had for years and never seems to go away...nobody seems bothered about it at all personally i wonder if that has anything to do with my struggles! Thankfully I do seem to be ovulating on my own as previously this was a problem, however i'm still not sure about the quality of my eggs. I have another 2 moths of Cyclogest to try and I think after that I will be hanging up my TTC boots for good as without any meds i may as well forget it. 

Hi everyone else sorry I haven't addressed you all personally


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

So AF arrived with a bang after a hectic day of bloating, pain and barely-there spotting yesterday! Glad the weird cycle is done. 

K4th I'm surprised you see me as positive, I sometimes think I complain too much & wear my heart on my sleeve in the forums :) but then I think: so what, where else can I say exactly what I feel? :) Trying to be positive is such hard WORK for me it doesn't come easily. How are you feeling hun? Just a few more sleeps!!

MrsMcCurdy - urrgghhh hun :(. I so hope that something starts working for you. My heart really goes out to you. 2 years is a very long time. My 12 years were on and off mind you not every single cycle. Lots of breaks in between. But it has been 12 years since I first started trying with DH #1. That was about 18-24 unsuccessful cycles at once at age 21-23 after surgery to remove chocolate cysts....followed by the first of many breaks. The one thing definitely still on your side is your age. Keeping EVERYTHING crossed that the b/c helps reset your hormone levels!! xx

Jules - DH and I just took a long weekend "off" this past weekend Fri-Sun and relaxed instead of work all weekend like we usually do! We went to a game lodge to do bird watching & game spotting (best part of living in RSA!), saw some of the last poor rhinos, also watched Wimbledon. We're only moving end July.... 2 weeks eeekkk! Glad you're enjoying your renovations and GL with the rest of the tww.

SarahLou - I do hope that's your rainbow! I agree with the other ladies stick to one brand of test, test every 48 hours and check if it gets darker then you will know!!! FX FX FX!!!

Nimbec - hugs and more hugs.


----------



## k4th

Looking good Sarah :thumbup:

Nimbec - I was trying for 2 years & 1 month. That 2 year milestone was so difficult & really got me down. I broke down in public on several occasions, so I get how much it sucks :hugs: really hope the progesterone helps you out!!!! 

Fern - we have all needed to rant & rave. We have all been down and we have all wanted to share those feelings with people who understand. It's totally normal. & then you follow it up with something uplifting or positive, either for yourself or someone else.... always. It's inspirational hun. You so blimmin well deserve your rainbow baby. 

As does everyone on this thread :dust: & I'm always stalking xx


----------



## Fern81

Nimbec I think we crossed posts!

So happy that you're Oing on your own hun. I also seem to have O'd every cycle since clomid so that's good.

Won't you be allowed to take progesterone for longer than the next 2 cycles, or maybe natural progesterone cream? Because it seems to be helping your body function more naturally? Sorry if that's a dumb question, I have no idea how hormone supplements work. xxx

Glad you added your chart back to your siggy I do love to stalk a chart hehe. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## SarahLou372

Just wanted to ask if you ladies think these are getting darker? I'm 11dpo today
 



Attached Files:







11696017_864485956932378_5209311028760631303_n.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 8









11215074_864492560265051_6043725074671635759_n.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nimbec

I'd say absolutely and that you are pregnant! Congrats!!! :) x


----------



## nimbec

Thanks Fern :) the cost is an issue with the progesterone it's really expensive and also makes me feel quite poorly and very spotty so not sure I'd want anymore than 6 months but may have a break then a bit more...idk it's all so difficult lol x


----------



## jules87

MrsMcCurdy- I'm sorry you hit the 2 year milestone. :hugs: It's definitely not easy when you realize how long its been. Whenever I look at my ticker I'm a bit shocked to see that years have gone by for us as well. That's why I'm so glad to have found this group of women that know how it feels. Good luck with the bc, hopefully it helps! I hope you are feeling better today!

nimbec- I'm trying to stay positive without being too hopeful. :winkwink: I want to believe it's implantation bleeding, that's for sure! And yes, it's definitely a much nicer place to poas. LOL.
I'm a little surprised that they are just leaving the cyst alone. It seems like most women have their cysts removed removed. Hopefully it truly isn't an issue for you with ttc. Lots of :hugs: to you!

Fern that does sound like a nice relaxing weekend. Sorry I messed up your moving date. I don't have the best memory, so I need to learn to go back and read once in a while. Haha.

SaraLou- the do look like they are getting slightly darker. Keep us posted!

Nothing much new here. No more cramping, thankfully. I'm trying to keep myself as busy as possible so my mind doesn't start wondering to the possibility of a bfp. 
Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey everyone xxx 

Fern I agree you seem very optimistic, you are very inspiring xxxx you always seem to be thinking of a plan of action instead of dwelling too much zxx 

ah nimbec I'm sorry to hear the progesterone makes you poorly :( I don't know much about it sorry x 

K4th I do hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable!! Have you got your plan of action all set? :) 

Sarah Lou those lines are getting darker ! :) 

I can't remember if I posted but I tried the metformin one day last week and I was sooo poorly :( (sorry if I'm repeating myself) it was like I had food poisoning :-/ I am still working up the nerve to take it again!! But thank you fern and nimbec for checking in on me :) 
I am sooo terrified of taking it again tho! 

afm I think I have baaaad PMS today. I took my last norethisterone yesterday (turns out I had to take it for 10 not 7 days) so AF will hopefully be here soon so I can get it over and done with, I am so grumpy today! Lol. It's a nice sunny day but I just want to get under a blanket and sleep! Sorry I'm just moaning ... I don't really mean it but I definitely feel uncharacteristically grumpy today lol. And craving chocolate really bad! 

Hope everyone is ok, sorry to be a moany mere lol xxxx


----------



## nimbec

Hi everyone 

Lace&pearls you have every right to moan!!! and eat chocolate ;) Seriously though the northesterone makes people very emotional - i never faired very well on it....i was either going to kill someone or collapse in a big puddle of my own tears and i couldn't even tell you why.....hopefully its not made you as crazy as it did me :dohh: With regard to the metformin i found the best way to start was with half a tablet at tea time with a good meal ie pasta or lots of meat and veg - not beans on toast! then get to bed at a reasonable time and you should be a lot better....its really important to have the slow release ones the others are just plain nasty!! please check you have those ones. It did make me feel terribly sick when i had a full tablet to start with & i was stuck at the loo with diahorrea however when i tried the half it was manageable and then i built up from there. hope that helps...if it make you feel better i feel fine on it these days unless i don't eat properly before taking it. 

Jules the cyst is just a fluid filled one that is attached to the outside wall of my ovary and they say because its under 7cm (mines 3.5) they won't do anything about it....ugh sadly as i wish they would! I believe it maybe some of the cause of my fertility problems :( 

:hugs::hugs: to everyone


----------



## Arohanui

Hi everyone,

I have my dating scan tomorrow - and I'm absolutely terrified. 

DH keeps saying what will be will be, and if it's not happened the way it's supposed to this time, we'll just keep trying. I have absolutely no pregnancy symptoms at all and even my breast pain has disappeared. I am naturally a worrier anyway and always think of the worst case scenario whereas he never worries about things he can't change. Sometimes it's a good combo, but sometimes I just want him to share in my worries and fears or I feel like I'm going through it alone.

Anyway, in other news, one of my sisters-in-law had a baby girl yesterday and my other sister-in-law (due the same day) is fully dilated, so I should be an auntie again by the morning. I'm hoping with every thing I have that tomorrows birth announcement can coincide with a happy and healthy pregnancy announcement from our side. 

Wish me luck and send some positive vibes my way please ladies!


----------



## k4th

Nimbec - hope that cyst doesn't interfere & progesterone does the trick quickly for you!!

Lace&pearls - I think I'm all ready. I know I'll forget something from my hospital bag - I'm always the one on holiday that has to buy a toothbrush or something obvious!! But I think I have the basics sorted (& a toothbrush!!)

Arohanui - good luck for your scan!! Thinking of you & hope you get to see a perfect little bubba :hugs:


----------



## Arohanui

I just got some devastating news at my scan. I can't quite put into words how I'm feeling. my baby stopped growing at 7 weeks.

I don't think I'll be here again for a while, I just need some space. I wish you all the very best with your individual journeys and thank you for being such a support to me through mine.


----------



## nimbec

Oh my goodness i'm so so so sorry, i know there is nothing I can say that will make you feel any better my but thoughts are with you. 

Maybe in time you could take some comfort from the miscarriage section here - of course you are more than welcome to talk to us too. I understand you needing space.

Gosh i'm just so sorry life can be so unbelievably cruel :( 

Thinking of you and your oh. 

Sending huge hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## jules87

I'm so sorry Arohanui. There are just no words.... Just lots of hugs for you.
:hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## k4th

So so sorry arohanui :hugs: Life is so unfair. I really don't know what else to say hun. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui my heart is absolutely broken for you. I wish with all my heart there was something I could do. I'm sending you a prayer and just so much love hun. xxxxxx


----------



## lace&pearls

Arohanui I'm so so sorry xxxxx life is so unfair and so cruel :( xxxx sending hugs xxxx


----------



## jules87

I'm just checking in to see how you all are doing?

I have a whole host of symptoms that I never deal with, but I don't know if it's the Clomid or not. The newest and most annoying is being itchy. It's driving me nuts! 2 more days to AF for me (not including today).
We had a pretty amazing lightning show last night. I'm just loving all the storms we are getting here. It's been so hot though, so not much rain accompanies the storms.
Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## nimbec

Hi Jules I'm ok 9dpo today so at the point my brain starts wandering on to testing!! I don't think I have ever managed to get past 10dpo without poas no matter how many hurtful bfn I see I just seem to love the torture ugh! Will try and not test until 12dpo but can't gaurentee! 
I think itching can be clomid related from what I remeber... Do you plan on testing or just waiting for AF? 

I can't wait as on progesterone so won't get Af until I stop taking them. 

Hope everyone's ok and holding up!


----------



## Fern81

Hi gals

Jules - the last few days of the tww are the hardest and seem to drag on forever :) so GL to you! Clomid does give a LOT of symptoms. I would say they mean nothing unless you confirm a bfp ;) unfortunately clomid is a b*tch in that respect...

Nimbec - I see you have that same mid-lp dip again........... eeessshhhh FX! 

I'm very busy with work (school term has started again) as well as packing and making all the arrangements for the Big Move 1 August. Not focusing on ttc at all and happy about it. By the way I also got my day 2 FSH and LH results back, textbook perfect.... so now I'm waiting for the dr to phone me to discuss what happens next. He suggested IUI but I don't want to do that unless we manage to figure out what's wrong with me. My previous dr never did a proper hsg she just injected dye and checked for spillage during my laparoscopy. So if there are polyps of fibroids or a septum etc in my uterus she wouldn't have picked it up. I feel I need more tests to show if my one open tube is still open and that my uterus is functional; before we do anything like IUI. Would be a waste of money otherwise IMO.

Hugs to everyone, thinking of you all xxx


----------



## jules87

nimbec- I plan on waiting to test. AF is due tomorrow or the next day, so I'll know soon enough... 
You on the other hand are officially 10dpo, are you going to be able to hold out? :haha:

Fern- it is so surreal to me that you are in School and that it's winter there. No school here, and the temps have been going over 100 F for the past couple of weeks. I actually envy that you are not ttc right now. I forgot how stressful it can be and how crazy it makes me. 
Have you tried using a Softcup when ttc? I haven't tried it yet but if AF comes, then I will try it along with the Clomid next month.

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies! 

Fern glad to hear those tests are fine although frustrating as answers would be nice too! I agree about not doing IUI unless you are totally sure all is clear its so much money :( I'm pleased you are focusing on other things this month as much as possible you are moving on my birthday!! I'll be thinking of you :) 

Jules gosh I wish I had your willpower really I do - I so hope the witch stays away for you!! I used softcups a few years ago & actually think I may have done when I got pregnant with Harrison but I didn't use them all the time as I worried about squashing the swimmers - very silly I know! Plus I had some difficulty getting them in & out lol not very lady like AT all ;) I have read good things about them tho especially when used with preseed - which I always use as my cm is not great...

As for me I didn't test today yay!! New record lol ...wonder if I will torture myself tomorrow morning? Should really wait but gets harder as the days go by....I'm so bloody stupid as the chances are tiny! Fern yes I have the mid dip but I did have it once before so I'm trying not to get hopes up too much - as much as that is at all possible in this ttc game :(

Speak soon!


----------



## nimbec

Well I tested this morning bfn suprise suprise not sure why I thought it would be any different :( still hurts I really really need to focus on other things again I think! Will test again 13dpo so I can stop progesterone and then I'll have a cycle off I i just can't cope with the constant disappointment all the time. Oh well lots of chocolate today ;) !!


----------



## jules87

Aw Nimbec :hugs: It may still be too early, but I understand the disappointment. I'm sorry, that BFN is always so heart wrenching. On the plus side... CHOCOLATE! I do that too when AF finally arrives. I enjoy my fair share of chocolate. :haha:
As for the Softcups, I hear you on the difficulty of using them. I used them a while back for AF. There is definitely a learning curve to them.

Last night when I went to bed I was telling myself that I was going to test this morning as AF is due anytime now. But, when I got up, I had no urge to poas. So I'm going to hold out a little while longer and see what happens. I'm oddly calm this morning. The last few days I've been crawling up the walls trying not to symptom spot (failing miserably) and wondering if the Clomid will do the trick for us.

Have a wonderful day ladies!


----------



## Fern81

Aaaaaawwww Nimbec!!! Just chocolate? How about a vino IF af does arrive ;)... Hun I don't understand life sometimes. On the corner of a road that I drive past (on my way to where I teach sometimes), is a beggar girl (heroin addict) with hugely pregnant stomach shortly after she had another child! Don't even want to get started on that because all I can do is fume and rage at the unfairness of it all; just wish it were rather one of us. Lots of hugs to you my friend.

Jules - any news? I also reeeealllllyyyy hate testing and usually wait it out! FX for you :)

Everyone else - thinking of you, lots of positive thoughts and vibes to all my thread friends especially K4TH due any minute!!!


----------



## Fern81

Just heard that an older friend of mine is pregnant again after she decided she didn't want any more kids. For some reason it's hitting me very hard. :(


----------



## jules87

I'll be joining you with the chocolate and wine! :cry: I tested this morning since AF is technically late, BFN... Big surprise. I don't know why I got my hopes up at all. I just started Clomid and I thought maybe that will make the difference. I just don't understand. Everything is working properly with us, we just can't have a baby. Sorry I'm wining. I'm just trying to get this out of my system because I have a very big weekend ahead of me and now I don't know how I'll get through it.

Fern- lots of :hugs: your way. That news is always tough, especially when you didn't think they were trying for another.

Well I have a follow up Dr appt today for my headaches/ migraines. The physical therapy has been helping a lot so at least I have that going for me. Then tonight is the Relay for Life. My mom is a survivor of thyroid cancer, so I always go for her. Plus I know countless other sufferers/ survivors. Then Saturday is our towns celebration so I'll be busy all day helping with that. I probably won't be on for a few days. I hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## nimbec

Fern ugh its just so unfair i totally agree with you it should be one of us lovely ladies and i also got news of another friend getting pregnant (through free ivf on nhs which i'm not eligble for) so i'm happy for her but burst into tears at the office....oooops!! The hardest thing is to remain positive and we will manage ladies! 

Oh Jules the BFN's hurt like hell :( I'm so sorry they truly suck!!!! lots of wine and chocolate! the clomid can cause awful headaches have you thought about asking for femera instead....sorry if you have already mentioned this while i've been away. I understand your disappointment as i thought clomid would do the trick for me too it hits harder when you feel you have more of a chance. 

Big Hugs all round ladies!!!! 

K4th any news...good luck!


----------



## k4th

Fern - :hugs: life is really unfair :( I'm sorry you've been hit hard by the news of your friend. And the pregnant addict story just makes my blood boil!!! :hugs: Hope you can focus on moving to your lovely new house - only a week to go!! Do you have any decorating ideas yet or are you just planning to get in first? 

Jules - :hugs: really sorry about the bfn. Seeing those is always so hard! It won't help at all - but my bfp came in cycle 6 of clomid. It wasn't an easy ride but don't give up hun. 

Nimbec - sorry that your friends news has hit hard too :hugs: I remember that feeling well & it's so horrible :nope: where are you up to in your cycle? Have you tested again or are you stopping the progesterone? 

No news from me just yet - still waiting :)

Always stalking you lovely ladies and hoping to check in & find you all lining up your bfp's!


----------



## nimbec

Thanks K4th I've stopped progesterone now so just waiting for AF in next few days. BFN this morning so last P was last night. Got my head in a slightly better place this afternoon! Looking forward to hearing about your new arrival...time has gone fast seems only a short while ago you found out!


----------



## swimmyj1

hey ladies can I join? I just started clomid this cycle. 26 months off bc actively trying for going on 14 cycles now. Also on metformin and will be on progesterone. Trying not to be too hopefully the 1st month on it. Last cycle AF was a week late and really had my hopes up :cry: 

Finally told my mother and grandmother about ttc so they lay off the "when are you going to have kids" routine. 

Sorry for everyone who AF showed up definitely enjoy that wine and in my usual case ice cream :hugs:


----------



## heychrissie

Can I also join? Just finished my first months tablets a couple of days ago. TTC #1 - started TTC April last year. Sorry for everyone that AF's turned up for :( x


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies welcome to you both! Fingers crossed the ol clomid does the job for you :) 

Where in the world are you from? I'm Wales UK 

X


----------



## heychrissie

I'm in Somerset, UK :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Michigan, USA. Do any of you ladies temp? My temps have been a little on the higher side not sure if its from this ungodly heat lol or the clomid.


----------



## lace&pearls

hey how is everyone doing? 

k4th I'm hoping that things are progressing for you??? :) hope everything is ok! x

swimmy I don't temp but I have heard that clomid can cause night sweats etc. I don't know if that would affect it maybe. But the weather would probably affect you I should think x

I've finished my clomid took it cd 2 - 6, so now just waiting to hopefully O :) (currently cd 10, in the past I have ovulated about cd 18 I think)

I had a couple of minor side effects - a headache on cd3 and a couple of times I've noticed I suddenly feel very hot for no apparent reason (hot flush / flash?) but could just be coincidental. I've just ordered OPKs and conceive plus :) 

welcome to the new ladies! best of luck to you xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Just quickly checking in - very busy packing, working etc. Welcome all the new ladies, sorry again for AF turning up left and right!

Sending each of you a virtual hug and hope you all have a good week. 

xxx


----------



## swimmyj1

One more day of the clomid and i definatly have been getting very weird hot flashes I know it's been almost 100 degrees outside im hoping it's just from the heat. Going on an exciting kayaking trip in Wednesday for a few days then home to get some bding in hahaha hope we get some bfp in the group this cycle


----------



## Fern81

Urgh Nimbec BOOOOOOO for CD1 :(!!!

K4th - any news? Thinking of you daily hun.

Jules - how are you doing? 

Lace&pearls and swimmy - oh yeah I also had HECTIC hot flushes! It actually continued the first two months after stopping clomid - even as winter approached. Two cycles ago I took some black cohosh during the follicular phase and that finally stopped the HOTness lol. 

AFM - I can feel my right ovary working but I really do NOT want to ttc this month. Don't know if I will ovulate or not because I am super stressed with the move coming up. All my husband wants to do is bd all the time! And actually gets angry at me if I don't feel like it, even after he agreed that we shouldn't try this month!! Oh well if he nags enough I just make sure to use extremely sperm-UNfriendly lube so that I don't have to entertain even the remotest possibility of a pregnancy.

In FS news: I phoned the dr's rooms to hear what the next step will be ito tests/procedures etc., (since I don't want to do IUI before I know what is wrong with me!) So the dr phoned me back and left a message saying "I think we should look at your husband's sperm count next." _Well.... duh, doctor, my husband had a SA done in December and you were so happy with the results that you mentioned at my appt 25 June that we don't have to repeat the procedure!! _So the dr didn't even take the time to review my file before he made the call. NOT HAPPY!!!
I want a hsg done and that's it! Want to know what's wrong with me, why can't I conceive? Is it so difficult to figure that out????

Well, at least the rest of this cycle will be chill ttc-wise. Hi to everyone else!!!


----------



## jules87

Welcome swimmyj1 and heychrissie! :flower:

Swimmy I started temping about half way through this last cycle and my temp was higher than normal, and I get hot flashes like nobody's business. I think it's the Clomid..

Fern- Have you come out and told your doctor you want an HSG done? That is so irritating when the don't even go through the file first. :growlmad: 
I'm thinking good thoughts for you! Also, you can enjoy bd'ing without ttc! Even if it means you don't use sperm friendly lube, and don't pay attention to ovulation. :winkwink:

I am in a bit better place today than I was on Friday. The weekend was rough because everywhere I turned there were babies, kids, and pregnant women... *sigh*. I put a call into my Dr this morning about getting another round of Clomid, but haven't heard back yet, I'm CD 3 today.
Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## swimmyj1

Jules - what round of clomid are u on? Hope they call u back ASAP.

Tonight I went out to dinner with my DH and these 3 women who were very very pregnant where all complaining that they shouldn't have gone off bc so early after getting married sense they all got pregnant on their honeymoons and why they couldn't understand why their fellow friend makes such a big deal out of Ttc its not hard ...... Ugh I tried to ignore them but it was so hard.
Sorry midnight rant over lol.


----------



## lace&pearls

swimmyj1 said:


> Jules - what round of clomid are u on? Hope they call u back ASAP.
> 
> Tonight I went out to dinner with my DH and these 3 women who were very very pregnant where all complaining that they shouldn't have gone off bc so early after getting married sense they all got pregnant on their honeymoons and why they couldn't understand why their fellow friend makes such a big deal out of Ttc its not hard ...... Ugh I tried to ignore them but it was so hard.
> Sorry midnight rant over lol.


ugh I hate that!! some people just have no idea. They really can't relate to people who have problems getting pregnant since getting pregnant for them was so easy. I know some people like that.


----------



## Fern81

Urgh Swimmy what's up with these insensitive people all around? I would never say something like that about anything that someone else finds hard/traumatic, regardless of my personal opinion. Just don't understand the way the world works sometimes! At least on here all the ladies are sooooo considerate. I sometimes wish you all could be my work colleagues, students, family, RL friends etc! lol
Here's to hoping for a good cycle ahead for you. And that your DH's counts continue to improve x

Jules - Yah hun I totally agree, bd is actually more fun without the stress of ttc but I don't know what's wrong with me this month, I just want to be totally left alone. I don't want to have sex AT ALL. Like I want to recuperate or something lol! Maybe I'm just stressed with the Big Move this weekend? Eeekkkzzzz....! Did you manage to get your clomid?

Oh guess what I did. I phoned my dr, told him that he is confused and that I want a proper hsg. He said oh yeah well that's a good idea and sent me the letter to have it done! Wahahaha for making/ bullying the dr into making that diagnostic decision!! Seems like it's not too expensive so I will have it done at the start of my next cycle. 
After having that done we will decide what to do next......

Hugs to everyone else!! xxx


----------



## jules87

Swimmy- This will be my second round of Clomid. Man, that would have been tough to keep my mouth shut if I'd heard those women. Clearly they have a lot to learn about being a good friend.

Way to go Fern on getting the note for the HSG! Sometimes the Doctors just need a little nudge. I completely understand wanting to be left alone. After my laparascopy I was like that for a few months. TMI alert but we bd only twice in three months after that surgery. Sometimes you just need a break, as weird as that sounds.

I did get a second round of Clomid. The nurse finally called me back at 7:00 last night. :wacko: The Dr wants to do a scan on CD 12 to make sure I'm ovulating. Which in the past my CBFM has always picked it up on CD 18 or 19. But I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## lace&pearls

Ah fern that's really good xx I'm glad you managed to speak to them. Sometimes I think when it comes to your health and well being you kind of have to be a bit demanding? Especially as you're paying for it so definitely! 

jules glad to hear you got your clomid, could you ask to do the scan a bit later? Saying that I could be completely wrong but maybe there would be some signs of follicles starting to grow in the early stages? (I'm not sure though)


----------



## swimmyj1

thanks for letting me know i wasn't being crazy for being so upset by what those women had to say about infertility. I know they weren't talking to me but it really bugged me. I just have a big feeling that clomid isn't going to be enough for us. I really think we are going to need an IUI with my husbands counts. 

(sorry I hate being a debby downer but i've just felt so off the last few days) I'm going on a 20 mile kayaking trip thursday so hopefully that is exactly what i need to get back in a better mood and make me want to bd lol


----------



## jules87

Swimmy I'll be thinking good thoughts for you. Hopefully the Clomid is enough. I think if this round of Clomid doesn't do it for us we will be looking at the possibility of IUI as well.

Started round 2 of Clomid today. I'm hoping it doesn't make me break out like it did last month. I'm going to have to be very diligent about washing my face and doing what I can to prevent it.

On the plus side, it seems that the first round of Clomid did... something. I'm not sure exactly what though. Usually my periods are heavy, painful, and last 10 days. I'm on CD 5, have only had minor backache & cramps; and I only had one slightly heavy day. The rest has been light. :happydance: Sorry for all the TMI, but I'm pretty darn excited about this. Ever since I started my periods as a teen they have been horrendous. This is truly a treat to me.


----------



## k4th

My clomid miracle was born last night at 9.56pm <3 :yellow: bump turned :blue: into Luke Thomas - weighing 8lbs 8oz. 

Hoping & praying for all you lovely ladies to have your turn soon :dust:


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats on your healthy little prince K4th boys are the best! ;)


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations k4th!!!!! How was the birth? I hope it was all ok, I must admit I checked in on you yesterday to see how you were doing and saw you said your waters has broken &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; 

many congratulations to your family, lovely news xxxx and lovely name :)


----------



## jules87

Congrats k4th!! How exciting!


----------



## k4th

lace&pearls said:


> Congratulations k4th!!!!! How was the birth? I hope it was all ok, I must admit I checked in on you yesterday to see how you were doing and saw you said your waters has broken &#128516;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;
> 
> many congratulations to your family, lovely news xxxx and lovely name :)

It was faster than I expected!! The full story is here https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...turned-fast-previous-tear-too-fast-drugs.html if anybody wants to read it x


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats k4th!! Love your story! Enjoy your new little as much as you can! :)


----------



## Fern81

Congrats K4th hun!!!!! I just knew you were having a boy!!! So awesome that everything went well, love the name, such great news.

May you have a lifetime of happiness xxxxxx


----------



## k4th

Thank you all so much. You are such a wonderful group of ladies <3

Fern - it can't be much longer until your sisters twins arrive can it? Hope your new house is amazing!!


----------



## lace&pearls

Feeling a little bit "meh" today, I knew this would happen but basically I want to try to dtd every other day, and OH is always complaining about being tired :( I understand he works full time and I don't, but I just feel like well ... Have a coffee!! It's a few days out of your life. I've taken clomid before and not fallen pregnant and I can only think it's because we aren't dtd regularly enough ? We tend to just around the ovulation time but I say to him I think you're supposed to just before as well? Plus when you ovulate is just a guess really. 
I don't think he understands this is our last shot at clomid they won't let me take any more after the next few months ... If I go on about it too much it's not really a turn on though is it and probably pressure on him. But righty now I feel like all the pressure is on me I'm working quite hard to be as healthy as possible, taking all sorts of horrible drugs with side effects, supplements, going running, dieting etc I feel like this is the only thing he has to do and he cant be arsed ... I get that he's tired but other people work full time and manage it ?! 

Sorry to moan :( anyone have any advice? X sorry if this is too much info!! Xx


----------



## k4th

lace&pearls said:


> Feeling a little bit "meh" today, I knew this would happen but basically I want to try to dtd every other day, and OH is always complaining about being tired :( I understand he works full time and I don't, but I just feel like well ... Have a coffee!! It's a few days out of your life. I've taken clomid before and not fallen pregnant and I can only think it's because we aren't dtd regularly enough ? We tend to just around the ovulation time but I say to him I think you're supposed to just before as well? Plus when you ovulate is just a guess really.
> I don't think he understands this is our last shot at clomid they won't let me take any more after the next few months ... If I go on about it too much it's not really a turn on though is it and probably pressure on him. But righty now I feel like all the pressure is on me I'm working quite hard to be as healthy as possible, taking all sorts of horrible drugs with side effects, supplements, going running, dieting etc I feel like this is the only thing he has to do and he cant be arsed ... I get that he's tired but other people work full time and manage it ?!
> 
> Sorry to moan :( anyone have any advice? X sorry if this is too much info!! Xx

This was an issue for us too. I had to sit oh down & have a talk about how I was "trying" much harder than he was - medication, monitoring, drs appointments etc. Hubby did get on board after I was brutally honest with him - however we had that chat about three days before I got my bfp. The month I caught we dtd once, two days before ovulation & then nothing else until a few days after ov as we had a bug argument (about something I can't recall!). 

My advice would be, be honest with hi about how much you are doing & what you need from him. But also try not to stress too much - once can work :hugs:


----------



## jules87

I agree that you should just be blunt with him, but do it at a time that you aren't frustrated already. Sometimes that's the only way to get through to them.

Also, have you tried doting on him a little bit? You know how the stereotype is that women need to be romanced to get into the mood? Well, I've found that when my husband is particularly run down he needs that kind of treatment as well. Sometimes they need a little extra tlc to relax. 

Sorry I'm not much more help. I hope you are able to get this figured out!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank you both xxx 

I had a bit of a moan about it but he doesn't take to well to me doing that and just says I'm nagging which isn't attractive is it. I think you're both totally right though. 

I'm going to have to be a bit more subtle and persuasive I think! I find it very difficult to get my point across without moaning / nagging (according to OH anyway lol) I guess I have to be a bit nicer about it x 

I totally agree about relaxing too though k4th, we fell pregnant with DD the one month we "stopped trying" on a break from clomid so I do need to relax too. I think if we don't fall pg this month then I might try the relaxed approach next month, maybe not do OPKs ? Just go with the flow, I would do that this month but I want to make sure if I can that its working you know xxx 

K4th are you settling in at home ok??? &#128536; xxx


----------



## kittykitchn

Have any of your ladies had ovarian drilling whilst on clomid? 
I had drilling performed a few days ago, but still have a couple of round left of clomid to go. I'm on my third tablet of this cycle, so nearly finished this round. I haven't been told to stop the clomid, so haven't! I hope this is alright. 

I'm feeling very left in the dark about everything really, and don't have a follow up appointment for another month. 

I'm so scared about stopping clomid and my cycles going back to how they were before.


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Just a quick hallo; soooo busy with the move and cleaning/fixing up the new place. The previous owners left the house like a total rubbish dump!!!! Anyway DH is being awesome and I have a lot of new-found respect for the handyman side of him that I haven't really had a chance to see before. Must say I find it quite sexy hehe!

K4th - glad to hear all is well! Is your daughter loving the new real-life doll? :). Don't know if I've mentioned? My sis went into PTL a few weeks ago and the twins were born. Had to stay ICU for a while but they are home and doing great.

Kittyktchn- sorry hun no I've never had that procedure. FX!

Nimbec - happy happy birthday!!! Lots of love and hugs and may this new year be very special. xxxxxxxxx

Hugs to everyone else!


----------



## swimmyj1

hey ladies sorry i just got back from my kayaking trip i was just going to do 20 miles but felt like i needed to accomplish something more and ended up doing 153 and camping on the sides of the river :) 

Has anyone had opk's be weird being on clomid??


----------



## heychrissie

swimmyj1 said:


> hey ladies sorry i just got back from my kayaking trip i was just going to do 20 miles but felt like i needed to accomplish something more and ended up doing 153 and camping on the sides of the river :)
> 
> Has anyone had opk's be weird being on clomid??

I haven't been doing opks as I've seen a lot of people saying they don't work on clomid - that might be why? I never had them work for me anyway (apparently PCOS stops them working)


----------



## jules87

Kitty I haven't had the procedure either. I hope you found your answer by now, otherwise I would just call the Dr and ask. 

Fern the hard work that goes into a house is well worth it when you have a sexy handyman by your side :winkwink:

Swimmy- I noticed that my CBFM never gave me a peak last month, but I know I ovulated.. I'm hoping this cycle it works, otherwise it's just a guessing game, really.

AFM- CD 10, finished Clomid yesterday, CBFM says "high" today. So I'm going to be looking for a peak in a couple of days. I have a scan on the 5th to make sure I'm ovulating... 
I had a fairly relaxing weekend. The girls night on Friday went well. Everyone had a good time. Then I just relaxed all weekend! I need more weekends like that.


----------



## swimmyj1

Got a peak on my monitor tonight at 11pm, should i could that for the day it was on or the next day sense it was so late. Working midnight's really throws off my sense of time lol. I have the next 3 nights off and hopefully i can get some time in with my friends at the beach.


----------



## jules87

Swimmy what monitor are you using?


----------



## swimmyj1

Clear blue advanced


----------



## jules87

Hmm I used the Clear blue fertility monitor. Mine always gives two peak days. I think ovulation happens during that 48 hour window. Though, I'm not sure how to pinpoint when O happens, other than listen to my body. I get a heavy, pressure-type feeling when I ovulate. Sorry I'm not much help.

Today is my scan. I'm nervous, and also feel it's a bit pointless.. but we'll see.


----------



## jules87

My scan yesterday went well. I didn't catch the amount of follicles I have but they said all was good! The Dr decided to give me an HCG shot to trigger ovulation. He told us exactly when to bd (which made DH uncomfortable haha). He said if we don't get pregnant this month then we will look at IUI and Clomid. 

I'm hoping and praying this is our month, but last month was a slap in the face so I'm scared as all heck too. The Dr kept telling me to not get discouraged and that everything with us is working properly. We just need to get the timing right. I hope he's right.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Fern81

Hi all you lovely ladies

No idea which cd/dpo I am... or if I even ovulated. I will have to start counting. AF should arrive in the next week-ish and then for the hsg! I am dreading it so much (my "older" thread friends know how scared I am of medical procedures) but also just want it out of the way to see if it will give me some answers. The house move was/is crazy. I think I've mentioned this before but the previous occupants were TOTAL PIGS and left the house in a horribly messy and filthy state. So we are STILL cleaning but have finally managed to unpack a lot of things... now just to fix all the leaking taps and figure out the messy electrical wiring... and fix all the broken windows..... etc etc etc! :wacko::shrug::dohh::growlmad: Must say that's kept me very busy; mind TOTALLY off ttc. Will see how I feel next cycle!

Swimmy - nice temp spike!!! Keep it up ;)

Jules - good job on the follies and hsg shot etc! Exciting stuff! Hope the "forced" bd is not too bad lol, I generally don't enjoy it too much. 

Will be holding my breath for you two in the next few weeks!

Hugs to everyone else, K4th, Lace&pearls, Nimbec, all the other new chicks. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## alicea

Hey ladies I am new to clomid (waiting to start my 1st cycle eeek) and thought I'd introduce myself! 
Me and my OH have been together near on 10yrs, we are both 26 and have been ttc for about 3 yrs, I finally had enough and went to my Gp in March 15 to be referred to a fertility specialist. I have now just been diagnosed with Pcos, and am waiting to start clomid. I also take vitex, vit c and seven seas 'trying for a baby' vits. My OH SA came back as normal. 

As I'm new to this any advice or information would be great &#55357;&#56842;

Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## dreamingmom

I just started taking Clomid for the first time. I am on CD 8 and have been taking Clomid for 3 days. I was ready to feel irritable but I didn't expect that I would start crying at the simplest things. Has anyone else felt this way from clomid?


----------



## lace&pearls

Hey all! 

Aw glad you've been keeping busy fern! I think what I had was an hsg and it honestly wasn't bad at all! Totally manageable you will be fine &#128536; 

I am feeling a bit bummed! I'm not sure if I missed my window &#128557; my OPK was very strong / dark last night, but not quite the same as the control line, as OH is going away Friday he said lets leave it until tomorrow to BD as its not positive ... Well I did one this morning which was about the same as last night, been out all day come home did one about 6pm and it was looking fainter again :( did another one and even fainter :( 

so have I missed it?? :( if the LH surge is just before O does that mean I might be ovulating today?? I'm so annoyed I said to OH we should DTD every other day ... I actually hate OPKs! Does anyone find they never get a full positive? 
Or maybe I haven't obligated but that means the clomid might not be working which is even worse really :( I so wish I was being monitored !! Feel like I spend all my time wondering what is going on / waiting for something to maybe happen ... If I could just confirm ovulation I could relax a bit x


----------



## jules87

Welcome Alicea and Dreamingmom! 

I haven't had any mood swings from the Clomid but I've heard of other women dealing with that. Clomid does some funny things to those that take it. 

Lace I hope you didn't miss it. I've never used OPK's and it's because of the guesswork that goes with them. As long as you bd a day or two before, what you think was your positive OPK, and today like your OH said I would think you got it somewhere in there. :hugs: I'll be sending lots of baby dust your way!

Fern- I'm glad you are able to keep busy. It's so irritating to move into a home and have it be filthy and need lot's of updating. (Ours was like that when we moved in as well.) But at the same time, when you put that much work into the house it makes you that much prouder of it when you take a step back and look at how nice it is.

AFM- another peak day today, which is typical on the CBFM. Nothing else too exciting. Completely random- I bought a new pillow and actually woke up with NO headache!!


----------



## lace&pearls

Thanks jules xxx do you like your CBFM? Are they expensive? X maybe I should try something like that instead x 

I'm now worrying I'm going to ovulate at all :( I have had some v similar ish looking OPKs since which have been quite dark followed by very faint ones ... I'm past the point which I would have "usually" ovulated on clomid .... I don't know if it's going to happen :( I'm quite worried now ... I just wanted to make sure I had ovulated at all :( 
I phoned the doctors to ask for a blood test and they asked me to call back Monday morning so I'm hoping to arrange a day 21 test next week sometime, I just hate the wondering in the mean time :( sorry I'm waffling on !! wish I could just throw all the OPKs in the bin and not worry about them knowing I will ovulate at some point so it doesn't matter .... :(


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome Alicea and Dreamingmom,

I had some crazy mood swings while on clomid. I would cry for no reason and will totally admit this cycle i got really angry with him about not having boxes cleaned out of our shed (all cardboard but still) so while screaming at him i dragged them all out of the shed and lit them on fire ..... i will say I am by no means a crazy woman to start with and usually am a very level headed person. I could hear this little voice saying ohhh please stop what are you doing lol but it didn't stop me from doing it. Then i broke down in tears and told him to divorce me ..... I might not be taking it next month because of it lol or maybe i will be better prepared. (don't judge me to harsh please:cry:)


lace&pearls - do you temp? I have found that that really puts my mind at ease, this cycle i didn't get a true + opk i got a very very close on the day I got a peak on my monitor but not a true one. but sure enough i got my temp spike so i know i ovulated. Also clomid can make you opk's do really weird things.

jules87 - I think the clear blues are programmed to give peaks 2 days in a row because mine do that also. my doctor wanted us to bd every other day. so we missed actually o day but did the day before so we will see. 

Looking forward to my kayaking trip next weekend for 5 days hoping that will get me out of the little depressed funk i have been in. Its not me at all and I don't like it


----------



## lace&pearls

Thank you swimmy x that makes me feel a bit better, I'm hoping I just missed the surge instead of not ovulating at all :( won't know for sure until I get blood results I guess though. 
I don't temp at the mo, I have done in the past but I think I would keep forgetting to do it in the morning now? :-s maybe I will give it a try next cycle x 

Oh bless you don't worry! You're on some strong medication that affects your hormones and mood, not your fault! I'm sure none of us would judge and have probably done similar! I know what you mean about being in a funk ... Same as! It's a bummer x 
I hope your trip away can take your mind off things a bit, gets a bit much all this ttc business doesn't it x is your OH supportive? X

dreamingmom- I think a lot of people feel sensitive, this clomid lark is a challenge! Hope you're feeling better x


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Lace&pearls - everything crossed for your cd21 bloods this week. I'm going to call last week's dark lines positive! And that you did ovulate. Don't worry, dtd day before O or EOD is great timing. xxx When I do temp, I set an alarm to temp every morning otherwise I would probably oversleep or something! Hope you are feeling a bit better.

Swimmy - Loving the CH :) and nice high post-O temps. FX!! BTW hun no-one here would judge anyone else regarding ttc related issues. All of us have been ttc for a long time and I guess ALL of us have done some crazy things now and then. This journey (especially with clomid-added insanity) is not an easy one!!! This is the one place where I think everyone understands and just smiles & nods because, yeah, been there done that :). Enjoy that kayaking trip!

Jules - nice to know someone is in the same boat as I am with a filthy house & restoring it! Now that we've started this journey I've actually met sooooooo many people who are doing the same/have done it. Most of the cleaning is done and we've started on the restoration work. Have started putting up cabinets, wallpapering my office, etc etc. DH and my relationship is having its ups and downs as always but all this working hard together for something better, is really helping our marriage! Hun are you having 7dpo bloods as well this cycle? Seem to remember you saying that the dr wants to do more monitoring? But regardless I am thinking good thoughts for you this tww! xx

Hi and hugs to everyone else xxxx

I'm having the weirdest cycle. (Well no, last cycle with the non-rising temps despite perfect 7dpo bloods, kinda positive hpts and AF 2 days late was the WEIRDEST!) OK so DH and I have been preventing this cycle by not DTD at all in my fertile week. And also whenever we did bd it was with a lube with known strong anti-sperm properties. AF is due around Tuesday or Wednesday if I go with my average cycle length. 
TMI ALERT: So on Friday, about 5 days before AF is due, I had very noticeable brown discharge whenever I wiped. It petered out on Saturday. 
*Now I've noted "spotting" on my charts for the last 2 days before AF every cycle since I started charting; but that was always light pink tinted CM, only visible when I actually checked CM. No mid-LP brown spotting/discharge. Even the months when I got excited and thought it was IB, it was always just pinkish CM when I checked.*
Any other month I would think that this was implantation bleeding (of course!!) but I guess it's just another unexplained cycle defect? If I actually conceived after _preventing_ this cycle I will just fall over laughing.

Have a good week ladies. In RSA spring is around the corner. Leaves and flowers are budding on the trees and the weather is heating up. Sending spring vibes to you all. :hugs::flower:


----------



## jules87

Lace- I do like my CBFM, there's no guessing as to if you ovulated or not. It also gives you a couple of "high" days before the two "peak" days, giving you a better chance, IMO. Initially it is expensive, but in the long term it's worth it. Especially if you are part of the LTTC group and are having to purchase OPKs all the time.
I know you don't want to hear this, but RELAX. :kiss: Whether you ovulated or not, worrying about it won't make you ovulate. Also, if you did ovulate and you are worrying yourself sick, you are hurting your chances of getting a sticky. Hang in there sweetie! :hugs: Did you manage to get a 21 day test scheduled?

Swimmy- I know it's not really funny, but I couldn't help but laugh at your story! It sounds like something I would do. If I didn't have the Lexapro to help even out my moods I'd probably be just as moody. I used to be horrible. It was rather scary sometimes. I 100% agree with Fern that nobody here is judging you. We have all been there, heck some of us might be there now.:haha:

Fern- I'm so glad that you two are bonding through the trials of improving a new home. Some of those memories are the best. Sounds like you guys are really working hard too. You might have to share some pictures of the place. :winkwink:
It would truly be amazing if all you had to do was prevent to end up pregnant. When do you normally ovulate? Are your cycles pretty regular (regular timing and regular length)? Sorry, if you've explained all that before... I'm just trying to get a better picture of the spotting you are dealing with.
I'm not having 7dpo blood draw. The Dr said that if this cycle doesn't catch then next month we will up the Clomid, have a scan, HCG, and IUI. Whew! That's a lot. 

Yesterday was odd. I had a lot of pressure/pain in my lower abdomen, and it lasted all day long. I was so tender that I had to turn down DH for bd'ing. :growlmad: I used to get a pressure type pain when I would ovulate, but it was more in my pelvic region, not lower abdomen. I'm sure this is just the Clomid and HCG bugging me, it's way to early to be anything else. 
Other than that, nothing new here. DH and I had a relaxing, stay at home, kind of weekend. It was nice. I got a nap in here and there, we watched movies, and just hung out.

How was everyone's weekend?




Holy Novel! Sorry ladies! :blush:


----------



## lace&pearls

hey everyone! :) x

Fern I don't know much about spotting, I thought sometimes spotting had something to do with progesterone? but I have no idea, but it might be worth mentioning when you see the FS, I sometimes get spotting a day or 2 before AF too. How's the house going? x I imagine it must be lovely to have a project to do together x Hope you're getting some nice warmer weather x 

Jules thank you I know you're totally right I really do need to relax! :dohh::dohh: :haha: I think I've had that pressure feeling you're describing before, but like you say around ovulation ? I wonder if it's a side effect of meds x how are you feeling now? x

AFM thanks for your kind advice :) I really appreciate it xxx I feel like you ladies are the only ones I can talk to sometimes, even OH doesn't quite understand sometimes. 
I phoned up my GP today and basically to cut a long story short, they don't want to get involved. Apparently it's very frowned upon for a GP to get involved with a consultant's patient and even though I kind of told the receptionist my life story (and she was really nice and sympathetic) the GP wasn't having any of it and told me I need to go back to my FS. GREAT! :telephone: So gotta try and speak to the consultant's medical secretary tomorrow which probably won't be easy tbh. I have no idea what they're going to say, when I asked to be monitored at my appointment they were very dismissive. But I feel like, I just want to know for sure if the clomid worked, if I don't get AF or BFP in 2 weeks what do I do then? where do I go from there? I can't even start the next round of clomid and would there be any point if it's not working?
I feel like I'm banging my head against a brick wall with the NHS sometimes. These are my last few months I will ever be allowed to take clomid so I want to make sure they work you know. They won't give me femara or trigger shots or anything like that. I'm not booked in to see them until january and even then that's just to discuss ovarian drilling it would probably be another few months waiting for an op.... i really don't want to wait sitting on my hands for another 5 months + if this isn't working, they have messed around so much already ... sorry I'm going on :( I just really hate wasting time and opportunities. 

In the mean time I'm just going to hope that I did ovulate and the OPKs are being unreliable! :thumbup: I don't want to worry about it anymore so I'm just trying to be positive x sorry for ranting x


----------



## swimmyj1

lace&pearls - that sounds like a nightmare! is there any other FS in your area that you could go to see that does seem like a really long time to just be sitting around. Or could they get you in sooner?


----------



## nimbec

Hi Ladies :flower::flower:

Sorry I have been MIA....again :blush:

I did write a post a few days ago and when I clicked post...it disappeared lol! 

Welcome Alicea and Dreamingmom :flower:

Dreamingmom I was extremely emotional on clomid and would regually cry and fill up with tears over the most irrational things...the worst part was I knew I was being silly but couldn't help it. It also made me super irritable - my poor hubby didn't know how to deal with me lol!! Hope the symptoms settle down for you.

Lace & Pearls I am SO with you on the NHS they truly are useless and don't do things logically sadly I was under them for a very long time ttc &#8800;3 - In the end I decided to go to a private clinic for my monitoring to make sure I was indeed Oing. Are they offering the CD21 bloods to confirm O or not even those? you could ask them to request your GP to do those for you ...thats what happened with me in the end after a lot of harrassing! It does sound like to me you just missed your surge. I agree with the others temping next cycle would let you know if you where ovulating or not too. As long as you set your alarm for the same time every morning you will be fine :) 

Jules hope you are feeling better today :( I get the pain when ovulating and around that time too its horrible...it actually hurts like hell sometimes when & after BD...grrr! Fx you have a bean bedding in in their and its good to know you have a really good plan for next cycle! Fx you won't need it though. 

Fern, how frustrating can our bodies be?! I really hope this is your pos like you say i would be rotfl with you but also jumping up & down celebrating! Hope its not playing on your mind toooooooo much. I have low Progesterone in my LP which causes pink spotting but it starts about 5dpo any spotting a few days before start of AF i think is classed as normal unless its before 10dpo. Glad your move has been a sucsess and you are enjoying the nice weather :) 

Swimmy i have SO been at that point - ok no boxes but believe me plenty of other crazy stuff!! If it helps i found that i got slightly less crazy as time went on with the clomid...not sure hubby would agree though! Hope you had a good time away! 

As for me well I was determined that I wasn't going to try this cycle i've been so down in the dumps over AF arriving I just didn't want the emotional rollercoaster again this cycle....however i know my bloody body FAR too well and happened to 'accidentally' do an OPK and it was nearly positive which triggered PANIC in me lol lol so then hubby wanted to BD not knowing I was near Ov and i told him so then he was super keen and we went a bit crazy doing it Sunday night, Monday morning & again in the evening (he's not normally so keen!) - It's fair to say that I am now walking like John wayne :wacko::wacko: and guess what i find my self in that dreaded 2ww again UGH UGH UGH my life seems to be taken over by baby thoughts and what if's buts etc I seriously wish I could control it!!! 

Anyhow i'm now off to do some work as i'm sat in the office writing this and have a mountain high list of jobs i need to do! 

Hugs to you all!


----------



## jules87

Lace- that just stinks! I would say try a different fs but they would probably start you at square one, which is probably not the solution. I don't know if I've mentioned this before but I went through 4 doctors before finding the right one. Keep your chin up. Hoping you get in their much sooner!
I'm feeling better today. No pressure/pain. It did carry on for a while yesterday but wasn't so bad.



> It's fair to say that I am now walking like John wayne

 This literally made me LOL. I'm right there with you in the TWW. I think this one might just drive me insane. :wacko:


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Lace&pearls - how frustrating!! I'm also with the 4th dr since starting ttc 12 years ago and still not totally happy. Feels like we are all just numbers to them. I hope they agree to monitor you :( or better yet, that the clomid worked this cycle. xx

Nimbec - hahaha, so you ttc by accident this cycle ;) sounds so familiar! If you ever figure out how to control all the crazy baby thoughts PLEASE SHARE. Even this cycle when we've prevented, I'm still wondering!! WTH. Are you taking progesterone again?

Jules - glad you're feeling better. Lots of hugs to you and everyone else in the tww!

AFM - still no clue what that was.
* I always get pink colored CM about 2 days before AF. Apparently it's quite normal and due to a teeny amount of blood starting to mix in with CM. In fact I see that as a reliable indicator that AF is just around the corner for me. Only visible when I check CM.
* My cycles are quite regular; usually O on cd16 and 13 day LP.
* The spotting that I had this cycle was on what I would assume 9dpo (if O happened on the average day of CD16) and was a very noticeable brown discharge (old blood), visible when I wiped, lasting for about a day and a half then stopping. (I also had one spot a few days earlier? Can't remember now).
* I had my progesterone tested last cycle 7dpo and it was perfect (high levels).

Now if I was ttc this cycle I would have thought IB! Because that's exactly what it seemed like. But I know I am not pregnant as we prevented this cycle AND I've already started the 2 day premenstrual pink CM so I know AF should be here tomorrow or so. Seems like just a weird, unexplained mid-LP discharge that lasted a day and a half then stopped again. For whatever reason.

So if anyone googles "brown spotting 9 dpo implantation bleeding" and finds this post: let me tell you it does NOT always mean implantation! Apparently it could be from hormonal issues, endo, polyps, fibroids, breakthrough bleeding, anything.

Anyway; pms eating, unpacking, onto hsg next cycle!

Hugs to all you lovely ladies and someone BETTER get a bfp soon!


----------



## Arohanui

Hi ladies - I'm back!

Not back on clomid yet (still waiting for an appointment with my specialist) but back on the TTC train. I think we might be TTC a bit early if I'm going to O naturally, which I don't expect, but we're both determined to take advantage of the possibility of increased fertility in these first few months following my MMC. I had my ERPC a week and a half ago, and physically have recovered very quickly with little bleeding and my midwife has advised we can start trying again immediately. I have good days and bad days but the feeling of wanting my baby in my arms is so overpowering and such a positive force to keep us moving forward on our journey. I know my first AF will be especially hard, but I'm trying to prepare myself for that event and trying to tell myself to expect to not conceive this first round whilst trying to stay thinking positively - it's very confusing!

I hope everyone is doing well - I've not had a chance to catch up on the thread yet, but I will. I just wanted to pop in and update while I was feeling up (today feels like one of the good days).


----------



## alicea

Anyone taken provera followed by clomid? Not sure if I should continue taking the provera once AF has started? Cos that would mean I would be taking the clomid and provera together?? Confused :wacko: 

Xxx


----------



## nimbec

Pleased I made you smile Jules :) 

Thanks Fern & I'm so sorry AF arrived, fx the HSG gives some answers! I am going to take the progesterone I think otherwise bd was pointless although I won't have much left after this cycle do may try a lower dose to eek them out a bit. 

Arohunui pleased to hear you are ok and back on the train it's ever easy but fx you get your rainbow soon! 

Hi alecea no you only take provera for 7 or 10 days then stop you will then bleed 2-10days later and can start clomid good luck !


----------



## alicea

Nimbec - I have been taking the provera for 4 days and have only had a small amount of spotting for the last 2days, this is all so confusing! X


----------



## nimbec

Normally you would take provera to induce a period, a normal course is at least 7 days then you should get a withdrawal bleed. I'd imagine the spotting is just your natural cycle trying to break through maybe you didn't need the provera ;) If you stop after 7 days (or length you where advised) you should get a good bleed. You only class heavy bleeding as CD1 with reference to starting clomid at CD2 or later depending on days told. Does that help? If in doubt call your gp or specialist who prescribed it for you.hope this helps..


----------



## alicea

Nimbec -thank you for all ur advice that definitely clears it up for me! I will continue taking them until either the end of the 10days recommended or until I get a heavy bleed, whichever comes first! Xx thanks again


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Alicea - yep, as Nimbec also said provera is just to induce a proper period so that you can start your clomid. Don't take them together! All the best! Yes it is so confusing.... but you can ask us anything :) and hopefully someone on here can help. 

AF is literally making me sick today. I feel really really ill. Booked hsg for next week Wednesday!

Arohanui - lots of hugs. TONNES of hugs. Hope you manage to get a healthy baby on board really soon. We are all here to cheer you on!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## jules87

Hello! I hope everyone is well!

CD 20 here. Longest tww ever! Luckily the Clomid doesn't seem to be messing with me as much this month. The only thing I've been dealing with is that pressure feeling in my lower abdomen/ pelvic area, it comes & goes. It doesn't hurt so much anymore though, thankfully. I'm 6-7 dpo today. I can't believe I have another week to go before AF or testing.
Anyway, not much else new here. DH and I are talking about working on the yard a bit so that may be our next project. I also get to go help my mom and MIL with their computers. Fun Fun. :winkwink:


----------



## lace&pearls

hey everyone :flower: xxxx

welcome back arohanui, I hope you're ok, have been thinking of you. Fingers crossed for a rainbow BFP ASAP xxxxx :dust:

nimbec your post made me lol too :) (about john wayne lol) it's sooo hard not to get sucked into thinking about TTC isn't it?! I would have prob done the same! fingers crossed for you xxx

fern oh no :( sorry to hear you're not feeling well, did AF make you sick? :( that sucks :( Having AF is bad enough! x hope you're feeling better now 

Jules I am with you there!! time goes so slowly in the tww doesn't it?! lol trying to keep my mind off it ... unsuccessfully! 

alicea - how have you been getting on with the provera? I think it made me emotional from what I remember! x

AFM I managed to get a blood test at the GP :happydance: i called my FS and the medical secretary is away on holiday until the 17th (so you can't seem to get hold of them at all until then?!) anyway so I was a bit sneaky!!... I phoned up a different practice (my GP has 3 surgeries) and did the whole "I had a day 21 blood test form but I lost it can I have another one please?" :blush: ... to cut a long story short it basically worked! hooray! :thumbup:

I had the blood test yesterday when I think if i did ovulate i would be 7dpo perhaps. (who the eff knows though really) so fingers crossed I ovulated. I probably won't be able to get the results for a week anyway so I don't know how much reassurance that will bring .. but I'd still like to know for sure what's going on. Then if I didn't ovulate I can speak to the FS with some evidence. Best thing I can do really is keep my mind off it if poss I think!! I've been getting achy ovaries but I remember saying that on here before so I think it must just be a clomid side effect.. anyone else get that? ... it's not painful, just slightly tender. And it comes and goes/both sides.


----------



## jules87

lace I'm so glad you got your 21 day test! I probably would have done the same thing you did. Sometimes you just have to keep at it and get creative. FX you ovulated. :hugs:

Last month the Clomid made me crampy off and one from 6dpo till AF. This month I've been having that bloating/pressure feeling, but not necessarily achy ovaries. It probably is the Clomid, but maybe it means that you ovulated!?


----------



## alicea

Lace&pearls- I am on day 7 of provera have been feeling really down on them, reminds me of when I was on BC pill. Have had a normal bleed today so counting today as cd1 then gonna start clomid tomoro. Hope I don't get too many side effects with it xxx


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Alicea - I would suggest stopping the provera then. A "normal" cycle consists of an estrogen dominated follicular phase, then ovulation, then a progesterone dominated luteal phase. Provera is essentially progesterone so you shouldn't take it once the cycle has started. FX for you hun with your first round of clomid! Exciting!

Lace&pearls - yay for deciding your own fate! I do NOT believe drs know everything and we should definitely do whatever we have to, to get the answers and treatment we need. I hope you get awesome progesterone results :). My ovaries always ache after ovulation as well. I tell myself that it's because of a large, active corpus luteum lol. Could well be that! 
Yes I was sick from AF. :( Had the worst, most horrible bleed in a long time. Feeling a bit better today but really tired the past few days. Sheesh.

Not much else going on. I probably should start temping again. I know I said we'll ttc again this cycle but I don't feel like it. Will see what I feel like once I get the hsg results.

Hugs! Have a good weekend all x


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyone xxx I hope no one minds me posting this. 

I have been doing OPKs everyday just incase I hadn't O'd yet and earlier today I got a vvvv dark positive. But my urine was super concentrated so I thought it might be that. I did another in the eve and again it was very dark. (but again super concentrated wee) but I figured it could be 1 of 3 things, 1) My urine is far too strong and giving me false positives, 2) I'm Ovulating late 3) It could potentially be a sign of a BFP 

... I found an IC in my drawer, decided to give it a try and I think I may have got a very faint second line... I'm almost too afraid to say it incase it isn't and I feel stupid. 

https://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f267/emmanewborough/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-08/67C76FE9-3959-4747-A51E-6F6B9EFB4E75_zpsadzds3uj.jpg~original

OH said he could see it. He was like is it supposed to be that faint? and I said it's very early so I think so yes. I wasn't sure if I ovulated at all but if I did I would guess I was 9dpo? 

please forgive me if I am getting a little bit excited over nothing lol xxx (trying not to get my hopes up too much, but also be positive)


----------



## k4th

Lace&pearls - I'm on my phone, I can't click on your image to zoom... But I can see that second line!!! IC's are notorious for evaps - but with the opks as well I'd say that's looking pretty good! Go & get a frer & keep us updated. I have everything crossed for you!

Fern - sorry you had a tough AF to deal with :hugs: I hope your hsg goes well & gives you the answers you need. Will be thinking of you!

Jules - good luck for your tww. Not much longer left now? 

Nimbec - how are you doing?? 

Arohanui - I hope this month is going ok for you. Thinking of you! 

Alicia - good luck with the clomid. I found I had less side effects taking it at night time :thumbup:

I'm stalking as ever ladies & on bfp watch :) :flower:


----------



## Fern81

Lace&pearls - pleeeeeeeaaaassssseeee do a FRER! So excited for you! I can definitely see a line. :happydance:


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern81 said:


> Lace&pearls - pleeeeeeeaaaassssseeee do a FRER! So excited for you! I can definitely see a line. :happydance:

:hugs: thank you x 

I did another test this morning I posted the result here - (page 2 update)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2333999-do-you-think-poss-9dpo.html


----------



## alicea

Lace&pearls- congratulations!!! Ur superdrug BFP is super clear! Happy 9 months. X


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats lace&pearls! Happy 9 Months :)


----------



## nimbec

Congratulations lace & pearls!! :) 

Hope everyone is ok? No news here just a really slow dragging 2ww!! 

Fern whereabouts in your cycle are you now? Are you trying this cycle after the hsg? That must be sometime soon? 

Baby dust to everyone! X


----------



## jules87

Lace- Congratulation!!! That is so exciting!

Well, I'm still in the 2WW but i tested this morning. Only 4 days until AF, so I figured I'd try. BFN. I know it's still early, but I just don't feel like I might even possibly be pregnant.
DH and I are going to have to take a break again. We just can't do this, financially we just aren't there. Especially since they want to do Clomid, trigger, and IUI. Maybe next year. 

I hope everyone is well!

Nimbec- What all are you doing to keep busy?


----------



## Fern81

Congratulations Lace&pearls!! Woohooooo! Keep us updated :). 

Nimbec - I'm CD 6 today. HSG scheduled for Wednesday unless AF is still hanging around (which she still is atm grrrrr) then I have to move it to Friday. I don't know if I will try or not. I feel like I want to take a longer break, maybe 6 months bc just to clear up my skin and get rid of the constant cramps (which I still think is endo growing back!). I am kind of getting over the whole ttc thing. I mean after 12 years some time or another I just have to face that it will never happen. But we will see. I still have 2 packs of clomid in my cupboard and am thinking of taking them next year feb/march because if I do get pregs then I will have the baby in a time when I am not busy with work and can afford the time off. Or I might take them next cycle just to get done with ttc forever! Lol I feel like I can't be bothered anymore, nothing works in any case.
How are you doing hun?? xxxxx

Aaaawwww Jules! Will you maybe be able to keep trying just with clomid, without all the other expenses? Seeing as your DH's SA was fine and you have no problems except endo? Hun I personally think sometimes drs overprescribe treatments just because they want to make extra MONEY off of us... that's just my opinion though... Hoping you still get good news! xxx

Mommasboys - oh my gosh you are due soon!! Yay!

AFM - well my msg to Nimbec says it all... I kinda feel done. Will see what the hsg results are but I sorely want to just STOP. TRYING. FOREVER. and work some more on acceptance.


----------



## swimmyj1

got my BFP!!! finally omg can't believe it! glad my DH's count came up using fertilaid. seeing my doctor on wednesday hope she will give me a blood test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats swimmy! 

Fern yes I am 34 weeks tomorrow and my dr is planning on inducing me at 38 weeks. Due to my health issues and medication I have to take they do no want me going into labor on my own it is just to risky. So fx we only have 4 more weeks until we meet our little man. :)

I am so hoping you get some good news after 12 years of ttc you definitely deserve a lo of your own. Still praying for you and dh that your dreams come true!


----------



## k4th

Congrats swimmy!!! & again to you lace&pearls. Two bfp's in one month!! Hope it's the start of a trend!!

Good luck with the induction mommasboys - will be watching for updates :)

Fern - you def deserve some answers. Hope AF is gone so you can get your hsg done tomorrow & find out what's going on in there!!

Nimbec - hope your tww isn't dragging too much. Again - stalking for updates :)


----------



## lace&pearls

Congratulations swimmy!!!!! :hugs: xxx 

thank you everyone for your wishes :) xxxx 

fern I agree with k4th you really deserve some answers, I hope the HSG goes well xxx


----------



## alicea

Congrats swimmyj1!! 

So im on cd6 so just taking my last dose of clomid for this cycle.when should i start using opks? Ive got my follicle tracking scan on cd12. X :)


----------



## jules87

Congrats Swimmy!

Two BFP's in August, hopefully this means something for the rest of us!

Momma- 4 weeks! That will fly by. Are you ready to meet your bundle of joy? I'm so excited for you! Are they planning to induce you, or c-section? Good luck to you!

alicia- I don't have experience with OPKs but the CBFM always has me start testing on CD10. 

AFM- CD 26. AF should be here in a couple of days. The last couple mornings I've really put myself into my workouts to help with the aggression I've been feeling. LOL. I'm much calmer throughout the day if I wear myself out right away. :winkwink: No other exciting news here. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## swimmyj1

Ultra sound in 2 weeks. Had my beta drawn today. I'm just so nervous. My wondfos haven't gotten any darker, but the first responses have. I thought this stress would be gone after I got the bfp lol. (Sorry I know I'm being a whiner)


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - how are you, hun? Did you have the HSG? Thinking of you.

Congrats on the BFP's - wishing you very healthy and happy pregnancy's.

I think I also missed Kath's birth - wishing you well!

DH and I have been BD'ing at least every two days since I stopped spotting after my ERPC. We have no idea when I'll O, or even if I will O, and I'm still waiting for an appointment with my FS to discuss going back on Clomid (which I desperately want to ASAP). But I just remembered I still have the Letrozole that was prescribed for me just before I got my BFP, so I've made a decision that if I don't have an appointment before I get my next AF I'm just going to take it. I have 6 cycles of Letrozole, and an appointment with the assisted conception unit to talk about IVF booked for the beginning of September, but I don't know if we'll be offered IVF now that we've conceived on Clomid. I can't use OPK's because the hormones from the MMC will throw off the results. I feel like we're in a bit of limbo at the moment, which is hugely frustrating, but I guess we're just going to keep on trying.


----------



## k4th

Arohanui - thanks for the well wishes. Luke arrived safe & sound on July 29th. I've been thinking of you & hope you are doing ok. I would do exactly what you've described & go ahead with the femara if you haven't heard anything by next AF. Have you tried any cheap opks? You might be as to test out the hormones before a peak? Although maybe that's just my inner poas addict speaking. Good luck, I hope you don't have long to wait before your sticky bfp :hugs:

Fern - thinking of you. Hope the hsg went as well as can be expected. 

Nimbec - there can't be much of a tww left for you now can there??


----------



## mommasboys2

Swimmy trust me when I say that you are not the only one who never stops worrying. We lost 3 babies after 2 healthy pregnancies. I am now 34 weeks pregnant with our 3rd miracle son and I still worry every day. If he goes to long without moving I start talking to him asking him to just please move for me. It is so unfair to think before my miscarriages I never gave these things a second thought but now I worry all the time. It kinda has taken the joy out of my pregnancy compared to my first two healthy full term pregnancies but I try to not worry as much as possible... easier said than done most of the time! I have my fx that everything is good and your lo is getting very comfy in his/her new home. Keep us updated! :)


----------



## mommasboys2

jules87 said:


> Congrats Swimmy!
> 
> Two BFP's in August, hopefully this means something for the rest of us!
> 
> Momma- 4 weeks! That will fly by. Are you ready to meet your bundle of joy? I'm so excited for you! Are they planning to induce you, or c-section? Good luck to you!
> 
> alicia- I don't have experience with OPKs but the CBFM always has me start testing on CD10.
> 
> AFM- CD 26. AF should be here in a couple of days. The last couple mornings I've really put myself into my workouts to help with the aggression I've been feeling. LOL. I'm much calmer throughout the day if I wear myself out right away. :winkwink: No other exciting news here. Hope everyone is well!

They are planning on inducing me at 38 weeks which is why I only have 4 weeks left instead of 6. They have to monitor little man since I have to be off of my blood thinner for 12 hours prior to delivery. As for now we are planning on an all natural delivery so fx that works. With my other two I had an epidural, but with the blood thinner injects the risks are just to high for me so I will gladly deal with the pain. I am beyond ready to meet our little one it has been 5 1/2 yrs since our first loss and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. Only 4 more weeks of worrying then he will finally be here. :)


----------



## swimmyj1

Thanks momma - my hcg was 55 and progesterone only 10 im already on 200mg of progesterone and my doctor won't increase it or do shots. But I'm even more upset at the nurse that called and told me they don't recheck it EVER?!? Because it only seems to make moms more upset, sense there are many factors that can throw it off. Ugh guess I'm waiting for my ultrasound on the 3rd then. It's silly that im also upset that I dont have any morning sickness or breast tenderness.... Fingers crossed this bean stays and grows


----------



## nimbec

Hi all very quick post 

Swimmy I take 2x 200mg cyclogest a day in LP could you lie and say you have lost some to get some more or tell them it's not acceptable given your history to refuse giving you anymkre? Doctors can be such twats!!!!!! Congrats and fx all goes well :) 

As for me I'm having the weirdest symptoms...very big boobs, period type pain but only 10dpo and then tonight I gagged and puked in sink when cleaning teeth which hasn't happened since I was preggy! These of course could all be progesterone induced symptoms but I haven't had them the last few months. Bring on crazy me lol!!! Will test tomorrow morning but only have crap tests! Heading for big disappointment again grrrr chances are very slim so goodness only knows how I manage to 'wonder' every month!! Lol 

Good luck Mommasboys not long now !

Hope everyone else is ok??


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Nimbec - come ooooooonnnnnn bfp!!! Geez hun it would be awesome if it happened finally. And then of course for Arohanui. And Jules. And all of our other new thread friends as well! One thing that gives me a bit of hope (if not for me then at least for everyone else) is that on most threads that I stalk, the women do end up pregnant one way or another even if it takes a while. 
I hope those symptoms mean something!! Keeping everything crossed. x

Swimmy - aaawwww I really hope everything is fine and that you will have a happy and healthy pregnancy :). I agree with Nimbec sometimes doctors suck!!! If you are paying for it why oh why can't you have your progesterone levels checked? Doesn't make sense.

Mommasboys - I'm so excited for you! Do you have the nursery & everything ready? Hope you can get the natural birth you want hun!

Arohanui - definitely go for the letrozole lol I also wouldn't wait for the dr if it was me ;). I do hope that you manage to ovulate and that your cycles start to go back to normal.

Jules - how are you? Hope you are OK hun. Thinking of you.

AFM - Have been feeling so down in the dumps for the past few weeks. DH and I've been at each other's throats to such an extent that I went to my parents for a while. Don't know if it's the stress of the move or WHAT. Things are a little better now though.
So I had the hsg this morning and it wasn't that bad. The dr and nurse were both AWESOME and it was over fast. Everything looks fine so my previous dr made ANOTHER diagnostic mistake by claiming that my left tube was completely occluded.
Went to see the FS after. He says, so OK; hormones, lining, follies and hsg all look fine so we still don't know why I can't fall pregnant. He again suggested IUI but says that it doesn't really address any issues in my case because we have no male factor problems, also no cervix or CM issues so it won't really increase our chances. He says the one thing he would suggest is IVF because everything starts to point toward me having problem eggs or maybe even NO eggs. The IVF procedure will help determine and diagnose problems in that area.

My husband said that he wants to do 1 IUI and 1 IVF so that we don't look back one day and regret not trying everything.

So the plan:
Next cycle a CD 13 u/s and timed intercourse (dr said he won't charge me for the appointment)
IUI sometime this year (I'm still not convinced)
IVF next year or the year after (we will have to save up!).

In the mean time I still have some clomid in my cupboard.... and we will be dtd around O time this cycle again so I guess it counts as trying. So over this. 

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## alicea

Sorry if tmi ladies but i have woken up today with a very swollen labia, is this a side effect of the clomid?xx


----------



## jules87

momma that is very exciting that you have just 4 weeks (a little less now!). FX that induction goes the way you want!

Swimmy- I would enjoy the lack of symptoms... I'm sure they are on their way! :winkwink: I hope your Dr pulls their head out of their arse. Try not to stress too much though. Many *hugs* your way!

Nimbec- FX that those are symptoms of good things to come!

Fern I'm sorry you and your hubby weren't getting along. Surely its the stress of all the housework and moving. You two should go on a date night! Get all dressed up and just go do something that will make you two happy.
I just want to give you lots of :hugs: after the appointment with the FS. I know they think it's great news when all looks great, but at the same time you are sitting there wondering why you are there then. I'm glad you guys have set up a plan for the future. I think it's wonderful that your hubby is so active with decisions in ttc. After we hit the 2 year mark mine pretty much gave up. I'm the only reason we are still seeing a specialist and actively trying. I mean he's up for anything, but he doesn't really help make decisions.
Can I ask, how do you know there aren't any cervical issues? Is that something they actually check for? I haven't actually talked to my doctor about that... so I'm curious if I need to.

AFM- AF is due today or tomorrow. I'm getting the typical low back pain and cramps. 
DH and I talked about ttc next month and beyond; we've decided that we can't afford all the things the doctor is "prescribing" and we are going to have to wait. We need to pay down debt at the moment. So maybe at the beginning of 2016. Then our Health Savings account will be replenished as well. I'm annoyed that we have to put it on hold, again! But, I'm also a little relieved. I'm just going to concentrate on getting healthier for now.
DH and I are celebrating 7 years tomorrow! :happydance:

Have a wonderful weekend all!


----------



## jules87

alicea said:


> Sorry if tmi ladies but i have woken up today with a very swollen labia, is this a side effect of the clomid?xx

Alicia- I've been through 2 rounds of Clomid and didn't have that side effect... Where are you at in your cycle?


----------



## alicea

I am on cd8 this is my 1st cycle on clomid. I went to the loo earlier and it had gone bk to normal lol. Xx


----------



## nimbec

Hi ladies very quick message will reply properly later once I have my head in a better place! No suprises here BFN gutted can't believe how cruel my body has been this month. I think this is the end of the road for me trying I just have to be able to move on with my life. Will message and reply to everyone later on. Hugs to you all.


----------



## swimmyj1

hcg did not double only up to 83 :( my doctor wants to do one more set of hcg's in 2 more days and she increased my progesterone but pretty much told me it was a lost cause and to expect a MC ...... this sucks!


----------



## babyjourney89

Hi guys! I'am new here, Trying to conceive baby 1. This month i didn't track when i'am gona ovulate however i did have the ovulation pain. Anyway, i did use hpt and there is second line which is really faint but can be seen easily. I'am kinda scared that it will go away, though i did use internet cheapies, tested like 4 of them and 1 FRER stick. There's really faint control line but appears like within 1 to 2 minutes.


----------



## k4th

Alicia - glad it's back to normal!!!

Nimbec - :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x

Fern - I'm pleased that your tests have you the all clear. But gutted you don't have any answers. Does that make sense?? I understand why you don't want the iui, but you never know... And the plan for ivf is a good one. Sorry you & your hubby have been having troubles, but it does sound like he's come up with a reasonable plan for you. I hope you can start to enjoy your lovely new home together <3

Swimmy - so sorry hun :hugs: drs aren't always right - I'm still hoping for your bean to be a sticky one

Baby journey - :hi: we're you on clomid this month? How long have you been ttc? Hope your lines get darker :)


----------



## babyjourney89

Hey K4th, This is my first cycle with Clomid, my Obgyn asked me to have 2 rounds of clomid, Even though i ovulate normally.

https://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Shers89/media/Mobile Uploads/DSC_1551_zpsfrdcqqts.jpg.html?o=0


----------



## babyjourney89

Hey K4th, This is my first cycle with Clomid, my Obgyn asked me to have 2 rounds of clomid, Even though i ovulate normally.
I have been trying to conceive since september 2014. Can you check out the result of hpt, I have shared the link. :shrug::shrug:

https://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Shers89/media/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_1551_zpsfrdcqqts.jpg.html?o=0[/url]


----------



## k4th

babyjourney89 said:


> Hey K4th, This is my first cycle with Clomid, my Obgyn asked me to have 2 rounds of clomid, Even though i ovulate normally.
> I have been trying to conceive since september 2014. Can you check out the result of hpt, I have shared the link. :shrug::shrug:
> 
> https://s1378.photobucket.com/user/Shers89/media/Mobile%20Uploads/DSC_1551_zpsfrdcqqts.jpg.html?o=0[/url]

Looks like a bfp to me hun. Congratulations! :)


----------



## kittykitchn

It may be different in the U.S, but here the max they prescribe you is 6 months. Apparently it can be quite detrimental to take any more. Does anyone know why exactly? And is there really any harm in taking a couple of extra months? My dosage was halved so I have 4 months spare.
I've just finished my 6th round, and was thinking of taking two more months. 

Hopefully someone can shed some light. Thank you xx


----------



## k4th

kittykitchn said:


> It may be different in the U.S, but here the max they prescribe you is 6 months. Apparently it can be quite detrimental to take any more. Does anyone know why exactly? And is there really any harm in taking a couple of extra months? My dosage was halved so I have 4 months spare.
> I've just finished my 6th round, and was thinking of taking two more months.
> 
> Hopefully someone can shed some light. Thank you xx

I'm in the uk & I heard 12 cycles of clomid/femera max. I had 6 of clomid & was then given 3 of femera that I didn't have to take. Personally, I'd just take them in your shoes - your decision :)


----------



## lace&pearls

hi everyone xxx

hope you're all ok 

Fern - Like kath said, on the one hand it's fantastic that the dr gave you the all clear but on the other really frustrating for you not to have answers and to have been messed around in the past :-s.. I agree you guys have a lot going on ltttc is stressful enough without adding on moving etc. :hugs: hope you're ok xxx a date night would be brilliant I think too :) 

swimmy hope you're ok, i thought hcg could take up to 72 hours to double? but I'm no expert at all xxx thinking of you xxx

jules - happy anniversary! x 

arohanui sorry to hear you're in limbo :( it must be incredibly frustrating xxx

sorry to hear bfn nimbec :( xxx hope you're feeling alright xxx

congratulations babyjourney! x


----------



## Fern81

Swimmy - so many hugs to you hun. It really does suck and I'm so frustrated for you and all our other thread friends who have had good news turn into bad. Sorry hun and I'm keeping everything crossed that you get a sticky bfp either way, before the end of this year!

Nimbec - I really had high hopes for you this month with all those symptoms! Still hoping you surprise us with some good news.... I totally understand needing a break/moving on. PM me if you ever need to talk. Lots of hugs and love xx

Jules - Will you be ntnp or actively preventing while taking a break? Regarding the cervix questions: Well what I've had tested/examined include *no HPV present (papsmear) *cervix is not tilted or abnormally positioned (exam) *cervix is not occluded as with lap& dye as well as hsg the catheter could immediately be inserted with ease. Also; cervical function includes production of adequate fertile CM. I'm fine in that regard. If any of these anatomical or functional features etc prove to be abnormal then IUI is a good bet because then the sperm get to bypass the cervix. Seeing as tests so far show all is well in that area, and my husband's SA was above average, the dr ended up deciding that IUI will not increasing our chances THAT much and that it's up to us if we want to try it or not. 

Yeah it is frustrating not to conclusively know what is wrong and to find out literally everything my previous dr did was wrong. One thing I do know for a fact is that I have endo (even Dr Dumb didn't get that wrong); I've been operated for it twice. When I was 20 I had HUGE endometriomas (chocolate cysts) removed from both ovaries. The one on the left was as big as a grapefruit. And I had stage 3 endo lasered in December last year (saw the pics so definitely endo present there!). (AGAIN, the dr should apparently have cut it instead of lasered it? That's what the new dr, who happens to be an endo specialist, told me.....). Apparently endo can wreak havoc with egg cell development especially if it grows on and into the ovaries. That's why my dr is concerned with my egg cell quality etc., which the IVF procedure will shed light on.

I am struggling with wrapping my head around the very real possibility that I won't be able to conceive a child by making love. Not that ttc with timed intercourse was very romantic but still. Well like I said I'm doing this for my husband. We've decided to start an IVF fund etc. Overwhelming.


----------



## mommasboys2

Swimmy not trying to get your hopes up but at 6 weeks my hcg was 9000 with nothing but a yolk sac, you should see a heartbeat if hcg is 2000 or greater. Went back 2 days later and my hcg was only 12000 so it was not doubling. They did another ultrasound 4 days after initial hcg draw at 6 weeks 4 days and there were 2 heartbeats and two babies although by a little over 7 weeks one baby had passed my hcg did not double like they say and we definitely should've seen something on the first ultrasound based on all the books. Fx that your lo is just getting settled in and you will get good news sometimes our babies do not grow exactly like the books say. I am now almost 35 weeks with our healthy sweet boy so it is very possible everything could be ok! Praying for you hun!


----------



## swimmyj1

Thank you im getting my labs rechecked in the morning but with an hcg as low as mine is im not very hopeful. I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## jules87

Nimbec, lots and lots of :hugs: your way! Those BFNs hurt so bad. 

Swimmy, I'm sorry to hear that your hcg isn't where the doctor wants it. Hopefully this one sticks anyway! 

Kitty- I've read that Clomid increases your risk of cancer. I'm not sure if that is the reason doctors say only 6 months, or if there's another reason behind it. I've heard that over time the risks of clomid outweigh the benefit.

Fern- thank you for the thorough response. It sounds like everything on me is OK, since I've had all those things examined. So all we have is endo here as well, though mine isn't as bad as yours. It's interesting that you say endo on the ovaries can mess with egg development. I had some on one of my ovaries when they went in and lasered it.
I'm glad to hear you are starting a fund for IVF. I'll be hoping and praying for you! Hopefully that will give you a little bundle of joy! :hugs:

AFM- AF in full swing. Blah. I've been thinking a lot about ttc lately and I think that I'm ready to let go. We wont be actively preventing but for now I'm done actively trying. I don't know how I'll feel in January, but I just don't feel like I can continue down this road anymore. I'm tired of the build up of anticipation, only to be struck down.. Then do it all over again. Anyway, I don't mean to be a downer... It's just where I'm at right now.
Our anniversary was great! DH surprised me with flowers and a wood pallet scarecrow (I still need to pain the face on it). He never gets me flowers, so the whole ordeal was unexpected and I've been smiling ever since. :cloud9:

Hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## swimmyj1

jules - my DH and I took a break for a few months. It was nice just going back to being a couple and enjoying time together. Because TTC was really taking the romance out of our relationship. It was so nice that he brought you flowers :) you are not being a downer. This is what we are here for to vent to. 

AFM - Hcg up to 149. still not hopeful but at least it doubled this time. I really suck at this waiting game. I just want to know if this is viable or if I should just let this one go.


----------



## Fern81

GL Swimmy! Hold on! xxx

I guess I'm supposed to O sometime but I have not been tracking temps AND I have had no EWCM where I normally have a lot for a couple of days pre-O. CD 15. I might start temping from tomorrow again, however since my temps have started being really low post-O with an extremely slow rise, it doesn't really tell me when/if I have ovulated. DH and I will just dtd every day now for 4 days, after abstaining for 3 days (as per dr's advice 2 cycles ago). Maybe I won't O or just have weird CM this cycle because of the hsg? 

Ladies I really don't want to try anymore, I wish I could just move on with my life but now DH doesn't want to stop trying. I'm over this, I've made my peace. I still want to travel, properly fix up the house, buy a new car to replace my ancient wagon, and continue my studies (as I decided months ago) but if we have to save up for IVF none of that will happen soon, if ever!!! This morning I thought that I just won't mention IVF again and maybe he will forget about it lol. My sister is quite shocked by my attitude BUT I have been working at acceptance for MONTHS and every month letting go has become easier and easier (why would she understand? She is super fertile). If not for my husband's wishes I would have happily moved on.

Is it so wrong of me? I believe that if you decide to keep trying forever and never give up, great. But that's not me. I want to enjoy my life and let go of this depressing ttc failure.


----------



## swimmyj1

no there is nothing wrong with making peace with it. Honestly I'm a little envious of your will to slowly let go and realize there are other things in your life you want to do that will make you happy. I say stop trying for a while, concentrate on yourself and your relationship with you husband. Laugh, travel, drink wine lol. Leaving things up to fate can sometimes feel like a giant weight has been lifted off of you.

That's how I have been feeling, I've been so focused on my hcg levels and panicked i'm going to mc like my doctor said I will that i've been making myself sick and have made insane plans in my head (that i'm honestly ashamed to admit). I had to take a step back and realize it is out of my hands what will happen will and i need to concentrate on just being happy and living one day at a time.

(last long story sorry) my aunt and uncle have a beautiful 3 year old daughter. They tried for years before conceiving her but my aunt is still angry and hateful with the world for not giving her a big family. It's ruining her marriage and i can see in the future it ruining her relationship with her daughter, because she just has put so much expectation on her. Its sad and frightening how much ttc can ruin your life if you let it. 

Sorry i think i was venting more than anything :( sending you lots of hugs hun. I hope you stay in touch


----------



## MommyTTC2

Hey i got off my last pill of provera 6 days ago. it was my first time using it. were TTC but my AF aint come yet. im cramping pretty bad but mostly on the right side, and my cervix is down a little farther than normal but still not even a touch of blood. im beginning to get worried because it took 3 years for my first child and its taking 4 so far for another but if my af dosent come, its hopeless anyone else have this problem needing just a little bit of hope, also i have a cold so i wondering if im not just cramping from that... please help :(


----------



## Fern81

Swimmy I'm still HOH for you hun. Thanks for the kind words. 

Well since DH still wants to ttc so much I have to keep trying for him atm... will see where this leads and if we stop trying in a while or if we still keep going for IVF or WHAT. Don't know if I will O this cycle, it's been weird after the hsg. However we are dtd daily for 4 days so that counts as trying lol.

Mommyttc - It can take up to 10 days for AF to start after provera, as far as I know? Hoping you don't have to wait much longer.

Hugs to everyone xx


----------



## MommyTTC2

OKAY GUYS! HELP PLEASE! i have been off my provera for 7 days now... i have checked my cervix several times today because i have seen on here that the mucus change cant be a sign along with some women get blood when they check... so i checked tonight and i got a little spotting... should i get my hopes up that its my AF coming FINIALLY! or do you think its just where i have been checking my cervix :(


----------



## swimmyj1

Mommy- are you really pushing on ur cervix or just feeling for it? For me usually if I'm having some spotting I know she is on the way.


----------



## MommyTTC2

i was just checking it but this morning there is nothing again... so worried this medecine wont work because i dont know what else to do


----------



## Fern81

Mommyttc2 - So sorry to hear that you are still waiting! Maybe your dr can prescribe a month's birth control to help bring on AF? Shame hun, dunno!! xxx

Any other news ladies? Lace&pearls how is the pregnancy?

AFM- cd19 and no O in sight. The hsg probably threw off my cycle. Although; my cycles have been getting weirder and weirder and more unpredictable the longer I go without clomid!

Hugs to you all and I hope everyone has a good week ahead. x


----------



## Fern81

Has anyone ever had very sensitive/sore/red nipples for a few days WITHOUT ovulating? My temps are still very low and I'm still having EWCM so I haven't O'd yet. However, my nipples are sooooo sore! Like they normally feel the day of/directly after O. ??


----------



## MommyTTC2

well ladies i FINIALLY got AF tonight i start my clomid... so nervous for the side effects and even more nervous that it wont work prayers please!


----------



## swimmyj1

Hcg didn't double even in 5 days so it's going to be a mc. I'm hoping my dr doesn't make me wait to long before giving me clomid again


----------



## mommasboys2

So sorry swimmy sending lots of hugs your way!


----------



## Fern81

Uh nooooo Swimmy hun sending you so many hugs :(. Wish I could reach over the ocean and spend a day eating cake & pizza and drinking wine with you and all our other thread friends who got bad news recently. 
I really hope & pray you can heal really soon hun. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fern81

Think I'm ovulating today. DH and I only DTD day before yesterday, we are both working really hard. Stayed up working last night till 12 and we just fell into bed! I'm thinking more and more of taking one of my last 2 packs of clomid next cycle. It's available, I paid a lot for it, it helped timely ovulation with very little LP spotting... maybe it will help "reset" my weird cycles.

It's Spring Day today in RSA. All the beautiful new flowers and the promise of rain in the air reminds me that life goes on. A season for everything. And every season has its own beauty.

xx


----------



## lace&pearls

I'm so sorry to hear that swimmy, big hugs :( xxx thinking of you xxx 

fern you made a very good point, you have paid for the clomid after all so why not? And you still have another packet for a later opportunity x


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Everyone,

Swimmy - I'm so sorry to read your news. Sending hugs to you, hun.

Fern - Have you discussed taking the clomid you already have with your new doctor? How many clomid cycles have you done already, and how long of a break have you had from clomid? The reason I ask is because clomid isn't licensed in the UK for use for more than 6 months (it cannot be prescribed for longer) and I asked my new FS about this yesterday at my IVF appointment because I wanted to go back on clomid following my MC. She advised that it isn't licensed for use for more than 6 months because there is a possibility of it doing more harm in TTC than good in the long term (I supposed it does thin your lining and dry up fertile CM, so I guess that makes sense?). She said I needed a break of at least 6 months before it would be prescribed to me again. I'm not saying don't take it - maybe just talk to your new doctor about any adverse effects first, it may be more effective for you to take it after a longer break?

So I had my initial appointment about IVF yesterday and I came out feeling really positive. It is an 18 month-2 years wait list for treatment (gutted), but I was advised by my new FS to take the Letrozole from my first cycle post MC (just waiting for AF to show so I can start). She's halved the dose prescribed to me as I had success with only 50mg of clomid so she thinks I'll have good results on a smaller dose of Letrozole too. They'll do the usual day 21 bloods etc. to check it's doing what it should and will up the dosage if needed. She's also put me on the wait list for IUI (which had lost funding by NHS Scotland but is back to being funded again, yey!:happydance:) She'll let me take 6 months of Letrozole while I'm on the wait list for IUI which is currently around 9 months. She did an internal scan (which she said was to check how accessible my eggs are because they won't put you forward for IVF if the eggs aren't easy to collect?). She also checked my lining which is thinning, so I should have AF soon, and has diagnosed me with PCOS. She went through the IUI and IVF procedures in some detail and made both me and DH very comfortable with going forward.

So the plan is, AF to hurry up so I can get started on the Letrozole for 6 cycles! If that doesn't work, IUI starting in 9 months time for 3 cycles. And if that doesn't work, a loooooong 9-12month wait for IVF for 2 cycles. She seemed very hopeful that I won't get there as I had success on Clomid. 

I feel like I now have a positive plan to move forward with and focus on. I also know how lucky I am to have treatment available on the NHS and that I am eligible for funding for my treatment. I wish none of you had to have the extra financial worry of paying for treatment on top of everything else LTTTC brings. It got me wondering if there are any charities that could help with funding? It's not something I've looked into... it just feels like there should be.


----------



## Hb.x

Hi ladies!

Sorry to jump in on your thread but I thought this might be the best place to ask a clomid question!!

I'm on my first round, and currently CD12. I took it from CD4 - CD8. I got an almost positive OPK (test almost as dark as control but not quite) on CD9 and CD10, it faded yesterday and was lighter (CD11) and today nothing! Zilch! Not even a faint line!

Is this normal? Could I have o'd without a peak and on CD10? I wasn't expecting for a few days but I'm a bit concerned about the drop in LH. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## swimmyj1

Mum - cd 9 is pretty early to ovulate I would keep testing. Sometimes I had gotten dark lines around then that faded. My doctors recommendation with clomid was to bd every other day for the whole month that way no matter what you are covered lol.

AFM- very strange my hcg levels stopped going up this last time did drop yet. So they had me do an ultrasound and I was measuring right on time .... now i have to wait till the 22nd for my next ultrasound (yuck!) but i'm not doing beta's anymore. What is going to happen is going to happen. Just hoping its a slow grower or something.


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Hb.x looking at your signature you sure know how hard ltttc is!! xxx Anyway I've heard of pcos ladies getting a LH surge, not ovulating and then surging & ovulating again later in the cycle. Having said that I've also heard of clomid causing earlier ovulation. If you got an "almost" positive (the "almost" can depend on time of day, concentration of urine sample etc) on CD 9/10 then ovulation could follow 12-36 hours later.... which could mean that ovulation could have happened around cd13. O only rarely happens ON the day of the LH surge (start of + OPK); usually a day or three later. Do you temp & check other signs (eg CM) to confirm ovulation?
FX hun!! I agree with Swimmy, EOD should cover all your bases regardless :).

Swimmy - that is so weird! I wish you could just get an answer either way - of course hoping that you are the lady beating the odds and that you may still have a viable & healthy pregnancy. xxxxx

Arohanui - I'm so glad that you have a plan and a good dr AND funding! You surely deserve all the best and I hope you fall pregnant again very soon & not even need IVF. Lots of hugs and good wishes!! Yep you are very fortunate to get funding; even if the waiting list is long it's better than nothing. In RSA you get NOTHING of value for free unfortunately :( our health system sucks.

Lace & pearls - how is your pregnancy progressing? If I'm not mistaken it was your hsg cycle right? And you were worried about timing? If it's not too personal, did you manage to dtd EOD or how many days before suspected O did you manage to fit it in? Only asking because this was also an hsg cycle for me; we only DTD 2 days before O and then the night of O day (sure it happened in the morning though if I go on O pains) and the day after :( so I also think we missed the most important day.

:hugs:


----------



## Fern81

AFM - 
Re the clomid - thanks for the advice ladies. Aro, I've taken clomid for 5 cycles then took a break and took it for 1 more cycle. The last try was 6 cycles ago. In RSA the drs may prescribe it for up to 12 months. However I know because of the increased estrogen levels that it may cause, the risk of certain female cancers is increased. We do have breast cancer & ovarian cancer @ my mom's side of the family so I know I have to be careful. Maybe I will take it just for 1 month and ask the dr when I can take the last pack. I did tell him about it and he said I might possibly take it in future... he didn't say "throw it away". Will see. Clomid makes me pile on weight so with summer coming on I'm a bit undecided!

One last thing... feel like such an idiot... I'm 5 dpo today. This weekend (3 dpo and 4 dpo) DH and I had 2 "adult" date nights in a row each with lots of alcohol :blush:, well we have had some relationship problems recently and have decided to just relax and have a good time together this weekend without fighting. I thought well on the OFF chance that I am pregnant, alcohol will not influence anything since implantation wouldn't have happened yet. While we've had an amazing time, lots of laughs etc this weekend, THIS MORNING I find out alcohol can prevent implantation (especially considering the amount I consumed!). :dohh::dohh::dohh: Not just from anecdotal evidence but from actual studies done. <insert curse word here>. 
Yeah. Not a lot I can say about that except now I'm probably going to blame myself if I end up with a bfn AGAIN.


----------



## mommasboys2

Swimmy I am keeping my FX crossed for you! Like I had said previously my hcg wasn't rising like it should and my ultrasounds based on my hcg wasn't where they should be but my miracle will be here in a little over 2 weeks. I'm praying so hard that your miracle baby is going to be just fine!

Fern I would hope the drinking wouldn't effect it that much. It is alwats good to let loose and have fun fighting all the time isn't healthy for anyone. It most definitely isn't your fault though if you don't conceive this month please don't think like that. Fx for you!


----------



## Hb.x

Thank you ladies, you've put my mad brain at ease. This is my first cycle on clomid so I'm very confused about cm, it's so different to normal it's been ewcm for the last week and loads of it (sorry, TMI!). Plus I haven't been temping because I have had a virus so I've had a a higher temp anyway. Weirdly I am now getting quite a strong line again on OPKs it's so odd!! Thank you though, that has made me feel better knowing that can happen. I must be mad going through all of this again!

Fern please don't think that it will be your fault. Sometimes a bit or relaxing from it all is exactly what you'll need to fall pg, and alcohol shouldn't affect it too much. I do the blame thug to myself every month too but it really doesn't help :hugs:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hi everyone. 
Just wanted to pop in. Reading all the updates too. I'm not on clomid right now, actually was on birth control last cycle cuz they were getting so wacky and needed a reset of sorts. I think it kinda worked. Started spotting 3 days ago but nothing much so not sure if AF is starting or what but I've had some very odd symptoms this cycle, not sure what to make of it. Guess we'll find out eventually. Good luck ladies! Welcome to the new ladies too!


----------



## Fern81

Thank you ladies... feeling achey and blah today and just want this cycle to be over already. Really tired, sore boobs, crampy uterus... nothing new. I feel like I have NO chance and am hating ttc as usual. :nope:

DH and I'm looking to adopt a kitten! Hopefully around the time AF is due to arrive, so if all goes well I will definitely be distracted. 

MrsMcCurdy - So glad bc helped normalize your cycle a little bit. Which cd are you on now? Did you O this cycle? Well it could still be exciting news ahead, we can only hope! Lol as everyone knows I'm also not on clomid atm... (might take some again next month) however I feel so at home on this thread. (Most) everyone here is ltttc and have at least tried clomid if not other types of medication/operations/procedures too. Feel like ladies here understand my situation better than on most other "ttc without issues" threads.

Hb.x well hopefully all the EWCM means that you are responding well to the meds! FX :)

Sending you all hugs!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern- I completely agree, this thread is the only that has put with my "something is wrong but don't know the cause" and all that craziness. I have no idea if I've O'd this cycle, I gave up temping awhile ago, stressed me out too much. And I haven't been using opks bc I was going thru a lot and didn't seem worth while when I never ever got positives. Kinda wish I had this cycle though... I'm CD 37 now and having odd symptoms. Hubby said wait a couple WEEKS to test but i don't know if I can go that long! I may need to break down and go buy tests before then lol


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern - I'm ok thanks :thumbup: it wasn't my hsg this cycle no sorry, but it wasn't long ago it was in May. I had the same concerns about dtd on the right days, I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated (I actually didn't think I had lol) as I didn't get a 100% positive opk but I believe we probably conceived either 2 days before or on the day of o. I looked into it as I was worried about it and apparently it is possible to conceive on the day of ovulation, if I remember rightly you have a certain number of hours after I I want to say 12, so even if you did ovulate in the morning there would still be a chance I believe. That was probably one of the only things we did differently that cycle was dtd every other day (if that even) whereas in previous months I had more of a Smep kind of attitude. Also I agree a bit of booze shouldn't do much harm, I think it's good to relax a bit sometimes xxxx hope you're ok xxxx 

Swimmy I'm crossing everything for you for more good news!!! How are you feeling? 

Aro - I'm so glad you have been able to make a plan, it's nice to have a positive direction to take steps towards, thinking of you x 

Hb I agree keep testing :) but also I wouldn't put too much faith in OPKs as I find them to be very subjective! I was so worried the month of my bfp as I didn't get a true positive. (Equally it doesn't hurt to do them though)


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Lace&pearls I can't believe how time flies :) in my mind you had the hsg "just the other day" lol!!! So glad to hear you are doing OK and keep us updated, always nice to cheer on a fellow ltttc'er. Hugs hun!

MrsMcCurdy - such willpower to be having a long cycle, right after bc has reset your cycles, having symptoms and NOT test! :) If my cycle lasts that long I won't be able to resist. Pleeeeease keep us updated! If I don't get my usual pre-AF spotting I will be testing on Sunday... if you would like a testing buddy round about then ;) :coffee:

Swimmy - any news? Thinking of you!

AFM - weirdest thing happened last night. So I don't really believe in signs. Last night I was playing a candy crush level which I'd been stuck on for a year. I said to God: "Well if I'm pregnant give me a sign; let me win this level which I'm as unsuccessful at as at falling pregnant" (I was not being serious. God knows that.) I immediately won the freaking level. After a year of trying. Wahaha! (Why didn't I ask to win the lottery as a "sign"??) Anyway, I thought that was something that only those struggling to conceive will ever find funny/ironic....! :haha:

I have an "implantation dip" today, am very dizzy/nauseous & crampy and TIRED! Some more classic preg symptoms to add to my list of "Despite all this I'm still getting bfn"-symptoms. Along with last cycle's "implantation" spotting, false positives a few cycles ago, etc etc etc! :wacko:

Emotionally, I feel OK again today. TTC makes the month drag by and I keep wishing every day over. Don't like living like that! I wish I could get a happy balance between actively ttc with all my heart, and also actively pursuing & finding happiness in everything else. Sometimes it feels like the two are mutually exclusive :shrug:.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern, I don't know if it's willpower or denial or just not wanting another stupid negative.... Sometimes I think I like living in the possibility of "what if...?" And then other days I just want to know but still don't want the neg test... I want it so bad that I'm afraid to be disappointed yet again... Sorry, I'm in a really down mood. I'm tired of my body not working right... 
I do think your 'sign' is rather ironic :) never know! ;) 
I'm having trouble with what you said in the last paragraph a lot right now... They don't seem to mix but it seems like it should.


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy - I totally understand hun. I always feel like testing when I'm around 8/9 dpo but when it comes to testing time I'm usually too scared. So we will see if I really have the guts for it on Sunday. I just can't believe that it will ever really happen. You never have to say sorry on here for feeling down!!:flower::hugs: HOH for you!

So my temps are back up and I'm having slight brown spotting again... even though I took my B6 daily. :( In an ideal world it would be "implantation dip followed by implantation spotting and the beginning of a triphasic chart, yay!" Lol but I know my body so well by now; it's most likely just another weird cycle. Ready for it to be OVER!!! :wacko: 

How is everyone else doing? New clomid ladies, how are you coping? :hugs:


----------



## Shal2102

Hi All... I am new here... Apology if there is wrong word or abbreviation usage.

Me & my DH been TTC for our 1st baby since Nov 2014. 1st month not success but 2 month naturally we conceived but was having discharge all the way and u/sound scan couldn't see sac. Doc confirmed M/C and I went for D&C on week 8. But 1 week later had terrible lower abdomen pain and went to hosp, doc did emergency laproscopy and confirmed it was ectopic and right tube was removed. After grieving of lost & body healed up. We been trying from my 3rd AF after my surgery till this month. last 3 month had no luck at all.
Saw gyne and he asked to do HSG xray. Did it on CD 7 of this cycle & came out all fine. Gyne said I need to ovulate from left side in order for me to conceive. According to him, my blood test on CD21 shows I am ovulating but it might be dominant on right ovary.
Also I took clomid 100mg from CD 3-7. Now i am on cd28. After my surgery my AF was cd26-28 range.
I also been charting my BBT and this is my 2nd month. Today my temp was 36.8 which was a rise from 36.7 yesterday. Had many symptoms like rashes and pimples, frequent urination, bloating stomach.
I tested hpt today (13DPO) but BFN.

My question, does clomid help to ovulate from both ovary? Any way to naturally make my left ovary to ovulate?
Can BFN on 13DPO & later BFP?
Please advice.
Thank you...


----------



## Fern81

Shal - have you tested again? As far as I know it's possible for a functioning tube to pick up an egg from either ovary. x

AFM - all symptoms are gone except huge sore bbs which I always get in any case. Only spotted once yesterday which is an improvement on last cycle. Feeling less emotional and crampy so that's great. AF will be here on Tuesday - only 4 more sleeps of tww torture. I hope DH consents to us taking next cycle "off" again! I have sincerely disliked trying again and I know realistically it's going to lead to a bfn. Not too sad about it today but I was in floods of tears and desperation yesterday. No fun. ATM I'm not in the mood to take clomid again next cycle, will see.


----------



## Hb.x

Fern - don't give up yet!! Hopefully if AF does arrive a new kitten will take your mind off of it!! You never know though, your candy crush sign might be the start of something :haha:

Shal - I don't know too much about it tbh but it could be late implantation? Keep testing!

Lace&pearls - that's good to know, I haven't had a positive this month but Im sure I've O'd!

AFM - I've been really sick with a sinus infection so my temps have been crazy (38.5 last night!) which has confused me. I stayed with my mum for 2 days as DH was away and never took any OPKs but I had an almost positive on Monday and when I came home yesterday the test was wayyyy lighter. I'm sure I felt ov pains around 4am on wed (which woke me up!). We last DTD on Sunday late evening so I'm hoping it will be enough. I just feel a bit odd and not quite crampy but my pelvic area feels full (impossible I know!!). Plus my LO has been kissing my belly all day which I've found really odd because I don't think he has EVER done that! so fingers crossed! I'm doing my best to avoid taking paracetamol unless I have to but it's proving quite difficult with such a high temp. Bad timing I guess :dohh:


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Today is the start of cycle number 22 for me... This royally stinks... Where oh where is my own bundle of joy?!? Blaaaargh!!!!! Why do babies have to be so cute and family so important to me?!? :'(


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy said:


> Today is the start of cycle number 22 for me... This royally stinks... Where oh where is my own bundle of joy?!? Blaaaargh!!!!! Why do babies have to be so cute and family so important to me?!? :'(

HUGS and HUGS!!! I so wish you can just get a bfp!!!

I'm in the same boat though :dohh::dohh:. VENT ALERT.

Last night I had literally every symptom in the book. I had no appetite (again), had to force myself to eat where normally I have to force myself to STOP eating. I was nauseous, dizzy and had hot flushes (had to sit down while doing the dishes; had to go to bed early), couldn't sleep because I had to get up to use the loo 5 times during the night, blah blah blah... tested this morning with an early detection test and STARK WHITE bfn as usual.
To make matters worse I attended my darling niece's nursery school concert this morning. Every single lady there is either pregnant or cooing over their toddlers. Last year I cried so much at this same concert. This year I just refused to cry and tried to harden my heart. Where we were sitting, in the same row my sis is a mom of twins and there were THREE other couples with twins. Why the F**** can they have so many kids and complain about how crappy & difficult it is, while I can't even have one??

I've been working so hard to harden my heart and to accept that I will never have children (because infertility is soooo freaking traumatic). I've worked hard at moving on and focusing on everything else in my life. Have only started ttc again for DH's sake and already it's ruining my sanity. I feel like a useless piece of dysfunctional garbage.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Fern81 said:


> MrsMcCurdy said:
> 
> 
> Today is the start of cycle number 22 for me... This royally stinks... Where oh where is my own bundle of joy?!? Blaaaargh!!!!! Why do babies have to be so cute and family so important to me?!? :'(
> 
> HUGS and HUGS!!! I so wish you can just get a bfp!!!
> 
> I'm in the same boat though :dohh::dohh:. VENT ALERT.
> 
> Last night I had literally every symptom in the book. I had no appetite (again), had to force myself to eat where normally I have to force myself to STOP eating. I was nauseous, dizzy and had hot flushes (had to sit down while doing the dishes; had to go to bed early), couldn't sleep because I had to get up to use the loo 5 times during the night, blah blah blah... tested this morning with an early detection test and STARK WHITE bfn as usual.
> To make matters worse I attended my darling niece's nursery school concert this morning. Every single lady there is either pregnant or cooing over their toddlers. Last year I cried so much at this same concert. This year I just refused to cry and tried to harden my heart. Where we were sitting, in the same row my sis is a mom of twins and there were THREE other couples with twins. Why the F**** can they have so many kids and complain about how crappy & difficult it is, while I can't even have one??
> 
> I've been working so hard to harden my heart and to accept that I will never have children (because infertility is soooo freaking traumatic). I've worked hard at moving on and focusing on everything else in my life. Have only started ttc again for DH's sake and already it's ruining my sanity. I feel like a useless piece of dysfunctional garbage.Click to expand...

I can totally understand all the feelings in what you just said. It doesn't seem fair or right, especially when it's people that you know weren't trying at all or had just started trying. 
I'm sorry the event was so hard on you but I've definitely done the same exact thing. Hardening my heart doesn't feel great either in the end though. 
Last night I was at family supper and my nephew was there which is the cutest ever but it only made me want one of my own to share(or not share at all bc if I had my own I could do that). I had a long talk with hubby last night about it. 
I so wish you could get your bfp too Fern! You so deserve it!!


----------



## jules87

Arohanui- That's great that you have a plan! It makes lttc much easier if you have something to focus on and aren't really just stumbling through.

Fern- All I can think to do is send lots of *hugs* your way. I have felt that way on numerous occasions. I think I'm finally getting to the point of "hardening my heart" as you say. I wish I could tell you a way to find that happy medium between ttc and actively living your life. You are one strong lady for riding this roller coaster for 12 years. I'll be over here FX that this is it, and you really did get a sign. But I'll also be here if it's not. :hugs:

Swimmy- any news?

I think there needs to be :hugs: all around again.

AFM- Sorry I've been MIA for a while. After last cycle I needed a break. DH and I can't afford treatments, so we are back on the ntnp wagon. I was pretty angry at the injustice of it all for the last couple of weeks. 
Then on labor day (September 7th) we had a fire. Our garage caught fire in the middle of the night. We lost everything inside of it, including our car. Our house took considerable damage on the outside as well. Luckily, we can live in it. Waiting on insurance is annoying. I just want everything to be fixed. I haven't been sleeping well at night now, I keep waking up to "bumps in the night".
This cycle has been a bit odd for me as well. I'm not temping or using the cbfm this month, but I still know when I ovulated. We went tot the state fair on the 5th of September. On our way there I kept having pinching pains on the left side. Later that day (TMI alert) I had a bunch of fluid.. it soaked through my undies and stained my shorts.. It was also streaked with blood. I've never had blood with ovulation. 5 days later, more spotting, just a couple of drops. I know that 5 days is too early for implantation, so I'm not getting my hopes up.. but still a completely weird cycle.


----------



## swimmyj1

Sorry gals have been taking a bit of an off the grid break. I've been up at my cabin on vacation hiking a kayaking. I did another hcg before I came up but asked not to know the level. So alls they said was that it went up and we are back to being causiously optimistic. Waiting for an ultrasound on the 22nd. Some days I'm super nauseous others im fine, so that's confusing. 

This one nurse called me before my hcg and first thing she asked was had I started bleeding yet. I was livid, I said no and my ultrasound a few days before was fine so why did she want to know. She said with my levels they were for sure going down now. I wanted to laugh at her when she called me back and told me they went up. I can't wait for some of u to get bfps!!!


----------



## MommyTTC2

Okay ladies please please help me... i took a test at 7dpo it was negative... then the next morning it was a faint positive... took another on 8dpo it turned positive by the evening... took another then.... and it was a light positive by this morning... this morning at 9dpo i took one around 9 and today around 3 it was a faint positive now mind you all these was negative till those times... now i just took another... and it aint positive yet... also they are really faint... but there there! what does this mean... im started to get VERY discouraged because its taking so long for them to turn a faint positive... doctor said a positive is a positive... but i dont have a test till friday and its only sunday... what do i do :cry:


----------



## MommyTTC2

okay guys so within like 3 1/2 hours... this test came back positive! and its a little darker than all the others... please tell me this is a good sign PLEASE!


----------



## jules87

Mommy- are you using a blue dye or red dye test? The blue ones have a reputation of giving an evap line outside of the test window. If it's red, then it sounds promising! Test again in a few days and let us know.


----------



## mommasboys2

Mommy my ic did that starting at 9dpo where I could barely see a line until hours later. At 12dpo I went out and bought a frer and got a blaring bfp with no hold at 6 in the afternoon so no you are not crazy. Fx for you!


----------



## MommyTTC2

HEY guys! i took another test today and it was negative... forgot about it till 5 hours later and now its positive... and there is no guessing... im 12dpo


----------



## swimmyj1

Started cramping a lot, went to the ER beta's dropped, no more heartbeat. so now its just a waiting game to start bleeding. Hopefully i do so i won't need a d&c. this just sucks I knew it was coming with how crappy my levels have been but it didn't make it much easier. 

Mommy - what kind of tests are you using??


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

I'm so sorry swimmy.... &#128532;


----------



## MommyTTC2

swimmy i am so so sorry ill be sending prayers your way! and im using walmart .88 red dye


----------



## mommasboys2

Swimmy I am so sorry hugs.hun!

Mommy I always get evaps that makes those test look positive after they sit there for awhile even when not pregnant. I wouldn't trust those after the 5 min time limit.


----------



## Hb.x

Oh no swimmy I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Swimmy..... sending you sooooo many hugs. :( So sorry to hear the crappy news....

Jules - and horrible to hear about the fire. I hope you never have to live through such a scary situation again!

Mommasboys - congrats on the birth of your son! Hope you are feeling well and that he is doing great xxxxxx

My husband said I can go back on the Pill if I want. Until we have saved up for IVF (IF we ever manage to save up that amount). Yay. Decided not to take clomid again this year. Getting my kitten next Tuesday and we are looking at a second one as well; also a puppy. They will have to be my "kids"!


----------



## swimmyj1

Fern - its good he is on the same page now as you with taking a break. Sometimes that is what you need. CONGRATS on the new kitty :) I was looking on the pug rescue again today and was thinking the same thing. I make a pretty amazing dog mom lol.

*rant warning* so i know me and my dh grieve in different ways. I cried all yesterday on the couch eating ice cream and today im much better. I've gone to work, I talked to my doctor about getting a medication to move it along. I'm sure sunday when i take it i will be upset but I feel like I'm ok. DH however is sulky and unfortunately going out with his friends drinking and doesn't want to talk to me about it except to say that he wants to try again right away. I think i want to take some time off from trying and he got mad. I'm trying not to be too upset by his reaction because I know hes hurting but I also feel like not talking or taking time to grieve isn't healthy either. hmmmm:shrug:


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you Fern! He was born on the 16th weighing 6lbs 14 oz and 21 in long. After 6 years of waiting our little miracle is healthy and absolutely perfect!


----------



## MommyTTC2

okay guys im really really sad... did all the tests and stuff... not pregnant :( :nope: glucose level was to high so he is putting me on meds for that... also my 100mg of clomid didnt work... so now i am supposed to take 150mg... i hate taking medicine:wacko:! i just really hope and pray this month is the last of it :(


----------



## swimmyj1

Mommy - im so sorry hun. Are they starting you on metformin??


----------



## Hb.x

I feel your pain mommy - I was so convinced clomid would work this cycle but BFN after BFN and now AF has arrived. So unfair, but you're not alone :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

I'm crying as I'm typing this.

I saw the reproductive specialist again today for more ultrasounds etc. The verdict is: 
* My previous totally crap idiot doctor's procedure to remove my stage 3 endometriosis was ineffective. I have to go back on the Pill immediately to stop endo from causing more harm.
* All diagnostic signs point to me having damaged egg cells (everything is OK except for the fact that I have stage 3 endo & previous chocolate cysts; meaning that the endo probably damaged my ovaries, follicles & egg cell reserves)
* I have to start using a specific bcp to suppress the endometriosis from proliferating if I want any chance of success with IVF
* Clomid is totally useless for me and dr advised me not to take it atm. I actually DO ovulate on my own and have a huge follie growing as we speak (again, my previous F*ING dr's diagnosis of anovulation was incorrect)... however there is no guarantee that the awesome follie actually contains an egg cell/what the quality of the egg cell is.
* I need ANOTHER laparoscopy to remove all endo before IVF can be considered to have a chance of success..... my medical insurance will not pay for it so I have to make a plan to change insurance or save up.

This is all so overwhelming.

If we do manage to save up for IVF we will only be doing it once.

For this cycle: Dr prescibed a pregnyl injection to be done on Sunday just to make 100% sure I ovulate since this will be our last cycle trying semi-naturally. 

In other words I have 1 cycle with a trigger, then 1 IVF cycle ahead (IF we manage to obtain the funds!) ... so just more 2 tries to get pregnant, ever.

So much to take in.


----------



## Arohanui

Oh Fern, I am so sorry to read this. 

All that wasted time and money with your useless doctor - is there any chance of taking legal action to recoup any of the money you've spent on treatment that was unnecessary and/or badly done to help you fund IVF? I don't know if you have a regulator, but I would consider reporting him, if nothing else, to help others he may be 'treating' not have to go through what you have. This really feels like the ultimate betrayal - to mess with someone's chances of becoming a parent just to make money...it makes me sick.

If your trigger shot works and you do ovulate, will they be able to check the quality of the egg? Is there any option to try IUI? (I know in the UK it is SIGNIFICANTLY cheaper than IVF and if you ovulate and have good egg quality...)

I'm sending you such a big hug :hugs: It is so much to take in, and you must be very angry and upset, but please don't think of it as just two more chances to get pregnant ever, but as two much better chances to get pregnant now that you have a doctor that knows what they're doing and is giving you the treatment and the respect that you deserve.

Sending you positive thoughts and lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## k4th

Oh fern :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I'm so so sorry to read this update. I can't believe how sh*tty your other dr was! I second aronhanoui's suggestion of legal action. People should not be allowed to meddle in things they don't fully understand - whether they are a dr or not!

I'm glad you finally have a dr who is better at their job - but still, they haven't actually tested your egg quality so it is speculation at this point. I am hoping that the trigger works some magic.

When are they thinking of treating your endo? 

Oh this just sucks so much fern - is your hubby being supportive in whatever way you need right now? I really hope you have someone with you right now who can just give you a big hug and listen to you while you rant it all out. 

I hope that all of this adds up to one perfect & successful shot at ivf :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

Fern I am so sad to hear this update. I can't even imagine how you must be feeling. I do not understand how your previous doctor didn't know any of this. :( I'm praying that you guys figure everything out and hopefully you will be able to have the funds to try IVF if this cycle doesn't work. Please keep us updated! Sending Hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

That is so frustrating Fern, and maddening! I would definitely pursue legal action! That's just sh*tty of anyone to take advantage of you and you're the one that has to spend the money!! 
I'm so sorry you're going through this... Please keep us updated on what you decide and I'm still praying for you. *hugs*


----------



## jules87

Fern I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart is hurting for you. I can't even imagine having stage 3 endo and not having it taken care of with the first surgery. What a nightmare. Only having 2 chances to ttc is tough, but dealing with endo makes it that much worse. I wish their was a way I could make it better for you. Lots and lots of hugs your way!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks so much ladies for all the kind words and for caring so much. You all mean the world to me.

I will find out regarding legal action. In South Africa it's not very easy to sue someone; well I suppose it's easy to lodge a claim but it's very expensive and often unsuccessful due to bad service providing etc. But at least I'll find out.... maybe I can get some money back/ we can get the dr to get scrapped from the medical role/maybe just stop treating patients for infertility. Aro your suggestion to report the dr to the regulator is a good one. Will find out re the ombudsman.

Oh well DH and I can only move forward and not keep looking back. We are both so angry and upset but it just taught us to self-educate and not just always trust any professionals; we are all human and can make mistakes... so I think in future if we feel uncomfortable with ANY service provider we will move on swiftly!!!

I had the trigger shot this afternoon... not too bad. DH was a bit more stressed than me but he injected me beautifully. I guess we have to get used to injections if we want to do IVF some day. I'm not putting any hopes on this cycle though. It's weird that I've wished I could go back on BCP so many times and now I'm forced to. (Be careful what you wish for right).

Dr can not test my egg cell quality without going through the whole oocyte respiration procedure that they use for IVF in any case. That is one of the reasons he suggested we try IVF as it will serve as a diagnostic tool too. He did suggest IUI as well but DID mention that it will not boost our chances very much if I do have crap egg cells. So we decided to do IVF (actually ICSI) first and then if my egg cells are not too bad we might do IUI after. 

My endo will be treated next year probably, we first have to sort out finances & get a better medical insurance. (This will be my second lap for endo; I've also had a huge abdominal surgery with 20 cm incision when I was younger to remove really large chocolate cysts and other endo growths). The nasty thing about endo is it always comes back... but if it's treated properly it takes years to grow back and that growth can be suppressed to a degree.

I think I've answered all the questions... am so humbled that you ladies are so supportive even though you all have your own struggles.

Sending you all many hugs and lots of love. xxxxx


----------



## MommyTTC2

Swimmy yes i havent started taking it yet... dont really understand what its for lol


----------



## lace&pearls

Fern, big hugs xxx This is so shit :( I am so angry for you. But I admire your strength, I really really really hope the lap is successful and helps you out in the long run. xxxx it sounds like you and your OH have been thinking and planning, I hope that brings you some comfort to have some steps to plan towards xxx I'll be thinking of you x

Swimmy I hope you're doing OK too, I thought I wrote a post to you but I can't seem to find it so I'm not sure if it sent :( have been thinking of you xxx


----------



## swimmyj1

Mommy - metformin can help regulate your hormones. it has some yucky side effects but for some women it works really well with clomid. but it takes about 1-2 months to start regulating. I just stopped taking mine this month sense i'm not ttc this cycle and want to wait and see what the FS says. 

lace&pearls - thanks for thinking of me. Doing a lot better actually just taking it day by day. Next time i get a bfp I'm not telling my mother she has just been so negative about this MC that no way can i take it from her again ugh.

AFM - really nervous about seeing the FS tomorrow. Not sure why sense it's not even for testing or anything just an initial 1st visit but we will see. I really hope they can help us out.


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello, I've just suffered a miscarriage of my tiny clomid baby so I'll be back in the Clomid club again soon. Obviously I'm still grieving but trying to be positive and look ahead. xx


----------



## jules87

hi LouOscar. I'm sorry for your loss. Welcome to the club, hope to see you around!

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd check in. I haven't been on much since DH and I aren't actively ttc and I'm obviously not on Clomid. So, the only update I have is on the fire situation... We were able to get everything cleaned up thankfully. We are still waiting on insurance to give the go ahead for construction though. Good news, we are looking for a car this weekend! :happydance: 

I hope everyone is doing well. Happy Friday! Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## swimmyj1

LouOscar01 - I am so sorry. I also had a loss this month, its not easy. Sending you lots of hugs. 

Meeting with the FS was helpful. Next visit is the 22nd, I think the plan is to do a repeat SA, do clomid again with shot progesterone??? If no healthy pregnancy in 3 cycles moving on to IUI with sperm wash. Fingers crossed. It feels really nice to have a plan. On a bad note my DH is out of town for the week hunting and no Bedding for me during this possible fertile window lol. 

jules87 - sense you won't be on much i would love to stay in touch. Email me or something :)


----------



## sunflower82

Hi ladies I would like to join you I will be taking 
Clomid for the first time on cd 5 here is more info on my ttc journey 
I have a five year old daughter I had a mc at 18 weeks two years ago 

can ttc get any harder I'm so fed up every month af comes a few days early or late I had a pelvic ultrasound done and everything is good so why is this happening to me we are on too month 21 now of trying I will be taking Clomid as my doctor said if no this month ! So how does Clomid work I'm a bit nervous about taking it what are the side effects and does it contain hcg in it I will will call my doctor and ask him tomorrow as I forgot what he said last month when he gave me the prescription for Clomid I'm so upset I been crying on and off today af showed up early this month !


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say hi... went to buy my pack of Qlaira to start next Tuesday (when AF arrives)... it will be weird to be back on the pill after so long. And to have nothing to say ttc wise anymore. For now; not feeling the trigger side effects too much anymore. I can't imagine that it will make any kind of difference; not symptom spotting this month, nada. It's like even my subconscious has given up. 

Raising the rescue babes from the cat shelter is taking up a lot of time lol I have babies crying in the house which I love :). It's really awesome to have a little warm body in the house even though it's not human. And unlike human babies, these lil ones can be locked up and left on their own safely with food & beds when I have to go to my classroom etc. They are a Godsend and helping me heal!

Good luck to everyone pregnant with a clomid baby, starting clomid, carrying on with the clomid journey or taking a break. I will be stopping in from time to time but obviously I won't have much to post until we do ICSI... and then only IF we ever manage to do it!

xx


----------



## Arohanui

Hi ladies,

Just popping in with a quick update. I was totally symptom spotting this month with my first try on Letrozole. I had O confirmed with bloods on CD28 and knew we'd BD'd at the right time. With tiredness, nausia and really sore boobs, I went against my own better judgement on Thursday (day 35) and took a test. I thought I could see a very faint BFP line and DH agreed. 

We came away on holiday on Saturday with DH's family and packed another test to take a few days later to see if we could get a better line, but the AF from hell arrived on Sunday. This is the worst AF pain I've felt since I was 15 - several times I thought I was going to faint from the pain - but annoyingly, not a lot of blood so I'm assuming my lining hasn't recovered from the clomid yet and is still very thin? I had to take a lot of pain relief, which is something I normally wouldn't do, but the pain was so bad. 

But the worst bit is I forgot to pack the letrozole so I couldn't start it on Monday (CD2) like I'm supposed to. I'm so annoyed with myself. I'm annoyed I let myself think that I may be pregnant, and annoyed that I'm not, I'm annoyed that I have to take fertility drugs, I'm annoyed that they don't work, I'm annoyed that I forgot to pack them, I'm annoyed that I'm on holiday so I can't take them, I'm annoyed another month is wasted. I'm just really fed up!


----------



## jules87

Arohanui :hugs: That is very frustrating! I'm sorry everything went wrong all at once, it seems like if one thing goes wrong then it all goes wrong.


----------



## jules87

Fern- it's a little depressing not seeing you around.. you were the most active member when I started posting here. I completely understand though. I hope all is well with you!

AFM- I'm just pissed at the world. I have been *bleeding* for the past 6 days. This dark brown discharge crap. (sorry, gross I know) I should have seen AF yesterday or today, still nothing. I tested this morning just to make sure, and it was negative. So I called the doctor, and they can't see me until Monday. 

I hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MissCassie

I've been having that too! I have pcos and I had a chemical pregnancy in September... and well since my bleed from that I've had brown blood... and nothing else I tested too and negative and im oj cd38 Sorry I know it's not clomid related


----------



## swimmyj1

Why is AF such a pain in the butt!!! AF should have shown up last week after my MC but so far nothing, doesn't feel like the witch is close at all.... and we can't start any of the fertility stuff until she does and we are suppose to meet with them on Thursday. 

Do you guys know how long it takes for AF to show up after a MC? my 1st one AF showed up after 2 weeks.


----------



## sunflower82

My af showed up after four weeks after mm
Mc two years ago at 18 weeks


----------



## jules87

Swimmy, did you have a complete mc on your own or did you have to go in for a d&c?

I would give it another week. Then call the doctor maybe? Sorry I'm not much help. I hope the :witch: comes soon so you can get going again!

Nothing new here. We bought a car finally. We went over a month without a second vehicle.. it was very strange! It's looking like we won't have a garage until spring either, so that sucks. 
TTC still on hold. Right now I'm focusing on these stinking migraines. I saw an endocrinologist this past week. She's going to test a bunch of hormones and run some tests relating to my adrenal glands. Hopefully I find some answers!


----------



## Arohanui

Swimmy, I'm sorry you are still waiting for AF. I had an ERPC on the 30th July (MMC found at 12 week scan on the 16th July). I had an internal scan on the 4th September to find out if I was suitable for IVF - I asked if they could tell when my AF would arrive from the scan because I wanted to get started TTC on Letrozole. They could see the lining was very thin and I was very close to bleeding - AF started a couple of days after the scan, but I didn't have the normal 'warning signs' so it may be about to arrive, you just don't know it yet. If you are going to see your fertility specialist anyway, maybe they can scan you too? I understand how frustrating it is being in this no-mans-land, just waiting. It would be good for you to know what is happening.

So, I decided to take the Letrozole when I got home from my holiday anyway - I did a little research and found that (like clomid) different doctors prescribe you start taking it on different cycle days. I always took clomid days 2-6 except the 6th cycle when I took it days 3-7 due to illness (plus I was totally convinced it didn't work for me so I wasn't too bothered about taking it exactly as presribed by the 6th cycle) and that was the cycle I fell pregnant. So, I've taken the Letrozole days 5-9 instead and just hoping for the best and trying not to get down or stressed about taking it late! 4 more goes after this cycle, and then the waiting game for an IUI appointment... please let me get my BFP before then!


----------



## MaryMarie

I started my first round of Clomid 50mg 6 days ago. I am on CD9. Fingers crossed! No symptoms yet other than a migraine, but I tend to get those every month.


----------



## sunflower82

Hi ladies I had taken Clomid cd 5 to cd 9 I'm now 
On cd 18 I'm having the worst ovulation pain 
It's never been this bad could it be from Clomid 
I have read some ladies get it from Clomid I just
Pray it does the trick and I get my bfp we are on 
Month 21 of trying


----------



## swimmyj1

Fingers crossed you ladies have some good luck!!!

Arohanui - your right being in no mans land stinks, but its all just a waiting game. i don't think they will be able to scan me at my appointment tomorrow sense its just at his regular office and not the facility they do procedures in but i'm not sure. Hopefully she shows up soon because I would really like to get back to ttc. 

jules87- I took cytotec to move things along and MC at home didn't end up needing a D&C thank goodness. Congrats on the car!! what kind did you guys get?


----------



## swimmyj1

Update gals - just want to say lucky me no emotional rollercoster this time on clomid :) i am crabby but i think its just from lack of sleep. Fingers crossed! Going for my sonohystogram Wednesday hope they tell me my tubes are open and my uterus looks perfect. how is everyone else doing?


----------



## jules87

Can you ladies believe its almost the end of October?! What's everyone doing for Halloween? We are either going to go out with my cousin and her kids and do some trick-or-treating, or we will just stay home and relax. :thumbup:

We bought a 2015 Subaru CrossTrek. Originally we were going to try and buy used with the money from insurance but everything was really old and high mileage. We figured we would end up paying out as much in repairs as we would in loan payments, so we opted for new. I'm so happy we did too. It is a wonderful vehicle!

Nothing new on the ttc front. I'm still hoping to have our finances settled by January to start actively ttc with the new year. 

Swimmy- Yay for no emotional roller coaster! Let us know how the sonohystogram goes. 

Sunflower- The two cycles I was on Clomid my ovulation was a lot more painful as well. Good luck! Hopefully this is it for you!

Arohanui- I'm glad you chose to take it anyway. I was going to post that before but got side tracked and never made it back in here. Good luck to you this cycle!


----------



## sunflower82

I'm taking my five year old daughter trick o treating 
I'm excited


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies just checking in

Thinking of you all, hope someone has some good news before the year ends at least. I remember the high hopes we all had at the beginning of 2015 *sigh*. I have my good days but I also have days where I'm very depressed and angry. I didn't expect the year to end on the note to find out I will probably never conceive.

Of course I'm toying with the idea of just taking one last 100mg clomid chance before the year is over (against my doctor's advice!). We ltttc ladies often take matters into our own hands right :).

Jules - I'm glad you've managed to sort out most of the fire damage & get a new car. What are your ttc plans for next year? Clomid again? If I may ask, are you ttc now naturally or actively preventing? Is there something preventing you guys from ttc naturally? (I know you have endo so do you also HAVE to be on bcp atm or...?)

Swimmy - So glad clomid is treating you well hun. GL!!

Arohanui - glad you are actively trying again and that you did end up taking the meds. FX!

Hugs to everyone else xx


----------



## jules87

Sunflower- what is your daughter going to be this year for Halloween?

Fern- It's so good to hear from you!! How's the house coming? What about teaching, still good so far? How are you and hubby getting along? Hopefully the stress isn't still causing arguments... You know we are always here for you on good days and bad!! If you want you can just message me as well. You always have people here to lean on when you need it.

We are basically NTNP right now. We do tend to hit my peak days, but not purposely if that makes sense. I'm not hopeful that we will conceive naturally though. We haven't used any form of birth control in 6 (almost 7) years so I just don't see it happening that way. :shrug: 

I'm not on bc at the moment. The endo does cause a lot of pain, and my periods are very heavy but I just deal with it right now, since we are planning on ttc sometime in the near future. By the time my body got used to the bc I'd be going off it again. So I keep pain meds and icy hot patches close for that time. :witch: Haha.

We don't have an exact plan at the moment. I've decided to get into contact with my OBGYN and get copies of all the tests they've done to see what has been ruled out before we move forward. It's all such a blur that I can't remember half of the tests/treatments that we've done. 

I just feel like something has been missed somewhere. So I'm going to take it into my own hands to rule out stuff and go in depth with my doctor before we decide on any more ttc plans. I just hate wasting money on fertility treatments and not getting results.


----------



## swimmyj1

Sono went fine and my labs are all good except for the progesterone. Ultrasound next week to see how many eggs I have cooking on the 50mg to make sure it's enough lol. As for me im working Halloween night but my husband gets to pass out candy lol (or eat it haha)


----------



## jules87

Swimmy I'm glad your sono came back normal! FX for you!

Quick update here. I got lab results back from the endocrinologist. I have low estrogen! Also, possibly low cortisol. I go in for more testing this Wednesday. I'm so happy to finally get a lab back that isn't normal!! I know that sounds odd, but really I've felt crappy for so long and the fact that we haven't been able to conceive despite everything being healthy.... well I"m glad to possibly have an answer.


----------



## swimmyj1

jules87 - yay glad they finally have an answer for you!! hopefully you can treat it quickly and get your BFP!!!


----------



## jules87

I don't know where else to go, other than here. It's not ttc related, but I'm so sad and it's hard to talk with anyone in person, they don't understand.

DH and I found out yesterday that an old friend of ours is no longer with us. He was on his motorcycle and ended up in an accident. They say he died on impact. This friend served in the Marine Corp with my husband. He and his wife shared similar values to DH and I and we all clicked instantly. I had always held out hope that we would see them again. Guess we should have taken that trip a while ago.
My heart aches. Not just for the loss of a good friend, but for the pain that his wife and two children, and one on the way, are bearing. I've never been so shocked and saddened by the loss of a person until now.


----------



## sunflower82

Hi jules87 my daughter was Minnie Mouse 
For Halloween she had a lot of fun I'm sorry to hear 
About your friend may he rip


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Jules:
Thanks for your kind words. It's so nice to know that I always have people to chat to on here. The house renovations are going really slowly (stagnated a bit now that we have to save for IVF) and unfortunately DH and I still argue a lot about the house & finances. He gets angry with me for bringing up stuff that we need to pay etc. In retrospect buying a renovation project was not the best decision for us. But we are still together lol. Teaching is going really well. All the learners are busy with year-end exams so I will only be working for about 2 more weeks; then holidays, then only back to work mid January!

I'm glad that the drs found something wrong with you - you know what I mean :); at least its something fixable and hopefully it means when the hormonal imbalance is restored that your bfp is just around the corner. 

Hun I just want to say I'm so, so sorry to hear about your friend passing away. What a tragedy. Sometimes I really can't make sense of this life. Just sending you so many hugs. No words can make it better. xxxxxxx

Hi to everyone else too. Arohanui & Sunflower, where are you in your cycles? Are we tww'ing with anyone? :) Swimmy FX for timely ovulation and a super egg OR hopefully more than one!

Well guess what... I'm going to join you all for one last round of clomid. AF should start in 4/5 days. I'm going to go all out with 100mg clomid and black cohosh next cycle. The reason is that I have to change my medical insurance plan in order to get the laparoscopy before IVF next year. The new insurance plan costs A LOT more than my current one. We have to confirm my insurance change on December 10 so that gives me one more cycle that I can theoretically try to get pregnant before committing to all the IVF expenses. (Even though my dr recommended that I stay on BCP!)

DH and I am telling NO ONE irl that we will be trying next cycle, especially not my dr. It will probably not work in any case but then at least I will feel like I did everything I could before committing to IVF. So only my thread friends know! It's going to be a looooonnnnngggg cycle!

Sending you all hugs and chat again soon xxx


----------



## Mrs. Atole

Hola 
I've been taking clomid 5 cycles now. First 3 were 50mg no luck, i am now on my 2nd round of 100mg cd 10!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Jules - im so sorry for your loss, it's so sad that he not only had a wife and kids but one on the way that will never know him. I'm a nurse and unfortunately see more motorcycle accidents than I would ever care to see.

Fern - hopefully you have some last minute luck and won't need IVF.

Atole - how many mature folicles are you getting on 100mg??

AFM - looks like I'll have another late ovulation like last time. My cd 14 scan shows a nice thick lining but only one mature folicle, so if no bfp we are gonna go to 100mg. Still waiting on the genetic testing and it has been driving me crazy! My doc took my file to his other office so they didnt know if the results were back yet. Idk im just having a bad feeling about them.


----------



## Arohanui

Jules - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news, especially sad that a young family has lost their dad. :hugs: 

Fern - that's so exciting that you are doing one more round. I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you!

I'm in the TWW, but my LP is usually 16+ days so it's a frustrating loooooong wait! I'll test if I get passed 35/36days - the average length of my cycle is 35. About a week and a half left to go... 

Been a bit down recently, keep thinking where I would be in my pregnancy if I hadn't miscarried. I should be nice and big and fat and into my 3rd trimester. I should be making a home for my child, and getting everything ready. I should be picking out names, and knitting little winter outfits to keep my January baby warm. I keep thinking about the 13th of January (like obsessively thinking about it) , it's our wedding anniversary which will mark 4 years of TTC, and was our baby's due date, and I realised a couple of weeks ago that it's been a year since I joined this thread too. I can't believe another year has passed, and we're just standing still. It's all just a bit much at the moment. :cry:


----------



## tag74

:hi:

Swimmy I am so glad to see you trying again. We went through our losses together in September. :friends:

I finished Clomid last week and today is O day. Really hoping for the best as we will most likely stop trying after this year.

FX for all you ladies!


----------



## tag74

jules87 said:


> I don't know where else to go, other than here. It's not ttc related, but I'm so sad and it's hard to talk with anyone in person, they don't understand.
> 
> DH and I found out yesterday that an old friend of ours is no longer with us. He was on his motorcycle and ended up in an accident. They say he died on impact. This friend served in the Marine Corp with my husband. He and his wife shared similar values to DH and I and we all clicked instantly. I had always held out hope that we would see them again. Guess we should have taken that trip a while ago.
> My heart aches. Not just for the loss of a good friend, but for the pain that his wife and two children, and one on the way, are bearing. I've never been so shocked and saddened by the loss of a person until now.

I'm so sorry. :( This happened to a friend of mine right after his wife had a baby. Tragic all around.


----------



## tag74

Mrs. Atole said:


> Hola
> I've been taking clomid 5 cycles now. First 3 were 50mg no luck, i am now on my 2nd round of 100mg cd 10!!

Best of luck! I am on 100 mg too. 2nd cycle..1st one ended in MC. 

FX for us both!


----------



## sunflower82

Ladies I have a question I will be taking my second round 
Of clomid Monday should I request my doc for blood work or an 
Ultrasound I always here some ladies say they did what are they called 
So I know what to ask for?


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies

Cd3, starting 100mg Clomid tonight! Not looking forward to picking up heaps of Clomid weight again.

Sunflower so we are cycle buddies more or less. :) fx for you. The ultrasound is a transvaginal monitoring ultrasound that the dr does on cd 10 (or around 4 days before you usually ovulate- my dr used to do mine on cd12 because I usually ovulate cd16). The purpose for that u/s is to check how many follicles are developing, what size they are, and how the uterus lining is thickening up. Blood tests: progesterone levels can be tested 7/8 days AFTER OVULATION. This is to check if sufficient luteal phase progesterone is present. It can also serve as an indication whether ovulation had indeed taken place (they look for a certain minimum progesterone level). My previous idiot dr once checked my progesterone levels on cd21. They came back way low so she "diagnosed" anovulation. Turns out I HAD ovulated; on cd20 that cycle, and my levels had just not risen enough yet!!!!

Hope we get some Christmas bfps :) doubt I will be so lucky :) but cheering you all on!


----------



## sunflower82

Hi fern81 yes we are cycle buddies I'm on cd 4 today! So I'm picking 
Up clomid 100 mg same like you I really hope we get our bfp's this time 
But I doubt it as well I will tell my doctor that I want the ultrasound done 
And blood work so do the techs tell you all this or you gotta wait for the 
Report to come in and see the doc for the results because here ultrasound techs 
Do the ultrasound


----------



## Fern81

Hi Sunflower

Here in South Africa the gynaecologist/reproductive specialist does the ultrasound, and tells you what he/she can see straight away, while you are both looking at the screen. The blood tests are usually done by a nurse or phlebotomist drawing blood at the dr or at a pathologist's office. The blood then gets analysed and results are available in about 1-3 days. Depending on the level of service the dr's office provides they will either phone with the results or the patient has to phone in to find out.
I have no idea how it works in other countries :) where do you live? 

No side effects from the clomid so far, yay. I think it's because I'm taking 120mg black cohosh as well.


----------



## sunflower82

Hi fern81 my doc gave me 75 mg clomid 
For five days so let's see if it will give me my bfp 
This month or not I live in Canada are you trying for baby
Number one or two


----------



## swimmyj1

tag74 - hey sorry we had to meet again but i'm glad your back trying as quick as i am :hugs: looks like we are only a day or so apart ovulating lol. on to the tww. 

sunflower82 - i see a fertility specialist they do a vaginal ultrasound a few days before ovulation. Day of or after that you get a +opk to see for sure how many are dropping. My clinic doesn't do progesterone tests because he said that you can check it multiple times during the same day and get levels that can be 30 numbers apart. Too many things effect progesterone in the blood. I was diagnosised with low progesterone because my LP is only 11 days and they did an uterine progesterone test which is more accurate. But every doc is different. 

Bad news for me - my husbands genetic test came back with some abnormality and they want us to come in tomorrow to discuss the results. I'm super nervous, :nope: i really hope its something that we could still possibly have a health child with. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Fern81

Sunflower - Trying for baby 1. 
A little bit about my story (I keep changing my signature so my info is not always visible lol). I have never had a bfp, have been trying for 12 years on and off, first with first husband and now with 2nd husband. I have stage 3 endometriosis and have had emergency surgery @ age 20 for huge endometriomas on my ovaries. Back then my dr already told me that my ovaries & primordial follicles were damaged and I would probably never conceive. I didn't listen to her (she had been wrong about something else previously). Needless to say, so far she has been right though. 
Fast forward to 2014: my new husband and I started officially trying March 2014. I ended up with a useless dr who did all the wrong tests and did a laparoscopy using incorrect methods to try and treat my endo. Finally this year in August I started seeing a new dr. He retested every single thing and concluded that I most probably will never conceive. In fact I'm back on birth control pills to control the endometriosis growth. His advice was to have a proper laparoscopy and then try ICSI when/if we can afford it. 

I'm only back on clomid (against my drs advice and without his knowledge) because DH and I feel like we want to try everything possible before resorting to ISCI/IVF. This is our last shot before I'm going back on bcp permanently or until we have saved up for ICSI. I had clomid left in my cupboard from when my previous idiot dr incorrectly diagnosed anovulation. I'm taking it with the hope that it helps me ovulate 2 or 3 eggs and slightly increase the chances of me becoming pregnant.

I will only know *if* I have any egg cells, and what their quality is, when/if we do ICSI/IVF. So this cycle is a shot in the dark & that's why I said I doubt it will work. 

Phew! What a novel. :)

Have you had any side effects from the clomid?

Swimmy - thinking of you hun. xxx Hope everything is OK and that there is just a small fixable problem.


----------



## tag74

There's a great "Clomid" group on Facebook if you're on FB. It's called the Clomid baby group.

I just finished a second round of clomid 100 mg. It was pretty intense for me this time around. Pretty severe O cramps.

I'm 4dpo and really nervous.

I did get a BFP on my first round of clomid back in May which ended in MC. Just really hoping for the best.

Swimmy...hoping we become bump buddies again. xoxo

Fern, sorry for your struggles and really praying for the best for you!


----------



## sunflower82

Hi fern81 that must be so stressful at times I wish 
You all the best and I hope and pray you get your
Bfp soon


----------



## RedRose19

Hiya ladies can i join in. I went to my fs appt yesterday told next step is clomid with trigger shot, i tried clomid last year for 3 round but no scans or trigger shot and i was 3 stone heavier. Im told it should help after the weight loss. They said i can start once af is here and low and behold today is cd 1 so im wondering how different will this be with the trigger shot, is it likely to be more successful thanks :)


----------



## Fern81

Welcome Redrose, good job on losing so much weight!

Thanks for the support ladies x


----------



## swimmyj1

well on to seeing a genetic councler in a few months (hoping it doesn't take that long to get in still waiting to hear back). At least now we know we probably will have more losses and now i know why but eventually hopefully we get a sticky healthy bean.


----------



## Arohanui

Swimmy - I really hope you don't have to wait too long to see the genetic councillor. I had to look up 47XYY as I've not heard of it before (although I have heard of Jacob's syndrome somewhere back down the line). I know this is another set back on your BFP journey, but I really hope you get there soon. :hugs:

I'm out of the TWW (early) and start Letrozole again tonight. I was surprised when AF arrived CD32 - but as I was pretty sure last cycle was a bust due to me not being able to take the Letrozole on time (CD2-6) I'm happy that I can get onto this next cycle early. (Still time for a Christmas BFP :winkwink: ) I think I will probably temp this month to see if I can pin point O, and I like the temp dip warning of AF, I find it less stressful than just having AF arrive unannounced.

Sorry - not TTC related - but I had some bad news yesterday. My sister was hospitalised with multiple suspected heart attacks. I honestly don't know if I've ever met someone who has suffered as much as my sister and it breaks my heart. 

She's only 37 and has already suffered a massive stroke (at 27) after keyhole surgery on her kidneys which was unsuccessful, she died & was resuscitated 3 times during life saving surgery to reduce swelling on her brain (caused by the stroke) by permanently removing half her skull, she is physically disabled down her left side, is blind in her left eye and suffers from a host of neurological problems. She spent a year in hospital learning to do everything again (from walking a talking, to dressing herself and going to the toilet - she had to re-learn EVERYTHING). She spent our childhood (and especially her teen years) in and out of hospitals for all kinds of wacky syndromes (some diagnosed, some mysterious) and we've been told on numerous occasions that she just won't pull though. In her early 20s, at almost full term in her pregnancy, she found out her baby had stopped growing at 20 weeks, she was induced and her baby's heartbeat stopped just a few hours before he was born. She shares her birthday with the stillbirth of her son. She has been unable to have any other children. She was diagnosed a few years ago with FMD, which has been linked to low birth weight and still birth due to blood flow problems to the placenta and is the cause of all her other medical problems including these latest heart attacks. FMD has no cure. 

She is such a strong and inspirational woman. Everyone that knows her is in awe of her strength and ability to shrug off her problems and carry on loving life. She always has an attitude of 'oh, it could be worse' and she never feels sorry for herself. I wish I could have the same attitude to life! 

I really hope she can keep her fighting spirit through this latest hurdle. I would really appreciate any healing thoughts and good vibes you can send her way.


----------



## thestruggle

I've now 11 days post final clomid tablet. I tried 25mg last cycle to no avail and 50mg this cycle. I had no symptoms at all last cycle but am having very tender nipples, twinging, high sex drive with this one and maybe the occasional cramp.

Anyone else get these? Does this mean the tablet has worked and I ovulated?


----------



## swimmyj1

thestruggle - the only way to know for sure if it's working is by doing ultrasounds. Does your doctor have you doing that or ovulation testing??? What day of your cycle are you?


Arohanui - I'm sorry that your sister has had so much to go through, I don't know that I could be that strong. I will keep her my my thoughts and hope that she is doing better. *lots of hugs your way*


----------



## thestruggle

* swimmyj1, I have to go for my day 21 blood test tomorrow and won't find out the results till Monday, so nervous!*


----------



## Fern81

Arohanui - I'm so incredibly sorry to hear about your sister's suffering. How inspirational that she has such a positive attitude. Thinking of you and your family; may you find peace and the strength to support each other during this difficult time. xx

Thestruggle - I would really suggest temping, doing opks, checking cm, ultrasounds, etc (if you can afford all of those doctor's costs) for a few cycles until you find which method works for you to confirm ovulation. Before I started tracking my cycles I had no idea what was going on and when! Good luck.

Not much going on here. I can really feel my ovaries hurting already which I hope points to ovulation of 2 or more eggs some time this week, and not just to an endometriosis overgrowth! DH and I'm thinking more and more of putting IVF on hold for another year... we have SO many really important & huge expenses and neither of us really believe IVF will work in any case. Sigh. Things are going well however and even though I have my bad days I'm getting more and more used to the fact that I will probably never have kids. 

Ready for this clomid cycle to be over and to get back on bcp. I was excited at the beginning but I'm kinda over being super emotional from hormone therapy lol!

Sending you all hugs x


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies im in a dilemma, long story short i started spotting before my fertility appt, i thought perfect timing asi inew they would wanna do clomid, 
They told me wait til af has a proper flow to start the meds, i figured the next day or day after would be day one... but the next day it was gone! And none since and the spotting was brown! I tested and it was neg so defo not pregnant, i dunno what i should do now, take the clomid? Wait for af, so confusing


----------



## Fern81

Hi, how is everyone doing?

Redrose - have you called your doctor's office? Yes you do need to have a proper flow in order for the endometrium to be shed & a new cycle to begin (I know some drs do prescribe clomid to start without having AF but that is for ladies who don't get their periods due to not ovulating at all). You dr should be able to assist you with that question. :)

Sunflower (cycle buddy!)- any news, are you doing OPKs or anything? 

AFM - holy painful ovaries & uterus! EWCM started up today. Will bd CD14-17 every day (so from tomorrow). I realized today that I should probably look up which CD I am & tracking my cycle more carefully since I should stop taking black cohosh some time lol. 

The more I read up about IVF and especially ICSI, the less I want to do it! I really want to stop trying and just accept that it will never happen. I really really want a baby but at the same time IVF is sooooooo expensive and I feel so conflicted about the IVF/ICSI laboratory procedures. If it was just my decision I would have stopped trying already but of course it is DH's decision too... This is such an emotional journey and I guess none of the decisions ever get any easier. :( :cry:


----------



## Fern81

Hi everyone

Quiet here! Anyone with an update?

Holy smokes I'm in pain this month! Soooo much uterine & ovarian pain & pressure. I cancelled a ladies night tonight and will be staying in bed! I hope to ovulate in a day or two.

Thinking of you all x


----------



## Arohanui

Fern - fingers crossed those are good signs for you! 

Nothing to report over here. CD9, temping this month to see if I can pin point O (might even use some of my old OPK's). DH and I had a date night tonight. It was lovely, I got to dress up and we went out for dinner and drinks. I have been so obsessed with not drinking while TTC but it's been sooooo long now, I just needed to have a few drinks and a laugh while knowing I'm not in the TWW. I really enjoyed it. 

Good news, my sister has been discharged from hospital. She needs to take it easy for a few weeks, but should be back on her feet before Christmas! 

Fingers crossed for some pre Christmas BFP's!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi everyonje just popping by to say hi xx

I've been stalking when I get the chance on this thread, still thinking of you all and cheering you on xx 

Fern I hope that means the clomid is getting to work :) x

Aro I'm so sorry to hear what's happened to your sister.. life is so cruel sometimes :( I'm glad to hear she's out of hospital though, hope she's on the road to recovery x

RedRose - just to echo what fern said, you could phone your FS and ask to be prescribed something to induce a period (provera or norethisterone are ones I have had in the past) if you have very irregular cycles x you could probably get it prescribed from your GP but they don't always like to interfere with FS work (so I've been told) -HTH x


----------



## Fern81

Hi lace&pearls and Arohanui!

So good to hear from you ladies :) feels like a visit from old friends. 

Lace&pearls - do you know if you are having a boy or a girl OR are you team yellow? So glad everything's going well!

Arohanui - ditto for news re your sister. Great news that she's doing better and that you get to spend more precious time with her. I also have a sister and I can't imagine my life without her. Just sending you so many hugs. xxx

Guess what!! My husband said last night that he is also tired of this black cloud of ttc hanging over us and that we can stop trying! Whoop whoop! I guess I will definitely still be going onto the new medical insurance plan to at least get a proper endometriosis removal done, and then ivf is OPTIONAL, IF we feel up to it.


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies thanks for your advice, i rang my dr and we both agreed it was just a v light period due to having a d&c and polyp removal surgery done the month before. The lining is probably thin enough, she said i could start my clomid if i didnt wanna wait for another cycle thank god, so I start it tonight


----------



## Fern81

GL redrose!

Sunflower - any news?

IDK if I ovulated or not! I had almost no EWCM and my temps are not rising even though I had what I *thought* was ovulation pains. Oh well.


----------



## swimmyj1

Do any of you guys get hot flashes while on clomid? I swear I get them on the 3rd day of taking it but this time they are crazy!


----------



## sunflower82

Hi fern81 I'm on cd 20 I had my progostone 
Blood work done today I go to see my doc on 
Thursday to see what my levels are at I just hope
I get my bfp this time


----------



## k4th

Hi all :hi:

I haven't posted in a while but I'm still stalking all you lovelies!! 

Fern - how frustrating about your temps :growlmad: keep on temping & hopefully it will become clearer. I'm sorry you're still facing the decision over IVF but glad that your hubby is open to talking about it before you make a final choice. You know I'm really rooting for you to get the rainbow you so much deserve!!

Arohanui - hoes the temping going this month? Is it shedding any light? I remember when I started it was all nonsense!! But it does become clearer with time & practise. Good luck!!

Lace&pearls - either I missed your bfp announcement or I've forgotten :blush: So I apologise if I'm repeating myself but congratulations :happydance: How are you feeling? I second ferns question... Team yellow, pink or blue??

Swimmy - I usually started with hot flashes around day 3 and they lasted until about 3 days after I stopped taking clomid. They were always worse at night - I don't know if that's because I took the tablets at night but I often woke up soaked. Sexy eh?? Hope they pass quickly for you. 

Nimbec - don't know if you're stalking too but I'm thinking of you often too hun!

Red rose & sunflower - good luck. Hope clomid is the key to baby success you need!!

Afm - Ds is three months old now. He had his jabs today so is unhappy. He sleeps well and is otherwise a cheeky, happy chappy. Dd started school in September & is doing really well. The teacher says she's the best reader in the class! I count my lucky stars every day - especially the hard days. I cannot wish hard enough that clomid is the answer for lots of other ladies here. Still stalking & I'll check in occasionally :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Hi all

Sunflower I'm keeping my fingers crossed, keep us updated.

Swimmy - I used to get the worst hot flushes on clomid too, even the first month after I stopped taking it. This month I took black cohosh and didn't get such bad side effects. 

K4th - hi, so nice of you to check in! I'm very happy that you and your family are all doing so well. Thanks for your continued positive thoughts and support. xx

I'm calling 4 dpo. I *think* (going on O pains) that I ovulated very late on Sunday night. I can't even imagine that this cycle will work. I didn't eat too well or look after my health (even though I intended to; I guess I was angry and skeptical and, well, haven't been eating/drinking as I should have). I had almost no EWCM and we didn't use preseed or similar. I think I really have given up (not trying to sound bitter, I'm doing OKish). On my birthday my husband gave me a card "from the cats", saying "happy birthday MOMMY". It made me so sad to think that I will ever only be mommy to my pets. It was such a poignant card. But I didn't cry about it and felt better thinking that at least my rescue kitties DO have a "mom" even if I don't have a human baby. 

I won't be using clomid again next cycle even though I still have a pack left. I will go back on bcp and see what happens from there.


----------



## Arohanui

Hi Ladies,

I think I'm in the 'fertile' zone, so BD'ing, but as I've not been tracking etc. for along time, and my cycle was surprisingly short last round, I'm taking fertile days to be anything between CD11 & CD18, lol! I've been tracking my temp this round, but not very well due to crazy work schedules, not getting to temp at the same time each day, so it's not very reliable. 

Fern - you have no idea how much I'm wishing you success this round! Remember, my lucky clomid round was when I'd completely given up - no eating well, no looking after myself, I even had a few drinks. I had no CM at all, like zero CM, let alone EWCM. I didn't track, didn't temp, and didn't plan BD. You're not out yet.

Kath - so nice to hear from you, I'm glad you and your family are doing well! 

Still hoping for some pre-Christmas BFP's :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies I'm going for my scan on Tuesday, first time they are checking for the follies, not sure what to expect, if all good I will get a trigger shot


----------



## Fern81

All the best Arohanui I really hope you get a bfp before this year is done!! I remember how positive you were on New Year's Day. Sending you soooo many hugs hun. Also, thanks for your kind words. :)

GL Redrose! Keep us updated. x

Today I've suddenly started thinking of the other cycle I had such slowly creeping temps (June cycle of this year). I had a 7 dpo progesterone test and my levels were quite high. Also, that was the month I had 2 tests turn positive (well after the time limit though)... and AF was 2/3 days late. Maybe I had a chemical pregnancy? That in itself would be astonishing and it would mean that I do still have egg cells. Just musing. :blush:


----------



## Arohanui

Fern81 said:


> All the best Arohanui I really hope you get a bfp before this year is done!! I remember how positive you were on New Year's Day. Sending you soooo many hugs hun. Also, thanks for your kind words. :)

Ha, feeling way less positive as this year draws to a close! Actually, having spent the first 10 months of 2015 feeling bitter and twisted about all my friends and family having babies (most of them second babies in the time we've been TTC) a close friend of mine had a boy yesterday, and I actually felt ok about it. I guess after so long wishing, hoping, coming so close, heartbreak, jealousy and bitterness, there comes acceptance. I think this new year my focus will not be on what 'might' happen in 2016, but acceptance of what may never happen. It sure is an emotional roller coaster.

Good luck RedRose!


----------



## swimmyj1

rose - fingers crossed on your scan mine is on wed but i have a feeling it will be bad news. 

Fern - hopefully you keep going in the right direction! i really hope that you get your bfp soon!!

AFM - Its weird im cd 11 and i'm still having hot flashes at night its driving me crazy. also my opk's went from getting darker to now blank white (very frusterating) hopefully my scan gives me some answer.


----------



## RedRose19

My sides are killing me.. i wonder if by tomorrow it will be too late


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies i had my scan, and i have two follies growing, they are 1.5/1.4 cm in size at cd 13, she said come back friday to check, if they are bigger she will trigger shot me lol my question is it realistically that they are big enough by friday? she said they like 2.4 cm but will trigger at minimum of 1.8cm


----------



## sunflower82

Hi ladies just an update I got my bfp today 
I went to the doc he confirmed it did all the blood
Work I have brown spotting after peeing sometimes
When I wipe doc said to take it easy and not lift
Anything heavy just a bit concerned about the spotting 
Please pray all goes well this is our rainbow baby


----------



## mommasboys2

Congratulations sunflower I have my fx for you I know it's scary. Get lots of rest and try relaxing if possible!


----------



## k4th

Congrats sunflower!

My second was a clomid baby & I had spotting periodically throughout my pregnancy. I don't know if there's a correlation there, but everything turned out well despite spotting. Wishing you a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## Fern81

Congrats Sunflower x


----------



## swimmyj1

Sunflower - fingers crossed I hope you have a healthy happy 9 months!

Went for my scan today today I have 2 mature with a possible 3rd depending on when I ovulate. I decided not to go for a 2nd scan in a few days just to wait until I get a +opk in a few days. Not gonna lie a little nervous at the possibility of multiples even though that is what we were going for.


----------



## RedRose19

i know how you feel, i was told i had defo two mature follies and a 3rd smaller but growing, they were 1.4, 1.5 and 1 cm

if they are big enough by friday i will get a trigger, she told me if both follies are still growing and reach 2cm by then ive a 15% of twins


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hi ladies! It's been awhile since I've even been on here. I've decided to go on the pill for awhile. Hubby and I are moving to Washington state so that'll keep us busy for awhile and I was thinking the other day about how I've gotten to be mentally about TTC and I'm tired of this person. I'm not getting anywhere, in fact my periods are getting worse, I haven't ovulated since October of last year and I'm gonna have to find a new doc anyways.&#128532;
I do wish you ALL the best this year and next!! And thanks for being there for me when I needed it &#9786;&#65039; 
Baby dust to Yall!! &#10024;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sunflower82

hi ladies about a week ago I got bfp but then yesterday I started spotting light brown so I went to see my doc he said keep an eye on it and put me in bed rest but then this morning it got bright red the spotting so I got worried and I called my docs office he told me go to emerg right away he called them to let them I'm on my way so I got in pretty fast the doc did blood work and did an ultrasound everything looked good on there once the blood report came showed low hcg abs he told me its a early mc but I feel I'm still pregnant and hmcg can rise slowly my spotting has gotten less and it's brown now I will request my doc for an ultrasound again and more blood work to see if hcg has dropped or risen I'm so upset my second mc


----------



## Fern81

MrsMcCurdy - so nice to hear from you and loving your positive attitude. xx All the best, good luck with the move & hope you do get your bfp in time. 

Sunflower - I'm really hoping it's not a m/c. Sending you LOTS of hugs hunni xxxxx

AFM - bfn 11dpo, back on the Pill in 2 days, atm we've decided not to do IVF and rather spend the funds on something that will actually yield a result since I believe IVF will not work (renovating the house, I want to enroll in University to do postgrad studies etc).

Bye all you lovely ladies. Thanks for the support while we were ttc. Especially all my long-term friends (you know who you are). I hope there are many more of you with clomid success stories. xx


----------



## Arohanui

Oh, Fern, I'll be sorry to see you go from this support group, but I totally respect your decision. I wish you and your DH lots and lots of happiness in your future! :hugs:


----------



## Fern81

Aro, I just have to say bye to you personally too. Sending you so many positive thoughts and wishes.
I will be checking in from time to time to stalk :) hope you get your rainbow xxxxx


----------



## RedRose19

sad here today, my follies did not grow and my uterus lining is so thick they think af is about to start :sad: they said if my period arrives soon i can move onto 100mg clomid and get a scan in before xmas, if not its gonna be jan before they can scan me so we will be missing a cycle


----------



## swimmyj1

Fern - sending lots of hugs your way we are really gonna miss you. Wishing you all the best in your new adventures. I love Washington I lived there a while sometime I wish I would have stayed. 

Sunflower - keeping you in my thoughts really hope it's not a mc. Keep us updated, and we are all here for you.

Rose - I'm sorry that just stinks! I didn't get a repeat scan so I don't know if mine matured more at all (makes me nervous maybe I should have gone in again) 

AFM - looks like I ovulated last night or early this morning. I got a + opk yesterday and again at 6am this morning but by 1130 it's very faded. Fingers crossed this cycle. If no luck I might take next month off.


----------



## sunflower82

Hi swimmy and fern81 my spotting has totally stopped 
And my test are darker some morning sickness to I'm going 
To see my doc Monday


----------



## nimbec

Hi everybody sorry I haven't posted in a while I have been desperately trying to get my emotions in order! I have been much more 'relaxed' about the whole ttc thing and haven't tempt or charted really apart from the odd opk to check if I knew my body well enough and yup I do! So anyway long story short I have now got my head around doing IVF in Jan - it was this time last year I was booked in and cancelled, this time we are doing it! I'm nervous and praying it works as we don't have endless funds. It's been a really tough decision but I've decided it's something I just have to do otherwise I'll always be wondering if it would have worked and I can't get the longing for a baby out of my head no matter how hard I try!! My planning appointment is next Wednesday so will know more then. 

Fern I'm so sorry you still haven't got that bfp life is truly cruel!!! I understand the difficulty regarding the IVF decision it's really a huge gamble and a ridiculously hard emotional decision to make. I really wish you the best of luck and I'm here if you want to chat at all. 

Hi k4th so nice to hear you lo is doing so well, yuk injections are horrid :( I can't believe where the time has gone I remember you announcing your bfp and now you have a 3 month old ..blimey! Thanks for thinking of me &#128512;. 

Hi to all the other golden oldies - there seems to be a few of us that have been here forever :( wishing you all the best of luck and thinking of you!! 

Hi to all the new people I haven't yet 'met' so sorry you are on this crazy ttc journey!! 

Sunflower I'm so sorry about the bleeding in keeping everything crossed for you and anxiously waiting for an update. 

Sorry I haven't addressed everyone personally 

Thinking of you all!! Xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Sunflower - how have you been doing I've been keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

nimbec - its good to hear from you again. Fingers crossed on your IVF keep us updated!!!

AFM - Question for you gals. I know i had 2 eggs this time, but has anyone ever heard of ovulating the eggs about a day apart?? I know I ovulated 1 egg on cd 14 but then cd 15 my morning opk was still + and that afternoon again with ovulation cramps. My temp jumped up again that day too. Very strange. Really hoping for a BFP this cycle, if not i think i'll be taking a few months off.


----------



## sunflower82

Hi swimmy I went to see my doc today my levels 
Are good my first prenatal is on Thursday morning


----------



## RedRose19

Hi ladies, is it at all possible i could of ovulated before my follicular tracking scan? I had bad bad cramping the day before my scan. 
And if so, would you see on the scan if the egg had already released? Thanks


----------



## Arohanui

Uncontrollable tears in our house tonight, CD29 and the spotting has started, expecting AF tomorrow :cry: This one has hit me particularly hard.

I think it's because of the time of year, with Christmas coming up and New Year, yet another year passing without the good news we're all waiting for, and now so close to my due date too. 

It just seems so unfair that some people struggle for so long and have losses when others find it so easy to just decide to start a family and get pregnant right away, then just keep popping them out. Feeling bitter and emotional :cry:


----------



## swimmyj1

RedRose19 - I'm not sure I think once you ovulate you can't see anything. What cd was your scan. Did they say anything?? this has me curious now lol

Arohanui - oh no :( im sorry AF showed her nasty face. I know what you mean about due dates. I would have been due the week after my anniversary and my DH wants to plan a trip but I already know I won't want to go... Its too hard to think about sometimes. You are not alone with the bitterness. I'm dreading the holidays, as much as I love my family and being able to see them. seeing all of my pregnant cousins who cant imagine why I'm "waiting" so long to have kids sounds like nothing short of torture. I'm already feeling out ... guess I still have a few days to test but as low as i've been I don't want anymore bfn. Sending you lots of hugs. Take it one day at a time


----------



## nimbec

Hi all 

Swimmy, I actually had this happen a few years ago whilst on a monitored cycle ...i think it was monitored i can't be exactly sure but i released 2 eggs a day apart - fx! 

Sunflower that is great news, wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! 

RedRose i'm sure it is possible, depending on what day they scanned you...did they see any follies? the dominant one could have been released early if they scanned you late. 

Arohanui i'm so so sorry about the witch and how you are feeling! I can completely relate its just awful. Nobody can even come close to understand the feelings unless they have been there themselves. I struggle massively with pg announcements and pregnant friends. I'm out this evening with a friend who is due anytime who only tried for 3 months and got pregnant, the other one got pregnant 1st time and i think maybe starting to try again :( Its so hard but somehow - don't ask me how we have to find the strength to carry on. :hugs::hugs:

As for me I had my planning appointment and was gutted that because of christmas and the fact they will only go off day 21 of next period my egg collection is not until the 8th Feb - seems an age away! BUT i must be positive as i'm actually doing something about it. Really hoping i'm pg this month and don't need to do the IVF - unlikley seeing as i have not had even a sniff of a line in 2.5 years :dohh: I think i'm 4dpo today so due xmas eve - oh JOY!!! how cruel is that!!


----------



## RedRose19

I had a scan on CD 15 the day before on CD 14 I had major cramping, so my scan was the next day. I'm wondering if they would see anything. I ask because they told me my uterus was so thick that either af was days away or I was in early stages of pregnancy they scanned me all over and couldn't see anything I wonder if I had actually ovulated before the scans because now I've sore boobs and nauseous.. and no period. They told me my cycle was a busy and to wait til af then we move onto 100mg Clomid.


----------



## swimmyj1

Rose - fingers crossed for you let us know how it works out :)

nimbec - Hoping you wont need it but at least IVF is scheduled!!!

AFM - just driving myself totally crazy during the tww lol and probably my dh with all of my random crying


----------



## sunflower82

Hi ladies how are u all doing I went to see my gyno on Friday and he told
Me that my hcg is still low then he sent me to the hospital for an ultrasound but they couldn't see anything the tech said its early so they still don't know if my bean is ok 
Or I'm misscarrage I go see me gyno Monday again I'm so frustrated I'm having no bleeding at all or cramping


----------



## swimmyj1

sunflower - what did your levels go up to?? I have my fingers crossed. My first mc was while taking clomid and I didn't bleed on my own so they gave me medication to move it along. Really hoping that is not the case!

AFM - I took a test today before I left for work and it was a bfn. But then about an hour later my Dh messaged me asking me why I didn't tell him I got a + ???? thinking its probably an evap but it has my hopes up way to high lol


----------



## RedRose19

hi ladies, af showed up :/ so i think i did ovulate just didnt get pregnant. its so painful and heavy. but at least theres movement.
im moving onto 100mg next, but the problem is i cant get a scan because that would be boxing day for me, im half tempted to take it and do it without a scan and trigger, but other part of me things it would be better to wait etc.. im not sure what to do


----------



## sunflower82

Well my ultrasound reports are good my tubes are clear baby isn't growing in the wrong place now there waiting for my second missed period and they will repeat the ultrasound


----------



## nimbec

Hi all! 

Swimmy any news? Hope it wasn't a nasty Evap! Fx

Red rose difficult decision although they do say clonid has a culminative effect so a gap isn't ideal but also not knowing if you o or not is also a pain - could you do day 21 progesterone to check ovulation maybe? Then you would know if the 100mg had made you O.... 

Sunflower great news fx for a happy and healthy 9 months! 

No news for me time is dragging I'm something like 7/8dpo really hoping I'm pg and don't need to do the IVF but drugs have arrived already and rather oddly I have to buy condoms to use for first 21 days of next cycle as drugs start then and can't have any possibility of being pg! That will be VERY odd not used them in a very long time!! Got a us scan 4th Jan to make sure my cyst is still only 3.5cm (has been for 2yrs)and semen analysis again as its out of date lol! 

Hope you are all ok! 

Fern I'm thinking of you, not sure if you pop in from time to time x


----------



## swimmyj1

Rose do you get follice scans? That's my favorite thing about clomid so I know if I'm gonna ovulate or not and how many eggs.

Sunflower - my fingers are crossed for you! I hope everything goes well!!

Nimbec - was not a Evap :) went and got a blood test to confirm. I was only 9 or 10 dpo and my hcg was 18. So my doc is pretty happy, repeating test tomorrow night. But my urine tests are already much darker than the one I thought was an evap. Not getting too excited until we see how the numbers go.


----------



## swimmyj1

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## nimbec

Congrats swimmy&#128512;!


----------



## swimmyj1

Thank you :) i'm still really nervous after my last 2 losses but my betas have been good so far. testing one more time on tuesday have my fingers crossed then i have to wait until jan 4 for my 6 week ultrasound. 
Fingers crossed Feb brings you your next baby!


----------



## Arohanui

Swimmy - how did your 6 week scan go?

How is everyone else going? This thread has gone a bit quiet. Jan 13th was my due date, and anniversary, so DH and I went away to get away from everything. It was a hard time, but we managed to have some fun and enjoy the quiet time to ourselves too. When we got back on the 14th we had a little surprise - letrozole success. Scan on the 1st or Feb - nervously waiting to hear the news...


----------



## swimmyj1

Arohanui - congrats!! So happy for you. 

My scan's have been great so far! measuring a little ahead 8 week scan saw a cute little gummy bear with a nice strong heart beat. no longer have to go through our fertility clinic. Just trying to get things all settled with my OB.


----------



## Fern81

Just popping in to say congrats Arohanui!!!!! No news from me. Waiting on endo surgery midyear and maybe IVF if we can afford it.


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Congrats Aro!! And Swimmy! So exciting!!

So apparently once you start trying you never actually stop. It's been in the back of my head the entire time I tried to take a break. So I went on BC pills for two months, moved across country, remembered why I hated birth control pills and what they did to me before, and now I'm back on the band wagon! I've decided to actually to commit to a more natural route, I'm going to take Vitex for at least 6 months before giving up on it. I've tried it before but it was only 1 1/2 months and I've been doing more reading and it really needs at least 3 months to get going for severe imbalances. So I bought it today and am going for it! I'm excited again! 
Missed being on the forum. Hope you all are doing well! 
Baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

MrsMcCurdy we missed you too! Congrats on moving :) that must have been exciting


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

It has been! Especially since we don't know anyone here!


----------



## Arohanui

Hey everyone, just wanted to update that everything is ok so far. Saw a tiny blimp on screen with a little flicker heartbeat measuring 6 and a half weeks. Still early days, but we're getting there :)


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yay!! That must've been awesome to see on the screen! Is it sinking in yet that there's a baby coming? 
Stay well!


----------



## swimmyj1

Yay!! I remember ours at 6 weeks didn't look like much but 8 weeks sure did and 10 made me cry lol so excited for you!


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Can I join you ladies? I'm ttc #1 for a little over a year now :( And after 3 unsuccessful rounds of Clomid several months ago, (I didn't have monitoring so I don't really know if I ovulated on them or not) I am now on to my second round of Femara. Last month I tried 2.5mg and didn't ovulate according to 21 day bloods, so I'll be taking 5mg on cd 5-9. I'm currently on cd2. Fingers crossed for this month!!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Welcome Wendy im sorry you haven't had much luck with clomid. With the higher dose are they going to monitor this cycle too?


----------



## PeterPanWendy

swimmyj1 Thanks! My previous doctor put me on the Clomid with no preliminary testing, so I switched doctors after that didn't work out. I am really happy with my new doctor. I'll have a 21 day blood draw again this time. Really hoping this is my month!


----------



## swimmyj1

fingers crossed!! keep us updated :)


----------



## Futuremomtobe

I'm joining you ladies journey. This will be my 4th round of clomid. First 2 months were 50 mg, 3rd month was 100 mg and this month I'm upping to 150 mg. I really hope this month is gonna be the one!!


----------



## swimmyj1

Futuremomtobe - are they doing ultrasounds to see how many follicles you have??


----------



## Futuremomtobe

No they are not. I had blood tests and a ultrasound and I had an hsg which found one side of my tubes are blocked before I started clomid. They did another ultrasound to look at my ovaries like a week and a half ago. I feel like they could be doing more to monitor me since they keep upping the dosage


----------



## swimmyj1

Yeah I agree I would be frustrated not knowing how many eggs it was giving me or what side they were on. I'm sorry :(


----------



## Arohanui

Futuremomtobe said:


> No they are not. I had blood tests and a ultrasound and I had an hsg which found one side of my tubes are blocked before I started clomid. They did another ultrasound to look at my ovaries like a week and a half ago. I feel like they could be doing more to monitor me since they keep upping the dosage

Are they doing CD21 blood tests each round to see if you've ovulated? Are the blood tests showing no ovulation on the lower dosage, and is that why they are increasing the dose? If bloods are showing that you ARE ovulating I would want to know why they are increasing the dosage. If bloods are showing no ovulation are they maybe waiting until they find the right dosage before fully monitoring (ie. Are they thinking no point in ultrasounds etc. if no ovulation is occurring?). If no CD21 blood tests are being done to confirm ovulation (or no ovulation) and no monitoring with scans is being done to look at follicles, I don't see how they can know what is and what isn't working for you, and to be honest, if that's the case I'd consider looking for another clinic, as to increase your dosage when you possibly don't need it may not be good for you.


----------



## swimmyj1

I was looking through my fertility stuff from before and even on the 100mg my labs said I didn't ovulate. But my scan showed beautiful multiple follicles and I got pregnant that cycle. I hope they can give u more answers


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi I'm new to this thread I started Clomid in Jan 2016 first time on it took cd2-6 50mg. I don't have any issues like PCOs docs not sure why I can't conceive been trying since Nov 2013. I'm wondering if anyone else is finding they O late I'm on Cd20 and still negative on Opk which is strange for me as I normally O on CD14. I'm worried as I go for my bloods tomorrow but I know I've not Od yet.


----------



## AngelaALA

Finally got through to my Docs who has given me more information told me that I should still go for blood tests tomorrow even though still negative on Opk also stated I will remain on 50mg for first three months which if nothing will be increased to 100mg after this and I also start follicle tracking next month I have to call them to book in on CD1. It's all very daunting all this it's my first tome on Clomid and just trying to learn on my feet I just hope all this hassle works and I get my BFP and carry full term


----------



## PeterPanWendy

swimmyj1 said:


> I was looking through my fertility stuff from before and even on the 100mg my labs said I didn't ovulate. But my scan showed beautiful multiple follicles and I got pregnant that cycle. I hope they can give u more answers

I think that has happened to me before (not getting pregnant obviously, haha). But I usually ovulate on cd 19-21 and so if I have a 21 day blood draw, I still technically would have another week before my blood work would show that I ovulated. Its frustrating :( My OBGYN did say that the Femara is supposed to help me ovulate on or about cd 14, and on Clomid I ovulated late. So hopefully that won't be an issue this month.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's reassuring to hear that others have Od late on clomid to it gives me hope that I'm not out the running this month yet


----------



## AngelaALA

Well got some exciting news about my bloods today they said that I'm ovulating yeeyyyy so happy. They said anything over 30 is a good sign and mine are 96 which is extremely good. They can't explain why I've had no positive on the OPK but said the bloods are more accurate and precise and everything is showing as good news I'm so relieved plenty of BDing for me or I could already be in my 2ww who knows I will keep you all posted cross your fingers for me girls.


----------



## LouOscar01

It's so easy to miss ovulation on OPKs. I used a different brand this cycle and got myself into such a mess because I hadn't got a positive when I normally do but my temp went up a couple of days later. The new tests just didn't register it as a positive.

I haven't been on here in a reaaaaaally long time.

Clomid has so far got me pregnant 3 out of 6 cycles...however I've lost all of them. I love Clomid for making me ovulate :)


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry for your losses louoscar01, I too have had a MC at 6wks end of last year it's hearbreaking that MC was a natural one and the only time I have ever BFP in the 2 years and 3 months that we have been TTC. I started Clomid for the first time in Jan I'm on 50mg took it CD 2-6. I'm just glad that I am ovulating as didn't want to loose a month on this Clomid without giving it a proper try as they will only let me be on it for 6 months 3 at 50 then 3 at 100 and then after that it's IVF but I only get one free go of that and it's expensive


----------



## PeterPanWendy

I was only on Clomid for 3 months, but I am allowed to take Femara for 6 months. Hopefully I won't have to take it that long! And hopefully I'll get good news that I ovulated next Monday. I'm glad you got good news Angela!


----------



## AngelaALA

I hope you get your BFP peterpanwendy.

Well I'm 7 days off AF I had a tiny bit of brownish/pinkish spotting yesterday but nothing further since then, The night before the spotting I have dull cramping even though I don't suffer from period pains and backache, my stomach is also bloated and I've lost my appetite and gone off coffee I'm a coffee fiend I normally can't function without two cups in the morning. 

They all do sound like good signs but I'm going to try and not to get my hopes up. I'm not going to test till 22nd wen my AF is due x


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm out this month AF has shown it's ugly head a week early so Clomid round two begins tomorrow and I'll be going a fertility clinic and begin follicle tracking so hopefully I will get more info on whats going on x


----------



## swimmyj1

AngelaALA - sorry AF showed up :( i didn't have any success until i went to a fertility clinic with clomid and follicle tracking. So i really hope that gives you the answers you need.


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks swimmyj1 it is reassuring to know and still gives me hope, I know I'm now in the right place and with all the help from professionals that I'm more likely to get my BFP so I'll keep going and see what happens. I now know that Clomid has shortened my cycles and I never suffered with cramps before but this is the first month on Clomid that I have ever got them not sure if that's a good sign though but I'm going to stay positive about it all. How are you getting on are you trying again and taking Clomid again or something else x


----------



## PeterPanWendy

I think I actually ovulated this time! I'm going for my 21 day bloods tomorrow morning, but I had ewcm on cd 14 and my boobs have been sore on the sides which I read is a good indication of having ovulated. I'm 6dpo today and my boobs are still sore and I also had a little bit of odorless white discharge earlier. Kmfx!


----------



## swimmyj1

yay! fingers crossed!


----------



## Vankiwi

Hi ladies, I'm due to start the first round of Clomid this week. For those of you that it made moody/crazy, was it all cycle, or just while you were on it?


----------



## mgonzales

Hi ladies! 

I'm Megan, 24 (25 in March), married and no children. I have been battling PCOS for 7 years and recently started seeing a GYN who prescribed me Provera on January 28th. My last dose of Provera was February 7th. I started AF on February 10th and first dose of 50mg Clomid on cd 3-February 12th...last dose Clomid was cd 5-February 16th and have been using First Response opks since the 19th of February... They've been getting gradually darker and I'm super excited as this will be my first... But I'm concerned because GYN says I have a lot of mature follicles in each ovary. He wasn't so concerned as to mandate that we refrain from TBD and in fact ordered my hubby and I to do TBD every other day starting on February 21st. He informed us that I could ovulate 5-10 days after my last dose of Clomid...kind of scared to have more than two lol.


----------



## mgonzales

Vankiwi 

I didn't like the hot flashes... Also had an exploding feeling in my ovaries-not too bad but noticeable.


----------



## swimmyj1

Vankiwi - I only really had mood swings while on it. Hot flashes lasted almost up until ovulation for me. 

mgonzales - did they do a follicle scan? if so how many is a lot? last question what day of your cycle were you when doing the scan if you had one. I did follicle scans while taking clomid through a fertility specialist and really they are only accurate after cycle day 12. I had one scan on day 12 of my cycle once and we thought i was going to end up with 6 eggs! 2 days later my scan showed only 3 follicles continued to mature.


----------



## mgonzales

swimmyj1 said:


> Vankiwi - I only really had mood swings while on it. Hot flashes lasted almost up until ovulation for me.
> 
> mgonzales - did they do a follicle scan? if so how many is a lot? last question what day of your cycle were you when doing the scan if you had one. I did follicle scans while taking clomid through a fertility specialist and really they are only accurate after cycle day 12. I had one scan on day 12 of my cycle once and we thought i was going to end up with 6 eggs! 2 days later my scan showed only 3 follicles continued to mature.

My doctor called me before my last clomid and told me to call him when I got a positive on opk... I called this morning but he wasn't in and his colleagues looked at my chart and said it did say he wanted me to call but not a reason why. I had an ultrasound on January 26th because of ovary pain and they said that there were too many to count. I'll find out tomorrow sometime whether or not he wants to do a scan or a blood draw. Haven't gotten any other type of scan as of yet. I just have a history of PCOS and annovulation


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Hey ladies, just checking in! It's been a few days.

I had my 21 day blood draw yesterday. (I took 5mg Femara cd 5-9) The nurse just called and confirmed that I ovulated! So now I have an agonizing week of waiting before I can test. I'm 8dpo and I will probably test on Sunday. AF would be due Monday and I'm just hoping she stays away! My bbs have been sore since about 2dpo, mostly on the sides which indicates that I ovulated. Now they're also sore on the top insides, like my cleavage area. I'm so excited as I haven't ovulated in months!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hey guys well I've finished second round Clomid on CD8 waiting for O but think it is on its way as feeling lethargic and feel bloated and full no pain just a full feeling that I didn't get last month I think Clomid dried my Cm up to I've seen people on about muniex what is this? I've heard of something called preeseed too anyone any idea what this is too as I feel I need to get something this month that is sperm friendly and will help x


----------



## PeterPanWendy

You can use Mucinex or Robitussin to increase your cm. Just make sure the only active ingredient is guafinesin. You don't want anything that says DM (meaning it has dextromorpethan - probably spelled that wrong haha). I used a generic brand of Mucinex. It was a 12 hour pill - 600 mg. I read that you should take at least 600 mg per day. I tried PreSeed one month, but I ended up not ovulating that month anyway. I prefer the Mucinex because I feel like the PreSeed is messy, and I also read that it's better for it to be an increase in your own cm as opposed to using something like PreSeed. Hope that helps!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks peterpanwendy I'm going to look it up now as Clomid has most definitely affected my Cm as I was never this dry I've heard if your dry it could also be a sign of a thinner womb lining is that true or am I just worrying over nothing. I've got my follicle tracking on 03Rd March so I'm going to look for municex now start taking it ASAP as I've got a feeling I'm going to O any day now what CD you up to you started Clomid x


----------



## PeterPanWendy

I've never read/heard anything about it meaning you have a thinner lining. That can be a side effect of Clomid, however. That's one of the reasons my OBGYN put me on Femara instead because it has less side effects like drying up cm and thinning uterine lining. I would just try out the Mucinex, but make sure you drink lots of water for it to work properly. Some women don't ever notice much cm, but you can have fertile cm without seeing it. I only had one day of it this cycle, on OV day, and I had one day - I think maybe 5dpo - where I had a bit of white thicker cm, but other than that nothing this cycle.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I've got a little creamy Cm today but I know for a fact I'm not as lubricated if you get me, I've looked up mucinex I can order it off amazon but they don't sell it in England it looks like boots which is our big chemist chain sell a similar product so I'm going to speak to the pharmacist about it see what they would recommend xx cheers for the advice x


----------



## PeterPanWendy

You're welcome! I know what you mean. Let me know if it helps! Like I said, any brand with Guafinesin as the active ingredient should do the trick. :thumbup:


----------



## swimmyj1

AngelaALA - preseed is amazing for when clomid dries you up (which it can do a ton). our feritility doc didn't recommend using medications but did say it can give you some more EWCM. I know the clomid was a big reason I got pregnant but i know without the preseed it wouldn't have happened. Also clomid can thin your lining that's why many doctors want to go a cd14 ultrasound to check how many eggs you have and see if your lining is over 8. If not usually eggs will not implant. This usually happens when you have taken a few months of clomid and it resolves after a month of not using it. Hope i was helpful :) good luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Cheers swimmyj1 I have follicle tracking on 3Rd March. I'm on second round of Clomid 50mg I use Opks didn't get a positive last month but my CD21 bloods said I had O anything over 30 is good and mine where 96 I'm on Cd9 still neg on Opks but feel O is coming I've just purchased some Preseed from Amazon as a pack comes with OPKs, a basal thermometer and really early hpts I'm hoping they come before O arrives wish me luck xx


----------



## swimmyj1

fingers crossed!!


----------



## mgonzales

I took clomid on days 3-5 and didn't experience an issue with dry cm. Do you think it depends on the person. Also, I'd like to inform all of you that I am officially in the two week wait... Wish me luck! Lol


----------



## AngelaALA

Oohh congratulations I hope you get your BFP, I don't think it matters the dry cm if anything it's a good thing you haven't had this symptom as you need plenty of cm to help the sperm, what CD you on I'm on CD10 and still waiting for O but due to how I've been feeling I reckon it will be soon in the next few days I'm testing twice a day on Opk as don't want to miss it xx


----------



## PeterPanWendy

Ladies, I'm feeling a little crazy today, haha! So I gave in and took a couple of the First Response Digital Gold tests, one last night (10 dpo) and one this morning (11dpo) with fmu. They both said "no" which I expected because I know they aren't as sensitive, but I was reading reviews and many people said they weren't reliable but that there's a regular strip test inside. So, against my better judgement, I opened both. The one from last night was stark white except for the control line, but the one from this morning had the control line and another faint line! I know I'm still early, but am I crazy, or is this possible? Any of you ladies have experience with these tests? I'm planning on getting some regular FRERs and testing again Sunday (13dpo) with fmu.


----------



## AngelaALA

I would get yourself some other early hpts and test again hun. Well I'm on CD12 now still getting negative on OPKS so I'm confused with them and really don't know what to think I'm thinking of moving away from the clearblue digital ones as I haven't got a positive on them for the past two months and I'm so sure I've already O or due to O today as I've had all the symptoms, pain in sides, bloating, emotional, hot flushes and yesterday started getting EWCM. Has anyone had bad results from the digital Opks could I still O without getting a positive on them


----------



## swimmyj1

Wendy - I don't think I used the digitals until already had a + with wondfos but I did open one to see the lines. I recommend going out and just getting some cheap regular tests so you can see if you have a line. I could see one by 10dpo super light but there. Ooohhhh fingers crossed girly! 

Angela - I was always a late O usually like cd18 lol. I used the cheap wondfos a clear blue digitals. A few months I didnt get a + on the digitals but did on the wondfos. Very frustrating I'm sorry :( i recommend getting the cheap ones of eBay because u can get a ton of them for like 12$ and test as often as u want. If you didn't o I hope you do soon!


----------



## AngelaALA

Well my Preseed came with 15 of them cheap OPKS I've done two both I know the results mean negative but I'm showing a faint second line does that mean they're detecting something and O is coming x me and Dh have started BD going to as much as possible as don't want to miss O Preseed was good definitely recommend it easy to use and does work xx


----------



## PeterPanWendy

I got a bfp with frer this morning at 13dpo!!! I'm in shock and soooo excited! Now I have to figure out how I want to tell hubby!


----------



## AngelaALA

OMG that's fantastic news so happy for you congratulations xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm CD13 and still negative on Opks but the second line is getting darker does that mean O is on its way I know it's definitely still negative as the second line is lighter than the first but the line each time over the past two days is getting darker is that a good sign also got bad backache today didn't last long though and stomach pains, also I've not really been temping as only just got my thermometer but my temp has increased from 96.7 to 97.48 which is a big increase that must mean something does it guys xx


----------



## ttcba

Hello everyone! I am a new member here but not new to ttc. Here is a little timeline of my story:

2/2011 - Off birth control, not actively trying but whatever happens, happens mentality.

8/2011 - Started getting a brownish discharge about 10 days before my period. Husband was getting out of military soon we just didn't know when. He was injured and the getting out process is crazy at that point we just knew it was happening soon. So I was a little stressed with when are we moving, when should I have my job lined up for, ect. I thought the discharge had to do with that. Needless to say we moved back to PA 11/2011 and this discharge continued. Early 2012 I went to see a doctor. She ordered ultrasounds but it was just the typical there is a cyst here or there and the next one they were gone and maybe another one here or there. I was annoyed I didn't get an answer other than we can put you on birth control but I didn't want that as we were ready to start trying. To this day I still get this discharge before my period some months and other months are normal. 

6/2013 We started ttc. Went to another doctor and they didn't really have an answer for me either about discharge other than they could put me on clomid and see if that takes it away. So I was on clomid for 4 months and it did take the discharge away for that time period but no success on the ttc front.

7/2014 My husband had SA done. The first 2 showed lower results than one would like but not completely bad. The 3rd was just on the line for within normal limits. All tests were 3-4 weeks apart.

1/2015 Went to see a fertility specialist to see what they had to say because still no luck with ttc. I had a bunch of blood work done throughout my cycle and a hystocelopenogram done. Everything came back good. At this point she recommended an IUI for unexplained fertility with mild male factor. We decided we would give it a little longer and see what happens.

8/2015 Had a D&C done to clean me out and see if this would help with brown discharge and/or the ttc.

2/2016 I started back up with the fertility clinic and we are in the process of a work up for the IUI. We waited to long so I had all my bloodwork drawn again. My husband is scheduled with them at end of March for his SA and IUI prep. Hopefully by April or May we will be set up to do the IUI. 

This has been my journey so far. In the middle of all this I tried essential oils, pre-seed, and most recently the last 2 months I have used the soft cups. Every month I analyze all my symptoms and think/hope this is the month. I have never had any pregnancy or miscarriage. My cycle is regular 28-30 days. It is defiantly discouraging/disapointing month after month. 

I have been doing a lot of research just recently on IUI success and IVF and my head is spinning. Our insurance does not cover any of it so it will be all out of pocket which sucks but if it doesn't work I think that will suck even more. It stresses me just thinking about it. What I am finding is IUI success is not that much more than a regular month so I can not see having multiple attempts with no luck. The cost around here is ~$1,500 for the IUI and ~$19,000 for the IVF. But looking at the success rates of IVF being 68% it makes me think maybe we should just go that route. But if we have luck after 3 IUI then that would only be ~$4,500 which is a lot less than IVF. But if it doesn't work then we just wasted all that money. But there is no guarantee with IVF. So maybe we should just look to adoption. But I want my own baby too........ this is my head for the last week and I don't know what to do or think or anything!! This is what made me look for a support system. So thanks for listening to my crazy!!!


----------



## ttcba

Sorry... I don't know how to delete the last message I posted it on the wrong page.


----------



## AngelaALA

It's okay Ttbc all of us here are taking fertility treatment as we are all in the same boat needing assistance in order to get our baby.



Right guys I'm so happy :happydance: finally got a positive on Opks and got my smiley face on clearblue digital 



So happy since I didn't get a positive last month. From the cheapies I got faint lines yesterday, then this morning a little darker I was going to test around 9pm tonight but whilst out I got really backache out the blue didn't last long then stomach cramps and bloating so took another which was really dark. Due to this me and Dh BD with help from Preseed as Clomid has well not helped my Cm afterwards I thought I'd just do my digital just to confirm and there it was :happydance: wish me luck for a sticky egg also going to temp see if it rises then falls which will help with confirmation of O xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Wendy - yay!!! So excited.

Angela - yes mine would always get darker leading up to that's why I loved them so much I could get a good idea of when o was on its way :) temps you won't get much of an idea of what's going on until you have a month of two to compair. Mine would usually go up for a day then drop way low the next on my o day. I know its a pain in the butt but it super helped me. Go catch that egg!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks for the advice swimmyj if I'm honest with myself I knew Tempsford would probably tell me nothing due to not having the full month to track my temp I hope I do get a sticky egg this month x


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm fuming just called docs about follicle tracking see if could go earlier as I reckon Thursday will be too late and can't bring me forward said to still go in as you never know might still see something, I'll still go but think it will be a waste of time.

I've took two more Opks cheapie and digital and still positive on CD14 but lines are much darker alot darker than tester line so more BDing for us, also checked Cm appears a little stretchy but can't really tell due to needing Preseed and temp this morning dropped slightly but if I'm honest had broken sleep and haven't been tracking for full month I'm just going to keep tracking temp see when rise happens and then check through TWW properly really as if it continues to rise steadily for 10 days straight and past that then it's a sign of possible pregnancy so it gives me something to do whilst I'm playing the waiting game wish me luck xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Ooohhh that's a good strong surge if your lines are darker. Maybe they will see something Thursday but I agree it's probably gonna be to Late. Ooohhh fingers crossed for you!


----------



## MayesW

I'm so sorry for you ladies. I have never taken Clomid myself, but there's a friend of mine who did and she got pregnant. I don't really remember for how long she took it but I doubt that it was more than a year. I really hope that soon here would appear more success stories!!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks mayesw nice to hear a happy ending to Clomid xx

Well guys got negative on both digital and cheapie even though lines still quite dark so must just be coming out of the LH phase meaning I will hopefully O in next 12 - 24 hours just BD again now and will BD everyday for next three days I know the tracking won't tell me if any good eggs now but atleast I'll get confirmation of O if I have.

Today though I got really bad abdominal pain so bad at time it took my breath away and pains in my hips so called doc as I was worried due to Clomid effect can cause OHS overstimulated ovaries which is dangerous and all they said was to just monitor it and if it got any worse to go A&E useless. Luckily the pain has subsided still odd twinges but nothing like it was I've never got pain like that before, anyone else got this before x my symptoms have been strange this month backache with cramps and bloating when got the surge and now that pain I never had any of that last month xx


----------



## swimmyj1

when I was on the 100mg of clomid and ovulated 3 eggs. It felt like my side had exploded when the 1st egg dropped (i'm assuming that's what it was from). It was a horrible stabbing pain that kept me pretty sore for a while then when egg 2-3 dropped from the same side i could tell but it wasn't as painful. Maybe that was your egg releasing. oooohh hope your TWW goes by fast


----------



## AngelaALA

That's what I'm thinking swimmyj that pain was ovulation I've never felt pain like it before it was awful I was thinking it could of been a sign that I may have released more than one egg.

Well took temp at 5am and it's dramatically dropped so I shall see it it increases tomorrow for next three days confirming O has occurred and also took Opk again and the line is alot fainter so I won't be taking them anymore as I'm now in DPO phase DPO1 today eeeekkk I'm feeling good about it this cycle hope Ive caught my sticky or eggs I'd love twins I'm a twin myself so is mum it's not skipped three generations in my family the doc told me due to that fact I was higher risk of multiple births on clomid x


----------



## mgonzales

Omg! 9 days to go before I can test. However, according to the First Response website, I can test in 3 days. Two days ago I started feeling sick... I now have a cold. Nose is super congested, I'm tired more than ever, and I am sneezing non stop throughout the day. This is extremely random as I am usually not prone to allergy season(s).


----------



## AngelaALA

Mgonzales I can test around same time as you good luck do you tempt all x


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I'm possibly DPO2 now took another OPK don't know why just did and it's really faint so definitely no more now, yesterday got slight twinges on right side but nothing really major nothing at all like the day before. Took temperature this morning and it's risen day before it dipped to 97.05 and today it's risen to 97.33 so just monitor it see if it continues to be high for the next three days plus got my follicle tracking tomorrow which should also confirm O has occurred. Me and Dh using Preseed throughout BD for the two days leading up to O, twice on O day and then the day after O so I've done all I can and given myself the best chance possible so just playing the dreaded TWW stage now. I hate this stage as there is nothing you can do but wait atleast the stage before you can prep organise your doing something but in this stage your just over analyzing every possible symptom your having hoping it's a good sign. Well FX for me that I may get my happy ending to my 2 and half years of TTC xx


----------



## swimmyj1

Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## mgonzales

AngelaALA said:


> Mgonzales I can test around same time as you good luck do you tempt all x

No, I don't temp. I think that it's a useful technique but I would forget to do it as I have very busy mornings. So far I have had more white discharge (sorry if tmi) that is odorless and I'm just exhausted all the time.


----------



## AngelaALA

I've set my alarm to wake me up at 5am just so I can take my temp it's at side of bed as soon as alarm goes off I take my temp record it on fertility friend then go back to sleep lol crazy I know but due to being a shift worker 5am is the only time I know I can stick too routinely xx

I think white is fine that means creamy it shouldn't be anything to worry about if it's odourless hun when you going to test xx

Well I'm DPO3 couldn't BD last night in the end as DHs gramps is very ill in hospital had to rush over last night which killed the mood both of us didn't feel up to it last night. Hope we've done enough now got my dip in temp two days ago and last two days it's steadily rising so just see if temp keeps high till I can test and doesn't drop. Also got my follicle tracking today which won't show me any follicles anymore as too late but should confirm O so I'll keep you guys posted xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well just as I thought it was too late to see any eggs as I've already O but this is the gulp bit all that pain I felt was because I have released three eggs Three follicles all of good size ruptured one follicle on right and two on the left one follicle more dominant than the other two but from Doc all of very good size yikes triplets lol xx so I'm hoping that atleast one got fertilized I've got three little eggs so my chances are good this month FX for me so excited next 9 days are going to be such a long wait before I can test eeeekkk xx


----------



## mgonzales

If I don't get a bfp this cycle then I'll try it next cycle. I think I'm going to test on my b-day March 15th I took a clear blue advanced last night and it said not pregnant... According to implantation calculator, sticky won't implant until tomorrow.


----------



## Nikky86

after 5 years of trying decided to see a Doctor
after all the test he did he put me on clomid
it tool #150 to get me to ovulated so i had 2 success cycles and no BFP 
so sad when you finally fix that missing puzzle that keeping you from getting pregnant to then realize theres more to that.
so I ov during days 17 or 18 with a luteal phase of 14 this month
and i had trisphalic chart during 11dpo but got my hopes high but didnt get a positive and woke up with a Period :growlmad::cry:

so going into chart #3 and just dont know what to do this month
try another doc or keep on with #150 clomid 
im not taking no vitamins or folic acid


----------



## Nikky86

Im in the same boat
i dont know what to do every month that passes is worse and worse my problem was i didnt ovulated till now on 150 clomid but that hasnt done the job so i dont know what do i was looking into adpotion today but having that mindset of not delivering a baby is hard

my doc suggest IuI but but is not 100%

maybe i should try 4th doc or ask for a trigger shot 

depressing :nope: to wake up and fight the same battle



ttcba said:


> Hello everyone! I am a new member here but not new to ttc. Here is a little timeline of my story:
> 
> 2/2011 - Off birth control, not actively trying but whatever happens, happens mentality.
> 
> 8/2011 - Started getting a brownish discharge about 10 days before my period. Husband was getting out of military soon we just didn't know when. He was injured and the getting out process is crazy at that point we just knew it was happening soon. So I was a little stressed with when are we moving, when should I have my job lined up for, ect. I thought the discharge had to do with that. Needless to say we moved back to PA 11/2011 and this discharge continued. Early 2012 I went to see a doctor. She ordered ultrasounds but it was just the typical there is a cyst here or there and the next one they were gone and maybe another one here or there. I was annoyed I didn't get an answer other than we can put you on birth control but I didn't want that as we were ready to start trying. To this day I still get this discharge before my period some months and other months are normal.
> 
> 6/2013 We started ttc. Went to another doctor and they didn't really have an answer for me either about discharge other than they could put me on clomid and see if that takes it away. So I was on clomid for 4 months and it did take the discharge away for that time period but no success on the ttc front.
> 
> 7/2014 My husband had SA done. The first 2 showed lower results than one would like but not completely bad. The 3rd was just on the line for within normal limits. All tests were 3-4 weeks apart.
> 
> 1/2015 Went to see a fertility specialist to see what they had to say because still no luck with ttc. I had a bunch of blood work done throughout my cycle and a hystocelopenogram done. Everything came back good. At this point she recommended an IUI for unexplained fertility with mild male factor. We decided we would give it a little longer and see what happens.
> 
> 8/2015 Had a D&C done to clean me out and see if this would help with brown discharge and/or the ttc.
> 
> 2/2016 I started back up with the fertility clinic and we are in the process of a work up for the IUI. We waited to long so I had all my bloodwork drawn again. My husband is scheduled with them at end of March for his SA and IUI prep. Hopefully by April or May we will be set up to do the IUI.
> 
> This has been my journey so far. In the middle of all this I tried essential oils, pre-seed, and most recently the last 2 months I have used the soft cups. Every month I analyze all my symptoms and think/hope this is the month. I have never had any pregnancy or miscarriage. My cycle is regular 28-30 days. It is defiantly discouraging/disapointing month after month.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research just recently on IUI success and IVF and my head is spinning. Our insurance does not cover any of it so it will be all out of pocket which sucks but if it doesn't work I think that will suck even more. It stresses me just thinking about it. What I am finding is IUI success is not that much more than a regular month so I can not see having multiple attempts with no luck. The cost around here is ~$1,500 for the IUI and ~$19,000 for the IVF. But looking at the success rates of IVF being 68% it makes me think maybe we should just go that route. But if we have luck after 3 IUI then that would only be ~$4,500 which is a lot less than IVF. But if it doesn't work then we just wasted all that money. But there is no guarantee with IVF. So maybe we should just look to adoption. But I want my own baby too........ this is my head for the last week and I don't know what to do or think or anything!! This is what made me look for a support system. So thanks for listening to my crazy!!!


----------



## AngelaALA

FX for all you guys I really hope we all get our BFPS soon, I really hope this cycle is a winner for me as I now know I've only got one more shot of Clomid before they review my case then after that if they don't allow me to have Clomid for a further 3 months will be IVF xx


----------



## halei2715

Hey, y'all! So DH and I have been ttc since November. Doctor started us on Metformin and 50 mg of Clomid. Now, we're up to 200 mg. Went for day 13 follicle check and it revealed 5 large follicles on my right ovary and one fair-sized one on the left. Doing lots of BDing, but the 2ww is killer! So glad I found this "club" thread. Does Clomid give any of you guys hot flushes, or is just me?


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome halei your in your TWW too how many DPO I'm in TWW too can test on 12th so nervous. I was only on 50mg took at night and did get hot flushes xx


----------



## halei2715

I think I'm in the 2ww period? Day 1 was Feb. 16... Day 10 was February 26 (beginning of ovulation?), and day 20 (end of ovulation?) will be March 8. Am I in the 2ww yet? I'm new to this!


----------



## Nikky86

when i finally wanted to start getting pregnant i had irregular period and short period all screwed up 
so i went to one doctor and he did the dye test all good with that
so he said i wasnt ovulating he gave me #50 that didnt work then said increase #50 more if that doest work increase more even put me on metamorphine like if i had pcos i though i did and 
when i switch to a especiliast he did all the test agians
he said i didnt have pcos and said #100 and then progesterone check
ddidnt ovulate
on #150 i did ovulate checked with progesterone level 
so that cycle didnt succeed
now the one i just did temps where high and seems i ovulated
But negative on Af 

So im ovulating but stil no BFP 
im thinking about taking supplements to better the eggs seeing if that helps


----------



## AngelaALA

Yes sounds like it hun as soon as you O you go into TWW how did you realise O did you do OPK once you knew you had good follicles exciting for you hope you get your BFP 

Well I'm DPO4 I really want 8 days to go quick so I can test really hoping I get my BFP xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Welcome Nicky here's hoping you get your BFP soon have you thought about other things to try like IUI and IVF xx what have the Docs suggested have they not tried follicle tracking to see how your follicles look before O xx


----------



## halei2715

I think this reply was for me... I didn't use an OPKs. Up until now, I thought follicles were eggs... So now, I'm a little disheartened. :( I've been reading a bit and it seems that a follicle has to be at least 18 mm to release. My doctor updated the info on our patient portal, and the measurements for my follicles were as follows: 23,124, 21,353, 14.194, 80.416 and 48. (Yes, the last two are correct... No typos. Hahaha!) So maybe if my research holds true, we'll have at least one good egg with 4 out of 5 follicles meeting the 18 mm minimum mark.


----------



## halei2715

AngelaALA said:


> Yes sounds like it hun as soon as you O you go into TWW how did you realise O did you do OPK once you knew you had good follicles exciting for you hope you get your BFP
> 
> Well I'm DPO4 I really want 8 days to go quick so I can test really hoping I get my BFP xx


I think this reply was for me... I didn't use an OPKs. Up until now, I thought follicles were eggs... So now, I'm a little disheartened. I've been reading a bit and it seems that a follicle has to be at least 18 mm to release. My doctor updated the info on our patient portal, and the measurements for my follicles were as follows: 23,124, 21,353, 14.194, 80.416 and 48. (Yes, the last two are correct... No typos. Hahaha!) So maybe if my research holds true, we'll have at least one good egg with 4 out of 5 follicles meeting the 18 mm minimum mark.


----------



## AngelaALA

Halel2745 yes that reply was for you from my understanding it is the same if follicle is big it means there's a decent mature egg developing my follicles had already burst I couldn't see anything but the doc showed me three good sized follicles and showed me were the egg had burst through them possibly she said one was more dominant than the other two and had already started to collapse meaning O was a few days ago which is what I thought as I believe O was on Monday due to the severe abdominal pain I felt and Doc said that pain was more than likely due to the release of three eggs xx


----------



## AngelaALA

And also that's sounds really good definitely sounds like you will have more than one good egg there xx


----------



## Nikky86

In my doctors office he never uses a ultrasound which is weird he relys on blood test charting and cycle i was thinking about the same thing switching to a more advanced doctor that will do ultrasound and check my follicles to see if their mature last month doc said lets try IUI right now i cant afford it and i hear you need 3 month to prepare your body to have good eggs
I wish i could do Ivf that would be a dream 




AngelaALA said:


> Welcome Nicky here's hoping you get your BFP soon have you thought about other things to try like IUI and IVF xx what have the Docs suggested have they not tried follicle tracking to see how your follicles look before O xx


----------



## AngelaALA

So sorry to hear that I really hope Clomid works for hun keep us posted do you temp it's really good at helping at keeping track of where your body is at in the cycle and helps to predict that O has occurred it's a handy tool to do if your not receiving any tracking xx I would enquire about another Dr after all its your body and your shot at getting a baby xx


----------



## Pinkee

Hello, I'm baaaaaaaack.
Pinkee here, was in the thread for almost 5 years off and on.
Wtt right now.
Question. I still have clomid I picked up from the pharmacy January of 2015. Think it's still good? The hoops and expenses I went through to get that prescription was awful and I'd hate to have to Wtt for a year before beginning the process over. 

Thoughts?


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Pinkee welcome back I see you had a baby last year was that the result of Clomid I like hearing positive stories it makes me hopeful xx

Erm I'm not sure hun if I'm honest the Clomid pack I got came with an expiry date I got it last year around Apr 2015 didn't start taking it till Jan 2016 but on pack from Docs it say expiry July 2016 do not take after this date. I don't know whether the meds become dud after a long time or harmful Google it hun I'm sure there will be advice on it so your WTT for NO.2 FX you get that baby brother or sister for your DS 

At present Im in my TWW which is killing me I'm determined not to test before 11th as I know it's pointless before this I'm possibly DPO8 and found out from follicle tracking that I had dropped three good sized eggs eeeekkk, I'm really hoping atleast on will stick or two would be great but definitely not three I don't think I could cope with triplets, my doc sed if I get BFP to notify them immediately as they want to start U/S as soon as they can as with me being a twin and my mum being a twin I'm at high risk of multiple births xx

AFM I'm not really getting any symptoms if I'm honest had bloating, slight backache and cramps since the day I got a positive OPK but these symptoms are normal for me to get before AF comes so I can't tell if they're good or bad, saying that though when I had my MC I had no symptoms at all apart from my stomach being bloated and boobs felt big but nothing to make me think I was pregnant not until I missed AF so we shall see I just wish these next three days will go quick so I can test already it's driving me insane.


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I stupidly did a hpts which obviously came back as BFN don't know why I did it as Implantation has more than likely not even happened yet it's far too soon to tell. The things is I just don't feel positive about it this month I don't know why I just don't which is weird maybe it's because I'm LTTC and constantly feeling hopeful misinterpreting symptoms as being pregnant each month then getting BFN has took its toll and now I don't get my hopes up, IDK I'm defo holding out now till 11th and if still BFN then I'll wait to see if AF shows its ugly head and if it doesn't by 17th then I'll test again. I really hope I'm wrong though and I do get a BFP xx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Hey Pinkee! Welcome back, I remember you! Just me but I'd probably try the clomid. Meds don't usually go bad for a very long time. And after all the hassle of getting it... I mean. Lol GL! Hope this time is waaaay easier!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I keep waking up early which is annoying I feel restless I'm DPO9 and my temp has shot back up on FF it says it could be an Implantation dip that I had on DPO7 but who knows we shall see only two more days till I test on DPO11 I am getting impatient now though still bloated still getting cramps only slight and still getting slight backache in the lower back I'm just hoping this isn't dreaded AF symptoms wish me luck xx

And welcome back too mrsmcurdy xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm a little confused my FF says from my temps I'm only DPO8 but I thought I was DPO10 took another 10mum hpts this morning BFN, I'm worried now that I've missed my chance as if FF is correct then due to what was happening with DH'S gramps we didn't BD on O day or the day after that in fact it was 5 days later when we felt in the mood again all the way for 5 days prior to O we BD so I'm hoping that was enough as it says sperm can live up to 2-3 days so here's hoping but I don't know why I'm just not feeling it this month I feel like I already know that I'm out if I'm honest, I've now decided I'm going to listen to FF and class myself as DPO8, it says I should AF by 17th so I'm going to hold off till then I think before I test again as don't think I can take the disappointment of seeing constant BFN's it's only another week away and if AF hasn't shown by then, then I can get my hopes up xx also my symptoms seem to have subsided slightly still getting slight pains in stomach low down especially on the left side but nothing too major but like I've said before when I did get my BFP last year I got no symptoms at all till I missed AF.

Anyway how is everyone getting on xx we need to start seeing some BFPS on here soon and hopefully all of us will have our BFPS before long 2016 BFPS all round would be amazing xx


----------



## Pinkee

You might have ovulated precisely when you meant to, implatantation is tricky and not every one implants in the same alotted time.
Fx for you.


----------



## AngelaALA

I'm hoping I've caught it but won't know yet AF will definitely come latest 16th so hopefully by 14th which from FF should make me DPO12 so if I am preggers then I should definitely see a BFP by then xx


----------



## Arohanui

Hey Pinkee,

I'd definitely use the clomid you have left over! I've kept the last two months of my Letrazole prescription for trying next time so I can get started as soon as I'm ready instead of waiting for an appointment, prescription etc. etc. Good luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm DPO11 took another test and it's BFN I'm feeling so deflated now I don't think I am at all now, I think I'm going to just wait now till AF shows its ugly head should be here definitely by 16th, I am gutted but I already knew I guess I know it's still early but there's not even the faintest of lines and all my symptoms seem to have gone now plus with the skin break out that which I always get before AF I know I'm out xx


----------



## AngelaALA

Well I think I'm definitely out guys I've just been toilet and got a tiny bit of spotting so I reckon by tomorrow full blown AF will show. I'm gutted but if I'm honest with myself I already knew xx oh well roll on next month hopefully now I'm more intune with my body and how it's working it will help me next month get my BFP xx


----------



## Fern81

Hi ladies for those of you who remember me, just an update! We will be starting IVF @ beginning of May!!
If it doesn't work I will do one more round of Clomid in winter (for us that's June/July) and FET in August but we'll see what happens. 

Pinkee I'm so glad to see you had your baby girl, Aro I hope pregnancy is treating you well! 

X


----------



## runner311

Hi ladies, New here to this forum. Starting my first ever round of clomid this upcoming week, was looking for some support and advice. 
I'm a little confused on why my doctor wants me to take Clomid seeing as I have very regular cycles but we did have difficulties getting pregnant with our first child. 
Here's hoping for some good news in the next month!


----------



## AngelaALA

Hi Fern81 welcome back I really hope IVF works for you keep us updated, I'm really interested in the process I'm on my third month of Clomid if it doest work this month then they'll put me on clomid for another three months and then after that it's IVF for me too xx

Welcome runner311 Goodluck on clomid what Mg you on and what days you take it I'm at present on 50mg CD2-6 also doing follicle tracking I've been TTC since Nov 2013 #1 no joy there are no reasons as to why we can't have children just unexplained infertility that's what they've said as me and DH done all tests and we're okay xx. That might be why they put you on clomid due to difficulties in conceiving your first xx


----------



## runner311

I will be taking 50 mg on day 5-9. Did you guys do anything different on your Clomid cycles like cut out caffeine or anything? I heard a lot about using preseed for dryness, Did you find that to be the case too?


----------



## AngelaALA

I've cut down on my caffeine intake as I'm a proper caffeine fiend also I had to use Preseed last month as Clomid did dry me up xx I also take Clomid at night as you will sleep through any side effects xx are you having bloods done or follicle tracking or anything xx I also temp using fertility friend and Opks xx you can buy a large amount of Opks off Internet for dirt cheap xx


----------



## Arohanui

Fern81 said:


> Hi ladies for those of you who remember me, just an update! We will be starting IVF @ beginning of May!!
> If it doesn't work I will do one more round of Clomid in winter (for us that's June/July) and FET in August but we'll see what happens.
> 
> Pinkee I'm so glad to see you had your baby girl, Aro I hope pregnancy is treating you well!
> 
> X

Ah, Fern, that's so exciting! Keeping all my fingers crossed for you for IVF. You must let us know how it goes. I'm so pleased you have a thorough plan in place for this year - you're obviously getting on well with your new doctor. I'm doing well, thanks. Had 3 scans so far (last one was yesterday morning) and baby is measuring a bit smaller than we expected (13+1 instead of 13+6) but midwife is fine with it, so I'm trying to not stress. Adjusted due date because of measurements - I'm now officially due 22.09.16 :happydance:


----------



## AngelaALA

Afrohanul congratulations just read your story at the bottom of you signature and it fills me with hope that it can happen xx


----------



## Arohanui

AngelaALA said:


> Afrohanul congratulations just read your story at the bottom of you signature and it fills me with hope that it can happen xx

Yes, it can happen! This thread got me through some of my darkest times when I just didn't believe I would ever get here after so many years TTC. It took 6 months for clomid to do it's magic for me and I'd lost all hope & given up on it. Sadly we had a MC and I couldn't go back on clomid, but then on our 4th month of letrozole (which I have to say suited me much better) when we were just about to start IUI, the day after my clomid baby's due date and 4 years and 1 day since we started TTC we got our letrozole BFP. 

My two BFP's have come in months when I had stopped temping, charting and using OPK's and really just stopped obsessing about TTC. It's easier said than done, and I do think it's a good idea to do all those things until you get to know your body and how the clomid/letrozole is changing your cycle etc. but I also think just relaxing and letting go of my stress had a big part to play too. Good luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Thanks Arohanul that's really made me feel better hearing your story I'm on round three of Clomid and it does cause alot of stress you are right before starting Clomid I got a BFP for the first time in Aug 2015 I've been TTC since Nov 2013 at the time of my BFP which unfortunately ended in an MC at 5 wks I wasn't stressing I had a holiday to look forward to and was doing alot of running for training for a half marathon so me and Dh put doing all the fertility stuff on the back burner till after the holiday and run and I got my BFP so this month Ive started running again and I've signed up for another small run in June to give me something to focus on hopefully that will help. Goodluck with the rest of your pregnancy are you going to find out the sex xx


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

Yay Fern!!!!! So happy that you are movin forward again! Good luck, really hope it works for you!!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks all! 

Currently 3dpo in our last cycle of trying "naturally" before IVF in May; I don't have high hopes for this cycle (because I had a laparoscopy to cut out lots of endo barely 2 weeks ago and I believe my body is still healing). During April I will be on the Pill because we're doing short protocol IVF in May. 
So at the end of May I might actually be preggers. If not I will do Clomid in June/July. .... will see when we get there!!

Aro- are you finding out if you are having a boy/girl or keeping it a surprise?

MrsMcCurdy- how are you hun, what is your treatment plan currently? 

Angela- fx for you. Clomid is not a nice medication to take but I hope it has the desired effect and you get a bfp soon!


----------



## MrsMcCurdy

That's great Fern! 
Right now I'm taking vitex and staying with it for 6 months. I started in January and it's already helped so much. I don't bleed for forever now which is wonderful! 
I'm hoping to find a holistic doctor soon that I can see and do some tests but we'll see. 
Keep us posted! Fx for you!!


----------



## Fern81

Thanks hun I really hope you find your perfect holistic treatment plan!!! Good to hear you are already doing better xxx


----------



## AngelaALA

Fern81 FX for you my friend suffered from endo and she actually got a BFP after having it all removed so there is hope FX for it works xx

Mrsmcurdy I hope the Doc works FX for you I've heard Chinese herbal medicines have helped people before and acupuncture xx 

AFM I'm CD11 still neg on OPK but got alot of EWCM today sorry TMI but it was alot definitely don't need Preseed this month so O can't be far away for me I really hope it works this is month three on clomid and the past two months it's played havoc with my body and emotions constantly feel fatigued, bloating, cramps, backache, my skin has gone awful covered in acne spots and my emotions are extreme one minute happy next minute feel like I'm in a daze then cry for no reason which is not like me at all it takes alot normally for me to get emotional xx we've decided if this isn't our month then we're taking a couple months out just for me to feel normal and sane again before we go back on Clomid or the final three months before IVF xx


----------



## Arohanui

Angela/Fern - we are team yellow. Neither of us want to know the sex before arrival - it must be so hard when one wants to know, but the other doesn't! I'm thinking it's a girl but probably only because we have a nice list of girl names we love and are still struggling a bit with any boy names we're really happy with, and DH and most of our family think it's a boy, but I think that's because we've had lots and lots of baby girls in the family recently so they're expecting us to start evening out the numbers!


----------



## brandi91

Hey friends! I am waiting to start CD 1. And I will be on my second cycle of clomid 100mg. 50 mg didn't make me ovulate. So I'm really hoping to O on my own this month!

Good luck ladies.


----------



## AngelaALA

Arohanul good luck in the rest of your pregnancy super exciting times ahead. I don't think I would like to not know A. Because I am very nosey and B
I'd like to do the nursery up like a little boys or little girls it would drive me insane to not know and have to wait xx

Brandi Goodluck this cycle FX for you that 100mg works are they doing anything else this month like bloods or follicle tracking or us xx I hope this is your month xx

AFM I'm CD13 got my positive on Opk in the evening yesterday and we have BD the past two nights and will continue to do so for the next three days to hive ourselves the best chance plus had EWCM the past two days so all is looking good so far wish me luck that we get that sticky egg, also got my follicle tracking on Thursday it should still be able to see follicles even though they will be collapsing so I should know if there are any of decent size xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM I'm CD15 a little worried as my temps aren't going up which they should be by now so I don't think I'm going to O this month but we shall see I have my follicle tracking on Thursday so I'm going to stay hopeful till this xx


----------



## Arohanui

Angela, stay hopeful until you know you're out. I found I had cycles ranging from 32 days to 39 days on clomid (it's one of the reasons I think Letrozole suited me better - it gave me strictly 30/31 day cycles). You may just be having a long cycle with a late O. It's good you're going in for tracking as they'll be able to tell you what's going on. I actually didn't find OPK's helpful at all, but I know lots of others find them really useful, mine just never really pin pointed O even when O was confirmed later by temp shift or blood tests. Good luck for your follicle tracking tomorrow!


----------



## AngelaALA

Arohanui what is letrozole how does that work sorry for question but I've been on clomid three months and if I have no joy this cycle I'm wondering if maybe some different type of meds might do the trick instead xx


----------



## AngelaALA

well AFM I'm possibly DPO3 had a good temp rise today and FF has now put my O day as CD13 and by the looks of it we timed BD well two days before, on O and two days after, hopefully follicle tracking will also confirm this too FX I get my sticky egg this month from my Lp AF is due on 11th April xx


----------



## AngelaALA

AFM went for follicle tracking got one follicle collapsing on left hand side so released one egg only doctor said though it is possible FF is correct that it was CD13 but to be on the safe side to BD still for the next two days as the release is a slow process and I could be slowly releasing meaning I'm most fertile right now so just told DH he's gutted as told him last night would be the last lol wish me luck xx Also she's given me a prescription for Clomid 50mg for the next three months but here's hoping I won't need it xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Ladies I'm taking my first dose of clomid tonight! Eeeek. Wish me luck!


----------



## AngelaALA

Vankiwi FX for you what dose are you on I'm on 50 mg it's my third cycle this month, just a word of warning Clomid can drastically shorten your cycle and lengthen it my first month on Clomid it shortened it to 26 days which Meant I Od practically as soon as AF went meaning I missed my slot for BDing and never got a positive OPK when I started doing them on CD12 as it was too late. On second cycle it lengthened it and I Od on CD16 luckily I bought a load of cheapie Opks and was doing BBT so I caught it but no joy this month it's gone back to a normal cycle xx


----------



## Vankiwi

Angela I'm on 100mg days 3-7. I take my BBT and use OPKs every month but will start OPKs earlier this month just to make sure! Thanks!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

Hello, starting my first round of Clomid tomorrow and I'm really nervous. Is anybody around to answer some questions? I posted in the regular TTC forum this morning but havnt gotten any replies and I'm really nervous about getting things right......


----------



## Vankiwi

HI! Yes there are a few of us around! Some of the clomid threads are more active than others! The one called "Clomid Buddies" is more active these days.


----------



## mommyhopeful2

My basic first question would be : when do I start opk's? when I start the clomid? or during the normal time for my ov? 

I really dont want to miss it as DH is about ready to give up on having a baby altogether......


----------



## Arohanui

mommyhopeful2 said:


> My basic first question would be : when do I start opk's? when I start the clomid? or during the normal time for my ov?
> 
> I really dont want to miss it as DH is about ready to give up on having a baby altogether......

What CD's are you taking the clomid? I started OPK's a few days after my last clomid tablet around CD9 or 10, and I was taking clomd CD2-6. If you are starting them later (say CD 4) you might want to start OPK's closer to the last tablet. I wouldn't worry about OPK's while still taking the clomid as you won't O until after. To be honest, I found OPK's useless while on clomid, they never accurately predicted O for me during the 6months I was taking it, even showing no O when temp shift and bloods later confirmed O had occurred. I found taking a few cycles on clomid to try to work out my new rhythm, temping and tracking symptoms more useful than OPK's, BUT I know others who have sworn by them so definitely worth a go! Good luck!


----------



## mommyhopeful2

My doc has me taking it cd 5 - 9. 50 mg. I've ov'd as early as day 8 before when not on clomid so im not sure what to do.


----------



## Timetotry

Hi ladies, I was a part of this group about a year and a half ago and didnt conceive on clomid. Since then I have done multiple iui on femara/injectables and had a failed ivf cycle. 
I have PCOS and had an ovarian drilling done plus with the egg retrieval my doctor thinks that my ovaries should have minimal pcos crap follicles right now and wants us to do a clomid iui. 
The first 3 times I did clomid I was on 50mg (3-7) and ovulated between days 18 and 21. This time they are putting me on 100mg.
My question.... Were any of you ovulating on a lower dose and then had your dose increased? Did you notice any changing in when you ovulated? Did you have monitoring? Did you get more mature follicles? 

TIA!


----------



## Pinkee

I might be back soon. We are considering jumping back on the ttc train again. 

Hi time!!!! 
Wow congrats Aro!!! 
Hi Fern!! 
K 4? Still around? 


@mommy i bought a ton of wondfos and just used them starting cd 10. I got my first positive on cd 16.


----------

